# DIS/DISUnplugged/Dreams December Event Info  DISapalooza



## WebmasterJohn

As many of you know, last year was the first time the DIS/DISUnplugged/Dreams Unlimited Travel participated in Mousefest.  We had such a great time that we immediately committed to participating in future Mousefest events.

Sadly the organizers of Mousefest have decided not to host their annual event this year.  

Since the DIS/DISUnplugged/Dreams already committed to participating and holding a party/event this year we are going forward with those plans for December 2009.

I know many of you have been waiting for details on our event/party in December.  We still have many of the details to work out but we have identified the dates of 12/11, 12/12 and 12/13 for DIS related events.

Please understand that this is not a replacement for Mousefest.  We look forward to the return of Mousefest in the future and working with the organizers when they decide to have it again. 

I understand many of you are already planning meets and events on your own for that weekend.  I think that is awesome.  Please know that we have no interest in organizing any of these individual events.  I am really pleased to see these have taken on a ‘grass roots’ feel and that individuals have taken it upon themselves to organize these and work out the details.

We do plan on having a couple of DIS/DISUnplugged/Dreams sponsored/organized events.  Again, specifics are in the works but here is what we know so far:

*Main Party/Event – the evening of Saturday 12/12/2009*

-	We are not ready to take waitlist/sign-ups for our main event/party – so please don’t ask.  Once we have some specifics worked out we will put up a sign-up form.  Until then please be patient.
-	We understand that many people will want to attend this year’s party so we are working to ensure we can accommodate as many people as possible so no one is left out.
-	We will be charging a small fee to attend this event.  This fee is to offset administrative costs and to help ensure everyone who signed up for the party attends.  Last year we had some people sign-up who didn’t attend – and since Disney charges us ‘per head’ for these events we wound up wasting money and, worst yet, those were spaces others could have taken.
-	We have not worked out the exact fee yet, but plan on keeping it as reasonable as possible so that as many folks who want to attend are able – more details to come.
-	Folks who book 2 or more nights with Dreams Unlimited Travel for that weekend will get a priority space on the list for the party as well as have the fee waived.

*Friday 12/11/2009 – Tentative*

-	We are in talks with the Disney Institute folks to put together some kind of event this day.  Most likely this will be some kind of lecture series with multiple speakers.  This is all very preliminary but we have thrown out our ‘pie in the sky’ ideas to see what they come back with. I believe I actually heard their heads explode during the conference call when I told them what I wanted to do.
-	There will be a charge for this event, however attendees of this event will get priority space on the list for 12/12 party as well as have the fee waived.
-	Depending on what we do and the interest from you all this could be a half or full day event and could include meals.
-	I am sorry to be so cryptic, but none of the details have been worked out yet.

*Sunday 12/13/2009 – Live Podcast Recording*

-	Again, no details have been worked out but we are hoping to secure a venue large enough to have a live show this day.  This would be a free event.
-	More details to come as the time gets closer.

Again, I am sorry that I don’t have any details for you.  I do know that many of you were looking to make your travel plans for this so I wanted to at least get the dates out there.

As I said, once we have more details I will be releasing them to everyone. Also, once we have some specifics worked out we will be putting up a sign-up form for all events.

My goal this year is to make sure everyone who wants to attend the party has the opportunity.  I know some were disappointed last year because we had to cut-off the number of attendees to the party.  Hopefully this year we will be able to host everyone who wants to attend.

Thanks
John

PS  Anyone who writes, emails, PMs or calls about being put on the waitlist will be subject to public humiliation


----------



## kab407

John is *THE *genius!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Kathy, you are slightly mistaken.

John is *the* genius. No disrespect meant to Pete or anybody else on the crew, but John posted it.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Awesome!


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> Kathy, you are slightly mistaken.
> 
> John is *the* genius. No disrespect meant to Pete or anybody else on the crew, but John posted it.



Noted and Corrected.

Thanks Todd!


----------



## maroo

yeah!!!

dates!  

now... 

can I swing it?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

kab407 said:


> John is *THE *genius!!!



Kind of hard to accept that title given the number of typos I just found in my original post


----------



## Minnie Lor

Hot Dog! Can't wait.  Thanks John for posting.


----------



## jeanigor

WebmasterJohn said:


> Kind of hard to accept that title given the number of typos I just found in my original post



So if we PM you about grammar and orthography, do we get humiliated as much as if we ask to be put on "the list"? (Hint: Some of us like being on lists...no matter what it is...)


----------



## kab407

WebmasterJohn said:


> Kind of hard to accept that title given the number of typos I just found in my original post



We don't care John.  

You 're giving us DAP!!!!   

It's all good in our book!!!!!!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Meh....I already knew all this (both the DAP stuff and the Genius stuff)...LOL!


----------



## shellyminnie

Now to start planning . . .


----------



## mikelan6

Awesome news.  I hope I can make it to this event.

BY the way John, don't worry, I think Albert Einstein also made typos in his writings.


----------



## katscradle

This is great!
Now I am off to get a quote. 
Thank you John and the whole podcast team. 
We love you!


----------



## maroo

How do we get a quote?


----------



## Minnie Lor

I'm so excited to finally be apart of a sticky thread.


----------



## Launchpad11B

FYI- The DATW is set for Friday evening Dec 11th at 5:30! BE THERE!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

maroo said:


> How do we get a quote?
> 
> I am just full of stupid questions today!



Click on Dreams Unlimited Travel at the very tippy top of the page on right hand side. Plug in your dates, etc. and within an hour someone will email you a quote.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

mikelan6 said:


> BY the way John, don't worry, I think Albert Einstein also made typos in his writings.



I understand the theory of relativity was first published as E=mc hammer


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

I have to say this plan is GENIUS...

So I can look into a volunteer group to GKTW for Saturday, Dec 12.


----------



## aspen37

WebmasterJohn said:


> I understand the theory of relativity was first published as E=mc hammer



Speaking of Mc Hammer did you see he is going to have a reality show on A&E. Hammer time is trying to make a comeback. 


Thanks John for the dates! This sounds great already.


----------



## georgemoe

Excellent news John. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Annette_VA

Yay!  My dates are right!  I just have to add a night on so I can come home Monday instead of Sunday.  I really want to attend the podcast recording!

Thanks for giving us some details, John!  I'm sure your agents & airline companies all over the country are booming right now w/ DAP business!


----------



## crazydisneyman

Thanks John.

I can't wait to be there.

Could we convince you and Kevin to join all of us for DATW?


----------



## kimisabella

John - do you think you guys will be getting any kind of special room rates for the Swan/Dolphin during this timeframe?  I'm trying to figure out accomodations.  Thanks!


----------



## robind

I requested my quote, going to try to come up Thursday and do Candlelight on Thursday night.


----------



## Dodie

Yay! My dates are right!  Woo hoo BFF! Woo hoo!


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> Yay! My dates are right!  Woo hoo BFF! Woo hoo!


----------



## hideeh

Thank you for the dates!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Dodie said:


> Yay! My dates are right!  Woo hoo BFF! Woo hoo!



I'm glad that the dates correspond with other websites dates. Now just comes the juggling and choosing. 

I'm coming in on the Monday before to have a few days to take everything at my own pace and leaving Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> Yay! My dates are right!  Woo hoo BFF! Woo hoo!





kab407 said:


>



Two wives in the same room???!!!


----------



## Dodie

Launchpad11B said:


> Two wives in the same room???!!!



You betcha!!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

Thanks for the dates and info, Kevin! 

My little guy turns 5 on 12/12. I wonder if he will notice if mommy is missing from his b-day party.


----------



## apurplebrat

This is exciting news!!


----------



## dis2cruise

Thanks John !!

YES!!! Those are my dates!!  Now hoping my DVC waitlist comes through for the  BWV keeping my fingers crossed if not AKL will be fine ...glad we will be seeing everyone again!!


----------



## rtobe

Thanks for the dates.  Time to juggle the DVC ressie... or get quote at Swan Dolphin for Friday and Saturday night


----------



## Kellygurlz74

YAY!  I sent in for my quote & looks like I'll be able to take off!!!!
I'll get to meet everyone earlier!!


----------



## tiggerbell

Me, too!!!


----------



## ADP

Super!  Now that we have the dates on with the travel plans.


----------



## Launchpad11B

ADP said:


> Super!  Now that we have the dates on with the travel plans.



Hi Aaron, it's exciting isn't it?!


----------



## BriarRosie

I'm looking forward to meeting a lot of the people who will be on Podcast Cruise 2.0.


----------



## Dodie

tiggerbell said:


> Me, too!!!



Does this mean you're coming now? Have I missed this? Are you on the DATW list?

Yay! Yay! Yay!

Now we just have to figure out a way to get Todd there!


----------



## katscradle

Just requested a quote for the friday and saturday...


----------



## barrbr

Great this lines up somewhat with the dates I already have booked! A question though. I have never attended any DIS events. Will the party on 12/12 be "family friendly"? Would my daughters 14 & 6 be bored and just standing around? Any help from DISers out there that have attended past events would be greatly appreciated! TIA


----------



## minie_meese

We will just be missing y'all - we'll be on the Wonder from 12/10-13. I'm sure we will all have a great time.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

barrbr said:


> Great this lines up somewhat with the dates I already have booked! A question though. I have never attended any DIS events. Will the party on 12/12 be "family friendly"? Would my daughters 14 & 6 be bored and just standing around? Any help from DISers out there that have attended past events would be greatly appreciated! TIA




I personally guarantee your daughters will not be bored at our 12/12 party......


----------



## cocowum

barrbr said:


> Great this lines up somewhat with the dates I already have booked! A question though. I have never attended any DIS events. Will the party on 12/12 be "family friendly"? Would my daughters 14 & 6 be bored and just standing around? Any help from DISers out there that have attended past events would be greatly appreciated! TIA



Hi.  We've attended a few DIS events with our DD 14 and she has always had a blast!  Don't worry!  

We can't wait to meet you in DEC!


----------



## cocowum

We just transfered our ressie to DU!!!


----------



## scarlett873

Now that DH is employed...I need to find a job for myself so that I can join in on the fun this year!! Toy Story Mania was awesome and I can't wait to see what you guys have up your sleeves!


----------



## kswm30b

Thanks John!! I'm so glad the dates were announced! I was so worried that it would be just before or just after our December trip, but these are the first 3 days of our vacation.  And we already booked through Dreams.


----------



## wdwscout

I'm working on transferring my ressies for our last 2 nights to DU (well, actually Kathy is  ) First part is DVC.
This is the end of our vacation. I can easily do a little juggling around on my spreadsheet to make time for the 12/12 event- no problem. Yee Haa Bob will have to be the night before. 

Can't wait to see what's on the agenda.


----------



## BillM99999

Great!  My OKW ressie will work!    11-14 at OKW.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

WebmasterJohn said:


> I personally guarantee your daughters will not be bored at our 12/12 party......


The kids are too big for the lockers?

I have a thread going for when you are arriving/leaving so we can start our planning for other events.  
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2202487

I saw a few people talking about maybe doing the candlelight processional one night, I was thinking of doing the Yuletide Fantasy tour http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/tours.htm#yuletide 
(Bob's review -- http://www.wdwinfo.com/holidays/yuletide-fantasy-tour.htm), and Dave is organizing a GKTW voluntourist meet.  And of course, Drink Around the World with Launchpad11B will be at 5:30 on Friday (a not to miss event!!!)  Looks like we have a fun-filled long weekend planned!!!


----------



## kimisabella

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> The kids are too big for the lockers?
> 
> I have a thread going for when you are arriving/leaving so we can start our planning for other events.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2202487
> 
> I saw a few people talking about maybe doing the candlelight processional one night, I was thinking of doing the Yuletide Fantasy tour http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/tours.htm#yuletide
> (Bob's review -- http://www.wdwinfo.com/holidays/yuletide-fantasy-tour.htm), and Dave is organizing a GKTW voluntourist meet.  And of course, Drink Around the World with Launchpad11B will be at 5:30 on Friday (a not to miss event!!!)  Looks like we have a fun-filled long weekend planned!!!



Stacy - how about MVMCP?  I think there is one Thursday night the 10th.


----------



## kymickeyfan717

Yeap - there is a MVMCP party on Thursday night - I already have a ticket to go


----------



## Launchpad11B

kimisabella said:


> Stacy - how about MVMCP?  I think there is one Thursday night the 10th.



They do a great job with wishes at MVMCP.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

kimisabella said:


> Stacy - how about MVMCP? I think there is one Thursday night the 10th.


I'd love to be able to get some of us together for a MVMCP meet!  Like Kathy said, she already has a ticket and I planned to join her (hope you didn't mind Kathy!!)  But of course, the more the merrier!!

Also, if there is time, I've never had a chance to see Yehaa Bob (http://www.yehaabob.com/) over at POR.  By the time I'm done, I'm going to need one of Todd's spreadsheets!


----------



## robind

I have to fit in candlelight - I'm thinking of doing that on Thursday night.  Now I need to go find out if there's a MVMCP on Sunday night.  It's hard to plan since I don't know where I'll be working by then.  Projects are great until you try to plan things.


----------



## kimisabella

Launchpad11B said:


> They do a great job with wishes at MVMCP.



They sure do - we love MVMCP and can't wait to go again!  Both times we've went the weather was sooo warm, even at night during the party - I hope that happens again!!



Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I'd love to be able to get some of us together for a MVMCP meet!  Like Kathy said, she already has a ticket and I planned to join her (hope you didn't mind Kathy!!)  But of course, the more the merrier!!



A meet a MVMCP would be fun - as the time gets closer and people are finalizing their plans I'm sure somthing can be figure out


----------



## barrbr

WebmasterJohn said:


> I personally guarantee your daughters will not be bored at our 12/12 party......



Thanks John! I was fairly confident about this but didn't want to add an extra night to our already made and paid for trip until it was 100%. We will definitely be there!!


----------



## kymickeyfan717

Stacy - join away - the more the merrier....


----------



## pal-mickey

I hope I can make it down. I just broke the news to my husband tonight. He seemed to think it would be ok for me to go,,now my daughters are another story.


----------



## disneynutz

WebmasterJohn said:


> As many of you know, last year was the first time the DIS/DISUnplugged/Dreams Unlimited Travel participated in Mousefest.  We had such a great time that we immediately committed to participating in future Mousefest events.
> 
> Sadly the organizers of Mousefest have decided not to host their annual event this year.
> 
> Since the DIS/DISUnplugged/Dreams already committed to participating and holding a party/event this year we are going forward with those plans for December 2009.
> 
> I know many of you have been waiting for details on our event/party in December.  We still have many of the details to work out but we have identified the dates of 12/11, 12/12 and 12/13 for DIS related events.
> 
> Please understand that this is not a replacement for Mousefest.  We look forward to the return of Mousefest in the future and working with the organizers when they decide to have it again.
> 
> I understand many of you are already planning meets and events on your own for that weekend.  I think that is awesome.  Please know that we have no interest in organizing any of these individual events.  I am really pleased to see these have taken on a grass roots feel and that individuals have taken it upon themselves to organize these and work out the details.
> 
> We do plan on having a couple of DIS/DISUnplugged/Dreams sponsored/organized events.  Again, specifics are in the works but here is what we know so far:
> 
> *Main Party/Event  the evening of Saturday 12/12/2009*
> 
> -	We are not ready to take waitlist/sign-ups for our main event/party  so please dont ask.  Once we have some specifics worked out we will put up a sign-up form.  Until then please be patient.
> -	We understand that many people will want to attend this years party so we are working to ensure we can accommodate as many people as possible so no one is left out.
> -	We will be charging a small fee to attend this event.  This fee is to offset administrative costs and to help ensure everyone who signed up for the party attends.  Last year we had some people sign-up who didnt attend  and since Disney charges us per head for these events we wound up wasting money and, worst yet, those were spaces others could have taken.
> -	We have not worked out the exact fee yet, but plan on keeping it as reasonable as possible so that as many folks who want to attend are able  more details to come.
> -	Folks who book 2 or more nights with Dreams Unlimited Travel for that weekend will get a priority space on the list for the party as well as have the fee waived.
> 
> *Friday 12/11/2009  Tentative*
> 
> -	We are in talks with the Disney Institute folks to put together some kind of event this day.  Most likely this will be some kind of lecture series with multiple speakers.  This is all very preliminary but we have thrown out our pie in the sky ideas to see what they come back with. I believe I actually heard their heads explode during the conference call when I told them what I wanted to do.
> -	There will be a charge for this event, however attendees of this event will get priority space on the list for 12/12 party as well as have the fee waived.
> -	Depending on what we do and the interest from you all this could be a half or full day event and could include meals.
> -	I am sorry to be so cryptic, but none of the details have been worked out yet.
> 
> *Sunday 12/13/2009  Live Podcast Recording*
> 
> -	Again, no details have been worked out but we are hoping to secure a venue large enough to have a live show this day.  This would be a free event.
> -	More details to come as the time gets closer.
> 
> Again, I am sorry that I dont have any details for you.  I do know that many of you were looking to make your travel plans for this so I wanted to at least get the dates out there.
> 
> As I said, once we have more details I will be releasing them to everyone. Also, once we have some specifics worked out we will be putting up a sign-up form for all events.
> 
> My goal this year is to make sure everyone who wants to attend the party has the opportunity.  I know some were disappointed last year because we had to cut-off the number of attendees to the party.  Hopefully this year we will be able to host everyone who wants to attend.
> 
> Thanks
> John
> 
> PS  Anyone who writes, emails, PMs or calls about being put on the waitlist will be subject to public humiliation



 Waiting for the sign up sheet!


----------



## Friend_of_Piglet

Yay, I picked the right dates for my vacation. Thanks Guys for all the hard work you do.


----------



## dis2cruise

we are probably planning to do MVMCP on Sunday, Dec. 13th unless
we get an early flight on Dec. 10th.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I can not wait off to read the rest of the thread!!


----------



## auroralark

Sounds fun...wish I could make it, but I'm going to CA at the end of the month and don't have the extra funds for a weekend getaway. Still, I can't wait to see what you guys end up planning!


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

Can't wait to hear more details!


----------



## Disney Khi

Will Ferris be hosting a Baby Meet? I would love to go, but I'll have my baby with me. (Wow that seems weird to type!) The babe would be about 5 and a half months old.


----------



## Applemomma

Oh I so need to go to Dis-A-Palooza! My Dad had a stroke a few weeks ago and the stress from getting him to rehab and having to fully take over the family farm is already starting to get to me. I'm going to have to start buying lottery tickets to get me there (I've already promised the vacation dollars this year to a non-Disney trip .... I know...shamefull but couldn't be helped)


----------



## broncoblue399

we leave the first day


----------



## katscradle

O.K. help me out, what to do....
We are booked using our DVC points at BLT for our December stay.
Do we book 2 nights through DU to ensure being on the priority list?
Or do we wait to see about the seminars and get on the list that way?
DH thinks we should wait for the DI things to be announced.
I want to make sure we can get into every event that will be happening that weekend.
Does anyone have any thoughts on this, John maybe you can advise us on what we should do..


----------



## BillM99999

katscradle said:


> O.K. help me out, what to do....
> We are booked using our DVC points at BLT for our December stay.
> Do we book 2 nights through DU to ensure being on the priority list?
> Or do we wait to see about the seminars and get on the list that way?
> DH thinks we should wait for the DI things to be announced.
> I want to make sure we can get into every event that will be happening that weekend.
> Does anyone have any thoughts on this, John maybe you can advise us on what we should do..



We're in somewhat the same boat.  We're waiting to hear about the DI events before making any changes.  We are booked at OKW right now for 11-14 December, but I'd be willing to change to a DU-arranged stay to get on the priority list if needed.


----------



## baby1disney

Ok...so I'm new to this board and really don't know what it's about. I'm pretty sure that the only thing I know is that you need an iPod to listen to the shows..which sadly...I don't have!! 

But, I mean can I browse this board even though I don't have an iPod?  I know that may sound stupid..but never hurts to ask..right??

And what exactly is DIS-A-Palooza?? I think that would be a nice getaway for the weekend for me and just wanna know what it kind entails. And just soo everyone knows...I did read the first posting. I was just wondering if there's anything else anyone can tell me is all...

Thank for putting up with me!! LOL!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Does this mean you're coming now? Have I missed this? Are you on the DATW list?
> 
> Yay! Yay! Yay!
> 
> Now we just have to figure out a way to get Todd there!



I'm working on it Dodie. I'm workin' on it.


----------



## maroo

baby1disney said:


> Ok...so I'm new to this board and really don't know what it's about. I'm pretty sure that the only thing I know is that you need an iPod to listen to the shows..which sadly...I don't have!!
> 
> But, I mean can I browse this board even though I don't have an iPod?  I know that may sound stupid..but never hurts to ask..right??
> 
> And what exactly is DIS-A-Palooza?? I think that would be a nice getaway for the weekend for me and just wanna know what it kind entails. And just soo everyone knows...I did read the first posting. I was just wondering if there's anything else anyone can tell me is all...
> 
> Thank for putting up with me!! LOL!!!



you can actually listen on your computer.  Just click the listen now button at the top of the page.  

I think the DIS-a-palooza will just be a series of set times that we are able to all get together and meet other DISers.  They have not released the details yet, as I am sure they are working those out.  But generally they meet at an attraction or restaurant or something (although it is a LOT of people now) and eat, ride or whatever.  But it just means that other DISers will also be in town for the event.

For a solo traveler like me, I hope it means I can meet some DISers and then actually do some touring with different people.

Hopefully there will be more info coming to tell you about the activities!!


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> Ok...so I'm new to this board and really don't know what it's about. I'm pretty sure that the only thing I know is that you need an iPod to listen to the shows..which sadly...I don't have!!
> 
> But, I mean can I browse this board even though I don't have an iPod?  I know that may sound stupid..but never hurts to ask..right??
> 
> And what exactly is DIS-A-Palooza?? I think that would be a nice getaway for the weekend for me and just wanna know what it kind entails. And just soo everyone knows...I did read the first posting. I was just wondering if there's anything else anyone can tell me is all...
> 
> Thank for putting up with me!! LOL!!!



Technically, I don't have an iPod either. I know, we must be the only two people in North America without them.....I do listen to the podcasts through my computer though. I am a frequent poster.

To me DIS-A-Palooza is a gathering that is sponsored by the DIS and Dreams Unlimited Travel that allows members of the DIS Boards and DIS Unplugged Podcast listeners to get together and share in the magic of Walt Disney World in the spirit of MouseFest. I've only been to one DIS/DU event in 3-D real life. (The podcast cruise.) But have heard about and saw the photos from other events. The podcast crew will stop at nothing short of a GREAT time.

Whether its a quick get-away for you or your whole family is coming down, it will be a good time.


----------



## maroo

jeanigor said:


> To me DIS-A-Palooza is a gathering that is sponsored by the DIS and Dreams Unlimited Travel that allows members of the DIS Boards and DIS Unplugged Podcast listeners to get together and share in the magic of Walt Disney World in the spirit of MouseFest. I've only been to one DIS/DU event in 3-D real life. (The podcast cruise.) But have heard about and saw the photos from other events. The podcast crew stop at nothing short of a GREAT time.



Yes....what he said!  

And, Todd, I can't believe you don't have an iPod or iPhone!


----------



## jeanigor

maroo said:


> Yes....what he said!
> 
> And, Todd, I can't believe you don't have an iPod or iPhone!



DP has an iPhone, and three iPods. I use one of his when I go to the gym or hit the trails around home.


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> I'm working on it Dodie. I'm workin' on it.



Well keep working working on it, Love.  We want you there!!!!


----------



## baby1disney

Wait for it...wait for it...wait for it...I Don't have a comp at home either!! EEKK!!!  The one I do have is on the fritz and I just can't afford another one right now...tryin to decide if it.ll be cheaper getting a new one, used one, or getting mine fixed.

The one I do have access to is here at work...ssshhh!!! I'm not supposed to be on it!!! LOL!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

baby1disney said:


> Wait for it...wait for it...wait for it...I Don't have a comp at home either!! EEKK!!!  The one I do have is on the fritz and I just can't afford another one right now...tryin to decide if it.ll be cheaper getting a new one, used one, or getting mine fixed.
> 
> The one I do have access to is here at work...ssshhh!!! I'm not supposed to be on it!!! LOL!!!



No computer *AND* no iPod . . .


----------



## baby1disney

shellyminnie said:


> No computer *AND* no iPod . . .



I know!!! I'm sooo sad!!! LOL!!! I'm going back to school in November...so I plan on getting a comp before September...so I can get used to it..probably a laptop I'll get.

So a few more months!!!


----------



## maroo

baby1 - wow!

Are you allowed to listen to the radio on the computer at work?  If so...I would think the podcast would be allowed?    I know every work is different...but mine will let us listen to just about anything.  They will even let us listen to TV shows online.  You just can't watch them.

And as long as I am getting my work done, I can even DIS.  

I know, I know.  Crazy, huh.

A lot of my time at work is spent on hold with insurance companies.


----------



## jeanigor

maroo said:


> baby1 - wow!
> 
> Are you allowed to listen to the radio on the computer at work?  If so...I would think the podcast would be allowed?    I know every work is different...but mine will let us listen to just about anything.  They will even let us listen to TV shows online.  You just can't watch them.
> 
> And as long as I am getting my work done, I can even DIS.
> 
> I know, I know.  Crazy, huh.
> 
> A lot of my time at work is spent on hold with insurance companies.



My workplace is pretty lax. I listen to DIS Radio and the podcast. When it gets rowdy around the office, I just shut the door and turn up the speakers. As for DIS'ing while at work....well....um....I might do that from time to time.


----------



## baby1disney

I know!! I'm sad. I don't think my job would mind me listening...but it would be kinda hard because I'm a receptionist...so I'd constantly be interrupted by the phones. PLus...of course...my speakers don't work!!! UUUGGHHHHH!!!! I guess it's just not meant to be!!!


----------



## LilGMom

broncoblue399 said:


> we leave the first day



Same here.  We are staying using our DVC points and traveling with another family (staying at SOG) so we can't really move our dates.  Always seem to miss the dates by [---] that much.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Technically, I don't have an iPod either. I know, we must be the only two people in North America without them.....I do listen to the podcasts through my computer though. I am a frequent poster.
> 
> To me DIS-A-Palooza is a gathering that is sponsored by the DIS and Dreams Unlimited Travel that allows members of the DIS Boards and DIS Unplugged Podcast listeners to get together and share in the magic of Walt Disney World in the spirit of MouseFest. I've only been to one DIS/DU event in 3-D real life. (The podcast cruise.) But have heard about and saw the photos from other events. The podcast crew will stop at nothing short of a GREAT time.
> 
> Whether its a quick get-away for you or your whole family is coming down, it will be a good time.



I don't have one either. I did before I lost it!  I want an Iphone and a smaller ipod. I didn't like having to strap my big ipod to my arm when I went for a bike ride or a hike. I think I will get a new one this week. Then I have to replace my noise reduction Bose headphones.


----------



## TSWJan78

baby1disney said:


> I know!! I'm sad. I don't think my job would mind me listening...but it would be kinda hard because I'm a receptionist...so I'd constantly be interrupted by the phones. PLus...of course...my speakers don't work!!! UUUGGHHHHH!!!! I guess it's just not meant to be!!!




You can always get an inexpensive MP3 Player like this one http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10993374..  It plugs right into the USB Drive and I just downloaded from the Show Notes page.  It was right when I started listening to the Show and I must say.. t was the best $20 I have spent in a long time.


----------



## cocowum

baby1disney said:


> Ok...so I'm new to this board and really don't know what it's about. I'm pretty sure that the only thing I know is that you need an iPod to listen to the shows..which sadly...I don't have!!
> 
> But, I mean can I browse this board even though I don't have an iPod?  I know that may sound stupid..but never hurts to ask..right??
> 
> And what exactly is DIS-A-Palooza?? I think that would be a nice getaway for the weekend for me and just wanna know what it kind entails. And just soo everyone knows...I did read the first posting. I was just wondering if there's anything else anyone can tell me is all...
> 
> Thank for putting up with me!! LOL!!!



First off    You have found the friendliest board on the DIS!  

Secondly, you don't need an iPod to listen.  Just click the listen now button. I promise you will quickly become addicted! The DISUnplugged is the BEST podcast out there! 

Third, DIS-A-Palooza is going a blast! Whatever Pete (The big DIS cheese) and John (The genius) come up with.  Last year they rented out Toy Story Mania for us and we had a private event for 3 hours after DHS closed... It was amazing! Pete and John know how to throw a party!!! And we have a really great group! Just jump right in!


----------



## exwdwcm

woo hoo- our party of 15 is already booked for 10 nights (12/10-12/20) with Dreams, so we will try and make the sat party for sure!


----------



## insoin

Oh man.  My trip is scheduled to end on 12/11/09 right now.  But I so want to attend DIS-a-palooza.  

I have to check with the family that is going with me to see if they want to extend the vacation some.  If not, I'm thinking I may just add a room only reservation so I can attend DAP.

I will have to check with my Dreams agent and see what she can work out for me.

As of now im at 90% sure I will be there.  Maybe if enough of you convince me it will be worth extending my stay I can be forced over the last 10%


----------



## jeanigor

insoin said:


> Oh man.  My trip is scheduled to end on 12/11/09 right now.  But I so want to attend DIS-a-palooza.
> 
> I have to check with the family that is going with me to see if they want to extend the vacation some.  If not, I'm thinking I may just add a room only reservation so I can attend DAP.
> 
> I will have to check with my Dreams agent and see what she can work out for me.
> 
> As of now im at 90% sure I will be there.  Maybe if enough of you convince me it will be worth extending my stay I can be forced over the last 10%



It would so be worth it. How could it not? If you can afford it, go! From your sig, I am guessing you have an AP, so it would just be the room for a couple nights plus food and whatever activities, right? You already have a flight back--just needs to be on a different day. =)


----------



## insoin

jeanigor said:


> It would so be worth it. How could it not? If you can afford it, go! From your sig, I am guessing you have an AP, so it would just be the room for a couple nights plus food and whatever activities, right? You already have a flight back--just needs to be on a different day. =)



Actually my AP expires at the end of this month and I was not going to renew it since my partner has laid the law down of Disney every two years.   He is so NOT a Disney fan.  

But what better reason to renew it now?  LOL.  I was thinking of just getting a room only reservation, and since my brother-in-law is going with me to the vacation the week before and he is in the Air National Guard, he can get the 5 day park hopper companion pass for only $99 bucks from the military special.  

So I will see if it will be cheaper to upgrade the tickets from the vacation to an AP or have him get me the $99 pass.  We got a pin code with our tickets, so unless they bridge the price, it may be cheaper for the $99 ticket.

But I'm up to 91% now


----------



## insoin

Umm no to go to far off topic but what is DATW?  I have been trying to figure it out but I can't and I've seen it listed a few places.


----------



## maroo

insoin said:


> Umm no to go to far off topic but what is DATW?  I have been trying to figure it out but I can't and I've seen it listed a few places.



It means Drink Around the World...



DISers (or anyone) gets together and goes around Epcot and sampling drinks along the way.  But you can also go just to hang out with folks.


----------



## Minnie Lor

insoin said:


> Umm no to go to far off topic but what is DATW?  I have been trying to figure it out but I can't and I've seen it listed a few places.



Drink Around The World


----------



## jeanigor

maroo said:


> It means Drink Around the World...
> 
> 
> 
> DISers (or anyone) gets together and goes around Epcot and sampling drinks along the way.  But you can also go just to hang out with folks.



I learned of DATW as a CM, long before I had heard of the DIS.

(But DATW with DIS'ers is soooo much more fun!)


----------



## shellyminnie

insoin said:


> Umm no to go to far off topic but what is DATW?  I have been trying to figure it out but I can't and I've seen it listed a few places.





jeanigor said:


> I learned of DATW as a CM, long before I had heard of the DIS.
> 
> (But DATW with DIS'ers is soooo much more fun!)



Much much better with DIS'ers!!


----------



## insoin

maroo said:


> It means Drink Around the World...
> 
> 
> 
> DISers (or anyone) gets together and goes around Epcot and sampling drinks along the way.  But you can also go just to hang out with folks.





Minnie Lor said:


> Drink Around The World





jeanigor said:


> I learned of DATW as a CM, long before I had heard of the DIS.
> 
> (But DATW with DIS'ers is soooo much more fun!)



Oh thanks, I was really trying to hard to figure it out I guess.  I was thinking DIS At The World maybe.  Ummm I don't drink but I can be the one to remember everything the next morning.  It looks like I've jumped up to 95% sure of going don't it.....


----------



## jeanigor

insoin said:


> Actually my AP expires at the end of this month and I was not going to renew it since my partner has laid the law down of Disney every two years.   He is so NOT a Disney fan.



Mine is the same way. He rolls his eyes whenever it gets brought up. But I think is jealous and wants to play with the cool kids (aka DIS'ers)


----------



## jeanigor

insoin said:


> Oh thanks, I was really trying to hard to figure it out I guess.  I was thinking DIS At The World maybe.  Ummm I don't drink but I can be the one to remember everything the next morning.  It looks like I've jumped up to 95% sure of going don't it.....



You don't need to drink alcohol. There are other beverages that are regional. And there are a few folks that would be pleased to know there will be someone there to lead them in the right direction.

Just be careful of the troll in Norway. He makes you forget things. Like your spouse. Or giving away your tiara. Or posing for a risque photo.


----------



## tiggerbell

Who posed for a risque photo?


----------



## aaronandterri

hi
Wow that ties up with our dates exactly!, we fly from london uk on the 12th dec and were bringing the babysitters,,,,umm grandparents lol

im very interested in the party and the live podcast event....and of course to meet baby ferris.(been cooing over his piccys on facebook..what a cutie)


We were booked for the cruise but couldnt make it when Izzy put in an appearance nearly 3 months early so this will be her first trip!

Will be keeping myself updates on Decembers activities.
Terri Aaron and Isabelle x


----------



## insoin

OK I have decided to go ahead and stay.  

Now I'm just working with my Dreams agent to figure out the best way to do the extra days.  I'm already at 13 days for my vacation, and you can only do a package for 14 days.  

I hope we get to use the same great PIN code I got for a new package.  If not, it will be room only.


----------



## jeanigor

insoin said:


> OK I have decided to go ahead and stay.
> 
> Now I'm just working with my Dreams agent to figure out the best way to do the extra days.  I'm already at 13 days for my vacation, and you can only do a package for 14 days.
> 
> I hope we get to use the same great PIN code I got for a new package.  If not, it will be room only.



Wonderful news! I know its a bit premature, but the flight I am tracking dropped $30. Still too expensive, IMO, but its coming down. 



Anybody heading to DAP single that might want to split a room???????


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Anybody heading to DAP single that might want to split a room???????



I might be willing  . . .


----------



## jeanigor

It is official!!! I am going!!!


----------



## BriarRosie

jeanigor said:


> It is official!!! I am going!!!



Yay!


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> It is official!!! I am going!!!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> It is official!!! I am going!!!



I am so happy you are coming. Can't wait to see you again.


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> It is official!!! I am going!!!



Awesome - where are you staying?


----------



## jeanigor

kimisabella said:


> Awesome - where are you staying?



@ Pop.


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> @ Pop.



Very nice - my kids LOVE Pop, they like it better than AKL or the Poly!  My younger one loves the flower "sprinklers" in the pool at the Pop.


----------



## insoin

jeanigor said:


> Wonderful news! I know its a bit premature, but the flight I am tracking dropped $30. Still too expensive, IMO, but its coming down.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody heading to DAP single that might want to split a room???????



I'm gonna have to wait for Southwest to release flight data for my trip.  I want to fly them because they are the only direct flight out of Louisville anymore.  And they do not charge fees for changing flights like others and still give you two checked bags.  And let me tell you I can over pack like the best of them.  

I would split a room but my family is staying so our room is full.


jeanigor said:


> It is official!!! I am going!!!



  Glad you are offical now just like me 



jeanigor said:


> @ Pop.



That is where I will be.  Unless my Dreams agent cant work her magic and get me there for some reason, but she should.  I will miss the frozen cokes however


----------



## jeanigor

kimisabella said:


> Very nice - my kids LOVE Pop, they like it better than AKL or the Poly!  My younger one loves the flower "sprinklers" in the pool at the Pop.





insoin said:


> I'm gonna have to wait for Southwest to release flight data for my trip.  I want to fly them because they are the only direct flight out of Louisville anymore.  And they do not charge fees for changing flights like others and still give you two checked bags.  And let me tell you I can over pack like the best of them.
> I would split a room but my family is staying so our room is full.
> Glad you are offical now just like me
> That is where I will be.  Unless my Dreams agent cant work her magic and get me there for some reason, but she should.  I will miss the frozen cokes however



It'll be the first time for me staying at Pop. But it will be used pretty much only to sleep and change. I'm looking forward to spending time with my DIS friends!!!

My post this morning about a sharing a room, dusted my brain out about an offer from my DIS Fiancée. Oh la la. Honeymooning before the wedding is a little, um, uncouth--but we aren't conventional people anyway.


----------



## zendisney

Woo Hoo! I hope we can come. Sounds like a great time. It will be fun to meet Pod Team and other disers.


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> it is official!!! I am going!!!



awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> It'll be the first time for me staying at Pop. But it will be used pretty much only to sleep and change. I'm looking forward to spending time with my DIS friends!!!
> 
> My post this morning about a sharing a room, dusted my brain out about an offer from my DIS Fiancée. Oh la la. Honeymooning before the wedding is a little, um, uncouth--but we aren't conventional people anyway.



I have stayed at Pop once for a pin event back during my pin obsessive days.  I got an amazing rate and couldn't pass it up.  I don't think I would want to stay there for my big vacation but you won't be there much during Dis-a-palooza.  I also think the Hippy Dippy flower pool is really cute.  I was in the 70's building and thought it was a good location.


----------



## ADP

tickledtink33 said:


> I have stayed at Pop once for a pin event back during my pin obsessive days.  I got an amazing rate and couldn't pass it up.  I don't think I would want to stay there for my big vacation but you won't be there much during Dis-a-palooza.  I also think the Hippy Dippy flower pool is really cute.  I was in the 70's building and thought it was a good location.


Hi Kim...Welcome back!


----------



## Annette_VA

Woohoo - I get to meet Todd in person!


----------



## OKW Lover

Annette_VA said:


> Woohoo - I get to meet Todd in person!



Its something you'll never forget.


----------



## tickledtink33

ADP said:


> Hi Kim...Welcome back!



Hi Aaron

Thanks


----------



## jeanigor

OKW Lover said:


> Its something you'll never forget.



Thank you Jeff. I take that as a very high compliment.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

jeanigor said:


> Thank you Jeff. I take that as a very high compliment.


 He's saying that because he's still in therapy and the insurance doesn't cover the co-pays.  They can get very expensive!


----------



## kab407

My Mom now asks how Todd is.  Sometimes before she asks how I am.


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> My Mom now asks how Todd is.  Sometimes before she asks how I am.



Oh my. I promise not to write you out of the will.


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> Oh my. I promise not to write you out of the will.



Mom likes you better than me!


----------



## Dodie

So, let me get this straight...

Todd has designs on being adopted by kab407/Kathy's mom, Ann, in order to lay claim to that family fortune AND I also recall that he plans to wed the fair young princess Anna someday in order to claim the ADP/Aaaron estate as well. This sounds like a Shakespeare play.  

You, Todd, are a very busy young man.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> So, let me get this straight...
> 
> Todd has designs on being adopted by kab407/Kathy's mom, Ann, in order to lay claim to that family fortune AND I also recall that he plans to wed the fair young princess Anna someday in order to claim the ADP/Aaaron estate as well. This sounds like a Shakespeare play.
> 
> You, Todd, are a very busy young man.



A horse! A horse! My kingdom for a horse! (Its the first line that popped in my head...)

Hmmm....maybe I should think about Philip's role in the mean time?


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> It is official!!! I am going!!!


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> So, let me get this straight...
> 
> Todd has designs on being adopted by kab407/Kathy's mom, Ann, in order to lay claim to that family fortune AND I also recall that he plans to wed the fair young princess Anna someday in order to claim the ADP/Aaaron estate as well. This sounds like a Shakespeare play.
> 
> You, Todd, are a very busy young man.



Aaron - we need to talk about Romeo.


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> Hmmm....maybe I should think about Philip's role in the mean time?



That could be a nice stepping stone for you. 



kab407 said:


> Aaron - we need to talk about Romeo.



OMG. Can't breathe.


----------



## ADP

kab407 said:


> Aaron - we need to talk about Romeo.





Dodie said:


> OMG. Can't breathe.


Hey...I'm open to anything!


----------



## baby1disney

cocowum said:


> First off    You have found the friendliest board on the DIS!
> 
> Secondly, you don't need an iPod to listen.  Just click the listen now button. I promise you will quickly become addicted! The DISUnplugged is the BEST podcast out there!
> 
> Third, DIS-A-Palooza is going a blast! Whatever Pete (The big DIS cheese) and John (The genius) come up with.  Last year they rented out Toy Story Mania for us and we had a private event for 3 hours after DHS closed... It was amazing! Pete and John know how to throw a party!!! And we have a really great group! Just jump right in!



Thanks everyone for the Welcome and sympathies for not having an iPod or computer!!! LMAO!!! I'm going to really try and go for that weekend. I gotta see what kind of deals the hotel has on site. If not, I'm going to have to see about stayin off site at one of my hotels. I work for Crowne Plaza here and I get discounts on rooms as long as the hotel is in our network!!! It's actually pretty cool!!!

I'm just trying to figure out how much to save if I go......


----------



## shellyminnie

baby1disney said:


> Thanks everyone for the Welcome and sympathies for not having an iPod or computer!!! LMAO!!! I'm going to really try and go for that weekend. I gotta see what kind of deals the hotel has on site. If not, I'm going to have to see about stayin off site at one of my hotels. I work for Crowne Plaza here and I get discounts on rooms as long as the hotel is in our network!!! It's actually pretty cool!!!
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out how much to save if I go......



I was looking at staying at a Crowne Plaza by the airport in September!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

Dodie said:


> So, let me get this straight...
> 
> Todd has designs on being adopted by kab407/Kathy's mom, Ann, in order to lay claim to that family fortune AND I also recall that he plans to wed the fair young princess Anna someday in order to claim the ADP/Aaaron estate as well. This sounds like a Shakespeare play.
> 
> You, Todd, are a very busy young man.


 
Or a Soap Opera...

DIS of our Lives?
As the Tiara Turns?


----------



## mommyceratops

You guys sure no how to cheer someone up on a gloomy day

When can we make ressies with Dreams?? Can I go ahead and make them?? Is John going to subject me to public humiliation?? Ok I am to excited DH gave me permission to make ressies with Dreams! I have never used them before we are DVC members I feel so cool!!


----------



## jeanigor

mommyceratops said:


> You guys sure no how to cheer someone up on a gloomy day
> 
> When can we make ressies with Dreams?? Can I go ahead and make them?? Is John going to subject me to public humiliation?? Ok I am to excited DH gave me permission to make ressies with Dreams! I have never used them before we are DVC members I feel so cool!!



I know Jamie and I are booked through Dreams already.


----------



## georgemoe

For those of us that fly SWA, fare through 1/15/2010 are bookable starting Tuesday 6/23.


----------



## mommyceratops

jeanigor said:


> I know Jamie and I are booked through Dreams already.



Sweet! Did you just put it in the special requests?


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> For those of us that fly SWA, fare through 1/15/2010 are bookable starting Tuesday 6/23.



Gonna see if they can give better than AirTran....



mommyceratops said:


> Sweet! Did you just put it in the special requests?



I think so. I know I put it in my special comments section.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

georgemoe said:


> For those of us that fly SWA, fare through 1/15/2010 are bookable starting Tuesday 6/23.



I'll be watching for those fares myself to see if I can make some magic happen!


----------



## winotracy

mommyceratops said:


> Sweet! Did you just put it in the special requests?



You don't need to mention it, if you are staying during the dates for a minimum of two nights, you will qualify.


----------



## shellyminnie

calypso*a*go-go said:


> I'll be watching for those fares myself to see if I can make some magic happen!


----------



## tickledtink33

mommyceratops said:


> You guys sure no how to cheer someone up on a gloomy day
> 
> When can we make ressies with Dreams?? Can I go ahead and make them?? Is John going to subject me to public humiliation?? Ok I am to excited DH gave me permission to make ressies with Dreams! I have never used them before we are DVC members I feel so cool!!



Some of us have had ressies with Dreams for months in anticipation of this event.    I think it is safe for you to make them.  You just can't ask any event specitic questions or send emails.


----------



## Launchpad11B

tickledtink33 said:


> Some of us have had ressies with Dreams for months in anticipation of this event.    I think it is safe for you to make them.  You just can't ask any event specitic questions or send emails.



Or else!


----------



## winotracy

Launchpad11B said:


> Or else!



You can email me anytime Paul, I just may not have answers


----------



## Launchpad11B

winotracy said:


> You can email me anytime Paul, I just may not have answers



Thanks Tracy.


----------



## insoin

I have my room only reservation booked.  I wonder if that will qualify for the two days at Dreams that is needed to be one of the "Special People" or is that only if you book a package?   I would ask Kevin, but I'm afraid he may beat me with a wet noodle.


----------



## LMO429

My husband and I are seriously coming down to orlando for DIS a palooza so I am posting on the thread to be aware of any new updates.


----------



## kab407

mommyceratops said:


> You guys sure no how to cheer someone up on a gloomy day
> 
> When can we make ressies with Dreams?? Can I go ahead and make them?? Is John going to subject me to public humiliation?? Ok I am to excited DH gave me permission to make ressies with Dreams! I have never used them before we are DVC members I feel so cool!!



Kim!!!!!!!!!

You're coming???!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## kimisabella

LMO429 said:


> My husband and I are seriously coming down to orlando for DIS a palooza so I am posting on the thread to be aware of any new updates.



Lauren - that is such great news!!!!  We will be there as well as Cheryl & Jim!


----------



## cocowum

calypso*a*go-go said:


> I'll be watching for those fares myself to see if I can make some magic happen!



 

 I'm hoping for some magic!


----------



## Minnie Lor

georgemoe said:


> For those of us that fly SWA, fare through 1/15/2010 are bookable starting Tuesday 6/23.



I've got it on my calendar. Anybody know what time they release the schedule. I want to hop on it right after they're released because I heard that they start low and build with in a few hours.


----------



## LMO429

kimisabella said:


> Lauren - that is such great news!!!!  We will be there as well as Cheryl & Jim!



Oops my post should have said seriously considering it...I am doing my best to convince my husband we should go!!! I think it's working!?! wish me luck


----------



## ADP

Minnie Lor said:


> I've got it on my calendar. Anybody know what time they release the schedule. I want to hop on it right after they're released because I heard that they start low and build with in a few hours.


It seems pretty random.  I've seen fares open up at 8:00AM, I've seen 10:00AM, and even 2:00PM.  If you have the DING app installed on your PC keep your eyes and ears open.


----------



## Launchpad11B

ADP said:


> It seems pretty random.  I've seen fares open up at 8:00AM, I've seen 10:00AM, and even 2:00PM.  If you have the DING app installed on your PC keep your eyes and ears open.



Hey Aaron. Lots of rain at Beth Page today!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Well, I guess it's official, since I booked my airfare (Jetblue had some good rates today...$84 each way).  I don't know where I'm staying, but I'm coming!  Dec. 10-15th!


----------



## Dodie

UrsulasShadow said:


> Well, I guess it's official, since I booked my airfare (Jetblue had some good rates today...$84 each way).  I don't know where I'm staying, but I'm coming!  Dec. 10-15th!


----------



## kab407

UrsulasShadow said:


> Well, I guess it's official, since I booked my airfare (Jetblue had some good rates today...$84 each way).  I don't know where I'm staying, but I'm coming!  Dec. 10-15th!


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> Hey Aaron. Lots of rain at Beth Page today!!


I know!  Wow!  They were showing some of the greens and the water was ponding.  Tomorrow is supposed to be better, but Satruday and Sunday are forcast for more rain.  I hope they get it in and you can get out of there as soon as possible.  



UrsulasShadow said:


> Well, I guess it's official, since I booked my airfare (Jetblue had some good rates today...$84 each way).  I don't know where I'm staying, but I'm coming!  Dec. 10-15th!


Terrific!!!  
This is great news!


----------



## kimisabella

LMO429 said:


> Oops my post should have said seriously considering it...I am doing my best to convince my husband we should go!!! I think it's working!?! wish me luck




OK - I'm sending you some luck


----------



## tickledtink33

UrsulasShadow said:


> Well, I guess it's official, since I booked my airfare (Jetblue had some good rates today...$84 each way).  I don't know where I'm staying, but I'm coming!  Dec. 10-15th!



Excellent!


----------



## katscradle

UrsulasShadow said:


> Well, I guess it's official, since I booked my airfare (Jetblue had some good rates today...$84 each way).  I don't know where I'm staying, but I'm coming!  Dec. 10-15th!




YAY!!! Time to party!


----------



## guynwdm

UrsulasShadow said:


> Well, I guess it's official, since I booked my airfare (Jetblue had some good rates today...$84 each way).  I don't know where I'm staying, but I'm coming!  Dec. 10-15th!



Thats an awesome price, I have my room but don't have airfare yet.  The tickets don't seem to want to drop below 400 so I am thinking I may have to fly into tampa again and rent a car to save some cash.


----------



## winotracy

We were able to get $88 each way direct from Milwaukee.  Everything is set except hotel the first night (though I have ideas on that).


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Oooh, you all are making me think I need to make my plans.  Good morning everyone.


----------



## kab407

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Oooh, you all are making me think I need to make my plans.  Good morning everyone.



Stop thinking Dave!  Make plans to be at DAP!!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> Stop thinking Dave!  Make plans to be at DAP!!!!!



Yeah plan away!

Speaking of planning, you know those nifty Dream Unlimited thingys that the agents have in their sigs?
I clicked on Tracy's yesterday for grins and it popped up to send a request for a quote straight to her. It said what she specializes in...(*FYI its not just the cruise line*....and it also surprised me when my DIS-A-Palooza request came from Tracey...) I should have guessed that it would be more than just a swanky piece of artwork adorning the agent's sigs.

You learn something new everyday!


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

kab407 said:


> Stop thinking Dave!  Make plans to be at DAP!!!!!





jeanigor said:


> Yeah plan away!


In my mind, I'm already there!


----------



## baby1disney

All of you guys talking about this and makin plans is makin me jealous!!!  I just don't know if I can pull it off. PLus, I have *NEVER EVER* flown before and that just scares the crap outta me!! More than likely, I'll probably be coming by myself. 

Also, off topic for a sec, we're planning to go back 'home' Sept of 2010. If I get an annual pass in or around Oct/Nov, that will be good for that next Sept..right?!? I'm still a newbie at alot of this...so please don't flame me


Thanks everyone!!! And, you guys are really nice to me!!! I feel loved!!! And one last thing, if I don't respond to a question until Monday, it's because I don't have a comp at home...well I do but it's a piece of crap!! So, I'll respond to anything on Monday!!


----------



## tickledtink33

baby1disney said:


> All of you guys talking about this and makin plans is makin me jealous!!!  I just don't know if I can pull it off. PLus, I have *NEVER EVER* flown before and that just scares the crap outta me!! More than likely, I'll probably be coming by myself.
> 
> Also, off topic for a sec, we're planning to go back 'home' Sept of 2010. If I get an annual pass in or around Oct/Nov, that will be good for that next Sept..right?!? I'm still a newbie at alot of this...so please don't flame me
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!!! And, you guys are really nice to me!!! I feel loved!!! And one last thing, if I don't respond to a question until Monday, it's because I don't have a comp at home...well I do but it's a piece of crap!! So, I'll respond to anything on Monday!!



Your annual pass is good for 1 year from the date of issue.  So YES, if you get an annual pass this Oct/Nov it will still be good next Sept.


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> All of you guys talking about this and makin plans is makin me jealous!!!  I just don't know if I can pull it off. PLus, I have *NEVER EVER* flown before and that just scares the crap outta me!! More than likely, I'll probably be coming by myself.
> 
> Also, off topic for a sec, we're planning to go back 'home' Sept of 2010. If I get an annual pass in or around Oct/Nov, that will be good for that next Sept..right?!? I'm still a newbie at alot of this...so please don't flame me
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!!! And, you guys are really nice to me!!! I feel loved!!! And one last thing, if I don't respond to a question until Monday, it's because I don't have a comp at home...well I do but it's a piece of crap!! So, I'll respond to anything on Monday!!



As Kim said, its valid for one year after the first use, not necessarily when you buy it.

And I am glad that you feel loved. Its something we aim for.


----------



## baby1disney

YEA!!!! Maybe that'll be more of a convincing piece to throw at hubby!!! The only problem is is that I'll be in school next year and not sure if I'll be able to go. I don't know if I'll be doing my clinicals at that time or not. If I am...then I can't go and the AP will be a waste of money. But, if I do go...it's all good!!

Do you really save that much using/buying an AP??


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> Do you really save that much using/buying an AP??



I think it depends on how many days you are going to use it. I think the break even point is on the 10th or 11th day. Anything beyond that is saving you money.


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> As Kim said, its valid for one year after the first use, not necessarily when you buy it.
> 
> And I am glad that you feel loved. Its something we aim for.



Sorry just want to add a little something.  Your right Todd, it has been a long time since I have bought a pass and not renewed a pass.  I have been renewing for the past 17 years straight.  

When you buy your AP it is good for one year from 1st use.  When you renew your AP  it is good for 1 year from the date the previous year expired.  My current pass expires on Sept 5, 2009 so if I renew it will next expire on Sept 5, 2010.  I personally hate this policy.  You save a few bucks when you renew but if your not coming to WDW on a regular basis it doesn't make sense.  The old policy was 1 year from date of 1st use even on a renewal.  I don't remember how long ago this policy changed but it was quite a few years ago.  I think it was sometime in the late nineties.  I've been coming here waaaaay too long.Just another way for Disney to suck more money out of us.


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> I think it depends on how many days you are going to use it. I think the break even point is on the 10th or 11th day. Anything beyond that is saving you money.



The only problem with having an AP is that you are always looking for ways to sneak in another quick trip because you already have your ticket.  What I save by having an AP costs me tons in airfare. 

My my Todd, look at all Yer tickers.  You sure have lots of trips planned.


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> The only problem with having an AP is that you are always looking for ways to sneak in another quick trip because you already have your ticket.  What I save by having an AP costs me tons in airfare.
> 
> My my Todd, look at all Yer tickers.  You sure have lots of trips planned.



But only three of them are technically to WDW....if Dave does end up needing a chaperon, I think I will have to get an AP


----------



## ADP

Has anyone else noticed how darn helpful and knowledgable Kim is?  I sort of remember when I first met her at last years Mousefest.  She was rattling facts off about the parks, resorts and travel like it was nobody's business!  You'd think she lived in Lake Buena Vista....Oh!  Wait a minute!  I think she does.


----------



## Launchpad11B

ADP said:


> Has anyone else noticed how darn helpful and knowledgable Kim is?  I sort of remember when I first met her at last years Mousefest.  She was rattling facts off about the parks, resorts and travel like it was nobody's business!  You'd think she lived in Lake Buena Vista....Oh!  Wait a minute!  I think she does.



She should know a little something! She goes to WDW fifty million times a year. OK maybe not fifty million, but she's there a lot!!


----------



## OKW Lover

UrsulasShadow said:


> Well, I guess it's official, since I booked my airfare (Jetblue had some good rates today...$84 each way).  I don't know where I'm staying, but I'm coming!  Dec. 10-15th!



We need to chat.  Perhaps Val will stop by during the week, but something might be arranged.  



tickledtink33 said:


> The only problem with having an AP is that you are always looking for ways to sneak in another quick trip because you already have your ticket.  What I save by having an AP costs me tons in airfare.



Add DVC to the mix and you've got 4-5 trips a year.


----------



## jcb

Ya'll are killing me.  Why oh why did I look up DU's price on the Swan/Dolphin and why did I look at Delta's fare to Orlando (which, thanks to Airtran coming to our airport) works out to be $85 (each way), which is much lower than I have ever paid to get to WDW.

I just can't persuade DW . . . yet.  She's hung up on getting the house remodeled.  I really hope she gets some perspective and stops focusing on such unimportant things.


----------



## exwdwcm

we are all booked  with Dreams/Beth and so excited.   unfortunately since my whole family of 15 is going 12/10-12/20, we won't be doing DATW with you guys (we are doing one later in the week with baby sitters lined up).....12/11 is our Chef Mickey's night hopefully.  Already booked MVMCP for 12/15 too!  

but if the sat night event is cool and kid friendly, then we are on board for that.     anxiously awaiting to hear more!


----------



## krosmith

I think it would be very cool to go to my first Dis event & First Disney World Trip on the same trip!  

We will be there from the 5th - 15th, can't wait to here more about it!

Kathryn


----------



## tickledtink33

ADP said:


> Has anyone else noticed how darn helpful and knowledgable Kim is?  I sort of remember when I first met her at last years Mousefest.  She was rattling facts off about the parks, resorts and travel like it was nobody's business!  You'd think she lived in Lake Buena Vista....Oh!  Wait a minute!  I think she does.



Thanks Aaron, but I definately don't know everything about WDW.  They change things all the time.  Especially lately.  And not always for the better.


----------



## tickledtink33

OKW Lover said:


> We need to chat.  Perhaps Val will stop by during the week, but something might be arranged.
> 
> 
> 
> Add DVC to the mix and you've got 4-5 trips a year.



That's exactly why I spend so much in airfare.  I always have an AP and I have 350 DVC points which took me 10 years to pay off but are now mine free and clear.  This is the only reason I am able to go to WDW as often as I do.  I consider myself very lucky.


----------



## tickledtink33

exwdwcm said:


> we are all booked  with Dreams/Beth and so excited.   unfortunately since my whole family of 15 is going 12/10-12/20, we won't be doing DATW with you guys (we are doing one later in the week with baby sitters lined up).....12/11 is our Chef Mickey's night hopefully.  Already booked MVMCP for 12/15 too!
> 
> but if the sat night event is cool and kid friendly, then we are on board for that.     anxiously awaiting to hear more!



Knowing the crew as I do the Ssturday night event is sure to be very cool and I am certain it will be kid friendly.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

OKW Lover said:


> We need to chat.  Perhaps Val will stop by during the week, but something might be arranged.



This is why I know I have the absolute best friends in the world.

I knew that before you said that, though.  And I'd love for you guys to stop by, any time at all!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

jcb said:


> Ya'll are killing me. Why oh why did I look up DU's price on the Swan/Dolphin and why did I look at Delta's fare to Orlando (which, thanks to Airtran coming to our airport) works out to be $85 (each way), which is much lower than I have ever paid to get to WDW.
> 
> I just can't persuade DW . . . yet. She's hung up on getting the house remodeled. I really hope she gets some perspective and stops focusing on such unimportant things.


Now you didn't hear this suggestion from me, BUT, there are many of us going solo for this trip.  If she is that hung up on the remodeling and all of that non-important non-Disney stuff, she can stay home and work on it while you hang with the rest of us.  LIKE I SAID, you didn't hear it from me


----------



## jcb

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Now you didn't hear this suggestion from me, BUT, there are many of us going solo for this trip.  If she is that hung up on the remodeling and all of that non-important non-Disney stuff, she can stay home and work on it while you hang with the rest of us.  LIKE I SAID, you didn't hear it from me



I would never tell where I got the idea!


----------



## dpuck1998

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Now you didn't hear this suggestion from me, BUT, there are many of us going solo for this trip.  If she is that hung up on the remodeling and all of that non-important non-Disney stuff, she can stay home and work on it while you hang with the rest of us.  LIKE I SAID, you didn't hear it from me



Trouble maker!  But I might need a roommate


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

dpuck1998 said:


> *Trouble maker!* But I might need a roommate


I've been called worse, this week in fact.  I've got thick skin.  I'll get over it.  And hey, if in the end you and Jack get to both come down for DATW, when then it can't be all bad, right?


----------



## jcb

dpuck1998 said:


> Trouble maker!  But I might need a roommate



I snore - so I have been told (though I doubt it as I have never once heard it myself).  But if a roommate is needed, I could be persuaded. . . .


----------



## georgemoe

jcb said:


> *I snore *- so I have been told (though I doubt it as I have never once heard it myself).  But if a roommate is needed, I could be persuaded. . . .



You need to be extremely careful with this. I can tell you stories.


----------



## jcb

So I have heard 

As a matter of fact - DW took a photo of me in a hammock on Castaway Cay that I hope never sees the light of day.


----------



## baby1disney

jcb said:


> Ya'll are killing me.  Why oh why did I look up DU's price on the Swan/Dolphin and why did I look at Delta's fare to Orlando (which, thanks to Airtran coming to our airport) works out to be $85 (each way), which is much lower than I have ever paid to get to WDW.
> 
> *I just can't persuade DW . . . yet.  She's hung up on getting the house remodeled.  I really hope she gets some perspective and stops focusing on such unimportant things.*



Doesn't your dear DW know that nothing...I mean absoultely...NOTHING..is more important than Disney World?!?!? What's wrong with her?!?! I'm just playin...I might be going solo as well...but not sure since I'll just have started school in November and don't think that'll be a good idea to take off like that.....(is thinkin: Although I only have school Mon-Thurs, I could leave after school on Thursday and leave late Sunday night...still be home in time for school the next morning...hmmmm)

Oh wait..did I just type that out?!?!?


----------



## jeanigor

Remodels and Renovations are very stressful.....a trip to WDW with your DIS friends would be very relaxing and rewarding.


----------



## baby1disney

jeanigor said:


> Remodels and Renovations are very stressful.....a trip to WDW with your DIS friends would be very relaxing and rewarding.


----------



## spaddy

My family is in for DAP.  I have to get all the flights/hotels figured out, but we will definitely be there.  I can't wait.


----------



## baby1disney

If I can't go...I want lots and LOTS of PICS!!!! Or..I'm comin after all of you!! LMAO!!!


----------



## kab407

spaddy said:


> My family is in for DAP.  I have to get all the flights/hotels figured out, but we will definitely be there.  I can't wait.



Yea Anne!!!!!!!


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


> My family is in for DAP.  I have to get all the flights/hotels figured out, but we will definitely be there.  I can't wait.



This I like. Way to go Anne.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

georgemoe said:


> For those of us that fly SWA, fare through 1/15/2010 are bookable starting Tuesday 6/23.


Waiting...waiting...this is starting to feel like podast Wednesday here.  I wanna book my flight already but the little ticker thingy says it is only taking ressies through Oct


----------



## jeanigor

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Waiting...waiting...this is starting to feel like podast Wednesday here.  I wanna book my flight already but the little ticker thingy says it is only taking ressies through Oct



I think they are on Central time and probably don't keep crazy people hours...like we do!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

jeanigor said:


> I think they are on Central time and probably don't keep crazy people hours...like we do!


That sounds like an excuse to me! Do they not know that DOCP (Disney obsessive-compulsive planners) are trying to get their vacations booked???????    I've only got 169 days and the clock is tick, tick, ticking away people.


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning. 

Don't you just love how will all obsess over SWA booking windows.


----------



## ADP

Morning Peeps!   
I was coming over to post about Southwest, but it looks like George is on it!  Be on the lookout for those fares today.


----------



## dis2cruise

Good morning everyone!!

Yes... I too am waiting for southwest.... and waiting... and waiting...


----------



## tickledtink33

Good Morning

I had a credit with Delta from a flight I had canceled that needed to be used  up so my flight is already booked.  Otherwise I would be waiting with everyone for Southwest to extend their schedule today.  They never do it at the same time so keep a look out.  Hopefully you all won't have to wait too long and the prices are good.


----------



## jeanigor

Tick tock. Tick tock.


----------



## dis2cruise

jeanigor said:


> Tick tock. Tick tock.




stop teasing me !!! LOL   oppps just remembered.... I need to go back onto southwest and refresh my computer  man i am getting nothing done today


----------



## shellyminnie

For those patiently waiting, or not so pateintly waiting, Southwest has been updated!!!


----------



## kimisabella

Just checked Southwests fares - JetBlue is still cheaper for us.


----------



## jeanigor

Southwest comes up with $59 each way for a "Wanna Get Away" Fare. I've never flown Southwest. What does that mean to me? And it lists 1 stop, but does not list where. Is that a warning flag?


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Southwest comes up with $59 each way for a "Wanna Get Away" Fare. I've never flown Southwest. What does that mean to me? And it lists 1 stop, but does not list where. Is that a warning flag?


 
The letters under the "stops" tells you the airport you stop in - like MDW is Midway.

I am arriving in Orlando at 10:20 Thursday morning and leaving Monday night on the 7:05.


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> Southwest comes up with $59 each way for a "Wanna Get Away" Fare. I've never flown Southwest. What does that mean to me? And it lists 1 stop, but does not list where. Is that a warning flag?



Looks like it stops in Midway/Chicago, I might book the thursday late flight leaving at 4:45.  I'm coming back sunday though, 11:25 if I decide to book Southwest.  NWA is non-stop, so I'll have to compare the price.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> The letters under the "stops" tells you the airport you stop in - like MDW is Midway.
> 
> I am arriving in Orlando at 10:20 Thursday morning and leaving Monday night on the 7:05.



I realize that. There are three flights out of Detroit on 12/10. They all stop somewhere. Nothing direct.

Flight 1: Stops: 1
Flight 2: Stops: MWD/1
Flight 3: Stops: BWI/1

Same with the returns on the 12/14.


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> I realize that. There are three flights out of Detroit on 12/10. They all stop somewhere. Nothing direct.
> 
> Flight 1: Stops: 1
> Flight 2: Stops: MWD/1
> Flight 3: Stops: BWI/1
> 
> Same with the returns on the 12/14.



I kept going and go to the booking section and Flight 1 shows up with Midway as the stop.


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> I realize that. There are three flights out of Detroit on 12/10. They all stop somewhere. Nothing direct.
> 
> Flight 1: Stops: 1
> Flight 2: Stops: MWD/1
> Flight 3: Stops: BWI/1
> 
> Same with the returns on the 12/14.


 

All I know is my TA has drilled into me to NEVER layover in Atlanta.


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> All I know is my TA has drilled into me to NEVER layover in Atlanta.



Layovers in Atlanta are .
Hence, one of the reasons I am never flying Delta again!!


----------



## baby1disney

I just wanted to say a* BIG THANK YOU* to everyone on here!!! You guys have been truly awesome and has made me feel like I've been a part of the "cast" the whole time!!! I have not once yet felt like I was going to get flammed for something for asking a question that I didn't know the answer to!!!

I'm a very self conscience person(or however you spell that word..LOL!!) and I get very sad when I ask a question and people put me down for either voicing my opinion and asking a "stupid" question!!!

*THANK YOU ALL SOOOO MUCH FOR MAKING ME FEEL WANTED, LOVED, AND MOST IMPORTANT TO ME, LIKE A GOOD FRIEND!!!!* 

Ok...have to go and get a Kleenex now.....

P.S. Where can I find some info on this Podcast cruise?? Thanks!!


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> I just wanted to say a* BIG THANK YOU* to everyone on here!!! You guys have been truly awesome and has made me feel like I've been a part of the "cast" the whole time!!! I have not once yet felt like I was going to get flammed for something for asking a question that I didn't know the answer to!!!
> 
> I'm a very self conscience person(or however you spell that word..LOL!!) and I get very sad when I ask a question and people put me down for either voicing my opinion and asking a "stupid" question!!!
> 
> *THANK YOU ALL SOOOO MUCH FOR MAKING ME FEEL WANTED, LOVED, AND MOST IMPORTANT TO ME, LIKE A GOOD FRIEND!!!!*
> 
> Ok...have to go and get a Kleenex now.....



You're welcome.


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> I kept going and go to the booking section and Flight 1 shows up with Midway as the stop.








I went to the step before paying, and it was still blank.


----------



## spaddy

Southwest is $79 one way for me.  I will have to decide on Saturday or Sunday (before DAP).  I guess I should look at other airlilnes, but I hate how they charge you for bags and changing flights.  I always end up wanting to change my flight.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

After much deliberation, I have booked a Southwest flight on Dec 9 that leaves BWI at 9:20am and arrives at MCO on 11:45am; my return flight leaves MCO on Dec 14 at 4:50 and arrives at BWI at 7pm.  Both are non-stop and were $49 each way.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> I went to the step before paying, and it was still blank.



I will have to look.  There is a way to figure out where it stops.  If it just says 1 that means you will not get off the plane.  You will stay on the same plane the whole way to Orlando.


----------



## tiggerbell

spaddy said:


> I will have to look. There is a way to figure out where it stops. If it just says 1 that means you will not get off the plane. You will stay on the same plane the whole way to Orlando.


 
I am waiting for a call back from Southwest - about 20 minutes, they said.  I'm more curious than anything... it's not like I have a vested interest in Todd's flight or anything...


----------



## spaddy

tiggerbell said:


> I am waiting for a call back from Southwest - about 20 minutes, they said.  I'm more curious than anything... it's not like I have a vested interest in Todd's flight or anything...



I think it is BNA...is that kansas city?

ETA: Nashville.


----------



## tiggerbell

spaddy said:


> I think it is BNA...is that kansas city?


 
Nashville


----------



## georgemoe

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> After much deliberation, I have booked a Southwest flight on Dec 9 that leaves BWI at 9:20am and arrives at MCO on 11:45am; my return flight leaves MCO on Dec 14 at 4:50 and arrives at BWI at 7pm.  Both are non-stop and were $49 each way.



Awesome Stacy! 

Unfortunately the non-stops Deb and I take are $520 for both of us r/t. So I'm not booking today. The DIS-A-Palooza trip is too short for us to consider stops or other options. We won't be booking SWA today.


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> Awesome Stacy!
> 
> Unfortunately the non-stops Deb and I take are $520 for both of us r/t. So I'm not booking today. The DIS-A-Palooza trip is too short for us to consider stops or other options. We won't be booking SWA today.



That stinks.  It is $537 for 3 of us from Pittsburgh.


----------



## spaddy

tiggerbell said:


> Nashville



Funniest thing.  The flight from Nashville cost $107 and Detroit is $59.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

spaddy said:


> I think it is BNA...is that kansas city?
> 
> ETA: Nashville.



Looks like Todd's flight stops in Jacksonville on the way to MCO, and Nashville on the way back to Detroit.


----------



## DVCsince02

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> The kids are too big for the lockers?
> 
> I have a thread going for when you are arriving/leaving so we can start our planning for other events.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2202487
> 
> I saw a few people talking about maybe doing the candlelight processional one night, I was thinking of doing the Yuletide Fantasy tour http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/tours.htm#yuletide
> (Bob's review -- http://www.wdwinfo.com/holidays/yuletide-fantasy-tour.htm), and Dave is organizing a GKTW voluntourist meet.  And of course, Drink Around the World with Launchpad11B will be at 5:30 on Friday (a not to miss event!!!)  Looks like we have a fun-filled long weekend planned!!!



My head is spinning from all this news!


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> I went to the step before paying, and it was still blank.



Strange, but I checked the later flight.


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> Strange, but I checked the later flight.



I think the explanation of staying on the plane and picking up more passengers fits. I am looking forward to Thursday, and want to be there with plenty of time.


----------



## georgemoe

Don't you just love this cake?


----------



## jeanigor

Booked on SouthWest!!! And I can have 2 free bags!! Awesomeness!


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Booked on SouthWest!!! And I can have 2 free bags!! Awesomeness!


 
It's a 5 day trip - how much stuff are you bringing???    (Is there going to be room in our room for *me*???)


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> It's a 5 day trip - how much stuff are you bringing???    (Is there going to be room in our room for *me*???)



Evening wear x 4.
Formal wear x 4.
Lounging wear x 5.
Pirate outfit x 1. Wait...is there a Pirate night on this vacation?
Christmas outfit. 
Hanukkah outfit.

I'll *try* to be limited in what I pack.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> Booked on SouthWest!!! And I can have 2 free bags!! Awesomeness!



 Great Todd.


----------



## DVCsince02

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> After much deliberation, I have booked a Southwest flight on Dec 9 that leaves BWI at 9:20am and arrives at MCO on 11:45am; my return flight leaves MCO on Dec 14 at 4:50 and arrives at BWI at 7pm.  Both are non-stop and were $49 each way.



Awesome prices!  I am waiting as it is $99 from Philly and I know they can do better.


----------



## maroo

tiggerbell said:


> It's a 5 day trip - how much stuff are you bringing???









tiggerbell said:


> (Is there going to be room in our room for *me*???)


----------



## maroo

I am BOOKED!!!


Leaving December 10th and arriving late that night and staying till the 20th!


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Evening wear x 4.
> Formal wear x 4.
> Lounging wear x 5.
> Pirate outfit x 1. Wait...is there a Pirate night on this vacation?
> Christmas outfit.
> Hanukkah outfit.
> 
> I'll *try* to be limited in what I pack.


 

I'm sorry.  I forgot I was rooming with *Cher.*


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> Awesome prices!  I am waiting as it is $99 from Philly and I know they can do better.



I think I am facinated with Southwest Pricing.  Pittsburgh is $79, Detroit $59, Baltimore $49, Cleveland $139 and Philly $99.  That is quite a price range for basically the same distances.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

georgemoe said:


> Awesome Stacy!
> 
> Unfortunately the non-stops Deb and I take are $520 for both of us r/t. So I'm not booking today. The DIS-A-Palooza trip is too short for us to consider stops or other options. We won't be booking SWA today.



George, if you fly out of Logan, Jetblue's flights are still running around $84 each one way...


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> I'm sorry.  I forgot I was rooming with *Cher.*



Well, "Believe" me. I don't have nearly as many hair pieces. But I am kinda partial to "Dark Lady"....


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

tiggerbell said:


> I'm sorry. I forgot I was rooming with *Cher.*


 You made me choke on my water.


----------



## MenashaCorp

baby1disney said:


> I just wanted to say a* BIG THANK YOU* to everyone on here!!! You guys have been truly awesome and has made me feel like I've been a part of the "cast" the whole time!!! *I have not once yet felt like I was going to get flammed for something for asking a question that I didn't know the answer to!!!*
> 
> I'm a very self conscience person(or however you spell that word..LOL!!) and I get very sad when I ask a question and people put me down for either voicing my opinion and asking a "stupid" question!!!
> 
> *THANK YOU ALL SOOOO MUCH FOR MAKING ME FEEL WANTED, LOVED, AND MOST IMPORTANT TO ME, LIKE A GOOD FRIEND!!!!*
> 
> Ok...have to go and get a Kleenex now.....
> 
> P.S. Where can I find some info on this Podcast cruise?? Thanks!!


 
Anyone who flames you for asking questions doesn't understand the purpose of these boards...and will be inundated with cake and pie! 

The first page of the "official" podcast cruise thread should have or will soon have info, but details of activities won't be out for many many moons, due to DCL's tendency to be... not so quick with group planning....   AskTracy will likely put up a separate thread for questions but many threads are already in the cruise forum

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=174

for newbies (n00bs) 



jeanigor said:


> Evening wear x 4.
> Formal wear x 4.
> Lounging wear x 5.
> Pirate outfit x 1. Wait...is there a Pirate night on this vacation?
> Christmas outfit.
> Hanukkah outfit.
> 
> I'll *try* to be limited in what I pack.


 


tiggerbell said:


> I'm sorry. I forgot I was rooming with *Cher.*


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> I think the explanation of staying on the plane and picking up more passengers fits. I am looking forward to Thursday, and want to be there with plenty of time.



I have to work on Thursday   Are you on the early flight first thing thursday morning?


----------



## Minnie Lor

Booked my SWA RT from KC $225. Dec 7th-15th.


----------



## MenashaCorp

We're driving. .. So missing out on the drama. 


But that OTHER thread has me thinking about looking into getting a private pilot's license...


----------



## winotracy

MenashaCorp said:


> We're driving. .. So missing out on the drama.
> 
> 
> But that OTHER thread has me thinking about looking into getting a private pilot's license...



If you do, come get me first


----------



## dpuck1998

MenashaCorp said:


> We're driving. .. So missing out on the drama.
> 
> 
> But that OTHER thread has me thinking about looking into getting a private pilot's license...





winotracy said:


> If you do, come get me first



Me 2!


----------



## insoin

Well I was able to book my flights earlier today.  I hate how there is only one non-stop flight out of Louisville anymore.  Actually I should say I'm lucky there is still a non-stop out of Louisville.  As all of the other airlines no longer have them to Orlando from here anymore.

But I'm booked to fly in 11/27 arriving at 4:45 PM.  I leave on 12/14 at 8:00 AM.   That means I'll have to be at the Magical Express line by 5:00 AM 

But it is non-stop, which is important for me, and I get to take two bags, a carry on, and a personal item.  Can you guess I tend to over pack a bit? 

I wish I could have gotten cheap flights like everyone else did, the tickets for mine were $253.70 round trip with taxes and fees. 

But the good news is I'm so there and ready for this! 

Oh I so hope they are still doing the Resort Check-in test at Pop then...


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> I have to work on Thursday   Are you on the early flight first thing thursday morning?



I'm taking Thursday off as well. Not the first flight, but the second. Jamie is going to be on the flight from Midway to Orlando, so we will start the trip in Chi-town.



MenashaCorp said:


> We're driving. .. So missing out on the drama.
> But that OTHER thread has me thinking about looking into getting a private pilot's license...



My granddad's friend has a pilot's license. He used to take us flying over the upper lower peninsula on our summer trips. Quite exhilarating. I'd love to do that myself one day.  Especially the part about building the plane in your basement!!!



insoin said:


> Oh I so hope they are still doing the Resort Check-in test at Pop then...



Congrats on your flights....and hopefully by then they won't be testing it anymore...but instead DOING it.


----------



## Launchpad11B

MenashaCorp said:


> We're driving. .. So missing out on the drama.
> 
> 
> But that OTHER thread has me thinking about looking into getting a private pilot's license...





winotracy said:


> If you do, come get me first





dpuck1998 said:


> Me 2!




Not without a parachute! You guys are a lot braver (more insane) than I am!!


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Jamie is going to be on the flight from Midway to Orlando, so we will start the trip in Chi-town.


 
Southwest is so LUCKY!  They really have no idea how lucky they are to get us both at the same time!


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> Booked on SouthWest!!! And I can have 2 free bags!! Awesomeness!



Excellent news! 

I am traveling carry on only and will be having my Owners Locker delivered.  Got lots of liquids in there.

NO, not those kind of liquids, sorry.  I might have a bottle of wine left though. Of course it will probably be long gone by Dec.


----------



## tickledtink33

insoin said:


> Well I was able to book my flights earlier today.  I hate how there is only one non-stop flight out of Louisville anymore.  Actually I should say I'm lucky there is still a non-stop out of Louisville.  As all of the other airlines no longer have them to Orlando from here anymore.
> 
> But I'm booked to fly in 11/27 arriving at 4:45 PM.  I leave on 12/14 at 8:00 AM.   That means I'll have to be at the Magical Express line by 5:00 AM
> 
> But it is non-stop, which is important for me, and I get to take two bags, a carry on, and a personal item.  Can you guess I tend to over pack a bit?
> 
> I wish I could have gotten cheap flights like everyone else did, the tickets for mine were $253.70 round trip with taxes and fees.
> 
> But the good news is I'm so there and ready for this!
> 
> Oh I so hope they are still doing the Resort Check-in test at Pop then...



That is going to be a nice long trip.


----------



## dis2cruise

we booked sw today $129 each way  but the DIS Group is defenitly worth it ...

dec 10 we leave out of NY at 10:10 am and arrive in MCO at 1pm
dec 14 we leave from MCO at 3:35pm and arrive back to NY at 5:55 pm


----------



## jeanigor

so now that the crew is back from DL..........what about DAP?
Anyone hear anything about a venue? A time? A list?


----------



## shellyminnie

when I was looking at flights for Indy, I found Southwest nonstop roundtrip for $59 each way. I paid a grand total of $137!!! I couldn't pass that up.

The last time I checked, the same flights are over $200!!


----------



## ADP

jeanigor said:


> so now that the crew is back from DL..........what about DAP?
> Anyone hear anything about a venue? A time? A list?


I still think it's too early.  If I remember right the sign-up for Mousefest didn't happen until September, October timeframe last year.  Who knows though....Different year..Different circumstances.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Booked on SouthWest!!! And I can have 2 free bags!! Awesomeness!





jeanigor said:


> Evening wear x 4.
> Formal wear x 4.
> Lounging wear x 5.
> Pirate outfit x 1. Wait...is there a Pirate night on this vacation?
> Christmas outfit.
> Hanukkah outfit.
> 
> I'll *try* to be limited in what I pack.



That sounds kind of like you're going on a cruise.  I think your a little early  



tiggerbell said:


> I'm sorry.  I forgot I was rooming with *Cher.*



    




MenashaCorp said:


> We're driving. .. So missing out on the drama.
> 
> 
> But that OTHER thread has me thinking about looking into getting a private pilot's license...



Now Jason you've always wanted to come to Aspen right? 
Buddy says hi!




tickledtink33 said:


> Excellent news!
> 
> I am traveling carry on only and will be having my Owners Locker delivered.  Got lots of liquids in there.
> 
> NO, not those kind of liquids, sorry.  I might have a bottle of wine left though. Of course it will probably be long gone by Dec.



I'm planning on a carry-on and a backpack. We'll see if I can pull that off.


----------



## Minnie Lor

ADP said:


> I still think it's too early.  If I remember right the sign-up for Mousefest didn't happen until September, October timeframe last year.  Who knows though....Different year..Different circumstances.



I'm okay with that because I at least know when. I know that it'll be  and that takes time to work out those details. I can't imagine how hard it will be to come up with something just as fab as last years event.


----------



## georgemoe

UrsulasShadow said:


> George, if you fly out of Logan, Jetblue's flights are still running around $84 each one way...



Thanks Mindy. After all the horror stories I read last year about Jetblue I'll pass. MHT leaves us with less headaches and I like the non-stops better.



dis2cruise said:


> we booked sw today $129 each way  but the DIS Group is defenitly worth it ...
> 
> dec 10 we leave out of NY at 10:10 am and arrive in MCO at 1pm
> dec 14 we leave from MCO at 3:35pm and arrive back to NY at 5:55 pm



Hi Cheryl. We'll probably end paying something close to that as well. But I agree. Our DISpeeps are worth every penny.


----------



## MerriePoppins

MenashaCorp said:


> We're driving. .. So missing out on the drama.
> 
> 
> But that OTHER thread has *me thinking about looking into getting a private pilot's license... *


----------



## insoin

tickledtink33 said:


> That is going to be a nice long trip.



Yup it's a family vacation that I'm extending for DAP, a total of 17 nights.  But it will be my last trip till 2011


----------



## cocowum

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> After much deliberation, I have booked a Southwest flight on Dec 9 that leaves BWI at 9:20am and arrives at MCO on 11:45am; my return flight leaves MCO on Dec 14 at 4:50 and arrives at BWI at 7pm.  Both are non-stop and were $49 each way.


Awesome!!!


georgemoe said:


> Awesome Stacy!
> 
> Unfortunately the non-stops Deb and I take are $520 for both of us r/t. So I'm not booking today. The DIS-A-Palooza trip is too short for us to consider stops or other options. We won't be booking SWA today.


We're in the same boat, George.  $950 is more than I'm willing to pay.  I'll wait SW out and hopefully the fares will come down. 



jeanigor said:


> Evening wear x 4.
> Formal wear x 4.
> Lounging wear x 5.
> *Pirate outfit x 1. Wait...is there a Pirate night on this vacation?*
> Christmas outfit.
> Hanukkah outfit.
> 
> I'll *try* to be limited in what I pack.






tiggerbell said:


> I'm sorry.  I forgot I was rooming with *Cher.*





MenashaCorp said:


> We're driving. .. So missing out on the drama.
> 
> 
> But that OTHER thread has me thinking about looking into getting a private pilot's license...





winotracy said:


> If you do, come get me first





dpuck1998 said:


> Me 2!




Me 3!!!


----------



## tiggerbell

Good morning - thought I'd stop in and say hello - I burned my lips last night on a fork I was using to toast marshmallows over the stove...

Just when you think you're an adult and fairly bright, you do the dumbest thing you've ever done in your life.

I have 2nd degree burns on both lips and was in a lot of pain last night.  I tried 3 different lip balms before finding one that didn't make the pain worse, so I'm actually doing okay today... 

except for the swelling and the speech impediment.

I heard the sizzle when I did it... I knew immediately it was going to be bad!

Oh well, live, learn, and have a great story to tell!


----------



## Annette_VA

tiggerbell said:


> Good morning - thought I'd stop in and say hello - I burned my lips last night on a fork I was using to toast marshmallows over the stove...
> 
> Just when you think you're an adult and fairly bright, you do the dumbest thing you've ever done in your life.
> 
> I have 2nd degree burns on both lips and was in a lot of pain last night.  I tried 3 different lip bals before finding one that didn't make the pain worse, so I'm actually doing okay today...
> 
> except for the swelling and the speech impediment.
> 
> I heard the sizzle when I did it... I knew immediately it was going to be bad!
> 
> Oh well, live, learn, and have a great story to tell!



  Ouch!!  I hope you heal quickly.  That has to be miserable


----------



## dpuck1998

tiggerbell said:


> Good morning - thought I'd stop in and say hello - I burned my lips last night on a fork I was using to toast marshmallows over the stove...
> 
> Just when you think you're an adult and fairly bright, you do the dumbest thing you've ever done in your life.
> 
> I have 2nd degree burns on both lips and was in a lot of pain last night.  I tried 3 different lip balms before finding one that didn't make the pain worse, so I'm actually doing okay today...
> 
> except for the swelling and the speech impediment.
> 
> I heard the sizzle when I did it... I knew immediately it was going to be bad!
> 
> Oh well, live, learn, and have a great story to tell!



I already mentioned this on facebook, but I did the exact same thing in college!  So I'm a smart guy, I took the marshmellow off with my hand, the a few seconds later without thinking I noticed the gooey yumminess still on the spoon.  Just imagine the sound of a branding iron...that is how it sounds. 

Jamie wouldn't take my advice, my cure was to eat a gallon of ice cream that night and sleep sitting up.


----------



## Dodie

tiggerbell said:


> Southwest is so LUCKY!  They really have no idea how lucky they are to get us both at the same time!



Isn't that against the rules somehow? You know, the way the president and vice president, or all of the members of a board of directors, never fly on the same plane? Isn't it risky to allow DIS royalty like Jaime and Todd to fly together?


----------



## dpuck1998

Dodie said:


> Isn't that against the rules somehow? You know, the way the president and vice president, or all of the members of a board of directors, never fly on the same plane? Isn't it risky to allow DIS royalty like Jaime and Todd to fly together?



One word...PULL!


----------



## mikelan6

Well, not really knowing much about DAP, but wanting to meet all of you, I booked a hotel to stay Saturday night to be able to hopefully partake.

Now ... where's the details????


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Isn't that against the rules somehow? You know, the way the president and vice president, or all of the members of a board of directors, never fly on the same plane? Isn't it risky to allow DIS royalty like Jaime and Todd to fly together?



I suppose you are right, you would never have the Prime Minister of Canada and the reigning monarch of England aboard the same plane.

Didn't think of the security issues. Should have consulted Paul.

Must keep details below the radar, don't want any 'unfriendlies' knowing this highly sensitive info....


----------



## jeanigor

mikelan6 said:


> Well, not really knowing much about DAP, but wanting to meet all of you, I booked a hotel to stay Saturday night to be able to hopefully partake.
> 
> Now ... where's the details????



I meant to multi-quote. Honest!

I say the same thing, Mike. Yesterday, I even opened myself up to public humiliation and ridicule from Stephen Hawkins' protege, John. But alas, no details. Not even on the show this week.

Maybe they will give us something to nibble on during chat?

Still open to humiliation....if I get on a list or we get some info!!!


----------



## tiggerbell

dpuck1998 said:


> I already mentioned this on facebook, but I did the exact same thing in college! So I'm a smart guy, I took the marshmellow off with my hand, the a few seconds later without thinking I noticed the gooey yumminess still on the spoon. Just imagine the sound of a branding iron...that is how it sounds.
> 
> Jamie wouldn't take my advice, my cure was to eat a gallon of ice cream that night and sleep sitting up.


 
Don, it's nice to know I have company in my idiocy - it happened exactly like you said - yummy goodness (but a fork).  Maybe after weigh in today, I'll stop and get that ice cream.  But I'm going to Texas de Brazil tonight - I hope I don't cower every time they come over with a skewer of meat!



Dodie said:


> Isn't that against the rules somehow? You know, the way the president and vice president, or all of the members of a board of directors, never fly on the same plane? Isn't it risky to allow DIS royalty like Jaime and Todd to fly together?


 
I have an image of Todd in the tiara waving out the window the entire flight down...



dpuck1998 said:


> One word...PULL!


 
Like a rip-cord or like a contact in the organization?


----------



## dpuck1998

tiggerbell said:


> Like a rip-cord or like a contact in the organization?




Like in skeet shooting!


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> Like in skeet shooting!



I'm not sure I can squeeze skeet shooting into the scheduling spreadsheet.....WAIT.....*I DON'T HAVE MUCH ON THE SPREADSHEET,* since we don't know nothin'.

Suppose if I am a big enough pain in the patoot, we might get somethin'?


----------



## Madi100

tiggerbell said:


> Good morning - thought I'd stop in and say hello - I burned my lips last night on a fork I was using to toast marshmallows over the stove...
> 
> Just when you think you're an adult and fairly bright, you do the dumbest thing you've ever done in your life.
> 
> I have 2nd degree burns on both lips and was in a lot of pain last night.  I tried 3 different lip balms before finding one that didn't make the pain worse, so I'm actually doing okay today...
> 
> except for the swelling and the speech impediment.
> 
> I heard the sizzle when I did it... I knew immediately it was going to be bad!
> 
> Oh well, live, learn, and have a great story to tell!



Ouch.  That sounds really, really painful.


----------



## Dodie

Dodie said:


> Isn't that against the rules somehow? You know, the way the president and vice president, or all of the members of a board of directors, never fly on the same plane? Isn't it risky to allow DIS royalty like Jaime and Todd to fly together?





dpuck1998 said:


> One word...PULL!





jeanigor said:


> I suppose you are right, you would never have the Prime Minister of Canada and the reigning monarch of England aboard the same plane.
> 
> Didn't think of the security issues. Should have consulted Paul.
> 
> Must keep details below the radar, don't want any 'unfriendlies' knowing this highly sensitive info....





tiggerbell said:


> I have an image of Todd in the tiara waving out the window the entire flight down...



I'm glad that you guys understand my concern perfectly!


----------



## jcb

tiggerbell said:


> Good morning - thought I'd stop in and say hello - I burned my lips last night on a fork I was using to toast marshmallows over the stove...
> 
> Just when you think you're an adult and fairly bright, you do the dumbest thing you've ever done in your life.
> 
> I have 2nd degree burns on both lips and was in a lot of pain last night.  I tried 3 different lip balms before finding one that didn't make the pain worse, so I'm actually doing okay today...
> 
> except for the swelling and the speech impediment.
> 
> I heard the sizzle when I did it... I knew immediately it was going to be bad!
> 
> Oh well, live, learn, and have a great story to tell!



For me it was pepperoni pizza - i was celebrating having just survived a long visit with my dentist but the pain killer hadn't yet worn off completely but when it did . . . 

Who would have thought pepperoni could get that hot.


----------



## baby1disney

You guys are toooo freakin hiliarious!!!!

But...I'm havin a delima here..I think. I have some good news/bad news.

Bad News: Not going to St. Thomas now(it's in my siggie). I found out the bride is prego and doesn't want to be showing for her wedding in September...can't really blame her. So, they have postponed it until sometime next year!!

Good News: That leaves me a trip to do solo still....I wonder what trip I should take?!?!? Anyone have any suggestions??

Also...is there anyone going solo that might want to share a room? And, why is everyone going thru SWA?? Is there something I don't know??

If..and that's a big IF..I do go, I'm scared to death of flying!!! I have never flown before and don't what to expect!!

I know I can count on you guys for all of this information. Thannks for helping a "newbie" out!!!


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> You guys are toooo freakin hiliarious!!!!
> 
> But...I'm havin a delima here..I think. I have some good news/bad news.
> 
> Bad News: Not going to St. Thomas now(it's in my siggie). I found out the bride is prego and doesn't want to be showing for her wedding in September...can't really blame her. So, they have postponed it until sometime next year!!
> 
> Good News: That leaves me a trip to do solo still....I wonder what trip I should take?!?!? Anyone have any suggestions??
> 
> Also...is there anyone going solo that might want to share a room? And, why is everyone going thru SWA?? Is there something I don't know??
> 
> If..and that's a big IF..I do go, I'm scared to death of flying!!! I have never flown before and don't what to expect!!
> 
> I know I can count on you guys for all of this information. Thannks for helping a "newbie" out!!!



I think a DAP trip would be splendid for you. Southwest released their rates yesterday and for some of they were good. (Especially when you consider the 2 free bags....) So we booked. And then, of course, we posted about it. Flying, to me is no big deal. I've been doing it since I was in kindergarten. Some other folks around here resort to medication to ease their tension.


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> I think a DAP trip would be splendid for you. Southwest released their rates yesterday and for some of they were good. (Especially when you consider the 2 free bags....) So we booked. And then, of course, we posted about it. Flying, to me is no big deal. I've been doing it since I was in kindergarten. Some other folks around here resort to medication to ease their tension.


 
It ever occur to you some people around here just like the medication and find times to use it that are socially acceptable?


----------



## baby1disney

tiggerbell said:


> It ever occur to you some people around here just like the medication and find times to use it that are socially acceptable?



 TOO Funny!!!! But...yet so true.....


----------



## georgemoe

So what else do we really need to know about DAP?

Fri  12/11 - 5:30 - DATW
Sat 12/12 - Eve  - DIS Bash
Sun 12/13 - ???  - possible live show

There is plenty to go on there. But then again, I'm not as overcompulsive as some of you. Like Toddles.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> So what else do we really need to know about DAP?
> 
> Fri  12/11 - 5:30 - DATW
> Sat 12/12 - Eve  - DIS Bash
> Sun 12/13 - ???  - possible live show
> 
> There is plenty to go on there. But then again, I'm not as overcompulsive as some of you. Like Toddles.



Okay. Okay. I will just block out 6pm-2am on Saturday night and all of Sunday.


----------



## ADP

georgemoe said:


> So what else do we really need to know about DAP?
> 
> Fri  12/11 - 5:30 - DATW
> Sat 12/12 - Eve  - DIS Bash
> Sun 12/13 - ???  - possible live show
> 
> There is plenty to go on there. But then again, I'm not as overcompulsive as some of you. Like Toddles.





jeanigor said:


> Okay. Okay. I will just block out 6pm-2am on Saturday night and all of Sunday.


I thought there was also something going on with the Disney Institute on 12/11.

Here's what I'm looking at for DAP.

Staying at Sheraton Vistana Resort
Arrive on 12/8
12/9 - DVC annual meeting
12/10 - Keys to the Kingdom tour
12/11 - Disney Institue & DATW
12/12 - DAP Main Event 
12/13 - Live podcast taping
12/14 - Departure


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> Okay. Okay. I will just block out 6pm-2am on Saturday night and all of Sunday.



Friday before DATW we could do orange Mission Space.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Friday before DATW we could do orange Mission Space.



I have still never done either color of Mission: Space. Nor Expedition Everest...that will hopefully be rectified in December....


----------



## Dodie

My tentative agenda for DAP looks like this (and yes, I have already begun the spreadsheet):

*12/10* - Arrive MCO 3:00-ish (unless Airtran changes the flight times around like they love to do - if so, I will switch to the earlier direct flight); DME to SSR; meet BFF Kathy; open evening, I predict including dinner and drinks  with other DISers (yet to be determined)

*12/11* - HOLD entire day for possible DIS Disney Institute program(s); DATW at 5:30 p.m. - meet in Canada

*12/12* - Activities yet to be determined; hold evening for DIS party (whatever that entails)

*12/13* - Activities yet to be determined; DME likely 3:30-ish for 6:30 p.m. flight home


----------



## Minnie Lor

dpuck1998 said:


> Like in skeet shooting!



Now _that_ I understand since I judge sporting clays and my DH shoots skeet.


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> I thought there was also something going on with the Disney Institute on 12/11.
> 
> Here's what I'm looking at for DAP.
> 
> Staying at Sheraton Vistana Resort
> Arrive on 12/8
> 12/9 - DVC annual meeting
> 12/10 - Keys to the Kingdom tour
> 12/11 - Disney Institue & DATW
> 12/12 - DAP Main Event
> 12/13 - Live podcast taping
> 12/14 - Departure



I would love to do teh Keys tour!  Not sure if I will be there in time.  When does the tour begin?



georgemoe said:


> Friday before DATW we could do orange Mission Space.



How about we make it interesting and do it AFTER!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Dodie said:


> My tentative agenda for DAP looks like this (and yes, I have already begun the spreadsheet):
> 
> *12/10* - Arrive MCO 3:00-ish (unless Airtran changes the flight times around like they love to do - if so, I will switch to the earlier direct flight); DME to SSR; meet BFF Kathy; open evening, I predict including dinner and drinks  with other DISers (yet to be determined)
> 
> *12/11* - HOLD entire day for possible DIS Disney Institute program(s); DATW at 5:30 p.m. - meet in Canada
> 
> *12/12* - Activities yet to be determined; hold evening for DIS party (whatever that entails)
> 
> *12/13* - Activities yet to be determined; DME likely 3:30-ish for 6:30 p.m. flight home



I've got a spread sheet that's filling up fast. Had to add an extra day to fit it all in.

12/7 arrival day and all that entails. Do some fun stuff w/o going into parks
12/8 Epcot: favorite rides and shows, story tellers, decorations, Illuminations
12/9 AK & AKL: favorite shows & rides, dinner at Boma, plus EMH?
12/10 MK : favorites, DTD in the evening but trying to figure out when to fit in Spectro so this may be adjusted
12/11 MK & maybe DIS thing PLUS MVMCP - long, long day (Oh yeah, I'm meeting a group for tea at GF at 2 also)
12/12 Epcot and GKTW (I think) plus more Epcot with friends PLUS DIS Event
12/13 AK, Live Dis Taping maybe?, and DHS with Osborne Lights
12/14 Resort Hop for decorations

I think I need to add another day.


----------



## BriarRosie

georgemoe said:


> Friday before DATW we could do orange Mission Space.



Or after DATW, ride Test Track.  The only way nobody will mind if you drink and drive.  



jeanigor said:


> I have still never done either color of Mission: Space. Nor Expedition Everest...that will hopefully be rectified in December....



Oh, I'd go on both with you!  If you don't like spinning rides, pick the green side of Mission: Space.  I've never done the green side before, since the orange (original) never bothered me.


----------



## BriarRosie

My plans will probably be:

12/10: Arrive. Eat. Meet some DISers.
12/11: Eat. Meet more DISers, possibly do Institute stuff. Eat again. DATW.
12/12: Eat. Meet more DISers. Eat again. Party. Eat. Drink. 
12/13: Eat. Meet DISers at Podcast. Eat. 
12/14: Eat. Randomly hang around with DISers until I have to go home.


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> I would love to do teh Keys tour!  Not sure if I will be there in time.  When does the tour begin?
> 
> 
> 
> How about we make it interesting and do it AFTER!!


Not exactly sure, but I know it is early; like 9:00AM.  Chris and I are planning on going.  It would be awesome if you could join us.


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> Not exactly sure, but I know it is early; like 9:00AM.  Chris and I are planning on going.  It would be awesome if you could join us.



Dang, I doubt it.  I won't be in until afternoon at the earliest.  Can we do it Friday morning?  Don't change plans just for me though  Really I do want you you to change plans for me


----------



## georgemoe

georgemoe said:


> Friday before DATW we could do orange Mission Space.





jeanigor said:


> I have still never done either color of Mission: Space. Nor Expedition Everest...that will hopefully be rectified in December....



What day did you plan AK for Todd?



Dodie said:


> My tentative agenda for DAP looks like this (and yes, I have already begun the spreadsheet):
> 
> *12/13* - Activities yet to be determined; DME likely 3:30-ish for 6:30 p.m. flight home



We will probably be on the same DME bus back to MCO. Both  and 



dpuck1998 said:


> I would love to do teh Keys tour!  Not sure if I will be there in time.  When does the tour begin?
> 
> How about we make it interesting and do it AFTER!!



KTTK are 8:30, 9:00, and 9:30am.

As far as "after" lets see who is still standing first.


----------



## jeanigor

Mine schedule so far looks a lot like Lori's

12/10-Arrive. Have fun with DISers.
12/11-Have fun with DISers. DATW
12/12-Have fun with DISers. DIS Event.
12/13-Have fun with DISers. PodCast Taping
12/14-Have fun with DISers. Depart.


----------



## georgemoe

BriarRosie said:


> Or after DATW, ride Test Track.  The only way nobody will mind if you drink and drive.
> 
> Oh, I'd go on both with you!  *If you don't like spinning rides*, pick the green side of Mission: Space.  I've never done the green side before, since the orange (original) never bothered me.



We tried to do TT after last DATW but the line was too long. 

I don't get the spinning thing. I've done orange over three times and have never sensed spinning. Maybe a slight roll but that is it.





ADP said:


> Not exactly sure, but I know it is early; like 9:00AM.  Chris and I are planning on going.  It would be awesome if you could join us.





dpuck1998 said:


> Dang, I doubt it.  I won't be in until afternoon at the earliest.  Can we do it Friday morning?  Don't change plans just for me though  Really I do want you you to change plans for me



Deb and I did KTTK after PCC 1.0.   *AWESOME!*


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> Dang, I doubt it.  I won't be in until afternoon at the earliest.  Can we do it Friday morning?  Don't change plans just for me though  Really I do want you you to change plans for me


We can do that; however, I'm not sure when the Disney Institute event will be held.  It maybe risky trying to schedule a KTTK tour that morning.  Let's see what the details of the DI event will be before deciding.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

jeanigor said:


> I have still never done either color of Mission: Space. Nor Expedition Everest...that will hopefully be rectified in December....


Can you either:
a. Do Mission: Space BEFORE our DATW or
b. warn me when you will be doing Mission: Space after the DATW so I don't get your  on me?

Looking at everyone's schedules here and I don't see the trip to GKTW.  Did that get postponed to another time?


----------



## Minnie Lor

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Can you either:
> a. Do Mission: Space BEFORE our DATW or
> b. warn me when you will be doing Mission: Space after the DATW so I don't get your  on me?
> 
> Looking at everyone's schedules here and I don't see the trip to GKTW.  Did that get postponed to another time?



I've got it tentatively in mine. Still waiting for more info so I can iron out the rest of my plans.


----------



## Annette_VA

georgemoe said:


> Friday before DATW we could do orange Mission Space.



Definitely before, because I sure as heck am not doing it after! 

I did KTTK last December, while everyone else was at the Mega Mouse Meet.  I really enjoyed the tour.  I *loved* going into the warehouse to see the parade floats


----------



## kimisabella

ADP said:


> We can do that; however, I'm not sure when the Disney Institute event will be held.  It maybe risky trying to schedule a KTTK tour that morning.  Let's see what the details of the DI event will be before deciding.



Aaron, we took the KTTK tour the day before the cruise - you guys are going to love it!  We were on the 8:30 a.m. tour and we got out at  1:30... I'm thinking you won't be able to do that and whatever the team may do with the DI.


----------



## colaboy29

I can't wait to attend the events. Not sure how much of it I'll be able to see due to work but since I live in town I'm hoping to get to meet many of you guys.


----------



## jeanigor

colaboy29 said:


> I can't wait to attend the events. Not sure how much of it I'll be able to see due to work but since I live in town I'm hoping to get to meet many of you guys.



Call in sick. Call in sick. Call in sick. Call in sick.


I wonder how many local DISers are going to be attending.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> I wonder how many local DISers are going to be attending.



Hopefully John, Kevin, Teresa, Pete, Walter, Kathy, Julie, Corey,... um, who am I missing?


----------



## robind

jeanigor said:


> I have still never done either color of Mission: Space. Nor Expedition Everest...that will hopefully be rectified in December....



I went on Mission Space once - before there was a choice.  Someone freaked out on the ride and they stopped it - made us get off.   We waited a little while and then they told us we could get back on - NOT ME - I left and never want to go near it again.


----------



## mainegal

"Oh, I'd go on both with you! If you don't like spinning rides, pick the green side of Mission: Space. I've never done the green side before, since the orange (original) never bothered me."

"I don't get the spinning thing. I've done orange over three times and have never sensed spinning. Maybe a slight roll but that is it."

You do feel like you are spinning like you do on the teacups.  

The spinning centrifigal force simulates the feeling of being in a spacecraft and taking off into space. (A "simulator"ride!)  The skin on my face pulls back and I feel in my somach.

I love Mission Space!  We rode into space three times last trip.


----------



## dpuck1998

robind said:


> I went on Mission Space once - before there was a choice.  Someone freaked out on the ride and they stopped it - made us get off.   We waited a little while and then they told us we could get back on - NOT ME - I left and never want to go near it again.



When it first opened it was MUCH more intense.  Even the orange side is not as bad as when they first opened.


----------



## georgemoe

mainegal said:


> "Oh, I'd go on both with you! If you don't like spinning rides, pick the green side of Mission: Space. I've never done the green side before, since the orange (original) never bothered me."
> 
> "I don't get the spinning thing. I've done orange over three times and have never sensed spinning. Maybe a slight roll but that is it."
> 
> You do feel like you are *spinning like you do on the teacups*.
> 
> The spinning centrifigal force simulates the feeling of being in a spacecraft and taking off into space. (A "simulator"ride!)  The skin on my face pulls back and I feel in my somach.
> 
> I love Mission Space!  We rode into space three times last trip.



I guess we'll have to disagree then on spinning. I feel no sense of spinning like in the teacups. Now I will absolutely agree with you on the skin part. Like an instant face liftOFF!


----------



## baby1disney

Isn't that a scene from Total Recall?!?!? LMAO!! I don't think it's quite like that!!! LMFAO!!!

I have a qestion for any and everyone: Where are you staying for DAP?? I might need a roomie...but not sure yet. I'm really gonna think about it in the next few weeks if I can really go or not.

Also...What the heck is DATW??? I've been rackin my brain trying to figure out what it is!!! Sorry to ask...coffee hasn't kicked in yet!!!


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> Isn't that a scene from Total Recall?!?!? LMAO!! I don't think it's quite like that!!! LMFAO!!!
> 
> I have a qestion for any and everyone: Where are you staying for DAP?? I might need a roomie...but not sure yet. I'm really gonna think about it in the next few weeks if I can really go or not.
> 
> Also...What the heck is DATW??? I've been rackin my brain trying to figure out what it is!!! Sorry to ask...coffee hasn't kicked in yet!!!



Jaime and I are rooming at Pop Century. We are just planning on using the room to sleep and shower (and store my wardrobe).

DATW= Drink Around The World. Basically a trip around World Showcase, tasting beverages from the different countries. They may or may not be alcoholic (your discretion). Some folks skip the countries they don't like. But still stay as part of the group. Because its fun!


----------



## shellyminnie

baby1disney said:


> Isn't that a scene from Total Recall?!?!? LMAO!! I don't think it's quite like that!!! LMFAO!!!
> 
> I have a qestion for any and everyone: Where are you staying for DAP?? I might need a roomie...but not sure yet. I'm really gonna think about it in the next few weeks if I can really go or not.
> 
> Also...What the heck is DATW??? I've been rackin my brain trying to figure out what it is!!! Sorry to ask...coffee hasn't kicked in yet!!!



DATW is Drink Around the World. We start in Canada and go around to hit every country. IT IS A BLAST!!!!


----------



## jcb

dpuck1998 said:


> When it first opened it was MUCH more intense.  Even the orange side is not as bad as when they first opened.



Really?  I did MS not long after it opened (I think) and don't remember orange being all that different now.  What did they do?


----------



## dpuck1998

jcb said:


> Really?  I did MS not long after it opened (I think) and don't remember orange being all that different now.  What did they do?



They scaled down the intensity after some "issues".  I was on it the week it opened.  I think it was a few months later they brought down the intensity.


----------



## baby1disney

DUH!!!! Earth to TERRIE!!!! LMFAO!!! I crack myself up!!!

You know how you ask someone something and as soon as you ask (or post it), you know the answer?!?! I kept thinking to myself that it was Drinking Around The World...but for some reason it just didn't sound right.

Oh man.....I need a vacay...NOW!!!


----------



## exwdwcm

baby1disney said:


> Bad News: Not going to St. Thomas now(it's in my siggie). I found out the bride is prego and doesn't want to be showing for her wedding in September...can't really blame her. So, they have postponed it until sometime next year!!
> 
> Good News: That leaves me a trip to do solo still....I wonder what trip I should take?!?!? Anyone have any suggestions??
> 
> Also...is there anyone going solo that might want to share a room? And, why is everyone going thru SWA?? Is there something I don't know??
> 
> If..and that's a big IF..I do go, I'm scared to death of flying!!! I have never flown before and don't what to expect!!
> 
> I know I can count on you guys for all of this information. Thannks for helping a "newbie" out!!!


sorry to hear about no St. Thomas, but yeah for DAP!!



kimisabella said:


> Aaron, we took the KTTK tour the day before the cruise - you guys are going to love it! We were on the 8:30 a.m. tour and we got out at 1:30... I'm thinking you won't be able to do that and whatever the team may do with the DI.


yeah- and keep in mind you will be totally worn out after all that walking, although in Dec, the weather should be nicer to you than it was to us in May (miserably hot).    We really enjoyed our tour a lot!



georgemoe said:


> I guess we'll have to disagree then on spinning. I feel no sense of spinning like in the teacups. Now I will absolutely agree with you on the skin part. Like an instant face liftOFF!


ok, could do without the total recall pic (love the movie though)...it's funny you say that about spinning- the first time i rode it, i had no idea how the ride worked and didn't pay attention, i didn't realize it was even spinning.......duh.    I didn't feel the spinning sensation at all.   

Since we have our big family vacay during DAP (12/10-12/20), i know we will plan to go to the big Sat event (we were already booked with Dreams), but that might be it.  wish i could do DATW, but not sure bringing my toddler with me would be very effective or efficient, unless maybe he holds the light saber?    I guess you will just have to drink one for me.   or two, or three........


----------



## Madi100

Add me to the list of DAP.  James has agreed to go.  I feel less guilty if we both go.  We will go from Friday to Monday.  Not very long, but I'll take it.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> Add me to the list of DAP.  James has agreed to go.  I feel less guilty if we both go.  We will go from Friday to Monday.  Not very long, but I'll take it.



What about DD's? Are they coming or staying with the grandparents?


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> What about DD's? Are they coming or staying with the grandparents?




I am very happy to say that I will be able to drink ALL the way around the world this trip.  Madi and Emilie will be having a visit from Grandma.


----------



## Dodie

Madi100 said:


> Add me to the list of DAP.  James has agreed to go.  I feel less guilty if we both go.  We will go from Friday to Monday.  Not very long, but I'll take it.


----------



## ADP

Madi100 said:


> Add me to the list of DAP.  James has agreed to go.  I feel less guilty if we both go.  We will go from Friday to Monday.  Not very long, but I'll take it.


Woohoo!


----------



## georgemoe

Madi100 said:


> Add me to the list of DAP.  James has agreed to go.  I feel less guilty if we both go.  We will go from Friday to Monday.  Not very long, but I'll take it.



Way to go Nicole!


----------



## kimisabella

Madi100 said:


> I am very happy to say that I will be able to drink ALL the way around the world this trip.  Madi and Emilie will be having a visit from Grandma.



OH NO - I think we'll be the only one w/kids coming....


----------



## jeanigor

kimisabella said:


> OH NO - I think we'll be the only one w/kids coming....



I thought Tamra was bringing Don?


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> I thought Tamra was bringing Don?



No the kid is coming alone.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> No the kid is coming alone.



Well I am sure my soon to be favorite Step-Daughter is going to be there. (Hi Cougar Kat!)


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> Well I am sure my soon to be favorite Step-Daughter is going to be there. (Hi Cougar Kat!)


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Well I am sure my soon to be favorite Step-Daughter is going to be there. (Hi Cougar Kat!)


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> I thought Tamra was bringing Don?



You are BAD!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> I thought Tamra was bringing Don?





georgemoe said:


> No the kid is coming alone.



I will be the responsibility of Todd and Aaron.  I'm not allowed to wander the parks alone. Judges orders!


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> I will be the responsibility of Todd and Aaron.  I'm not allowed to wander the parks alone. Judges orders!



What did we do wrong to deserve that sentence?!?


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> What did we do wrong to deserve that sentence?!?



 That's what I was thinking!!


----------



## kimisabella

dpuck1998 said:


> I will be the responsibility of Todd and Aaron.  I'm not allowed to wander the parks alone. Judges orders!



Will they be putting one of those child monkey leashes on you?


----------



## shellyminnie

kimisabella said:


> Will they be putting one of those child monkey leashes on you?



They could always put him in a locker if he misbehaves!!


----------



## jeanigor

kimisabella said:


> Will they be putting one of those child monkey leashes on you?



  now there's an idea!!!


----------



## mommyceratops

DH just called me and he got a freelance job that will allow us to put a deposit down for DAP!! I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now if only I can find a job and we can afford a longer stay but for now we can do the weekend!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

mommyceratops said:


> DH just called me and he got a freelance job that will allow us to put a deposit down for DAP!! I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now if only I can find a job and we can afford a longer stay but for now we can do the weekend!!!!



Awesome news!!! If the weekend is all you can do, so be it. Its better than nothing!


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> now there's an idea!!!



If you hold the leash I'll wear it.  Only if I can put on a helmet too.


----------



## shellyminnie

mommyceratops said:


> DH just called me and he got a freelance job that will allow us to put a deposit down for DAP!! I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now if only I can find a job and we can afford a longer stay but for now we can do the weekend!!!!








dpuck1998 said:


> If you hold the leash I'll wear it.  Only if I can put on a helmet too.



Talk about a photo op!!


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> I will be the responsibility of Todd and Aaron.  I'm not allowed to wander the parks alone. Judges orders!





jeanigor said:


> What did we do wrong to deserve that sentence?!?





shellyminnie said:


> That's what I was thinking!!


If Todd and I are responsible for you your picture will end up on a milk carton somewhere.


----------



## georgemoe

kimisabella said:


> Will they be putting one of those child monkey leashes on you?



No wonder Paul married you. 



mommyceratops said:


> DH just called me and he got a freelance job that will allow us to put a deposit down for DAP!! I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now if only I can find a job and we can afford a longer stay but for now we can do the weekend!!!!



Awesome news Kim!


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> I will be the responsibility of Todd and Aaron.  I'm not allowed to wander the parks alone. Judges orders!




So are you allowed to carry Jaime's camera?


----------



## tiggerbell

Madi100 said:


> So are you allowed to carry Jaime's camera?


 
Not in EPCOT he's not!


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> So are you allowed to carry Jaime's camera?





tiggerbell said:


> Not in EPCOT he's not!



LOL, I owe Jamie for keeping me out of Disney jail.  But give a guy a camera on a stick and guess where its going first!  DUH!


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> LOL, I owe Jamie for keeping me out of Disney jail.  But give a guy a camera on a stick and guess where its going first!  DUH!




Must wear underwear.  Not that that is ever something I have to remind myself to do, but just in case he does get the camera, it's a reminder for everyone else.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> Must wear underwear.  Not that that is ever something I have to remind myself to do, but just in case he does get the camera, it's a reminder for everyone else.



Well this will be a childless trip for you two...and after a session of DATW....just sayin'....special souvenir.....


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> Well this will be a childless trip for you two...and after a session of DATW....just sayin'....special souvenir.....



Look closely at the picture.  MUST wear underwear.  You'll all thank me.


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> Must wear underwear.  Not that that is ever something I have to remind myself to do, but just in case he does get the camera, it's a reminder for everyone else.


----------



## MenashaCorp

...soon to be renamed UPCOT....


----------



## winotracy

MenashaCorp said:


> ...soon to be renamed UPCOT....


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> .  But give a guy a camera on a stick and guess where its going first!  DUH!



 Especially if it's you!!


----------



## aspen37

dpuck1998 said:


> If you hold the leash I'll wear it.  Only if I can put on a helmet too.





Madi100 said:


> Must wear underwear.  Not that that is ever something I have to remind myself to do, but just in case he does get the camera, it's a reminder for everyone else.





jeanigor said:


> Well this will be a childless trip for you two...and after a session of DATW....just sayin'....special souvenir.....





Madi100 said:


> Look closely at the picture.  MUST wear underwear.  You'll all thank me.





MenashaCorp said:


> ...soon to be renamed UPCOT....



I pop in to say hi and this is the first thing I see...   
Don is letting Todd be his S&M master!   
Nicole may or may not need panty's depending on how many drinks she has a DATW.  
Don might have Jamie's camera and taking pictures on people with no underwear on!   
And Jason has renamed Epcot to UPCOT in light of the previous posts.


----------



## georgemoe

aspen37 said:


> I pop in to say hi and this is the first thing I see...
> Don is letting Todd be his S&M master!
> Nicole may or may not need panty's depending on how many drinks she has a DATW.
> Don might have Jamie's camera and taking pictures on people with no underwear on!
> And Jason has renamed Epcot to UPCOT in light of the previous posts.



I think you nailed it Anna.


----------



## Dodie

You guys need to get your names on the DATW thread! Unless you're "chicken."


----------



## jeanigor

I am a chicken. A *FUNKY* chicken.


----------



## Madi100

aspen37 said:


> I pop in to say hi and this is the first thing I see...
> Don is letting Todd be his S&M master!
> Nicole may or may not need panty's depending on how many drinks she has a DATW.
> Don might have Jamie's camera and taking pictures on people with no underwear on!
> And Jason has renamed Epcot to UPCOT in light of the previous posts.



I wish I knew the answer to this BEFORE I packed for vacation.


----------



## Madi100

Dodie said:


> You guys need to get your names on the DATW thread! Unless you're "chicken."



Where is the list???

Dodie, what dates are you going to DAP?


----------



## georgemoe

Walt likes chickens!


----------



## Dodie

Madi100 said:


> Where is the list???
> 
> Dodie, what dates are you going to DAP?



I just bumped Paul's DATW thread back up from page 2.

I'm coming down Thursday afternoon and going home Sunday evening. I'm rooming with Kathy (kab407/Cougar Kat) at SSR.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> I just bumped Paul's DATW thread back up from page 2.
> 
> I'm coming down Thursday afternoon and going home Sunday evening. I'm rooming with Kathy (kab407/Cougar Kat) at SSR.



Since you and my soon to be favorite step daughter are doing a solo trip, I think i ought to find you a chaperon to defend your honor.


----------



## Madi100

Dodie said:


> I just bumped Paul's DATW thread back up from page 2.
> 
> I'm coming down Thursday afternoon and going home Sunday evening. I'm rooming with Kathy (kab407/Cougar Kat) at SSR.




We are also staying at SSR.  We are coming down Friday and staying until Monday.  I was thinking of coming a couple days early by myself.  However, if no one will be around, I might just wait and come on Friday.


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> Since you and my soon to be favorite step daughter are doing a solo trip, I think i ought to find you a chaperon to defend your honor.



Darn it. Both you and Nicole grabbed my quote before I fixed my misspelling of cougar.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Darn it. Both you and Nicole grabbed my quote before I fixed my misspelling of cougar.



What spelling error?????????I can edit your quote. Sometimes the fingers don't keep up with the brain.


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> What spelling error?????????I can edit your quote. Sometimes the fingers don't keep up with the brain.



Thank you for saving me from my shameful error Mr. White Text.  It's actually okay.  C-O-U-G-A-R, not C-O-U-G-E-R.


----------



## Madi100

Dodie said:


> Darn it. Both you and Nicole grabbed my quote before I fixed my misspelling of cougar.



what misspelled word????


----------



## mommyceratops

jeanigor said:


> Awesome news!!! If the weekend is all you can do, so be it. Its better than nothing!



I went ahead and called DVC to get on a wait list just in case...they had AKV so I booked that now we are giong for a week! Not sure we will go to the parks but I am not worried about that. 

I have 4 park passes from working at TDS last year so we are covered for DAP!!   

Next step is to book Fri and Sat night with Dreams  I can't wait to give John and Pete some business!!


----------



## OKW Lover

mommyceratops said:


> Next step is to book Fri and Sat night with Dreams  I can't wait to give John and Pete some business!!



John & Pete are good at giving us the business so its only fair that we give some back.  

Nice to "C" you Mommy C!!


----------



## kab407

aspen37 said:


> I pop in to say hi and this is the first thing I see...
> Don is letting Todd be his S&M master!
> Nicole may or may not need panty's depending on how many drinks she has a DATW.
> Don might have Jamie's camera and taking pictures on people with no underwear on!
> And Jason has renamed Epcot to UPCOT in light of the previous posts.



And with this, I am up to date.


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> Since you and my soon to be favorite step daughter are doing a solo trip, I think i ought to find you a chaperon to defend your honor.



Can't breath!!!!!


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> Thank you for saving me from my shameful error Mr. White Text.  It's actually okay.  C-O-U-G-A-R, not C-O-U-G-E-R.


----------



## kab407

mommyceratops said:


> i went ahead and called dvc to get on a wait list just in case...they had akv so i booked that now we are giong for a week! Not sure we will go to the parks but i am not worried about that.
> 
> I have 4 park passes from working at tds last year so we are covered for dap!!
> 
> Next step is to book fri and sat night with dreams  I can't wait to give john and pete some business!!



Woo Hooo  Kim!!!!!!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

dpuck1998 said:


> I will be the responsibility of Todd and Aaron. I'm not allowed to wander the parks alone. Judges orders!


 


kimisabella said:


> Will they be putting one of those child monkey leashes on you?


 


dpuck1998 said:


> If you hold the leash I'll wear it. Only if I can put on a helmet too.





shellyminnie said:


> Talk about a photo op!!


I will keep all of this in mind....


----------



## jeanigor

Good Morning....Just wanted to share....


24 Weeks Until DIS-A-Palooza!!!!!

Anybody else ready to go?


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Good Morning....Just wanted to share....
> 
> 
> 24 Weeks Until DIS-A-Palooza!!!!!
> 
> Anybody else ready to go?


 

Let me get my stick...


----------



## Launchpad11B

jeanigor said:


> Good Morning....Just wanted to share....
> 
> 
> 24 Weeks Until DIS-A-Palooza!!!!!
> 
> Anybody else ready to go?



It will be here before you know it!! Can't wait! 





tiggerbell said:


> Let me get my stick...



Are you trying to get Don arrested?


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Good Morning....Just wanted to share....
> 
> 
> 24 Weeks Until DIS-A-Palooza!!!!!
> 
> Anybody else ready to go?



I am, I am!!!!

We are staying at SSR Sunday-Thursday then moving to CB Pirate room for the weekend of DAP.  I am really excited about going back in December.  We didn't go last year and I missed it.  We are going to go to Universal this time and saving Disney for the weekend of DAP.  Maybe we will go to MVMCP on Thursday night.  I didn't book our flights yet, so I have to book them today.


----------



## Annette_VA

jeanigor said:


> Good Morning....Just wanted to share....
> 
> 
> 24 Weeks Until DIS-A-Palooza!!!!!
> 
> Anybody else ready to go?



I'm ready!!!


----------



## katscradle

tiggerbell said:


> I'm sorry.  I forgot I was rooming with *Cher.*





Madi100 said:


> Add me to the list of DAP.  James has agreed to go.  I feel less guilty if we both go.  We will go from Friday to Monday.  Not very long, but I'll take it.





mommyceratops said:


> DH just called me and he got a freelance job that will allow us to put a deposit down for DAP!! I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now if only I can find a job and we can afford a longer stay but for now we can do the weekend!!!!




Jamie! 

Nicole! 

Kim! Tell DH congrats on the job and I am so glad you are coming to DAP! 

I am now caught up. We are off to the cottage for the weekend and will be back Monday night. I have to keep telling myself not to wish this summer away to quickly, even though I am wishing DAP would come sooner.


----------



## ADP

jeanigor said:


> Good Morning....Just wanted to share....
> 
> 
> 24 Weeks Until DIS-A-Palooza!!!!!
> 
> Anybody else ready to go?


I'm ready!  
I'm heading upstairs now to start packing!


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Jamie!
> 
> Nicole!
> 
> Kim! Tell DH congrats on the job and I am so glad you are coming to DAP!
> 
> I am now caught up. We are off to the cottage for the weekend and will be back Monday night. I have to keep telling myself not to wish this summer away to quickly, even though I am wishing DAP would come sooner.



Have a safe and wonderful trip!


----------



## georgemoe

Any of you DVC peeps using pts for DAP wondering the same thing as me?

Might we not get into the Saturday 12/12 party because we didn't book 2 nights with DU? This is going to be so popular, maybe we need to consider booking DU instead of using DVC pts to get the guaranteed spot. My thought is when signups start, we could get added to a waiting list and have to sweat out availability. I hope there is room for us DU customers who aren't booking with them for this trip. 

Anyone else worried about this?


----------



## ADP

georgemoe said:


> Any of you DVC peeps using pts for DAP wondering the same thing as me?
> 
> Might we not get into the Saturday 12/12 party because we didn't book 2 nights with DU? This is going to be so popular, maybe we need to consider booking DU instead of using DVC pts to get the guaranteed spot. My thought is when signups start, we could get added to a waiting list and have to sweat out availability. I hope there is room for us DU customers who aren't booking with them for this trip.
> 
> Anyone else worried about this?


Hey George,
I'm actually staying off property in a timeshare we own; Sheraton Vistana.  However, I thought John mentioned if we sign-up and pay for the Disney Institute seminar we would be given priority and put on the list for the DAP party.  I might be wrong, but I thought that he mentioned that somewhere.

Found it.


WebmasterJohn said:


> *Friday 12/11/2009  Tentative*We are in talks with the Disney Institute folks to put together some kind of event this day.  Most likely this will be some kind of lecture series with multiple speakers.  This is all very preliminary but we have thrown out our pie in the sky ideas to see what they come back with. I believe I actually heard their heads explode during the conference call when I told them what I wanted to do.
> -	There will be a charge for this event, however attendees of this event will get priority space on the list for 12/12 party as well as have the fee waived.
> -	Depending on what we do and the interest from you all this could be a half or full day event and could include meals.
> -	I am sorry to be so cryptic, but none of the details have been worked out yet.


----------



## jeanigor

I guess for once, I have a benefit for not being a DVC Member or other timeshare holder.
But I think I will still try to join the 'cool kids' and buy in one day.


----------



## Annette_VA

ADP said:


> Hey George,
> I'm actually staying off property in a timeshare we own; Sheraton Vistana.  However, I thought John mentioned if we sign-up and pay for the Disney Institute seminar we would be given priority and put on the list for the DAP party.  I might be wrong, but I thought that he mentioned that somewhere.



He did:



> Friday 12/11/2009  Tentative
> 
> - We are in talks with the Disney Institute folks to put together some kind of event this day. Most likely this will be some kind of lecture series with multiple speakers. This is all very preliminary but we have thrown out our pie in the sky ideas to see what they come back with. I believe I actually heard their heads explode during the conference call when I told them what I wanted to do.
> - There will be a charge for this event, however a*ttendees of this event will get priority space on the list for 12/12 party as well as have the fee waived.*
> - Depending on what we do and the interest from you all this could be a half or full day event and could include meals.
> - I am sorry to be so cryptic, but none of the details have been worked out yet.


----------



## ADP

Annette_VA said:


> He did:


Thanks Annette!


----------



## georgemoe

ADP said:


> Hey George,
> I'm actually staying off property in a timeshare we own; Sheraton Vistana.  However, I thought John mentioned if we sign-up and pay for the Disney Institute seminar we would be given priority and put on the list for the DAP party.  I might be wrong, but I thought that he mentioned that somewhere.
> 
> Found it.





jeanigor said:


> I guess for once, I have a benefit for not being a DVC Member or other timeshare holder.
> But I think I will still try to join the 'cool kids' and buy in one day.



Maybe I need to add something then. What if I don't book rooms with DU or sign up for the DI seminar?


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Maybe I need to add something then. What if I don't book rooms with DU or sign up for the DI seminar?



Then I guess you are gonna look like the pic in your sig!!!


----------



## winotracy

georgemoe said:


> Maybe I need to add something then. What if I don't book rooms with DU or sign up for the DI seminar?



You would sign up for the event on Saturday when the sign ups open and if you make it on the list, you'll have to pay the sign up fee.


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> You would sign up for the event on Saturday when the sign ups open and if you make it on the list, you'll have to pay the sign up fee.



Does this mean the list is going up this Saturday? Or are you speaking of the Saturday of the event?


----------



## ADP

jeanigor said:


> Then I guess you are gonna look like the pic in your sig!!!


----------



## Dodie

I'm actually rooming with Kathy who's using her DVC points, but I'm DVC too. I have several trips booked with DU in the future (see ridiculous signature below), but don't think I'll worry too much about not being booked with DU for the DAP weekend.

The post about the weekend that John made seems to be saying that they want to make sure they make room for everyone who wants to go.  I'll register and pay for the DI sessions since that seems that it will give us priority for the big party.

I think it will be okay, George. We'll just need to make sure we register for the DI presentation(s).


----------



## OKW Lover

georgemoe said:


> Maybe I need to add something then. What if I don't book rooms with DU or sign up for the DI seminar?



Don't worry - you'll still be eligible for DATW.


----------



## tickledtink33

georgemoe said:


> Any of you DVC peeps using pts for DAP wondering the same thing as me?
> 
> Might we not get into the Saturday 12/12 party because we didn't book 2 nights with DU? This is going to be so popular, maybe we need to consider booking DU instead of using DVC pts to get the guaranteed spot. My thought is when signups start, we could get added to a waiting list and have to sweat out availability. I hope there is room for us DU customers who aren't booking with them for this trip.
> 
> Anyone else worried about this?



This is exactly why I am booked through DU and paying cash and not using DVC points.  I remember the uncertainty last year and I REFUSE to go through that agian this year.  Last year I could not afford to pay the cash because the only resorts that were not sold out were deluxes.  This trip needed to be cheap, cheap, cheap.  The TSM event registration was only like 6 weeks before Mousefest so it was really last minute for me.  I was able to get registered and bought my Southwest ticket within minutes after that.  I was one of the lucky ones who did not have to go through the whole waitlist thing.  DVC rooms were sold out and so I figured I would pay for a value resort.  Well the values and mods were both sold out.  I was now committed to attending so I called DVC back and waitlisted for the nights.  Thank goodness this is before they changed the waitlist rules. I waitlisted the Friday and Saturday nights separately to give myself a better shot at having a room for both nights even if it was at different resorts.  I got a room for Saturday at Boardwalk really quickly and was happy.  The waitlist for Friday came through about 2 wekks before TSM for Animal Kingdom Villas.  This was all way too stressful.  If you are definately planning on going and want to guarantee 100% that you will be able to attend the event and don't want to get ulcers over it then I would recommend paying cash and booking a room through DU for the nights of DAP.  I think this years party is going to be even more popular than last year.  Especially since it has been announced so much earlier than last year.  It gives people time to plan on attending.  

Okay, that answer is waaaaay longer than I meant it to be.


----------



## georgemoe

tickledtink33 said:


> This is exactly why I am booked through DU and paying cash and not using DVC points.  I remember the uncertainty last year and I REFUSE to go through that agian this year.  Last year I could not afford to pay the cash because the only resorts that were not sold out were deluxes.  This trip needed to be cheap, cheap, cheap.  The TSM event registration was only like 6 weeks before Mousefest so it was really last minute for me.  I was able to get registered and bought my Southwest ticket within minutes after that.  I was one of the lucky ones who did not have to go through the whole waitlist thing.  DVC rooms were sold out and so I figured I would pay for a value resort.  Well the values and mods were both sold out.  I was now committed to attending so I called DVC back and waitlisted for the nights.  Thank goodness this is before they changed the waitlist rules. I waitlisted the Friday and Saturday nights separately to give myself a better shot at having a room for both nights even if it was at different resorts.  I got a room for Saturday at Boardwalk really quickly and was happy.  The waitlist for Friday came through about 2 wekks before TSM for Animal Kingdom Villas.  This was all way too stressful.  If you are definately planning on going and want to guarantee 100% that you will be able to attend the event and don't want to get ulcers over it then I would recommend paying cash and booking a room through DU for the nights of DAP.  I think this years party is going to be even more popular than last year.  Especially since it has been announced so much earlier than last year.  It gives people time to plan on attending.
> 
> Okay, that answer is waaaaay longer than I meant it to be.



Thanks for sharing that Kim. Some might be led to believe even if you pay the fee for the party, you are guaranteed a spot. I'm not thinking this. If so, why would you need the comments about priority at all? Maybe charging a slightly higher fee for those that don't book DU rooms or the DI seminar is an option.

We also have an October trip which is why we prefer to use our DVC pts vs cash for rooms. There is only so much Disney budget left for 2009.


----------



## spaddy

tickledtink33 said:


> This is exactly why I am booked through DU and paying cash and not using DVC points.  I remember the uncertainty last year and I REFUSE to go through that agian this year.  Last year I could not afford to pay the cash because the only resorts that were not sold out were deluxes.  This trip needed to be cheap, cheap, cheap.  The TSM event registration was only like 6 weeks before Mousefest so it was really last minute for me.  I was able to get registered and bought my Southwest ticket within minutes after that.  I was one of the lucky ones who did not have to go through the whole waitlist thing.  DVC rooms were sold out and so I figured I would pay for a value resort.  Well the values and mods were both sold out.  I was now committed to attending so I called DVC back and waitlisted for the nights.  Thank goodness this is before they changed the waitlist rules. I waitlisted the Friday and Saturday nights separately to give myself a better shot at having a room for both nights even if it was at different resorts.  I got a room for Saturday at Boardwalk really quickly and was happy.  The waitlist for Friday came through about 2 wekks before TSM for Animal Kingdom Villas.  This was all way too stressful.  If you are definately planning on going and want to guarantee 100% that you will be able to attend the event and don't want to get ulcers over it then I would recommend paying cash and booking a room through DU for the nights of DAP.  I think this years party is going to be even more popular than last year.  Especially since it has been announced so much earlier than last year.  It gives people time to plan on attending.
> 
> Okay, that answer is waaaaay longer than I meant it to be.



Me too.  I don't think I can handle the waitlist or even the stress of the form.  I have been wanting to try the Pirate Room at Caribbean Beach so I decided this was my chance.  Our last 3 DVC stays have been weekends so I figure we are due to bank some points instead of borrow.


----------



## georgemoe

Ending the workday/week on a high note!

 *My VWL waitlist for D-A-P came in! *


----------



## tickledtink33

georgemoe said:


> Ending the workday/week on a high note!
> 
> *My VWL waitlist for D-A-P came in! *



I love it when DVC waitlists come through.  Congrats!

Me and Anna (aspen37) are currently booked at the Wilderness Lodge for DAP.


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Ending the workday/week on a high note!
> 
> *My VWL waitlist for D-A-P came in! *





tickledtink33 said:


> I love it when DVC waitlists come through.  Congrats!
> 
> Me and Anna (aspen37) are currently booked at the Wilderness Lodge for DAP.




Alicia and I are staying at AKL & BWV. We booked two of the nights through dreams to avoid any stress.


----------



## Dodie

georgemoe said:


> Ending the workday/week on a high note!
> 
> *My VWL waitlist for D-A-P came in! *



VWL is BEAUTIFUL at Christmas! That's perfect, George!!!!


----------



## SamIAm21

*If* there were to be a D-A-P in 2010 will in coincide with PCC 2.0?  It would be great if it could be held around the time of the cruise!!  Just wondering.   I like making John crazy!


----------



## jeanigor

SamIAm21 said:


> *If* there were to be a D-A-P in 2010 will in coincide with PCC 2.0?  It would be great if it could be held around the time of the cruise!!  Just wondering.   I like making John crazy!



Wow. And I thought I liked to pre-plan!!!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

SamIAm21 said:


> I like making John crazy!



Well, you're certainly goooood at it....


----------



## pal-mickey

How do I go about getting a quote from DU for D-A-P? I checked their home page but didn't see anything about D-A-P specifically?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Just use the regular form and put in the dates of DAP (12/11 - 12/13).  In the special requests section add that you are interested in booking to get a spot for the December event.

John


----------



## exwdwcm

woo hoo- got a pin code for free dining during DAP and our GG trip!  We were able to apply it to 3 of rooms at WL for 10 days of free dining (thanks Beth!!)- saved us $3,000.  what a great surprise!


----------



## jeanigor

exwdwcm said:


> woo hoo- got a pin code for free dining during DAP and our GG trip!  We were able to apply it to 3 of rooms at WL for 10 days of free dining (thanks Beth!!)- saved us $3,000.  what a great surprise!



WOWSERS!!! $3K Congratulations!!!


----------



## baby1disney

When's the latest I can say that I'm going?!?! I R-E-A-L-L-Y wanna go..but not sure if I can pull it off!! I don't know anything about flights, ME and MCO, NADA!!! I don't even know how much I need to spend!!!

I'm watchin everyone else get sooo excited and I wanna be excited too!!!  

I'm hoping that I will know soon....thanks for letting me vent!!

P.S. If anyone is looking or thinking about having a roomate, please pm me!! I wouldn't mind sharing a room at all.


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> When's the latest I can say that I'm going?!?! I R-E-A-L-L-Y wanna go..but not sure if I can pull it off!! I don't know anything about flights, ME and MCO, NADA!!! I don't even know how much I need to spend!!!
> 
> I'm watchin everyone else get sooo excited and I wanna be excited too!!!
> 
> I'm hoping that I will know soon....thanks for letting me vent!!
> *
> P.S. If anyone is looking or thinking about having a roomate, please pm me!! I wouldn't mind sharing a room at all.*


*
*
Lets put that in big bright letters to draw people's attention....


----------



## baby1disney

Is that a bad thing that I asked that!?!? Am I being rude or imposing!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

baby1disney said:


> Is that a bad thing that I asked that!?!? Am I being rude or imposing!!!



NO NO NO, Todd was just making sure people saw it so you could get a roomie and be able to go.

He is good at being loud and colorful, so we put him to good use.  Otherwise he may use his powers for evil.


----------



## jcb

And with that font size (and color), you could end up with someone from Mars being your roommate.


----------



## Dodie

baby1disney said:


> Is that a bad thing that I asked that!?!? Am I being rude or imposing!!!



Nope. There's a roommates wanted thread for the cruise, but not for this. Good luck-I hope you find someone if that makes your decision easier.


----------



## kab407

If you want to be noticed, stick with Todd.

Lord knows my Mom noticed him.


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> NO NO NO, Todd was just making sure people saw it so you could get a roomie and be able to go.
> 
> He is good at being loud and colorful, so we put him to good use.  Otherwise he may use his powers for evil.



That was precisely my reasoning. The more the merrier!

As for powers for evil....only on the second and fourth Tuesdays in months that end in 'Y',
and the first, third, and fifth Wednesdays of months ending in 'R'.
*MUha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> If you want to be noticed, stick with Todd.
> 
> *Lord knows my Mom noticed him*.


 

Is there a juicy Ann-Todd story?!?


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Is there a juicy Ann-Todd story?!?



You haven't heard.......

Todd is going to be my Step-Daddy.

He's marrying my Mom to get at the family fortune.


----------



## Dodie

dpuck1998 said:


> Todd ... is good at being loud and colorful, so we put him to good use.  Otherwise he may use his powers for evil.






So Kathy, did you see that Jorge and Deb are abandoning us with a move to VWL? So much for that SSR get together for Thursday evening cocktails (and Friday evening pre-DATW cocktails and Saturday evening cocktails...)


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> You haven't heard.......
> 
> Todd is going to be my Step-Daddy.
> 
> He's marrying my Mom to get at the family fortune.


 
Don't worry - I doubt he'll be a Wicked Stepfather.


----------



## jeanigor

MenashaCorp said:


> Don't worry - I doubt he'll be a Wicked Stepfather.



All depends if her and her BFF decide to try and defy gravity.


----------



## baby1disney

You guys are tooo funny!!! I'm tryin not pee myself here!!!! 

Thanks Todd for being helpful!! I'm not used to people being "nice" to me here on the boards!! LMAO!!! I guess I'm still not use to your board...yet. I even have someone making me a podcast cd so I can listen to it until I get a puter!!! WOO HOO!!!! You guys totally rock!!

Ok...so I spend $1,000 for this DIS-A-POOLZA thing, that should be enough..right?!? The only thing I hate is that I might have to eat by myself..hate doing that!! LOL!!! But..if I do..oh well!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

baby1disney said:


> You guys are tooo funny!!! I'm tryin not pee myself here!!!!
> 
> Thanks Todd for being helpful!! I'm not used to people being "nice" to me here on the boards!! LMAO!!! I guess I'm still not use to your board...yet. I even have someone making me a podcast cd so I can listen to it until I get a puter!!! WOO HOO!!!! You guys totally rock!!
> 
> Ok...so I spend $1,000 for this DIS-A-POOLZA thing, that should be enough..right?!? The only thing I hate is that I might have to eat by myself..hate doing that!! LOL!!! But..if I do..oh well!!!



Trust me, you WILL NOT eat by yourself.  I promise!!


----------



## Dodie

MenashaCorp said:


> Don't worry - I doubt he'll be a Wicked Stepfather.





jeanigor said:


> All depends if her and her BFF decide to try and defy gravity.



AWESOME _Wicked _reference, Todd.   _Wicked_, _Twilight_, we can find an excuse to slide them all in, can't we?


----------



## baby1disney

dpuck1998 said:


> Trust me, you WILL NOT eat by yourself.  I promise!!



LOL!!! Thanks!! If I do..it's no biggie!! Heck..people might not like me!!! I haven't found anyone who doesn't...at least to my face they haven't told me

I just know that sometimes I can eat by myself and sometimes not. I wasn't trying to impose on anyone...really I wasn't. I'm just soo new to all of this. My MIL usually does all of the planning...so I just don't know what to do. I guess I could always do counter service...don't really wanna reserve a table for one in a restaurant!! LOL!!! Unless...Minnie decides to join me...then who cares what everyone else thinks!!!

Where/Who is everyone going thru for this event?? I think I seen it somewhere before, but can't remember when or where!! Thanks


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> LOL!!! Thanks!! If I do..it's no biggie!! Heck..people might not like me!!! I haven't found anyone who doesn't...at least to my face they haven't told me
> 
> I just know that sometimes I can eat by myself and sometimes not. I wasn't trying to impose on anyone...really I wasn't. I'm just soo new to all of this. My MIL usually does all of the planning...so I just don't know what to do. I guess I could always do counter service...don't really wanna reserve a table for one in a restaurant!! LOL!!! Unless...Minnie decides to join me...then who cares what everyone else thinks!!!
> 
> Where/Who is everyone going thru for this event?? I think I seen it somewhere before, but can't remember when or where!! Thanks



If you go through Dreams Unlimited Travel, you would have priority booking at events.

Click here for Dreams Unlimited's reservation page

I might suggest a specific agent....
:Click here.goodvibes


----------



## jeanigor

:cough: :cough: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2188553 :cough: :cough:

Looks like I caught whatever Don was passing around.....


----------



## baby1disney

Ok....so I'm on the DU agent page...thanks to someone who has referred me to her!!! 

SO...what did everyone pick for the trip??!?!? I mean, how will she know what event I'm talkin about?!?!? OOOOHHH...I'm soo confused!!


----------



## Madi100

Dodie said:


> So Kathy, did you see that Jorge and Deb are abandoning us with a move to VWL? So much for that SSR get together for Thursday evening cocktails (and Friday evening pre-DATW cocktails and Saturday evening cocktails...)



Hey, I THINK that I'm going to be arriving on Wednesday and staying until Friady by myself.  I think we still need to have a meet.


----------



## disneynutz

Will the event updates be posted here or am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## jcb

> Ok....so I'm on the DU agent page...thanks to someone who has referred me to her!!!
> 
> SO...what did everyone pick for the trip??!?!? I mean, how will she know what event I'm talkin about?!?!? OOOOHHH...I'm soo confused!!



Here is what Genius John said to do:



WebmasterJohn said:


> Just use the regular form and put in the dates of DAP (12/11 - 12/13).  In the special requests section add that you are interested in booking to get a spot for the December event.
> 
> John


----------



## winotracy

baby1disney said:


> Ok....so I'm on the DU agent page...thanks to someone who has referred me to her!!!
> 
> SO...what did everyone pick for the trip??!?!? I mean, how will she know what event I'm talkin about?!?!? OOOOHHH...I'm soo confused!!



She knows


----------



## baby1disney

winotracy said:


> She knows



OK...I'm stupid!!! If this is THE Tracy....I'm sorry!! I didn't know you were on here.

I swear I have blonde hair even tho I'm black!!!! LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> So Kathy, did you see that Jorge and Deb are abandoning us with a move to VWL? So much for that SSR get together for Thursday evening cocktails (and Friday evening pre-DATW cocktails and Saturday evening cocktails...)





Madi100 said:


> Hey, I THINK that I'm going to be arriving on Wednesday and staying until Friady by myself.  I think we still need to have a meet.



Don't think Nicole.  DO IT!!

As long as it involves cocktails, I am game for a meet or two or three!


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> OK...I'm stupid!!! If this is THE Tracy....I'm sorry!! I didn't know you were on here.
> 
> I swear I have blonde hair even tho I'm black!!!! LMFAO!!!!!



Yes. This is *THE* Tracy!!!


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> Don't think Nicole.  DO IT!!
> 
> As long as it involves cocktails, I am game for a meet or two or three!



I am pretty sure I know one of the bartenders over at SSR...just sayin'. He's a DISer.....


I know one at the Poly, too. But somehow he got our Unofficial Pre Cruise Meet off! How dare he!


----------



## Dodie

Madi100 said:


> Hey, I THINK that I'm going to be arriving on Wednesday and staying until Friady by myself.  I think we still need to have a meet.





kab407 said:


> Don't think Nicole.  DO IT!!
> 
> As long as it involves cocktails, I am game for a meet or two or three!



Oh! Do it, Nicole!!!!!


----------



## baby1disney

jeanigor said:


> Yes. This is *THE* Tracy!!!



Thanks Todd!!! I can always count on you to set me straight....although reading some of the other posts from the DISers on this board....you can tend to be eeevviiillll sometimes!!!!

I LOOOVE IT!!


----------



## Madi100

Dodie said:


> Oh! Do it, Nicole!!!!!



OK, I'm almost done thinking.  We have to make sure it's all a go with James.  But, I'm thinking a couple days in Orlando by myself might be okay, IF I had some friends to hang with.  Know of any friends???


----------



## Madi100

baby1disney said:


> Thanks Todd!!! I can always count on you to set me straight....although reading some of the other posts from the DISers on this board....you can tend to be eeevviiillll sometimes!!!!
> 
> I LOOOVE IT!!



She is THE Tracy.  Some of us have even been lucky enough to TOUCH her.


----------



## Dodie

Madi100 said:


> OK, I'm almost done thinking.  We have to make sure it's all a go with James.  But, I'm thinking a couple days in Orlando by myself might be okay, IF I had some friends to hang with.  Know of any friends???



I can definitely commit two Thursday (from the afternoon on) through Sunday friends - Kathy and myself!


----------



## maroo

baby1disney said:


> You guys are tooo funny!!! I'm tryin not pee myself here!!!!
> 
> Thanks Todd for being helpful!! I'm not used to people being "nice" to me here on the boards!! LMAO!!! I guess I'm still not use to your board...yet. I even have someone making me a podcast cd so I can listen to it until I get a puter!!! WOO HOO!!!! You guys totally rock!!
> 
> Ok...so I spend $1,000 for this DIS-A-POOLZA thing, that should be enough..right?!? The only thing I hate is that I might have to eat by myself..hate doing that!! LOL!!! But..if I do..oh well!!!





baby1disney said:


> OK...I'm stupid!!! If this is THE Tracy....I'm sorry!! I didn't know you were on here.
> 
> I swear I have blonde hair even tho I'm black!!!! LMFAO!!!!!






I am glad you have found this board to be friendly. 

There was a time when I thought it was ... ahem... "a clique" but I have recently learned otherwise.  They seem pretty nice.  

Crazy.

But very nice.  

Did you find a roomie yet?  Have you decided where you think you might want to stay?  Has Tracy helped ya?


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> She is THE Tracy.  Some of us have even been lucky enough to TOUCH her.



Just be careful...there can be a fine line between creeper and stalker.


----------



## jeanigor

maroo said:


> I am glad you have found this board to be friendly.
> 
> There was a time when I thought it was ... ahem... "a clique" but I have recently learned otherwise.  They seem pretty nice.
> *
> Crazy.
> 
> But very nice.  *
> 
> Did you find a roomie yet?  Have you decided where you think you might want to stay?  Has Tracy helped ya?



Says the one formerly known as Zebra Girl.....


----------



## kab407

Madi100 said:


> OK, I'm almost done thinking.  We have to make sure it's all a go with James.  But, I'm thinking a couple days in Orlando by myself might be okay, IF I had some friends to hang with.  Know of any friends???


----------



## maroo

jeanigor said:


> Says the one formerly known as Zebra Girl.....





I am the Innocent One - remember?  

Not the zebra girl!!  

ha ha 

And the fact that you guys are crazy just means that I fit in!  

I hope.


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> I can definitely commit two Thursday (from the afternoon on) through Sunday friends - Kathy and myself!



Got that right!


----------



## tiggerbell

maroo said:


> I am glad you have found this board to be friendly.
> 
> There was a time when I thought it was ... ahem... "a clique" but I have recently learned otherwise. They seem pretty nice.
> 
> Crazy.
> 
> But very nice.


 


HEY!   I resemble that remark!


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Says the one formerly known as Zebra Girl.....


 

Todd, I think she's going to need a zebra tiara for DAP...


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> Just be careful...there can be a fine line between creeper and stalker.



I know, I know.  My therapist tells me that every week.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Todd, I think she's going to need a zebra tiara for DAP...



Noted.
I second the motion.
All in favor?
Motion Carried.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> I know, I know.  My therapist tells me that every week.



So now its John and Tracy?


----------



## OKW Lover

jeanigor said:


> Noted.
> I second the motion.
> All in favor?
> Motion Carried.



I'm in flavor.


----------



## jeanigor

OKW Lover said:


> I'm in flavor.



SWEET! (even ask Val...)


----------



## tiggerbell

This is the closest I've found so far...


----------



## jeanigor

And here I told DP I was through with finding stuff to take on vacation until 2.0....this may be a theme I am seeing!


----------



## maroo

tiggerbell said:


> HEY!   I resemble that remark!





tiggerbell said:


> Todd, I think she's going to need a zebra tiara for DAP...





jeanigor said:


> Noted.
> I second the motion.
> All in favor?
> Motion Carried.





OKW Lover said:


> I'm in flavor.





tiggerbell said:


> This is the closest I've found so far...




OMG!!

This is completely hilarious!


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> So Kathy, did you see that *Jorge and Deb are abandoning us with a move to VWL? So much for that SSR get together *for Thursday evening cocktails (and Friday evening pre-DATW cocktails and Saturday evening cocktails...)





Madi100 said:


> Hey, I THINK that I'm going to be arriving on Wednesday and staying until Friady by myself.  I think we still need to have a meet.





kab407 said:


> Don't think Nicole.  DO IT!!
> 
> As long as it involves cocktails, I am game for a meet or two or three!





Dodie said:


> Oh! Do it, Nicole!!!!!





Dodie said:


> I can definitely commit two Thursday (from the afternoon on) through Sunday friends - Kathy and myself!





kab407 said:


> Got that right!



1st - What you talkin' bout Dodie?   We are definately doing drinks girl. 

Some background on the SSR change to VWL. When Deb and I booked PCC 1.0, we already had plans to do F&W in October 2009. We had a 2BR at SSR booked and were planning to share it with friends. The day booking opened for THV's, we booked one of those instead of SSR. In May, one of the couples backed out. We moved the res to a 2BR at OKW to save some points (and we made someone on the THV waiting list VERY VERY HAPPY!). On Friday the other couple backed out of our October trip as well. What does this have to do with SSR and DAP? Well, now we had a 2BR and only needed a studio for October. I had to call MS right away to try and get a studio somewhere. Luckily we got a res back in SSR in a studio for October. Since we were on the phone, I had MS check our VWL waitlist. I got put on hold and when he came back he somehow got us into VWL. We were not expecting this to happen at all.  

So our tentative schedule right now is DHS and Osbourne Lights on Thursday night since that appears to be the only night Deb and I will have available for that. Then we could do DD and a hotel bar somewhere. 

How does that sound?


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

jeanigor said:


> Just be careful...there can be a fine line between creeper and stalker.


 


tiggerbell said:


> This is the closest I've found so far...


thank you Jaime.  DH tells ME I have way too much time on my hands based on how much I am on this board but clearly you take the   Now when he makes fun of me, I can inform him that I don't spend nearly the time Jaime spends.    Once again, you saved me.


----------



## georgemoe

maroo said:


> OMG!!
> 
> This is completely hilarious!



No. This is hilarious.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

georgemoe said:


> So our tentative schedule right now is DHS and Osbourne Lights on Thursday night since that appears to be the only night Deb and I will have available for that. Then we could do DD and a hotel bar somewhere.
> 
> How does that sound?


All I see is blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, hotel bar somewhere.  
Is this a private event or can anyone join?  
Maybe like a "Friends of Pete W" meet?  How about at Yehaa Bob at POR? http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/Resorts/portriverside.htm#rec


----------



## robind

tiggerbell said:


> This is the closest I've found so far...



If it's as cold as it was when I was there last December we might  all need these.  But I think I'll stick w/ my Tigger Christmas hat.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

georgemoe said:


> No. This is hilarious.


 You win,  señor.


----------



## georgemoe

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> All I see is blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, hotel bar somewhere.
> Is this a private event or can anyone join?
> Maybe like a "Friends of Pete W" meet?  *How about at Yehaa Bob at POR?* http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/Resorts/portriverside.htm#rec



There is no list yet but Yehaa Bob? Now you are talkin girl! I love this idea! I think Bob is on from 8:30 to 12:30am.


----------



## jeanigor

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> All I see is blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, hotel bar somewhere.
> Is this a private event or can anyone join?
> Maybe like a "Friends of Pete W" meet?  How about at Yehaa Bob at POR? http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/Resorts/portriverside.htm#rec





georgemoe said:


> There is no list yet but Yehaa Bob? Now you are talkin girl! I love this idea! I think Bob is on from 8:30 to 12:30am.



You know the rules....and they are the same on dry land as the big blue wet thing....your idea, you coordinate!!!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

jeanigor said:


> You know the rules....and they are the same on dry land as *the big blue wet thing*....your idea, you coordinate!!!


 Whoa, whoa, whoa...this is a FAMILY BOARD.  Don't make me report you.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> You know the rules....and they are the same on dry land as the big blue wet thing....your idea, you coordinate!!!



Mind your own spreadsheet.


----------



## jeanigor

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa...this is a FAMILY BOARD.  Don't make me report you.





georgemoe said:


> Mind your own spreadsheet.



Just because you are coordinating your attack and trying to out flank me....I will never surrender!


----------



## baby1disney

maroo said:


> I am glad you have found this board to be friendly.
> 
> There was a time when I thought it was ... ahem... "a clique" but I have recently learned otherwise.  They seem pretty nice.
> 
> Crazy.
> 
> But very nice.
> 
> Did you find a roomie yet?  Have you decided where you think you might want to stay?  Has Tracy helped ya?



Yes....these people are crazy!! LOL!! But...for some strange reason...I feel remarkably comfortable here......

No...I haven't found a roomie and I was thinking about ASM. I gotta quote yesterday and I just gotta decide. Tracy has helped me


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> Tracy has helped me



She is a cross between a saint and a robot, like from the Jetsons--only nicer. And prettier.....
She is our RoboTA, model-AskTracy.


----------



## baby1disney

OH...and one more thing....

*I'M GOING!!!!!!!!! I'M GOING!!!! I'M GOOOOOIIIINNNNGGG!!!!*

I talked DH and he said that he didn't care if I went or not. I just gotta save up enough money to put down for the deposit!!!! I'm sooooo excited!!!

Plus, I found a roundtrip ticket from Toledo to Orlando for 129.00 including tax and fees!!!! Although, I'm not sure if they go to MCO...which reminds me...What airlines do go to MCO?? I really don't wanna drive to Detroit when I have one right here that I could fly out of. Plus, that'll probably save me some money.

Ok...so how do I now get one of those tickers like everyone else??? Or am I not allowed to have one until I actually book my trip?!??

I'm sooo excited now!!!


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> Ok...so how do I now get one of those tickers like everyone else??? Or am I not allowed to have one until I actually book my trip?!??
> 
> I'm sooo excited now!!!



Congrats on coming!!    Woo Hoo!!

I use Mickeypath.com for my countdown markers. A fellow DISer created the name tag design and it kinda give props to him. When you are putting it in your signature, be sure to copy the code that starts and ends with IMG  /IMG in brackets.

Oh and I hate flying out of Detroit. I would so much rather go Flint. But I couldn't pass up the airfare.


----------



## baby1disney

Todd...how am I not surprised that you responded first?!?! :roftl2: But...that gives me some comfort to know that at least one person will respond to my babbling.....lmao!!!

I use those tickers as well as magicalkingdoms or something like that.

I have never flown before in my life and I would probably have to have my mom take me because DH gets very nervous in traffic like that...which I don't blame him. Even I get confused when going there!!!

Is there any way I can look up to see which airlines fly into MCO?


----------



## jeanigor

According to Wiki the following airlines fly into MCO

Aer Lingus
Air Canada
Air Jamaica
Air Transat
Alaska Airlines
American Airlines
Bahamasair
CanJet
Continental Airlines
Continental Connection
ExpressJet Airlines
Skyservice
Sunwing Airlines
WestJet
Jet Blue
Southwest
Frontier Airlines
Midwest Airlines
Spirit Airlines
Sun Country Airlines
United Airlines
US Airways
Air Wisconsin
Republic Airlines
Aeroméxico
AirTran Airways
British Airways
Copa Airlines
Delta Air Lines
Mesaba Airlines
Lufthansa
Martinair
Mexicana
Northwest Airlines
Compass Airlines
TAM Airlines
Virgin Atlantic


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> I use Mickeypath.com for my countdown markers. A fellow DISer created the name tag design and it kinda give props to him. When you are putting it in your signature, be sure to copy the code that starts and ends with IMG  /IMG in brackets.



Now introducing Todd and Dodie - the King and Queen of signature countdowns.


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> Now introducing Todd and Dodie - the King and Queen of signature countdowns.


----------



## shellyminnie

Dodie said:


> Now introducing Todd and Dodie - the King and Queen of signature countdowns.



 And he doesn't even have all of them up there!!


----------



## Dodie

Come to think of it, perhaps *I* need a tiara too. 

Oh - by the way - I found instructions for creating one's own *ZEBRA *CROWN...

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Senior-Crown-That-Is-Zebra


----------



## tickledtink33

baby1disney said:


> Todd...how am I not surprised that you responded first?!?! :roftl2: But...that gives me some comfort to know that at least one person will respond to my babbling.....lmao!!!
> 
> I use those tickers as well as magicalkingdoms or something like that.
> 
> I have never flown before in my life and I would probably have to have my mom take me because DH gets very nervous in traffic like that...which I don't blame him. Even I get confused when going there!!!
> 
> Is there any way I can look up to see which airlines fly into MCO?



http://www.orlandoairports.net/ops/airlines.htm

This link will take you to the list of airlines.


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> Now introducing Todd and Dodie - the King and Queen of signature countdowns.



A King doesn't wear a tiara.


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> And he doesn't even have all of them up there!!



Are you paying for a vacation I don't know about?


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> There is no list yet but Yehaa Bob? Now you are talkin girl! I love this idea! I think Bob is on from 8:30 to 12:30am.




If you guy's are going to see Yehaa Bob I want to come.
Can I ?


----------



## baby1disney

Thanks everyone for helping....after I actually "woke" up, I found a couple of airlines...but none from Toledo!!! I hate going to Detroit!! Although, Southwest did have a round trip for 160.00 for those dates.

So, if I just bring one bag and my purse, I shouldn't get charged for those right?? I just don't know how this works!!! But...no place to better learn from than you guys!!! 

Also, I think I might be the baby/newbie of the group...does that mean I get special treatment?!?!?!?


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Are you paying for a vacation I don't know about?



On my screen, the countdown for PCC 2.0 is cut off so I didn't see it!!  No you're going to have to pay for your own vacations!!


----------



## katscradle

baby1disney said:


> Thanks everyone for helping....after I actually "woke" up, I found a couple of airlines...but none from Toledo!!! I hate going to Detroit!! Although, Southwest did have a round trip for 160.00 for those dates.
> 
> So, if I just bring one bag and my purse, I shouldn't get charged for those right?? I just don't know how this works!!! But...no place to better learn from than you guys!!!
> 
> Also, I think I might be the baby/newbie of the group...does that mean I get special treatment?!?!?!?




I am pretty sure that SW allows 2 bags and a carry on.
DH is not up yet so I can't ask him.
Plan on 2 bags.


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> Thanks everyone for helping....after I actually "woke" up, I found a couple of airlines...but none from Toledo!!! I hate going to Detroit!! Although, Southwest did have a round trip for 160.00 for those dates.
> 
> So, if I just bring one bag and my purse, I shouldn't get charged for those right?? I just don't know how this works!!! But...no place to better learn from than you guys!!!
> 
> Also, I think I might be the baby/newbie of the group...does that mean I get special treatment?!?!?!?



Southwest lets you have 2 free checked bags!!  If Jaime only realized...

As for special treatment....


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> On my screen, the countdown for PCC 2.0 is cut off so I didn't see it!!  No you're going to have to pay for your own vacations!!



Get a bigger monitor! I can't make it any smaller. I like things grandiose.

Aww man, you're not going to be my vacation meal ticket? Good thing I have some other prospects lined up....oh, Anne.....


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Get a bigger monitor! I can't make it any smaller. I like things grandiose.
> 
> Aww man, you're not going to be my vacation meal ticket? Good thing I have some other prospects lined up....oh, Anne.....


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> If you guy's are going to see Yehaa Bob I want to come.
> Can I ?



This idea needs to be blessed by Kathy and Dodie first. I'm drinking where they're drinking.


----------



## baby1disney

I think I'm going to stick to SWA. If it's two free bags checked...that's awesome because I"m sure that I'll need one for souvies!!! DH is going to expect at least one hoodie/zippie from me going...I'm pretty sure that's his only stipulation!!! LMAO!!!

I can probably pack everything into one bag and then have my purse or what not.

Can you bring like toothpaste, mouthwash, deodorant, stuff like that with you on the plane?? Or do you have to get those things seperately???


----------



## jeanigor

TSA's site on prohibited items.


----------



## baby1disney

jeanigor said:


> TSA's site on prohibited items.


Thank you!! As usual!!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## kab407

georgemoe said:


> This idea needs to be blessed by Kathy and Dodie first. I'm drinking where they're drinking.



Tossing Holy Water on it now!


----------



## jcb

Can I just interject here one caution about traveling by air for the first time.  You may have seen it mentioned here but the airlines and TSA are requiring you to book your travel in the name as it is shown on your Driver's License or other government photo ID.

I used to book under my nickname but my given name is something else.  I tried to argue that my nickname was a common one for my given name, citing as evidence that the same nickname was used by our 35th President but I left myself wide open for the retort, "sir, you are no Jack Kennedy."


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

jcb said:


> Can I just interject here one caution about traveling by air for the first time. You may have seen it mentioned here but the airlines and TSA are requiring you to book your travel in the name as it is shown on your Driver's License or other government photo ID.
> 
> I used to book under my nickname but my given name is something else. I tried to argue that my nickname was a common one for my given name, citing as evidence that the same nickname was used by our 35th President but I left myself wide open for the retort, "sir, you are no Jack Kennedy."


 
I guess that means Todd can't book his flight under "Tiara Todd"


----------



## georgemoe

jcb said:


> Can I just interject here one caution about traveling by air for the first time.  You may have seen it mentioned here but the airlines and TSA are requiring you to book your travel in the name as it is shown on your Driver's License or other government photo ID.
> 
> I used to book under my nickname but my given name is something else.  I tried to argue that my nickname was a common one for my given name, citing as evidence that the same nickname was used by our 35th President but I left myself wide open for the retort, "sir, you are no Jack Kennedy."





Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I guess that means Todd can't book his flight under "Tiara Todd"



Jorge is out as well.


----------



## jeanigor

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I guess that means Todd can't book his flight under "Tiara Todd"



 nor Queen Dude.


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> nor Queen Dude.



Your driver's license doesn't say Tiara Todd?  I am just a little bit disappointed.


----------



## maroo

georgemoe said:


> No. This is hilarious.



Yep.  You win!!!



robind said:


> If it's as cold as it was when I was there last December we might  all need these.  But I think I'll stick w/ my Tigger Christmas hat.



I am only wearing a Santa hat, too.  For the record.  



baby1disney said:


> Yes....these people are crazy!! LOL!! But...for some strange reason...I feel remarkably comfortable here......
> 
> No...I haven't found a roomie and I was thinking about ASM. I gotta quote yesterday and I just gotta decide. Tracy has helped me



Sweet!!!  

So, are you still looking for a roomie?  I wish you were staying at the POP...a bunch of us are staying there.  I wonder if it was booked up... 




Dodie said:


> Come to think of it, perhaps *I* need a tiara too.
> 
> Oh - by the way - I found instructions for creating one's own *ZEBRA *CROWN...
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Senior-Crown-That-Is-Zebra



Oh my goodness!!!!    You may win.  



baby1disney said:


> Also, I think I might be the baby/newbie of the group...does that mean I get special treatment?!?!?!?



Well...about 2 weeks ago, I was the "newbie" "Innocent One" and now they are putting zebras on my head.     

So.... 

You never know what might happen!   

But I will be nice to you!    I may even find you a zebra hat.


----------



## jeanigor

maroo said:


> I am only wearing a Santa hat, too.  For the record.



I know I don't go to WDW as much as some of you, but I thought it was a family place....not a nudist colony, Much to Don's chagrin.


----------



## maroo

Lauren said she likes this one.


----------



## Dodie

georgemoe said:


> This idea needs to be blessed by Kathy and Dodie first. I'm drinking where they're drinking.





kab407 said:


> Tossing Holy Water on it now!



Absolutely! Phillip and I used to stay at POR most of the time pre-DVC. We love Bob. Just get me there somehow and I'll be right along with you! Katherine - sounds like you have a date with some folks!


----------



## Madi100

Dodie said:


> Absolutely! Phillip and I used to stay at POR most of the time pre-DVC. We love Bob. Just get me there somehow and I'll be right along with you! Katherine - sounds like you have a date with some folks!



Dodie, what night are you thinking of doing this?  Also, are you requesting a certain section of SSR?  We always stay in Congress Park that way we can just walk to DTD.  You can take a boat to POR from DTD or grab a bus.  That should be fairly easy to do.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Absolutely! Phillip and I used to stay at POR most of the time pre-DVC. We love Bob. Just get me there somehow and I'll be right along with you! Katherine - sounds like you have a date with some folks!



I'd be more worried about getting back...oh wait, Jorge is going to AKL, not SSR. You won't get left behind.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> I'd be more worried about getting back...oh wait, Jorge is going to AKL, not SSR. You won't get left behind.



Queen Dude has forgotten how to use smilies.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Queen Dude has forgotten how to use smilies.


----------



## TXYankee

I have been trying to get DH to go to DAP without much luck.

He is not really a Disney fan and has no desire to hang out with my "imaginary" friends.  I thought If I got him to DAP he would have such a good time he would want to go on cruise 2.0

I will keep working on him!!

I just got a pin for free dining in Dec. sooo I requested a quote from Dreams for the POP.

Will I fit in as a solo traveler?  I'd rather not to drink alone, however I will drink with strangers!

Will any of you be my friend?


----------



## maroo

TXYankee said:


> I have been trying to get DH to go to DAP without much luck.
> 
> He is not really a Disney fan and has no desire to hang out with my "imaginary" friends.  I thought If I got him to DAP he would have such a good time he would want to go on cruise 2.0
> 
> I will keep working on him!!
> 
> I just got a pin for free dining in Dec. sooo I requested a quote from Dreams for the POP.
> 
> Will I fit in as a solo traveler?  I'd rather not to drink alone, however I will drink with strangers!
> 
> Will any of you be my friend?



Aw... How sad he thinks we are imaginary.  

Awesome!  POP and Free Dining...I am so jealous!

Did the pin come in the mail or email?  *runs to check email!*


----------



## Tonya2426

TXYankee said:


> I have been trying to get DH to go to DAP without much luck.
> 
> He is not really a Disney fan and has no desire to hang out with my "imaginary" friends. I thought If I got him to DAP he would have such a good time he would want to go on cruise 2.0
> 
> I will keep working on him!!
> 
> I just got a pin for free dining in Dec. sooo I requested a quote from Dreams for the POP.
> 
> Will I fit in as a solo traveler? I'd rather not to drink alone, however I will drink with strangers!
> 
> Will any of you be my friend?


 
We'll all hang out with you during DAP - it's what the whole thing is all about.  And I'm happy to say, we are already your friends and you can't get rid of us.


----------



## ADP

Tonya2426 said:


> We'll all hang out with you during DAP - it's what the whole thing is all about.  And I'm happy to say, we are already your friends and you can't get rid of us.


You know...That's what made last year's Mousefest so much fun.  Just hanging out with everyone and getting to know each other.  We seemed to flow from event to event and had a lot of fun along the way!


----------



## kab407

TXYankee said:


> Will I fit in as a solo traveler?  I'd rather not to drink alone, however I will drink with strangers!
> 
> Will any of you be my friend?



The short answer: YES.

Now book.


----------



## OKW Lover

TXYankee said:


> Will I fit in as a solo traveler?  I'd rather not to drink alone, however I will drink with strangers!
> 
> Will any of you be my friend?





kab407 said:


> The short answer: YES.
> 
> Now book.



And be sure to get a very large room for all your friends.


----------



## Dodie

Madi100 said:


> Dodie, what night are you thinking of doing this?  Also, are you requesting a certain section of SSR?  We always stay in Congress Park that way we can just walk to DTD.  You can take a boat to POR from DTD or grab a bus.  That should be fairly easy to do.



I'm confused about the date. I'll let George/Jorge respond. I was thinking Thursday night.

The reservations are Kathy's and it's her home resort, so I have no idea about the requests. I'm excited to stay at SSR because I never have though. We stayed at the old Disney Institute once - pre-SSR.


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> I'm confused about the date. I'll let George/Jorge respond. I was thinking Thursday night.
> 
> The reservations are Kathy's and it's her home resort, so I have no idea about the requests. I'm excited to stay at SSR because I never have though. We stayed at the old Disney Institute once - pre-SSR.



Hi Dodie. 

Thursday night pretty much has to be it for a pre-DAP get together. This of course is for folks who are only staying Thu-Fri-Sat nights.

Friday as we know is DATW, and Saturday is "The Party". Really no other night but Thursday.

My plan if for Osbourne Lights on Thursday night and after that I'm open to meet anywhere. Yeehaa Bob is Stacy's idea (her list) and I think it's a good one. Deb and I really enjoyed him when we stayed at POR in May 08. He plays until 12 or 12:30. 

I think the last boat from POR to DD is 11PM and then a walk or boat from DD to the SSR. I'm probably wrong on times, etc; so that will need to be double checked. Deb and I will grab a cab back to VWL.


----------



## Annette_VA

TXYankee said:


> ...
> 
> Will I fit in as a solo traveler?  I'd rather not to drink alone, however I will drink with strangers!
> 
> Will any of you be my friend?





Tonya2426 said:


> We'll all hang out with you during DAP - it's what the whole thing is all about.  And I'm happy to say, we are already your friends and you can't get rid of us.





ADP said:


> You know...That's what made last year's Mousefest so much fun.  Just hanging out with everyone and getting to know each other.  We seemed to flow from event to event and had a lot of fun along the way!



A lot of us are going "solo" and just meeting up when we get there.  It's like a collection of solos...  You'll be fine!  Like Tonya & Aaron said, it's all about meeting everyone, hanging out together & making new friends.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

georgemoe said:


> Hi Dodie.
> 
> Thursday night pretty much has to be it for a pre-DAP get together. This of course is for folks who are only staying Thu-Fri-Sat nights.
> 
> Friday as we know is DATW, and Saturday is "The Party". Really no other night but Thursday.
> 
> My plan if for Osbourne Lights on Thursday night and after that I'm open to meet anywhere. *Yeehaa Bob is Stacy's idea (her list)* and I think it's a good one. Deb and I really enjoyed him when we stayed at POR in May 08. He plays until 12 or 12:30.
> 
> I think the last boat from POR to DD is 11PM and then a walk or boat from DD to the SSR. I'm probably wrong on times, etc; so that will need to be double checked. Deb and I will grab a cab back to VWL.


Wow, I'm just getting thrown under the bus all around here.


----------



## Madi100

georgemoe said:


> Hi Dodie.
> 
> Thursday night pretty much has to be it for a pre-DAP get together. This of course is for folks who are only staying Thu-Fri-Sat nights.
> 
> Friday as we know is DATW, and Saturday is "The Party". Really no other night but Thursday.
> 
> My plan if for Osbourne Lights on Thursday night and after that I'm open to meet anywhere. Yeehaa Bob is Stacy's idea (her list) and I think it's a good one. Deb and I really enjoyed him when we stayed at POR in May 08. He plays until 12 or 12:30.
> 
> I think the last boat from POR to DD is 11PM and then a walk or boat from DD to the SSR. I'm probably wrong on times, etc; so that will need to be double checked. Deb and I will grab a cab back to VWL.




We enjoyed Bob, also.  We got back to our resort and were dead on our feet tired.  And, we decided to stop by to see.  The girls LOVED him.  He was very entertaining.


----------



## jeanigor

TXYankee said:


> I have been trying to get DH to go to DAP without much luck.
> 
> He is not really a Disney fan and has no desire to hang out with my "imaginary" friends.  I thought If I got him to DAP he would have such a good time he would want to go on cruise 2.0
> 
> I will keep working on him!!
> 
> I just got a pin for free dining in Dec. sooo I requested a quote from Dreams for the POP.
> 
> Will I fit in as a solo traveler?  I'd rather not to drink alone, however I will drink with strangers!
> 
> Will any of you be my friend?



I went on PCC 1.0 as a solo traveler, not knowing a soul face to face. (Except Shanan & Jason, whom I met at Doorway to Dreams in December.)

I am going again as a solo traveler to DAP, kinda. I know that as soon as we find another DISer, we will no longer be solo. My DAP trip I will only be solo for the first hour or so, then I meet a DISer at the airport and we fly to Orlando, tiaras and valiums in hand. 

So like Cougar Kat said:   YES, BOOK IT!!!


----------



## goofybeagle

Oh, I must say I am so excited!!!  First I got my DH to go on Podcast cruise#2 and now I am going to Dis-A-Palooza!!!. I got a friend to travel down with me from Saturday the 12th -16th. Working on DVC reservations..........I'll have to miss the first day  BUT I get to go to the party on Saturday and the live podcast recording!!!!!

I look forward to meeting other disers and the podcast team


----------



## kab407

georgemoe said:


> Hi Dodie.
> 
> Thursday night pretty much has to be it for a pre-DAP get together. This of course is for folks who are only staying Thu-Fri-Sat nights.
> 
> Friday as we know is DATW, and Saturday is "The Party". Really no other night but Thursday.
> 
> My plan if for Osbourne Lights on Thursday night and after that I'm open to meet anywhere. Yeehaa Bob is Stacy's idea (her list) and I think it's a good one. Deb and I really enjoyed him when we stayed at POR in May 08. He plays until 12 or 12:30.
> 
> I think the last boat from POR to DD is 11PM and then a walk or boat from DD to the SSR. I'm probably wrong on times, etc; so that will need to be double checked. Deb and I will grab a cab back to VWL.



I'm good for Thursday Evening at POR!  Might as well get this weekend off to a proper start!!!! Good friends and cocktails!


----------



## georgemoe

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Wow, I'm just getting thrown under the bus all around here.



She confuses thrown under the bus for not stealing her thunder. 



kab407 said:


> I'm good for Thursday Evening at POR!  Might as well get this weekend off to a proper start!!!! Good friends and cocktails!



Looks like we have something going here.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Okay, do we want a new thread for Yeehaa Bob?  Also, do we want a thread going this early identifying everyone's itinerary?  I know we are still waiting to hear the official word, but it also looks like some people have some plans in place already as well.


----------



## Dodie

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Okay, do we want a new thread for Yeehaa Bob?  Also, do we want a thread going this early identifying everyone's itinerary?  I know we are still waiting to hear the official word, but it also looks like some people have some plans in place already as well.



Maybe so - but we'd need a target time. Personally, I've never seen the Osbourne Lights - so I don't know how late that would be for George and Deb. (I'd kind of like to see them, but understand that it gets crazy crowded.)


----------



## georgemoe

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Okay, *do we want a new thread for Yeehaa Bob?*  Also, do we want a thread going this early identifying everyone's itinerary?  I know we are still waiting to hear the official word, but it also looks like some people have some plans in place already as well.



I'd say ok to the Yehaa Bob http://yehaabob.com/about.html thread.


----------



## firsttimemom

It only took 2 mojitos- DH is *IN* for DAP. 

I think we're either staying at POR (which would make things sooo much easier post- yeehaw Bob) or WL.


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> Maybe so - but we'd need a target time. Personally, I've never seen the Osbourne Lights - so I don't know how late that would be for George and Deb. (I'd kind of like to see them, but understand that it gets crazy crowded.)



I think it works fine Dodie. Osbourne Lights start around dusk (6:00 or so) and run every 15 minutes until park closing. After about an hour or so you've pretty much covered it all. Yehaa Bob starts at 8:30 and we just bus it from DHS to POR. Plenty of time to take in both and then some.


----------



## georgemoe

firsttimemom said:


> It only took 2 mojitos- DH is *IN* for DAP.
> 
> I think we're either staying at POR (which would make things sooo much easier post- yeehaw Bob) or WL.



Awesome Liz!


----------



## Madi100

firsttimemom said:


> It only took 2 mojitos- DH is *IN* for DAP.
> 
> I think we're either staying at POR (which would make things sooo much easier post- yeehaw Bob) or WL.



Yippee!!!  Are you taking the kids?


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> Yippee!!!  Are you taking the kids?






(that would be no)


----------



## baby1disney

I hate to sound like an intruder here, but is there anyone I can join up with?? I'm not new to Disney World, but to this group I am!! LOL!!! I wouldn't know you if you stood right next to me!!

It seems like alot of you are staying at POP. Any reason why? Or is that where everyone happend to pick??


----------



## dpuck1998

baby1disney said:


> I hate to sound like an intruder here, but is there anyone I can join up with?? I'm not new to Disney World, but to this group I am!! LOL!!! I wouldn't know you if you stood right next to me!!
> 
> It seems like alot of you are staying at POP. Any reason why? Or is that where everyone happend to pick??



Welcome to the frey!

I still haven't decided where I"m staying, but I'm going to be booking soon.  I'm going to try to stay near other single travelers so we can get together easier and hang out.  I'm leaning towards Beaua Vista Suites right now.

If you are here long enough, you will become someones wife...so be careful.


----------



## ADP

baby1disney said:


> I hate to sound like an intruder here, but is there anyone I can join up with?? I'm not new to Disney World, but to this group I am!! LOL!!! I wouldn't know you if you stood right next to me!!
> 
> It seems like alot of you are staying at POP. Any reason why? Or is that where everyone happend to pick??


We're all one big happy family.  Welcome!    I'm sure many of the solo travellers, and non-solo travellers, will be hanging out together during DAP!  You are certainly welcome to join us.  

Last year we shared cell phone numbers.  As DISers flew in they'd call and we knew they were at Disney World.  We told them where we were going and we met.  It worked out great.


----------



## shellyminnie

kab407 said:


> I'm good for Thursday Evening at POR!  Might as well get this weekend off to a proper start!!!! Good friends and cocktails!





georgemoe said:


> Looks like we have something going here.



Ooh, ooh, I wanna come.  Can I come??


----------



## BilltM

I just booked the POP for Dec 10-14.  This will be my first DIS event.  I'm traveling solo.  I just need to tell work and book my flights (strike that, reverse it).  I found Jet Blue out of Boston for about $200 (non-stop) and a similar price for Southwest out of Providence RI.

I'd consider sharing a room if it helps anybody, including myself 

Bill


----------



## jeanigor

BilltM said:


> I just booked the POP for Dec 10-14.  This will be my first DIS event.  I'm traveling solo.  I just need to tell work and book my flights (strike that, reverse it).  I found Jet Blue out of Boston for about $200 (non-stop) and a similar price for Southwest out of Providence RI.
> 
> I'd consider sharing a room if it helps anybody, including myself
> 
> Bill



Hop on over and visit the thread about Roomies for DAP!DAP Roomie Thread


----------



## baby1disney

dpuck1998 said:


> Welcome to the frey!
> 
> I still haven't decided where I"m staying, but I'm going to be booking soon.  I'm going to try to stay near other single travelers so we can get together easier and hang out.  I'm leaning towards Beaua Vista Suites right now.
> 
> *If you are here long enough, you will become someones wife...so be careful. *


Well.....considering that I'm already married..... But...I guess I could be someone's DAP wife..... LMFAO!!!! J/K



ADP said:


> We're all one big happy family.  Welcome!    I'm sure many of the solo travellers, and non-solo travellers, will be hanging out together during DAP!  You are certainly welcome to join us.
> 
> Last year we shared cell phone numbers.  As DISers flew in they'd call and we knew they were at Disney World.  We told them where we were going and we met.  It worked out great.



Thanks!! That sounds like a lot of fun!!! I told DH that I'm really "thinking about going!!" HAHAHA!!! He knows as well as I do that I'm T-O-T-A-L-L-Y going!!! Just gotta save for the deposit and I'll be good!!

TTTOOOOODDDD, Where were you?!?!? You weren't the first to respond to me!!! I feel....so so lost.......


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> TTTOOOOODDDD, Where were you?!?!? You weren't the first to respond to me!!! I feel....so so lost.......



Sorry had to go to the bank to make some deposits. Too bad they weren't made out to me. Otherwise we all would be staying concierge at the Poly for DAP!


Oh and a vendor brought in lunch for us. Yum.


----------



## georgemoe

shellyminnie said:


> Ooh, ooh, I wanna come.  Can I come??



 Of course you can.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> Oh and a vendor brought in lunch for us. Yum.



Enjoy Todd. I'm vending my own lunch as usual.


----------



## kab407

georgemoe said:


> Enjoy Todd. I'm vending my own lunch as usual.



Judging by what you cook at home George, it can't be too bad!


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> Judging by what you cook at home George, it can't be too bad!



I would say that it could very well be worth the trip to Mass.


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> I would say that it could very well be worth the trip to Mass.


 
I'll start checking airfares!


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> I would say that it could very well be worth the trip to Mass.





tiggerbell said:


> I'll start checking airfares!



I could catch the train to Mass or even drive.  

George, what are you going to cook us?


----------



## georgemoe

kab407 said:


> Judging by what you cook at home George, it can't be too bad!





jeanigor said:


> I would say that it could very well be worth the trip to Mass.



Ok so before you beat it out of me. Here is my lunch.

Fizz of Caramel Color ala Aspartame (Diet coke)

Chipotle Garlic Shrimp with Creamy Broccoli Shells (Leftover shrimp mixed with a Knorr pasta mix.)

Oh, and I nuked it.     So much for the chef.


----------



## MenashaCorp

georgemoe said:


> Enjoy Todd. I'm vending my own lunch as usual.


 
Is that a euphemism? 



georgemoe said:


> Ok so before you beat it out of me. Here is my lunch.
> 
> Fizz of Caramel Color ala Aspartame (Diet coke)
> 
> Chipotle Garlic Shrimp with Creamy Broccoli Shells (Leftover shrimp mixed with a Knorr pasta mix.)
> 
> Oh, and I nuked it.  So much for the chef.


 
Guess not.

Somehow I thought you'd be eating Mexican...


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> Of course you can.



Awww. thanks Jorge!!


----------



## georgemoe

MenashaCorp said:


> Somehow I thought you'd be eating Mexican...



Hi J! No but as soon as I'm off work I'm watching the Nightmare Before Christmas bluray I got yesterday and eating a bag of candy corn. If I eat it with salsa or pico del gallo does that count?


----------



## TXYankee

maroo said:


> Aw... How sad he thinks we are imaginary.
> 
> Awesome!  POP and Free Dining...I am so jealous!
> 
> Did the pin come in the mail or email?  *runs to check email!*





Tonya2426 said:


> We'll all hang out with you during DAP - it's what the whole thing is all about.  And I'm happy to say, we are already your friends and you can't get rid of us.





ADP said:


> You know...That's what made last year's Mousefest so much fun.  Just hanging out with everyone and getting to know each other.  We seemed to flow from event to event and had a lot of fun along the way!







kab407 said:


> The short answer: YES.
> 
> Now book.





OKW Lover said:


> And be sure to get a very large room for all your friends.





Annette_VA said:


> A lot of us are going "solo" and just meeting up when we get there.  It's like a collection of solos...  You'll be fine!  Like Tonya & Aaron said, it's all about meeting everyone, hanging out together & making new friends.





jeanigor said:


> I went on PCC 1.0 as a solo traveler, not knowing a soul face to face. (Except Shanan & Jason, whom I met at Doorway to Dreams in December.)
> 
> I am going again as a solo traveler to DAP, kinda. I know that as soon as we find another DISer, we will no longer be solo. My DAP trip I will only be solo for the first hour or so, then I meet a DISer at the airport and we fly to Orlando, tiaras and valiums in hand.
> 
> So like Cougar Kat said:   YES, BOOK IT!!!





ADP said:


> We're all one big happy family.  Welcome!    I'm sure many of the solo travellers, and non-solo travellers, will be hanging out together during DAP!  You are certainly welcome to join us.
> 
> Last year we shared cell phone numbers.  As DISers flew in they'd call and we knew they were at Disney World.  We told them where we were going and we met.  It worked out great.





Thank you for making me and the other first time Solos feel welcome.

I have drunk the Kool aid and I like it just fine!

I figured that I would get a quote, book a room and consult with the Magic 8 ball about the rest later. (will I be solo, will DH come, will I get a roomate, will my sister want to go?)

Do I get to collect Husbands or become someones wife?


----------



## jeanigor

TXYankee said:


> Do I get to collect Husbands or become someones wife?



That is the spirit!!!!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

georgemoe said:


> Hi J! No but as soon as I'm off work I'm watching the Nightmare Before Christmas bluray I got yesterday and eating a bag of candy corn. If I eat it with salsa or pico del gallo does that count?


 

Si, Jorge. 

Say Hi to the Oogie Booige Man for me!


----------



## jeanigor

MenashaCorp said:


> Si, Jorge.
> 
> Say Hi to the Oogie Booige Man for me!



I think he prefers *Mr.* Oogie Boogie Man...other wise watch out...


----------



## Towncrier

Sadly, I've already booked a flight home on December 8th for my annual December WDW trip. I've been fortunate to make this annual trip ever since the DISboards first organized event back in 2000. It seems that I'm always late (or early) to the party these days. Sigh. Sounds like a most excellent time will be had by all. I can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## guynwdm

tiggerbell said:


> I'll start checking airfares!



So where is the list of who is coming to Dis-a-paloosa??  I have been swamped and not keeping up on the boards...  ugh


----------



## jeanigor

guynwdm said:


> So where is the list of who is coming to Dis-a-paloosa??  I have been swamped and not keeping up on the boards...  ugh



Thread of Arrivals/Departures


----------



## baby1disney

OK....so it's looking more and more like I'm getting closer to getting my deposit together!!! I'm hoping by the end of the month/beginning of August, I'll have it all!!!

STUPID LIFE stuff getting in the way!!! Doesn't Life know that Disney comes first and they're supposed to be put in second place?!?!??!!? Maybe I should tell it a thing or two!!!


----------



## ADP

Towncrier said:


> Sadly, I've already booked a flight home on December 8th for my annual December WDW trip. I've been fortunate to make this annual trip ever since the DISboards first organized event back in 2000. It seems that I'm always late (or early) to the party these days. Sigh. Sounds like a most excellent time will be had by all. I can't wait to hear all about it.


Hi John!   How's it going?


----------



## baby1disney

Dang it!!! I should've never said that I'd be someone's DAP wife!! Now TXYankee wants to be one, too!!!  LMAO!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Wow. Over 24 hours without a post. And its a weekday!

I know some folks are getting together for YeHaw Bob and drinks at PORS.
I know the Osborne Lights, Candlelight Processional, MVMCP, and ICE at the Gaylord Palms are also going to be going on while we are down.

Who is planning on something special?


----------



## maroo

are we still doing a GKTW meet?   

I plan to do ALL of those things... but I don't think I want to plan any of it.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> Wow. Over 24 hours without a post. And its a weekday!
> 
> I know some folks are getting together for YeHaw Bob and drinks at PORS.
> I know the Osborne Lights, Candlelight Processional, MVMCP, and ICE at the Gaylord Palms are also going to be going on while we are down.
> 
> Who is planning on something special?



I know we are definately doing Yeehaa Bob at POR. The list has not gone up yet. I mentioned doing Osborne Lights on Thursday but I've not put a list for that either. I'm glad you mentioned ICE Todd. forgot about that. Deb and I are considering adding the 13th onto our stay (work be damned) and ICE would be an option after the show taping. CP would also be in play. We did MVMCP last year and will mostl likely pass on that. Just so many options and not enough nights. Will just have to save it for Pre PCC 2.0.  



maroo said:


> are we still doing a GKTW meet?
> 
> I plan to do ALL of those things... but I don't think I want to plan any of it.



Mary. Tara had a topic a few pages back for a GKTW Meet. Check out what is going on there. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2199652


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> Wow. Over 24 hours without a post. And its a weekday!
> 
> I know some folks are getting together for YeHaw Bob and drinks at PORS.
> I know the Osborne Lights, Candlelight Processional, MVMCP, and ICE at the Gaylord Palms are also going to be going on while we are down.
> 
> Who is planning on something special?




We are up for anything, but we will not rent a car, so whatever we do will be on Disney property.


----------



## shellyminnie

I just got a roommate for DAP!!!!! 


Guess who it is?????


----------



## kimisabella

My parents have informed me that they are interested in coming to DAP also - actually that is a good thing, now we have babysitters for DATW.  They are in the preliminary planning stage, but, looks like they may be tagging along.


----------



## OKW Lover

shellyminnie said:


> I just got a roommate for DAP!!!!!
> 
> 
> Guess who it is?????



I was going to say Todd.  But since he's already got a roommate I'll just have to guess its Aaron.  



kimisabella said:


> My parents have informed me that they are interested in coming to DAP also - actually that is a good thing, now we have babysitters for DATW.  They are in the preliminary planning stage, but, looks like they may be tagging along.



Built in baby sitters!!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

shellyminnie said:


> I just got a roommate for DAP!!!!!
> 
> 
> Guess who it is?????



I know!!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

calypso*a*go-go said:


> I know!!!



I know, too!


----------



## maroo

who?!?


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

I have you updated Mindy.  FWIW, I hope to be able to chat with you a little more this time  

I finally have finished editing the who's coming/going list:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=32255631#post32255631

Let me know if there are any changes/corrections.


----------



## winotracy

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I have you updated Mindy.  FWIW, I hope to be able to chat with you a little more this time
> 
> I finally have finished editing the who's coming/going list:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=32255631#post32255631
> 
> Let me know if there are any changes/corrections.



I don't see me on the list.  Arriving December 10, leaving December 14.  Currently at SSR but waitlisted for BWV.


----------



## TXYankee

baby1disney said:


> Dang it!!! I should've never said that I'd be someone's DAP wife!! Now TXYankee wants to be one, too!!!  LMAO!!!



Don't fret!  I am more then willing to collect husbands instead of being one of many wives!!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

winotracy said:


> I don't see me on the list. Arriving December 10, leaving December 14. Currently at SSR but waitlisted for BWV.


 
You are added   which reminds me - I need to wade through this thread to see the people who didn't post to the other two threads.  
Tracy, you are amazing to keep up with this group!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

shellyminnie said:


> I just got a roommate for DAP!!!!!
> 
> Guess who it is?????





calypso*a*go-go said:


> I know!!!





UrsulasShadow said:


> I know, too!



Okay...I'll spill the beans -- it's Gov. Sarah Palin!  Alaska wouldn't give her the time off for DIS-A-Palooza so she up and quit (that will show them!), unfortunately her new income level required some budget cuts (do you know how expensive DATW can be?).  Luckily Shelly was gracious enough to cut her a special deal.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Okay...I'll spill the beans -- it's Gov. Sarah Palin!  Alaska wouldn't give her the time off for DIS-A-Palooza so she up and quit (that will show them!), unfortunately her new income level required some budget cuts (do you know how expensive DATW can be?).  Luckily Shelly was gracious enough to cut her a special deal.



LOL!


----------



## shellyminnie

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Okay...I'll spill the beans -- it's Gov. Sarah Palin!  Alaska wouldn't give her the time off for DIS-A-Palooza so she up and quit (that will show them!), unfortunately her new income level required some budget cuts (do you know how expensive DATW can be?).  Luckily Shelly was gracious enough to cut her a special deal.


----------



## kab407

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Okay...I'll spill the beans -- it's Gov. Sarah Palin!  Alaska wouldn't give her the time off for DIS-A-Palooza so she up and quit (that will show them!), unfortunately her new income level required some budget cuts (do you know how expensive DATW can be?).  Luckily Shelly was gracious enough to cut her a special deal.



Can't breath.....


----------



## jeanigor

kimisabella said:


> My parents have informed me that they are interested in coming to DAP also - actually that is a good thing, now we have babysitters for DATW.  They are in the preliminary planning stage, but, looks like they may be tagging along.



I agree with Jeff, built in baby sitters!!!!


----------



## krissy2803

Well folks, it looks like DH and I will be at DAP! I am so very excited! 
With all the medical bills coming in I really thought that we would never get to WDW anytime soon after our upcoming Sept. trip. Since it had allready been paid for when all the scary medical stuff happened. (did that make any sense )
Anyway, all of a sudden my father has gifted us some money. I am so shocked by it, shocked and relieved. It puts us out of debt and still have leftover. Sooooo! With our debts paid and our emergency fund back in place, DAP HERE WE COME!


----------



## baby1disney

Well...I'm still looking for a roomie, if anyone is interested. If not, no biggie!!! I'm sure that I'll still manage somehow!!!

Not having a good day....


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> Well...I'm still looking for a roomie, if anyone is interested. If not, no biggie!!! I'm sure that I'll still manage somehow!!!
> 
> Not having a good day....



Hope your day gets better, Terrie!!! 



So when do y'all suppose we can get together during DAP for a Dole Whip?


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Hope your day gets better, Terrie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So when do y'all suppose we can get together during DAP for a Dole Whip?



You know the rules.......


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> You know the rules.......



I will be happy to add anything to the spreadsheet....just trying to get some input and people's ideas.

Friday is DATW @5:30 in Canada. Suppose we can make it to France before nightfall?
Saturday is the DIS Event/Party. Assumed to be in the evening. Location and time to be determined.
Sunday is the tentative live audience podcast taping.

Input? Suggestions? It looks like most people will be arriving on Thursday and staying through Sunday/Monday.


----------



## DVCsince02

Based on that I would suggest Saturday and Noonish.


----------



## Minnie Lor

And maybe we have a GKTW thing in there too or maybe that got dropped.  

I'd love it if we could have a Dole Whip in honor of Bob at some point.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Based on that I would suggest Saturday and Noonish.



MK or Poly?

Crowd calendar suggest a 7 for Saturday. 4's for Thurs., Fri., Sun. and Mon. surrounding DAP, fwiw.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> And maybe we have a GKTW thing in there too or maybe that got dropped.
> 
> I'd love it if we could have a Dole Whip in honor of Bob at some point.



Was hoping it didn't get dropped. Just waiting to be given firm information on when we can do it.


----------



## Dodie

Don't forget the aforementioned trip to POR to see Bob perform at the lounge there. I don't think there's a firm time yet - but some folks want to see the lights at HS beforehand.  This is someone else's "baby," not mine! I'm not volunteering to manage sign-ups or contact POR to warn them that we're coming. I just didn't want to lose track of it.


----------



## DVCsince02

Is there a MVMCP that weekend?


----------



## DVCsince02

Todd, we need a full spreadsheet.....LOL.


----------



## baby1disney

Ok...I know that I'm TOTALLY gonna get it for this, but here it goes: Why exactly is a Dole Whip?!?!? I've heard about them numerous times here on the boards and just don't know what the big deal is about them. I'm willing to do anything and have a good time....plus honor someone's memory...even if I don't know who they were.

So...based on the pic I seen over in DATW thread...it's a good idea to not wear a skirt...right?!?!?


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> Don't forget the aforementioned trip to POR to see Bob perform at the lounge there. I don't think there's a firm time yet - but some folks want to see the lights at HS beforehand.  This is someone else's "baby," not mine! I'm not volunteering to manage sign-ups or contact POR to warn them that we're coming. I just didn't want to lose track of it.



Thanks Dodie. Stacy is staying at POR and she brought up the Yeehaa Bob idea with strong approval from me. It was my plan to do Osborne Lights on Thursday with Deb since DATW and "The Party" will be Friday and Saturday and I wanted to fit Osborne in before we left Sunday late day. I believe Stacy is going to start a list for Yeehaa at some point and it could possibly be a combo list with OL/Yeehaa Bob. We'll get together on this in time.

Schedule would be something like this.

*Thursday - 12/10*
5:30 - Meet at DHS entrance
6:00 - Osborne Lights @DHS
7:30 - Transportation to POR
8:30 - Yeehaa Bob @POR River Roost Lounge

It is my guess that we cannot have any area reserved for us unless we send out stakeholders early to save chairs. My suggestion is those that want to sit together need to get there early so we can command a space. All bets are off after 8:00/8:30 and it could more than likely be standing room.

If anyone else has any experience saving space for the Bob show sharing that info would be appreciated.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Is there a MVMCP that weekend?



Double posting is a violation of inflating post count. Two drink foul. Posting Police!!!!!

I believe MVMCP is on Thursday, Friday and Sunday.


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Double posting is a violation of inflating post count. Two drink foul. Posting Police!!!!!
> 
> I believe MVMCP is on Thursday, Friday and Sunday.



You better check your eyes mister.


----------



## dpuck1998

baby1disney said:


> So...based on the pic I seen over in DATW thread...it's a good idea to not wear a skirt...right?!?!?



I don't know what you are talking about......


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> Ok...I know that I'm TOTALLY gonna get it for this, but here it goes: Why exactly is a Dole Whip?!?!? I've heard about them numerous times here on the boards and just don't know what the big deal is about them. I'm willing to do anything and have a good time....plus honor someone's memory...even if I don't know who they were.
> 
> So...based on the pic I seen over in DATW thread...it's a good idea to not wear a skirt...right?!?!?




A Dole Whip is a wonderful thing. I had my first one at the Unofficial Pre-Cruise Meet at the Poly last year. Spectacular. Especially when mixed 50/50 with a LapuLapu. Bawb was a member of the PodCast crew. If you go back through the podcast archieves, you'll find him.



DVCsince02 said:


> You better check your eyes mister.



I know what I saw. Jut because I have people interrupting me and I can't hit the post button as quickly....jeez


----------



## baby1disney

dpuck1998 said:


> I don't know what you are talking about......


LMFAO!!!! Priceless!!!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Todd, we need a full spreadsheet.....LOL.



Spreadsheet, STAT!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

Booked my flight today!   Coming in Thursday night and leaving Sunday afternoon.   Yea!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Based on this, I'll put DHS for Osborne lights on the same thread.  Heading over now....



georgemoe said:


> Thanks Dodie. Stacy is staying at POR and she brought up the Yeehaa Bob idea with strong approval from me. It was my plan to do Osborne Lights on Thursday with Deb since DATW and "The Party" will be Friday and Saturday and I wanted to fit Osborne in before we left Sunday late day. I believe Stacy is going to start a list for Yeehaa at some point and it could possibly be a combo list with OL/Yeehaa Bob. We'll get together on this in time.
> 
> Schedule would be something like this.
> 
> *Thursday - 12/10*
> 5:30 - Meet at DHS entrance
> 6:00 - Osborne Lights @DHS
> 7:30 - Transportation to POR
> 8:30 - Yeehaa Bob @POR River Roost Lounge
> 
> It is my guess that we cannot have any area reserved for us unless we send out stakeholders early to save chairs. My suggestion is those that want to sit together need to get there early so we can command a space. All bets are off after 8:00/8:30 and it could more than likely be standing room.
> 
> If anyone else has any experience saving space for the Bob show sharing that info would be appreciated.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

baby1disney said:


> Ok...I know that I'm TOTALLY gonna get it for this, but here it goes: Why exactly is a Dole Whip?!?!? I've heard about them numerous times here on the boards and just don't know what the big deal is about them. I'm willing to do anything and have a good time....plus honor someone's memory...even if I don't know who they were.


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dole_Whip

re: Bob -- http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-podcast/ and scroll to bottom of page - make sure you listen to the Bob shows.  In addition to being highly entertaining, you'll get a better understanding of why Bob is and was so loved.


----------



## robind

jeanigor said:


> MK or Poly?
> 
> Crowd calendar suggest a 7 for Saturday. 4's for Thurs., Fri., Sun. and Mon. surrounding DAP, fwiw.



MK  - the ones at the Poly were crap !!!  After a few people (who shall remain nameless) got their's the machine seemed to have broken down.


----------



## baby1disney

Thanks for the info!!! I just might have to try one!!!

Is there anyone who lives near me and either flying outta Toledo/Detroit?? If so, what time?? I thought I could maybe catch a flight around the same time so I could know someone on the plane!!!

Ok...and one last thing..at least for now...I'm on the Pooh size. Are the seatbelts on the plane like car seats or are they shorter?!? I don't wanna go there nad be embarrassed and they tell since I'm not a size 6...I have to pay for an extra ticket!!!

Thanks again for all of your help!!


----------



## jeanigor

robind said:


> MK  - the ones at the Poly were crap !!!  After a few people (who shall remain nameless) got their's the machine seemed to have broken down.



It was broken when I got there. Jaime has pictures to prove it. Scout's honor. Must been whilst we were fetching our LapuLapu's.


----------



## dpuck1998

baby1disney said:


> Thanks for the info!!! I just might have to try one!!!
> 
> Is there anyone who lives near me and either flying outta Toledo/Detroit?? If so, what time?? I thought I could maybe catch a flight around the same time so I could know someone on the plane!!!
> 
> Ok...and one last thing..at least for now...I'm on the Pooh size. Are the seatbelts on the plane like car seats or are they shorter?!? I don't wanna go there nad be embarrassed and they tell since I'm not a size 6...I have to pay for an extra ticket!!!
> 
> Thanks again for all of your help!!



I'm flying out of Detroit on Thursday night and returning on Sunday.


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm flying out of Detroit on Thursday night and returning on Sunday.



I'm flying out of Detroit Thursday Morning, through Midway and then coming home Monday night.


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> Double posting is a violation of inflating post count. Two drink foul. Posting Police!!!!!
> 
> I believe MVMCP is on Thursday, Friday and Sunday.



Since DATW is Friday, that would leave either Thursday or Sunday - I think a number of people are leaving on Sunday - do you think there would be enough interest for MVMCP on Thursday?


----------



## baby1disney

kimisabella said:


> Since DATW is Friday, that would leave either Thursday or Sunday - I think a number of people are leaving on Sunday - do you think there would be enough interest for MVMCP on Thursday?



I would be game for it. Although, I wouldn't be coming in until late afternoon/early evening because I have school until noon that day. So my flight would have to be no later than 2pm at the earliest...how soon am I supposed to get to the airport?!?! I mean...what's the procedure??

I mean if I book a flight at 2:30, should I get there at 12:30??


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> I would be game for it. Although, I wouldn't be coming in until late afternoon/early evening because I have school until noon that day. So my flight would have to be no later than 2pm at the earliest...how soon am I supposed to get to the airport?!?! I mean...what's the procedure??
> 
> I mean if I book a flight at 2:30, should I get there at 12:30??



Don fly's out of Metro more than I do, but I play chauffeur enough. Even though the airlines say 2 hours, 1.5 should be enough, but don't forget there could be bad weather. If you got a ride right from school, I would venture a 3pm departure your best bet.


----------



## guynwdm

kimisabella said:


> Since DATW is Friday, that would leave either Thursday or Sunday - I think a number of people are leaving on Sunday - do you think there would be enough interest for MVMCP on Thursday?



I am wanting to make sure I do MVMCP while down there.  I mostly go for the pictures and had enough of them to make the photo pass worth the price.  I am waiting for the official spreadsheet to know when would work best....  I am sure someone is on it.


----------



## kab407

kimisabella said:


> Since DATW is Friday, that would leave either Thursday or Sunday - I think a number of people are leaving on Sunday - do you think there would be enough interest for MVMCP on Thursday?



Hi Andrea.

The other thought for Thursday is: 

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2222170


----------



## jeanigor

guynwdm said:


> I am wanting to make sure I do MVMCP while down there.  I mostly go for the pictures and had enough of them to make the photo pass worth the price.  I am waiting for the official spreadsheet to know when would work best....  I am sure someone is on it.



I'd like to do it too. Have to see what my better half thinks. And pictures? Like without the STEEK? Blasphemy.


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> I'd like to do it too. Have to see what my better half thinks. And pictures? Like without the STEEK? Blasphemy.


 
Right now, the *tentative* plan for me (and Todd? and Robin?) is CP at EPCOT Thursday night and then head over to Bob Jackson.  I think MVMCP would be great for Sunday night...

And the steek is ready!


----------



## dpuck1998

baby1disney said:


> I would be game for it. Although, I wouldn't be coming in until late afternoon/early evening because I have school until noon that day. So my flight would have to be no later than 2pm at the earliest...how soon am I supposed to get to the airport?!?! I mean...what's the procedure??
> 
> I mean if I book a flight at 2:30, should I get there at 12:30??





jeanigor said:


> Don fly's out of Metro more than I do, but I play chauffeur enough. Even though the airlines say 2 hours, 1.5 should be enough, but don't forget there could be bad weather. If you got a ride right from school, I would venture a 3pm departure your best bet.



I usually plan to be at the airport 2 hours early.  I'd rather sit and wait than run the risk of missing a flight due to weather, traffic or other reasons.


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> Double posting is a violation of inflating post count. Two drink foul. Posting Police!!!!!


 
Did someone call the Posting Police???? 

My sources tell me there was a violation for a brief period of time that requires a slap on the wrist and not a full blown fine since the problem was corrected in due time.  Slaps on the wrist do not require the purchase of a round of drinks during DATW but do require that the violator (Jen) allow the notifier (Todd) to get cuts in one drink line of his choice at DATW. 

Don't let it happen again, Missy!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


> Did someone call the Posting Police????
> 
> My sources tell me there was a violation for a brief period of time that requires a slap on the wrist and not a full blown fine since the problem was corrected in due time.  Slaps on the wrist do not require the purchase of a round of drinks during DATW but do require that the violator (Jen) allow the notifier (Todd) to get cuts in one drink line of his choice at DATW.
> 
> Don't let it happen again, Missy!!!!



She did it on FB too!!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> She did it on FB too!!!!



Tattletale!


----------



## Madi100

guynwdm said:


> I am wanting to make sure I do MVMCP while down there.  I mostly go for the pictures and had enough of them to make the photo pass worth the price.  I am waiting for the official spreadsheet to know when would work best....  I am sure someone is on it.



When are you arriving?  Where are you staying?  I'm going solo from Wednesday to Friday.  Then James will join me.


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> She did it on FB too!!!!



What kind of DH are you?!?!?!?!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> What kind of DH are you?!?!?!?!



First, we're married? I thought I was the token.

Second, cuts in line for booze yield more cuts in line for booze. Kinda like you scratch my back, I'll scratch yours.


----------



## DVCsince02

Token?  I was most sincere in my proposal.


----------



## baby1disney

jeanigor said:


> Don fly's out of Metro more than I do, but I play chauffeur enough. Even though the airlines say 2 hours, 1.5 should be enough, but don't forget there could be bad weather. If you got a ride right from school, I would venture a 3pm departure your best bet.



Yeah... I would have to have my mom take me to the airport because my DH wouldn't know how to get there and back without killing someone!!! LOL!!! Although...he does have VZWNavigation on his phone.....

Just remembered...he can't...son doesn't get outta school until 3:15 and I think DH would stick around until I got on the plane...



dpuck1998 said:


> I usually plan to be at the airport 2 hours early.  I'd rather sit and wait than run the risk of missing a flight due to weather, traffic or other reasons.


 This is very tru...are you allowed to drink prior gettin on board?!?!?! I might have to have 1,2,5,9...lmfao!!!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Token?  I was most sincere in my proposal.



Ask Jaime, to confirm...but sometimes you need to ask me something a couple of times if you want an answer.


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> She did it on FB too!!!!


 
Well, that is a whole differenct kettle of fish then!!!!  A DIS posting violation and a facebook positing violation on the same day are grounds for use of the Buy a Round fine.


----------



## maroo

Minnie Lor said:


> And maybe we have a GKTW thing in there too or maybe that got dropped.
> 
> I'd love it if we could have a Dole Whip in honor of Bob at some point.




Hi Lorie!  I did not see an answer to your question.

Dave is organizing that, but it is still on!!    It is possible, though, that it will need to be one of the mornings...because most of the kids are there for breakfast and dinner and evening activities and our days are getting pretty full with DAP activities.  But more will be coming on this!!


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Ask Jaime, to confirm...but sometimes you need to ask me something a couple of times if you want an answer.



DVCsince02: Toddles--------------------- Will you be my gay husband?

Annette_VA: y'all ain't right! LOL

Tonya2426: my virtual heart belongs to only one man 

scarlett873: Big Love style...

Dodie: LOL

jeanigor: Of course precious

nuff said.......


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Token?  I was most sincere in my proposal.



I do hereby humbly request your forgiveness regarding the proposal.


----------



## georgemoe

I knew today was kind of weird like but now with the good girl Nicole trying to hook up with Rob, all hell has broken loose.


----------



## kab407

georgemoe said:


> I knew today was kind of weird like but now with the good girl Nicole trying to hook up with Rob, all hell has broken loose.



Can't...breath......


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> I knew today was kind of weird like but now with the good girl Nicole trying to hook up with Rob, all hell has broken loose.



I just fell out of my chair with laughter!!!


----------



## baby1disney

<----is confused by everything!!! Who's gettin married?!?! What?? Huh?? Who??? Am I invited?!?!? LMFAOH!!!!! I am confused, but when am I not???




Tonya2426 said:


> Well, that is a whole differenct kettle of fish then!!!!  A DIS posting violation and a facebook positing violation on the same day are grounds for use of the Buy a Round fine.


I would not object to that ruling!!! 

What is GTKW??? I know DATW is Drink Around The World...but GKTW??? I'm not sure!!!

(Baby1disney is on her 4th cup of coffee...normally only has two ..if that. Please excuse the third person reference!!)


----------



## dpuck1998

baby1disney said:


> <----is confused by everything!!! Who's gettin married?!?! What?? Huh?? Who??? Am I invited?!?!? LMFAOH!!!!! I am confused, but when am I not???
> 
> 
> 
> I would not object to that ruling!!!
> 
> What is GTKW??? I know DATW is Drink Around The World...but GKTW??? I'm not sure!!!
> 
> (Baby1disney is on her 4th cup of coffee...normally only has two ..if that. Please excuse the third person reference!!)



GKTW = Give kids the world.  Charity in Orlando that has a village...well...here
www.gktw.org

That is easier


----------



## kimisabella

kab407 said:


> Hi Andrea.
> 
> The other thought for Thursday is:
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2222170



Hey Kathy!
Since we will have the kids with us, I think they would prefer going to MVMCP... There are SO many things to do around that time and only so many days to do it!  We have yet to see the Osbourne lights so that is definatley on my list...  I guess we will have to wait until the official spreadsheet comes out


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> <----is confused by everything!!! Who's gettin married?!?! What?? Huh?? Who??? Am I invited?!?!? LMFAOH!!!!! I am confused, but when am I not???
> 
> 
> 
> I would not object to that ruling!!!
> 
> What is GTKW??? I know DATW is Drink Around The World...but GKTW??? I'm not sure!!!
> 
> (Baby1disney is on her 4th cup of coffee...normally only has two ..if that. Please excuse the third person reference!!)



Of course you are invited!!! Third person perspective is perfectly acceptable. Tiara Todd often speaks in real life about himself that way.

GKTW stands for Give Kids the World. Maroo can give a better description than I can, I am sure. But it is a wonderful place that I volunteered at when I was on the College Program and helped raise money for with the Muddy Buddy, just prior to the first Podcast Cruise.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Right now, the *tentative* plan for me (and Todd? and Robin?) is CP at EPCOT Thursday night and then head over to Bob Jackson.  I think MVMCP would be great for Sunday night...
> 
> And the steek is ready!



Todd likes this.


----------



## baby1disney

jeanigor said:


> Of course you are invited!!! Third person perspective is perfectly acceptable. Tiara Todd often speaks in real life about himself that way.
> 
> GKTW stands for Give Kids the World. Maroo can give a better description than I can, I am sure. But it is a wonderful place that I volunteered at when I was on the College Program and helped raise money for with the Muddy Buddy, just prior to the first Podcast Cruise.



Thanks for the invite!!! I donn't know why I've drank soo much coffee today...I'm nuts!!! I promise that I usually don't speak in third person....at least not publically!!!    I just thought about something: Everyone will know who I am because..unless I'm wrong..maybe the only African American in the group?!??! I won't be able to fool anyone!!!

OOOOHHHH wait....I could come dressed like the ghost from Christmas past...


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Ask Jaime, to confirm...but sometimes you need to ask me something a couple of times if you want an answer.


 

He's real good at the hemmin' and the hawin'...  


Sometimes you just have to IM on FB him with, "Hey!  Idiot!  What are you DOING?!?!?!?!"


----------



## Tonya2426

baby1disney said:


> Thanks for the invite!!! I donn't know why I've drank soo much coffee today...I'm nuts!!! I promise that I usually don't speak in third person....at least not publically!!!    I just thought about something: Everyone will know who I am because..unless I'm wrong..maybe the only African American in the group?!??! I won't be able to fool anyone!!!
> 
> OOOOHHHH wait....I could come dressed like the ghost from Christmas past...


 
You could dress as Princess Tiana!!!    But who could be the Frog Prince?????


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


> You could dress as Princess Tiana!!!    But who could be the Frog Prince?????



Anyone on here from King Frog, GA???Must resist calling Don an amphibian. Must resist. Must resist . This is tough . Hold out . What the heck, I am not on anybody's good boy list.


----------



## Madi100

georgemoe said:


> I knew today was kind of weird like but now with the good girl Nicole trying to hook up with Rob, all hell has broken loose.




OK, my day is a little stressful, so I had to go back and see what I wrote.  Oh my gosh, I have to say that is the first completely innocent thing I've ever said, and it looks bad.  I was just making small talk, lol.


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> Anyone on here from King Frog, GA???Must resist calling Don an amphibian. Must resist. Must resist . This is tough . Hold out . What the heck, I am not on anybody's good boy list.



Hey, I'm strictly right handed!


----------



## baby1disney

I could go as her huh????? 

Ahhh...it don't matter to me!!! Everyone always tell me that I'm the whitest black girl they ever met!!! LMFAO!!!

I have a good time no matter where I'm at...as long as your nice to me...I'll be flirty with you...oops I meant nice!! Did I just say that out loud??

Any prince takers?!?!? I promise I'm nice and cute and sweet...and oh what the heck!! I'd take anyone!!! LMFAOH!!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

baby1disney said:


> I could go as her huh?????
> 
> Ahhh...it don't matter to me!!! Everyone always tell me that I'm the whitest black girl they ever met!!! LMFAO!!!
> 
> I have a good time no matter where I'm at...as long as your nice to me...I'll be flirty with you...oops I meant nice!! Did I just say that out loud??
> 
> Any prince takers?!?!? I promise I'm nice and cute and sweet...and oh what the heck!! I'd take anyone!!! LMFAOH!!!!



Sounds like someone is fishing for a DIS Husband.  I'm always available, pending approval from the harem.


----------



## maroo

jeanigor said:


> GKTW stands for Give Kids the World. Maroo can give a better description than I can, I am sure. But it is a wonderful place that I volunteered at when I was on the College Program and helped raise money for with the Muddy Buddy, just prior to the first Podcast Cruise.




Todd...I did not realize you have been to GKTW!!!    You just went up two more rungs on the DIS ladder, my friend!  

Terrie...Give Kids the World is a WONDERFUL place.  It is a resort for Make a Wish kids and their families.  The Make a Wish (and other wish granting organizations) send all of the families that wish for Orlando attractions to stay at GKTW.

GKTW provides a wonderful 2 bedroom handicapped accessible villa for the family to sleep in.  They provide meals, park tickets, all the ice cream you can eat, entertainment at night and more for the families - all for FREE.  

And you can look at the pictures and see that it is a wonderful place.  But until you set foot on the property and hear the music and see the looks on the kids faces...the laughter and the joy at that wonderful place...it is just not something you can explain by looking at even the website.  

We will have at least one opportunity for you guys to volunteer at GKTW during DAP.  It will probably be on one of the mornings, though - so it may be painful getting up early to go over there.  But is is SOOOOOO worth it!!!!

If you want to know more about GKTW, you can read the Wish Trip reports (Blue link in my siggie), the rainbow TR link in my siggie...or you can watch this video of Lauren's trip...

This is actually a NEW video that I made for a Disney podcaster to use for a presentation he is making.  I have permission from David Cook's publisher to distribute as we want (with few exceptions - we can't sell it) but you can link it wherever you want.

Lauren's Wish Trip and GKTW Video

I hope everyone is able to make it when we go to GKTW so that you guys can all see this wonderful place!!


----------



## Dodie

Madi100 said:


> When are you arriving?  Where are you staying?  I'm going solo from Wednesday to Friday.  Then James will join me.





georgemoe said:


> I knew today was kind of weird like but now with the good girl Nicole trying to hook up with Rob, all hell has broken loose.





Madi100 said:


> OK, my day is a little stressful, so I had to go back and see what I wrote.  Oh my gosh, I have to say that is the first completely innocent thing I've ever said, and it looks bad.  I was just making small talk, lol.



Oh...my...goodness!!!!!!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

maroo said:


> Todd...I did not realize you have been to GKTW!!!    You just went up two more rungs on the DIS ladder, my friend!
> 
> Terrie...Give Kids the World is a WONDERFUL place.  It is a resort for Make a Wish kids and their families.  The Make a Wish (and other wish granting organizations) send all of the families that wish for Orlando attractions to stay at GKTW.
> 
> GKTW provides a wonderful 2 bedroom handicapped accessible villa for the family to sleep in.  They provide meals, park tickets, all the ice cream you can eat, entertainment at night and more for the families - all for FREE.
> 
> And you can look at the pictures and see that it is a wonderful place.  But until you set foot on the property and hear the music and see the looks on the kids faces...the laughter and the joy at that wonderful place...it is just not something you can explain by looking at even the website.
> 
> We will have at least one opportunity for you guys to volunteer at GKTW during DAP.  It will probably be on one of the mornings, though - so it may be painful getting up early to go over there.  But is is SOOOOOO worth it!!!!
> 
> If you want to know more about GKTW, you can read the Wish Trip reports (Blue link in my siggie), the rainbow TR link in my siggie...or you can watch this video of Lauren's trip...
> 
> This is actually a NEW video that I made for a Disney podcaster to use for a presentation he is making.  I have permission from David Cook's publisher to distribute as we want (with few exceptions - we can't sell it) but you can link it wherever you want.
> 
> Lauren's Wish Trip and GKTW Video



Ok, I'm there!  Time and place so Todd can get it on the spreadsheet!  Who is driving me??


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> Ok, I'm there!  Time and place so Todd can get it on the spreadsheet!  Who is driving me??



That is going to be my issues also.  I'm going to have no car.  Hopefully it will work out for me to go.


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> Ok, I'm there!  Time and place so Todd can get it on the spreadsheet!  Who is driving me??





Madi100 said:


> That is going to be my issues also.  I'm going to have no car.  Hopefully it will work out for me to go.



I will probably most definitely be going so you guys can ride with me!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Outstanding video, Mary! I'm there.


----------



## tickledtink33

Hi everyone

It looks like I've missed a lot since I've been gone. 

I am posting on my brand spanking new computer.  I came home from Maine to find that my computer was as dead as a doornail.  I really didn't want to spend the money on a new one but I have a feeling it was my mother board and I didn't want to spend a lot of money repairing a 6 year old computer.  I'm really glad me and Anna are rooming for DAP and the ABD trip after having to spend a bunch of money yesterday.  Oh and then I couldn't get Itunes to sync my Ipod or my Iphone, grrrrrr.  Finally got it to work a little while ago.  This new version of Itunes is really cranky.

Hope everyone had a great 4th.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

baby1disney said:


> Just remembered...he can't...son doesn't get outta school until 3:15 and *I think DH would stick around until I got on the plane*...


Clearly you are a newlywed.  My DH plans to drop me off at the door so he doesn't have to pay for parking.  I'll be lucky if he stops instead of just slowing down enough for me to open the door and jump out.  


maroo said:


> Hi Lorie! I did not see an answer to your question.
> 
> Dave is organizing that, but it is still on!!  It is possible, though, that it will need to be one of the mornings...because most of the kids are there for breakfast and dinner and evening activities and our days are getting pretty full with DAP activities. But more will be coming on this!!


 I am so very glad to hear this event is still on.  It is high on my list. 


shellyminnie said:


> I will probably most definitely be going so you guys can ride with me!!


I need a ride - I'll help out with the cost if I can ride with you


----------



## firsttimemom

kimisabella said:


> Since DATW is Friday, that would leave either Thursday or Sunday - I think a number of people are leaving on Sunday - do you think there would be enough interest for MVMCP on Thursday?



I'm thinking about staying thru Sunday night so we can do MVMCP then bcs I want to be able to see yea ha bob on Thursday.


----------



## kimisabella

firsttimemom said:


> I'm thinking about staying thru Sunday night so we can do MVMCP then bcs I want to be able to see yea ha bob on Thursday.



OK - maybe Sunday will be the better day for MVMCP then... I think as more details come out and time gets closer we will have a better idea of which night will work out best.


----------



## shellyminnie

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I need a ride - I'll help out with the cost if I can ride with you



Let's see, I have room for 4 besides me:

Mindy (maybe)
Don
Nicole
and You!!!!

We'll make sure to put Don in the front seat so he'll behave himself!!


----------



## ADP

Morning Friends!  

We are about 5 months away from arriving at DAP.  Lots of activities seem to be shaping up.
GKTW trip
Yee Haw Bob meet
Pre DAP meet @ the Boardwalk (Possible Candlelight Processional)  
DATW 
Disney Institue event
DAP main event
Live podcast taping

Did I miss anything? 

I can't wait to see everyone again.  I know we'll get to see some of you before DAP, but having "everyone" together is always a blast.  I miss you guys.


----------



## tiggerbell

ADP said:


> Morning Friends!
> 
> We are about 5 months away from arriving at DAP. Lots of activities seem to be shaping up.
> GKTW trip
> Yee Haw Bob meet
> Pre DAP meet @ the Boardwalk (Possible Candlelight Processional)
> DATW
> Disney Institue event
> DAP main event
> Live podcast taping
> 
> Did I miss anything?
> 
> I can't wait to see everyone again. I know we'll get to see some of you before DAP, but having "everyone" together is always a blast. I miss you guys.


 

I need _*another*_ new set of friends - who SLEEP on occasion!  

Eh, I can sleep when I'm dead, huh?


----------



## jeanigor

To make it more of a table (so my mind can see it)

*Events in the works*
Thursday 12/10/09:
Candlelight Processional
Osbourn Lights
Yee Haw Bob
MVMCP

Friday 12/11/09:
Disney Institute Event
DATW

Saturday 12/12/09:
DIS Unplugged Event/Party

Sunday 12/13/09:
Live audience Podcast Taping
MVMCP

I know I am missing GKTW, but I am not sure what day to assign it to. What should be edited? Added?


----------



## dpuck1998

shellyminnie said:


> Let's see, I have room for 4 besides me:
> 
> Mindy (maybe)
> Don
> Nicole
> and You!!!!
> 
> We'll make sure to put Don in the front seat so he'll behave himself!!



Can I drive!  



ADP said:


> Morning Friends!
> 
> We are about 5 months away from arriving at DAP.  Lots of activities seem to be shaping up.
> GKTW trip
> Yee Haw Bob meet
> Pre DAP meet @ the Boardwalk (Possible Candlelight Processional)
> DATW
> Disney Institue event
> DAP main event
> Live podcast taping
> 
> Did I miss anything?
> 
> I can't wait to see everyone again.  I know we'll get to see some of you before DAP, but having "everyone" together is always a blast.  I miss you guys.



Awwww......you big sap!


----------



## ADP

tiggerbell said:


> Eh, I can sleep when I'm dead, huh?


LOL! 
My dad says that all the time!  



jeanigor said:


> To make it more of a table (so my mind can see it)
> 
> *Events in the works*
> Thursday 12/10/09:
> Pre-DAP @ Boardwalk
> Candlelight Processional
> Osbourn Light
> Yee Haw Bob
> MVMCP
> 
> Friday 12/11/09:
> Disney Institute Event
> DATW
> 
> Saturday 12/12/09:
> DIS Unplugged Event/Party
> 
> Sunday 12/13/09:
> Live audience Podcast Taping
> MVMCP
> 
> I know I am missing GKTW, but I am not sure what day to assign it to. What should be edited? Added?


Thanks a million Todd!  That ties it all together.  



dpuck1998 said:


> Can I drive!
> 
> 
> Awwww......you big sap!


  After everything we ate this past weekend I am a "BIG" sap!   I'm exercising somehow, someway tonight.


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> After everything we ate this past weekend I am a "BIG" sap!   I'm exercising somehow, someway tonight.



Me too!  I'm going to at least run and hit the gym.  Still feeling a little blah though.


----------



## baby1disney

dpuck1998 said:


> Hey, I'm strictly right handed!


<---Just shakes her head



dpuck1998 said:


> Sounds like someone is fishing for a DIS Husband.  I'm always available, pending approval from the harem.


Hmmmm.... I don't want to cause any troubles....but ok!! LMAO!!!



Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Clearly you are a newlywed.  My DH plans to drop me off at the door so he doesn't have to pay for parking.  I'll be lucky if he stops instead of just slowing down enough for me to open the door and jump out.


 Yes...how did you know I was a newlywed?!?! Is it that obvious?!?!  He's always been like that. We've been together for 3yrs and he's still the same way...drives me nuts. Although, I must say this: DH letting me go alone on this trip is a B-I-G step for him. Usually we do everything together and this is going to be the first away trip for either of us.

I would love to do GKTW!!! That place seems awesome!!! 

I do have a question..yes..yes..yes..I know!! Terrie has another question..go figure!! But, are there any shuttles/taxis that will take you to your hotel off-site? I made a ressie at the Hoilday Inn by DTD. I work for that chain and I get a great discount. I'm just tryin to figure out if it would be cheaper to stay on site and get the ME or this way. Any ideas would help tremendously!! (however you spell that...only on my first cup!!)


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> Can I drive!


----------



## maroo

dpuck1998 said:


> Ok, I'm there!  Time and place so Todd can get it on the spreadsheet!  Who is driving me??





Madi100 said:


> That is going to be my issues also.  I'm going to have no car.  Hopefully it will work out for me to go.





shellyminnie said:


> I will probably most definitely be going so you guys can ride with me!!





Minnie Lor said:


> Outstanding video, Mary! I'm there.




Aw!  Thank you, Lorie!  It was fun to put together.  And I am still not sick of that song!  



Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I am so very glad to hear this event is still on.  It is high on my list.



Wow!  Thanks for all of the responses!!   The GKTW "meet" is going to be awesome!

I know we don't have a date and time yet and we have a lot of time to figure out transportation.  I know I will have a car and several of us will have a car and IF we didn't have enough space in a car, we could always split a cab several ways.

Dave Parfitt is going to organize us with this!  




firsttimemom said:


> I'm thinking about staying thru Sunday night so we can do MVMCP then bcs I want to be able to see yea ha bob on Thursday.



Bummer I won't be there on Thursday!





ADP said:


> Morning Friends!
> 
> We are about 5 months away from arriving at DAP.  Lots of activities seem to be shaping up.
> GKTW trip
> Yee Haw Bob meet
> Pre DAP meet @ the Boardwalk (Possible Candlelight Processional)
> DATW
> Disney Institue event
> DAP main event
> Live podcast taping
> 
> Did I miss anything?
> 
> I can't wait to see everyone again.  I know we'll get to see some of you before DAP, but having "everyone" together is always a blast.  I miss you guys.



MVMCP?!?  If you guys are going to do that on Sunday.  Phew!



tiggerbell said:


> I need _*another*_ new set of friends - who SLEEP on occasion!
> 
> Eh, I can sleep when I'm dead, huh?








jeanigor said:


> To make it more of a table (so my mind can see it)
> 
> *Events in the works*
> Thursday 12/10/09:
> Pre-DAP @ Boardwalk
> Candlelight Processional
> Osbourn Light
> Yee Haw Bob
> MVMCP
> 
> Friday 12/11/09:
> Disney Institute Event
> DATW
> 
> Saturday 12/12/09:
> DIS Unplugged Event/Party
> 
> Sunday 12/13/09:
> Live audience Podcast Taping
> MVMCP
> 
> I know I am missing GKTW, but I am not sure what day to assign it to. What should be edited? Added?



Not sure where to put GKTW?


----------



## dpuck1998

maroo said:


> Not sure where to put GKTW?



Friday or Saturday early maybe?


----------



## baby1disney

Saturday looks good...but I would have to ride with someone as well....if someone doesn't mind!!


----------



## tickledtink33

baby1disney said:


> <---Just shakes her head
> 
> Hmmmm.... I don't want to cause any troubles....but ok!! LMAO!!!
> 
> Yes...how did you know I was a newlywed?!?! Is it that obvious?!?!  He's always been like that. We've been together for 3yrs and he's still the same way...drives me nuts. Although, I must say this: DH letting me go alone on this trip is a B-I-G step for him. Usually we do everything together and this is going to be the first away trip for either of us.
> 
> I would love to do GKTW!!! That place seems awesome!!!
> 
> I do have a question..yes..yes..yes..I know!! Terrie has another question..go figure!! But, are there any shuttles/taxis that will take you to your hotel off-site? I made a ressie at the Hoilday Inn by DTD. I work for that chain and I get a great discount. I'm just tryin to figure out if it would be cheaper to stay on site and get the ME or this way. Any ideas would help tremendously!! (however you spell that...only on my first cup!!)



You could take a Mears shuttle van.  It will cost you $33 round trip.    You don't need a reservation (although you can make one if you want to).  They have check in counters on the same level as the car rental counters.  It is one level below bag claim.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

shellyminnie said:


> Let's see, I have room for 4 besides me:
> 
> Mindy (maybe)
> Don
> Nicole
> and You!!!!
> 
> We'll make sure to put Don in the front seat so he'll behave himself!!


An excellent idea about Don!  Thanks, btw - you rock! 


jeanigor said:


> To make it more of a table (so my mind can see it)
> 
> *Events in the works*
> Thursday 12/10/09:
> Pre-DAP @ Boardwalk
> Candlelight Processional
> Osbourn Light
> Yee Haw Bob
> MVMCP
> 
> Friday 12/11/09:
> Disney Institute Event
> DATW
> 
> Saturday 12/12/09:
> DIS Unplugged Event/Party
> 
> Sunday 12/13/09:
> Live audience Podcast Taping
> MVMCP
> 
> I know I am missing GKTW, but I am not sure what day to assign it to. What should be edited? Added?


You missed GKTW - I think Dave was looking at Saturday morning.  
Now that you put everything in date order, I just realized I am missing the CP!!!  Now I'm in a quandary... what to do, what to do.  I've never seen CP before but I really didn't want to miss the Osborne Lights either.    I need more days in my vacation.


----------



## jeanigor

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> You missed GKTW - I think Dave was looking at Saturday morning.
> Now that you put everything in date order, I just realized I am missing the CP!!!  Now I'm in a quandary... what to do, what to do.  I've never seen CP before but I really didn't want to miss the Osborne Lights either.    I need more days in my vacation.



I have not done either myself. Dependent upon what the crew has in store, I might think about seeing the O Lights on Saturday before whatever they have planned, assuming it is in the evening.

We'll have to talk to Dave and see what he is able to set up for us.

And I think there was a thread or something posted about being a Voluntourist. Can't just show up and surprise them.


----------



## katscradle

krissy2803 said:


> Well folks, it looks like DH and I will be at DAP! I am so very excited!
> With all the medical bills coming in I really thought that we would never get to WDW anytime soon after our upcoming Sept. trip. Since it had allready been paid for when all the scary medical stuff happened. (did that make any sense )
> Anyway, all of a sudden my father has gifted us some money. I am so shocked by it, shocked and relieved. It puts us out of debt and still have leftover. Sooooo! With our debts paid and our emergency fund back in place, DAP HERE WE COME!





georgemoe said:


> Thanks Dodie. Stacy is staying at POR and she brought up the Yeehaa Bob idea with strong approval from me. It was my plan to do Osborne Lights on Thursday with Deb since DATW and "The Party" will be Friday and Saturday and I wanted to fit Osborne in before we left Sunday late day. I believe Stacy is going to start a list for Yeehaa at some point and it could possibly be a combo list with OL/Yeehaa Bob. We'll get together on this in time.
> 
> Schedule would be something like this.
> 
> *Thursday - 12/10*
> 5:30 - Meet at DHS entrance
> 6:00 - Osborne Lights @DHS
> 7:30 - Transportation to POR
> 8:30 - Yeehaa Bob @POR River Roost Lounge
> 
> It is my guess that we cannot have any area reserved for us unless we send out stakeholders early to save chairs. My suggestion is those that want to sit together need to get there early so we can command a space. All bets are off after 8:00/8:30 and it could more than likely be standing room.
> 
> If anyone else has any experience saving space for the Bob show sharing that info would be appreciated.



Krissy,  I am so glad you and your DH will be there.
I can't wait to see you again. I am also looking forward to meeting your DH. 

George, keep me posted on when things are going to be happening, John and I would love to do these things with everyone!


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> You could take a Mears shuttle van.  It will cost you $33 round trip.    You don't need a reservation (although you can make one if you want to).  They have check in counters on the same level as the car rental counters.  It is one level below bag claim.



If she can get her company discount at the hotel, the added $33 may still be a better deal.


----------



## ADP

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> An excellent idea about Don!  Thanks, btw - you rock!
> 
> You missed GKTW - I think Dave was looking at Saturday morning.
> Now that you put everything in date order, I just realized I am missing the CP!!!  Now I'm in a quandary... what to do, what to do.  I've never seen CP before but I really didn't want to miss the Osborne Lights either.    I need more days in my vacation.



CP (especially if you've never done it before) and the Osborne Lights are not to be missed.  The Osborne Lights stay on after the park closes.  As long as you got to Hollywood Studios before the gates closed you could walk back there and check them out.  Cast Members will let you stay for some time after the park has closed.  In fact; viewing the lights after the park has closed is the best time because its usually not as crowded.  I'm not sure if that helps your situation, but I thought I'd point it out just in case.


----------



## baby1disney

tickledtink33 said:


> You could take a Mears shuttle van.  It will cost you $33 round trip.    You don't need a reservation (although you can make one if you want to).  They have check in counters on the same level as the car rental counters.  It is one level below bag claim.



Thanks!!! I've seen those shuttle buses before and wondered what/where they went to!! Now I know!!



Disneybridein2k3 said:


> An excellent idea about Don!  Thanks, btw - you rock!
> 
> You missed GKTW - I think Dave was looking at Saturday morning.
> Now that you put everything in date order, I just realized I am missing the CP!!!  Now I'm in a quandary... what to do, what to do.  I've never seen CP before but I really didn't want to miss the Osborne Lights either.   *I need more days in my vacation*.


I've been thinking the same thing!!! LOL!!!


----------



## georgemoe

ADP said:


> After everything we ate this past weekend I am a "BIG" sap!   I'm exercising somehow, someway tonight.





dpuck1998 said:


> Me too!  I'm going to at least run and hit the gym.  Still feeling a little blah though.



You two need to learn how to put the cake down. 



jeanigor said:


> I have not done either myself. Dependent upon what the crew has in store, I might think about seeing the *O Lights on Saturday* before whatever they have planned, assuming it is in the evening.





katscradle said:


> George, keep me posted on when things are going to be happening, John and I would love to do these things with everyone!



Todd. That is a good idea as well. Until we get all the details from the team, all we have is just a "straw DAP dog". Lots of good ideas that will evolve and change as we get more information. It will be a challenge to try and do everything. Deb and I have not done CP and would like to at some point.

Katherine I wouldn't let you and John miss a beat!


----------



## maroo

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> An excellent idea about Don!  Thanks, btw - you rock!
> 
> You missed GKTW - I think Dave was looking at Saturday morning.
> Now that you put everything in date order, I just realized I am missing the CP!!!  Now I'm in a quandary... what to do, what to do.  I've never seen CP before but I really didn't want to miss the Osborne Lights either.    I need more days in my vacation.





ADP said:


> CP (especially if you've never done it before) and the Osborne Lights are not to be missed.  The Osborne Lights stay on after the park closes.  As long as you got to Hollywood Studios before the gates closed you could walk back there and check them out.  Cast Members will let you stay for some time after the park has closed.  In fact; viewing the lights after the park has closed is the best time because its usually not as crowded.  I'm not sure if that helps your situation, but I thought I'd point it out just in case.



I was going to say the exact same thing.

Our plans for later in the week...after DAP...were to get early ressies (late lunch) at Le Cellier laughing: I know), go to CP, then hop over to DHS and play around till the park closes...THEN watch the Osbourne Lights.  I have heard the park clears out and you can watch them with very few people around!  

So, basically...I totally agree with ADP!   Like how that rhymes?


And Terrie...I think you are going to just have to write down Option A (offsite) and Option B (onsite) and see what your cost difference is.   I usually have option A, B, C and D...

I would also look into renting a car...because you may save (if you use a discount to get one) even more money.


On that same note.....
One of the things I am wondering...is where everything is going to be??

If the Disney Institute is somewhere at a resort (and I assume it would be, since there is no good place to have it in a park?), then taking the ME is going to be a little strange...we would take the ME to a park then ME to the resort, right?  

Same with the party.  It could be at a park, but if it is at a resort, same issue. 

Between those things, the GKTW meet, and meeting some of my friends at the Boardwalk during the weekend - I think renting a car may be a good option for me.  But I am just thinking out loud here?    What do you guys think?  

I plan to check out some of those Disney savings sites and see if I can find a good code for a rental car for a few days?  Maybe even rent from the airport because I am getting in so late on Thursday night that I don't want to be on the ME all night.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

OMG you guys are planners.  I had no idea.  I am working on the GKTW service trip.  I'll let you know when I have more details.


----------



## ADP

georgemoe said:


> You two need to learn how to put the cake down.


It will be hard...Kathy pointed out on FB that today is National Chocolate Day.  How can we put the cake down now?


----------



## jeanigor

Mouse Skywalker said:


> OMG you guys are planners.  I had no idea.  I am working on the GKTW service trip.  I'll let you know when I have more details.



Really Dave? You had no idea? I know you at least saw the insanity of the Podcast Cruise threads...what would make DAP any different?????


----------



## baby1disney

You guys really are planners....but then again...with a group this size you would have to be!!!


----------



## georgemoe

ADP said:


> It will be hard...Kathy pointed out on FB that today is National Chocolate Day.  How can we put the cake down now?



Go with a Fudgsicle.


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> To make it more of a table (so my mind can see it)
> 
> *Events in the works*
> Thursday 12/10/09:
> Pre-DAP @ Boardwalk
> Candlelight Processional
> Osbourn Light
> Yee Haw Bob
> MVMCP
> 
> Friday 12/11/09:
> Disney Institute Event
> DATW
> 
> Saturday 12/12/09:
> DIS Unplugged Event/Party
> 
> Sunday 12/13/09:
> Live audience Podcast Taping
> MVMCP
> 
> I know I am missing GKTW, but I am not sure what day to assign it to. What should be edited? Added?



Seeing this all written out (Thanks Todd ) it appears that MVMCP would probably be better suited for Sunday night


----------



## shellyminnie

Mouse Skywalker said:


> OMG you guys are planners.  I had no idea.  I am working on the GKTW service trip.  I'll let you know when I have more details.



 You're just now finding this out?? Where have you been???


----------



## maroo

Mouse Skywalker said:


> OMG you guys are planners.  I had no idea.  I am working on the GKTW service trip.  I'll let you know when I have more details.



Dave...

We are sorry.    We know you are working on it and we will be patient!  

But I am SOOOO glad it is not just me!    I found my PEOPLE!


----------



## jeanigor

Mouse Skywalker said:


> OMG you guys are planners.  I had no idea.  I am working on the GKTW service trip.  I'll let you know when I have more details.



Oh and if you need qualified male chaperons, I used to be a camp counselor.


----------



## firsttimemom

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> ...I just realized I am missing the CP!!!  Now I'm in a quandary... what to do, what to do.  I've never seen CP before but I really didn't want to miss the Osborne Lights either.    I need more days in my vacation.



We've never done CP either and have seen Osborne Lights 2x so maybe I should look into that. We're leaving 2 kids and 2 dogs w/ my parents so I'm thinking 4 nights is probably the most we can do (plus I need them to want to come back next year so we can do 2.0 w/o the kids). 

One of these days I'm going to take a relaxing vacation!


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> To make it more of a table (so my mind can see it)
> 
> *Events in the works*
> Thursday 12/10/09:
> Pre-DAP @ Boardwalk
> Candlelight Processional
> Osbourn Light
> Yee Haw Bob
> MVMCP
> 
> Friday 12/11/09:
> Disney Institute Event
> DATW
> 
> Saturday 12/12/09:
> DIS Unplugged Event/Party
> 
> Sunday 12/13/09:
> Live audience Podcast Taping
> MVMCP
> 
> I know I am missing GKTW, but I am not sure what day to assign it to. What should be edited? Added?



When did the Boardwalk come up?  I thought that was pre-PCC 2.0??


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> When did the Boardwalk come up?  I thought that was pre-PCC 2.0??



It was on Aaron's list, so I added it.


----------



## ADP

Madi100 said:


> When did the Boardwalk come up?  I thought that was pre-PCC 2.0??


I think you are right...My mistake.


----------



## georgemoe

Madi100 said:


> When did the Boardwalk come up?  I thought that was pre-PCC 2.0??





jeanigor said:


> It was on Aaron's list, so I added it.





ADP said:


> I think you are right...My mistake.



Had me thinking threesome. Aaron, Don, and the Bakery.


----------



## jeanigor

Edited it out as not to add to the confusion.

If anyone is planning anything that wants it on the list....post away!


----------



## baby1disney

<~~~~~~~IS MAD BECAUSE CAN'T GET THE FEED OF MK'S MEMORIAL ON HER COMPUTER!!!! UUUGGGHHH!!!!

Ok....now that I have that off of my chest...maybe I really should be working....but..really..what *is*working?!?!? Sounds like a foreign concept to me right now. 

NOW..if my job said to play on the DIS all day...I'D BE A HAPPY CAMPER....UH..I MEAN MOUSER!!!


----------



## maroo

I forgot about the MJ service!    How did I forget that?!?!  

I must be living in a bubble?


----------



## Minnie Lor

tickledtink33 said:


> You could take a Mears shuttle van.  It will cost you $33 round trip.    You don't need a reservation (although you can make one if you want to).  They have check in counters on the same level as the car rental counters.  It is one level below bag claim.



Just make sure that you don't tick the driver off or he'll kick your bootie out and leave you stranded in the middle of the road.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Mouse Skywalker said:


> OMG you guys are planners.  I had no idea.  I am working on the GKTW service trip.  I'll let you know when I have more details.



I can't believe that you're just figuring this out. We'd be even more all over this if the 180 day was still in effect for making ADR's.  Also, you do realize that it's not just the DIS that are planning meets for the same time at WDW. MouseFest is still on but not called Mousefest nor is it a joint effort this year. It's all going to be good.


----------



## maroo

Minnie Lor said:


> I can't believe that you're just figuring this out. We'd be even more all over this if the 180 day was still in effect for making ADR's.  Also, you do realize that it's not just the DIS that are planning meets for the same time at WDW. MouseFest is still on but not called Mousefest nor is it a joint effort this year. It's all going to be good.



I am so glad I am not the only one trying to plan multiple meets!!!

I am really going to need a spreadsheet to keep it all straight.  And I know I won't be able to make everything.  I am going to have to rank each activity and try like a puzzle to fit as much in as possible!  

And now that you mention it...I KNOW I am going to need a car.


----------



## geffric

ok.. I am in.. I just booked airfare.. had a use it or lose it ticket.. so I guess I'll be there..

what did I miss so far??


----------



## NC Belle

geffric said:


> ok.. I am in.. I just booked airfare.. had a use it or lose it ticket.. so I guess I'll be there..
> 
> what did I miss so far??




I just might have to do DAP now that you are going...depending on schedule/budget.


----------



## geffric

NC Belle said:


> I just might have to do DAP now that you are going...depending on schedule/budget.


 

you that would be exciting if you were there.

POINTS/AP/Free Airline Ticket.. I am so in !!!

.. I have OKW booked 12/10-12/13 Leaving Monday afternoon.. waitlisted for 12/7-9.. I think I'll book POP for those days in case my waitlist doesn't come through..


----------



## baby1disney

I think I'm going to sit at home tonight and really consider if offsite or on is a better stay...either that or rent to some points off of the DVC board...don't know if I wanna venture over there though.....


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> I think I'm going to sit at home tonight and really consider if offsite or on is a better stay...either that or rent to some points off of the DVC board...don't know if I wanna venture over there though.....



I can't be of any assistance with DVC, but charting out the pros and cons would be a good idea. Price point can be very persuasive.


----------



## baby1disney

WOW!!!! Todd...you actually responded first this time. You've been slacking my friend..you've been slacking...


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> WOW!!!! Todd...you actually responded first this time. You've been slacking my friend..you've been slacking...



I was out from my desk a lot yesterday....and dead tired. But I am back to form today!


----------



## geffric

baby1disney said:


> I think I'm going to sit at home tonight and really consider if offsite or on is a better stay...either that or rent to some points off of the DVC board...don't know if I wanna venture over there though.....


 

I checked DVC ad there is ( as of Today) not a lot of availability.. plus I was able to get POP for much less than point costs.. just a thought..

but if you REALLY want to.. I'll rent you my points ..pm me.


----------



## Minnie Lor

maroo said:


> I am so glad I am not the only one trying to plan multiple meets!!!
> 
> I am really going to need a spreadsheet to keep it all straight.  And I know I won't be able to make everything.  I am going to have to rank each activity and try like a puzzle to fit as much in as possible!
> 
> And now that you mention it...I KNOW I am going to need a car.



I've been working that spreadsheet and re-working it and my head  I have a 6 day park hopper and will be in on the 7th and leave on the 15th. I have approximately 75 hours of park time to do all that I want plus resort hop on the extra day. Yeah, I even have parks broken down into %   Even with all of this time, I won't see Spectro or CP this trip. Wait, how did that happen? Back to the reworking the spreadsheet.




jeanigor said:


> I can't be of any assistance with DVC, but charting out the pros and cons would be a good idea. Price point can be very persuasive.



Do you teach applied spreadsheet physics 101?


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> Do you teach applied spreadsheet physics 101?



And theoretical quantum charting 103.


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> Me too!  I'm going to at least run and hit the gym.  Still feeling a little blah though.


Got my workout at the gym in tonight.  Mostly aerobic exercise...eliptical, stair-stepper, bike, etc.  I needed it.  Now I just need to get back to running.  I feel much better.


----------



## maroo

Minnie Lor said:


> I've been working that spreadsheet and re-working it and my head  I have a 6 day park hopper and will be in on the 7th and leave on the 15th. I have approximately 75 hours of park time to do all that I want plus resort hop on the extra day. Yeah, I even have parks broken down into %   Even with all of this time, I won't see Spectro or CP this trip. Wait, how did that happen? Back to the reworking the spreadsheet.
> 
> Do you teach applied spreadsheet physics 101?





jeanigor said:


> And theoretical quantum charting 103.



Gosh...I need lessons from both of you!


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> Got my workout at the gym in tonight.  Mostly aerobic exercise...eliptical, stair-stepper, bike, etc.  I needed it.  Now I just need to get back to running.  I feel much better.



Sounds like a good workout princess   Next time pick up some of those round heavy things and toss them around!


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


> Sounds like a good workout princess   Next time pick up some of those *round heavy things *and toss them around!



Pie or cake?


----------



## tiggerbell

dpuck1998 said:


> Sounds like a good workout princess  Next time pick up some of those *round heavy things* and toss them around!


 
Stop talking about me!


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> Sounds like a good workout princess   Next time pick up some of those round heavy things and toss them around!


Round heavy things?  Hmmmm?   
In all seriousness, I do need to pick it up.  I haven't been working out enough.  A number 1 SLACKER!


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> Round heavy things?  Hmmmm?
> In all seriousness, I do need to pick it up.  I haven't been working out enough.  A number 1 SLACKER!



I'm sure Paul will confirm, but if you want to get stronger, free weights are the only way to go.  Those machines focus on one muscle and aren't nearly as effective!


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm sure Paul will confirm, but if you want to get stronger, free weights are the only way to go.  Those machines focus on one muscle and aren't nearly as effective!



PUCK!! How the H.E. double hockey sticks did you get my favorite smiley in your profile??!! This is an outrage!!


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> PUCK!! How the H.E. double hockey sticks did you get my favorite smiley in your profile??!! This is an outrage!!



Gotta give Don credit, he is stealth!

It's ok Paul.  All your wives know, you had that smilie first.


----------



## cocowum

Launchpad11B said:


> PUCK!! How the H.E. double hockey sticks did you get my favorite smiley in your profile??!! This is an outrage!!



He got tagged!!! 


I'm sorry you aren't getting and love from the tag fairy...


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> PUCK!! How the H.E. double hockey sticks did you get my favorite smiley in your profile??!! This is an outrage!!



Bwaahaaaa.....I don't know!  I didn't even notice it until you said something.


----------



## dpuck1998

kab407 said:


> Gotta give Don credit, he is stealth!
> 
> It's ok Paul.  All your wives know, you had that smilie first.



Actually, wasn't it Jen that found that smiley?


----------



## ADP

Sweet tag Puck!  Everytime I see you I'll think of the dancing beast.


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> Sweet tag Puck!  Everytime I see you I'll think of the dancing beast.



How is it a guy like you has avoided the tag fairy so long?  You must not say stupid stuff like me all the time.


----------



## dpuck1998

Ok, to make it even better.  That little dude has my name now.  The link to the file is called don.gif


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> Actually, wasn't it Jen that found that smiley?



She's found some good ones but this guy is mine!! You are usurping my beast smiley! You are a fraud! Every time you look at it think of me hunting you down for vengence!!! You won't get away with this criminal act!!!! I will have retribution!!


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> She's found some good ones but this guy is mine!! You are usurping my beast smiley! You are a fraud! Every time you look at it think of me hunting you down for vengence!!! You won't get away with this criminal act!!!! I will have retribution!!



I didn't put it there, I'm innocent I tell you...innocent! I've been framed!


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> Ok, to make it even better.  That little dude has my name now.  The link to the file is called don.gif





Launchpad11B said:


> She's found some good ones but this guy is mine!! You are usurping my beast smiley! You are a fraud! Every time you look at it think of me hunting you down for vengence!!! You won't get away with this criminal act!!!! I will have retribution!!



I can hear the bango music in the background.....

Welcome to the new Hatfield and McCoy feud, DIS style.

Don and his wives sparrin' with Paul and his wives....


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> She's found some good ones but this guy is mine!! You are usurping my beast smiley! You are a fraud! Every time you look at it think of me hunting you down for vengence!!! You won't get away with this criminal act!!!! I will have retribution!!





dpuck1998 said:


> I didn't put it there, I'm innocent I tell you...innocent! I've been framed!



 Me thinks the tag fairy screwed up!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> I didn't put it there, I'm innocent I tell you...innocent! I've been framed!



You reak of guilt and fear!!! I will have my vengence in this life or the next! Your day of judgement is fast approaching!


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> You reak of guilt and fear!!! I will have my vengence in this life or the next! Your day of judgement is fast approaching!



  (Where is the squeal like a little girl smiley?)


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> How is it a guy like you has avoided the tag fairy so long?  You must not say stupid stuff like me all the time.


Not sure...I have been known to fly under the radar undetected.  



Launchpad11B said:


> She's found some good ones but this guy is mine!! You are usurping my beast smiley! You are a fraud! Every time you look at it think of me hunting you down for vengence!!! You won't get away with this criminal act!!!! I will have retribution!!


This doesn't sound too good for you Puck.  



dpuck1998 said:


> I didn't put it there, I'm innocent I tell you...innocent! I've been framed!


I'm not so sure you are "innocent". 



shellyminnie said:


> Me thinks the tag fairy screwed up!!


The tag fairy knows all....The tag fairy is a "genius".


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> She's found some good ones but this guy is mine!! You are usurping my beast smiley! You are a fraud! Every time you look at it think of me hunting you down for vengence!!! You won't get away with this criminal act!!!! I will have retribution!!



I love when Paul's posts are so manly.


----------



## Dodie

I think the tag fairy just put a hit out on Don.  

I wonder if he/she knew that Don would face the wrath of Paul? 



kab407 said:


> I love when Paul's posts are so manly.


----------



## baby1disney

<~~~~is once again confused What is going on people?!?! LMAO!!! Something about someone's smiley???

Also..not in a good mood...or should I say..very emotional. Was watching some of the memorial yesterday and it was probably one of the most beautiful expressions of love I've seen in my lifetime...for anyone..famous or not!! I'm just having a hard time with this...so if I don't seem like myself today, please forgive me.



jeanigor said:


> I was out from my desk a lot yesterday....and dead tired. But I am back to form today!


Well, I'll forgive you this time, but don't let it _*ever*_ happen again!!!



geffric said:


> I checked DVC ad there is ( as of Today) not a lot of availability.. plus I was able to get POP for much less than point costs.. just a thought..
> 
> but if you REALLY want to.. I'll rent you my points ..pm me.


I don't know what I'm going to do...I think I might keep my room where it's at now...but I feel that I'll be away from everyone else...can't really beat $32.00/night!!! But I will keep you in mind!!

<~~~is looking lonely...puppy dog eyes...really wants a roomie!!!!! Doesn't anyone want me?!?!   LOL!!! But, seriously, if anyone wants or needs a roomie, please pm me or email me!! Thanks!!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Dodie said:


> I think the tag fairy just put a hit out on Don.
> 
> I wonder if he/she knew that Don would face the wrath of Paul?


This is better than a soap opera!


----------



## ADP

kab407 said:


> I love when Paul's posts are so manly.


One of his tags says he's a Manly Man.  If the shoe fits.


----------



## cocowum

Launchpad11B said:


> She's found some good ones but this guy is mine!! You are usurping my beast smiley! You are a fraud! Every time you look at it think of me hunting you down for vengence!!! You won't get away with this criminal act!!!! I will have retribution!!





dpuck1998 said:


> I didn't put it there, I'm innocent I tell you...innocent! I've been framed!



 Tag fairy, quick, give Paul a tag! Save Don's life!


----------



## ADP

cocowum said:


> Tag fairy, quick, give Paul a tag! Save Don's life!



Good one Alicia!  Don you'd better start flippin more tires ASAP; not car tires, tractor tires.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

This is classic.  Don, I love your new tag, but count your days...


----------



## Launchpad11B

You think you know a guy, then BAM! A knife right in the back!


----------



## baby1disney

What's this DIS getting muddy thing?? I've seen this in a couple of siggies and was just wonering.....

Looks like Todd is slackin off today....


----------



## cocowum

Launchpad11B said:


> You think you know a guy, then BAM! A knife right in the back!




Does this mean we aren't driving to Vicksburg?


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> What's this DIS getting muddy thing?? I've seen this in a couple of siggies and was just wonering.....
> 
> Looks like Todd is slackin off today....



Working on the Fish Extender Primer and Facebooking.

Gonna have to leave shortly to get $200K+ for work. Why don't I have someone like Paul as a bodyguard? I mean it's only Detroit.........


That was the tag line we used for the Muddy Buddy, an event that we participated in to raise money for Give Kids the World.
Launchpad11B, dpuck1998, MouseSkywalker, ADP, crazydisneyman, and myself did it the day before Podcast Cruise 1.0. If I got rid of a countdown, I could put up a pic, too.


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> PUCK!! How the H.E. double hockey sticks did you get my favorite smiley in your profile??!! This is an outrage!!







dpuck1998 said:


> Actually, wasn't it Jen that found that smiley?







Launchpad11B said:


> She's found some good ones but this guy is mine!! You are usurping my beast smiley! You are a fraud! Every time you look at it think of me hunting you down for vengence!!! You won't get away with this criminal act!!!! I will have retribution!!







dpuck1998 said:


> (Where is the squeal like a little girl smiley?)







Dodie said:


> I think the tag fairy just put a hit out on Don.


----------



## dpuck1998

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> This is better than a soap opera!



Maybe for you!  



cocowum said:


> Tag fairy, quick, give Paul a tag! Save Don's life!



Thanks  Someone is looking out for me at least!



ADP said:


> Good one Alicia!  Don you'd better start flippin more tires ASAP; not car tires, tractor tires.



We only flip tractor tires!!  We push cars!! 



Launchpad11B said:


> You think you know a guy, then BAM! A knife right in the back!







cocowum said:


> Does this mean we aren't driving to Vicksburg?



Maybe if I come pick you up I'll be spared?


----------



## insoin

Don't know if its been posted yet, but on Corey's facebook page he says he is working on the DAP logo


----------



## jeanigor

insoin said:


> Don't know if its been posted yet, but on Corey's facebook page he says he is working on the DAP logo



Wonder if he'll tease it like the Podcast Cruise logo.....


----------



## Minnie Lor

insoin said:


> Don't know if its been posted yet, but on Corey's facebook page he says he is working on the DAP logo



Cool!


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> Wonder if he'll tease it like the Podcast Cruise logo.....


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


>



awwww nuts!


----------



## baby1disney

Ok...Todd..since you're going to get money...you mind passing some this way?!?!  I'm sure you can write it off as an expense... LMAO!!!

It would be nice to have some kind of logo in my siggie...I feel like I have found "my family" on here!!! All of the other boards, I felt like I was just "visiting", but here I feel like I'm "home"!! Thanks guys!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

baby1disney said:


> Ok...Todd..since you're going to get money...you mind passing some this way?!?!  I'm sure you can write it off as an expense... LMAO!!!
> 
> It would be nice to have some kind of logo in my siggie...I feel like I have found "my family" on here!!! All of the other boards, I felt like I was just "visiting", but here I feel like I'm "home"!! Thanks guys!!!



Like they say when I arrive at my hotel...."WELCOME HOME"


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

DVCsince02 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dodie*
> 
> 
> _I think the tag fairy just put a hit out on Don. _


 Isn't Don your DIS husband? And you are excited that he has a hit on him?


----------



## baby1disney

Thank you!!!


----------



## Madi100

Launchpad11B said:


> She's found some good ones but this guy is mine!! You are usurping my beast smiley! You are a fraud! Every time you look at it think of me hunting you down for vengence!!! You won't get away with this criminal act!!!! I will have retribution!!



Whatever, Paul.  Look at that monster.  Like he could be you.  If you tried moving your arms like that you'd knock yourself out by hitting yourself with a muscle.  You don't want that little 'ol guy.


I'm only saying all of this to save Don.  I don't want Paul to kick his butt.


----------



## jeanigor

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Isn't Don your DIS husband? And you are excited that he has a hit on him?





Madi100 said:


> Whatever, Paul.  Look at that monster.  Like he could be you.  If you tried moving your arms like that you'd knock yourself out by hitting yourself with a muscle.  You don't want that little 'ol guy.
> 
> 
> I'm only saying all of this to save Don.  I don't want Paul to kick his butt.



One wife trying to send him to the executioner, another trying to get a reprieve. This is better than a soap.


----------



## DVCsince02

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Isn't Don your DIS husband? And you are excited that he has a hit on him?



They BOTH are my DIS husbands.  I like watching men fight.


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> Whatever, Paul.  Look at that monster.  Like he could be you.  If you tried moving your arms like that you'd knock yourself out by hitting yourself with a muscle.  You don't want that little 'ol guy.
> 
> 
> I'm only saying all of this to save Don.  I don't want Paul to kick his butt.



Thanks Nicole  You were always my favorite


----------



## ADP

It sounds like the podcast crew and Dreams are close to getting the contract signed for DAP.  We may know all the details soon for the event(s).  Woo!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

DVCsince02 said:


> They BOTH are my DIS husbands. I like watching men fight.


 JEN, you floozy!   (I'm just sayin cuz I'm jealous... )


----------



## DVCsince02

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> JEN, you floozy!   (I'm just sayin cuz I'm jealous... )


----------



## Dodie

As if we're not already excited about this mysterious event, everyone needs to listen to today's podcast. Not that any details about the actual event were revealed, but the taunting tidbits were VERY EXCITING!


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> They BOTH are my DIS husbands.  I like watching men fight.




What fight?   Paul will take one swing at Don and it's all over........


----------



## maroo

jeanigor said:


> One wife trying to send him to the executioner, another trying to get a reprieve. This is better than a soap.





DVCsince02 said:


> They BOTH are my DIS husbands.  I like watching men fight.



This is so funny!!!



Carry on.


----------



## Launchpad11B

kab407 said:


> What fight?   Paul will take one swing at Don and it's all over........



 I knew my DIS wife would have my back.


----------



## aspen37

ADP said:


> It sounds like the podcast crew and Dreams are close to getting the contract signed for DAP.  We may know all the details soon for the event(s).  Woo!



It sounds like they have the food menu all figured out. It always seems like food first around here.    



Dodie said:


> As if we're not already excited about this mysterious event, everyone needs to listen to today's podcast. Not that any details about the actual event were revealed, but the taunting tidbits were VERY EXCITING!



John is the new king of taunting. It's funny how he gave it to Pete so he could do the taunting without realizing that was what he was doing. 
That is why JOHN IS A GENIUS!


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> John is the new king of taunting. It's funny how he gave it to Pete so he could do the taunting without realizing that was what he was doing.
> That is why JOHN IS A GENIUS!



Don't encourage him. Please.


----------



## dpuck1998

kab407 said:


> What fight?   Paul will take one swing at Don and it's all over........



Easy now....big doesn't always equal better.....

in this case that may be true...but not always!


----------



## dpuck1998

I see the tag fairy is also scared of Paul.  In addition the tag fairy likes me enough to have spared my paltry existence.


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> I see the tag fairy is also scared of Paul.  In addition the tag fairy likes me enough to have spared my paltry existence.





Lucky, lucky, lucky!!!


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Don't encourage him. Please.



Yeah I know. It was pretty funny though.


----------



## cocowum

dpuck1998 said:


> I see the tag fairy is also scared of Paul.  In addition the tag fairy likes me enough to have spared my paltry existence.



I LOVE IT!!!! The tags keep getting funnier and funnier!!!!!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

dpuck1998 said:


> I see the tag fairy is also scared of Paul. In addition the tag fairy likes me enough to have spared my paltry existence.


I love it!  I just wish you didn't have to lose your copier repair man tag to get the new one...


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

cocowum said:


> I LOVE IT!!!! The tags keep getting funnier and funnier!!!!!


 Paul will be tickled to know the furry monster has now been renamed "paul.jpg."


----------



## cocowum

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Paul will be tickled to know the furry monster has now been renamed "paul.jpg."



I just called him, in Connecticut, to tell him!


----------



## kab407

dpuck1998 said:


> I see the tag fairy is also scared of Paul.  In addition the tag fairy likes me enough to have spared my paltry existence.


----------



## Launchpad11B

YES!!!  JUSTICE!!!  VINDICATION!!!  The tag fairy has proven to be wise indeed! Puck, I've called off my plans to end your existence. We're friends again.


----------



## Annette_VA

OMG, this whole thing in hilarious! 

I'm so glad the fuzzy monster guy finally got into the right hands.


----------



## jeanigor

Launchpad11B said:


> YES!!!  JUSTICE!!!  VINDICATION!!!  The tag fairy has proven to be wise indeed! Puck, I've called off my plans to end your existence. We're friends again.



And all was right with the world.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> YES!!!  JUSTICE!!!  VINDICATION!!!  The tag fairy has proven to be wise indeed! Puck, I've called off my plans to end your existence. We're friends again.



Pfff....I was never scared    But I'm glad we are at peace!  Really, I was crying all day.


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> Pfff....I was never scared    But I'm glad we are at peace!  Really, I was crying all day.



Says the man who spent yesterday hiding under his desk . . .


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> YES!!!  JUSTICE!!!  VINDICATION!!!  The tag fairy has proven to be wise indeed! Puck, I've called off my plans to end your existence. We're friends again.





dpuck1998 said:


> I see the tag fairy is also scared of Paul.  In addition the tag fairy likes me enough to have spared my paltry existence.


Thank goodness this all got worked out.  Living in the "Bazzaro World" yesterday seemed kinda crazy.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

So, who has changed their plans for DAP after chat last night and is bringing their kids?  

No offense to my kids, but that would totally screw up DATW!  Hard to be a good example for my kids when I expect to be having such a good time


----------



## georgemoe

*Forgot Aaron's recipe!* 

Good morning!


----------



## ADP

georgemoe said:


> *Forgot Aaron's recipe!*
> 
> Good morning!


Morning George...No worries.  
Funny story about chat last night.  When you mentioned Devil Dogs I thought it was some kind of hot dog recipe.  When I looked it up I saw chocolate creme filled cakes!  That's quite a difference, eh?


----------



## jeanigor

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> So, who has changed their plans for DAP after chat last night and is bringing their kids?
> 
> No offense to my kids, but that would totally screw up DATW!  Hard to be a good example for my kids when I expect to be having such a good time



I can be your kid for the weekend if you're feeling guilty about not bringing your real ones.....


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> I can be your kid for the weekend if you're feeling guilty about not bringing your real ones.....



Me too!


----------



## DVCsince02

Tag Fairy = Peace Maker


----------



## ADP

DVCsince02 said:


> Tag Fairy = *Peace Maker*


& Genius!


----------



## kimisabella

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> So, who has changed their plans for DAP after chat last night and is bringing their kids?
> 
> No offense to my kids, but that would totally screw up DATW!  Hard to be a good example for my kids when I expect to be having such a good time



What was said in chat last night about kids & DAP?  If it's something fun w/kids I'm glad since they wouldn't be too happy just hanging with everyone (although I would like that just fine)!


----------



## DVCsince02

What we know about DAP.

You will be escorted to the location.
You will receive your credentials before hand.
You are encouraged to bring the kids as there will be lots of activities (or lockers) for them.
You will not need park admission.
It will cost $25 if you don't book through DU.
There is room for 1500 people.


----------



## baby1disney

Good Morning everyone!!! 

I'm doing alot better today!!! Not so emotional..LOL!!! 

But, anyways, I was wondering...how would I...I mean could I.....possibly become someone's DIS wife??? It really doesn't matter...I was just wondering how all of that came about!! I'm sooo confused with all of this smiley monster thing...oh well. Maybe one day I'll catch on.

I can't wait until I get a new computer...I knew podcast was on last night and I was oh so sad!!

So...what's the age range for this group?? Just to let everyone know..I'm 28..will be 29 in August


----------



## baby1disney

Does anyone know when is the deadline for booking thru DU??? I was telling a friend about this and she might come with me...she doesn't know yet. We'll both be in school and she doesn't wanna miss any exams because this will be right around Xmas break and stuff


----------



## tickledtink33

Good morning all

All this tag stuff yesterday was hilarious.  Thanks Jen for the DAP info recap as I wasn't in chat last night.  Looking forward to finding out more.  I'm glad there will be room for so many people.


----------



## tickledtink33

baby1disney said:


> Good Morning everyone!!!
> 
> I'm doing alot better today!!! Not so emotional..LOL!!!
> 
> But, anyways, I was wondering...how would I...I mean could I.....possibly become someone's DIS wife??? It really doesn't matter...I was just wondering how all of that came about!! I'm sooo confused with all of this smiley monster thing...oh well. Maybe one day I'll catch on.
> 
> I can't wait until I get a new computer...I knew podcast was on last night and I was oh so sad!!
> 
> So...what's the age range for this group?? Just to let everyone know..I'm 28..will be 29 in August



Don't feel left out, I don't have a dis husband either.  

I think you will find a wide range of ages in this group and we all have a great time hanging out together.


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> What we know about DAP.
> 
> You will be escorted to the location.
> You will receive your credentials before hand.
> You are encouraged to bring the kids as there will be lots of activities (or lockers) for them.
> You will not need park admission.
> It will cost $25 if you don't book through DU.
> There is room for 1500 people.



This is just Saturday nights party correct? We still don't have details on Friday's DI segment or Sundays show taping.

I missed a lot of chat dialogue last night due to distractions. sorry if I'm missing things.


----------



## kab407

georgemoe said:


> This is just Saturday nights party correct? We still don't have details on Friday's DI segment or Sundays show taping.
> 
> I missed a lot of chat dialogue last night due to distractions. sorry if I'm missing things.



Distractions?????

Does Deb still have a cat when she gets home?


----------



## georgemoe

kab407 said:


> Distractions?????
> 
> Does Deb still have a cat when she gets home?



Hi Kathy. 

I got on chat and then Deb called from Buffalo for chat help, my dad rang in, had to do some work things, got a Devil Dog, got on the phone with Deb again (she missed me ), etc.

Finally got back to following chat when Don came on.

There are still "3" cats.


----------



## maroo

DVCsince02 said:


> What we know about DAP.
> 
> You will be escorted to the location.
> You will receive your credentials before hand.
> You are encouraged to bring the kids as there will be lots of activities (or lockers) for them.
> You will not need park admission.
> It will cost $25 if you don't book through DU.
> There is room for 1500 people.



Did some of this get clarified in chat last night?

This is what I understood...

You will be escorted to the location (but at first I thought this was some sort of transportation and after listening to it, it almost sounds like we will be walked to the secret location once we get there?)

You will receive your credentials beforehand - this is great!

Did we find out about the kids stuff on chat?

You will not need park admission - which means either at a resort or after park hours in a park (which I doubt Disney would do...it would be quite expensive!)

There is room for 1500 people! Woo Hoo!!

Now the cost thing...are we sure it won't be $25 for those that book with DU?  I know we get a "reserved" spot, but I thought we had to pay for the party either way?  

Oh well, I don't guess we know yet.  The uber planner in us will just have to be patient!




kab407 said:


> Distractions?????
> 
> Does Deb still have a cat when she gets home?



  Too funny.


----------



## baby1disney

tickledtink33 said:


> Don't feel left out, I don't have a dis husband either.
> 
> I think you will find a wide range of ages in this group and we all have a great time hanging out together.


AWESOME!!! I love hanging with people of all ages...especially the older ones sometimes...they're hilarious!!!

Well..Kim..at least we'll have each other!!!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> What we know about DAP.
> 
> You will be escorted to the location.
> You will receive your credentials before hand.
> You are encouraged to bring the kids as there will be lots of activities (or lockers) for them.
> You will not need park admission.
> It will cost $25 if you don't book through DU.
> There is room for 1500 people.



And it will not be in a water park. Kevin thinks its too cold to go swimming at night in December. BAH! (But now I need to decide if I still need a Brazilian waxing....)



baby1disney said:


> So...what's the age range for this group?? Just to let everyone know..I'm 28..will be 29 in August



Good Morning, glad you are in better spirits!!!

I turn 29 (for the first time, to be repeated next year) in November.



baby1disney said:


> Does anyone know when is the deadline for booking thru DU??? I was telling a friend about this and she might come with me...she doesn't know yet. We'll both be in school and she doesn't wanna miss any exams because this will be right around Xmas break and stuff



I am pretty sure it will be open at least until the beginning of the sememster, as long as there is still space available.



tickledtink33 said:


> Don't feel left out, I don't have a dis husband either.



I think Destiny's Child said it best....


> All the women who are independent
> Throw your hands up at me
> All the honeys who makin' money
> Throw your hands up at me
> All the mommas who profit dollas
> Throw your hands up at me
> All the ladies who truly feel me
> Throw your hands up at me


----------



## baby1disney

Todd...I LOOOVE YOU!!! YOU"RE SO FUNNY!!!! 

I'm actually looking foward to turning 30..for some strange reason..IDK!!

I'm thinking about coming dressed as something Xmasee for DAP Night....I'll have to think on it more....


----------



## cocowum

baby1disney said:


> I can't wait until I get a new computer...I knew podcast was on last night and I was oh so sad!!
> 
> So...what's the age range for this group?? Just to let everyone know..I'm 28..will be 29 in August



I'm 29 ... 
Be quiet Don!


----------



## kab407

cocowum said:


> I'm 29 ...
> Be quiet Don!



So am I!!!!


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Hi Everyone: I don't feel like working today... maybe I'll make a reservation for DAP.


----------



## jeanigor

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Hi Everyone: I don't feel like working today... maybe I'll make a reservation for DAP.



Woo Hoo!!! That's the spirit Dave!


----------



## maroo

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Hi Everyone: I don't feel like working today... maybe I'll make a reservation for DAP.



lol

work is for wimps.  

Call Tracy and make a ressie for DAP!


----------



## cocowum

kab407 said:


> So am I!!!!


----------



## baby1disney

cocowum said:


> I'm 29 ...
> Be quiet Don!



LMAO!!! For some strange reason...I'm not sure if this is true...
But...hey you can be 29 for as long as you want!!..I think I might actually stay 28...

I even have this friend who tells everyone he's 19 and I know he's older than me...it's gotten to the point that I'm starting to believe him


----------



## exwdwcm

ADP said:


> Morning George...No worries.
> Funny story about chat last night. When you mentioned Devil Dogs I thought it was some kind of hot dog recipe. When I looked it up I saw chocolate creme filled cakes! That's quite a difference, eh?


i thought the same thing when i saw that last night, i almost asked what it was.......



jeanigor said:


> I can be your kid for the weekend if you're feeling guilty about not bringing your real ones.....


how can you be their kid- aren't you supposed to be Kathy's step dad?  I am so confused now! 

So what else did we learn last night......didn't he confirm it would NOT be at DisneyQuest?   and didn't he knock out a few other locations- i can't remember what though? 

So no park admission- that means outside of the parks, which I almost expected it to be in the parks though, don't you?........or doing something after hours in the park would solve that.  Plus having our 'ID' prior to arriving would mean we could get in after hours, correct?  oh the wait is killing me!     The $25 seems very reasonable too.....but we luckily were already booked with dreams even before DAP.


----------



## baby1disney

I'm confused, too!!! Oh man!!! I just need to save at least 200-300 more and then I can make a ressie thru DU!!!! YEA!!!!


----------



## kab407

georgemoe said:


> Hi Kathy.
> 
> I got on chat and then Deb called from Buffalo for chat help, my dad rang in, had to do some work things, got a Devil Dog, got on the phone with Deb again (she missed me ), etc.
> 
> Finally got back to following chat when Don came on.
> 
> There are still "3" cats.



Awwwww....I hope she brings you home some wings!


----------



## Minnie Lor

maroo said:


> Did some of this get clarified in chat last night?
> 
> This is what I understood...
> 
> You will be escorted to the location (but at first I thought this was some sort of transportation and after listening to it, it almost sounds like we will be walked to the secret location once we get there?)
> 
> You will receive your credentials beforehand - this is great!
> 
> Did we find out about the kids stuff on chat? - *YES, JOHN SAID "WE WANT LOTS OF KIDS*
> 
> You will not need park admission - which means either at a resort or after park hours in a park (which I doubt Disney would do...it would be quite expensive!) - *BUT IT WAS IN A PARK AFTER HOURS LAST YEAR*
> 
> There is room for 1500 people! Woo Hoo!! - *THATS ALOT OF PEOPLE AND WITH ME NOT KNOWING ANYBODY *
> 
> Now the cost thing...are we sure it won't be $25 for those that book with DU?  I know we get a "reserved" spot, but I thought we had to pay for the party either way?  - *I READ $25 IN CHAT BUT DIDN"T GET THAT IT WAS FREE FOR DU BUT MIGHT HAVE MISSED THAT*
> 
> Oh well, I don't guess we know yet.  The uber planner in us will just have to be patient!



BOLD answers inbedded in your post. Nice talking with you Mary. It' hard to talk to anyone in chat but Kevin sorta talked to me also.


----------



## cocowum

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Hi Everyone: I don't feel like working today... maybe I'll make a reservation for DAP.



Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> What we know about DAP.
> 
> You will be escorted to the location.
> You will receive your credentials before hand.
> You are encouraged to bring the kids as there will be lots of activities (or lockers) for them.
> You will not need park admission.
> It will cost $25 if you don't book through DU.
> There is room for 1500 people.



Thanks Jen - I though maybe some more details were leaked in chat, guess not... I should know by now they would never tell anything important this early


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> And it will not be in a water park. Kevin thinks its too cold to go swimming at night in December. BAH! (But now I need to decide if I still need a Brazilian waxing....)



Who has the stick?



cocowum said:


> I'm 29 ...
> Be quiet Don!



LOL, Funny...I already quoted before I saw the white text.  So how many years in a row is it?


----------



## aGoofyMom

Just "lurking" through....I was getting sad about not being able to get the time off to go...now I am going to lurk and be happy for you all  and live vicariously through your posts


----------



## MenashaCorp

DVCsince02 said:


> What we know about DAP.
> 
> You will be *escorted* to the location.
> You will receive your *credentials before hand*.
> You are encouraged to bring the *kids* as there will be lots of *activities* (or lockers) for them.
> You will not need park *admission*.
> It will cost *$25* if you don't book through DU.
> There is *room* for 1500 people.


 
Using my Little Orphan Annie Secret Decoder Wheel, I believe I have cracked this....

Escorted, showing ID beforehand, babysitting on site, no admitting anything, 25 bucks & room?? Don, bring the steek... 




maroo said:


> This is what I understood...
> 
> You will be escorted to the location (but at first I thought this was some sort of transportation and after listening to it, it almost sounds like we will be *walked to the secret location* once we get there?)
> 
> There is room for 1500 people! Woo Hoo!!


 
Driven in a windowless van to John and Kevin's house for a pool party?? 



jeanigor said:


> And it will not be in a water park. Kevin thinks its too cold to go swimming at night in December. BAH! (But now I need to decide if I still need a Brazilian waxing....)


 
Must be a heated pool party... 



cocowum said:


> I'm 29 ...
> Be quiet Don!
> 
> 
> 
> kab407 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So am I!!!!
Click to expand...

 
Not....saying....anything.....


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Using my Little Orphan Annie Secret Decoder Wheel, I believe I have cracked this....
> 
> Escorted, showing ID beforehand, babysitting on site, no admitting anything, 25 bucks & room?? Don, bring the steek...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driven in a windowless van to John and Kevin's house for a pool party??
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a heated pool party...
> 
> 
> 
> Not....saying....anything.....





You are a smart man, J/Kim.


----------



## kimisabella

MenashaCorp said:


> Using my Little Orphan Annie Secret Decoder Wheel, I believe I have cracked this....
> 
> Escorted, showing ID beforehand, babysitting on site, no admitting anything, 25 bucks & room?? Don, bring the steek...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driven in a windowless van to John and Kevin's house for a pool party??
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a heated pool party...
> 
> 
> 
> Not....saying....anything.....



Good theories   - and,  be sure to drink your Ovaltine!!!!


----------



## maroo

Minnie Lor said:


> BOLD answers inbedded in your post. Nice talking with you Mary. It' hard to talk to anyone in chat but Kevin sorta talked to me also.



you know me!!   Well, not in real life...but here on the boards!  Maybe we should meet with a few of us in an alternate location before we actually head to the party so that we have already found each other.  It will be quite hard to find people you only know from the internet at a party with 1500 people.

I will PM you and we can work something out.  Aren't you staying at the POP?  




MenashaCorp said:


> Driven in a windowless van to John and Kevin's house for a pool party??



   

Sounds like we should start a rumor!


----------



## tickledtink33

baby1disney said:


> Todd...I LOOOVE YOU!!! YOU"RE SO FUNNY!!!!
> 
> I'm actually looking foward to turning 30..for some strange reason..IDK!!
> 
> I'm thinking about coming dressed as something Xmasee for DAP Night....I'll have to think on it more....



I know I didn't post my age (even though I'm not too old).    I just like to be mysterious.  

You are too funny Todd.  Sometimes it would be nice to be a little less independent and have someone take care of me for a change.


----------



## tickledtink33

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Hi Everyone: I don't feel like working today... maybe I'll make a reservation for DAP.



I think that is a splendid idea.


----------



## tickledtink33

MenashaCorp said:


> Using my Little Orphan Annie Secret Decoder Wheel, I believe I have cracked this....
> 
> Escorted, showing ID beforehand, babysitting on site, no admitting anything, 25 bucks & room?? Don, bring the steek...



This could bring the whole, I have multiple dis wives and husbands thing to a whole new level.  AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katscradle

You guys are all too funny.
Thanks for the giggles!


I for one am proud of my age.........42 turning 43 on July 19th.
I have 3 children, and 3 grandchildren.


----------



## rlduvall

Oh man.  I had decided I wasn't even going to consider coming down in December solo again this year since I did it last year for Mousefest; don't want to alienate DH too much.    But, after listening to the Rapidfire 'tease,' I'm actually considering it again.  I've got an Annual Pass burning a hole in my pocket.  I just wish I could have booked a DVC room.  Probably too late now.    Decisions, decisions . . .


----------



## spaddy

rlduvall said:


> Oh man.  I had decided I wasn't even going to consider coming down in December solo again this year since I did it last year for Mousefest; don't want to alienate DH too much.    But, after listening to the Rapidfire 'tease,' I'm actually considering it again.  I've got an Annual Pass burning a hole in my pocket.  I just wish I could have booked a DVC room.  Probably too late now.    Decisions, decisions . . .



I would call, but I don't think it is too late, especially for a weekend stay.

I would love to have an AP, but I feel sure it will never happen.


----------



## DVCsince02

So how about that awesome logo posted on FB last night?!?!?!  Anyone thinking the design holds a key to the secret location?


----------



## ADP

DVCsince02 said:


> So how about that awesome logo posted on FB last night?!?!?!  Anyone thinking the design holds a key to the secret location?


I think so.  You may have guessed right Jen.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> So how about that awesome logo posted on FB last night?!?!?!  Anyone thinking the design holds a key to the secret location?





ADP said:


> I think so.  You may have guessed right Jen.



Let us presume that you are correct (which is frequent)....what conclusion do you draw from the logo?


----------



## DVCsince02

Actually, I'm thinking Soarin'.  Originally I was thinking DisneyQuest, but the logo looks like a horizon and a hang glider.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Actually, I'm thinking Soarin'.  Originally I was thinking DisneyQuest, but the logo looks like a horizon and a hang glider.



I will concur...however, how exactly is that super fun for kids...? unless perhaps its the whole pavilion, not just a single attraction....perhaps?


----------



## ADP

jeanigor said:


> Let us presume that you are correct (which is frequent)....what conclusion do you draw from the logo?





DVCsince02 said:


> Actually, I'm thinking Soarin'.  Originally I was thinking DisneyQuest, but the logo looks like a horizon and a hang glider.


Hmmmm....Never saw it from that perspective.  Jen, you see things very clearly.  Do you have some sort of crystal ball?  Can you read palms?


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> Let us presume that you are correct (which is frequent)....what conclusion do you draw from the logo?



The first thing I thought when I saw the logo was Epcot.  The 2009 and the sparkler on the top right remind me of the wand from Spaceship Earth and the bottom right of the logo reminds me of the sunburst design of the Sunshine Seasons sign.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Actually, I'm thinking Soarin'.  Originally I was thinking DisneyQuest, but the logo looks like a horizon and a hang glider.





tickledtink33 said:


> The first thing I thought when I saw the logo was Epcot.  The 2009 and the sparkler on the top right remind me of the wand from Spaceship Earth and the bottom right of the logo reminds me of the sunburst design of the Sunshine Seasons sign.



Hmmm.....signs pointing to someplace....someplace that promotes...."Good Food, Good Life".....


----------



## Launchpad11B

You guys are good. I thought of the monorail when I first looked at it. I know, what does the monorail have to do with a party for 1500 people. Didn't they say park entrance would not be required? I guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## DVCsince02

It's fun to guess and see who gets it right, or at least close.


----------



## jeanigor

Launchpad11B said:


> You guys are good. I thought of the monorail when I first looked at it. I know, what does the monorail have to do with a party for 1500 people. Didn't they say park entrance would not be required? I guess we'll find out soon enough.



1500 people riding the monorail for a few hours, while having a fab menu.....I can see it now!
(And it could be after hours...)


----------



## cocowum

DVCsince02 said:


> Actually, I'm thinking Soarin'.  Originally I was thinking DisneyQuest, but the logo looks like a horizon and a hang glider.



As soon as Paul showed me the logo, I thought Soarin'


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> Actually, I'm thinking Soarin'.  Originally I was thinking DisneyQuest, but the logo looks like a horizon and a hang glider.



I said the same thing the first time I saw it - definatley looks like the sun/horizon



jeanigor said:


> I will concur...however, how exactly is that super fun for kids...? unless perhaps its the whole pavilion, not just a single attraction....perhaps?



My kids went on Soarin for the first time last year, and they loved it, but, you are right, I wouldn't exactly say that Soarin is a "kids" ride and would be as fun as say, TSM


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> Actually, I'm thinking Soarin'.  Originally I was thinking DisneyQuest, but the logo looks like a horizon and a hang glider.



I'm thinkin' Soarin too. But wouldn't that still require park admission? That's what has me confused unless they are letting us in the park after hours. I guess we'll have to wait to find out!! 



Launchpad11B said:


> You guys are good. I thought of the monorail when I first looked at it. I know, what does the monorail have to do with a party for 1500 people. Didn't they say park entrance would not be required? I guess we'll find out soon enough.



 Maybe they're going to use the monorail as the "cool" transportation.


----------



## baby1disney

So....did anyone miss me?!?!? LMAO!!!

OK...I wanna see this logo and I'm not sure how to access it. I've tried to get the FB link and I think I got to the wrong page somehow

So..please help!!! I'm not awake..and a little hung over...sshhh!!!


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> So....did anyone miss me?!?!? LMAO!!!
> 
> OK...I wanna see this logo and I'm not sure how to access it. I've tried to get the FB link and I think I got to the wrong page somehow
> 
> So..please help!!! I'm not awake..and a little hung over...sshhh!!!



From the DAP Logo thread...



jeanigor said:


> Here goes nothing....
> 
> The quality may be lessened from the original.
> 
> *Corey's awesome Logo!!*


----------



## MenashaCorp

It kinda looks like a street sweeper to me...






Hey - plenty of brooms for the kids' activities portion; we're "escorted" to the location, cleaning as we go; we'll need commercial vehicle license credentials....

It could be...


----------



## Minnie Lor

I just got "party til sun-up" out of it. It's a great logo no matter what. Corey did an awesome job.


----------



## maroo

This would be beyond perfect!  The "sun" = sunshine seasons.  The glider = Soarin...I am sure there are more symbols!

Future world does close around 7:00...so I could see us being able to "rent" out The Land for a party and not have it be too late of a start.

I could completely see The Land being able to hold 1500 people.

As for kids stuff, they would be able to ride the attractions and there is plenty of space for kids activities in addition to what they already have available there.

I could see us being escorted to The Land by a Cast Member from the entrance of Epcot or something like that.  Or even escorted through the line somehow.

There would be plenty of space for folks to spread out.

And Soarin' is a VERY popular attraction - much like Toy Story.

I really hope the clues are there and that somehow we have cracked the code.

And I would be completely willing to pay $25 to attend an event in The Land.  How cool!!!


----------



## baby1disney

Ok...but how do I access the DAP Logo thread?? I've tried looking on the DIS homepage and I can't find it. AM I looking in the wrong place??

Oh well...I'm hoping that I've finally found a roomie!!!


----------



## georgemoe

rlduvall said:


> Oh man.  I had decided I wasn't even going to consider coming down in December solo again this year since I did it last year for Mousefest; don't want to alienate DH too much.    But, after listening to the Rapidfire 'tease,' I'm actually considering it again.  I've got an Annual Pass burning a hole in my pocket.  I just wish I could have booked a DVC room.  Probably too late now.    Decisions, decisions . . .



I just added on one night at SSR so there is availablity.



DVCsince02 said:


> So how about that awesome logo posted on FB last night?!?!?!  Anyone thinking the design holds a key to the secret location?



Logo is awesome! Looks stadium like or it's a giant King Cake.


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> Ok...but how do I access the DAP Logo thread?? I've tried looking on the DIS homepage and I can't find it. AM I looking in the wrong place??
> 
> Oh well...I'm hoping that I've finally found a roomie!!!



Here is the link to the thread....DAP Logo Thread

And congrats on maybe finding a roomie!!!


----------



## baby1disney

jeanigor said:


> Here is the link to the thread....DAP Logo Thread
> 
> And congrats on maybe finding a roomie!!!


Thanks Todd!!! I can always count on you!! 

Not trying to be rude...but who is Kevin?? I posted my condolenses(sp?) about his father passing away..but I'm not sure I know who he is.

To Corey..that logo is freakin AWESOME!!! It also has an Obama-ee feel to it. But whether it's the Land, TSM, etc. I don't care!! I'm sure I'll be in the company of good people and good friends!!!


----------



## maroo

baby1disney said:


> Ok...but how do I access the DAP Logo thread?? I've tried looking on the DIS homepage and I can't find it. AM I looking in the wrong place??
> 
> Oh well...I'm hoping that I've finally found a roomie!!!



Of course Todd already linked it...He is Johnny on the spot!

Yeah!!!!  I am so glad you found a roomie!!   That is great news!!!


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> Thanks Todd!!! I can always count on you!!
> 
> Not trying to be rude...but who is Kevin?? I posted my condolenses(sp?) about his father passing away..but I'm not sure I know who he is.



Kevin is one of the podcasters on DIS Unplugged, the weekly podcast. He is also a large part of the DIS boards and Dreams Unlimited Travel.

He is also a very kind, sweet, caring man.



maroo said:


> Of course Todd already linked it...He is Johnny on the spot!



As long as you don't accuse me of leaving spots.


----------



## maroo

baby1disney said:


> Not trying to be rude...but who is Kevin?? I posted my condolenses(sp?) about his father passing away..but I'm not sure I know who he is.



He also takes out a lot of time to really "hang out" with us - the fans...He is always on the chat on Wednesday nights and seems very approachable!

I was shocked to hear that his Dad passed away.

We had a wish child pass away yesterday, too.  Truly a sad day in the DIS world.


----------



## baby1disney

Ok...thanks for the info!! I can't wait until I get some of these podcasts on my cd's!!! Another DISer is making some for me and he's sooo sweet for doing that for me!!! I'm hoping to recieve them this week!!! I believe it was 3guysandagal who's makin them for me!!!


----------



## baby1disney

Maroo--I'm sorry about that Wish child passing away!!! It's soo hard when a child passes away. But..at least they won't be suffering no more!!


----------



## maroo

baby1disney said:


> Maroo--I'm sorry about that Wish child passing away!!! It's soo hard when a child passes away. But..at least they won't be suffering no more!!



Yes, it is quite sad...

His name was Alize and he was 6 years old.  His Mom, whose DIS user name is "alizesmom" is an active DISer, which makes it so much harder, to me.  Because she has been around and helping future wish families plan their trips...knowing what the trip meant to her family.  We have plenty of special families that come and go on the DIS and don't always get to know the outcomes in their lives...but she has stayed around the DIS and continues to help others.

So a sad day all around.  

But his Mom did say that she is at peace knowing that he is laughing and running around in Heaven today.  He is doing things today that he could not do three days ago.    And she specifically said that it is a day like today that she holds on the wonderful memories of their wish trip.  Those trips mean the world to these families. 

I can't wait to show you guys GKTW!!  It is such a special place for these families!


----------



## krissy2803

.


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> Actually, I'm thinking Soarin'.  Originally I was thinking DisneyQuest, but the logo looks like a horizon and a hang glider.





jeanigor said:


> I will concur...however, how exactly is that super fun for kids...? unless perhaps its the whole pavilion, not just a single attraction....perhaps?



I am so excited to find out anything.  Soarin' would be awesome.  I know my kid loves that ride.  


I really need to sit down and figure out this trip.  I keep going back and forth about the dining plan/CP/MVMCP and we are planning on going to Universal for a couple of days.  How am I going to possibly fit this into one week?  I really need a spreadsheet started.


----------



## firsttimemom

Hmm- you might be on to something. I was thinking Adventurers Club (not sure how many that holds). We could meet at POR and then take the boat launch to downtown disney. But now that I've seen the logo, soarin' looks like a better possibility:


----------



## tickledtink33

Unfortunately the Adventurers Club is holding it's last event on the last weekend of September.  I am still thinking Epcot unless the whole logo reminds you of Epcot thing is a red herring to throw us off.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Corey said in his post about the logo that it has nothing to do with location but everything to do with looking timeless.


----------



## jen3003

Hey, do you think you could add two more to this DIS event?

I talked my DS (who will be 19 at the time) into going down for a weekend trip to the "Happiest Place on Earth" with me.

Now I have airfare on hold till tomorrow I just have to call DVC member services tomorrow morning and book a room for a few nights. 
Keep your fingers crossed for that room! 

Hope to see you all in December. 

Jen


----------



## maroo

Certainly!!!  

We can add about 1000 more, I think.  



When you figure out your details, you can add them to the threads on the main board, too...we have a couple saying when we arrive and where we are staying.  And you can sign up for other events, too.   DATW is Friday...oh, heck...I am not even going to try to do the list...Tooooooddddd??  Tooooddddd??


----------



## jen3003

Well you can count my son and I in on the festivities!!!!  

I just made my DVC reservations and unfortunately had to book at 2 different resorts but that's okay I'm going to Disney again this year just 9 days after my birthday and I get to join in on DISapalooza. What more can a girl ask for!!!  

My airfare is also booked and I'm actually not leaving until Monday because it was less expensive then flying home Sunday.

I can't wait to meet everyone!!! I'm sure it will be a GREAT time!!!

Jen

Oh yeah I guess I can add on another date to my signature!


----------



## maroo

jen3003 said:


> Well you can count my son and I in on the festivities!!!!
> 
> I just made my DVC reservations and unfortunately had to book at 2 different resorts but that's okay I'm going to Disney again this year just 9 days after my birthday and I get to join in on DISapalooza. What more can a girl ask for!!!
> 
> My airfare is also booked and I'm actually not leaving until Monday because it was less expensive then flying home Sunday.
> 
> I can't wait to meet everyone!!! I'm sure it will be a GREAT time!!!
> 
> Jen
> 
> Oh yeah I guess I can add on another date to my signature!



Yeah!!!!!!  

Awesome!

Maybe a day will open up so that you can stay at the same resort during your stay at some point before we head that way! 

That rocks!  Glad you can come!


----------



## Donald is #1

Awesome!  I will be at WDW from 12/4 until 12/15 and would love to attend.


----------



## DVCsince02

It's official!  

I just made my ressie for DAP at SSR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Arriving Friday, 12/11 and departing Monday, 12/14.


----------



## Dodie

DVCsince02 said:


> It's official!
> 
> I just made my ressie for DAP at SSR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Arriving Friday, 12/11 and departing Monday, 12/14.



Yay Jen! That's where Kathy and I are too!


----------



## DVCsince02

Dodie said:


> Yay Jen! That's where Kathy and I are too!



Sounds like a party!


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> It's official!
> 
> I just made my ressie for DAP at SSR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Arriving Friday, 12/11 and departing Monday, 12/14.





Dodie said:


> Yay Jen! That's where Kathy and I are too!





DVCsince02 said:


> Sounds like a party!



Hi Jen and Dodie.  Awesome news Jen. I'm SSR as well for Sunday night. Extended 1 day but couldn't get Dodie's place for the 4th night. We are really looking forward to VWL. Got my SWA flights as well on Friday.


----------



## georgemoe

I wonder whats going on with Mickeypath.com ?? 

A bunch of countdowns are not working.

(Edited: So 5 minutes after I post this they now display. Dbl  )


----------



## froggymork

What is crazy is that we were already planning a vacation during that time!!!  Yeah!  Can't wait to learn more and hopefully participate in some special DISNEY experiences!  Yeah!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

George, are you waitlisted for VWL for that one night?


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> George, are you waitlisted for VWL for that one night?



Yes Jen. We had actually just booked the 3 nights at SSR previously and waitlisted VWL but when I called to make an October res change MS somehow worked some waitlist magic for us with December. Francis is now my best bud.   We decided to extend to 4 nights just recently and SSR was all that was available. So I have the 1 night WL for the 4th night.

What are we going to do Sunday night?


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> It's official!
> 
> I just made my ressie for DAP at SSR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Arriving Friday, 12/11 and departing Monday, 12/14.


----------



## tickledtink33

DVCsince02 said:


> It's official!
> 
> I just made my ressie for DAP at SSR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Arriving Friday, 12/11 and departing Monday, 12/14.



That's awesome Jen!  Glad you're coming.


----------



## DVCsince02

georgemoe said:


> Yes Jen. We had actually just booked the 3 nights at SSR previously and waitlisted VWL but when I called to make an October res change MS somehow worked some waitlist magic for us with December. Francis is now my best bud.   We decided to extend to 4 nights just recently and SSR was all that was available. So I have the 1 night WL for the 4th night.
> 
> What are we going to do Sunday night?



Is there a Christmas Party that night?  I'm up for whatever the spreasheet says.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> It's official!
> 
> I just made my ressie for DAP at SSR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Arriving Friday, 12/11 and departing Monday, 12/14.



That's great Jen! Sounds like SSR is going to be jumping in December.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

georgemoe said:


> Hi Jen and Dodie.  Awesome news Jen. I'm SSR as well for Sunday night. Extended 1 day but couldn't get Dodie's place for the 4th night. We are really looking forward to VWL. Got my SWA flights as well on Friday.


Even though you didn't update this info on my thread, I still updated it  
I'm watching you, Wazowski. Always watching. Always.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

DVCsince02 said:


> Is there a Christmas Party that night? I'm up for whatever the spreasheet says.


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> Is there a Christmas Party that night?



Yes there is!!


----------



## insoin

OK is anyone else confused on all the things going on for DAP.  I know none of the offical DIS things are posted yet, but all the stuff everyone else is planning.  Is there a post somewhere or a thread that has them all listed so far?  I see individual threads but its a bit hard keeping up I guess.  Or am I alone in this thought?


----------



## georgemoe

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Even though you didn't update this info on my thread, I still updated it
> I'm watching you, Wazowski. Always watching. Always.



Uh, oops.  Hi Stacy.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

insoin said:


> OK is anyone else confused on all the things going on for DAP. I know none of the offical DIS things are posted yet, but all the stuff everyone else is planning. Is there a post somewhere or a thread that has them all listed so far? I see individual threads but its a bit hard keeping up I guess. Or am I alone in this thought?


 
From the spreadsheet master of ceremonies himself (all the way back on page 45, post 662) 


jeanigor said:


> To make it more of a table (so my mind can see it)
> 
> *Events in the works*
> Thursday 12/10/09:
> Candlelight Processional
> Osbourn Lights
> Yee Haw Bob
> MVMCP
> 
> Friday 12/11/09:
> Disney Institute Event
> DATW
> 
> Saturday 12/12/09:
> DIS Unplugged Event/Party
> 
> Sunday 12/13/09:
> Live audience Podcast Taping
> MVMCP


 
So things will most likely evolve as more details become announced - the only other threads we have going are Paul's list of DATW attendees (so we don't lose track of each other), my thread about attendees for Osborne Lights and Yee Haw Bob, my thread of when you'll be coming, going, and where you'll be staying so we know who to drunk dial, and Mary's thread about where you'll be staying.  My list is my date order - her's is by location order.  No official word on if we will be doing a group MVMCP on Sunday but it looks to be shaping up for that date.  I'm not sure if we'll be done DATW in time to see CP or if that is cutting it too late.  

So there you have it - clear as mud?


----------



## ADP

Hi Everyone!  

Seems like I'm missing some fun in here tonight.  

Glad you are booked for DAP Jen!


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> That's great Jen! Sounds like SSR is going to be jumping in December.



So since it seems we can do the party for 25 bucks, I'm considering using points for my stay.  Sounds like SSR is loaded with DIS'ers, where are you guy staying?


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


> It's official!
> 
> I just made my ressie for DAP at SSR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Arriving Friday, 12/11 and departing Monday, 12/14.




That's great Jen! I'm happy your coming.


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> So since it seems we can do the party for 25 bucks, I'm considering using points for my stay.  Sounds like SSR is loaded with DIS'ers, where are you guy staying?



AKV and Boardwalk.


----------



## pal-mickey

i put a request for a quote on a room..now i just have to get hubby to go along with my solo trip to DAP


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> AKV and Boardwalk.



Which dates?


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> So since it seems we can do the party for 25 bucks, I'm considering using points for my stay.  Sounds like SSR is loaded with DIS'ers, where are you guy staying?



SSR was the ONLY resort with availabillity all weekend (in a studio).  The other resorts when I called yesterday didn't have every night.  Sunday night was the hardest because the points drop back down.  Good luck.


----------



## insoin

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> From the spreadsheet master of ceremonies himself (all the way back on page 45, post 662)
> 
> 
> So things will most likely evolve as more details become announced - the only other threads we have going are Paul's list of DATW attendees (so we don't lose track of each other), my thread about attendees for Osborne Lights and Yee Haw Bob, my thread of when you'll be coming, going, and where you'll be staying so we know who to drunk dial, and Mary's thread about where you'll be staying.  My list is my date order - her's is by location order.  No official word on if we will be doing a group MVMCP on Sunday but it looks to be shaping up for that date.  I'm not sure if we'll be done DATW in time to see CP or if that is cutting it too late.
> 
> So there you have it - clear as mud?



Yup sure is. I'll have to refer to that list a lot. Thanks!


----------



## exwdwcm

yeah Jen- glad you got all booked!


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> What are we going to do Sunday night?





DVCsince02 said:


> Is there a Christmas Party that night?  I'm up for whatever the spreasheet says.



I am thinking a MVMCP would be a wonderful Sunday event. Especially if the crew does their live audience taping in the afternoon, around say 1ish (hint, hint). That is awful early for the boys, but it would fit the spreadsheet best! 



Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Even though you didn't update this info on my thread, I still updated it
> I'm watching you, Wazowski. Always watching. Always.







insoin said:


> OK is anyone else confused on all the things going on for DAP.  I know none of the offical DIS things are posted yet, but all the stuff everyone else is planning.  Is there a post somewhere or a thread that has them all listed so far?  I see individual threads but its a bit hard keeping up I guess.  Or am I alone in this thought?





insoin said:


> Yup sure is. I'll have to refer to that list a lot. Thanks!



I guess there is 'guest demand' for another spreadsheet! As the date gets closer and more details are confirmed, stuff will become clearer.


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> SSR was the ONLY resort with availabillity all weekend (in a studio).  The other resorts when I called yesterday didn't have every night.  Sunday night was the hardest because the points drop back down.  Good luck.



Guess I'll stay at SSR, maybe I'll wait list elsewhere just in case.  My waitlist for BCV at Xmas time just came through last week.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> I guess there is 'guest demand' for another spreadsheet! As the date gets closer and more details are confirmed, stuff will become clearer.



And when Disney releases their December hours. I like the ADR's at 90 days but I'd rather they put the hours out much earlier.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

dpuck1998 said:


> Which dates?


Yeah Paul, which dates?  Hmmm?


----------



## aspen37

exwdwcm said:


> yeah Jen- glad you got all booked!



Hi Michelle, 
How's your mom? It was nice having lunch with you guys at PALO during the cruise.


----------



## aspen37

I haven't been on the boards much lately so I'm trying to get caught up.



georgemoe said:


> No. This is hilarious.



  Hmm that picture looks sort of familiar. I wonder why......   





calypso*a*go-go said:


> Okay...I'll spill the beans -- it's Gov. Sarah Palin!  Alaska wouldn't give her the time off for DIS-A-Palooza so she up and quit (that will show them!), unfortunately her new income level required some budget cuts (do you know how expensive DATW can be?).  Luckily Shelly was gracious enough to cut her a special deal.








georgemoe said:


> Thanks Dodie. Stacy is staying at POR and she brought up the Yeehaa Bob idea with strong approval from me. It was my plan to do Osborne Lights on Thursday with Deb since DATW and "The Party" will be Friday and Saturday and I wanted to fit Osborne in before we left Sunday late day. I believe Stacy is going to start a list for Yeehaa at some point and it could possibly be a combo list with OL/Yeehaa Bob. We'll get together on this in time.
> 
> Schedule would be something like this.
> 
> *Thursday - 12/10*
> 5:30 - Meet at DHS entrance
> 6:00 - Osborne Lights @DHS
> 7:30 - Transportation to POR
> 8:30 - Yeehaa Bob @POR River Roost Lounge
> 
> It is my guess that we cannot have any area reserved for us unless we send out stakeholders early to save chairs. My suggestion is those that want to sit together need to get there early so we can command a space. All bets are off after 8:00/8:30 and it could more than likely be standing room.
> 
> If anyone else has any experience saving space for the Bob show sharing that info would be appreciated.



This sounds like fun. I watched YeeHaa Bob in May and he was great. I got there around 10:00 and it was packed. i had to stand for quite awhile. I think Kim and I will be in for this.



jeanigor said:


> Spreadsheet, STAT!!!



Todd when you get something going could you send me an email?  



guynwdm said:


> I am wanting to make sure I do MVMCP while down there.  I mostly go for the pictures and had enough of them to make the photo pass worth the price.  I am waiting for the official spreadsheet to know when would work best....  I am sure someone is on it.



Hi Rob! I was thinking that Sunday would be the best day I think after the podcast taping.


----------



## maroo

Darn...

And I thought that zebra thing had gone away.


----------



## aspen37

maroo said:


> Darn...
> 
> And I thought that zebra thing had gone away.



No way! That was pretty funny  sorry.


----------



## aspen37

dpuck1998 said:


> Ok, I'm there!  Time and place so Todd can get it on the spreadsheet!  Who is driving me??



I would love to go too.



tickledtink33 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> It looks like I've missed a lot since I've been gone.
> 
> I am posting on my brand spanking new computer.  I came home from Maine to find that my computer was as dead as a doornail.  I really didn't want to spend the money on a new one but I have a feeling it was my mother board and I didn't want to spend a lot of money repairing a 6 year old computer.  I'm really glad me and Anna are rooming for DAP and the ABD trip after having to spend a bunch of money yesterday.  Oh and then I couldn't get Itunes to sync my Ipod or my Iphone, grrrrrr.  Finally got it to work a little while ago.  This new version of Itunes is really cranky.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great 4th.



I'm glad I'm rooming with you too. If it wasn't for you I would not be going on the ABD trip.



ADP said:


> Morning Friends!
> 
> We are about 5 months away from arriving at DAP.  Lots of activities seem to be shaping up.
> GKTW trip
> Yee Haw Bob meet
> Pre DAP meet @ the Boardwalk (Possible Candlelight Processional)
> DATW
> Disney Institue event
> DAP main event
> Live podcast taping
> 
> Did I miss anything?
> 
> I can't wait to see everyone again.  I know we'll get to see some of you before DAP, but having "everyone" together is always a blast.  I miss you guys.





tiggerbell said:


> I need _*another*_ new set of friends - who SLEEP on occasion!
> 
> Eh, I can sleep when I'm dead, huh?



I was thinking sleep also. 
My grandmother use to wake me up and tell me " get up and live"! 



jeanigor said:


> I have not done either myself. Dependent upon what the crew has in store, I might think about seeing the O Lights on Saturday before whatever they have planned, assuming it is in the evening.
> 
> We'll have to talk to Dave and see what he is able to set up for us.
> 
> And I think there was a thread or something posted about being a Voluntourist. Can't just show up and surprise them.



With only a few days I don't know how to fit it all in. I guess it's a good thing we'll be back next December.



Mouse Skywalker said:


> OMG you guys are planners.  I had no idea.  I am working on the GKTW service trip.  I'll let you know when I have more details.



Thanks Dave! I would really like to go. 




Madi100 said:


> Whatever, Paul.  Look at that monster.  Like he could be you.  If you tried moving your arms like that you'd knock yourself out by hitting yourself with a muscle.  You don't want that little 'ol guy.
> 
> 
> I'm only saying all of this to save Don.  I don't want Paul to kick his butt.



   




baby1disney said:


> Good Morning everyone!!!
> 
> I'm doing alot better today!!! Not so emotional..LOL!!!
> 
> But, anyways, I was wondering...how would I...I mean could I.....possibly become someone's DIS wife??? It really doesn't matter...I was just wondering how all of that came about!! I'm sooo confused with all of this smiley monster thing...oh well. Maybe one day I'll catch on.
> 
> I can't wait until I get a new computer...I knew podcast was on last night and I was oh so sad!!:
> 
> So...what's the age range for this group?? Just to let everyone know..I'm 28..will be 29 in August



I don't have a DIS husband either. 
I'm 40 and proud of it. 



maroo said:


> Did some of this get clarified in chat last night?
> 
> This is what I understood...
> 
> You will be escorted to the location (but at first I thought this was some sort of transportation and after listening to it, it almost sounds like we will be walked to the secret location once we get there?)In a cool way.
> 
> 
> You will receive your credentials beforehand - this is great!
> 
> Did we find out about the kids stuff on chat?
> 
> You will not need park admission - which means either at a resort or after park hours in a park (which I doubt Disney would do...it would be quite expensive!)
> 
> There is room for 1500 people! Woo Hoo!!
> 
> Now the cost thing...are we sure it won't be $25 for those that book with DU?  I know we get a "reserved" spot, but I thought we had to pay for the party either way? If you book 2 or more days thru DU for DAP you will get in free. If you book the DI event you get in free.
> 
> Oh well, I don't guess we know yet.  The uber planner in us will just have to be patient!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny.





Mouse Skywalker said:


> Hi Everyone: I don't feel like working today... maybe I'll make a reservation for DAP.



Yea Dave!   



MenashaCorp said:


> It kinda looks like a street sweeper to me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey - plenty of brooms for the kids' activities portion; we're "escorted" to the location, cleaning as we go; we'll need commercial vehicle license credentials....
> 
> It could be...


----------



## georgemoe

Hi Anna! 



maroo said:


> Darn...
> 
> And I thought that zebra thing had gone away.



It wasn't me Mary.  I never intended for my version of the zebra hat to have an echo.


----------



## aspen37

georgemoe said:


> Hi Anna!
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't me Mary.  I never intended for my version of the zebra hat to have an echo.



Hi George! 

Sorry George and Mary, I couldn't help myself. That picture was so funny.


----------



## maroo

aspen37 said:


> No way! That was pretty funny  sorry.



He he!



georgemoe said:


> It wasn't me Mary.  I never intended for my version of the zebra hat to have an echo.



Likely story.  Likely story. 

I can take comfort in knowing that my picture will never receive the number of views that yours has gotten!!   



aspen37 said:


> Hi George!
> 
> Sorry George and Mary, I couldn't help myself. That picture was so funny.



It is all good, my friend!   As long as no one actually expects me to wear that thing.  

I may have to bring my OWN zebra hat, just in case I am forced.


----------



## jeanigor

maroo said:


> Darn...
> 
> And I thought that zebra thing had gone away.



Some people around here have memories like bear traps. Just sayin'


----------



## exwdwcm

aspen37 said:


> Hi Michelle,
> How's your mom? It was nice having lunch with you guys at PALO during the cruise.


she is doing better, still waiting for her vision to come back.   thanks for asking!!!    It was nice having brunch with you guys as well- especially when Todd had his dessert first!  genius!


----------



## jeanigor

exwdwcm said:


> she is doing better, still waiting for her vision to come back.   thanks for asking!!!    It was nice having brunch with you guys as well- especially when Todd had his dessert first!  genius!



I am glad to hear that she is doing well. Please give her a hug and a big old kiss on the cheek from me next time you see her.


----------



## jeanigor

*150 Days Until DIS-A-Palooza!!!*

Sorry, its a guilty pleasure. Feels good to say it.


----------



## Annette_VA

jeanigor said:


> *150 Days Until DIS-A-Palooza!!!*
> 
> Sorry, its a guilty pleasure. Feels good to say it.





I can not wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

jeanigor said:


> *150 Days Until DIS-A-Palooza!!!*
> 
> Sorry, its a guilty pleasure. Feels good to say it.





Annette_VA said:


> I can not wait!!!!!!!!



I just realized that my countdown was until my arrival. It's actually 152. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

That's okay - I hit my 150 day mark yesterday It's approximate - we are all around the same time so it's all good. We won't string you up by your toes *this* time.


----------



## jeanigor

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> That's okay - I hit my 150 day mark yesterday It's approximate - we are all around the same time so it's all good. We won't string you up by your toes *this* time.



Thank you oh merciful one! Thank you!


----------



## firsttimemom

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I'm watching you, Wazowski. Always watching. Always.



ACK! DD's 4th grade teacher sounded EXACTLY like this voice. We laughed ourselves silly through the Monsters Inc ride at DL when we realized the similarity. Well, I laughed. Lindsay didn't think it was funny at all! LOL


----------



## baby1disney

Hey everyone!!! I've missed you guys soo much!!! If anyone has a computer that they're just_* willing*_to give away....pick me please!!! LOL!!

Anyways, my weekend was crazy!! The transmission on my truck started slipping on Friday, I worked 12 on Saturday for a stupid wedding, and then got told at my job how to do my job by a freakin wedding coordiantor who didn't know what the hell she was doing!!! My boss had to come get me because she knew I was about to go off and told me to go do something else. From what I heard..she really gave it to the witch!! But...believe it or not..that wasn't the best part!!

Saturday morning(before I had to go work), we went car shopping. We found a car the night before and both really liked it alot!! It's those new Kia Forte's and they're freakin awesome!!! Anyways, my DH and I are sitting there waiting for them to let us know if we're approved or not. They come back and tell us that we got approved, but that we would need $1000 for down payment. We didn't have anything on us at the time, so we said that we'd come back in a few weeks and get it. *Now..here comes the kicker:*

We were told that we needed $1000 down..right?? I asked the guy about the new car and he said that we would need $5,000 for that one. The $1000 would help us get into a good used car. So..DH and I went and looked at the used cars and found some really good ones. All are 2005 or newer. We found the one SUV that we both liked. It was a 2009 Kia Sorento. So DH calls his mom and asks her to look up the price on that car(MInd you that we're driving back home because I have to get ready for work)and she tells us that they want $19,000 for that car!!!! In fact, *ALL*of their used cars start at about $12-$15,000!!! Now..the new car we wanted with everything is on $18,500!!!!! Am I the ONLY person that sees something wrong here?!?!??I'm just so mad..mostly at myself because I feel so stupid!! I've actually cried about it!!! 

I know that this is alot to read and I'm sorry for posting this here..but I just needed somewhere to vent and I know I can vent to you guys!!

But..other wise than that, I'm havin a fantastic day!!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

baby1disney said:


> Hey everyone!!! I've missed you guys soo much!!! If anyone has a computer that they're just_* willing*_to give away....pick me please!!! LOL!!
> 
> Anyways, my weekend was crazy!! The transmission on my truck started slipping on Friday, I worked 12 on Saturday for a stupid wedding, and then got told at my job how to do my job by a freakin wedding coordiantor who didn't know what the hell she was doing!!! My boss had to come get me because she knew I was about to go off and told me to go do something else. From what I heard..she really gave it to the witch!! But...believe it or not..that wasn't the best part!!
> 
> Saturday morning(before I had to go work), we went car shopping. We found a car the night before and both really liked it alot!! It's those new Kia Forte's and they're freakin awesome!!! Anyways, my DH and I are sitting there waiting for them to let us know if we're approved or not. They come back and tell us that we got approved, but that we would need $1000 for down payment. We didn't have anything on us at the time, so we said that we'd come back in a few weeks and get it. *Now..here comes the kicker:*
> 
> We were told that we needed $1000 down..right?? I asked the guy about the new car and he said that we would need $5,000 for that one. The $1000 would help us get into a good used car. So..DH and I went and looked at the used cars and found some really good ones. All are 2005 or newer. We found the one SUV that we both liked. It was a 2009 Kia Sorento. So DH calls his mom and asks her to look up the price on that car(MInd you that we're driving back home because I have to get ready for work)and she tells us that they want $19,000 for that car!!!! In fact, *ALL*of their used cars start at about $12-$15,000!!! Now..the new car we wanted with everything is on $18,500!!!!! Am I the ONLY person that sees something wrong here?!?!??I'm just so mad..mostly at myself because I feel so stupid!! I've actually cried about it!!!
> 
> I know that this is alot to read and I'm sorry for posting this here..but I just needed somewhere to vent and I know I can vent to you guys!!
> 
> But..other wise than that, I'm havin a fantastic day!!!!



There is a reason used car salesmen/women have a bad rep.  I always do lots of research and when I buy a car I tell them what i want to pay and am ready to walk if they don't agree.


----------



## baby1disney

Yeah...I think that we're going to have to do that!! I'm just soo pissed about it..ya know??

Also..I think I'm just goin to give up on this roomie thing..everytime I get my hopes up...it falls thru...so..we'll see....bad weekend turnung into a bad Monday...ugh!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

I feel your pain.  My husband is in need of a new car.  Luckily we will be getting the C.A.R.S. rebate on our next new car in a couple weeks.


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> Yeah...I think that we're going to have to do that!! I'm just soo pissed about it..ya know??
> 
> Also..I think I'm just goin to give up on this roomie thing..everytime I get my hopes up...it falls thru...so..we'll see....bad weekend turnung into a bad Monday...ugh!!!





DVCsince02 said:


> I feel your pain.  My husband is in need of a new car.  Luckily we will be getting the C.A.R.S. rebate on our next new car in a couple weeks.



I feel for both of you; however, I am hoping that I am not in the same boat as you both...


----------



## ADP

Car buying should be a fun experience, but as Puck already mentioned their are too many bad apples out there.  Let's face it, they are looking out for their best interest and not yours.


----------



## baby1disney

DVCsince02 said:


> I feel your pain.  My husband is in need of a new car.  Luckily we will be getting the C.A.R.S. rebate on our next new car in a couple weeks.


Ok...how are you getting that??? They told us that since we owe on it, we don't quailfy for that...I think....



jeanigor said:


> I feel for both of you; however, I am hoping that I am not in the same boat as you both...


I hope not either....



ADP said:


> Car buying should be a fun experience, but as Puck already mentioned their are too many bad apples out there.  Let's face it, they are looking out for their best interest and not yours.


This is very true....but why have people be mad at you and possibly not refer you to anyone?!?!

I'm just ready to break down and loose it!!! I think that I'm a good person and do good things and all I keep doing is gettin pooped on....I'm soo tired of it!!


----------



## ADP

baby1disney said:


> I'm just ready to break down and loose it!!! I think that I'm a good person and do good things and all I keep doing is gettin pooped on....I'm soo tired of it!!


Please don't do that.  I apologize if I came across too negative.  Things will turn around.  Hang in there.


----------



## baby1disney

ADP said:


> Please don't do that.  I apologize if I came across too negative.  Things will turn around.  Hang in there.



NO, NO, NO!!! You didn't come across negative at all!!! I totally understand what you were saying...I'm just sick of it!! I'm tired of people who are worse than me seem to get everything they want while people like me have to work extra hard just to get by....uugghhh!! Sorry!! I'm just venting....hopefully not offending anyone in the process....


----------



## maroo

This is why I am keeping my paid off car until the wheels just fall off of it!

And then getting a friend that actually knows something about cars to go help me buy one.  I would get hoodwinked at a car dealership!


----------



## DVCsince02

baby1disney said:


> Ok...how are you getting that??? They told us that since we owe on it, we don't quailfy for that...I think....



Here is the link to the official government website.  http://www.cars.gov/

Basically, you need to own your car for 1 year with proof of insurance.  Your new car must get 10+ combined miles per gallon more then your current vehicle.  If so, they allow $4500 trade in, no matter the condition (as long as it runs).  The old car gets crushed.  The dealer can also combine other factory and dealer rebates (i.e. 1000 owner loyalty, 1000 factory rebate, plus 4500 rebate above).

This program will end in the fall.


----------



## baby1disney

DVCsince02 said:


> Here is the link to the official government website.  http://www.cars.gov/
> 
> Basically, you need to own your car for 1 year with proof of insurance.  Your new car must get 10+ combined miles per gallon more then your current vehicle.  If so, they allow $4500 trade in, no matter the condition (as long as it runs).  The old car gets crushed.  The dealer can also combine other factory and dealer rebates (i.e. 1000 owner loyalty, 1000 factory rebate, plus 4500 rebate above).
> 
> This program will end in the fall.



I actually found that website and was reading it...I don't know if we'd quailfy because DH's truck is a 2002 and it said something about 2001 models being the last year allowed. But..who knows....

Anyways....WHERE OH WHERE did you get a pic of that yummy chocolate cake under your name?!?!??! That looks wonderful!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Here is the link to the official government website.  http://www.cars.gov/
> 
> Basically, you need to own your car for 1 year with proof of insurance.  Your new car must get 10+ combined miles per gallon more then your current vehicle.  If so, they allow $4500 trade in, no matter the condition (as long as it runs).  The old car gets crushed.  The dealer can also combine other factory and dealer rebates (i.e. 1000 owner loyalty, 1000 factory rebate, plus 4500 rebate above).
> 
> This program will end in the fall.



Ho. Hum. I still owe on mine.


----------



## DVCsince02

baby1disney said:


> Anyways....WHERE OH WHERE did you get a pic of that yummy chocolate cake under your name?!?!??! That looks wonderful!!!!



www.glitter-graphics.com


----------



## baby1disney

jeanigor said:


> Ho. Hum. I still owe on mine.


Don't cry Todd!!! I still owe on mine!!! I guess we could cry together!!!


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> Don't cry Todd!!! I still owe on mine!!! I guess we could cry together!!!



Meh. Crying isn't my style. Maybe a tear or two, but then just gotta pick your self up and start all over again.

Something that ran through my head last week.....we haven't had silly joke day in far too long. I think some of us would really appreciate it. Anybody got a silly joke?????


----------



## baby1disney

I don't know any jokes right now...I'm pathetic 

LOL!!!


----------



## jeanigor

*How do you catch a unique rabbit????*


----------



## baby1disney

I have no idea!!!!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> *How do you catch a unique rabbit????*



Unique up on it??


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> Unique up on it??


----------



## jeanigor

*How do you catch a tame rabbit????*


----------



## baby1disney

I give up on these...tame...tame....tame...


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> *How do you catch a tame rabbit????*



the tame way!


----------



## dpuck1998

I just booked POP for DAP!!  235 bucks for three nights.  For what it cost in points, I figured I was better off banking the points and/or renting them later.


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> I just booked POP for DAP!!  235 bucks for three nights.  For what it cost in points, I figured I was better off banking the points and/or renting them later.





Sounds like Pop and SSR are *the* places to be for DAP!!


----------



## ragtopday

I just requested a quote! I have no idea whether I can really do this, but....

The answer to my question might be buried someplace in these 63 pages, but I'm wondering if someone can answer me more quickly - if I go I will probably bring my children, who are 8 and 5. Are these events appropriate for young children? Or shall I cough up some extra money to bring a sitter? 

Thanks!


----------



## Annette_VA

ragtopday said:


> I just requested a quote! I have no idea whether I can really do this, but....
> 
> The answer to my question might be buried someplace in these 63 pages, but I'm wondering if someone can answer me more quickly - if I go I will probably bring my children, who are 8 and 5. Are these events appropriate for young children? Or shall I cough up some extra money to bring a sitter?
> 
> Thanks!



John said in chat the other night that they want lots of kids to come.


----------



## spaddy

dpuck1998 said:


> I just booked POP for DAP!!  235 bucks for three nights.  For what it cost in points, I figured I was better off banking the points and/or renting them later.



I was thinking about POP too, but decided I can only handle moderates.  I have never stayed anywhere expect DVC at WDW.  

Yay on booking.



ragtopday said:


> I just requested a quote! I have no idea whether I can really do this, but....
> 
> The answer to my question might be buried someplace in these 63 pages, but I'm wondering if someone can answer me more quickly - if I go I will probably bring my children, who are 8 and 5. Are these events appropriate for young children? Or shall I cough up some extra money to bring a sitter?
> 
> Thanks!



My 5 year old will be at the Saturday party. And John did say he wants lots of kids to be there.


----------



## cm387

If POP is the place to be is everyone requesting standard or preferred?  Will requests be put in place for the same building so DISers can help other DISers after DATW????  I don't post much, but I've convinced my husband my imaginary friends are really fun and we need to get in on the action!  I'll be putting our request in to Tracy this week for P.C.C. 2 as well!!  I know, just jump on the boards and start posting right?!  I try to make chat as well, but I usually forget. Maybe I should put a sticky on the dirty dishes I always seem to be doing at that time

Barb


----------



## baby1disney

dpuck1998 said:


> I just booked POP for DAP!!  235 bucks for three nights.  For what it cost in points, I figured I was better off banking the points and/or renting them later.


That's awesome!!! $235.00...maybe I can get a deal like that or somethin!!!



ragtopday said:


> I just requested a quote! I have no idea whether I can really do this, but....
> 
> The answer to my question might be buried someplace in these 63 pages, but I'm wondering if someone can answer me more quickly - if I go I will probably bring my children, who are 8 and 5. Are these events appropriate for young children? Or shall I cough up some extra money to bring a sitter?
> 
> Thanks!


I know that there are some things that will be more adult-oriented..like DATW(Drinkin Around The World) and Jellyrolls..but these are part of the actual DAP. These are activites that us DISers have come up with to do. There are threads for people when we're coming in...what we'll be doing and things like that.

If I didn't help you, I'm sure Todd will......

*This is my 700th post!!!!:*goodvibes


----------



## dpuck1998

spaddy said:


> I was thinking about POP too, but decided I can only handle moderates.  I have never stayed anywhere expect DVC at WDW.



This will be my first non deluxe stay!  But since I'm alone, I figure I can handle it.



baby1disney said:


> That's awesome!!! $235.00...maybe I can get a deal like that or somethin!!!
> 
> 
> I know that there are some things that will be more adult-oriented..like DATW(Drinkin Around The World) and Jellyrolls..but these are part of the actual DAP. These are activites that us DISers have come up with to do. There are threads for people when we're coming in...what we'll be doing and things like that.
> 
> If I didn't help you, I'm sure Todd will......
> 
> *This is my 700th post!!!!:*goodvibes



Got the price from Tracy, AAA price.


----------



## spaddy

dpuck1998 said:


> This will be my first non deluxe stay!  But since I'm alone, I figure I can handle it.



Yes, that would make it much easier.  I will have my DH and 5 year old in tow.  

I am really excited to try Caribbean Beach.  There pool looks really great, hopefully it will be warm enough to go in it.


----------



## baby1disney

<~~~~~Not part of AAA

But...I'm sure Tracy will get me a great deal!!!


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> <~~~~~Not part of AAA
> 
> But...I'm sure Tracy will get me a great deal!!!



I am sure she will do her darnedest. She is good at that.

Congrats on 700!


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> I just booked POP for DAP!!  235 bucks for three nights.  For what it cost in points, I figured I was better off banking the points and/or renting them later.


That's cool.  You probably won't be in your room that much anyway.  Great price too!


----------



## kab407

dpuck1998 said:


> I just booked POP for DAP!!  235 bucks for three nights.  For what it cost in points, I figured I was better off banking the points and/or renting them later.



Are you bringing the kids, Don?


----------



## aspen37

exwdwcm said:


> she is doing better, still waiting for her vision to come back.   thanks for asking!!!    It was nice having brunch with you guys as well- especially when Todd had his dessert first!  genius!



I hope she gets her vision back soon. 



jeanigor said:


> *150 Days Until DIS-A-Palooza!!!*
> 
> Sorry, its a guilty pleasure. Feels good to say it.



   




Disneybridein2k3 said:


> That's okay - I hit my 150 day mark yesterday It's approximate - we are all around the same time so it's all good. We won't string you up by your toes *this* time.



Same here!


----------



## dpuck1998

kab407 said:


> Are you bringing the kids, Don?



Flying solo.  When I get back from DAP we leave 4 days later for 2 weeks in Disney.


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


> Here is the link to the official government website.  http://www.cars.gov/
> 
> Basically, you need to own your car for 1 year with proof of insurance.  Your new car must get 10+ combined miles per gallon more then your current vehicle.  If so, they allow $4500 trade in, no matter the condition (as long as it runs).  The old car gets crushed.  The dealer can also combine other factory and dealer rebates (i.e. 1000 owner loyalty, 1000 factory rebate, plus 4500 rebate above).
> 
> This program will end in the fall.




I owen my car but it gets better gas milage than 18 miles to the gallon. It does sound like a great program if you qualify. Thanks for the link Jen.


----------



## aspen37

dpuck1998 said:


> I just booked POP for DAP!!  235 bucks for three nights.  For what it cost in points, I figured I was better off banking the points and/or renting them later.



Great price Don! 



ragtopday said:


> I just requested a quote! I have no idea whether I can really do this, but....
> 
> The answer to my question might be buried someplace in these 63 pages, but I'm wondering if someone can answer me more quickly - if I go I will probably bring my children, who are 8 and 5. Are these events appropriate for young children? Or shall I cough up some extra money to bring a sitter?
> 
> Thanks!



I hope it works out so you can come. 

So far the only Podcast events that will be Ok for children is the Saturday night party and the podcast taping. We are not sure what the DI event will be yet. The DATW you can bring your children but I don't think they will have fun with 55-75 drunk adults. MVMCP is great for the whole family. I'm not sure but it looks like most people think that Sunday would be a good day for that after the podcast taping. I hope this was helpful.


----------



## jeanigor

To be technical, the only DIS event confirmed so far is the one on Saturday...which is 100% kid friendly. Location TBA, time TBA.

The other events are being organized by individual DIS'ers, and not the Podcast Team/Dreams Unlimited. So far, most, if not all of these are being planned by adults traveling without children.

If there is something that you would like to organize, (or like some help organizing) that is more for families rather than adults, please post and let us know. To paraphrase a wise man: "We can't hit ya!"


----------



## ragtopday

Thanks to those who have posted about kids being welcome at the DIS sponsored events - great info!

I would love to participate in DATW, but my kids would definitely not enjoy that! So I'll have to think about it - maybe a Kids Club for a little while, maybe bring my mother  or the best option would be to leave them home, but I'm not sure that will be doable. I do appreciate the input though - knowledge is power!


----------



## baby1disney

What about those kids' club at the resorts?!?! I know that the DVC resorts have them...but are they the only ones that do that?!?! 

Or maybe have a couple of families go in together and hire those babysitters I hear about..not sure if it's thru Disney or an outside agency...that's only of course if you feel comfortable with someone watchin your kid(s) and/or leaving them with another family kids' as well. Just throwing some stuff out there.


----------



## jeanigor

So I have some news that just brightened my day.....

My car only had a broken/stuck thermostat. I don't need a new engine or a new car. And I think the boss is even going pick up the tab.

I like to count my blessings everyday. (And up at the top of that list are friends like y'all)

ETA: I'd be better if I got a certain PM from a DISer with a certain color hair.............


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

jeanigor said:


> So I have some news that just brightened my day.....
> 
> My car only had a broken/stuck thermostat. I don't need a new engine or a new car. And I think the boss is even going pick up the tab.
> 
> I like to count my blessings everyday. (And up at the top of that list are friends like y'all)


AWESOME news!!!!!!!


----------



## ragtopday

jeanigor said:


> So I have some news that just brightened my day.....
> 
> My car only had a broken/stuck thermostat. I don't need a new engine or a new car. And I think the boss is even going pick up the tab.
> 
> I like to count my blessings everyday. (And up at the top of that list are friends like y'all)
> 
> ETA: I'd be better if I got a certain PM from a DISer with a certain color hair.............



Phew! That's great news about your car! And how awesome that your boss might pick up the tab - even better!!


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> So I have some news that just brightened my day.....
> 
> My car only had a broken/stuck thermostat. I don't need a new engine or a new car. And I think the boss is even going pick up the tab.


 

WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


> I just booked POP for DAP!!  235 bucks for three nights.  For what it cost in points, I figured I was better off banking the points and/or renting them later.



Nice Don!



ragtopday said:


> Thanks to those who have posted about kids being welcome at the DIS sponsored events - great info!
> 
> I would love to participate in DATW, but my kids would definitely not enjoy that! So I'll have to think about it - maybe a Kids Club for a little while, maybe bring my mother  or the best option would be to leave them home, but I'm not sure that will be doable. I do appreciate the input though - knowledge is power!



Hi Kristin!   We are doing both Osborne Lights in DHS and Yeehaa Bob at POR's River Roost Lounge on Thursday night if you are there. Both events will certainly be kid friendly. Even though Bob's show is at a lounge it is definately kid/family friendly. I'll behave. 



jeanigor said:


> So I have some news that just brightened my day.....
> 
> My car only had a broken/stuck thermostat. I don't need a new engine or a new car. And I think the boss is even going pick up the tab.
> 
> I like to count my blessings everyday. (And up at the top of that list are friends like y'all)
> 
> ETA: I'd be better if I got a certain PM from a DISer with a certain color hair.............



Good news about the car Toddy!


----------



## dpuck1998

baby1disney said:


> What about those kids' club at the resorts?!?! I know that the DVC resorts have them...but are they the only ones that do that?!?!
> 
> Or maybe have a couple of families go in together and hire those babysitters I hear about..not sure if it's thru Disney or an outside agency...that's only of course if you feel comfortable with someone watchin your kid(s) and/or leaving them with another family kids' as well. Just throwing some stuff out there.



That is what we did with out kids at the last DATW.  They loved the kids club and my three were the only ones there that night.


----------



## exwdwcm

Congrats on 700 baby1! We actually are going to try the in room babysitting- my son isn't old enough for the kids club yet.  He will be just over 2.   We are going to have our own little family DATW later that week, since we are there until the 20th.......i wish we could make the DATW with you guys- but that is our first real night at WDW and the 3 kids would be pretty disappointed if we dumped them on a sitter on night 1.  It is the first time at WDW for two of them.   We are doing Chef Mickey's instead that night, I know, not as fun as DATW!!!  Maybe I should borrow the light saber for our family DATW a few days later?  yeah, i have a cool family that enjoys drinking around the world way too much....okay, maybe that is a bad thing?  My mom is all excited about our DATW and offered to pay for the in room sitter, so we can get toasty! 

Awesome rate at Pop Don!  Where are you guys staying when you all come back at Christmas?  What are your dates then when you come back?

Todd- yeah on the car- so glad it wasn't anything major!!


----------



## OKW Lover

jeanigor said:


> So I have some news that just brightened my day.....
> 
> My car only had a broken/stuck thermostat. I don't need a new engine or a new car. And I think the boss is even going pick up the tab.
> 
> I like to count my blessings everyday. (And up at the top of that list are friends like y'all)
> 
> ETA: I'd be better if I got a certain PM from a DISer with a certain color hair.............



Yea Todd!!!  Glad to hear that you dodged that bullet.  

As far as the PM goes, I'm guessing silver wasn't the color you had in mind.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> So I have some news that just brightened my day.....
> 
> My car only had a broken/stuck thermostat. I don't need a new engine or a new car. And I think the boss is even going pick up the tab.
> 
> I like to count my blessings everyday. (And up at the top of that list are friends like y'all)
> 
> ETA: I'd be better if I got a certain PM from a DISer with a certain color hair.............



Thats great news!


----------



## maroo

jeanigor said:


> Sounds like Pop and SSR are *the* places to be for DAP!!



Heck yeah!!!  Party!!!!!

We need to pick a building to all "request" so that we can really have a party!



ragtopday said:


> I just requested a quote! I have no idea whether I can really do this, but....
> 
> The answer to my question might be buried someplace in these 63 pages, but I'm wondering if someone can answer me more quickly - if I go I will probably bring my children, who are 8 and 5. Are these events appropriate for young children? Or shall I cough up some extra money to bring a sitter?
> 
> Thanks!



I think you got this answered in the last 3 pages...but I think you can definitely find fun stuff to do with the kiddos! 



cm387 said:


> If POP is the place to be is everyone requesting standard or preferred?  Will requests be put in place for the same building so DISers can help other DISers after DATW????  I don't post much, but I've convinced my husband my imaginary friends are really fun and we need to get in on the action!  I'll be putting our request in to Tracy this week for P.C.C. 2 as well!!  I know, just jump on the boards and start posting right?!  I try to make chat as well, but I usually forget. Maybe I should put a sticky on the dirty dishes I always seem to be doing at that time
> 
> Barb



I requested Standard.  But I do hope that we sorta get together and try to request the same area...and hopefully we will sorta meet up to head to various places as we go to events, etc.

Awesome on PC 2.0!!!!  I am getting excited about that, too!!!

Chat is fun!   Hope to see you there on Wednesday!



georgemoe said:


> Hi Kristin!   We are doing both Osborne Lights in DHS and Yeehaa Bob at POR's River Roost Lounge on Thursday night if you are there. Both events will certainly be kid friendly. Even though Bob's show is at a lounge it is definately kid/family friendly. I'll behave.



You guys heard it right here!  Norway boy said that he would behave!!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

maroo said:


> Heck yeah!!!  Party!!!!!
> 
> We need to pick a building to all "request" so that we can really have a party!
> 
> 
> I requested Standard.  But I do hope that we sorta get together and try to request the same area...and hopefully we will sorta meet up to head to various places as we go to events, etc.



I requested standard 50's, 4th floor. I love the location of the 50's and i hate having anybody stomping around above me So 50's, 4th floor. I had 50's, 4th floor, lake view in '07. I could see Illuminations, Wishes, and the fireworks from Fantasmic all from my area.  I'm hoping for pool view this time. Just love seeing the pool late at night with the steam rising.

I'll scope it all out for you all since I'll be checking-in in *147 days*.


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> So I have some news that just brightened my day.....
> 
> My car only had a broken/stuck thermostat. I don't need a new engine or a new car. And I think the boss is even going pick up the tab.
> 
> I like to count my blessings everyday. (And up at the top of that list are friends like y'all)
> 
> ETA: I'd be better if I got a certain PM from a DISer with a certain color hair.............



That's great Todd.  I'm glad this burden has been lifted from your shoulders.


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> I just booked POP for DAP!!  235 bucks for three nights.  For what it cost in points, I figured I was better off banking the points and/or renting them later.



That's the rate I got too. But, AP and FL resident rates for Dec haven't been released yet so it might be even cheaper!! Even if it's not, $235 is not bad for 3 nights especially when sharing.



jeanigor said:


> So I have some news that just brightened my day.....
> 
> My car only had a broken/stuck thermostat. I don't need a new engine or a new car. And I think the boss is even going pick up the tab.
> 
> I like to count my blessings everyday. (And up at the top of that list are friends like y'all)
> 
> ETA: I'd be better if I got a certain PM from a DISer with a certain color hair.............



 That's great Todd!!


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> So I have some news that just brightened my day.....
> 
> My car only had a broken/stuck thermostat. I don't need a new engine or a new car. And I think the boss is even going pick up the tab.
> 
> I like to count my blessings everyday. (And up at the top of that list are friends like y'all)
> 
> ETA: I'd be better if I got a certain PM from a DISer with a certain color hair.............



Good news on your car Todd.


----------



## maroo

Minnie Lor said:


> I requested standard 50's, 4th floor. I love the location of the 50's and i hate having anybody stomping around above me So 50's, 4th floor. I had 50's, 4th floor, lake view in '07. I could see Illuminations, Wishes, and the fireworks from Fantasmic all from my area.  I'm hoping for pool view this time. Just love seeing the pool late at night with the steam rising.
> 
> I'll scope it all out for you all since I'll be checking-in in *147 days*.



Gosh...this sounds like a great idea!!!

I am totally game.  You mind if I request close to there, too?  I am not so sure about the 4th floor, though?  Is it a lot quieter?


----------



## kimisabella

ragtopday said:


> I just requested a quote! I have no idea whether I can really do this, but....
> 
> The answer to my question might be buried someplace in these 63 pages, but I'm wondering if someone can answer me more quickly - if I go I will probably bring my children, who are 8 and 5. Are these events appropriate for young children? Or shall I cough up some extra money to bring a sitter?
> 
> Thanks!



My children are coming, they will be 10 & 6 in December


----------



## Minnie Lor

maroo said:


> Gosh...this sounds like a great idea!!!
> 
> I am totally game.  You mind if I request close to there, too?  I am not so sure about the 4th floor, though?  Is it a lot quieter?



Sounds good. I have no idea if the 4th is quieter. My three times at Pop I've had 4th floor and it's been quiet. The Pop thread on the resort forum recommends 4th and that's what i've always gone with cause I'm a light sleeper.


----------



## dpuck1998

exwdwcm said:


> Awesome rate at Pop Don!  Where are you guys staying when you all come back at Christmas?  What are your dates then when you come back?
> 
> Todd- yeah on the car- so glad it wasn't anything major!!



Xmas we are there from the 18th - Jan 1, split between BCV and AKV-Kidani


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> Sounds good. I have no idea if the 4th is quieter. My three times at Pop I've had 4th floor and it's been quiet. The Pop thread on the resort forum recommends 4th and that's what i've always gone with cause I'm a light sleeper.



I don't know if we have any special building/floor requested. I can sleep through a hurricane, so noise isn't an issue with me.

I just do as I am told. Watch out when Der Kommissar is in town.


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> I don't know if we have any special building/floor requested. I can sleep through a hurricane, so noise isn't an issue with me.
> 
> I just do as I am told. Watch out when Der Kommissar is in town.



Now I've got that song stuck in my head.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Now I've got that song stuck in my head.



You're welcome. Nighty-night.


----------



## maroo

jeanigor said:


> I don't know if we have any special building/floor requested. I can sleep through a hurricane, so noise isn't an issue with me.
> 
> I just do as I am told. Watch out when Der Kommissar is in town.



I met a guy one time that tried to sleep (drunk) through Katrina.  He lived on the MS coast.  And he woke up, put his feet on the floor of his second story bedroom and realized he was knee deep in water.    So be careful what you try to sleep through.


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> I don't know if we have any special building/floor requested. I can sleep through a hurricane, so noise isn't an issue with me.
> 
> I just do as I am told. Watch out when Der Kommissar is in town.


 

Nothing special requested.  


I can also sleep through a hurricane.


And that's "Princess Kommissar" to you.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Minnie Lor said:


> The Pop thread on the resort forum recommends 4th and that's what i've always gone with *cause I'm a light sleeper*.


This is most excellent because I don't think we've built sleep into the itinerary. Of course, the final spreadsheet hasn't been completed but I'm pretty sure sleep won't be on it judging from the events we have planned thus far.


----------



## jeanigor

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> This is most excellent because I don't think we've built sleep into the itinerary. Of course, the final spreadsheet hasn't been completed but I'm pretty sure sleep won't be on it judging from the events we have planned thus far.



Sleep was voted off the schedule during the first planning session.


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Sleep was voted off the schedule during the first planning session.


 

I was going to demand a recount, but then I remembered what happened in May and decided to just drop it...


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

tiggerbell said:


> I was going to demand a recount, but then I remembered what happened in May and decided to just drop it...


exactly Señorita.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> This is most excellent because I don't think we've built sleep into the itinerary. Of course, the final spreadsheet hasn't been completed but I'm pretty sure sleep won't be on it judging from the events we have planned thus far.





jeanigor said:


> Sleep was voted off the schedule during the first planning session.



That's a hoot and so true.


----------



## ADP

Good morning friends!  

DAP!  DAP!  DAP!  We need more clues for DAP!


----------



## baby1disney

SOOOOO....from what I'm gathering....it'll be best that I get my sleep on the plane and possibly when I get in for about an hour or so at my hotel because I don't plan on sleeping the rest of the weekend?!?!? That's perfectly fine with me..although I might sneak out here and there for a 2-3hr nap...YES..I said N-A-P!!!! LMAO!!!

Ok...I'm seeing names on here that are not on my list yet...what'sa goin on people?!??!


----------



## exwdwcm

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> This is most excellent because I don't think we've built sleep into the itinerary. Of course, the final spreadsheet hasn't been completed but I'm pretty sure sleep won't be on it judging from the events we have planned thus far.


what about bathroom breaks, especially during DATW......gotta make more room for more beverages!


----------



## spaddy

ADP said:


> Good morning friends!
> 
> DAP!  DAP!  DAP!  We need more clues for DAP!



I just listen to the Podcast and I am dying for more details too.  


I am so excited for this trip.


----------



## baby1disney

I'm gettin excited for the trip too!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

baby1disney said:


> SOOOOO....from what I'm gathering....it'll be best that I get my sleep on the plane and possibly when I get in for about an hour or so at my hotel because I don't plan on sleeping the rest of the weekend?!?!? That's perfectly fine with me..although I might sneak out here and there for a 2-3hr nap...YES..I said N-A-P!!!! LMAO!!!
> 
> Ok...I'm seeing names on here that are not on my list yet...what'sa goin on people?!??!



Certain DIS'ers are known to take a nap during the day...right Paul.


----------



## cocowum

dpuck1998 said:


> Certain DIS'ers are known to take a nap during the day...right Paul.


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> Certain DIS'ers are known to take a nap during the day...right Paul.


Uh Oh!  I'm getting out of here!


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> Certain DIS'ers are known to take a nap during the day...right Paul.


----------



## mommyceratops

shellyminnie said:


>



We need a smiley eating cake?? Just jumping into it...


----------



## jeanigor

I would gladly take a nap right now.


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> Certain DIS'ers are known to take a nap during the day...right Paul.



Don't underestimate the power of a nap!


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> Uh Oh!  I'm getting out of here!



That is a sweet smiley!



Launchpad11B said:


> Don't underestimate the power of a nap!



I love naps, I can't wait till the kids are gone so I can nap again.  Nothing like a nooner (nap that is)


----------



## kab407

dpuck1998 said:


> I love naps, I can't wait till the kids are gone so I can nap again.  Nothing like a nooner (nap that is)


----------



## Launchpad11B

kab407 said:


>



Congrats on 1000 Kathy!   These threads move fast!


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> Congrats on 1000 Kathy!   These threads move fast!





I so need to get a life!

Good mornng DIS Hubby!!


----------



## mainegal

Launchpad11B said:


> Don't underestimate the power of a nap!



TOTALLY love a nap!!!  I can get so rejunvenated after just a 10 - 15 minute nap.


----------



## mainegal

spaddy said:


> I just listen to the Podcast and I am dying for more details too.



If you _just listen _to the podcast, how did you get a posting count of well over 2,000?!


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning everyone. 



mainegal said:


> If you just listen to the podcast, how did you get a posting count of well over 2,000?!



You misunderstood Spaddy's post.


----------



## kab407

georgemoe said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> You misunderstood Spaddy's post.



Morning George!


----------



## georgemoe

kab407 said:


> Morning George!



Hi Kathy! 

Any good HR stuff today?


----------



## mainegal

georgemoe said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> You misunderstood Spaddy's post.



aahhh.. he meant to write "listened", I think?


----------



## ADP

georgemoe said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> You misunderstood Spaddy's post.





mainegal said:


> If you _just listen _to the podcast, how did you get a posting count of well over 2,000?!





kab407 said:


> Morning George!



Good morning Everyone!  

It's raining here, but I don't care.  Last night on facebook was fun.  Lots of activity.


----------



## baby1disney

I'm sitting here...suffocating!!!! There's a potential client sitting here and they stink soooo bad!!!! It's makin me wanna gag!!!!

But..a top of the mornin to you all!!!


----------



## kab407

georgemoe said:


> Hi Kathy!
> 
> Any good HR stuff today?



No HR stuff.  Just scientists going stupid.  Makes for a fun day!


----------



## mainegal

baby1disney said:


> I'm sitting here...suffocating!!!! There's a potential client sitting here and they stink soooo bad!!!! It's makin me wanna gag!!!!



We get the same sort of people at the public library.  Since I am the director of the small public library, it is my job to try to tell people (in a nice a way as possible) that they need to "clean up".  I only do it when we get too many complaints from other patrons that they can't use a section of the library because of another person's very offensive body odor.


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> No HR stuff.  Just scientists going stupid.  Makes for a fun day!



If I can produce a PhD from Fiji University in Pharmaceutical Chemistry.....can I come work for you? Going stupid can't be far off from going crazy, and I have plenty of life and job experience doing that.



mainegal said:


> We get the same sort of people at the public library.  Since I am the director of the small public library, it is my job to try to tell people (in a nice a way as possible) that they need to "clean up".  I only do it when we get too many complaints from other patrons that they can't use a section of the library because of another person's very offensive body odor.



Wow. That is horrible that people go out like that. I hesitate to even go to a convenience store for a bottle of water when we're out on a jog, because I don't want people to thing I smell offensive.


----------



## jeanigor

BTW................


*Today marks 150 Days Until the DIS-A-Palooza main event!!!!*

Lets get excited!!!! Less than 5 months!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	













So is there anything that people are looking forward to doing, besides the planned events???

Example:
I still have yet to ride Expedition Everest and Mission Space.
I have never experienced Hall of Presidents.
I haven't been to a Candlelight Processional, Osborne Lights or MVMCP. (However, I think those may be remedied during the DAP trip.)


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> So is there anything that people are looking forward to doing, besides the planned events???
> 
> Example:
> I still have yet to ride Expedition Everest and Mission Space.
> I have never experienced Hall of Presidents.
> I haven't been to a Candlelight Processional, Osborne Lights or MVMCP. (However, I think those may be remedied during the DAP trip.)


 
I cannot ride M:S - I'm claustrophobic and not sure I want to cuase the precious Valium supply to dwindle...

In fact, I've never even been in the M:S building!

I've also never done the CP - but we're going to that one..

Unless Disney opens a ride between September and December, there's nothing new for me...

SPACE MOUNTAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Space Mountain will be new!!!!!


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> If I can produce a PhD from Fiji University in Pharmaceutical Chemistry.....can I come work for you? Going stupid can't be far off from going crazy, and I have plenty of life and job experience doing that.



If you want to move to NJ, sure!

Beside, you are my soon-to-be-Step Daddy, so a little family favoritism can't be unexpected.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> BTW................
> 
> 
> *Today marks 150 Days Until the DIS-A-Palooza main event!!!!*
> 
> Lets get excited!!!! Less than 5 months!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is there anything that people are looking forward to doing, besides the planned events???
> 
> Example:
> I still have yet to ride Expedition Everest and Mission Space.
> I have never experienced Hall of Presidents.
> I haven't been to a Candlelight Processional, Osborne Lights or MVMCP.
> (However, I think those may be remedied during the DAP trip.)




I've never been to CP, or seen the Osborne Lights. 
Since HOP just reopened I want to check that out. Plus Space Mountain will be reopened by December. 
I've only seen a few resorts with Holiday decorations up. So If we have time that would be fun to check out. 
The different Santa's at Epcot is fun to check out. I missed Germany, and England last time.


----------



## spaddy

mainegal said:


> If you _just listen _to the podcast, how did you get a posting count of well over 2,000?!





georgemoe said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> You misunderstood Spaddy's post.





mainegal said:


> aahhh.. he meant to write "listened", I think?



That's what I meant.  I often get behind on the Podcasts.  Oh, and I am a she. 

Good morning George and everyone.



jeanigor said:


> BTW................
> 
> 
> *Today marks 150 Days Until the DIS-A-Palooza main event!!!!*
> 
> Lets get excited!!!! Less than 5 months!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is there anything that people are looking forward to doing, besides the planned events???
> 
> Example:
> I still have yet to ride Expedition Everest and Mission Space.
> I have never experienced Hall of Presidents.
> I haven't been to a Candlelight Processional, Osborne Lights or MVMCP. (However, I think those may be remedied during the DAP trip.)



I am just excited to go on vacation.  It gives me something to look forward to.


----------



## spaddy

kab407 said:


> If you want to move to NJ, sure!
> 
> Beside, you are my soon-to-be-Step Daddy, so a little family favoritism can't be unexpected.



I'll move to NJ.    There is no way I am getting a PhD in anything.  The BS was more than enough.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> That's what I meant.  I often get behind on the Podcasts.  Oh, and I am a she.



Hmmm. At least I am not the only one that people get confused about.


----------



## DVCsince02

tiggerbell said:


> I cannot ride M:S - I'm claustrophobic and not sure I want to cuase the precious Valium supply to dwindle...
> 
> In fact, I've never even been in the M:S building!
> 
> I've also never done the CP - but we're going to that one..
> 
> Unless Disney opens a ride between September and December, there's nothing new for me...
> 
> SPACE MOUNTAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Space Mountain will be new!!!!!



There is great game area inside MS, go in the exit.  You would enjoy it.  There is also a play area for the kids.  Really cool!  I'll go with you.  The last pregnancy did something to my motion sensitivity so I would only do the "easy" side.



kab407 said:


> If you want to move to NJ, sure!
> 
> Beside, you are my soon-to-be-Step Daddy, so a little family favoritism can't be unexpected.



Ah, nepotism in the making.....


----------



## katscradle

Good morning everyone.

baby1disney congrats on 700th. 
Also I sent the CD's that John(3guysandagal) recorded for you last friday.
You should receive them sometime between this friday and next wednesday.
If you like them let John know and we will send the rest.

Kathy congrats on a 1000th! 

Todd glad it was something small and not your engine.

Wow reading through the posts from the last couple of days post I was surprised at what people had not seen.
I then had to remind myself that not everyone goes in December Katherine.
We love this time of year.
It not christmas without Osborne lights.
We have seen these as well as alot of the resorts and all the parks fully decorated.
We have also stayed at POR for the last 3 years and I have enjoyed YeeHaa Bob in the evenings.


----------



## cm387

Todd if you need someone to ride anything with my 6 year old is more than happy to oblige!  His favorite right now is a tie between Everest & Tower of Terror.  We are counting the inches until he's tall enough for rock 'n roller coaster.  He'd ride Everest with you all day long!!


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> BTW................
> 
> 
> *Today marks 150 Days Until the DIS-A-Palooza main event!!!!*
> 
> Lets get excited!!!! Less than 5 months!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is there anything that people are looking forward to doing, besides the planned events???
> 
> Example:
> I still have yet to ride Expedition Everest and Mission Space.
> I have never experienced Hall of Presidents.
> I haven't been to a Candlelight Processional, Osborne Lights or MVMCP. (However, I think those may be remedied during the DAP trip.)



YAY!!! Love Todd's countdowns!!!
I haven't been on EE or MS either, and truthfully, I don't think I'll go on either one.  
I haven't been in HOP in a long time, looking forward to the new edition.
I have been to MVMCP a few times, but, never seen the Osbourne lights or the CP.
We've never seen Fantasmic, and would love to squeeze that into December's visit as well, but, I just don't know if we are going to have enough time to do it all!!!


----------



## jeanigor

cm387 said:


> Todd if you need someone to ride anything with my 6 year old is more than happy to oblige!  His favorite right now is a tie between Everest & Tower of Terror.  We are counting the inches until he's tall enough for rock 'n roller coaster.  He'd ride Everest with you all day long!!



He's on!


----------



## georgemoe

kab407 said:


> No HR stuff.  Just scientists going stupid.  Makes for a fun day!



Mad in a lab type scientists?


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Hmmm. At least I am not the only one that people get confused about.



It is confusing.  I don't have any pictures or anything in my profile.  I keep thinking I am going to do something about that, and I don't. 



DVCsince02 said:


> There is great game area inside MS, go in the exit.  You would enjoy it.  There is also a play area for the kids.  Really cool!  I'll go with you.  The last pregnancy did something to my motion sensitivity so I would only do the "easy" side.



I didn't see anything at the end of that ride.  I was trying to get away from the people in case I got sick.  I think I might have been running and I don't run.  I think I also got much worse with motion sickness after having kids.




cm387 said:


> Todd if you need someone to ride anything with my 6 year old is more than happy to oblige!  His favorite right now is a tie between Everest & Tower of Terror.  We are counting the inches until he's tall enough for rock 'n roller coaster.  He'd ride Everest with you all day long!!



Your son and my son would get along great.  He is only 4, but loves all those rides.  He rode EE for the first time this May.  He loved it.  I am hoping he will soon be tall enough for Indiana Jones at DL.  I know he would love that ride.


----------



## baby1disney

katscradle said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> *baby1disney congrats on 700th.
> Also I sent the CD's that John(3guysandagal) recorded for you last friday.
> You should receive them sometime between this friday and next wednesday.
> If you like them let John know and we will send the rest.*
> 
> Kathy congrats on a 1000th!
> 
> Todd glad it was something small and not your engine.
> 
> Wow reading through the posts from the last couple of days post I was surprised at what people had not seen.
> I then had to remind myself that not everyone goes in December Katherine.
> We love this time of year.
> It not christmas without Osborne lights.
> We have seen these as well as alot of the resorts and all the parks fully decorated.
> We have also stayed at POR for the last 3 years and I have enjoyed YeeHaa Bob in the evenings.



Thanks and I can't wait!!! WOOHOO!!!!

And....to anyone else...I'm also a BIG thrill ride fan!!! I just love em!!!!


----------



## georgemoe

For those that are interested in Fantasmic, maybe we can squeeze that in on Thursday night between OL and YB. : 

It will all depend on the Fantasmic schedule that night. (I haven't even checked if a schedule is available.)


----------



## katscradle

DS Kenny and I also love the rides, so if anyone wants to join in feel free.
We have not done Fantasmic yet, so we are aiming to do that and MVMCP when we are there this time.
Since Olivia will be with us from the 8th-15th we figured we would do one of these the first week and the other on the second week.
However we have not decided which will be the first week and which will be the second week.


----------



## shellyminnie

Ok, I have a confession to make: 

I have never seen the CP
I have never seen the Epcot Santas
I have never been to a MVMCP 
I have never seen the Christmas parade in the MK (NYE when I went the 3:00 parade was cancelled, I missed the first one) 
I have only seen some of the resorts/parts decorated.

I'm a bad, bad Diser


----------



## MenashaCorp

shellyminnie said:


> Ok, I have a confession to make:
> 
> I have never seen the CP *Ditto.*
> I have never seen the Epcot Santas *Ditto.*
> I have never been to a MVMCP *Ditto.*
> I have never seen the Christmas parade in the MK (NYE when I went the 3:00 parade was cancelled, I missed the first one) *Ditto.*
> I have only seen some of the resorts/parts decorated. *I've seen none.*
> 
> I'm a bad, bad Diser  *NOT TRUE AT ALL!!!!*


 
I mean, what would that make ME?!?!


----------



## shellyminnie

MenashaCorp said:


> I mean, what would that make ME?!?!



But, I only live an hour away!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

shellyminnie said:


> But, I only live an hour away!!


 

That just means the daily AFTER-parties are at SHELLY'S HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## aspen37

shellyminnie said:


> Ok, I have a confession to make:
> 
> I have never seen the CP
> I have never seen the Epcot Santas
> I have never been to a MVMCP
> I have never seen the Christmas parade in the MK (NYE when I went the 3:00 parade was cancelled, I missed the first one)
> I have only seen some of the resorts/parts decorated.
> 
> I'm a bad, bad Diser



Shelly you live about an hour away!!!


----------



## georgemoe

shellyminnie said:


> But, I only live an hour away!!



Don't worry Shelly. I still  you.


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> Don't worry Shelly. I still  you.



Awww . . thanks George!


----------



## kab407

georgemoe said:


> Mad in a lab type scientists?



No, stoooopid in the lab type.  The only one mad is me.  I have to clean up their mess.


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> No, stoooopid in the lab type.  The only one mad is me.  I have to clean up their mess.



How soon would you like my resume?


----------



## scarlett873

kab407 said:


> No, stoooopid in the lab type.  The only one mad is me.  I have to clean up their mess.



I'd happily help you out...but can I do it from my house?


----------



## kab407

scarlett873 said:


> I'd happily help you out...but can I do it from my house?



Sorry B.  You need to be in NJ.  But look at it this way, you'd be closer to DE!

Heck I live less than 2 miles from my office and I can't even work at home. 

I've asked by boss numerous times about telecommuting from WDW, STJ, Tortola, just about any tropical island during the winter.  He laughs at me.  Think he's trying to tell me something?


----------



## scarlett873

kab407 said:


> Sorry B.  You need to be in NJ.  But look at it this way, you'd be closer to DE!
> 
> Heck I live less than 2 miles from my office and I can't even work at home.
> 
> I've asked by boss numerous times about telecommuting from WDW, STJ, Tortola, just about any tropical island during the winter.  He laughs at me.  Think he's trying to tell me something?


Dang...can't blame a girl for trying...


----------



## georgemoe

kab407 said:


> No, stoooopid in the lab type.  The only one mad is me.  I have to clean up their mess.





scarlett873 said:


> I'd happily help you out...but can I do it from my house?





kab407 said:


> Sorry B.  You need to be in NJ.  But look at it this way, you'd be closer to DE!
> 
> Heck I live less than 2 miles from my office and I can't even work at home.
> 
> I've asked by boss numerous times about telecommuting from WDW, STJ, Tortola, just about any tropical island during the winter.  He laughs at me.  Think he's trying to tell me something?





scarlett873 said:


> Dang...can't blame a girl for trying...



Kathy. Does your DIShubby know how this boss is treating you? 

Nice try Brandie and good luck with the job hunting.


----------



## maroo

First, hello everyone!  I feel like I have not seen you guys in days!!!



cm387 said:


> Todd if you need someone to ride anything with my 6 year old is more than happy to oblige!  His favorite right now is a tie between Everest & Tower of Terror.  We are counting the inches until he's tall enough for rock 'n roller coaster.  He'd ride Everest with you all day long!!



Aw man!  I am so game, too!!!  I love EE!  Single rider line, here I come!



shellyminnie said:


> Ok, I have a confession to make:
> 
> I have never seen the CP
> I have never seen the Epcot Santas
> I have never been to a MVMCP
> I have never seen the Christmas parade in the MK (NYE when I went the 3:00 parade was cancelled, I missed the first one)
> I have only seen some of the resorts/parts decorated.
> 
> I'm a bad, bad Diser



I have not seen any of those yet either...



shellyminnie said:


> But, I only live an hour away!!



Uh oh...you might get flamed for that.   

Just kidding!

It is all good!!!!


----------



## kab407

georgemoe said:


> Kathy. Does your DIShubby know how this boss is treating you?
> 
> Nice try Brandie and good luck with the job hunting.



My Boss is an absolute sweetheart.  No need to call Paul in.  Now some of the chemists I work with could use a little talking to from, "The Pinkie".


----------



## Launchpad11B

kab407 said:


> My Boss is an absolute sweetheart.  No need to call Paul in.  Now some of the chemists I work with could use a little talking to from, "The Pinkie".



Say the word and I'll make there face's look like a fractional distillation process!!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

shellyminnie said:


> Ok, I have a confession to make:
> 
> I have never seen the CP
> I have never seen the Epcot Santas
> I have never been to a MVMCP
> I have never seen the Christmas parade in the MK (NYE when I went the 3:00 parade was cancelled, I missed the first one) *You went to the MK on NYE????*
> I have only seen some of the resorts/parts decorated.
> 
> I'm a bad, bad Diser


 


MenashaCorp said:


> I mean, what would that make ME?!?!


 


shellyminnie said:


> But, I only live an hour away!!


You are right...   But look on the bright side - you have a lot to look forward to this year, right?


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> Say the word and I'll make there face's look like a fractional distillation process!!



I love that you can talk chemistry .


----------



## Launchpad11B

kab407 said:


> I love that you can talk chemistry .



Because of my job I have to be well versed in Chemical and Biological weapons and know there counter measures. It's scary stuff.


----------



## aspen37

Kathy, Have you seen the commercial for the new show that I think is based on you? It's called Cougar Town. It stars Courteney Cox on ABC.


----------



## Launchpad11B

aspen37 said:


> Kathy, Have you seen the commercial for the new show that I think is based on you? It's called Cougar Town. It stars Courteney Cox on ABC.


----------



## kab407

aspen37 said:


> Kathy, Have you seen the commercial for the new show that I think is based on you? It's called Cougar Town. It stars Courteney Cox on ABC.



I caught it the other night, Anna.  I was laughing at the scene where she is looking at her jigglie under arms


----------



## dpuck1998

kab407 said:


> I cought it the other night, Anna.  I was laughing at the scene where she is looking at her jigglie under arms



She woman worry about that guys are busy looking at other jigglie parts.


----------



## kab407

dpuck1998 said:


> She woman worry about that guys are busy looking at other jigglie parts.



And with that, I am going to refrain from making any other snide comments since this is a family board!

Good Morning Don!


----------



## baby1disney

You guys are a trip!!!

<~~~wonders why oh why she has decided to join this board!! She sees how crazy they are and still wants to be a part of them

I'm not feeling too good today...so I might not be my silly self.....


----------



## DVCsince02

So another hint was dropped in chat last night about DAP.

Since I didn't go last year to the TSM event, it took me a bit to catch on, but last year apparently there were desserts.  Looks like this year, there will be more than just desserts.


----------



## dpuck1998

kab407 said:


> And with that, I am going to refrain from making any other snide comments since this is a family board!
> 
> Good Morning Don!



Morning Kat!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> So another hint was dropped in chat last night about DAP.
> 
> Since I didn't go last year to the TSM event, it took me a bit to catch on, but last year apparently there were desserts.  Looks like this year, there will be more than just desserts.



Thank you for sharing. Since some of us were unable to get to chat last night...anything else?


----------



## tiggerbell

DVCsince02 said:


> So another hint was dropped in chat last night about DAP.
> 
> Since I didn't go last year to the TSM event, it took me a bit to catch on, but last year apparently there were desserts. Looks like this year, there will be more than just desserts.


 

*IS IT A PALO BRUNCH?!?!?!?!?!?!!*​ 


  (Guess what chapter I was working on for the trip report this morning?)


----------



## jeanigor

21 weeks until we (My Grand Marquess Jaime and I) land in Orlando for DAP

Doesn't that sound better than 147 Days????


----------



## baby1disney

Todd...you're too funny!!!

I just can't wait until I can get a computer and actually sit at home and chat and listen to podcast with you guys!!!

Some day my computer will come....(humming a certain Disney tune..can anyone guess?!?!)


----------



## Tonya2426

DVCsince02 said:


> So another hint was dropped in chat last night about DAP.
> 
> Since I didn't go last year to the TSM event, it took me a bit to catch on, but last year apparently there were desserts. Looks like this year, there will be more than just desserts.


 
Maybe Disney will only charge $2 for the tiny bottle of water this year.


----------



## katscradle

Good morning guy's!
I just thought I would say there is only 136 days till I reach WDW!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Accidently forgot about chat last night. Wish someone would call me to remind me. Anyways, figured John and Kevin were not on and therefore no clues.  That's what I get for thinking.


----------



## exwdwcm

kab407 said:


> And with that, I am going to refrain from making any other snide comments since this is a family board!
> 
> Good Morning Don!


lol and what is impressive is that he has those comments at the crack of dawn!!!

thanks for the chat tidbit Jen----i gathered that from the podcast too- when he had Pete reviewing the contract and they said something about the 'menu', so that made me think it was more than just desserts! yum!!   I am dying to know more!  

i had a fussy toddler that needed his momma, so chat was out.   sometimes the kid has to trump the dis! ......just sometimes though.


----------



## maroo

Launchpad11B said:


> Say the word and I'll make there face's look like a fractional distillation process!!



Wow.  That would be messy.  



Launchpad11B said:


> Because of my job I have to be well versed in Chemical and Biological weapons and know there counter measures. It's scary stuff.



What on earth do you do for a living?  Or should I even ask?  

Whatever it is...if you are keeping us all safe, thank you!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I just want to say that whatever you all hear about chat last night that invovled me is false!!!! rofl


----------



## shellyminnie

*NikkiBell* said:


> I just want to say that whatever you all hear about chat last night that invovled me is false!!!! rofl



You mean I shouldn't go baby shopping??


----------



## maroo

*NikkiBell* said:


> I just want to say that whatever you all hear about chat last night that invovled me is false!!!! rofl



I only have one thing to say to you Nikki!!!

And that is CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!  

And in honor of your new arrival(s), this is my......  


3,333rd post!

And I am using it to congratulate YOU!


----------



## georgemoe

*NikkiBell* said:


> I just want to say that whatever you all hear about chat last night that invovled me is false!!!! rofl



Bleach or no bleach in the babies bath water?


----------



## dpuck1998

maroo said:


> I only have one thing to say to you Nikki!!!
> 
> And that is CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
> 
> And in honor of your new arrival(s), this is my......
> 
> 
> 3,333rd post!
> 
> And I am using it to congratulate YOU!



Fitting, she is having triplets!


----------



## kab407

*NikkiBell* said:


> I just want to say that whatever you all hear about chat last night that invovled me is false!!!! rofl



Judging from your pictures Nikki, you certainly don't look like you would smell bad!?!?!?!


----------



## maroo

dpuck1998 said:


> Fitting, she is having triplets!



I know!  I was shocked to see it would be my 3,333 post...what a great way to spend it!  

I see she is gone, though...

I wonder where she will register?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

ROFL Don, you are SO in trouble!!!! -slap-

Kathy, we live in Jersey, don't we all smell bad? JK!!!!!


----------



## insoin

*NikkiBell* said:


> I just want to say that whatever you all hear about chat last night that invovled me is false!!!! rofl



Geeze this was my first chat and I thought everyone was serious till the name of Towelett was thrown out.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

omg rofl

I am still STUNNED that I didn't get hit by the Tag Fairy after it!


----------



## jeanigor

insoin said:


> Geeze this was my first chat and I thought everyone was serious till the name of Towelett was thrown out.



Please don't take us too seriously....


----------



## *NikkiBell*

rofl...look at Todd trying to be all innocent like.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

DVCsince02 said:


> So another hint was dropped in chat last night about DAP.
> 
> Since I didn't go last year to the TSM event, it took me a bit to catch on, but last year apparently there were desserts.  Looks like this year, there will be more than just desserts.



Ooooo, maybe full-sized bottles of WATER!


----------



## jeanigor

UrsulasShadow said:


> Ooooo, maybe full-sized bottles of WATER!



Can those bottles be re-used? You know, to be earth conscious....


----------



## georgemoe

UrsulasShadow said:


> Ooooo, maybe full-sized bottles of WATER!





jeanigor said:


> Can those bottles be re-used? You know, to be earth conscious....



 All this fuss over water? 

 D A T W


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> Can those bottles be re-used? You know, to be earth conscious....



Mindy could give lessons on the recycling of water bottles!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> Mindy could give lessons on the recycling of water bottles!



I've been known to be environmentally conscious, and carry my own "water" bottle around lots of places.


----------



## kab407

UrsulasShadow said:


> I've been known to be environmentally conscious, and carry my own "water" bottle around lots of places.



You're so "green"! 

Or is that red? White? Rose?


----------



## chickie

Okay guys,
I haven't posted here - YET. But, now, it looks like I GET TO COME TO DISAPALOOZA!!!! I finally talked my dh into coming with me. I really wanted to be brave and do a solo trip, but I guess I'm just a little "chick"-en. So, he finally gave in and we are coming down without the kiddo! We got a studio at SS for Dec 10-13th! Very excited, but I'm feeling a little guilty about going w/o Millie. I told her that daddy and I need a little alone time, and we promised we wouldn't ride Testtrack without her...

See Ya'll there! (And I wanna do DATW this trip!)


----------



## Launchpad11B

maroo said:


> Wow.  That would be messy.
> 
> 
> 
> What on earth do you do for a living?  Or should I even ask?
> 
> Whatever it is...if you are keeping us all safe, thank you!



I teach interpretive dance.


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> I teach interpretive dance.



Now, that is funny!!


----------



## dpuck1998

launchpad11b said:


> i teach interpretive dance.



sign me up!!


----------



## maroo

Launchpad11B said:


> I teach interpretive dance.





I still have no idea what you really do for a living, but that was funny!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Paul, will you teach my flattie how to dance?


----------



## Launchpad11B

maroo said:


> I still have no idea what you really do for a living, but that was funny!



Mysterious aren't I.


----------



## Launchpad11B

*NikkiBell* said:


> Paul, will you teach my flattie how to dance?


----------



## OKW Lover

maroo said:


> What on earth do you do for a living?  Or should I even ask?
> 
> Whatever it is...if you are keeping us all safe, thank you!







Launchpad11B said:


> I teach interpretive dance.



...to bad guys.


----------



## kimisabella

dpuck1998 said:


> sign me up!!



Are you sure Don, I don't think that kind of dance involves a pole


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> I teach interpretive dance.





Sorry Paul.  That's funny.


----------



## kab407

kimisabella said:


> Are you sure Don, I don't think that kind of dance involves a pole


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> I teach interpretive dance.





dpuck1998 said:


> sign me up!!





kimisabella said:


> Are you sure Don, I don't think that kind of dance involves a pole



Andrea you made my day. What a laugh.


----------



## aspen37

kab407 said:


> I caught it the other night, Anna.  I was laughing at the scene where she is looking at her jigglie under arms



I don't think she has a jigglie part on her. It looks like it will be a pretty funny show.


----------



## aspen37

kimisabella said:


> Are you sure Don, I don't think that kind of dance involves a pole


----------



## kimisabella

georgemoe said:


> Andrea you made my day. What a laugh.



Hey George!  Glad I could give you a chuckle...at Don's expense


----------



## DVCsince02

chickie said:


> Okay guys,
> I haven't posted here - YET. But, now, it looks like I GET TO COME TO DISAPALOOZA!!!! I finally talked my dh into coming with me. I really wanted to be brave and do a solo trip, but I guess I'm just a little "chick"-en. So, he finally gave in and we are coming down without the kiddo! We got a studio at SS for Dec 10-13th! Very excited, but I'm feeling a little guilty about going w/o Millie. I told her that daddy and I need a little alone time, and we promised we wouldn't ride Testtrack without her...
> 
> See Ya'll there! (And I wanna do DATW this trip!)



Woooooooooooooot!


----------



## rtobe

UrsulasShadow said:


> I've been known to be environmentally conscious, and carry my own "water" bottle around lots of places.


 
I thought it was a box  more environmentally friendly and all ...


----------



## UrsulasShadow

rtobe said:


> I thought it was a box  more environmentally friendly and all ...



Well, it's not so easy to carry a BOX around with you...


----------



## 3guysandagal

WOOHOO!!

Thought I'd come in and celebrate! 

Just made my 2,000th post over on the Canadian boards. 

Just happened to notice after I posted it.

2001!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

3guysandagal said:


> WOOHOO!!
> 
> Thought I'd come in and celebrate!
> 
> Just made my 2,000th post over on the Canadian boards.
> 
> Just happened to notice after I posted it.
> 
> 2001!!!



Congrats on the milestone John! (buckaroo)


----------



## georgemoe

UrsulasShadow said:


> Well, it's not so easy to carry a BOX around with you...



Empty it and fold it flat. 



3guysandagal said:


> WOOHOO!!
> 
> Thought I'd come in and celebrate!
> 
> Just made my 2,000th post over on the Canadian boards.
> 
> Just happened to notice after I posted it.
> 
> 2001!!!



Nice job John! I'll pop a top for ya. Tonight.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

John, I'm concerned about DVC members not being able to get into Saturday's big event if they can't go on Friday. Should I be worried about this?


----------



## Minnie Lor

*NikkiBell* said:


> John, I'm concerned about DVC members not being able to get into Saturday's big event if they can't go on Friday. Should I be worried about this?



He said that there is room for 1500 people. You think it'll get filled? Yikes, that's alot of people that I've never met before.


----------



## DVCsince02

We have another DISer joining us........


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> We have another DISer joining us........



Who??????


----------



## cocowum

chickie I think?


----------



## jeanigor

cocowum said:


> chickie I think?



Besides her......


----------



## *NikkiBell*

delete please


----------



## kab407

*NikkiBell* said:


>



Have you seen the light?

Or is that Lightsaber?


----------



## jeanigor

*NikkiBell* said:


>



I guess I am dork part deux. I looked for hidden words. And I knew. DOH!


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> I guess I am dork part deux. I looked for hidden words. And I knew. DOH!


----------



## dpuck1998

kimisabella said:


> Are you sure Don, I don't think that kind of dance involves a pole



WHAT!  Who would dance without a pole?  



kimisabella said:


> Hey George!  Glad I could give you a chuckle...at Don's expense



I've got big shoulders!  Well...not according to Paul, but I can take it. 



UrsulasShadow said:


> Well, it's not so easy to carry a BOX around with you...



I always have my box with me, don't forget...step 1, cut a hole in the box....


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> I guess I am dork part deux. I looked for hidden words. And I knew. DOH!



If you're a dork Todd, you're my dork. 

Have a good weekend Love!


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> If you're a dork Todd, you're my dork.
> 
> Have a good weekend Love!



Thank you!!!


----------



## maroo

*NikkiBell* said:


>



what did I miss?!?


----------



## disneynutz

Has anyone heard anything about the sign up list or a confirmed schedule? When it happens, will it be posted in this thread or somewhere else?

Thanks

Bill


----------



## exwdwcm

dpuck1998 said:


> I always have my box with me, don't forget...step 1, cut a hole in the box....


Love that one.   even funnier that it got an emmy!


----------



## katscradle

Hey guys I just thought I would pop in and say Hi! 

Honey congrats on your 2000th post.

Hope everyone has a great weekend I will be hanging around the house this weekend.


----------



## jeanigor

disneynutz said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the sign up list or a confirmed schedule? When it happens, will it be posted in this thread or somewhere else?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bill



I'm sure it will be posted here, as well as discussed all over the Podcast Board in general, so you won't miss it.


----------



## georgemoe

*NikkiBell* said:


> John, I'm concerned about DVC members not being able to get into Saturday's big event if they can't go on Friday. Should I be worried about this?





Minnie Lor said:


> He said that there is room for 1500 people. You think it'll get filled? Yikes, that's alot of people that I've never met before.



I shared the same concern Nikki and I'm not 100% on Friday's DI until I see details. The 1,500 number certainly causes me less concern.


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> I shared the same concern Nikki and I'm not 100% on Friday's DI until I see details. The 1,500 number certainly causes me less concern.



You'll get in buddy! Looking forward to seeing you and Deb tomorrow!


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> You'll get in buddy! Looking forward to seeing you and Deb tomorrow!



Glad we got the details worked out. CYA tomorrow PM.


----------



## shellyminnie

*NikkiBell* said:


>


----------



## maroo

DVCsince02 said:


> We have another DISer joining us........





kab407 said:


> Who??????





jeanigor said:


> Besides her......





*NikkiBell* said:


>





jeanigor said:


> I guess I am dork part deux. I looked for hidden words. And I knew. DOH!





maroo said:


> what did I miss?!?





shellyminnie said:


>




Again, what did I miss?  

I am so confused.  Could someone please help clear it up.  I have combed back through the last three pages and can't figure out who is coming? 

I think I missed the "hidden" message?


----------



## jimmaher69

Mostly  a lurker here, but happy to say we booked out first DVC stay this weekend.  Hope to get on the list.

Can anyone tell me about the last party.  I was curious if children attended?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## jcb

Yes.  There weren't a lot but the children (and I count myself in that category when I'm at WDW) there had a great time.


----------



## jeanigor

maroo said:


> Again, what did I miss?
> 
> I am so confused.  Could someone please help clear it up.  I have combed back through the last three pages and can't figure out who is coming?
> 
> I think I missed the "hidden" message?



Its NikkiBell...and there was no hidden message.

But there is one in this message. Behold the power of white text!!!


----------



## maroo

jeanigor said:


> Its NikkiBell...and there was no hidden message.
> 
> But there is one in this message. Behold the power of white text!!!



Earilier when you said "I looked for the hidden words and I knew" threw me off.  

I could find no white words.    So I was not able to crack the special DIS language.  

Nikki hosted a great DISer game of UNO last night!!  Hopefully more of us can play in the future!!  

Thank you so much for clearing this up.


----------



## Donald is #1

jimmaher69 said:


> Mostly  a lurker here, but happy to say we booked out first DVC stay this weekend.  Hope to get on the list.
> 
> Can anyone tell me about the last party.  I was curious if children attended?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jim




Awesome on booking your first DVC stay!!!


----------



## katscradle

Hi! Guys the shopping is done.
Now for the wood for the shed we need to build.


----------



## mickeyworld

Rather than reading all 75 pages, I would love to know what this DISapalooza  is all about.  If it is a meeting of Disney crazy people, please introduce yourself.  I love Disney so much, my family thinks I am nuts, and I am looking for fellow Disney fans(if that is a term strong enough????)  I have been to DIsney too many times to count and on 5 Disney cruises... trying to wait until 2011 before I go again, new ships anyone???


----------



## geffric

mickeyworld said:


> Rather than reading all 75 pages, I would love to know what this DISapalooza is all about. If it is a meeting of Disney crazy people, please introduce yourself. I love Disney so much, my family thinks I am nuts, and I am looking for fellow Disney fans(if that is a term strong enough????) I have been to DIsney too many times to count and on 5 Disney cruises... trying to wait until 2011 before I go again, new ships anyone???


 
I am waiting for the new ships too.. booked on the last cruise, been tempted to go but I am holding steady for the new experience..


----------



## maroo

mickeyworld said:


> Rather than reading all 75 pages, I would love to know what this DISapalooza  is all about.  If it is a meeting of Disney crazy people, please introduce yourself.  I love Disney so much, my family thinks I am nuts, and I am looking for fellow Disney fans(if that is a term strong enough????)  I have been to DIsney too many times to count and on 5 Disney cruises... trying to wait until 2011 before I go again, new ships anyone???




 to the DAP thread!  

You have certainly found some Disney crazy people! 

I am Maroo.  


DAP is going to be one big weekend filled with some "official" events (see post 1) and some unofficial events (planned by folks on this thread and others).  

Hanging on this thread is a good idea to get details and meet folks.  You can also check out the threads on the main DIS Unplugged Podcast page that give more details about the DISer organized events.  

Welcome to this crazy crew.  Looks like you will fit in just fine!


----------



## tiggerbell

mickeyworld said:


> Rather than reading all 75 pages, I would love to know what this DISapalooza is all about. If it is a meeting of Disney crazy people, please introduce yourself. I love Disney so much, my family thinks I am nuts, and I am looking for fellow Disney fans(if that is a term strong enough????) I have been to DIsney too many times to count and on 5 Disney cruises... trying to wait until 2011 before I go again, new ships anyone???


 
The first post has basically all the information we have so far abour the December events.  It's still too early for anything "concrete" to be announced.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

mickeyworld said:


> Rather than reading all 75 pages, I would love to know what this DISapalooza is all about. If it is a meeting of Disney crazy people, please introduce yourself. I love Disney so much, my family thinks I am nuts, and I am looking for fellow Disney fans(if that is a term strong enough????) I have been to DIsney too many times to count and on 5 Disney cruises... trying to wait until 2011 before I go again, new ships anyone???


You've come to the right place!  DAP will have some official meets that are put on by the podcasters from the Dis Unplugged.  Many of the meets are going to be unofficial.  It is a bit early for the spreadsheet just yet but eventually we will have one (right Todd?) Everyone here is friendly and  while some of us are okay with the term "Disney freaks", I prefer Disney enthusiast   Jump in, welcome to the fold.  It is a good idea to read up if you want to get to "know" people before you go.  Also, if you haven't listened to the old shows, start listening now!  Aside from being very entertaining, there are stories and comments we refer to here from the show.


----------



## kathrna

YIPPEE!!  I'm a lurker, too and I just booked DAP weekend.  I've been on the fence b/c we're going to see the "smaller castle" in November, but I thought, what the heck, I missed it last year and was soooo bummed!  Why not make ME happy??!!!!    Plus, hubby is now deployed  so I will need a pick me up!  So I look forward to meeting all the people I've seen here on the boards and heard some on the podcasts, as well as the Podcast crew!  Yeah for me and the boys!!  We're goin' to the World AND to a party!!  How much more fun could a person ask for!!??


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kathrna said:


> YIPPEE!!  I'm a lurker, too and I just booked DAP weekend.  I've been on the fence b/c we're going to see the "smaller castle" in November, but I thought, what the heck, I missed it last year and was soooo bummed!  Why not make ME happy??!!!!    Plus, hubby is now deployed  so I will need a pick me up!  So I look forward to meeting all the people I've seen here on the boards and heard some on the podcasts, as well as the Podcast crew!  Yeah for me and the boys!!  We're goin' to the World AND to a party!!  How much more fun could a person ask for!!??



Welcome aboard!  It's going to be a lot of fun!


----------



## kathrna

Thanks, Mindy and thanks for your help with my reservation!


----------



## OKW Lover

kathrna said:


> YIPPEE!!  I'm a lurker, too and I just booked DAP weekend.  I've been on the fence b/c we're going to see the "smaller castle" in November, but I thought, what the heck, I missed it last year and was soooo bummed!  Why not make ME happy??!!!!    Plus, hubby is now deployed  so I will need a pick me up!  So I look forward to meeting all the people I've seen here on the boards and heard some on the podcasts, as well as the Podcast crew!  Yeah for me and the boys!!  We're goin' to the World AND to a party!!  How much more fun could a person ask for!!??



  Happy to have another victim, err make that DIS'er.  

A special  to your hubby.  I know its not easy.


----------



## Launchpad11B

kathrna said:


> YIPPEE!!  I'm a lurker, too and I just booked DAP weekend.  I've been on the fence b/c we're going to see the "smaller castle" in November, but I thought, what the heck, I missed it last year and was soooo bummed!  Why not make ME happy??!!!!    Plus, hubby is now deployed  so I will need a pick me up!  So I look forward to meeting all the people I've seen here on the boards and heard some on the podcasts, as well as the Podcast crew!  Yeah for me and the boys!!  We're goin' to the World AND to a party!!  How much more fun could a person ask for!!??



Thank your husband for his service. My wife and I have seen both sides of the deployment situation more than once. It's not easy for either party. Hang in there.


----------



## Donald is #1

kathrna said:


> YIPPEE!!  I'm a lurker, too and I just booked DAP weekend.  I've been on the fence b/c we're going to see the "smaller castle" in November, but I thought, what the heck, I missed it last year and was soooo bummed!  Why not make ME happy??!!!!    Plus, hubby is now deployed  so I will need a pick me up!  So I look forward to meeting all the people I've seen here on the boards and heard some on the podcasts, as well as the Podcast crew!  Yeah for me and the boys!!  We're goin' to the World AND to a party!!  How much more fun could a person ask for!!??




  Thank you to your husband for his service and to you too for keeping everything going at home while he is deployed.


----------



## dpuck1998

kathrna said:


> YIPPEE!!  I'm a lurker, too and I just booked DAP weekend.  I've been on the fence b/c we're going to see the "smaller castle" in November, but I thought, what the heck, I missed it last year and was soooo bummed!  Why not make ME happy??!!!!    Plus, hubby is now deployed  so I will need a pick me up!  So I look forward to meeting all the people I've seen here on the boards and heard some on the podcasts, as well as the Podcast crew!  Yeah for me and the boys!!  We're goin' to the World AND to a party!!  How much more fun could a person ask for!!??



Is he in Iraq?  I know there are a lot of guys over there, but tell him if he sees SGM Puckett to say HI!  He is a disney junkie too!!


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> YIPPEE!!  I'm a lurker, too and I just booked DAP weekend.  I've been on the fence b/c we're going to see the "smaller castle" in November, but I thought, what the heck, I missed it last year and was soooo bummed!  Why not make ME happy??!!!!    Plus, hubby is now deployed  so I will need a pick me up!  So I look forward to meeting all the people I've seen here on the boards and heard some on the podcasts, as well as the Podcast crew!  Yeah for me and the boys!!  We're goin' to the World AND to a party!!  How much more fun could a person ask for!!??




Welcome to the boards and the DAP thread. 
Just keep in the the words crazy and you will be just fine.

We will take good care of you while your hubby is making his country proud.


----------



## kathrna

Thanks everyone for your support.  He's in the other sandy land, dpuck1998  (I'm being oh so cryptic!)  Deployments are never easy, but having something to look forward to in the middle of it should help both me and the kiddos.  I can't wait to meet you all!


----------



## DVCsince02

Welcome to the new peeps!


----------



## Launchpad11B

kathrna said:


> Thanks everyone for your support.  He's in the other sandy land, dpuck1998  (I'm being oh so cryptic!)  Deployments are never easy, but having something to look forward to in the middle of it should help both me and the kiddos.  I can't wait to meet you all!



Are you guys in Fayettevllie or near Jacksonville N.C.? I spent years at Ft. Bragg. Welcome to the unplugged board.


----------



## maroo

Wow!  What a great weekend!

The weather was perfect in MS this last weekend.  Highs in the mid 80s and low humidity!  It was fantastic!

I hope you guys all had a good weekend!


----------



## jeanigor

Good Morning DAP friends. Happy Monday, if there is such a thing.

   
*145 Days until the DIS-A-Palooza main event!!!*


----------



## kathrna

Launchpad11B said:


> Are you guys in Fayettevllie or near Jacksonville N.C.? I spent years at Ft. Bragg. Welcome to the unplugged board.



You've got to know that if you're stationed ANYWHERE in NC and you're Army, the center of the universe is ALWAYS Fayetteville!    Yep, we've been pulled back here once more; farther away from the Mouse.   Are you still in or have you left that life behind?
Thanks for the warm welcome!  I like it here!


----------



## katscradle

Good Morning guys!
I hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Launchpad11B

kathrna said:


> You've got to know that if you're stationed ANYWHERE in NC and you're Army, the center of the universe is ALWAYS Fayetteville!    Yep, we've been pulled back here once more; farther away from the Mouse.   Are you still in or have you left that life behind?
> Thanks for the warm welcome!  I like it here!



Yes, I'm still active duty. I was with the 82nd Airborne for a long time. Now I do something a bit different. I'm glad you like it here. This is a very friendly place. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## baby1disney

mickeyworld said:


> Rather than reading all 75 pages, I would love to know what this DISapalooza  is all about.  If it is a meeting of Disney crazy people, please introduce yourself.  I love Disney so much, my family thinks I am nuts, and I am looking for fellow Disney fans(if that is a term strong enough????)  I have been to DIsney too many times to count and on 5 Disney cruises... trying to wait until 2011 before I go again, new ships anyone???



I feel sorry for you...you have stepped into the *DIS UNPLUGGED ZONE!!!!* LMFAO!!!! You will have tons of fun here!! This is by far the BEST board on here!!!!   



kathrna said:


> YIPPEE!!  I'm a lurker, too and I just booked DAP weekend.  I've been on the fence b/c we're going to see the "smaller castle" in November, but I thought, what the heck, I missed it last year and was soooo bummed!  Why not make ME happy??!!!!    Plus, hubby is now deployed  so I will need a pick me up!  So I look forward to meeting all the people I've seen here on the boards and heard some on the podcasts, as well as the Podcast crew!  Yeah for me and the boys!!  We're goin' to the World AND to a party!!  How much more fun could a person ask for!!??


*A BIG THANK YOU TO YOU AND YOUR DH FOR HIS SERVICE AND SACRAFICE FOR US!!!!! YOU TRULY ARE GODSEND PEOPLE!!!*

I hope everyone missed me this weekend!!! You better or I will come after you with some Puff French Toast!!!


----------



## baby1disney

Ok...people..whats goin on?!?!? No ONE has posted!!!! LOL!!! As I say that with over 1,000 posts on here!!!


----------



## kathrna

baby1disney said:


> Ok...people..whats goin on?!?!? No ONE has posted!!!! LOL!!! As I say that with over 1,000 posts on here!!!



I know, it's like I said "Hi and I'm coming", then people said really nice things to me and now it's kind of quiet.  Is it me?  Should I shower again??!!    I promise, I did already today!


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> Ok...people..whats goin on?!?!? No ONE has posted!!!! LOL!!! As I say that with over 1,000 posts on here!!!





kathrna said:


> I know, it's like I said "Hi and I'm coming", then people said really nice things to me and now it's kind of quiet.  Is it me?  Should I shower again??!!    I promise, I did already today!



I was rather sleepy yesterday. Kinda today too.


----------



## insoin

Ok I think I'm getting excited about DAP.  I had a dream last night that I was at it and I was amazed at how great it was.  I have no clue what we were doing, but man the Podcast Crew did an amazing job.


----------



## jeanigor

insoin said:


> Ok I think I'm getting excited about DAP.  I had a dream last night that I was at it and I was amazed at how great it was.  I have no clue what we were doing, but man the Podcast Crew did an amazing job.



I like that. Your dream last night was far better than mine. Can we trade?


----------



## baby1disney

OK....so I had a crappy day/night/morning in the last 24hrs....but...I'm DISn now...so pssssbbbbbffffttttt to everything else(I'm suppose to be sticking my toungue out and spittin)

There's just sooo much crap on tv these days...I think Hell's Kitchen starts tonight...if it does..that's gonna suck for me because Big Brother is on at the same time!!!

Ok...I'm goin to stop ramblin now...bbl


----------



## maroo

kathrna said:


> I know, it's like I said "Hi and I'm coming", then people said really nice things to me and now it's kind of quiet.  Is it me?  Should I shower again??!!    I promise, I did already today!



No, you don't need to shower...   That is so funny!

I don't know why we got all quiet.  I just didn't see the thread on my subscribed list yesterday, so I never posted to it!


----------



## jeanigor

Couple bits of random info....DP fixed our camera. It zooms properly again. Took a picture or two in the garden yesterday. Will have to post one in particular later.

Last weekend we were in a "Downtown Mainstreet, USA" neighbourhood. On both Saturday and Sunday, we heard them playing "Another Part of Me" from Captain EO over the sidewalk/flowerbed speakers.

That is all. Please resume frivolity en mass.


----------



## baby1disney

UUUGGGHHHH!!!! People here at work are just aggravating the hell outta me today!!! Don't people have common sense anymore?!?!?


----------



## exwdwcm

WELCOME to the new folks!!!!     this is a very 'special' group (I mean that in a good way, well for most of ya anyhow!).   




insoin said:


> Ok I think I'm getting excited about DAP. I had a dream last night that I was at it and I was amazed at how great it was. I have no clue what we were doing, but man the Podcast Crew did an amazing job.


My dream somehow involved Brad Pitt......I won't go into more details.  This is a family board afterall.   Must have been watching Benjamin Button this weekend, so I had him on the brain.   

So ready for DAP!!! Will it just get here already?  I need a vacation.  Oh right, I am going to Vegas on Friday!  oh yeah, but they (the craps table) take even more of my money than Mickey does.    Just about to head to a doc appt and see what these awful stomach pains are about.   Have to be in good health for DAP and eating that lovely buffet or whatever it will be!


----------



## baby1disney

I could use a trip to vegas...maybe even win some money!!! I need some good news/luck right now!!!


----------



## jeanigor

I wonder if they will talk about DAP on this week's show....


----------



## maroo

Hey guys!

Does anyone on this thread know why mainegal's thread got locked??   I didn't see anyone being ugly on there?  

The one where she was thanking her good friends?


----------



## jeanigor

maroo said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Does anyone on this thread know why mainegal's thread got locked??   I didn't see anyone being ugly on there?
> 
> The one where she was thanking her good friends?



i was wondering the same thing......


----------



## Dodie

maroo said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Does anyone on this thread know why mainegal's thread got locked??   I didn't see anyone being ugly on there?
> 
> The one where she was thanking her good friends?



I wondered too. She might have asked to have it locked since there was already a thread devoted to her situation and she wasn't looking for more attention.  Perhaps she had just intended to say thank-you and then became overwhelmed when more people started posting there.


----------



## maroo

jeanigor said:


> i was wondering the same thing......





Dodie said:


> I wondered too. She might have asked to have it locked since there was already a thread devoted to her situation and she wasn't looking for more attention.  Perhaps she had just intended to say thank-you and then became overwhelmed when more people started posting there.



I asked over on Kevin's thread...figured someone over there may know?  I don't know if Kevin reads all of the banter over here... 

I can't imagine her locking it?  I thought she was out of town?  I hope she is doing ok.


----------



## maroo

jeanigor said:


> i was wondering the same thing......



so...you did the see the lock, right?  because it disappeared and now I am wondering if I was just seeing things!  

anyway...it is back open!


----------



## aspen37

Kevin unlocked it.


----------



## jeanigor

Since it is getting closer by the day, (I know that is redundant, but oh well) I need to start saving away money for DAP.

Please help me in verifying the following. Thanks.
CP is ~$55 for a tier 3 restaurant.
Yee Haa Bob show is only the cost of what you purchase to eat/drink (no admission).
DATW is about $6-8 per country per drink. (Saving for this. Must beat my record from PCC 1.0).
DIS Unplugged main party/event will not require park admission, but may require a $25 administrive/processing fee.
Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party $52/$59 depending upon purchase date.
Osborne Lights free with park admission.
Ice @ the Gaylord Palms, $17-$25 depending on purchase (online vs. at the door) and day of the week.

Is there anything else that may be out of the ordinary when it comes to costs? I know meals and souvenirs and DP's holiday gift(s)...


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Since it is getting closer by the day, (I know that is redundant, but oh well) I need to start saving away money for DAP.
> 
> Please help me in verifying the following. Thanks.
> CP is ~$55 for a tier 3 restaurant. PLUS TAX AND TIP
> Yee Haa Bob show is only the cost of what you purchase to eat/drink (no admission). CORRECT
> DATW is about $6-8 per country per drink. (Saving for this. Must beat my record from PCC 1.0). HOW CAN YOU BEAT LAST YEAR???
> DIS Unplugged main party/event will not require park admission, but may require a $25 administrive/processing fee. CORRECT
> Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party $52/$59 depending upon purchase date. CORRECT
> Osborne Lights free with park admission. CORRECT
> Ice @ the Gaylord Palms, $17-$25 depending on purchase (online vs. at the door) and day of the week. CORRECT
> 
> Is there anything else that may be out of the ordinary when it comes to costs? I know meals and souvenirs and DP's holiday gift(s)... WHERE'S MY ENGAGEMENT RING?[/quote]


----------



## jeanigor

Oh and according to Disney's Wide World of Sports Event Overview:
-Dec. 7-11 Pop Warner National Cheer and Dance Competition
-Dec. 7-12 Pop Warner Super Bowl
-Dec. 11-13 Disney's Slowpitch Holiday Classic

Just an FYI.


----------



## baby1disney

jeanigor said:


> Oh and according to Disney's Wide World of Sports Event Overview:
> -Dec. 7-11 Pop Warner National Cheer and Dance Competition
> -Dec. 7-12 Pop Warner Super Bowl
> -Dec. 11-13 Disney's Slowpitch Holiday Classic
> 
> Just and FYI.



OK...I've only been to Disney about three times...is POP Warner really that bad?!? I keep hearing about it and I was wondering should I go ahead and stay in a value or a mod??

That leaves me to another question: For the people staying at values(POP..mostly), what section are you in? I want to see where everyone's at...don't wanna be alone on this trip..per se

Not that I can't be by myself...for some reason today...I just really need to feel wanted and loved by friends...just having a really bad day


----------



## tiggerbell

baby1disney said:


> OK...I've only been to Disney about three times...is POP Warner really that bad?!? I keep hearing about it and I was wondering should I go ahead and stay in a value or a mod??
> 
> That leaves me to another question: For the people staying at values(POP..mostly), what section are you in? I want to see where everyone's at...don't wanna be alone on this trip..per se
> 
> Not that I can't be by myself...for some reason today...I just really need to feel wanted and loved by friends...just having a really bad day


 
For Pop, you can request a section, but nothing's guaranteed.  I have no idea where they will put us.  

People have different opinions of Pop Warner - after they kept me up until 3am in 2004 (and the 3 calls to the front desk I made did NOTHING), I avoid the All Stars like the plague that week.


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> Since it is getting closer by the day, (I know that is redundant, but oh well) I need to start saving away money for DAP.
> 
> Please help me in verifying the following. Thanks.
> CP is ~$55 for a tier 3 restaurant.
> Yee Haa Bob show is only the cost of what you purchase to eat/drink (no admission).
> DATW is about $6-8 per country per drink. (Saving for this. Must beat my record from PCC 1.0).
> DIS Unplugged main party/event will not require park admission, but may require a $25 administrive/processing fee.
> Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party $52/$59 depending upon purchase date.
> Osborne Lights free with park admission.
> Ice @ the Gaylord Palms, $17-$25 depending on purchase (online vs. at the door) and day of the week.
> 
> Is there anything else that may be out of the ordinary when it comes to costs? I know meals and souvenirs and DP's holiday gift(s)...




The cost of the DI events (unknown at this time) if you plan to go to them.


----------



## Minnie Lor

tiggerbell said:


> For Pop, you can request a section, but nothing's guaranteed.  I have no idea where they will put us.
> 
> People have different opinions of Pop Warner - after they kept me up until 3am in 2004 (and the 3 calls to the front desk I made did NOTHING), I avoid the All Stars like the plague that week.



I was at Pop Century in 2007 and Pop Warner was going wild at the All Stars. One or two teams got kicked out in the middle of the night. Disney has very strict rules anymore. One person gets into trouble then the whole team is gone.


----------



## Dodie

tiggerbell said:


> For Pop, you can request a section, but nothing's guaranteed.  I have no idea where they will put us.
> 
> People have different opinions of Pop Warner - after they kept me up until 3am in 2004 (and the 3 calls to the front desk I made did NOTHING), I avoid the All Stars like the plague that week.



Our only less than stellar WDW visit was a stay at the All Stars during Pop Warner. We own DVC now - so that isn't likely to happen again anyway, but there is NOTHING that could get me to repeat that experience.


----------



## 3guysandagal

baby1disney said:


> OK...I've only been to Disney about three times...is POP Warner really that bad?!? I keep hearing about it and I was wondering should I go ahead and stay in a value or a mod??



We were at POR in 2006 and their presence was made known, it's not just the value resorts.
Rowdiness in the pool until early in the morning, cheers from their rooms to the parking lot at about 6 in the morning.
Not that it in any way ruined our trip, but it was annoying at times.
The parks are not really affected during the day, but later in the afternoon you may notice a few groups.
It's the old adage, "One rotten apple...etc", that gives the good ones a bad name.
There were lots that were courteous as well.


----------



## baby1disney

Hmmm...maybe Disney or one of our fabulous DU agents could talk Disney into letting us have our own section..DAP peeps only!!!! LMAO!!! Then maybe we should wake up at 3/4am and starting makin noise for our fellow 'neighbors'!!!


----------



## aspen37

Hi everyone! AP rates came out today for December. So if you've been waiting they are out. I have not changed my reservation yet (I'm rooming with Kim tickledtink33 now) for December so Dan my DU TA sent me an email letting me know I had saved $450.00 at GF.


----------



## baby1disney

I wish I had a roomie!!!


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> Hi everyone! AP rates came out today for December. So if you've been waiting they are out. I have not changed my reservation yet (I'm rooming with Kim tickledtink33 now) for December so Dan my DU TA sent me an email letting me know I had saved $450.00 at GF.



That is sweet!!!!! But if you were saving $450...I'd be afraid to know what the original cost was....


----------



## baby1disney

jeanigor said:


> That is sweet!!!!! But if you were saving $450...I'd be afraid to know what the original cost was....


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> That is sweet!!!!! But if you were saving $450...I'd be afraid to know what the original cost was....



It was around $1700.00 for 4 nights at GF. So $450.00 is a great savings. I need one night for Wednesday. I think I will change my reservation to just the one night.


----------



## maroo

I moved from POP to WL for DAP!  

I used my AP discount and was actually able to get a room there before they sold out!   Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

maroo said:


> I moved from POP to WL for DAP!
> 
> I used my AP discount and was actually able to get a room there before they sold out!   Woo Hoo!!!!



Woo hoo


----------



## Minnie Lor

maroo said:


> I moved from POP to WL for DAP!
> 
> I used my AP discount and was actually able to get a room there before they sold out!   Woo Hoo!!!!



Traitor...party pooper....Pop party pooper


----------



## aspen37

maroo said:


> I moved from POP to WL for DAP!
> 
> I used my AP discount and was actually able to get a room there before they sold out!   Woo Hoo!!!!



That's awesome!!!!   Kim and I are currently booked at WL. Kim is checking out rates to see what we can get at other Deluxe Resorts.


----------



## NancyIL

maroo said:


> I moved from POP to WL for DAP!
> 
> I used my AP discount and was actually able to get a room there before they sold out!   Woo Hoo!!!!



Congrats! The discounted room rate we already had at WL is lower than what's available with an AP rate - so I'm hoping my roommate is willing to switch to AKL to save money.


----------



## maroo

Minnie Lor said:


> Traitor...party pooper....Pop party pooper



Yeah...sorry.  

I do appreciate you caring that I am switching though!  I actually entertained the idea of splitting it...but that would make 3 ressies for my 10 night stay...a little much.  





aspen37 said:


> That's awesome!!!!   Kim and I are currently booked at WL. Kim is checking out rates to see what we can get at other Deluxe Resorts.



They had a good rate at the Poly...but I am hoping to stay there on a future trip and wanted the special Christmas Decs at the WL!  

And I figure I am going to the Christmas party at least once...maybe twice...so I will get to enjoy that boat ride!  

I am pretty excited about it!!


----------



## maroo

NancyIL said:


> Congrats! The discounted room rate we already had at WL is lower than what's available with an AP rate - so I'm hoping my roommate is willing to switch to AKL to save money.



I will be at the AKL later in the week!!    I am looking forward to that, too!

Gosh...you already had 42% off?!?!  That is an awesome discounted room!!


----------



## NancyIL

maroo said:


> I will be at the AKL later in the week!!    I am looking forward to that, too!
> 
> Gosh...you already had 42% off?!?!  That is an awesome discounted room!!


Our discount at WL wasn't THAT good, but it's a lower rate than the AP rate available now @ $214 for courtyard view with bunk beds. As much as I'd love to stay at WL for the first time,  I'd rather pay $139/night for AKL even more.


----------



## DVCsince02

After the Fulton's review today, is anyone interested in going there on Friday for lunch?


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> After the Fulton's review today, is anyone interested in going there on Friday for lunch?



No me gusta seafood. 

And me thinks we may be in a park for lunch? But have to check with my Vice-Queen. (That's Jaime's official title.)


----------



## tickledtink33

Me and Anna are now at Animal Kingdom Lodge for Dec 10-14. Got an AP rate and are now paying just $625.52 for the 4 nights.  This saves us $600 from what we were paying at Wilderness Lodge.  WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dodie

DVCsince02 said:


> After the Fulton's review today, is anyone interested in going there on Friday for lunch?



I was thinking the same thing, Jen! With a 30% DVC discount - how can you resist? Of course, we'll have to wait to hear what happens with the possible Disney Institute stuff that day, but either Friday or Saturday lunch sounds like a good idea to me!


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> Me and Anna are now at Animal Kingdom Lodge for Dec 10-14. Got an AP rate and are now paying just $625.52 for the 4 nights.  This saves us $600 from what we were paying at Wilderness Lodge.  WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!



:jaw drops to floor: Holy Canoli that is a great deal!


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> After the Fulton's review today, is anyone interested in going there on Friday for lunch?





Dodie said:


> I was thinking the same thing, Jen! With a 30% DVC discount - how can you resist? Of course, we'll have to wait to hear what happens with the possible Disney Institute stuff that day, but either Friday or Saturday lunch sounds like a good idea to me!



Count me in!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

tickledtink33 said:


> Me and Anna are now at Animal Kingdom Lodge for Dec 10-14. Got an AP rate and are now paying just $625.52 for the 4 nights.  This saves us $600 from what we were paying at Wilderness Lodge.  WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!



See you there! Congrats on the deal!


----------



## maroo

NancyIL said:


> Our discount at WL wasn't THAT good, but it's a lower rate than the AP rate available now @ $214 for courtyard view with bunk beds. As much as I'd love to stay at WL for the first time,  I'd rather pay $139/night for AKL even more.






That is awesome!  I need to go look at my ressie...I don't think they gave me bunk beds?  I don't need them, but I don't want to pay for them either.  But she did say I was getting one of the last rooms on the rate. Maybe she meant without bunk beds?  (and this was pretty early this morning)  



tickledtink33 said:


> Me and Anna are now at Animal Kingdom Lodge for Dec 10-14. Got an AP rate and are now paying just $625.52 for the 4 nights.  This saves us $600 from what we were paying at Wilderness Lodge.  WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!



Awesome!!

I will be at AKL from the 15th-20th with some friends!  I can't wait to stay there, either!  




jeanigor said:


> :jaw drops to floor:



We really need an icon that will show :jaw drops to floor:  This ---->  is the closest thing we have...???  Right??


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> :jaw drops to floor: Holy Canoli that is a great deal!



I think I heard Anna's jaw hit the floor when I told her.  Disney must really be hurting to offer such a great rate.


----------



## NancyIL

maroo said:


> That is awesome!  I need to go look at my ressie...I don't think they gave me bunk beds?  I don't need them, but I don't want to pay for them either.  But she did say I was getting one of the last rooms on the rate. Maybe she meant without bunk beds?  (and this was pretty early this morning)



Last week when I checked availability at WL, they still had courtyard view rooms that didn't have bunk beds.  The rack rate for those rooms in value season is $285, so 40% off = $171 + tax.  If you got a room with  bunk beds, the AP rate is $214 + tax. 

I can understand why many  people want to stay at WL during holiday time, and that's why my friend and I chose it. But having never stayed at WL or AKL - the AKL at $139/night would make my pocket book very happy! I just hope my friend's pocket book  agrees with me.


----------



## maroo

NancyIL said:


> Last week when I checked availability at WL, they still had courtyard view rooms that didn't have bunk beds.  The rack rate for those rooms in value season is $285, so 40% off = $171 + tax.  If you got a room with  bunk beds, the AP rate is $214 + tax.
> 
> I can understand why many  people want to stay at WL during holiday time, and that's why my friend and I chose it. But having never stayed at WL or AKL - the AKL at $139/night would make my pocket book very happy! I just hope my friend's pocket book  agrees with me.



I got a courtyard w/o bunk beds and it was $171 plus tax!  

I am sure your friend's pocket book will agree!!!  

Are you guys doing Savannah view?


----------



## Dodie

maroo said:


> We really need an icon that will show :jaw drops to floor:  This ---->  is the closest thing we have...???  Right??


----------



## NancyIL

maroo said:


> I got a courtyard w/o bunk beds and it was $171 plus tax!
> 
> I am sure your friend's pocket book will agree!!!
> 
> Are you guys doing Savannah view?



I haven't been able to consult my  friend's pocketbook  because she is returning home from a trip today! IF she agrees to change to AKL, I'm sure we'll have  the parking lot/roof view! 

**I wasn't kidding about the view. Here's what WDW's web site says about the AKL's standard view room: *Standard Rooms offer a view of a parking area or rooftop.*


----------



## robind

Okay, you people just caused Tracy extra work.  In my quest to stay at all WDW resorts, I asked her to check the rate on GF.  

But, I think my pocketbook is going to stick w/ Pop - it's really cheap.


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> I think I heard Anna's jaw hit the floor when I told her.  Disney must really be hurting to offer such a great rate.



Yes you did hear my jaw drop. That what the best news I've hear in a while. Thanks Kim!!!


----------



## cocowum

I just wanted to say *TRACY ROCKS!!!* when I got home from work, there was an email waiting for me about the discount! Thanks for being sooooo awesome Tracy!


----------



## exwdwcm

3guysandagal said:


> We were at POR in 2006 and their presence was made known, it's not just the value resorts.
> Rowdiness in the pool until early in the morning, cheers from their rooms to the parking lot at about 6 in the morning.
> Not that it in any way ruined our trip, but it was annoying at times.
> The parks are not really affected during the day, but later in the afternoon you may notice a few groups.
> It's the old adage, "One rotten apple...etc", that gives the good ones a bad name.
> There were lots that were courteous as well.


we had a similar experience at POR in Dec 2005.   we were on ground floor, facing the parking lot- i think bldg 15.  the pop bus let out right outside our door, and tons of cheerleaders were running, stomping and shouting at midnight.  We had a sleeping baby in the room too- not good.   they were playing chase on the walkways above us.   we called security, not once, but twice, it got so bad.   the pool and food court was always crowded too. Other than that one night, it wasn't too bad, not enough to effect our trip really.   

Would i stay at a value or POP overflow hotel again, probably not.  But they were not a problem in the parks at all, in fact we hardly saw them, it was at the resorts they were at that was a problem.   

we also saw lots of courteous and nice kids too.  i know our cheer group was a nightmare when we went to a competition at SeaWorld about 20 years ago......maybe this was my payback?  



maroo said:


> I moved from POP to WL for DAP!
> 
> I used my AP discount and was actually able to get a room there before they sold out!  Woo Hoo!!!!


awesome! 

congrats on all the great rates guys!!  

we are at WL too and can't wait to enjoy it during the holidays.


----------



## pal-mickey

If you book through DU, do the agents automatically notifiy you of any discounts?


----------



## Minnie Lor

pal-mickey said:


> If you book through DU, do the agents automatically notifiy you of any discounts?



Yes


----------



## firsttimemom

baby1disney said:


> I wish I had a roomie!!!



I wish I had an AP


----------



## jeanigor

I wish I won a big lottery so I could treat ALL my DIS friends to DAP!


----------



## firsttimemom

3guysandagal said:


> We were at POR in 2006 and their presence was made known, it's not just the value resorts.
> Rowdiness in the pool until early in the morning, cheers from their rooms to the parking lot at about 6 in the morning.
> Not that it in any way ruined our trip, but it was annoying at times.
> The parks are not really affected during the day, but later in the afternoon you may notice a few groups.
> It's the old adage, "One rotten apple...etc", that gives the good ones a bad name.
> There were lots that were courteous as well.




UGH! We were thinking about POR but if that's an overflow resort I *might* be able to convince DH to spring for an AP and get a discount at WL or AKL.


----------



## NancyIL

firsttimemom said:


> UGH! We were thinking about POR but if that's an overflow resort I *might* be able to convince DH to spring for an AP and get a discount at WL or AKL.



WL has only courtyard view with bunk beds left at the AP rate of $214/night + tax during DAP. AKL still has standard rooms at $139/night. You don't have to buy an AP to book a room at the AP rate. Just have the AP or AP voucher by the time you check-in.


----------



## NancyIL

maroo said:


> I got a courtyard w/o bunk beds and it was $171 plus tax!
> 
> I am sure your friend's pocket book will agree!!!
> 
> Are you guys doing Savannah view?



We'll see you at WL during DAP!   My friend really wanted to stay at WL during holiday time (and I did, too), so we're staying put. I was happy with the rate we were planning to pay at WL - until every _other_ resort had lower AP rates available!


----------



## baby1disney

jeanigor said:


> I wish I won a big lottery so I could treat ALL my DIS friends to DAP!


AWWWWWW!!!!!   The day that I'm having...that would cheer me up immensly!!!



firsttimemom said:


> I wish I had an AP


I do too!!! It seems like everyone is leaving POP ann going somewhere else....will I have any friends to play with at night?!?!


OK...I'm goin to vent for a min...G***amn M***** F******!!!!!! I reaaaaaaallllllllyyyyyy hate the public sometimes!!!!!!

OK...I feel a lil better...


----------



## maroo

Dodie said:


>



You completely rock.  

I am totally saving this. 

Thank you so much!!!!



NancyIL said:


> We'll see you at WL during DAP!   My friend really wanted to stay at WL during holiday time (and I did, too), so we're staying put. I was happy with the rate we were planning to pay at WL - until every _other_ resort had lower AP rates available!



Woo Hoo!!!

I am so glad!  

I was a little bummed for you when you said you were doing parking lot view...I totally think everyone should spring for Savannah when staying at the AKL! 

I need to read about the WL and figure out what room area I think I may want to request!  I am pumped!


----------



## Minnie Lor

I'm happy to be at Pop and not moving up and out. My 40% off military rate is $49 a night plus tax. So for $442 that gets me 8 nights at the world. 

For those without an AP, discounts might come out for the general public. They usually do.


----------



## maroo

Minnie Lor said:


> I'm happy to be at Pop and not moving up and out. My 40% off military rate is $49 a night plus tax. So for $442 that gets me 8 nights at the world.
> 
> For those without an AP, discounts might come out for the general public. They usually do.



That is a fantastic rate!!  

I didn't realize you were in the military?  Thank you for your service!  (And if it is a family member - thank them for their service and you for filling the gaps when they are gone!  )


----------



## NancyIL

maroo said:


> Woo Hoo!!!
> 
> I am so glad!
> 
> I was a little bummed for you when you said you were doing parking lot view...I totally think everyone should spring for Savannah when staying at the AKL!
> 
> I need to read about the WL and figure out what room area I think I may want to request!  I am pumped!



The only way to get a Savannah view at an AP rate during DAP is with bunk beds @ $234/night. That was NOT going to happen, had we decided to make the switch!

We have a "run of house"  room at WL, so they could put us anywhere. I don't plan to spend a whole lot of time in the room, so the location of the room doesn't matter that much to me.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> I'm happy to be at Pop and not moving up and out. My 40% off military rate is $49 a night plus tax. So for $442 that gets me 8 nights at the world.
> 
> For those without an AP, discounts might come out for the general public. They usually do.



That is an awesome rate!!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

maroo said:


> That is a fantastic rate!!
> 
> I didn't realize you were in the military?  Thank you for your service!  (And if it is a family member - thank them for their service and you for filling the gaps when they are gone!  )



DH is a retired Air Force officer. I'll pass on the thanks to him. He met me after he retired.


----------



## NancyIL

I can see why people who booked a value resort at the rack rate of $82 would be enticed to move to a moderate at an AP rate of $89. On the other hand, the AP rate at Pop of $54 is great, and the military rate of $49 is even better!

 I'm usually cheap, cheap, cheap - but decided that if I was ever going to stay at WL, a discounted rate at holiday time with a friend to split the cost was the time to do it!


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> That is an awesome rate!!!



Thanks! The room-only discount for _general public_ will probably come out in September for rooms in December. Then everybody can get a good rate whether they're military, have an AP, etc. 

Here's the historical discount chart: http://www.mousesavers.com/historicalwdwdiscounts.html#codetrends Click on "chart of past discounts"

Soon everybody is going to be


----------



## baby1disney

I really don't wanna go over to the resorts board and ask about a code for values....but does anyone here have a code or know of one??? If not, I'll go over there.


----------



## Minnie Lor

baby1disney said:


> I really don't wanna go over to the resorts board and ask about a code for values....but does anyone here have a code or know of one??? If not, I'll go over there.



Seriously, hook up with a dreams unlimited agent. They do all the work and will look for discounts at no cost to you. If you don't have an AP there isn't a code - YET. Check the previous post.


----------



## maroo

NancyIL said:


> The only way to get a Savannah view at an AP rate during DAP is with bunk beds @ $234/night. That was NOT going to happen, had we decided to make the switch!
> 
> We have a "run of house"  room at WL, so they could put us anywhere. I don't plan to spend a whole lot of time in the room, so the location of the room doesn't matter that much to me.



What is a "run of the house" room?  That sounds very interesting?

We are actually doing the Savannah view bunk bed room for the last part of the trip (2 rooms).  Six of my friends are joining me (6 adults and one child total)...and it is a long story, but a much needed vacation for a family that is going.  Thankfully I am going as medical help as well as a friend, so that part of the trip is on someone else's credit card.  

We booked the bunk bed room specifically since we had 4 adults in one of the rooms from 3 different families.

I am trying to think of some things we can do to make that trip extra, extra special for them.  The young lady, Rachel (not to be confused with Lauren, pictured below), that I am going to help with her medical stuff...has a very rare disease.  This will probably be their last big trip as a family and we may spend a good bit of time in the room making sure she is well rested.

I have been trying to figure out what things we can do that would special for her that would not be completely draining...this is probably off topic...but when are we ever on topic???  

So far we have planned...

* Candlelight Processional - Le Cellier (if I can get it) Package so we can eat and not have to worry about getting seats.  Probably late lunch and 5:00 show would be the easiest "tickets" to get?  

* Osbourne Lights - plan is to do this about 30 minutes after DHS closes one night so that the park will be relatively empty.  Fewer crowds for her the better.

* MVMCP - I actually considered getting two tickets for each of us to this.  I just don't know how long she will be able to stay in her wheelchair - we plan to rest during the day and go that evening.  I have never been...but plan to go at least once during DAP to scope things out for Rachel's family so we can plan to see the best parts of MVMCP.

* CRT - very early Saturday morning if we can get the ressie.  This is actually for Ellie - the 4 yr old that is going with us!  

I think that is it?  

One thing I am hoping to do is find some cool stuff to do at the resort for her.  I have heard you can watch the animals at night with these special glasses?  That would be cool.  We will probably split up a lot.  4 of the 7 have never been to Disney!  I love new Disney people!!  






Minnie Lor said:


> DH is a retired Air Force officer. I'll pass on the thanks to him. He met me after he retired.



Yes!!  Please tell him thank you!!


----------



## tickledtink33

NancyIL said:


> I haven't been able to consult my  friend's pocketbook  because she is returning home from a trip today! IF she agrees to change to AKL, I'm sure we'll have  the parking lot/roof view!
> 
> **I wasn't kidding about the view. Here's what WDW's web site says about the AKL's standard view room: *Standard Rooms offer a view of a parking area or rooftop.*



I have had standard view many times at AKL and the views really vary.  Some view the parking area and rooftops.  I have also had one down by Simba's Clubhouse on the 1st floor that had an enclosed patio with shrubbery that had a view of a sidewalk.  I also had one that was on one of the savannahs but it was at such a strange angle that the savannah wasn't visible from inside the room.  To see it you had to go out on the balcony and lean over just a bit and look left.  Fine for an adult but a child would not have been able to see anything.  I have also been upgraded to savannah view a couple of times.  When you book the standard view it is really pot luck what you will be looking at.  We will be so busy during DAP we won't have time for the view anyway and $139 is a great deal.


----------



## NancyIL

tickledtink33 said:


> I have had standard view many times at AKL and the views really vary.  Some view the parking area and rooftops.  I have also had one down by Simba's Clubhouse on the 1st floor that had an enclosed patio with shrubbery that had a view of a sidewalk.  I also had one that was on one of the savannahs but it was at such a strange angle that the savannah wasn't visible from inside the room.  To see it you had to go out on the balcony and lean over just a bit and look left.  Fine for an adult but a child would not have been able to see anything.  I have also been upgraded to savannah view a couple of times.  When you book the standard view it is really pot luck what you will be looking at.  We will be so busy during DAP we won't have time for the view anyway and $139 is a great deal.



Thanks - I'll keep that info in mind for a future AKL stay!


----------



## tickledtink33

baby1disney said:


> OK...I'm goin to vent for a min...G***amn M***** F******!!!!!! I reaaaaaaallllllllyyyyyy hate the public sometimes!!!!!!
> 
> OK...I feel a lil better...



I don't wish to be rude but I find this extremely offensive.  It is okay to vent but this kind of language is not cool.  Keep in mind this is not an adult exclusive community.


----------



## NancyIL

maroo said:


> What is a "run of the house" room?  That sounds very interesting?
> 
> We are actually doing the Savannah view bunk bed room for the last part of the trip (2 rooms).  Six of my friends are joining me (6 adults and one child total)...and it is a long story, but a much needed vacation for a family that is going.  Thankfully I am going as medical help as well as a friend, so that part of the trip is on someone else's credit card.
> 
> We booked the bunk bed room specifically since we had 4 adults in one of the rooms from 3 different families.
> 
> I am trying to think of some things we can do to make that trip extra, extra special for them.  The young lady, Rachel (not to be confused with Lauren, pictured below), that I am going to help with her medical stuff...has a very rare disease.  This will probably be their last big trip as a family and we may spend a good bit of time in the room making sure she is well rested.
> 
> I have been trying to figure out what things we can do that would special for her that would not be completely draining...this is probably off topic...but when are we ever on topic???
> 
> So far we have planned...
> 
> * Candlelight Processional - Le Cellier (if I can get it) Package so we can eat and not have to worry about getting seats.  Probably late lunch and 5:00 show would be the easiest "tickets" to get?
> 
> * Osbourne Lights - plan is to do this about 30 minutes after DHS closes one night so that the park will be relatively empty.  Fewer crowds for her the better.
> 
> * MVMCP - I actually considered getting two tickets for each of us to this.  I just don't know how long she will be able to stay in her wheelchair - we plan to rest during the day and go that evening.  I have never been...but plan to go at least once during DAP to scope things out for Rachel's family so we can plan to see the best parts of MVMCP.
> 
> * CRT - very early Saturday morning if we can get the ressie.  This is actually for Ellie - the 4 yr old that is going with us!
> 
> I think that is it?
> 
> One thing I am hoping to do is find some cool stuff to do at the resort for her.  I have heard you can watch the animals at night with these special glasses?  That would be cool.  We will probably split up a lot.  4 of the 7 have never been to Disney!  I love new Disney people!!



We booked WL through a travel agency that had group space reserved. I think "run of house" is kind of like booking a cat. 12 guarantee cabin on DCL - you get what's left! 

Your plans with your friends sound great! We really want to eat at Le Cellier, too - and I think the only way to get that might be to book the Candlelight Processional dinner package. I love the Osborne Lights! Just be sure you're IN the park before it closes.  I've done the Christmas party enough times that I doubt I'll go to it this year. But for those who have never done it - you should go at least once!


----------



## baby1disney

Minnie Lor said:


> Seriously, hook up with a dreams unlimited agent. They do all the work and will look for discounts at no cost to you. If you don't have an AP there isn't a code - YET. Check the previous post.


Well..I have requested a quote from Tracy awhile ago, but I didn't have the money to book it yet. So..I don't wanna keep asking for quotes if I don't have the money to book..ya know??

TODD...you haven't been first to quote me in awhile....what's goin on?!?! Did you find...someone....else...more interesting than........ME?!?!?!?!?


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> Well..I have requested a quote from Tracy awhile ago, but I didn't have the money to book it yet. So..I don't wanna keep asking for quotes if I don't have the money to book..ya know??
> 
> TODD...you haven't been first to quote me in awhile....what's goin on?!?! Did you find...someone....else...more interesting than........ME?!?!?!?!?



Lorie beat me to it. I would have suggested the same thing...a DU agent would be the way to go. They like making people happy. And saving money while on a vacation to Disney certainly should make anyone around here happy.


----------



## jeanigor

I wonder....with just over 20 weeks to go, will we need a DAP Thread #2? I mean the event(s) haven't been announced yet and we are 1/3 of the way through the suggested thread capacity.


hmmmmm....


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> I wonder....with just over 20 weeks to go, will we need a DAP Thread #2? I mean the event(s) haven't been announced yet and we are 1/3 of the way through the suggested thread capacity.
> 
> 
> hmmmmm....



I've wondered the same myself. Once DAP is officially announced with details, newbies are going to be overwhelmed.


----------



## OKW Lover

I'm sure we will have at least one more DAP thread.  With this crowd that's a given.


----------



## dpuck1998

aspen37 said:


> Hi everyone! AP rates came out today for December. So if you've been waiting they are out. I have not changed my reservation yet (I'm rooming with Kim tickledtink33 now) for December so Dan my DU TA sent me an email letting me know I had saved $450.00 at GF.



My wonderful agent saved me 60 bucks.  I'm staying 3 nights for 180 bucks.


----------



## maroo

i bet we end up with four.


----------



## aspen37

dpuck1998 said:


> My wonderful agent saved me 60 bucks.  I'm staying 3 nights for 180 bucks.




That's great Don!!!!


----------



## BriarRosie

jeanigor said:


> I wonder....with just over 20 weeks to go, will we need a DAP Thread #2? I mean the event(s) haven't been announced yet and we are 1/3 of the way through the suggested thread capacity.
> 
> 
> hmmmmm....



I hope they announce the events before we have to schedule our ADRs.   Gotta get our priorities straight. 



I really don't mind either way.  I find that being a "hitchhiker" at a Disney restaurant isn't all that bad.  I can eat at the bar.


----------



## tickledtink33

dpuck1998 said:


> My wonderful agent saved me 60 bucks.  I'm staying 3 nights for 180 bucks.



An extra $60 for DATW.


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> An extra $60 for DATW.



I like your priorities.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> I've wondered the same myself. Once DAP is officially announced with details,* newbies are going to be overwhelmed.*



I am glad that when I was overwhelmed the DISers on the boards helped me. Time to pay it back (or forward)


----------



## mickeyworld

I know I will slap myself on the forehead, but what's DAP?


----------



## DVCsince02

DIS-A-Palooza


----------



## mickeyworld

TOld you I would slap my forehead.  Since I have never attended one but hope to this year, is there a way to share a room with someone, or do I just keep reading this thread daily?????


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> My wonderful agent saved me 60 bucks.  I'm staying 3 nights for 180 bucks.


Excellent!  That's a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## DVCsince02

mickeyworld said:


> TOld you I would slap my forehead.  Since I have never attended one but hope to this year, is there a way to share a room with someone, or do I just keep reading this thread daily?????



There is a thread here on the podcast board for those looking for a roomie.


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> My wonderful agent saved me 60 bucks.  I'm staying 3 nights for 180 bucks.



That is money you can use to buy drinks for all of your wives.  How many are you up to now, 50?


----------



## DVCsince02

Madi100 said:


> That is money you can use to buy drinks for all of your wives.  How many are you up to now, 50?



Drinks are purchased in the order in which you joined the family.  Since wife #1 isn't attending, wife #2 gets the first drink.


----------



## tiggerbell

DVCsince02 said:


> Drinks are purchased in the order in which you joined the family. Since wife #1 isn't attending, wife #2 gets the first drink.


 
Whoo- hoo!!! That gives me Drink #3!!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Drinks are purchased in the order in which you joined the family.  Since wife #1 isn't attending, wife #2 gets the first drink.



As registrar and keeper of records, I will need to validate said fact. May I see your license please?


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> As registrar and keeper of records, I will need to validate said fact. May I see your license please?



This is the best documentation I can provide.  We are in order, so sorry Jaime, you are 4th, not 3rd.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...1027660#/photo.php?pid=30558523&id=1411027660


----------



## tiggerbell

DVCsince02 said:


> This is the best documentation I can provide. We are in order, so sorry Jaime, you are 4th, not 3rd.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...1027660#/photo.php?pid=30558523&id=1411027660


 

i WAS wIFE $3, SO IF wIFE #1 IS NOT PRESENT, i GET DRINK #3.


I can't type - I was Wife #*4*, thus... etc...


----------



## Madi100

tiggerbell said:


> i WAS wIFE $3, SO IF wIFE #1 IS NOT PRESENT, i GET DRINK #3.



Girls, girls, don't fight over the order.  Don will get a big head.  All I'm gonna say about this issue is that you better get a cheap drink - like soda, so there is some leftover for me in France.


----------



## tickledtink33

DVCsince02 said:


> Drinks are purchased in the order in which you joined the family.  Since wife #1 isn't attending, wife #2 gets the first drink.



It's always smart to set up the rules in your favor.


----------



## DVCsince02

tickledtink33 said:


> It's always smart to set up the rules in your favor.



*can't breathe*


----------



## katscradle

I just wanted to pop in and say hi!


----------



## tickledtink33

katscradle said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say hi!



Hi Katherine


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> Hi Katherine



Hi! Kim


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

DVCsince02 said:


> This is the best documentation I can provide. We are in order, so sorry Jaime, you are 4th, not 3rd.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...1027660#/photo.php?pid=30558523&id=1411027660


Just a side note on this -- with all of Don's wives now, can you imagine what the photo will look like during *this* DATW??? Just the photo of Don's wives will be the size of the May DATW


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Just a side note on this -- with all of Don's wives now, can you imagine what the photo will look like during *this* DATW??? Just the photo of Don's wives will be the size of the May DATW



Yes...it will be a great shot, with Don in the middle holding all of your purses!!!


----------



## kab407

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Yes...it will be a great shot, with Don in the middle holding all of your purses!!!


----------



## maroo

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Yes...it will be a great shot, with Don in the middle holding all of your purses!!!



Someone...PLEASE...take that picture!!!   Let's remember and set it up.... that is too, too funny!


----------



## kathrna

Minnie Lor said:


> I'm happy to be at Pop and not moving up and out. My 40% off military rate is $49 a night plus tax. So for $442 that gets me 8 nights at the world.
> 
> For those without an AP, discounts might come out for the general public. They usually do.



Yep, Lorie, you gotta love that military discount!  We'll be at POP, too!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Yay! Another Pop-er!


----------



## kathrna

And thanks to your husband for his service to our country.  It's much appreciated!


----------



## Minnie Lor

kathrna said:


> And thanks to your husband for his service to our country.  It's much appreciated!



And the same to you and your husband. How long has he been in?


----------



## kathrna

Minnie Lor said:


> And the same to you and your husband. How long has he been in?



Thanks, I will pass that along to him as well.  He just passed 18 years!!


----------



## jen3003

Good morning everyone!

I don't post very often so I figured I better get started or nobody will know who I am in December.

Have a great day!


----------



## kathrna

Good morning, Jen!  Welcome!


----------



## katscradle

Good morning, and welcome Jen.


----------



## DVCsince02

Welcome to the new peeps!


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> That is money you can use to buy drinks for all of your wives.  How many are you up to now, 50?



DEAL!  One per customer....I'll need a speadsheet to make sure no one sneaks in on the sly...TODD??



DVCsince02 said:


> Drinks are purchased in the order in which you joined the family.  Since wife #1 isn't attending, wife #2 gets the first drink.





Madi100 said:


> Girls, girls, don't fight over the order.  Don will get a big head.  All I'm gonna say about this issue is that you better get a cheap drink - like soda, so there is some leftover for me in France.



Shush...let them fight!!



calypso*a*go-go said:


> Yes...it will be a great shot, with Don in the middle holding all of your purses!!!



Hmmm....


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> DEAL!  One per customer....I'll need a speadsheet to make sure no one sneaks in on the sly...TODD??


----------



## baby1disney

To tickledtink33 and everyone else----

I didn't read your response about my venting until just now...I had done a post after that and must have skipped right over that. I apologize to you and anyone else if I offended you!! I didn't realize that we had young teens/adults surfing this board as well. I, from now on, won't vent. I will just say that I'm having a really bad day or something.

I apologize


----------



## DVCsince02

You are welcome to vent if you need to.  We all have those days.  Just the language was a concern.  Thank you for the apology.  Now let's move on to more happy things.

Who is excited about DAP?


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Who is excited about DAP?



Me!Me!Me!Me!

*Only 141 days until the DAP Main Event!!!*


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> Me!Me!Me!Me!
> 
> *Only 141 days until the DAP Main Event!!!*



I love how you qualify that with ..."until the DAP Main Event"  I can't wait to find what, when, where, who, and how. I'm all about the details.

BTW, I'll be there in *136 days and 2 hours*.  I'm just sayin.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> I love how you qualify that with ..."until the DAP Main Event"  I can't wait to find what, when, where, who, and how. I'm all about the details.
> 
> BTW, I'll be there in *136 days and 2 hours*.  I'm just sayin.



I'm at 139 and 2 hours.....tick tick tick tick tick....come on come on.....


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> Me!Me!Me!Me!
> 
> *Only 141 days until the DAP Main Event!!!*


----------



## DVCsince02

FYI - 

Disney has announced that Free Dining is now available from September 27th through December 17th for Disney Visa Cardholders. 

This Free Dining Promotion differs slightly from the discount that is scheduled to end on July 26th. Under the newest promotion guests staying at Value Resorts will receive the Quick Service Dining Plan free with packages three nights or longer. Guests staying at Moderates, Deluxe and Deluxe Villas will receive the Basic Dining Plan with their package.

If a guest would like to upgrade to the next level of Dining Plan, they will have the option to pay the difference in order to upgrade. 

Terms & Conditions: Valid for stays most nights 9/27/09  12/17/09. This discount must be booked by 12/17/09. This must be paid in full using the Disney Visa. All discounts are subject to availability, certain restrictions apply


----------



## krissy2803

jen3003 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I don't post very often so I figured I better get started or nobody will know who I am in December.
> 
> Have a great day!


----------



## kimisabella

Thanks to the wonderful AskTracy we are now booked w/the Disney Visa free dining code for DAP!!  I knew something would come up for us!  We will be at POFQ - my girls wanted to stay at POP, dh wanted AKL, we had to compromise... I just think POP w/4 people in the room is too tight, although you couldn't have beaten the price I was quoted.  I love AKL, but, I don't think I would be able to justifiy getting a savannah room and probably not being there at all to enjoy it, so POFQ it is!!!


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> FYI -
> 
> Disney has announced that Free Dining is now available from September 27th through December 17th for Disney Visa Cardholders.
> 
> This Free Dining Promotion differs slightly from the discount that is scheduled to end on July 26th. Under the newest promotion guests staying at Value Resorts will receive the Quick Service Dining Plan free with packages three nights or longer. Guests staying at Moderates, Deluxe and Deluxe Villas will receive the Basic Dining Plan with their package.
> 
> If a guest would like to upgrade to the next level of Dining Plan, they will have the option to pay the difference in order to upgrade.
> 
> Terms & Conditions: Valid for stays most nights 9/27/09  12/17/09. This discount must be booked by 12/17/09. This must be paid in full using the Disney Visa. All discounts are subject to availability, certain restrictions apply



Thanks Jen I didn't get that email yet.  Is there a 4 night minimum?  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## winotracy

spaddy said:


> Thanks Jen I didn't get that email yet.  Is there a 4 night minimum?  Decisions, decisions.



I didn't hear if there was a minimum, but usually these deals have a three night minimum.  I expect that the promotion will be out for the general public on Monday.


----------



## spaddy

winotracy said:


> I didn't hear if there was a minimum, but usually these deals have a three night minimum.  I expect that the promotion will be out for the general public on Monday.



Thanks Tracy, you are fast.  I might be emailing you later today.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> Thanks Jen I didn't get that email yet.  Is there a 4 night minimum?  Decisions, decisions.



From reading it, there seems to be a three night minimum.


----------



## winotracy

spaddy said:


> Thanks Tracy, you are fast.  I might be emailing you later today.



In your email be sure to give me a good time to call and number because I'll need your Disney Visa number to hold the reservation for you.


----------



## shellyminnie

winotracy said:


> I didn't hear if there was a minimum, but usually these deals have a three night minimum.  I expect that the promotion will be out for the general public on Monday.



Do you mean general public as in everyone or just those with Disney Visa's??


----------



## maroo

WOO Hoo!!!!

Discounts all around!!


----------



## spaddy

winotracy said:


> In your email be sure to give me a good time to call and number because I'll need your Disney Visa number to hold the reservation for you.



I will make sure to do that.  I have to spend a little time "doing the math".


----------



## baby1disney

I wish I had a Disney Visa....gotta get credit back up!!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## kimisabella

shellyminnie said:


> Do you mean general public as in everyone or just those with Disney Visa's??



From what I understand only people w/Disney Visa can book now, then the general public can book on Monday.


----------



## winotracy

shellyminnie said:


> Do you mean general public as in everyone or just those with Disney Visa's??





kimisabella said:


> From what I understand only people w/Disney Visa can book now, then the general public can book on Monday.



Exactly.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Did the  and my 40% off a value is better. Maybe they'll send me a pin for both. I can dream can't I?


----------



## maroo

Minnie Lor said:


> Did the  and my 40% off a value is better. Maybe they'll send me a pin for both. I can dream can't I?



I hope those dreams are sweet!!  Because I don't think you will see that one in real life.  

Having said that...

If you do...you know where to find me!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

maroo said:


> I hope those dreams are sweet!!  Because I don't think you will see that one in real life.
> 
> Having said that...
> 
> If you do...you know where to find me!!



I was listening to a podcast earlier this week and the host mentioned that he got a pin for discount and free dining for this year. I've never gotten a pin so I'm sure that I won't get that one. I need to do your tip of saving trips on the Disney website.


----------



## shellyminnie

kimisabella said:


> From what I understand only people w/Disney Visa can book now, then the general public can book on Monday.





winotracy said:


> Exactly.



Awesome!!


Oooooooh, Mindy . . .


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> 
> Oooooooh, Mindy . . .



As I am sure you know from the cruise....all official requests need to be sent to her e-mail, not posted or PM'd. 

Wow. It's like the spirit of Tracy had overtaken me!


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> As I am sure you know from the cruise....all official requests need to be sent to her e-mail, not posted or PM'd.
> 
> Wow. It's like the spirit of Tracy had overtaken me!



Thanks Todd. I've already emailed her.


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> Thanks Todd. I've already emailed her.



I figured you would have. Just wanted to help out the new folks.


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> I figured you would have. Just wanted to help out the new folks.



You're so good . ..


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> You're so good . ..



Must keep atop a list.


----------



## winotracy

jeanigor said:


> As I am sure you know from the cruise....all official requests need to be sent to her e-mail, not posted or PM'd.
> 
> Wow. It's like the spirit of Tracy had overtaken me!





shellyminnie said:


> Thanks Todd. I've already emailed her.





jeanigor said:


> I figured you would have. Just wanted to help out the new folks.





shellyminnie said:


> You're so good . ..





jeanigor said:


> Must keep atop a list.



You do realize you two are talking about two different people right?  Shelly's talking about Mindy while Todd is talking about me


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> You do realize you two are talking about two different people right?  Shelly's talking about Mindy while Todd is talking about me



Yeah. I meant it as a generalized statement.


----------



## spaddy

Tracy,

Is it better to email you directly or fill out the form?

Today has really gotten away from me.  Ugh.

Thanks.


----------



## winotracy

spaddy said:


> Tracy,
> 
> Is it better to email you directly or fill out the form?
> 
> Today has really gotten away from me.  Ugh.
> 
> Thanks.



If you want me to change the existing reservation, email is all you need to do.


----------



## spaddy

winotracy said:


> If you want me to change the existing reservation, email is all you need to do.



Thanks.  If only I could decide what I want to do.  I am annoying myself.


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


> Thanks.  If only I could decide what I want to do.  I am annoying myself.



Anne relax and enjoy a beer while you figure it out.


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> Anne relax and enjoy a beer while you figure it out.



That sounds nice, but I am still at work.  If only I could get my desk cleared off.  

There advantages to working from home that I don't have.


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


> That sounds nice, but I am still at work.  If only I could get my desk cleared off.
> 
> There advantages to working from home that I don't have.



Working at home also includes quitting time followed by beer. No drinks before the whistle blows.


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> Working at home also includes quitting time followed by beer. No drinks before the whistle blows.



I would drink at work, I just won't drive home.  I don't want to get stuck here.


----------



## katscradle

Hi Guy's!
This whole thing about the dining has me confused. 
If you are staying at a DVC on points, and you do not have a Disney Visa, b/c you are not a resident of the US. 
Are you eligible for this dining thing or not?


----------



## spaddy

katscradle said:


> Hi Guy's!
> This whole thing about the dining has me confused.
> If you are staying at a DVC on points, and you do not have a Disney Visa, b/c you are not a resident of the US.
> Are you eligible for this dining thing or not?



You have to pay rack rate on the room to get free dining.  If you are staying on points you can't get free dining.


----------



## katscradle

spaddy said:


> You have to pay rack rate on the room to get free dining.  If you are staying on points you can't get free dining.



Thank you!


----------



## maroo

katscradle said:


> Thank you!



actually...

check back Monday....they say that the Free Dining offer will be extended to the public on Monday.


----------



## tickledtink33

spaddy said:


> You have to pay rack rate on the room to get free dining.  If you are staying on points you can't get free dining.





maroo said:


> actually...
> 
> check back Monday....they say that the Free Dining offer will be extended to the public on Monday.



Anne is correct.  It doesn't matter if free dining is extended to the public.  If you are staying on DVC points you are not eligible for free dining.


----------



## baby1disney

gOOd mORNINg pEOPLe!!!!

I jUSt tHOUGHt iT wOULd bE fUN tO dO tHIs!!!! OK...sO iT's nOt!!!!

Ok.....Now...that I'm sleep typing...hi everyone!!!


----------



## kathrna

Good Monday morning to all!


----------



## jeanigor

Morning all!!!!   I hope everyone that wanted to was able to grab a piece of the free dining offer.

That reminds me. We went to Wendy's for dinner on Friday, the same one we went to two weeks ago. They had a sign on the door offering something. I am sure it was one the manager printed up in the back. It said something something something *dinning* something something. DP wouldn't let me take a photo. But I thought my DIS friends might enjoy that. (Maybe the manager is a DISer....aren't we the only people that spell dining with three n's?)

Oh yeah. And whoever stole my sleep time over the weekend, you owe me.

Couple months friends, couple months!!!!


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Oh yeah. And whoever stole my sleep time over the weekend, you owe me.


 

Oops, sorry - that was me!    I took a 1 1/2 hour nap that felt like a full night's sleep Saturday AND didn't interfere with Saturday night's sleep!  AWESOME!


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> Oops, sorry - that was me!    I took a 1 1/2 hour nap that felt like a full night's sleep Saturday AND didn't interfere with Saturday night's sleep!  AWESOME!



Jaime, do you have a new ticker or am I seeing things??


----------



## baby1disney

tiggerbell said:


> Oops, sorry - that was me!    I took a 1 1/2 hour nap that felt like a full night's sleep Saturday AND didn't interfere with Saturday night's sleep!  AWESOME!


I wish I could do that......ugh!!!!


----------



## tiggerbell

shellyminnie said:


> Jaime, do you have a new ticker or am I seeing things??


 


Sandy let us know last month that she wants to spend her 65th birthday in Disney with Rhonda, Cheryl, and me.

I suppose I should tell Cheryl at some point, huh?


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> Sandy let us know last month that she wants to spend her 65th birthday in Disney with Rhonda, Cheryl, and me.
> 
> I suppose I should tell Cheryl at some point, huh?



Nah, just pack her up and throw her on the plane.


----------



## deide71

Okay guys I need some advice:

I booked our Disapalooza package through DU.  When the AP rates came out I emailed for a change.  She took a while to get back to me, and when she did my first choice of resort was not available.  No problem, I thought, but the next morning sure enough, the room was available again...so I email her back.  This time she makes the change.  All is good, although I feel as if I am doing most of the work here, I am happy.

So then Disney Visa free dining rolls around.  I send her an email requesting a change to this promotion, and mention that my current package was paid for with my Disney Visa.  Unfortunately I also decide to downgrade to a different resort to save money.  I clearly list my dates, 1st and second resort choices, dining plan, ticket need etc.  She responds 4 hours later telling me she is confused.  I send her another email listing exactly what I want like this:

12/10-12/13
Pop Century standard view
basic dining plan
1 day magic your way tickets
Disney visa free dining promotion

She sends me another email telling me this promotion is only for Disney visa card holders.  I had already told her I was currently booked through her with a Disney Visa.  I finally got frustrated and told her to just cancel, I'll just book it myself.  She has not responded since Friday.


I don't want to make a big deal out of this.  I really want to book through DU.  I've booked a cruise through them with no trouble before, but I am afraid I will miss out on a good promotion.  Is it possible to switch to a different DU TA?

Sorry for the long post but I need some advice.


----------



## aspen37

deide71 said:


> Okay guys I need some advice:
> 
> I booked our Disapalooza package through DU.  When the AP rates came out I emailed for a change.  She took a while to get back to me, and when she did my first choice of resort was not available.  No problem, I thought, but the next morning sure enough, the room was available again...so I email her back.  This time she makes the change.  All is good, although I feel as if I am doing most of the work here, I am happy.
> 
> So then Disney Visa free dining rolls around.  I send her an email requesting a change to this promotion, and mention that my current package was paid for with my Disney Visa.  Unfortunately I also decide to downgrade to a different resort to save money.  I clearly list my dates, 1st and second resort choices, dining plan, ticket need etc.  She responds 4 hours later telling me she is confused.  I send her another email listing exactly what I want like this:
> 
> 12/10-12/13
> Pop Century standard view
> basic dining plan
> 1 day magic your way tickets
> Disney visa free dining promotion
> 
> She sends me another email telling me this promotion is only for Disney visa card holders.  I had already told her I was currently booked through her with a Disney Visa.  I finally got frustrated and told her to just cancel, I'll just book it myself.  She has not responded since Friday.
> 
> 
> I don't want to make a big deal out of this.  I really want to book through DU.  I've booked a cruise through them with no trouble before, but I am afraid I will miss out on a good promotion.  Is it possible to switch to a different DU TA?
> 
> Sorry for the long post but I need some advice.



Sorry you're having such a problem. I would PM John about it. He will take care of it I'm sure.


----------



## deide71

aspen37 said:


> Sorry you're having such a problem. I would PM John about it. He will take care of it I'm sure.



Thanks for the advice, but I hate to bother someone over a $500 package.  I just booked it myself online, she still has not responded to my email from Friday.  I really wanted to book through DU though.  I guess if she gets back to me with the reservation adjusted I will just cancel the one I made online.  Next time I will use Mindy! I see she's a Dreams agent now.


----------



## baby1disney

Hey...has anyone heard of a rumor that pretty much for the next 3-5 years from now...Disney is going to do the free dining plan from September-December?!?!?

I just had a client walk in and ask me about that....everyone here knows I'm a Disney freak and they figured that I would know!!!

I told them that I personally have not heard about that...but I knew just where to go for that information!!!

SOOO...if someone has..please do tell!!!

*If this is true,*that would be SOOOO freakin AWESOME!!!


----------



## firsttimemom

baby1disney said:


> Hey...has anyone heard of a rumor that pretty much for the next 3-5 years from now...Disney is going to do the free dining plan from September-December?!?!?



I don't think there's ever a guarantee as far as future WDW promotions go. If bookings are slow and they need to fill rooms, they'll offer some sort of promotion. But I don't think anyone should *count* on free dining for the next 3-5 years.


----------



## aspen37

firsttimemom said:


> I don't think there's ever a guarantee as far as future WDW promotions go. If bookings are slow and they need to fill rooms, they'll offer some sort of promotion. But I don't think anyone should *count* on free dining for the next 3-5 years.



I agree 100%.


----------



## maroo

I personally think the FD offer will be available during the Aug/Sept Value Season/Hurricane Season most years...I think it is a successful promotion...

I think Disney is pretty smart...offering Free Dining and getting many of us that would normally book "room only" packages to book Free Dining packages...we pay for those 45 days in advance and if a Hurricane does come along, they still have their money.

My December room only ressie (AP rate - WL/AKL) can be canceled the week before with no problems and I don't have to buy insurance to cover it. 

But that is just my thought on Free Dining...I have nothing to base it on! 


Deide71 - I also canceled a DU ressie...simply because I could not reach my agent and when the AP rates came out, I snagged one of the last rooms available in the room type I wanted at the resort I wanted.  I didn't know about Tracy and Mindy when I made my DU ressie, so I had another agent.    I was not prepared for the AP rates...I thought it was going to be Free Dining and I already had that booked at the POP.  So I was in a hurry that morning to pick up the phone and book my room!  

I just hope I am still able to participate in the Disney Institute and Party when those details comes out.


----------



## baby1disney

I agree,too!! I don't think that would ever happen either. I told the client that Disney never has anything for a long period of time...unless it's a theme like YOAMD or this year with the whole Celebrations theme. They said ok. I said just keep an ear out around this time next year and see if they have anything going on...but I also told them that Disney almost always has some kind of promotion going on...at least to me that's what it seems like..


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> I agree,too!! I don't think that would ever happen either. I told the client that Disney never has anything for a long period of time...unless it's a theme like YOAMD or this year with the whole Celebrations theme. They said ok. I said just keep an ear out around this time next year and see if they have anything going on...but I also told them that Disney almost always has some kind of promotion going on...at least to me that's what it seems like..



That's probably akin to the 5th gate. Or a park in Texas. Or northern Michigan.


----------



## deide71

maroo said:


> Deide71 - I also canceled a DU ressie...simply because I could not reach my agent and when the AP rates came out, I snagged one of the last rooms available in the room type I wanted at the resort I wanted.  I didn't know about Tracy and Mindy when I made my DU ressie, so I had another agent.    I was not prepared for the AP rates...I thought it was going to be Free Dining and I already had that booked at the POP.  So I was in a hurry that morning to pick up the phone and book my room!
> 
> I just hope I am still able to participate in the Disney Institute and Party when those details comes out.



Thanks for your story, that helps me assuage my guilt over not using DU.  I would imagine we will still be able to participate, just have to pay the $25 fee.


----------



## NancyIL

deide71 said:


> Thanks for the advice, but I hate to bother someone over a $500 package.  I just booked it myself online, she still has not responded to my email from Friday.  I really wanted to book through DU though.  I guess if she gets back to me with the reservation adjusted I will just cancel the one I made online.  Next time I will use Mindy! I see she's a Dreams agent now.



I can empathize! I am a  do-it-myself travel planner, but my friend and I are using a travel agent (not from DU) for our Dec.  WDW resort stay. This morning I e-mailed the TA about changing to AKL for the first 2 nights because it was still available at the AP rate of $139 for a standard view room. I could've booked it myself online, but didn't want to mess up the TA. Well...it's been 6 hours since I e-mailed the TA, and I haven't heard anything. Meanwhile, the standard view rooms are gone and the rooms that are left are $30/night higher, so I'm kicking myself because I decided to let the travel agent handle it! I don't fault her at all, and I realize that travel agents are swamped today with the new offers to the general public. But it reaffirms my opinion that no matter how good a travel agent is - you are just one  of many of their clients, and someone is going to be at the bottom of their list. 

The moral of the story: If you see a resort rate or a cruise price you want - BOOK IT YOURSELF!  I booked  the Podcast cruise with DU, but there's NO WAY I will rely on any travel agent to book my resort.


----------



## jeanigor

According to the Orlando Sentinel Narrators for Candlelight Processional are:

Isabella Rossellini -- Nov. 27-29
John O' Hurley -- Nov. 30, Dec. 1-2
Steven Curtis Chapman -- Dec. 3-5
TBA --  Dec. 6-8
Andy Garcia -- Dec. 9-11
Vanessa Williams -- Dec. 12-14
Abigail Breslin -- Dec. 15-17
Whoopi Goldberg -- Dec. 18-20
Brian Dennehy -- Dec. 21-23
Edward James Olmos -- Dec. 24-26
Angela Bassett & Courtney B. Vance -- Dec. 27-30.

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/features_orlando/2009/07/disney-epcot-candlelight-processional-narrators-2009-whoopi-goldberg.html


----------



## NancyIL

jeanigor said:


> According to the Orlando Sentinel Narrators for Candlelight Processional are:
> 
> Isabella Rossellini -- Nov. 27-29
> John O' Hurley -- Nov. 30, Dec. 1-2
> Steven Curtis Chapman -- Dec. 3-5
> TBA --  Dec. 6-8
> Andy Garcia -- Dec. 9-11
> Vanessa Williams -- Dec. 12-14
> Abigail Breslin -- Dec. 15-17
> Whoopi Goldberg -- Dec. 18-20
> Brian Dennehy -- Dec. 21-23
> Edward James Olmos -- Dec. 24-26
> Angela Bassett & Courtney B. Vance -- Dec. 27-30.
> 
> http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/features_orlando/2009/07/disney-epcot-candlelight-processional-narrators-2009-whoopi-goldberg.html


Thanks, Todd!


----------



## insoin

jeanigor said:


> According to the Orlando Sentinel Narrators for Candlelight Processional are:
> 
> Isabella Rossellini -- Nov. 27-29
> John O' Hurley -- Nov. 30, Dec. 1-2
> Steven Curtis Chapman -- Dec. 3-5
> TBA --  Dec. 6-8
> Andy Garcia -- Dec. 9-11
> Vanessa Williams -- Dec. 12-14
> Abigail Breslin -- Dec. 15-17
> Whoopi Goldberg -- Dec. 18-20
> Brian Dennehy -- Dec. 21-23
> Edward James Olmos -- Dec. 24-26
> Angela Bassett & Courtney B. Vance -- Dec. 27-30.
> 
> http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/features_orlando/2009/07/disney-epcot-candlelight-processional-narrators-2009-whoopi-goldberg.html



Oh that is good info.  If I go on the date I want it will be John O' Hurley.  I've heard he is very good.


----------



## deide71

NancyIL said:


> I can empathize! I am a  do-it-myself travel planner, but my friend and I are using a travel agent (not from DU) for our Dec.  WDW resort stay. This morning I e-mailed the TA about changing to AKL for the first 2 nights because it was still available at the AP rate of $139 for a standard view room. I could've booked it myself online, but didn't want to mess up the TA. Well...it's been 6 hours since I e-mailed the TA, and I haven't heard anything. Meanwhile, the standard view rooms are gone and the rooms that are left are $30/night higher, so I'm kicking myself because I decided to let the travel agent handle it! I don't fault her at all, and I realize that travel agents are swamped today with the new offers to the general public. But it reaffirms my opinion that no matter how good a travel agent is - you are just one  of many of their clients, and someone is going to be at the bottom of their list.
> 
> The moral of the story: If you see a resort rate or a cruise price you want - BOOK IT YOURSELF!  I booked  the Podcast cruise with DU, but there's NO WAY I will rely on any travel agent to book my resort.



Keep checking for AKL standard rooms they seem to pop up every morning.


----------



## deide71

insoin said:


> Oh that is good info.  If I go on the date I want it will be John O' Hurley.  I've heard he is very good.



We saw John O'Hurley in Spamalot in Las Vegas last year, he was a riot.  Granted the subject material is quite different...but he has an excellent voice for narration!


----------



## NancyIL

deide71 said:


> Keep checking for AKL standard rooms they seem to pop up every morning.



I saw standard AP rates at AKL _until_ about noon today - after the general public got their crack at discounted resort rooms! However, I am hoping that no news from our travel agent is good news, and maybe I got myself all upset for nothing. But if she couldn't book the standard AP rate for us, I will watch for it and then I will book it myself.


----------



## jeanigor

insoin said:


> Oh that is good info.  If I go on the date I want it will be John O' Hurley.  I've heard he is very good.



It is of course subject to change....


Looks like Andy Garcia would be in my line up


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> According to the Orlando Sentinel Narrators for Candlelight Processional are:
> 
> Isabella Rossellini -- Nov. 27-29
> John O' Hurley -- Nov. 30, Dec. 1-2
> Steven Curtis Chapman -- Dec. 3-5
> TBA --  Dec. 6-8
> Andy Garcia -- Dec. 9-11
> Vanessa Williams -- Dec. 12-14
> Abigail Breslin -- Dec. 15-17
> Whoopi Goldberg -- Dec. 18-20
> Brian Dennehy -- Dec. 21-23
> Edward James Olmos -- Dec. 24-26
> Angela Bassett & Courtney B. Vance -- Dec. 27-30.
> 
> http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/features_orlando/2009/07/disney-epcot-candlelight-processional-narrators-2009-whoopi-goldberg.html



I would love to see Andy Garcia, but I'm not sure I could handle seeing him and then going home to my room all alone.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Madi100 said:


> I would love to see Andy Garcia, but I'm not sure I could handle seeing him and then going home to my room all alone.



Settle down woman! I'm sure the cold water in your shower will work just fine!


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> Settle down woman! I'm sure the cold water in your shower will work just fine!


----------



## kab407

Madi100 said:


> I would love to see Andy Garcia, but I'm not sure I could handle seeing him and then going home to my room all alone.



What's this alone stuff you speak of!?!?!?!  You're hanging with Dodie and me.   We'll make sure you forget about Andy with a few cocktails!


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> According to the Orlando Sentinel Narrators for Candlelight Processional are:
> 
> Isabella Rossellini -- Nov. 27-29
> John O' Hurley -- Nov. 30, Dec. 1-2
> Steven Curtis Chapman -- Dec. 3-5
> TBA --  Dec. 6-8
> Andy Garcia -- Dec. 9-11
> Vanessa Williams -- Dec. 12-14
> Abigail Breslin -- Dec. 15-17
> Whoopi Goldberg -- Dec. 18-20
> Brian Dennehy -- Dec. 21-23
> Edward James Olmos -- Dec. 24-26
> Angela Bassett & Courtney B. Vance -- Dec. 27-30.
> 
> http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/features_orlando/2009/07/disney-epcot-candlelight-processional-narrators-2009-whoopi-goldberg.html



Thanks Todd! Looks like Andy is our man.



Madi100 said:


> I would love to see Andy Garcia, but I'm not sure I could handle seeing him and then going home to my room all alone.





Launchpad11B said:


> Settle down woman! I'm sure the cold water in your shower will work just fine!


----------



## spaddy

I was thinking about doing CP dining package on the 11th also.  Has Andy Garcia done CP before?  We saw Steven Curtis Chapman and he was very good.


----------



## AnneR

Okay - I am really thinking about coming off the fence and making a committment to go to DAP.  I will have to go solo but this is really sounding like too much fun to miss.  I think that I will have a free one way trip with Air Tran so my airfare will be relatively inexpensive.  Have an annual pass so that covers tickets.  Just leaves the room and I have my choice of discounts.  This is getting hard to reisist.


----------



## mikelan6

jeanigor said:


> According to the Orlando Sentinel Narrators for Candlelight Processional are:
> 
> Isabella Rossellini -- Nov. 27-29
> John O' Hurley -- Nov. 30, Dec. 1-2
> Steven Curtis Chapman -- Dec. 3-5
> TBA --  Dec. 6-8
> Andy Garcia -- Dec. 9-11
> Vanessa Williams -- Dec. 12-14
> Abigail Breslin -- Dec. 15-17
> Whoopi Goldberg -- Dec. 18-20
> Brian Dennehy -- Dec. 21-23
> Edward James Olmos -- Dec. 24-26
> Angela Bassett & Courtney B. Vance -- Dec. 27-30.



Those are some "A" list names in there.  Vanessa Williams, hmmmmm.  Oh, JOHN!!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

AnneR said:


> Okay - I am really thinking about coming off the fence and making a committment to go to DAP.  I will have to go solo but this is really sounding like too much fun to miss.  I think that I will have a free one way trip with Air Tran so my airfare will be relatively inexpensive.  Have an annual pass so that covers tickets.  Just leaves the room and I have my choice of discounts.  This is getting hard to reisist.



Hey Anne!

I'm coming solo too, so don't let that deter you.


----------



## Donald is #1

jeanigor said:


> According to the Orlando Sentinel Narrators for Candlelight Processional are:
> 
> Isabella Rossellini -- Nov. 27-29
> John O' Hurley -- Nov. 30, Dec. 1-2
> Steven Curtis Chapman -- Dec. 3-5
> TBA --  Dec. 6-8
> Andy Garcia -- Dec. 9-11
> Vanessa Williams -- Dec. 12-14
> Abigail Breslin -- Dec. 15-17
> Whoopi Goldberg -- Dec. 18-20
> Brian Dennehy -- Dec. 21-23
> Edward James Olmos -- Dec. 24-26
> Angela Bassett & Courtney B. Vance -- Dec. 27-30.
> 
> http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/features_orlando/2009/07/disney-epcot-candlelight-processional-narrators-2009-whoopi-goldberg.html



Awesome!  I think that I will try to book of the shows on the 5th with Steven Curtis Chapman, otherwise it will be TBD since I would like to do this prior to DAP.




AnneR said:


> Okay - I am really thinking about coming off the fence and making a committment to go to DAP.  I will have to go solo but this is really sounding like too much fun to miss.  I think that I will have a free one way trip with Air Tran so my airfare will be relatively inexpensive.  Have an annual pass so that covers tickets.  Just leaves the room and I have my choice of discounts.  This is getting hard to reisist.



Go for it!  I think that a good number of us will be solo.


----------



## NancyIL

Donald is #1 said:


> Awesome!  I think that I will try to book of the shows on the 5th with Steven Curtis Chapman, otherwise it will be TBD since I would like to do this prior to DAP.



That's my plan as well for the 5th.


----------



## NancyIL

AnneR said:


> Okay - I am really thinking about coming off the fence and making a committment to go to DAP.  I will have to go solo but this is really sounding like too much fun to miss.  I think that I will have a free one way trip with Air Tran so my airfare will be relatively inexpensive.  Have an annual pass so that covers tickets.  Just leaves the room and I have my choice of discounts.  This is getting hard to reisist.



Anne - I wouldn't wait to book the resort,  in spite of your choice of discounts! There are a  limited number of rooms available at the AP and Disney Visa rate, and they  are going quickly.


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> I would love to see Andy Garcia, but I'm not sure I could handle seeing him and then going home to my room all alone.





Launchpad11B said:


> Settle down woman! I'm sure the cold water in your shower will work just fine!





kab407 said:


> What's this alone stuff you speak of!?!?!?!  You're hanging with Dodie and me.   We'll make sure you forget about Andy with a few cocktails!



Don't worry Nicole!  I'll be there if you get lonely   bow chicka bow!


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> Don't worry Nicole!  I'll be there if you get lonely   bow chicka bow!



You're a savage!


----------



## katscradle

You guy's are really too much!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

AnneR said:


> Okay - I am really thinking about coming off the fence and making a committment to go to DAP. I will have to go solo but this is really sounding like too much fun to miss. I think that I will have a free one way trip with Air Tran so my airfare will be relatively inexpensive. Have an annual pass so that covers tickets. Just leaves the room and I have my choice of discounts. This is getting hard to reisist.


Anne - do it!  If you've never done a Dis meet, you won't regret it.  It's a lot of fun!!!  Any idea what days you might be there?  I'm going Wed-Mon with Kathy from KY and she is an absolute sweetheart.  Trust me, you won't feel left out.


----------



## AnneR

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Anne - do it!  If you've never done a Dis meet, you won't regret it.  It's a lot of fun!!!  Any idea what days you might be there?  I'm going Wed-Mon with Kathy from KY and she is an absolute sweetheart.  Trust me, you won't feel left out.



Okay you guys have convinced me.  I will make my reservation this afternoon.  At work right now and I struggle enough with checking some of the boards during work hours.  So making a personal reservation just crosses the line for me.  Of course when you are working 12 hour days it does make it difficult to find time.  This is why I should be going.  I need some me time.


----------



## maroo

Anne - Definitely do it!

There are a lot of us going solo!  


Hello everyone!  Happy Tuesday!

I have been out of pocket for a while, still in the hospital with a good friend.  Waiting for the doctors to come round so they can give us the plan for the day.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Okay - I am really thinking about coming off the fence and making a committment to go to DAP.  I will have to go solo but this is really sounding like too much fun to miss.  I think that I will have a free one way trip with Air Tran so my airfare will be relatively inexpensive.  Have an annual pass so that covers tickets.  Just leaves the room and I have my choice of discounts.  This is getting hard to reisist.





AnneR said:


> Okay you guys have convinced me.  I will make my reservation this afternoon.  At work right now and I struggle enough with checking some of the boards during work hours.  So making a personal reservation just crosses the line for me.  Of course when you are working 12 hour days it does make it difficult to find time.  This is why I should be going.  I need some me time.



Good Choice.


----------



## baby1disney

ALL THE SOLO LADIES, all the solo ladies, ALL THE SOLO LADIES, all the solo ladies, ALL THE SOLO LADIES..PUT, PUT YOUR HANDS UP, UP, UP!!! WHOA UH OH OH OH UH OH OH UH OH OH

Can anyone guess what song I was singing?!?! If you do...I'll buy you THREE, that's right I said, THREE slushies!!!! Who's ever name I see first...I'll choose!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

baby1disney said:


> ALL THE SOLO LADIES, all the solo ladies, ALL THE SOLO LADIES, all the solo ladies, ALL THE SOLO LADIES..PUT, PUT YOUR HANDS UP, UP, UP!!! WHOA UH OH OH OH UH OH OH UH OH OH
> 
> Can anyone guess what song I was singing?!?! If you do...I'll buy you THREE, that's right I said, THREE slushies!!!! Who's ever name I see first...I'll choose!!!



That is great!

I have that CD on my iPod and my hubby this weekend did a bit of the dance for me in the kitchen while I was feeding the baby.  I almost fell out of the chair.


----------



## baby1disney

*Ok...BUT JEENNNNN...WHAT SONG IS IT...WOMAN?!?!?!? I can't buy you slushies if you don't tell the THE SONG!!!!!*

I'm serious poeple...I'll buy 3 slushies to whoever guesses this song first...and artist


----------



## kimisabella

Well it's official, no turning back now - my parents are coming along for DAP...
It will be fine, they are very laid back and just follow along with whatever we do for the day.  They actually like that I make all the plans, dining adr's, ect., they don't have to worry about anything.

It's also good because they will be able to take the kids and can go to a different park, or stay back at the resort, or whatever, and Vinny and I can do something else.  They are looking forward to the party and meeting all of my dis friends!!


----------



## cm387

Single Ladies...Beyonce   too easy....no slushies for me..sorry, I don't drink

Did anybody pay attention to the narrators for CP?  Andy Garcia & Vanessa williams over DAP!!  Cool!


----------



## wildfan1473

Well, DH has finally quit giving me grief about coming to DAP, and said JUST GO ALREADY!  

So, I put in my request to Mindy yesterday and am anxiously checking my email WAYYY to often for my quote.  

My AP expires on December 13th, so it will be just in time, and I can use the AP room discount.  I have a coupon for Air Tran, so my flight will be a little cheaper.  I'll be another solo single lady.....


----------



## exwdwcm

wow so many folks coming now!  welcome to all the late additions!   single ladies included! 

We just got the free dining applied to our last 2 rooms out of 5.  We already had free dining for 3 of the 5 with a pin.   now all 5 are free! that is a $5,000 savings almost for 10 nights for 14 people!  

now to go work on my vegas trip report.....it was a disaster.  hopefully DAP will go much more smoothly.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

jeanigor said:


> According to the Orlando Sentinel Narrators for Candlelight Processional are:
> 
> Isabella Rossellini -- Nov. 27-29
> John O' Hurley -- Nov. 30, Dec. 1-2
> Steven Curtis Chapman -- Dec. 3-5
> TBA -- Dec. 6-8
> Andy Garcia -- Dec. 9-11
> Vanessa Williams -- Dec. 12-14
> Abigail Breslin -- Dec. 15-17
> Whoopi Goldberg -- Dec. 18-20
> Brian Dennehy -- Dec. 21-23
> Edward James Olmos -- Dec. 24-26
> Angela Bassett & Courtney B. Vance -- Dec. 27-30.
> 
> http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/fe...cessional-narrators-2009-whoopi-goldberg.html


What night is everyone looking at attending the CP?


----------



## cocowum

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> What night is everyone looking at attending the CP?



I think Paul and I will be shooting for 12/13. We just love Vanessa Williams!


----------



## NancyIL

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> What night is everyone looking at attending the CP?



Dec. 5 

If I were going to the CP  during DAP, I would want to hear Vanessa Williams.


----------



## tiggerbell

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> What night is everyone looking at attending the CP?


 

9/10 - I adore Andy Garcia!!!


----------



## NancyIL

tiggerbell said:


> 9/10 - I adore Andy Garcia!!!



I had to Google him to find out who he is!


----------



## kimisabella

exwdwcm said:


> wow so many folks coming now!  welcome to all the late additions!   single ladies included!
> 
> We just got the free dining applied to our last 2 rooms out of 5.  We already had free dining for 3 of the 5 with a pin.   now all 5 are free! that is a $5,000 savings almost for 10 nights for 14 people!
> 
> now to go work on my vegas trip report.....it was a disaster.  hopefully DAP will go much more smoothly.



Hey Michelle - congrats on the savings, that huge!!!  You've got quite a group going, hopefully we'll get to see you at some point!

I saw pics from your Vegas trip, didn't look like a disaster to me, looked pretty fun, and you looked great!


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> 9/10 - I adore Andy Garcia!!!



Wow....he's gonna give you a preview in Sept? That is SOOOOO awesome!!!


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Wow....he's gonna give you a preview in Sept? That is SOOOOO awesome!!!


 


 Can't keep my trips straight!!!!!


----------



## jen3003

Probably won't make the 12/10 showing since we don't land till 7:00 p.m.  

Might have to leave DATW a little early to try and see it.

Can't make 12/13 either since I was planninng on attending MVMCP.

Oh well, I guess I'll play it by ear.


----------



## pal-mickey

Has the podcast team released anymore info on the events for DAP? I know the dates but am too lazy to check all the posts for any other info.


----------



## maroo

We are doing Dec 15th CP...Hopefully the 5:00 show.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

jen3003 said:


> Probably won't make the 12/10 showing since we don't land till 7:00 p.m.
> 
> Might have to leave DATW a little early to try and see it.
> 
> Can't make 12/13 either since I was planninng on attending MVMCP.
> 
> Oh well, I guess I'll play it by ear.


We were talking about this too -- Thursday night is booked (at this point Kathy has MVMCP tickets but she is trying to trade it out for Sunday night) so we can do Osbourne Lights and Yehaw Bob.  Friday is DATW and there is NO WAY I'm leaving early for that (plus there is a little chance I won't physically be able to leave early after drinking so much!).  Saturday should be the official party at night but I think during the day we were going to GKTW.  (Although I could have my days mixed up - I just don't want to miss going to GKTW during this trip).  Many people are leaving are leaving Monday so Sunday looks like our last so Kathy suggested a way we could do both CP and MVMCP - we'll spend the day in Ecpot on Sunday and take in the first CP show.  As soon as it is over, we'll head over to MVMCP.  What does everyone think? Of course this won't be the Andy Garcia show that Jaime will have taken the time to preview for us in September...


----------



## tiggerbell

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Of course this won't be the Andy Garcia show that Jaime will have taken the time to preview for us in September...


 

It's good to be me, huh?


----------



## insoin

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> What night is everyone looking at attending the CP?



We are going on the 2nd.  I had a lot of dates to pick from but since one of my party has to leave early, I want to make sure we get it in there before he leaves.


----------



## jeanigor

I wonder if there will be any announcements about DAP on this weeks podcast?

Kevin alluded to "Christmas time" events being discussed on another thread....here's to hoping!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> We were talking about this too -- Thursday night is booked (at this point Kathy has MVMCP tickets but she is trying to trade it out for Sunday night) so we can do Osbourne Lights and Yehaw Bob.  Friday is DATW and there is NO WAY I'm leaving early for that (plus there is a little chance I won't physically be able to leave early after drinking so much!).  Saturday should be the official party at night but I think during the day we were going to GKTW.  (Although I could have my days mixed up - I just don't want to miss going to GKTW during this trip).  Many people are leaving are leaving Monday so Sunday looks like our last so Kathy suggested a way we could do both CP and MVMCP - we'll spend the day in Ecpot on Sunday and take in the first CP show.  As soon as it is over, we'll head over to MVMCP.  What does everyone think? Of course this won't be the Andy Garcia show that Jaime will have taken the time to preview for us in September...



I think a lot will hinge on when & where the Main Event is...

I was planning on Sunday being a non park ticket day. Tour the resorts, attend the podcast taping (if that is still in play), and then go to MVMCP afterward. (My understanding is that the ticket to the MVMCP will get you access to MK as early as 4pm).


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> (My understanding is that the ticket to the MVMCP will get you access to MK as early as 4pm).


 

You are correct... 

Aah, young grasshopper, you have learned your lessons well...


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> You are correct...
> 
> Aah, young grasshopper, you have learned your lessons well...



Domo arigato, sensei


----------



## NancyIL

jeanigor said:


> I wonder if there will be any announcements about DAP on this weeks podcast?
> 
> Kevin alluded to "Christmas time" events being discussed on another thread....here's to hoping!!!



Perhaps Kevin will drop a *HINT* in chat tonight!


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> I think a lot will hinge on when & where the Main Event is...
> 
> I was planning on Sunday being a non park ticket day. Tour the resorts, attend the podcast taping (if that is still in play), and then go to MVMCP afterward. (My understanding is that the ticket to the MVMCP will get you access to MK as early as 4pm).



Yes, you can get in at 4, altought I have been told differently by CMs on the phone.


I was planning on Saturday being our non park day because Kevin said that the party will not require admission.



NancyIL said:


> Perhaps Kevin will drop a *HINT* in chat tonight!



I love hints.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> Yes, you can get in at 4, altought I have been told differently by CMs on the phone.



Does this surprise you? 



spaddy said:


> I was planning on Saturday being our non park day because Kevin said that the party will not require admission.



But I have a feeling the party is going to be in the evening, but we shall see.


It would really help if we had more info......


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Does this surprise you?
> 
> 
> 
> But I have a feeling the party is going to be in the evening, but we shall see.
> 
> 
> It would really help if we had more info......



It does not surprise me one bit, but at the time it did upset me.  I don't want to be turned away at the gates of the MK.

I am sure the party will be in the evening.  I was going to make that my hang at the pool/DTD day.  We are staying a whole week this time.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> I am sure the party will be in the evening.  I was going to make that my hang at the pool/DTD day.  We are staying a whole week this time.



Well aren't we just the lucky ones


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Well aren't we just the lucky ones



Actually I am quite lucky.

The longest trip I have ever had to WDW has been 5 nights and that was 2 years ago.  We are going for a fully 7 nights this time, very exciting.


----------



## NancyIL

spaddy said:


> I was planning on Saturday being our non park day because Kevin said that the party will not require admission.



I didn't catch THAT part! Hmmmmm...maybe Kevin is hosting a backyard pool party at his place!  Or _maybe_ they are renting the Adventurers Club for the evening!


----------



## aspen37

NancyIL said:


> I didn't catch THAT part! Hmmmmm...maybe Kevin is hosting a backyard pool party at his place!  Or _maybe_ they are renting the Adventurers Club for the evening!



Maybe a pool party but it can't be the Adventures club. The Adventures Club last event is in September. Then it's gone. Lou from WDW Radio is hosting the last event at AC.


----------



## aspen37

spaddy said:


> Yes, you can get in at 4, altought I have been told differently by CMs on the phone.




When I went to MNSSHP in September they let us in at 4:30. They had CM's out with wrist bands and the schedule for the night. 
When I went to MVMCP we did not go till 6:30. Our dinner took a lot longer than we thought it would.


----------



## NancyIL

aspen37 said:


> Maybe a pool party but it can't be the Adventures club. The Adventures Club last event is in September. Then it's gone. Lou from WDW Radio is hosting the last event at AC.



Gone as in...POOF? I didn't realize that. OK - maybe there will be activities at  Wide World of Sports: volleyball, ping pong, basketball! 

I wasn't at the Toy Story Mania event last year, but did you need park admission for that, or was it after the park closed?  Animal Kingdom closes at 5...maybe we'll be riding Expedition Everest all night!


----------



## aspen37

NancyIL said:


> Gone as in...POOF? I didn't realize that. OK - maybe there will be activities at  Wide World of Sports: volleyball, ping pong, basketball!
> 
> I wasn't at the Toy Story Mania event last year, but did you need park admission for that, or was it after the park closed?  Animal Kingdom closes at 5...maybe we'll be riding Expedition Everest all night!




From what I have heard they are shipping most of the stuff to the Disneyland China for the Adventure club restaurant. So gone as in POOF. 

I didn't go to the Toy Story Mania event either. I don't recall if you needed park admission or not.


----------



## tickledtink33

NancyIL said:


> Gone as in...POOF? I didn't realize that. OK - maybe there will be activities at  Wide World of Sports: volleyball, ping pong, basketball!
> 
> I wasn't at the Toy Story Mania event last year, but did you need park admission for that, or was it after the park closed?  Animal Kingdom closes at 5...maybe we'll be riding Expedition Everest all night!





aspen37 said:


> From what I have heard they are shipping most of the stuff to the Disneyland China for the Adventure club restaurant. So gone as in POOF.
> 
> I didn't go to the Toy Story Mania event either. I don't recall if you needed park admission or not.



Even though last year's TSM event did not start until after the Studios closed we were told that we would have to be in the park before the turnstyles closed.  We DID need park admission.

I think Lou has the next to the last event at the Adventurers Club.  Some big Adventurers Club fan group has the last event on Friday Sept 25.


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> Even though last year's TSM event did not start until after the Studios closed we were told that we would have to be in the park before the turnstyles closed.  We DID need park admission.
> 
> I think Lou has the next to the last event at the Adventurers Club.  Some big Adventurers Club fan group has the last event on Friday Sept 25.





I think on Lou's show he said it was the last event. But then what's new with Lou.


----------



## NancyIL

tickledtink33 said:


> Even though last year's TSM event did not start until after the Studios closed we were told that we would have to be in the park before the turnstyles closed.  We DID need park admission.



Thanks for that info. OK - we've eliminated theme parks and the Adventurers Club. I doubt the Podcast crew is springing for us all to go to Cirque du Soleil or Hoop Dee Doo Revue - so what's left? Maybe ping pong at Wide World of Sports wasn't so far-fetched!


----------



## AnneR

Just made my deposit

I am staying at Pop


----------



## NancyIL

AnneR said:


> Just made my deposit
> 
> I am staying at Pop



That's great, Anne - welcome!


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> Just made my deposit
> 
> I am staying at Pop



WELCOME to the POP crowd, AnneR!!!


----------



## tickledtink33

NancyIL said:


> Thanks for that info. OK - we've eliminated theme parks and the Adventurers Club. I doubt the Podcast crew is springing for us all to go to Cirque du Soleil or Hoop Dee Doo Revue - so what's left? Maybe ping pong at Wide World of Sports wasn't so far-fetched!



It could still be in one of the parks.  I was surprised that you needed admission to attend TSM seeing it was after park close.  I have been to other events after park close and never needed admission before.  I'm looking forward to it whatever it is.  And seeing all my dis friends of course.


----------



## winotracy

tickledtink33 said:


> It could still be in one of the parks.  I was surprised that you needed admission to attend TSM seeing it was after park close.  I have been to other events after park close and never needed admission before.  I'm looking forward to it whatever it is.  And seeing all my dis friends of course.



It was going to cost more to not require park admission as they would have had to have escorts.


----------



## tickledtink33

winotracy said:


> It was going to cost more to not require park admission as they would have had to have escorts.



Disney will use any excuse to squeeze another nickel out of us.  Just sayin


----------



## jeanigor

NancyIL said:


> Thanks for that info. OK - we've eliminated theme parks and the Adventurers Club. I doubt the Podcast crew is springing for us all to go to Cirque du Soleil or Hoop Dee Doo Revue - so what's left? Maybe ping pong at Wide World of Sports wasn't so far-fetched!



They haven't eliminated parks just yet....



AnneR said:


> Just made my deposit
> 
> I am staying at Pop



AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME!!!!!



tickledtink33 said:


> It could still be in one of the parks.  I was surprised that you needed admission to attend TSM seeing it was after park close.  I have been to other events after park close and never needed admission before.  I'm looking forward to it whatever it is.  And seeing all my dis friends of course.



Can't wait to see you again either, Kim!!!!



I am guessing that since there is not makor posting here this morning, nothing was disclosed/hinted at in chat last night.....


----------



## tiggerbell

winotracy said:


> It was going to cost more to not require park admission as they would have had to have escorts.


 

Kinda like THIS year?????


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Kinda like THIS year?????



Hint. Hint. Hint.


----------



## DebbieT11

I'm so eager for all the details on this... it's about to get to be my busy season, and I don't wanna miss out!

Last year, when the signup for the TSM was announced, I happened to be in the middle of a military reservation with really sketchy phone/internet service.... within minutes, was waitlisted.  I wanna be one of the cool kids this year!!

Oh, and to those with DU travel agent woes, please contact Tracy.....  she freekin ROCKS when it comes to making arrangements.  Really.  Plus, she's my favorite.


----------



## exwdwcm

AnneR said:


> Just made my deposit
> 
> I am staying at Pop


welcome!!! great news!

so no new tips in chat last night?? I put DS to bed and then got busy with something else and looked up and it was almost 10:30pm CST, so i missed chat!  

btw- how long does the CP usually last? I'd like to go, but not sure my 2yo would sit through it.   I saw Louis Gosset Jr. do it back in 1996, but that was the last time I saw it.


----------



## tiggerbell

exwdwcm said:


> btw- how long does the CP usually last? I'd like to go, but not sure my 2yo would sit through it. I saw Louis Gosset Jr. do it back in 1996, but that was the last time I saw it.


 

I read 40 - 45 minutes.


----------



## baby1disney

OK...so since I don't have a computer at home and can't listen to the Podcast...how was it last night??? What was the jist of it???


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> OK...so since I don't have a computer at home and can't listen to the Podcast...how was it last night??? What was the jist of it???



Near the top of the page, you should see some underlined text reading: *Podcast Main Page* if you click on that it will give you a brief synopsis of this week's show. (You may even be able to listen at work...just sayin')


----------



## Minnie Lor

exwdwcm said:


> welcome!!! great news!
> 
> so no new tips in chat last night?? I put DS to bed and then got busy with something else and looked up and it was almost 10:30pm CST, so i missed chat!
> 
> btw- how long does the CP usually last? I'd like to go, but not sure my 2yo would sit through it.   I saw Louis Gosset Jr. do it back in 1996, but that was the last time I saw it.



Chat topics last night were: Nikki cut her finger on the cool whip container and was getting hounded by teenagers ringing the door bell. 

Don was weening himself off vicoden and somewhere in there we discussed boxers, briefs, or panties 

John came on for all of 2 minutes to say that Kevin was desperately trying to log on to chat.

Kevin finally made it on and gave an update on his mom. Man, his family has been thru alot. 

Tracy also updated how her husband was doing. He had 2 heart attacks over the weekend.  Pixies for speedy recovery.

Did I miss anything, guys?

Your next question about CP. I'm not sure how long it lasts. I do know that even with a dining package you will still have to wait in a long line. I saw part of a show in '07 without waiting in a line. When the show started, I just stood on the sidewalk outside and I was able to see and hear everything. I got a few good photos as well. Might be a good option for someone that doesn't want to pay extra for dinner, stand in long lines, and devote the entire night to this.


----------



## NancyIL

Minnie Lor said:


> Chat topics last night were: Nikki cut her finger on the cool whip container and was getting hounded by teenagers ringing the door bell.
> 
> Don was weening himself off vicoden and somewhere in there we discussed boxers, briefs, or panties
> 
> John came on for all of 2 minutes to say that Kevin was desperately trying to log on to chat.
> 
> Kevin finally made it on and gave an update on his mom. Man, his family has been thru alot.
> 
> Tracy also updated how her husband was doing. He had 2 heart attacks over the weekend.  Pixies for speedy recovery.
> 
> Did I miss anything, guys?


Wow - you're good!


----------



## exwdwcm

Minnie Lor said:


> Chat topics last night were: Nikki cut her finger on the cool whip container and was getting hounded by teenagers ringing the door bell.
> 
> Don was weening himself off vicoden and somewhere in there we discussed boxers, briefs, or panties
> 
> John came on for all of 2 minutes to say that Kevin was desperately trying to log on to chat.
> 
> Kevin finally made it on and gave an update on his mom. Man, his family has been thru alot.
> 
> Tracy also updated how her husband was doing. He had 2 heart attacks over the weekend. Pixies for speedy recovery.
> 
> Did I miss anything, guys?
> 
> Your next question about CP. I'm not sure how long it lasts. I do know that even with a dining package you will still have to wait in a long line. I saw part of a show in '07 without waiting in a line. When the show started, I just stood on the sidewalk outside and I was able to see and hear everything. I got a few good photos as well. Might be a good option for someone that doesn't want to pay extra for dinner, stand in long lines, and devote the entire night to this.


Thank you so much for all the updates!  It might just be best for us to walk by and listen for a bit, so we can make a quick get away if needed.


----------



## spaddy

exwdwcm said:


> btw- how long does the CP usually last? I'd like to go, but not sure my 2yo would sit through it.   I saw Louis Gosset Jr. do it back in 1996, but that was the last time I saw it.



I took my son two years ago so he had just turned 3.  He is very good at that kind of stuff, he really enjoys singing.  He ended up falling asleep in my lap.  It was actually really nice because we could enjoy the CP and he got some sleep in and was ready to stay out much later.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

ROFL...Minnie, you forgot about the "hoodlum soaker." ROFL!!!


----------



## Jonereno

Just made my deposit for the weekend!  My wife, son and I are staying at Wilderness Lodge (our fav resort).

I'm looking forward to meeting all of you!

Jon


----------



## katscradle

Jonereno said:


> Just made my deposit for the weekend!  My wife, son and I are staying at Wilderness Lodge (our fav resort).
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting all of you!
> 
> Jon



Welcome!!!


----------



## maroo

I have not been around much.  Stopped by chat on Wed, but could not stay.

One of my best friends has been in the hospital since Sunday and is now in ICU.  It does not look like she is going to make it.  

Her name is Rachel and she was coming with me in December and her family was coming, too.  

I just don't know if I will still come to DAP.  Anyway...I have not been around on this thread and this is why. 

Just wanted to let you guys know.


----------



## baby1disney

OK...I'm really not trying to sound too stupid...but when you make a deposit for the rooms/packages/etc, how much do you have to put down?? My MIL always does that ressies for everything so I'm really a newbie when it comes to this stuff!! I think I'm smart enough to do it..just don't want to do something stupid!!

Thanks guys!!


----------



## LMO429

maroo said:


> I have not been around much.  Stopped by chat on Wed, but could not stay.
> 
> One of my best friends has been in the hospital since Sunday and is now in ICU.  It does not look like she is going to make it.
> 
> Her name is Rachel and she was coming with me in December and her family was coming, too.
> 
> I just don't know if I will still come to DAP.  Anyway...I have not been around on this thread and this is why.
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know.



I will be saying prays for your friend


----------



## baby1disney

maroo said:


> I have not been around much.  Stopped by chat on Wed, but could not stay.
> 
> One of my best friends has been in the hospital since Sunday and is now in ICU.  It does not look like she is going to make it.
> 
> Her name is Rachel and she was coming with me in December and her family was coming, too.
> 
> I just don't know if I will still come to DAP.  Anyway...I have not been around on this thread and this is why.
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know.



OOOOHHHH Maroo!!!! I'm sooo sorry about this!!! I know that you were stoked that she was going to come with you from you told me in that pm one day!!! I hope she does recover so she can go!!! I will pray for her and you tonight!!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

maroo said:


> I have not been around much.  Stopped by chat on Wed, but could not stay.
> 
> One of my best friends has been in the hospital since Sunday and is now in ICU.  It does not look like she is going to make it.
> 
> Her name is Rachel and she was coming with me in December and her family was coming, too.
> 
> I just don't know if I will still come to DAP.  Anyway...I have not been around on this thread and this is why.
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know.



Oh Mary ~ I'm so sorry that you are going thru all of this. You have the biggest heart.  We're here for you to talk or to give big cyber  Keep us posted when you can.


----------



## winotracy

baby1disney said:


> OK...I'm really not trying to sound too stupid...but when you make a deposit for the rooms/packages/etc, how much do you have to put down?? My MIL always does that ressies for everything so I'm really a newbie when it comes to this stuff!! I think I'm smart enough to do it..just don't want to do something stupid!!
> 
> Thanks guys!!



It depends how it is booked.  If you book a package, you will put down $200 per room and the final payment is due 45 days prior to arrival.  If you book a room only reservation (no tickets, no dining), you will pay one night's rate for a deposit and the balance at check in.  The one night's rate will depending on the resort and any promotional pricing.  There is no way to know what it will be until a reservation is put on hold.


----------



## jeanigor

maroo said:


> I have not been around much.  Stopped by chat on Wed, but could not stay.
> 
> One of my best friends has been in the hospital since Sunday and is now in ICU.  It does not look like she is going to make it.
> 
> Her name is Rachel and she was coming with me in December and her family was coming, too.
> 
> I just don't know if I will still come to DAP.  Anyway...I have not been around on this thread and this is why.
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know.



Mary, I am so saddened to hear this. Prayers and pixie dust our way.


----------



## winotracy

maroo said:


> I have not been around much.  Stopped by chat on Wed, but could not stay.
> 
> One of my best friends has been in the hospital since Sunday and is now in ICU.  It does not look like she is going to make it.
> 
> Her name is Rachel and she was coming with me in December and her family was coming, too.
> 
> I just don't know if I will still come to DAP.  Anyway...I have not been around on this thread and this is why.
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know.



Hi Mary,

I hope you still come to DAP.  I wish the best for your friend and would give you a real  if I could.


----------



## tickledtink33

maroo said:


> I have not been around much.  Stopped by chat on Wed, but could not stay.
> 
> One of my best friends has been in the hospital since Sunday and is now in ICU.  It does not look like she is going to make it.
> 
> Her name is Rachel and she was coming with me in December and her family was coming, too.
> 
> I just don't know if I will still come to DAP.  Anyway...I have not been around on this thread and this is why.
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know.



So sorry to hear this.  I will keep your friend in my prayers.


----------



## spaddy

maroo said:


> I have not been around much.  Stopped by chat on Wed, but could not stay.
> 
> One of my best friends has been in the hospital since Sunday and is now in ICU.  It does not look like she is going to make it.
> 
> Her name is Rachel and she was coming with me in December and her family was coming, too.
> 
> I just don't know if I will still come to DAP.  Anyway...I have not been around on this thread and this is why.
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know.



I will be praying for you and your friend.  I am so sorry.


----------



## exwdwcm

maroo said:


> I have not been around much. Stopped by chat on Wed, but could not stay.
> 
> One of my best friends has been in the hospital since Sunday and is now in ICU. It does not look like she is going to make it.
> 
> Her name is Rachel and she was coming with me in December and her family was coming, too.
> 
> I just don't know if I will still come to DAP. Anyway...I have not been around on this thread and this is why.
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know.


 Oh Mary, that's awful.  Lots of prayers and hugs coming your way and Rachel's.  Keep us posted.


----------



## NancyIL

maroo said:


> I have not been around much.  Stopped by chat on Wed, but could not stay.
> 
> One of my best friends has been in the hospital since Sunday and is now in ICU.  It does not look like she is going to make it.
> 
> Her name is Rachel and she was coming with me in December and her family was coming, too.
> 
> I just don't know if I will still come to DAP.  Anyway...I have not been around on this thread and this is why.
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know.



I'm so sorry, Mary. Between Noah's death and Rachel's downturn - it hasn't been a good week for you. Hugs to you and prayers for Rachel and her family.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

maroo said:


> I have not been around much.  Stopped by chat on Wed, but could not stay.
> 
> One of my best friends has been in the hospital since Sunday and is now in ICU.  It does not look like she is going to make it.
> 
> Her name is Rachel and she was coming with me in December and her family was coming, too.
> 
> I just don't know if I will still come to DAP.  Anyway...I have not been around on this thread and this is why.
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know.


I'm so sorry, Maroo.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Donald is #1

maroo said:


> I have not been around much.  Stopped by chat on Wed, but could not stay.
> 
> One of my best friends has been in the hospital since Sunday and is now in ICU.  It does not look like she is going to make it.
> 
> Her name is Rachel and she was coming with me in December and her family was coming, too.
> 
> I just don't know if I will still come to DAP.  Anyway...I have not been around on this thread and this is why.
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know.



Oh Maroo, I am so sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Mary, I am so very sorry to hear about Rachel.  I will keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## Madi100

maroo said:


> I have not been around much.  Stopped by chat on Wed, but could not stay.
> 
> One of my best friends has been in the hospital since Sunday and is now in ICU.  It does not look like she is going to make it.
> 
> Her name is Rachel and she was coming with me in December and her family was coming, too.
> 
> I just don't know if I will still come to DAP.  Anyway...I have not been around on this thread and this is why.
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know.




Mary, I'm so sorry to hear about Rachel.  I will keep her in my prayers.  I will be disappointed if you can't make it to DAP.  I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## maroo

Thank you all so much for your kind words.  

No change tonight in Rachel's condition.  But she made it through the day, so that is definitely a positive thing!

I was very sorry to hear today of Jamie's Mom's passing.  Hugs to you, Jamie.  

Again I am reminded...hold the ones you love close.


----------



## jacstangler

Hi all:  I don't go into chat.  What is going on with Tracy's husband and Kevin's mom?

thanks,

John


----------



## jen3003

maroo said:


> I have not been around much.  Stopped by chat on Wed, but could not stay.
> 
> One of my best friends has been in the hospital since Sunday and is now in ICU.  It does not look like she is going to make it.
> 
> Her name is Rachel and she was coming with me in December and her family was coming, too.
> 
> I just don't know if I will still come to DAP.  Anyway...I have not been around on this thread and this is why.
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know.



Mary keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jacstangler said:


> Hi all:  I don't go into chat.  What is going on with Tracy's husband and Kevin's mom?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> John



Tracy's husband had two heart attacks last weekend. Kevin's mom was in the hospital for a virus (I think) in her esophagus. More pixies for everyone.


----------



## jeanigor

Good Morning everyone. It seems to have been a rough weekend. Hugs and love to everyone who may need a little extra right now. We're only a message away if you need something.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

My best friend - diser Kellgurlz74 - lost her mother to breast cancer this weekend   I would agree Todd - it was a tough weekend for us on the Dis.


----------



## winotracy

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> My best friend - diser Kellgurlz74 - lost her mother to breast cancer this weekend   I would agree Todd - it was a tough weekend for us on the Dis.



I'm so sorry to hear this.  I know Kelly was thinking of bringing her mom to DAP.   to her, her family and you.


----------



## jacstangler

My prayers go out to everyone.

John


----------



## jeanigor

*18½ Weeks until DAP*

Something that may brighten your day.


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Good Morning everyone. It seems to have been a rough weekend. Hugs and love to everyone who may need a little extra right now. We're only a message away if you need something.


 

I just wanted to add a little thank you to everyone - the past few days, everytime I turned on a computer, the Dis'sers have been there.  My mom's funeral is in 3 hours but I haven't felt alone all weekend.

 to you guys for being there for those who need you - a better bunch of friends would be hard to find!


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> I just wanted to add a little thank you to everyone - the past few days, everytime I turned on a computer, the Dis'sers have been there.  My mom's funeral is in 3 hours but I haven't felt alone all weekend.
> 
> to you guys for being there for those who need you - a better bunch of friends would be hard to find!


----------



## baby1disney

Good Morning all!!!

I just read thru the last couple of pages from this weekend and I just can't believe what I was reading...so much sadness here on the DIS!!! 

While I'm apologizing to everyone for what they're going thru, I just found out that one of my friends is Prego!!! I'm going to be an "aunt"!!

To everyone who needs it...for whatever reason!!


----------



## kab407

tiggerbell said:


> I just wanted to add a little thank you to everyone - the past few days, everytime I turned on a computer, the Dis'sers have been there.  My mom's funeral is in 3 hours but I haven't felt alone all weekend.
> 
> to you guys for being there for those who need you - a better bunch of friends would be hard to find!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

winotracy said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. I know Kelly was thinking of bringing her mom to DAP.  to her, her family and you.


Thank you Tracy.  I'll pass your thoughts to her - I don't know when she'll be back to the boards (she's a lurker anyway) because she's planning the memorial service.  But I know she'll appreciate your thoughts.  



tiggerbell said:


> I just wanted to add a little thank you to everyone - the past few days, everytime I turned on a computer, the Dis'sers have been there. My mom's funeral is in 3 hours but I haven't felt alone all weekend.
> 
> to you guys for being there for those who need you - a better bunch of friends would be hard to find!


----------



## OKW Lover

tiggerbell said:


> I just wanted to add a little thank you to everyone - the past few days, everytime I turned on a computer, the Dis'sers have been there.  My mom's funeral is in 3 hours but I haven't felt alone all weekend.
> 
> to you guys for being there for those who need you - a better bunch of friends would be hard to find!



By now the hard part of the day is over, but just to help tonight 

We're always here for you.


----------



## baby1disney

OK...so I've had a rough day...yesterday I found out that my best friend's mom passed away on Sunday. I feel so bad for her because her mom was really all she had...outside friends I should say. SHe was the only family here I believe. Her mom's funeral is Thursday and I told her that I can't go due to work complications. I feel like such a donkey for not being able to go, but she says that she understands. Her fiancee(who is my BFF for 15yrs)is going to be there with her...so that's comforting to know.

Thanks guys for letting me vent. This is one reason I wasn't really "talking" yesterday.


----------



## mickeyworld

I lost my husband 7 years ago and I can truly say the funeral is the least time she will need a friend.  Drop by tomorrow with a glass of wine or whatever, once the numbing days of the service are over, most people go on about their lives and that's when friends are really needed.  My best friend couldn't come to my husband's funeral.  I was in such "robot mode" I was grateful when I could just be myself with her and talk the next day.  She will feel the same way.


----------



## baby1disney

mickeyworld said:


> I lost my husband 7 years ago and I can truly say the funeral is the least time she will need a friend.  Drop by tomorrow with a glass of wine or whatever, once the numbing days of the service are over, most people go on about their lives and that's when friends are really needed.  My best friend couldn't come to my husband's funeral.  I was in such "robot mode" I was grateful when I could just be myself with her and talk the next day.  She will feel the same way.



Thanks


----------



## jeanigor

mickeyworld said:


> I lost my husband 7 years ago and I can truly say the funeral is the least time she will need a friend.  Drop by tomorrow with a glass of wine or whatever, once the numbing days of the service are over, most people go on about their lives and that's when friends are really needed.  My best friend couldn't come to my husband's funeral.  I was in such "robot mode" I was grateful when I could just be myself with her and talk the next day.  She will feel the same way.



I would have to agree. When my dad passed, we just went through the motions. I can't even tell you who was at the service. My step-mom was numb for weeks. Your friend will need you later on, to be just that, a friend. A shoulder to cry on, a loving hug, someone to remember the past with. That will mean so much more to her than being at the service.


----------



## baby1disney

I understand what you're all saying...but the kind of person that I am...I just feel like I'm letting her down. My BFF(her fiancee)told me the same thing. Just be there for her later on. She'll need it then...I just hate feeling helpless...I mean as far as me not being able to do something for her...thanks guys tho...I do understand what you're saying


----------



## exwdwcm

wow, big HUGS to all you guys that need it - Jaime, Kelly, Baby.  I am so sorry for your losses.    

Todd- i just noticed the mickey with tiara in your sig, too cute! 

Tracy, been thinking about you guys a lot too and sending continued prayers your way.  

Gosh DAP is like 4 months away!  I can't believe it, i've been planning this trip for almost 2 years now (before I knew about DAP).   I can't believe it will be here soon.   Now if only Dec hours would be released on sept 1.


----------



## baby1disney

OK...on to happier topics...like..um..let's say...DISNEY BABY!!!!

I do have a question...for those of you going solo...do you still make ADRs for yourself or do you just mostly do quick service. I'm trying to decide if I want to add a quick service plan to my ticket or not. Aww man!! So many decisions.....lmao!!

OH...what exactly is a spreadsheet?!?! I've heard of them...but have never used one!!! I hear sooo many DISers talk about it...just wondered


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> OK...on to happier topics...like..um..let's say...DISNEY BABY!!!!
> 
> I do have a question...for those of you going solo...do you still make ADRs for yourself or do you just mostly do quick service. I'm trying to decide if I want to add a quick service plan to my ticket or not. Aww man!! So many decisions.....lmao!!
> 
> OH...what exactly is a spreadsheet?!?! I've heard of them...but have never used one!!! I hear sooo many DISers talk about it...just wondered



We are doing the CS plan because of the length of the trip and the chances of being all over the place, we couldn't see having Table Service meals everyday.

A spreadsheet is a chart of information. The ones I make are kinda like the old fashion TV Guide evening program grids.


----------



## exwdwcm

baby1disney said:


> OK...on to happier topics...like..um..let's say...DISNEY BABY!!!!
> 
> I do have a question...for those of you going solo...do you still make ADRs for yourself or do you just mostly do quick service. I'm trying to decide if I want to add a quick service plan to my ticket or not. Aww man!! So many decisions.....lmao!!
> 
> OH...what exactly is a spreadsheet?!?! I've heard of them...but have never used one!!! I hear sooo many DISers talk about it...just wondered


Todd- oh Todd?  Oh great spreadsheet leader and master! 

Spreadsheet is typically something created in excel to organize information for the trip with tables/charts.    I use one that I created for our schedule, showing each day, meals/ADRs, fireworks/parades etc. to help plan and organize our days.   Todd was the keeper of the one for the PCC 1.0 events.   

on making solo ADRs- the few times I have been to WDW solo for a day or two (while sneaking away for a day on business), i usually ate quick service.  However, some folks might be having a 'meet' or group meal that you might look at doing as a group to meet up with friends for a sit down meal.  Much funner (is that a word?) than dining a lone.


----------



## baby1disney

OK...I think I know what a spreadsheet is now!! I'm sorry...I do these at work all the time...but I call it the Grid!! LMAO!!! I'm soooo sleepy and out of it with everything going on. I thought it was something seperate or a thing that DIsney has and everyone does it.

As far as ADRs go, I don't think that there's a restaurant that I would want to eat at alone. I wouldn't want everyone to look at me like...ooohhh..she's all by herself...if there were some people that I knew where going to be there...then yeah...that would be one thing. PLus...it's soo much fun sitting outside and watching people walk by and their faces...

OK...I'm off to get a quote from Tracy or MIndy...whosever name I find first and get a quote...I might be able to make a deposit this week!!!


----------



## NancyIL

baby1disney said:


> OK...I think I know what a spreadsheet is now!! I'm sorry...I do these at work all the time...but I call it the Grid!! LMAO!!! I'm soooo sleepy and out of it with everything going on. I thought it was something seperate or a thing that DIsney has and everyone does it.
> 
> As far as ADRs go, I don't think that there's a restaurant that I would want to eat at alone. I wouldn't want everyone to look at me like...ooohhh..she's all by herself...if there were some people that I knew where going to be there...then yeah...that would be one thing. PLus...it's soo much fun sitting outside and watching people walk by and their faces...
> 
> OK...I'm off to get a quote from Tracy or MIndy...whosever name I find first and get a quote...I might be able to make a deposit this week!!!


WDW resort discounts to the general public have been out for over a week - so I'd HURRY and book something, if I were you!

I usually go to WDW solo, and I don't mind eating at a table service restaurant by myself. It _is_ more enjoyable to eat with others, so if there's a place you'd like to eat - make an ADR for 4-6 people, then post here for people to join you. 

I usually make a few ADR's per trip - but the dining plan doesn't interest me. I  spend less per day than what I would've on the dining plan, and I DON'T eat a dessert at  every meal...unless I'm on a cruise ship!


----------



## Claudia Kellenberger

baby1disney said:


> OK...on to happier topics...like..um..let's say...DISNEY BABY!!!!
> 
> I do have a question...for those of you going solo...do you still make ADRs for yourself or do you just mostly do quick service. I'm trying to decide if I want to add a quick service plan to my ticket or not. Aww man!! So many decisions.....lmao!!
> 
> OH...what exactly is a spreadsheet?!?! I've heard of them...but have never used one!!! I hear sooo many DISers talk about it...just wondered



I always go to WDW solo for about 6 or 7 nights.  I do make ADR's for just myself, and only the places that I would truly hate to miss.  I absolutely adore the Sci Fi in the the studios, so that one will be the first one I will make for about 4:00.  ( I don't like my dinner too late, or I'll feel sick trying to sleep, later )  I am way over the self concious thing seeing that this December will be my 10th annual SOLO trip. Last year, I also had a wonderful meal of filet mignon at The Yacht Club Steakhouse, but for THAT particular meal, I wish I had a companion.  If I were you - I would practice a few meals eating alone by going to your local mall for a few solo dinners.
And by the way ...... It helps a whole lot while you are dining alone to have a small notebook with you to make notes ..... or something small to read .....
or even one of the park maps.  And it also helps a lot to go to the bathroom FIRST,   before you are seated in the restaurant.  ( Trust me on this one)


----------



## wildfan1473

baby1disney said:


> As far as ADRs go, I don't think that there's a restaurant that I would want to eat at alone. I wouldn't want everyone to look at me like...ooohhh..she's all by herself...if there were some people that I knew where going to be there...then yeah...that would be one thing. PLus...it's soo much fun sitting outside and watching people walk by and their faces...
> 
> OK...I'm off to get a quote from Tracy or MIndy...whosever name I find first and get a quote...I might be able to make a deposit this week!!!



When I went last year, I pretty much stuck to myself and ate alone - that's just the way I am.  It wasn't too bad, I kept to places like Beaches and Cream that had a counter you could sit at.  Sitting outside and people watching is great, though.  

I haven't decided on getting a dining plan yet, I'm still on the fence about it.  I just finally committed to going last week, but I got such an awesome deal on my airfare this morning I may splurge and do it.  I would definitely consinder doing a group meal either way if one was planned.


----------



## TXYankee

Claudia Kellenberger said:


> I always go to WDW solo for about 6 or 7 nights.  I do make ADR's for just myself, and only the places that I would truly hate to miss.  ........ I am way over the self concious thing seeing that this December will be my 10th annual SOLO trip. .......And by the way ...... It helps a whole lot while you are dining alone to have a small notebook with you to make notes ..... or something small to read .....
> or even one of the park maps.  And it also helps a lot to go to the bathroom FIRST,   before you are seated in the restaurant.  ( Trust me on this one)



I agree!

I travel solo a lot, not just to WDW and I make reservations/ADR's at places I don't want to miss!  I don't mind eating alone.  It is better then sitting alone in a hotel room eating room service!  Claudia has some good tips.  I also like to go to places you can eat at the bar or watch them prep the food!

The joy of solo travel is you can do what you want, when you want.  Don't skip something you want to do just because you are solo.  There may be another solo there waiting to meet you!


----------



## scarlett873

Sooo...now that I am confirmed to go...

What's the plan? 
Friday 12/11 - DATW
Saturday 12/12 - DIS Party
Sunday 12/13 - Anyone for MVMCP?

I need touring plans people...i'm late to the game here...lol


----------



## DVCsince02

You also need a new countdown.  Just sayin'.


----------



## scarlett873

Flight times SUCK! There's only one non-stop flight from Indy to Orlando on the 11th, but it doesn't get in until 1:40pm!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Sooo...now that I am confirmed to go...
> 
> What's the plan?
> Friday 12/11 - DATW
> Saturday 12/12 - DIS Party
> Sunday 12/13 - Anyone for MVMCP?
> 
> I need touring plans people...i'm late to the game here...lol



Pretty much in a nutshell....



scarlett873 said:


> Flight times SUCK! There's only one non-stop flight from Indy to Orlando on the 11th, but it doesn't get in until 1:40pm!



Could be worse...you should be able to make it to DATW with no problem.


----------



## jeanigor

I had a thought. I know. Rare. Anywho. If Sunday is to be a non-park day and assuming the podcast recording would be in the afternoon (heaven knows they are not morning folks) what about doing Gospel Brunch at House of Blues? Just tossing it out there. I wasn't thinking about trying to plan a bunch of meals like last time, but this just came to me. If we are out late on Saturday with the Podcast Party, we can sleep in a little and then mosey over to brunch at DTD...it also allots time for me to swing by and check out the Mr. Potato Head pieces at the toy shop....and the pin shop....and the World of Disney....and Tren-D...and...........

And if the podcast recording is at a resort...then that would solve the problem of getting from one resort to another....(unless they have it at Gaylord Palms or another off site location...)

Just an idea. What does anyone else think?


----------



## kab407

I like the sound of breakfast/brunch Tod.  I've always wanted to do the HOB.  Being that a number of us are staying over at SSR, it's a short walk.  

Another thought is to wait and see where the Team is having the Sunday recording.  If it is at one of the resorts (Swan/Dolphin/Gaylord), plan of having brunch there.  Yes, it will not be the same as HOB but it will save time and not having to rush around to get someplace.  Just a thought.


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> I like the sound of breakfast/brunch Tod.  I've always wanted to do the HOB.  Being that a number of us are staying over at SSR, it's a short walk.
> 
> Another thought is to wait and see where the Team is having the Sunday recording.  If it is at one of the resorts (Swan/Dolphin/Gaylord), plan of having brunch there.  Yes, it will not be the same as HOB but it will save time and not having to rush around to get someplace.  Just a thought.



Agreed. But since they are being ULTRA TIGHT LIPPED about it, I was just tossing out some fodder.


----------



## firsttimemom

scarlett873 said:


> Sooo...now that I am confirmed to go...
> 
> I need touring plans people...i'm late to the game here...lol



Friday 12/11 - DATW  
Saturday 12/12 - DIS Party  
Sunday 12/13 - Anyone for MVMCP?


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> I had a thought. I know. Rare. Anywho. If Sunday is to be a non-park day and assuming the podcast recording would be in the afternoon (heaven knows they are not morning folks) what about doing *Gospel Brunch at House of Blues*? Just tossing it out there. I wasn't thinking about trying to plan a bunch of meals like last time, but this just came to me. If we are out late on Saturday with the Podcast Party, we can sleep in a little and then mosey over to brunch at DTD...it also allots time for me to swing by and check out the *Mr. Potato Head *pieces at the toy shop....and the pin shop....and the World of Disney....and Tren-D...and...........
> 
> And if the podcast recording is at a resort...then that would solve the problem of getting from one resort to another....(unless they have it at Gaylord Palms or another off site location...)
> 
> Just an idea. What does anyone else think?





kab407 said:


> I like the sound of breakfast/brunch Tod.  I've always wanted to do the HOB.  Being that a number of us are staying over at SSR, it's a short walk.
> 
> Another thought is to wait and see where the Team is having the Sunday recording.  If it is at one of the resorts (Swan/Dolphin/Gaylord), plan of having brunch there.  Yes, it will not be the same as HOB but it will save time and not having to rush around to get someplace.  Just a thought.



That is a great idea Todd. I've always wanted to do the GB at HOB. Even better with DIS'er friends.  And Kathy has an excellent suggestion to wait for more info. Never seen Gaylord Palms so I could be in for that.

Our Sunday is somewhat up in the air. Right now we'll be transitioning from VWL to SSR on Sunday AM unless our waitlist comes through for the extra night we added. We are talking about doing MVMCP Sunday night. 

I need to check out the Mr. Potato Head stuff.


----------



## dpuck1998

georgemoe said:


> I need to check out the Mr. Potato Head stuff.



Admit it George, you would rather get a box full of my little pony stuff!!


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> I had a thought. I know. Rare. Anywho. If Sunday is to be a non-park day and assuming the podcast recording would be in the afternoon (heaven knows they are not morning folks) what about doing Gospel Brunch at House of Blues? Just tossing it out there. I wasn't thinking about trying to plan a bunch of meals like last time, but this just came to me. If we are out late on Saturday with the Podcast Party, we can sleep in a little and then mosey over to brunch at DTD...it also allots time for me to swing by and check out the Mr. Potato Head pieces at the toy shop....and the pin shop....and the World of Disney....and Tren-D...and...........
> 
> And if the podcast recording is at a resort...then that would solve the problem of getting from one resort to another....(unless they have it at Gaylord Palms or another off site location...)
> 
> Just an idea. What does anyone else think?



Great idea!


----------



## NancyIL

scarlett873 said:


> Flight times SUCK! There's only one non-stop flight from Indy to Orlando on the 11th, but it doesn't get in until 1:40pm!


AirTran has a non-stop from Indy to Orlando that leaves at 7 a.m. and arrives at 9:10 a.m. @ $63 + taxes.


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> Admit it George, you would rather get a box full of my little pony stuff!!



Why didn't anybody show me the My Little Pony section????


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> Why didn't anybody show me the My Little Pony section????



Because you didn't have a 4yo girl with you!!  They can smell My Little Pony from 1000 yards!


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


> Admit it George, you would rather get a box full of my little pony stuff!!



 Me like pony.


----------



## baby1disney

NancyIL said:


> AirTran has a non-stop from Indy to Orlando that leaves at 7 a.m. and arrives at 9:10 a.m. @ $63 + taxes.


That's freakin awesome!!!! That's a great deal!!

OK...so let's just say they do have the recording at Gaylord and such...is there any kind of transportation for those people who don't have a car??

Also...for those of us traveling from Detroit Metro, what time are you leaving? I have class that day that ends at 12. So...I'm thinkin maybe a 3pm flight should do...or maybe I'll be bad and miss class that day and schedule an early flight for about 9/10am and get there about 12/1pm...I don't know.

I just wanted to get an idea of what time peeps were leaving!! Thanks

Plus..with this being my first time flying...I want someone to be on the plane going to the same place as me...that way I feel better!!!


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> That's freakin awesome!!!! That's a great deal!!
> 
> OK...so let's just say they do have the recording at Gaylord and such...is there any kind of transportation for those people who don't have a car??
> 
> Also...for those of us traveling from Detroit Metro, what time are you leaving? I have class that day that ends at 12. So...I'm thinkin maybe a 3pm flight should do...or maybe I'll be bad and miss class that day and schedule an early flight for about 9/10am and get there about 12/1pm...I don't know.
> 
> I just wanted to get an idea of what time peeps were leaving!! Thanks
> 
> Plus..with this being my first time flying...I want someone to be on the plane going to the same place as me...that way I feel better!!!



Some people will have cars, but if there aren't enough, I am sure there will be enough people to split a taxi for next to nothing.

As for flying, I am taking Thurs. & Fri. off and leaving Thurs. morning. I go through Chicago (first time on Southwest). When it comes to skipping class, I think that would have to depend on how you feel about the course. And how much missing a class will affect you.

Are you flying out of DTW? Have you priced other airports, Cleveland? (Do they have an airport?) It may be worth the extra miles in the car to save some money and/or get a better flight time.


----------



## dpuck1998

baby1disney said:


> Plus..with this being my first time flying...I want someone to be on the plane going to the same place as me...that way I feel better!!!



Ummmm.....isn't everyone on the plane going the same place as you


----------



## tiggerbell

dpuck1998 said:


> Ummmm.....isn't everyone on the plane going the same place as you


 
One would hope!


----------



## exwdwcm

Claudia Kellenberger said:


> I always go to WDW solo for about 6 or 7 nights. I do make ADR's for just myself, and only the places that I would truly hate to miss. I absolutely adore the Sci Fi in the the studios, so that one will be the first one I will make for about 4:00. ( I don't like my dinner too late, or I'll feel sick trying to sleep, later ) I am way over the self concious thing seeing that this December will be my 10th annual SOLO trip. Last year, I also had a wonderful meal of filet mignon at The Yacht Club Steakhouse, but for THAT particular meal, I wish I had a companion. If I were you - I would practice a few meals eating alone by going to your local mall for a few solo dinners.
> And by the way ...... It helps a whole lot while you are dining alone to have a small notebook with you to make notes ..... or something small to read .....
> or even one of the park maps. And it also helps a lot to go to the bathroom FIRST, before you are seated in the restaurant. ( Trust me on this one)


I know a lot of people just simply aren't comfortable travelling solo.....i am pretty shy and not a huge people person.   But I've travelled solo a lot for work and done a few short trips over to the parks for a few days at a time on my own.  It isn't that bad.   I found that I met new people while waiting in lines, folks always seemed surprised that i was alone.  lol   Eating alone doesn't have to be bad either, like someone else said, finding a spot at the bar is fun too.    I found it wasn't as great going solo as it was with my family, but still lots of fun.   I found myself calling my sister to let her listen to the fireworks on the phone!  I just missed having someone to share those special moments with, but you can definitely make your own fun too and make new friends.   Not to mention doing what you want, when you want!! 




jeanigor said:


> Why didn't anybody show me the My Little Pony section????


 Do they have tiaras?  Have you seen the make your own magic wand?  

HOB brunch is really good and a lot of fun!


----------



## jeanigor

exwdwcm said:


> Do they have tiaras?  Have you seen the make your own magic wand?



They showed me "Make your own lightsaber" but nobody said ANYTHING about "Make your own magic wand"...that can be like a scepter, right?


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> Admit it George, you would rather get a box full of my little pony stuff!!





jeanigor said:


> I had a thought. I know. Rare. Anywho. If Sunday is to be a non-park day and assuming the podcast recording would be in the afternoon (heaven knows they are not morning folks) what about doing Gospel Brunch at House of Blues? Just tossing it out there. I wasn't thinking about trying to plan a bunch of meals like last time, but this just came to me. If we are out late on Saturday with the Podcast Party, we can sleep in a little and then mosey over to brunch at DTD...it also allots time for me to swing by and check out the Mr. Potato Head pieces at the toy shop....and the pin shop....and the World of Disney....and Tren-D...and...........
> 
> And if the podcast recording is at a resort...then that would solve the problem of getting from one resort to another....(unless they have it at Gaylord Palms or another off site location...)
> 
> Just an idea. What does anyone else think?




I love this idea!! I've always wanted to try it. We'll just have to wait and see what they have planned for us on Sunday!


----------



## baby1disney

dpuck1998 said:


> Ummmm.....isn't everyone on the plane going the same place as you



YOU know what I mean!!!! LMAO!!! I meant someone going to DAP..silly!!

Todd..there's an airport here in Toledo, but I don't think any of the airlines fly into MCO...which stinks...that's why I'm thinkin Detroit. Cleveland is over two away from me where D-town is only about a 40 min drive.


----------



## Dodie

scarlett873 said:


> Sooo...*now that I am confirmed to go*...



How did I MISS THIS?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

baby1disney said:


> That's freakin awesome!!!! That's a great deal!!
> 
> OK...so let's just say they do have the recording at Gaylord and such...is there any kind of transportation for those people who don't have a car??
> 
> Also...for those of us traveling from Detroit Metro, what time are you leaving? I have class that day that ends at 12. So...I'm thinkin maybe a 3pm flight should do...or maybe I'll be bad and miss class that day and schedule an early flight for about 9/10am and get there about 12/1pm...I don't know.
> 
> I just wanted to get an idea of what time peeps were leaving!! Thanks
> 
> Plus..with this being my first time flying...I want someone to be on the plane going to the same place as me...that way I feel better!!!



The AirTran deal is even better if you have the $25 Florida voucher...

Which day are you flying in?  I am coming in on Thursday at 2:30, but I'm coming from Minneapolis, not Detroit.  I am taking Magical Express, though, and would love to meet up with anyone else from DAP who is riding!



dpuck1998 said:


> Ummmm.....isn't everyone on the plane going the same place as you


----------



## Dodie

scarlett873 said:


> Flight times SUCK! There's only one non-stop flight from Indy to Orlando on the 11th, but it doesn't get in until 1:40pm!



Is this AirTran or Southwest? I'm on AirTran and it arrives at about that time.

Oops. Edited to add that I am coming on in the 10th, not the 11th.


----------



## scarlett873

So here's the dilemma...and I need help deciding...

I have a $60 credit to use for Southwest Airlines. That was part of my bargaining chip to get DH to agree to letting me go again this year...I have 4 options to choose from and I can't decide what would be best for me...

1. Book everything on SW. My flight wouldn't get in until 1:40pm-ish on the 11th, which means that I would miss out on lots of fun that day. I'd still make DATW, but nothing else...The return flight time is actually perfect for me on the 14th. It gets me back to Indy in time for class that night. 

2. Book everything on SW, but arrive on the 10th instead of the 11th. DH has enough Marriott points that would allow me to stay at the Fairfield Inn by the airport for that first night. However...i'm not sure that I could still grab ME on the 11th with Jen. I'm not crazy about staying at a Fairfield Inn alone, but i'll do what I have to do to not miss out on so much!

3. I've found a coupon to use for Airtran. The flights are about the same price...but the coupon is only $25. I could book a one way on Airtran down on the 11th, which has way better flight times, and then my return on the 14th with SW, using my credit, making the return flight essentially free. 

4. Try to finagle another $25 Airtran coupon, which would give me $50 off...and fly Airtran both to Orlando and home again...return times kinda suck on Airtran, but I could deal with it. 

I'm not an Airtran fan overall...but I would fly them if the price and times make it better...I know that they charge you for bags though, right?

Anyone know how long a SW credit will hold? If it holds long enough, I could use it for PCC 2.0 flights...

Oh what to do, what to do...


----------



## NancyIL

scarlett873 said:


> So here's the dilemma...and I need help deciding...
> 
> I have a $60 credit to use for Southwest Airlines. That was part of my bargaining chip to get DH to agree to letting me go again this year...I have 3 options to choose from and I can't decide what would be best for me...
> 
> 1. Book everything on SW. My flight wouldn't get in until 1:40pm-ish on the 11th, which means that I would miss out on lots of fun that day. I'd still make DATW, but nothing else...The return flight time is actually perfect for me on the 14th. It gets me back to Indy in time for class that night.
> 
> 2. Book everything on SW, but arrive on the 10th instead of the 11th. DH has enough Marriott points that would allow me to stay at the Fairfield Inn by the airport for that first night. However...i'm not sure that I could still grab ME on the 11th with Jen. I'm not crazy about staying at a Fairfield Inn alone, but i'll do what I have to do to not miss out on so much!
> 
> 3. I've found a coupon to use for Airtran. The flights are about the same price...but the coupon is only $25. I could book a one way on Airtran down on the 11th, which has way better flight times, and then my return on the 14th with SW, using my credit, making the return flight essentially free.
> 
> 4. Try to finagle another $25 Airtran coupon, which would give me $50 off...and fly Airtran both to Orlando and home again...return times kinda suck on Airtran, but I could deal with it.
> 
> I'm not an Airtran fan overall...but I would fly them if the price and times make it better...I know that they charge you for bags though, right?
> 
> Anyone know how long a SW credit will hold? If it holds long enough, I could use it for PCC 2.0 flights...
> 
> Oh what to do, what to do...


I would do option 3. Southwest's credits will not last until Dec. 2010.

About AirTran's checked bag fee -  you're going  to WDW for only 3 nights. Surely you can get all of your clothes into a carry-on!


----------



## wildfan1473

scarlett873 said:


> So here's the dilemma...and I need help deciding...
> 
> I have a $60 credit to use for Southwest Airlines. That was part of my bargaining chip to get DH to agree to letting me go again this year...I have 3 options to choose from and I can't decide what would be best for me...
> 
> 1. Book everything on SW. My flight wouldn't get in until 1:40pm-ish on the 11th, which means that I would miss out on lots of fun that day. I'd still make DATW, but nothing else...The return flight time is actually perfect for me on the 14th. It gets me back to Indy in time for class that night.
> 
> 2. Book everything on SW, but arrive on the 10th instead of the 11th. DH has enough Marriott points that would allow me to stay at the Fairfield Inn by the airport for that first night. However...i'm not sure that I could still grab ME on the 11th with Jen. I'm not crazy about staying at a Fairfield Inn alone, but i'll do what I have to do to not miss out on so much!
> 
> 3. I've found a coupon to use for Airtran. The flights are about the same price...but the coupon is only $25. I could book a one way on Airtran down on the 11th, which has way better flight times, and then my return on the 14th with SW, using my credit, making the return flight essentially free.
> 
> 4. Try to finagle another $25 Airtran coupon, which would give me $50 off...and fly Airtran both to Orlando and home again...return times kinda suck on Airtran, but I could deal with it.
> 
> I'm not an Airtran fan overall...but I would fly them if the price and times make it better...I know that they charge you for bags though, right?
> 
> Anyone know how long a SW credit will hold? If it holds long enough, I could use it for PCC 2.0 flights...
> 
> Oh what to do, what to do...



You could stay with me on the 10th, I'll be at ASMu


----------



## scarlett873

NancyIL said:


> I would do option 3. Southwest's credits will not last until Dec. 2010.
> 
> About AirTran's checked bag fee -  you're going  to WDW for only 3 nights. Surely you can get all of your clothes into a carry-on!


I can get clothes into my carry on, but not my cosmetics and stuff! I tried that for MF and could not go carry on only...I tried! I'm too much of a girly girl and need my stuff!


----------



## tiggerbell

scarlett873 said:


> I'm not an Airtran fan overall...but I would fly them if the price and times make it better...I know that they charge you for bags though, right?
> 
> Anyone know how long a SW credit will hold? If it holds long enough, I could use it for PCC 2.0 flights...
> 
> Oh what to do, what to do...


 
SW credit is good 12 months from the date you FIRST purchased it.  

AirTran is $15 for the first bag.  $25 for the second.


----------



## NancyIL

scarlett873 said:


> I can get clothes into my carry on, but not my cosmetics and stuff! I tried that for MF and could not go carry on only...I tried! I'm too much of a girly girl and need my stuff!



I always have a very full ziploc bag, but I can  get by for 3 days (or more)  at WDW without large bottles of toiletries.


----------



## jeanigor

Given the choices, I like option 3. I don't care for AirTran's bag fees, but if you can get away with only one bag one way...its more acceptable.


----------



## exwdwcm

I'd go with option #3 Brandie!   Get in early- i know how precious those few extra hours are!   and yeah, so glad you are going!


----------



## wildfan1473

A combination of options 2 and 3 - fly down on Thursday on Air Tran using the voucher. Or ask them if they will let you use the voucher to pay for your bag (check out the transportation board about this, I think some people were trying to do this).  Use DH's points at Marriott, it's only for one night.  Or find someone to bunk in with for the night on property, there are plenty of us who will be there.  Then use your voucher to fly home on SW.


----------



## NancyIL

wildfan1473 said:


> A combination of options 2 and 3 - fly down on Thursday on Air Tran using the voucher. Or ask them if they will let you use the voucher to pay for your bag (check out the transportation board about this, I think some people were trying to do this).



You don't pay the bag fee until you check-in for your flight. However, $25 is $25  -  whether it comes off the price of the flight or the bag fee.


----------



## TXYankee

wildfan1473 said:


> A combination of options 2 and 3 - fly down on Thursday on Air Tran using the voucher. Or ask them if they will let you use the voucher to pay for your bag (check out the transportation board about this, I think some people were trying to do this).  Use DH's points at Marriott, it's only for one night.  Or find someone to bunk in with for the night on property, there are plenty of us who will be there.  Then use your voucher to fly home on SW.



I like option 3 or this one!  How much liquids do you need?  Maybe you could ship your beauty supplies to the hotel and not check your bag.


----------



## scarlett873

Thanks for the advice everyone! I think i'm going to fly down with Airtran on the 11th and come back on SW on the 14th...I'm going to attempt carry on only...we'll see how well that works...

The Airtran flight on the 11th gets in at about the same time that Jen arrives so we can take ME to SSR together!


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


> So here's the dilemma...and I need help deciding...
> 
> I have a $60 credit to use for Southwest Airlines. That was part of my bargaining chip to get DH to agree to letting me go again this year...I have 4 options to choose from and I can't decide what would be best for me...
> 
> 1. Book everything on SW. My flight wouldn't get in until 1:40pm-ish on the 11th, which means that I would miss out on lots of fun that day. I'd still make DATW, but nothing else...The return flight time is actually perfect for me on the 14th. It gets me back to Indy in time for class that night.
> 
> 2. Book everything on SW, but arrive on the 10th instead of the 11th. DH has enough Marriott points that would allow me to stay at the Fairfield Inn by the airport for that first night. However...i'm not sure that I could still grab ME on the 11th with Jen. I'm not crazy about staying at a Fairfield Inn alone, but i'll do what I have to do to not miss out on so much!
> 
> 3. I've found a coupon to use for Airtran. The flights are about the same price...but the coupon is only $25. I could book a one way on Airtran down on the 11th, which has way better flight times, and then my return on the 14th with SW, using my credit, making the return flight essentially free.
> 
> 4. Try to finagle another $25 Airtran coupon, which would give me $50 off...and fly Airtran both to Orlando and home again...return times kinda suck on Airtran, but I could deal with it.
> 
> I'm not an Airtran fan overall...but I would fly them if the price and times make it better...I know that they charge you for bags though, right?
> 
> Anyone know how long a SW credit will hold? If it holds long enough, I could use it for PCC 2.0 flights...
> 
> Oh what to do, what to do...



Just sent you a PM with option #5.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Just sent you a PM with option #5.



Which has now intrigued us all.....


----------



## NancyIL

georgemoe said:


> Just sent you a PM with option #5.





jeanigor said:


> Which has now intrigued us all.....


Yep -  please share it with the rest of the class, George!


----------



## DVCsince02

Booked my flights today!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

I know what option 5 is......


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> Which has now intrigued us all.....





NancyIL said:


> Yep -  please share it with the rest of the class, George!



Come to chat tonight and "maybe" you'll find out. 



DVCsince02 said:


> I know what option 5 is......



Well of course you would.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Come to chat tonight and "maybe" you'll find out.



Taking lessons from Kevin????


----------



## NancyIL

georgemoe said:


> Come to chat tonight and "maybe" you'll find out.



I'll have to get there early to get a good seat...and to warm up the fingers for fast typing!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Hi All!!

Finally caught up again.

Glad to hear you can make it Brandie.



georgemoe said:


> Just sent you a PM with option #5.



I bet I know.......


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> Just sent you a PM with option #5.





jeanigor said:


> Which has now intrigued us all.....





georgemoe said:


> Come to chat tonight and "maybe" you'll find out.
> 
> 
> 
> Well of course you would.





jeanigor said:


> Taking lessons from Kevin????



What Todd said! That's what I get for being busy all day.



Brandie, option 3 sounds good.  I bought one of those $10 travel kits from Bed Bath and Beyond.  It has lots of little containers and you can get lots of different stuff in a quart sized bag.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> Brandie, option 3 sounds good.  I bought one of those $10 travel kits from Bed Bath and Beyond.  It has lots of little containers and you can get lots of different stuff in a quart sized bag.



I use a toiletries bag that I won at Doorway to Dreams for half and a similar one I bought from Disney's Online Store for the other half. Those two didn't hold all the essentials and medical paraphernalia for the cruise and surrounding trip. But I think they will do nicely for DAP.


----------



## Donald is #1

dpuck1998 said:


> Because you didn't have a 4yo girl with you!!  They can smell My Little Pony from 1000 yards!



And when they get a bit older, then can sniff out Webkins, at least my niece can.


----------



## jeanigor

So there are 18 weeks (and a couple days) until the DAP main event. Disney is terribly slow.


----------



## scarlett873

Oh yeah...I need a new countdown thingy...time for a siggie makeover!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Oh yeah...I need a new countdown thingy...time for a siggie makeover!



Woot Woot!


----------



## jeanigor

Love the new sig B!!



What is the likelyhood of MVMCP selling out for Sunday 12/13?
When you order them, are they shipped to your house or held at a will call booth?
How is everyone planning on ordering theirs? I see it can be added to the reservation through your Dreams Unlimited agent. (Can they hold my hand and take me into the park as well..they seem to be able to do everything else...)


----------



## NancyIL

jeanigor said:


> Love the new sig B!!
> 
> 
> 
> What is the likelyhood of MVMCP selling out for Sunday 12/13?
> When you order them, are they shipped to your house or held at a will call booth?
> How is everyone planning on ordering theirs? I see it can be added to the reservation through your Dreams Unlimited agent. (Can they hold my hand and take me into the park as well..they seem to be able to do everything else...)



You will want to buy the MVMCP ticket in advance to save a little money, but you don't need to do it 4 months in advance. They used to mail the tickets, but most recently I've gotten mine at Will Call. I am not planning on going to the Christmas party this year, so no ticket ordering for me.


----------



## tiggerbell

NancyIL said:


> You will want to buy the MVMCP ticket in advance to save a little money, but you don't need to do it 4 months in advance. They used to mail the tickets, but most recently I've gotten mine at Will Call. I am not planning on going to the Christmas party this year, so no ticket ordering for me.


 
I had my TA order it (MNSSHP in September) and I have will call vouchers in my Baggallini.  So I guess, technically, I've started packing.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> What is the likelyhood of MVMCP selling out for Sunday 12/13?
> When you order them, are they shipped to your house or held at a will call booth?
> How is everyone planning on ordering theirs? I see it can be added to the reservation through your Dreams Unlimited agent. (Can they hold my hand and take me into the park as well..they seem to be able to do everything else...)



Hi Todd. Deb and I were on the fence for MVMCP this year since we did it last but when I told her about all the talk last night in chat she really wants to go now. As mentioned, you save a little if you pre-order. I like to have my tickets on me and they will mail them. Or will call is fine. I'm going to hold off for a bit and probably order mine in October.


----------



## scarlett873

I'll probably wait to buy mine a bit longer...but the plan is to attend the party on the 13th. Can I purchase my ticket through Dreams, even if I haven't booked any part of this trip through Dreams?


----------



## DVCsince02

I need to wait too.  Maybe all those surveys I'm taking will pay for it.


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


> I'll probably wait to buy mine a bit longer...but the plan is to attend the party on the 13th. *Can I purchase my ticket through Dreams*, even if I haven't booked any part of this trip through Dreams?



Good question.


----------



## NancyIL

scarlett873 said:


> I'll probably wait to buy mine a bit longer...but the plan is to attend the party on the 13th. Can I purchase my ticket through Dreams, even if I haven't booked any part of this trip through Dreams?



You don't need a middle man to order party tickets. Just call Disney or order the tickets online at WDW's web site.


----------



## winotracy

scarlett873 said:


> I'll probably wait to buy mine a bit longer...but the plan is to attend the party on the 13th. Can I purchase my ticket through Dreams, even if I haven't booked any part of this trip through Dreams?





georgemoe said:


> Good question.



No, sorry, we have to have a land stay associated with the tickets to purchase those for you.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Love the new sig B!!
> 
> 
> 
> What is the likelyhood of MVMCP selling out for Sunday 12/13?
> When you order them, are they shipped to your house or held at a will call booth?
> How is everyone planning on ordering theirs? I see it can be added to the reservation through your Dreams Unlimited agent. (Can they hold my hand and take me into the park as well..they seem to be able to do everything else...)



I think your options are to print them yourself, have a card mailed to you, or will call. I have printed them before and had them mailed. I will have them mailed this time. In 2007 my BFF waited till 2 1/2 weeks before the party to buy her tickets and it wasn't sold out. I will buy my ticket this month just to have one more thing taken care of.


----------



## jeanigor

Since I have been a little bored at work, I thought I would redo the grid to be what might transpire. I also split it and flipped it so it would fit into a single screen cap.






Suggestions? Additions? Deletions?

I know there is a bunch more stuff going on this weekend (from both other DIS events as well as other Fan Groups).


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Since I have been a little bored at work, I thought I would redo the grid to be what might transpire. I also split it and flipped it so it would fit into a single screen cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestions? Additions? Deletions?
> 
> I know there is a bunch more stuff going on this weekend (from both other DIS events as well as other Fan Groups).



Yeah a spreadsheet! Could you please shoot me an email of it, Todd?


----------



## wildfan1473

Thank you, Todd!  This is exactly what I needed!

Is MVMCP pretty much a done deal then for Sunday night?  I wanted to get in chat last night, but it's really hard for me to do when we're going through bedtime routines with the boys at the same time.  (The 5 minutes I did pop in, they were talking about the lack of delis in Orlando  - for the record, we have none here in MN, either)


----------



## Jonereno

Phooey.  My family and I have to leave on Sunday afternoon, so we are planning on MVMCP on Thursday night.  We've never been, and would like to go.

However, that means I miss YeeHaw Bob with all of you  

Hey, wait!  If you all stick around 'til after 11:00 - I can come join you! Yeah, that'll work...

Jon


----------



## wildfan1473

Wait, who/what/where is YeeHaw Bob?


----------



## tiggerbell

Hypothetically - if DHS closes at 7:00. how late will they let you enter the park for the Osbourne Lights?

Okay,. maybe not so hypothetical, now that I see it written out...


----------



## katscradle

YeeHaw Bob is at the POR.
He is a great entertainer, and I am sure we will still be there at 11pm.


----------



## georgemoe

NancyIL said:


> You don't need a middle man to order party tickets. Just call Disney or order the tickets online at WDW's web site.





If the price is the same, what difference is it? Some of us like to give our business to DU if it benefits both of us.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Hypothetically - if DHS closes at 7:00. how late will they let you enter the park for the Osbourne Lights?
> 
> Okay,. maybe not so hypothetical, now that I see it written out...



So we're thinking they close @ 7? 

CP shows are at 5, 6:45, and 8:15 according to WDWinfo. (5, 6:45, & 8 according to AllEars)

Unless we do the first showing of CP, I doubt we could scurry over to DHS if it closes @ 7. Even closing @ 8 would be tight.....


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> So we're thinking they close @ 7?
> 
> CP shows are at 5, 6:45, and 8:15 according to WDWinfo. (5, 6:45, & 8 according to AllEars)
> 
> Unless we do the first showing of CP, I doubt we could scurry over to DHS if it closes @ 7. Even closing @ 8 would be tight.....


 

I said HYPOTHETICAL!!!  

Actually, based on last year's times, it would close at 8:00.


----------



## NancyIL

georgemoe said:


> If the price is the same, what difference is it? Some of us like to give our business to DU if it benefits both of us.



1. Unless DU gets a commission on party tickets, it's more work for one of their agents to make the call to Disney. 

2. Tracy  said they don't order tickets unless you book a resort through them. My guess is they _don't_ make anything on party tickets and order them as a courtesy to their clients.

3. I use a travel agent when necessary, but I don't need to have one do something that I can just as easily do myself.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> I said HYPOTHETICAL!!!
> 
> Actually, based on last year's times, it would close at 8:00.




STILL HYPERVENTILATING!!!!

I don't do well with unproven hypotheticals. Similarly, I don't do well with hypoglycemia either.


----------



## scarlett873

winotracy said:


> No, sorry, we have to have a land stay associated with the tickets to purchase those for you.


Thank you Tracy!


----------



## scarlett873

NancyIL said:


> 1. Unless DU gets a commission on party tickets, it's more work for one of their agents to make the call to Disney.
> 
> 2. Tracy  said they don't order tickets unless you book a resort through them. My guess is they _don't_ make anything on party tickets and order them as a courtesy to their clients.
> 
> 3. I use a travel agent when necessary, but I don't need to have one do something that I can just as easily do myself.



I certainly wasn't trying to cause a controversy over a simple question. Being a former travel agent myself, I wanted to support the DU agents if they made anything off of the ticket prices...no harm in asking!


----------



## DVCsince02

I would like to help the DU agents in any way.  Even if it was just buying a ticket.


----------



## winotracy

DVCsince02 said:


> I would like to help the DU agents in any way.  Even if it was just buying a ticket.



Thank you but as I mentioned before, if you are not booked on a land package with us, we cannot help with the tickets for the special events.  We can help with multi-day park tickets which you can find on our website, but not the single day tickets and special event tickets.


----------



## DVCsince02

winotracy said:


> Thank you but as I mentioned before, if you are not booked on a land package with us, we cannot help with the tickets for the special events.  We can help with multi-day park tickets which you can find on our website, but not the single day tickets and special event tickets.



Thank you Tracy, I understood that from your previous post.  I was just echoing George's comments, that if buying a ticket would help DU then I would purchase that way.

When I need a multi day ticket, I know where to go.


----------



## exwdwcm

we ordered ours through DU, but we have a complete package through them with rooms.  We already have our tickets in hand and ready to go for 12/15.   

Sorry we will miss the 12/13 though- you guys warm it up for us! We are planning to do HS and Osborne lights on the 13th.   If only my darn family didn't mess up me trying to hang out with you guys during DAP, unfortunately they had me booked first.


----------



## scarlett873

Alrighty...flights are booked!!  Cost me a whopping total of $58.20...impressed? 

I had a $64 credit with SW so I used that for the return flight...I paid $9.60 for that flight after the credit was added. And then I found a $25 voucher for Airtran. After I applied the voucher to the outbound flight, it totaled $48.60. 


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

I paid $20 for my flights.  Woooo!


----------



## NancyIL

scarlett873 said:


> Alrighty...flights are booked!!  Cost me a whopping total of $58.20...impressed?
> 
> I had a $64 credit with SW so I used that for the return flight...I paid $9.60 for that flight after the credit was added. And then I found a $25 voucher for Airtran. After I applied the voucher to the outbound flight, it totaled $48.60.
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!



Great job, Brandie! Are you on the 7 a.m. AirTran flight to Orlando?


----------



## scarlett873

NancyIL said:


> Great job, Brandie! Are you on the 7 a.m. AirTran flight to Orlando?


Yep!


----------



## DVCsince02

Brandie wants to run to me at the airport with a big hug....


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Brandie wants to run to me at the airport with a big hug....



Why did I just have an image of the movie 10?


----------



## wildfan1473

dpuck1998 said:


> Why did I just have an image of the movie 10?


----------



## Dodie

DVCsince02 said:


> Brandie wants to run to me at the airport with a big hug....



I met for the first time (and hugged) Jennifer in the MCO DME line before PCC 1.0.   We recognized each other from Facebook.  We were excited to meet in person after conspiring virtually to get glow necklaces for everyone for the Poly meet.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Brandie wants to run to me at the airport with a big hug....



I promise not to squeal and jump this time...


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> I promise not to squeal and jump this time...



Right........


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Right........



Ye of little faith...


----------



## Donald is #1

scarlett873 said:


> Alrighty...flights are booked!!  Cost me a whopping total of $58.20...impressed?
> 
> I had a $64 credit with SW so I used that for the return flight...I paid $9.60 for that flight after the credit was added. And then I found a $25 voucher for Airtran. After I applied the voucher to the outbound flight, it totaled $48.60.
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!





DVCsince02 said:


> I paid $20 for my flights.  Woooo!



Wow!  I am in awe!


----------



## kab407

scarlett873 said:


> I promise not to squeal and jump this time...



Yes, you will!  I know I will.


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> Yes, you will!  I know I will.



See I'm not the only one that thinks you will be giddy and happy and squeal. Its not a bad thing, unless security tackles you.


----------



## baby1disney

Good Morning everyone!!! 

Sorry I didn't really talk yesterday. I had to go to the hospital and found out that I'm really stressed out and I needed a night off from all activity..doc's orders. So, I just slept and watched tv. I feel a lil better today, but still really tired.

Well...it looks like I'm getting closer and closer to makin a deposit for DAP!!! I have to see how much I made today and then I'll know. I'm hoping to make the deposit within the next month or so!!! YAY ME!!!


----------



## exwdwcm

wow awesome rates on the flights Jen/Brandie!  I don't think I have ever had a flight that cheap, but then again I usually fly american (DFW), and they like to bleed me dry! 

Happy Friday all!!!

I woke up to lovely crib full of puke this am.   Great start to the weekend!


----------



## NancyIL

baby1disney said:


> Well...it looks like I'm getting closer and closer to makin a deposit for DAP!!! I have to see how much I made today and then I'll know. I'm hoping to make the deposit within the next month or so!!! YAY ME!!!



The one-night deposit for a standard room at All Star Music is $66.67 with the latest discounts to the general public. If you wait a month  to make your deposit, you may have slim pickings at a value resort.


----------



## baby1disney

Thanks for the info on that. But...I think I'm going to let either Tracy or Mindy book for me!! LOL!! I have enough stress right now in my life on top of booking a trip!! I'm actually going to let someone else do something for me!!! OH LORD!!!

(No offense to either Tracy or Mindy...I just usually do everything myself..this is a big step for me!!)


----------



## georgemoe

baby1disney said:


> Good Morning everyone!!!
> 
> Sorry I didn't really talk yesterday. I had to go to the hospital and found out that I'm really stressed out and I needed a night off from all activity..doc's orders. So, I just slept and watched tv. I feel a lil better today, but still really tired.
> 
> Well...it looks like I'm getting closer and closer to makin a deposit for DAP!!! I have to see how much I made today and then I'll know. I'm hoping to make the deposit within the next month or so!!! YAY ME!!!



You can do it Terrie! 

Hope you feel better.


----------



## NancyIL

baby1disney said:


> Thanks for the info on that. But...I think I'm going to let either Tracy or Mindy book for me!! LOL!! I have enough stress right now in my life on top of booking a trip!! I'm actually going to let someone else do something for me!!! OH LORD!!!
> 
> (No offense to either Tracy or Mindy...I just usually do everything myself..this is a big step for me!!)



I know you want to book with Dreams - and that is how much the deposit is NOW. If you wait a month the discounted rates may be gone and you'll be paying rack rate of $82 + tax - IF there are rooms left.


----------



## tiggerbell

baby1disney said:


> Thanks for the info on that. But...I think I'm going to let either Tracy or Mindy book for me!! LOL!! I have enough stress right now in my life on top of booking a trip!! I'm actually going to let someone else do something for me!!! OH LORD!!!
> 
> (No offense to either Tracy or Mindy...I just usually do everything myself..this is a big step for me!!)


 

I think what Nancy was telling you was that if it's not booked and the deposit put down soon, that the value resorts will be sold out.

Doesn't matter if you call Disney yourself or you book thru a TA, sold out is sold out.


----------



## NancyIL

tiggerbell said:


> I think what Nancy was telling you was that if it's not booked and the deposit put down soon, that the value resorts will be sold out.
> 
> Doesn't matter if you call Disney yourself or you book thru a TA, sold out is sold out.



Thank you, Jaime - that's exactly what I meant.  

Terrie - the deposit is fully refundable on a room-only reservation until 5 days before the check-in date.


----------



## aspen37

NancyIL said:


> I know you want to book with Dreams - and that is how much the deposit is NOW. If you wait a month the discounted rates may be gone and you'll be paying rack rate of $82 + tax - IF there are rooms left.





tiggerbell said:


> I think what Nancy was telling you was that if it's not booked and the deposit put down soon, that the value resorts will be sold out.
> 
> Doesn't matter if you call Disney yourself or you book thru a TA, sold out is sold out.



     If money is an issue for you than waiting till next month will be like giving away free money. These discounts don't last long. If you have the $66 I would book it now.


----------



## NancyIL

aspen37 said:


> If money is an issue for you than waiting till next month will be like giving away free money. These discounts don't last long. If you have the $66 I would book it now.



Rack rate for a standard room at All Star Music ($82)  with tax is $92.66/night vs. the discounted rate ($59) plus tax @ $66.67. That's a difference of $25.99/day - which would probably feed you! Ya snooze, ya lose!


----------



## tiggerbell

NancyIL said:


> Rack rate for a standard room at All Star Music ($82) with tax is $92.66/night vs. the discounted rate ($59) plus tax @ $66.67. That's a difference of $25.99/day - which would probably feed you! Ya snooze, ya lose!


 

Now I think Nancy is saying, "Early bird gets the room."


----------



## baby1disney

I understand what everyone is saying. I know that Disney deals don't last for that long. But, I can't control it if I don't have the money to put down. If I could only put down the $66, I'd do it.

I'm just hoping that I made some really good mulah today!! I've worked really hard the last two weeks!!

But, if I miss out, I just do. It's not anyone's fault but my own!! But...I really do appreciate everyone's concern and eggin me on to do it NOW!!!


----------



## tiggerbell

baby1disney said:


> I understand what everyone is saying. I know that Disney deals don't last for that long. But, I can't control it if I don't have the money to put down. If I could only put down the $66, I'd do it.
> 
> I'm just hoping that I made some really good mulah today!! I've worked really hard the last two weeks!!
> 
> But, if I miss out, I just do. It's not anyone's fault but my own!! But...I really do appreciate everyone's concern and eggin me on to do it NOW!!!


 

Now I'm confused - if the deposit is $66, why are you thinking you have to put down more than the deposit???


----------



## winotracy

NancyIL said:


> The one-night deposit for a standard room at All Star Music is $66.67 with the latest discounts to the general public. If you wait a month  to make your deposit, you may have slim pickings at a value resort.





baby1disney said:


> Thanks for the info on that. But...I think I'm going to let either Tracy or Mindy book for me!! LOL!! I have enough stress right now in my life on top of booking a trip!! I'm actually going to let someone else do something for me!!! OH LORD!!!
> 
> (No offense to either Tracy or Mindy...I just usually do everything myself..this is a big step for me!!)





NancyIL said:


> I know you want to book with Dreams - and that is how much the deposit is NOW. If you wait a month the discounted rates may be gone and you'll be paying rack rate of $82 + tax - IF there are rooms left.





tiggerbell said:


> I think what Nancy was telling you was that if it's not booked and the deposit put down soon, that the value resorts will be sold out.
> 
> Doesn't matter if you call Disney yourself or you book thru a TA, sold out is sold out.





NancyIL said:


> Thank you, Jaime - that's exactly what I meant.
> 
> Terrie - the deposit is fully refundable on a room-only reservation until 5 days before the check-in date.





baby1disney said:


> I understand what everyone is saying. I know that Disney deals don't last for that long. But, I can't control it if I don't have the money to put down. If I could only put down the $66, I'd do it.
> 
> I'm just hoping that I made some really good mulah today!! I've worked really hard the last two weeks!!
> 
> But, if I miss out, I just do. It's not anyone's fault but my own!! But...I really do appreciate everyone's concern and eggin me on to do it NOW!!!





tiggerbell said:


> Now I'm confused - if the deposit is $66, why are you thinking you have to put down more than the deposit???



If she is doing a package the price is more.  I want to echo what everyone is saying.  Just because I can get you a quote now for a room doesn't mean I'll be able to do so when you are ready to pay the deposit.  I thought you were ready to pay the deposit and that's why you requested another quote.  It's best to wait to get a new quote until you are ready to pay the deposit.  You can just email me when you are ready.


----------



## jcb

NancyIL said:


> Thank you, Jaime - that's exactly what I meant.
> 
> Terrie - the deposit is fully refundable on a room-only reservation until 5 days before the check-in date.



Five days notice may not be the cancelation period for a discounted room.  Some WDW terms and conditions are requiring 45 days notice to cancel even for a room only rate when the rate is discounted.  

This is from a 2008 T&C for room only:

Discounted Offers - In order to receive a full refund of your deposit, notification of cancellation must be received at least 45 days prior to your arrival date. To cancel or modify an existing reservation, call (407) 939-7429.

I checked the disney site today and this language isn't there, http://adisneyworld.disney.go.com/media/ibc/DisneyWorldIBC/IBC/popups/popup_cro_terms.html, but then it also says: the terms are "are subject to change by Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Online without notice.

Perhaps they have done away with this requirement (thank goodness) but in any event, just make sure you read (or ask about) the cancelation terms at booking especially when booking a discounted room.


----------



## winotracy

jcb said:


> Five days notice may not be the cancelation period for a discounted room.  Some WDW terms and conditions are requiring 45 days notice to cancel even for a room only rate when the rate is discounted.
> 
> This is from a 2008 T&C for room only:
> 
> Discounted Offers - In order to receive a full refund of your deposit, notification of cancellation must be received at least 45 days prior to your arrival date. To cancel or modify an existing reservation, call (407) 939-7429.
> 
> I checked the disney site today and this language isn't there, http://adisneyworld.disney.go.com/media/ibc/DisneyWorldIBC/IBC/popups/popup_cro_terms.html, but then it also says: the terms are "are subject to change by Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Online without notice.
> 
> Perhaps they have done away with this requirement (thank goodness) but in any event, just make sure you read (or ask about) the cancelation terms at booking especially when booking a discounted room.



That's only when it is a package with a room discount.  Room only reservations have a cancellation period of five days.


----------



## NancyIL

baby1disney said:


> If I could only put down the $66, I'd do it.





tiggerbell said:


> Now I'm confused - if the deposit is $66, why are you thinking you have to put down more than the deposit???



I understood Terrie's  comment  to mean that she doesn't have $66 to pay now. 



winotracy said:


> If she is doing a package the price is more.  I want to echo what everyone is saying.  Just because I can get you a quote now for a room doesn't mean I'll be able to do so when you are ready to pay the deposit.  I thought you were ready to pay the deposit and that's why you requested another quote.  It's best to wait to get a new quote until you are ready to pay the deposit.  You can just email me when you are ready.


A package would require a $200 deposit and full payment 45 days in advance - right? I was suggesting a room-only reservation for Terrie,  and she can buy  tickets closer to the travel dates or at WDW after she arrives.


----------



## jcb

winotracy said:


> That's only when it is a package with a room discount.  Room only reservations have a cancellation period of five days.



The last thing I want to do is disagree with Tracy - especially as she is currently right!  Still, for a time, 45 days was the cancellation requirement for a "room only" reservation if the room price was "discounted."  I have a rather obsessive thing about printing off terms and conditions when I book.  Its a professional hazard.  Perhaps it was a mistake that I happened to see by coincidence.


----------



## kathrna

baby1disney said:


> I understand what everyone is saying. I know that Disney deals don't last for that long. But, I can't control it if I don't have the money to put down. If I could only put down the $66, I'd do it.
> 
> I'm just hoping that I made some really good mulah today!! I've worked really hard the last two weeks!!
> 
> But, if I miss out, I just do. It's not anyone's fault but my own!! But...I really do appreciate everyone's concern and eggin me on to do it NOW!!!



Weren't you looking for a roommate?  Any luck with that?  Then it would only be $33 if you went "half-sies".  Just trying to help.


----------



## baby1disney

NancyIL said:


> I understood Terrie's  comment  to mean that she doesn't have $66 to pay now.
> 
> 
> A package would require a $200 deposit and full payment 45 days in advance - right? I was suggesting a room-only reservation for Terrie,  and she can buy  tickets closer to the travel dates or at WDW after she arrives.


I didn't even think about that!! I thought I had to book everything all at once!!! Thanks Nancy!!!



kathrna said:


> Weren't you looking for a roommate?  Any luck with that?  Then it would only be $33 if you went "half-sies".  Just trying to help.


I've tried to find a roomie and two people said yes...then within a few days..they decided not to...idk why..but I'm still searching...

Tracy, if I book a room only ressie, can I add the ticket later or does everything have to be all at once?


----------



## winotracy

baby1disney said:


> I didn't even think about that!! I thought I had to book everything all at once!!! Thanks Nancy!!!
> 
> I've tried to find a roomie and two people said yes...then within a few days..they decided not to...idk why..but I'm still searching...
> 
> Tracy, if I book a room only ressie, can I add the ticket later or does everything have to be all at once?



Room only reservations and packages are booked completely separate.  If you book the room only and want to make it a package, you are subject to availability at the time you make it a package.  Your original deposit is refunded and a new deposit is made.  The only other way is to buy your tickets separate from a package.  If you are looking for dining (like with the free dining plan), this cannot be done.


----------



## jeanigor

I am SOOO very glad that I booked SouthWest when they opend up booking on flights for DAP. Comparable flights are still hovering around $200 (plus baggage fees).


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> I am SOOO very glad that I booked SouthWest when they opend up booking on flights for DAP. Comparable flights are still hovering around $200 (plus baggage fees).


 

I will never steer you wrong, Thurston my love.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> I am SOOO very glad that I booked SouthWest when they opend up booking on flights for DAP. Comparable flights are still hovering around $200 (plus baggage fees).



Thanks for reminding me to go look at my flights at SWA. Canceled and rebooked. Just saved another $10 which brings me to $55 saved.  Now I need to use those credits by June. Hmmmm? Where can I go?


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> Thanks for reminding me to go look at my flights at SWA. Canceled and rebooked. Just saved another $10 which brings me to $55 saved.  Now I need to use those credits by June. Hmmmm? Where can I go?



I hear North Dakota is nice that time of year


----------



## aspen37

I'm listing to DIS RADIO now and Soarin is on. This song puts a smile on my face every time.


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> I'm listing to DIS RADIO now and Soarin is on. This song puts a smile on my face every time.



I'm listening too. But I can't break the concrete today. No smiles from Mr. Grumpus.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> I'm listening too. But I can't break the concrete today. No smiles from Mr. Grumpus.



Hmmmm...that sounds like a challenge...






And i've got more...


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> I'm listening too. But I can't break the concrete today. No smiles from Mr. Grumpus.



It's Friday and only a few months away from DAP!


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> I'm listening too. But I can't break the concrete today. No smiles from Mr. Grumpus.



Dec 13th - MVMCP - Cookies & Hot chocolate! 

Huh? Huh? Where is the bad ol puss now? Run away hasn't it. 

You know, I know it, and the cookies know it.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Hmmmm...that sounds like a challenge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i've got more...



Where was that taken? I can't place it....


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Where was that taken? I can't place it....



Wavebands on the last night...



Fess up...did it make the Grumpus smile?


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Wavebands on the last night...
> 
> 
> 
> Fess up...did it make the Grumpus smile?



Yes. You did.

Realizing that I will be seeing some dear DIS friends next weekend. And then some more dear DIS friends a few weeks after that. And then in a few months, I get to see a whole bunch of DIS friends.

Thanks for the reminder guys.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Yes. You did.
> 
> Realizing that I will be seeing some dear DIS friends next weekend. And then some more dear DIS friends a few weeks after that. And then in a few months, I get to see a whole bunch of DIS friends.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder guys.


Wow...and I didn't even have to break out the BIG guns for this task...

Don't forget that we  you Toddles!


----------



## halliesmommy01

I got my quote today! Will be putting the deposit down later this week most likely. Watching airfares now. Can't wait to see you guys!!

Becky


----------



## aspen37

halliesmommy01 said:


> I got my quote today! Will be putting the deposit down later this week most likely. Watching airfares now. Can't wait to see you guys!!
> 
> Becky



    We can't wait to see you too!


----------



## scarlett873

halliesmommy01 said:


> I got my quote today! Will be putting the deposit down later this week most likely. Watching airfares now. Can't wait to see you guys!!
> 
> Becky


Yay!!!


----------



## halliesmommy01

scarlett873 said:


> Yay!!!



Hi! I used you as my referal on Sunshine rewards. I may be coming to ask you and Jen for help. I am going to watch the FB video today.


----------



## scarlett873

halliesmommy01 said:


> Hi! I used you as my referal on Sunshine rewards. I may be coming to ask you and Jen for help. I am going to watch the FB video today.



Woooo! Double Yay!!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

halliesmommy01 said:


> Hi! I used you as my referal on Sunshine rewards. I may be coming to ask you and Jen for help. I am going to watch the FB video today.



I'll be doing the same thing next week, after I get back from vacation


----------



## DVCsince02

halliesmommy01 said:


> Hi! I used you as my referal on Sunshine rewards. I may be coming to ask you and Jen for help. I am going to watch the FB video today.



I've earned over $10 already and only been doing it for about a week!  I am so excited to use this as my spending money for my DAP trip.  I plan on cashing out for Disney Gift Cards.  

I'm still learning too, but so far so good!


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> I've earned over $10 already and only been doing it for about a week!  I am so excited to use this as my spending money for my DAP trip.  I plan on cashing out for Disney Gift Cards.
> 
> I'm still learning too, but so far so good!



Show off...


----------



## rtobe

Just had to say after catching up on reading this thread I'm getting excited about DAP.


----------



## Renysmom

Quick DAP Question since I am really close to committing.

Tracy of course got me an awesome rate at POP, but now my next door neighbor wants to go and is flaunting her DVC "reservation" points my way which is very tempting!!  LOL.  I saw where John said DU reservations will have priority but I also see that many are staying in a DVC.   

I would hate for Lisa to use her DVC points and then us not be able to get into the events, can anyone enlighten me on this before we decide what to do?

(She has no issues with POP, just why not use the points since they are now use or lose)..

Thanks...


----------



## UrsulasShadow

halliesmommy01 said:


> Hi! I used you as my referal on Sunshine rewards. I may be coming to ask you and Jen for help. I am going to watch the FB video today.



'Splain yourself, Lucy...what is this "sunshine rewards" of which you speak, and how do I score this Extra Money?


----------



## scarlett873

UrsulasShadow said:


> 'Splain yourself, Lucy...what is this "sunshine rewards" of which you speak, and how do I score this Extra Money?



Go to my profile on FB to see the link...and use me as a referral!!! You can earn extra money by doing surveys or making online purchases through their vendors, etc. You can cash out in Disney gift cards to use at the parks! I'll bup the link again for you on my FB profile...


----------



## georgemoe

Renysmom said:


> Quick DAP Question since I am really close to committing.
> 
> Tracy of course got me an awesome rate at POP, but now my next door neighbor wants to go and is flaunting her DVC "reservation" points my way which is very tempting!!  LOL.  *I saw where John said DU reservations will have priority but I also see that many are staying in a DVC. *
> 
> I would hate for Lisa to use her DVC points and then us not be able to get into the events, can anyone enlighten me on this before we decide what to do?
> 
> (She has no issues with POP, just why not use the points since they are now use or lose)..
> 
> Thanks...



Hi Kelly. This is how I understand it but it could be slightly different and possibly subject to change. None of us know the "actual" details yet and everything is just guessing until the signups are published.

People who book a two night res during DAP with DU will be given "priority" for booking the Disney Institute session on Friday (there is a fee involved) and will get priority consideration and the $25 fee waived for the Saturday party.

I believe you will get priority consideration for the Saturday party if you book the Disney Institute Friday session but you may have to still pay the $25 party fee.

There are a lot of us using DVC pts including myself but we understand the party venue will accomodate 1,500 people. I'm in 100% support of the $25 party fee that is being utilized. People signed up last year and didn't show creating overplanning and extra cost that DU had to shoulder.

The podcast team has had a contract from Disney for the event for a few weeks but they won't sign it. Obviously there are some terms and conditions that are not agreeable at this time so the team is in re-negotiation.

It's anyones guess when we'll have the final details but I can tell you until that happens, the tauntings will continue.


----------



## NancyIL

georgemoe said:


> Hi Kelly. This is how I understand it but it could be slightly different and possibly subject to change. None of us know the "actual" details yet and everything is just guessing until the signups are published.
> 
> People who book a two night res during DAP with DU will be given "priority" for booking the Disney Institute session on Friday (there is a fee involved) and will get priority consideration and the $25 fee waived for the Saturday party.
> 
> I believe you will get priority consideration for the Saturday party if you book the Disney Institute Friday session but you may have to still pay the $25 party fee.
> 
> There are a lot of us using DVC pts including myself but we understand the party venue will accomodate 1,500 people. I'm in 100% support of the $25 party fee that is being utilized. People signed up last year and didn't show creating overplanning and extra cost that DU had to shoulder.
> 
> The podcast team has had a contract from Disney for the event for a few weeks but they won't sign it. Obviously there are some terms and conditions that are not agreeable at this time so the team is in re-negotiation.
> 
> It's anyones guess when we'll have the final details but I can tell you until that happens, the tauntings will continue.



George - I missed reading the info about the $25/pp cost for the Saturday event. Do you have a link to that, or do you have insider info?


----------



## Annette_VA

NancyIL said:


> George - I missed reading the info about the $25/pp cost for the Saturday event. Do you have a link to that, or do you have insider info?



John's original post in this thread mentions a small fee for the Saturday evening event. I don't know that $25 is set in stone, but that's the amount they've mentioned in chat.


----------



## georgemoe

NancyIL said:


> George - I missed reading the info about the $25/pp cost for the Saturday event. Do you have a link to that, or do you have insider info?





Annette_VA said:


> John's original post in this thread mentions a small fee for the Saturday evening event. I don't know that $25 is set in stone, but that's the amount they've mentioned in chat.



No link but it has been mentioned in chat as Annette points out and I believe it was mentioned on a podcast. I know I'm not picking this price out of thin air.


----------



## NancyIL

georgemoe said:


> No link but it has been mentioned in chat as Annette points out and I believe it was mentioned on a podcast. I know I'm not picking this price out of thin air.



Thanks, Annette and George.  $25 is about what people are charged for the Illuminations dessert parties, so it makes sense that  the fee would be similar for the DAP event.  And the contract negotiations info - also from chat?


----------



## georgemoe

NancyIL said:


> Thanks, Annette and George.  $25 is about what people are charged for the Illuminations dessert parties, so it makes sense that  the fee would be similar for the DAP event.  *And the contract negotiations info - also from chat?*



Yes chat and the podcast. From what I remembered. They have a contract but will not sign it. So I take that to be it has to be re-negotiated. What stage or if they are even in a renegotiating process right now I don't know. All I'll say is that as of the last info I've seen, there is no signed contract.


----------



## NancyIL

georgemoe said:


> Yes chat and the podcast. From what I remembered. They have a contract but will not sign it. So I take that to be it has to be re-negotiated. What stage or if they are even in a renegotiating process right now I don't know. All I'll say is that as of the last info I've seen, there is no signed contract.



Thanks, George.


----------



## Renysmom

Thanks George...

Okay folks I am officially IN     and I didn't even have to make John a chicken dinner LOL... 

Not sure where I am staying yet whether it will be at POP or a DVC but I will know in the next day or so.  My next door neighbor will be with me, she is a DVC owner as well, a complete disney nut and she listens to the podcast but I havent gotten her on the boards yet, I will..

I am SO Excited to finally meet all of those who I have been chatting with forever...


----------



## halliesmommy01

Renysmom said:


> Thanks George...
> 
> Okay folks I am officially IN     and I didn't even have to make John a chicken dinner LOL...
> 
> Not sure where I am staying yet whether it will be at POP or a DVC but I will know in the next day or so.  My next door neighbor will be with me, she is a DVC owner as well, a complete disney nut and she listens to the podcast but I havent gotten her on the boards yet, I will..
> 
> I am SO Excited to finally meet all of those who I have been chatting with forever...



YAY Kelly!!! I am so excited too. Can't wait to meet you!


----------



## Annette_VA

Renysmom said:


> Thanks George...
> 
> Okay folks I am officially IN     and I didn't even have to make John a chicken dinner LOL...
> 
> Not sure where I am staying yet whether it will be at POP or a DVC but I will know in the next day or so.  My next door neighbor will be with me, she is a DVC owner as well, a complete disney nut and she listens to the podcast but I havent gotten her on the boards yet, I will..
> 
> I am SO Excited to finally meet all of those who I have been chatting with forever...



  Can't wait to meet you!!


----------



## georgemoe

Renysmom said:


> Thanks George...
> 
> I am SO Excited to finally meet all of those who I have been chatting with forever...



Glad you're joining us Kelly. Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## kab407

Yea Kelly!!!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

Renysmom said:


> Okay folks I am officially IN     and I didn't even have to make John a chicken dinner LOL...
> 
> I am SO Excited to finally meet all of those who I have been chatting with forever...


----------



## jeanigor

Good Morning DAP friends!!!

Only 17 weeks and a few days until DAP!!!!

Wonder how long before some more information gets leaked.....


----------



## exwdwcm

Great news Kelly!!! 

Todd, i am wondering too.....the suspense is killing me.  I've never been very patient or good at waiting for surprises though.   I know it will be well worth waiting for though! 

my mom is throwing a "peter pan" party this weekend for us to get us excited about the trip.   There are going to be disney dollar prizes awarded for games too!   Yeah, we are just a little excited.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Good Morning DAP friends!!!
> 
> Only 17 weeks and a few days until DAP!!!!
> 
> Wonder how long before some more information gets leaked.....


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Good Morning DAP friends!!!
> 
> Only 17 weeks and a few days until DAP!!!!
> 
> Wonder how long before some more information gets leaked.....


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Good Morning DAP friends!!!
> 
> Only 17 weeks and a few days until DAP!!!!
> 
> Wonder how long before some more information gets leaked.....


----------



## maroo

baby1disney said:


> I've tried to find a roomie and two people said yes...then within a few days..they decided not to...idk why..but I'm still searching...




Terrie...are you counting me in one of these two people?  If so, please PM me.


----------



## NancyIL

maroo said:


> Terrie...are you counting me in one of these two people?  If so, please PM me.



Welcome back from Magic Meets! What did you win?


----------



## baby1disney

Good Morning everyone!!!! 

Well...here's how my weekend went....

I had my family reunion at Cedar Point this weekend. It rained and then once it stopped..everyone came back in!! Ugghh!! AND on top of all THAT, I couldn't ride any rides...or the ones I wanted to. Let's just say that I have been blessed very well in the upper hemisphere of me!! I had people trying to make the harnesses' fit and they just wouldn't go down!!! I don't know if I was happy because it wasn't my belly or not!!

It was kinda embarassing but, that just gave me motivation to get these suckers smaller!!

Anyways, did I miss anything over the weekend?!?! Oh..and one more thing..Disney has TOTALLY jaded me!!! LMAO!! I was looking at some of the merch from Cedar Point and it was junk!!! I didn't spend my money on anything but some fries and a giant elephant ear!!! How sad is it that I was hoping to find some kind of Disney merch at C.P.?!?!  There was a plus to my day tho: I never relaized just how many Disney World fans/travelers there are in Ohio. There was quite a few WDW ponchos there and my son was havin a blast pointing them all out!!!!


----------



## maroo

NancyIL said:


> Welcome back from Magic Meets! What did you win?



Hi! 

I am back from Magic Meets!  I had a wonderful time.  I met a fellow DISer and we spent most of the weekend hanging out together at the conference.  

I won a box of twizzler candy for being one of the finalists for the picture contest!  That was cool!  And my DISer friend, Jen, also was a finalist!  Go figure that out of 500 folks we were 2/10 finalists! 

I came home with a new backpack, umbrella, an Unofficial Guide to WDW and a trivia calendar from the Meets.   This was all free stuff.  I did not "win" anything in a drawing, but was given that stuff because of the auction win.  

There were quite a few DISers there!  And someone won a 6 night vacation!  But I did not know them.

It was pretty cool to meet the WDW Today crew (Matt, Mike and Mike), Deb Wills, Lou M., Justin M. and many wonderful DISers...including a few (Hi Dave and Nancy! ) that are coming to DAP!  

And I was interviewed for a few min on WDW Today live web event.  And someone said they saw me on there, too...(not as excited about that one.  lol) 

So it was a fun weekend!

But the "real world" has hit hard this morning with stuff to catch up on at work and my friend is doing quite poorly in the hospital... which may change all of my DAP plans anyway.  I almost came home on Saturday instead of Sunday...but they insisted she was better.  Now she apparently is not.  

I am looking forward to a day in the future when I don't have so much going on at one time.  I am supposed to be going back to Disney Sept 4th, too! Which I am excited about, but may be up in the air soon.


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> Good Morning everyone!!!!
> 
> Well...here's how my weekend went....
> 
> I had my family reunion at Cedar Point this weekend. It rained and then once it stopped..everyone came back in!! Ugghh!! AND on top of all THAT, I couldn't ride any rides...or the ones I wanted to. Let's just say that I have been blessed very well in the upper hemisphere of me!! I had people trying to make the harnesses' fit and they just wouldn't go down!!! I don't know if I was happy because it wasn't my belly or not!!
> 
> It was kinda embarassing but, that just gave me motivation to get these suckers smaller!!
> 
> Anyways, did I miss anything over the weekend?!?! Oh..and one more thing..Disney has TOTALLY jaded me!!! LMAO!! I was looking at some of the merch from Cedar Point and it was junk!!! I didn't spend my money on anything but some fries and a giant elephant ear!!! How sad is it that I was hoping to find some kind of Disney merch at C.P.?!?!  There was a plus to my day tho: I never relaized just how many Disney World fans/travelers there are in Ohio. There was quite a few WDW ponchos there and my son was havin a blast pointing them all out!!!!



I would agree. Also the theming and overall atmosphere is lacking. Don't get me wrong, I love Cedar Point and if DP still had his job, you probably would have run into us over the weekend.
But the quality of the food and merchandise is second rate at Cedar Fair Properties. The only good thing is that they serve Pepsi products.


----------



## Renysmom

Correct me if I am wrong but did I not see a DAP logo somewhere along the way, when I didn't think I was going and wasn't paying as much attention?

I am so excited to be going


----------



## baby1disney

jeanigor said:


> I would agree. Also the theming and overall atmosphere is lacking. Don't get me wrong, I love Cedar Point and if DP still had his job, you probably would have run into us over the weekend.
> But the quality of the food and merchandise is second rate at Cedar Fair Properties. The only good thing is that they serve Pepsi products.



I agree!! I actually worked there back in 2001 and it was totally different then!! I could tell by the feeling I was getting that it had changed quite a bit. The workers don't seem to be as enthusiastic when I was there. Everyone just looked like they hated their job and would rather be anywhere else but there!!

I won't be upset if I don't go back to CP for quite awhile!!! Well...maybe HalloWeekends!!! Those are actually kinda fun!!!


----------



## NancyIL

baby1disney said:


> I agree!! I actually worked there back in 2001 and it was totally different then!! I could tell by the feeling I was getting that it had changed quite a bit. The workers don't seem to be as enthusiastic when I was there. Everyone just looked like they hated their job and would rather be anywhere else but there!!
> 
> I won't be upset if I don't go back to CP for quite awhile!!! Well...maybe HalloWeekends!!! Those are actually kinda fun!!!



I worked at Cedar Point for 3 summers when I was in college...WAY back in the mid-70's! It's amazing how quickly 30+ years fly! We had a DIS meet at Cedar Point in August 2003, and my  last visit  was in 2007 with my son. It's not WDW, but it will always have a sentimental place in my heart.  After all - I changed colleges because of some guy I met there!


----------



## NancyIL

maroo said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am back from Magic Meets!  I had a wonderful time.  I met a fellow DISer and we spent most of the weekend hanging out together at the conference.
> 
> I won a box of twizzler candy for being one of the finalists for the picture contest!  That was cool!  And my DISer friend, Jen, also was a finalist!  Go figure that out of 500 folks we were 2/10 finalists!
> 
> I came home with a new backpack, umbrella, an Unofficial Guide to WDW and a trivia calendar from the Meets.   This was all free stuff.  I did not "win" anything in a drawing, but was given that stuff because of the auction win.
> 
> There were quite a few DISers there!  And someone won a 6 night vacation!  But I did not know them.
> 
> It was pretty cool to meet the WDW Today crew (Matt, Mike and Mike), Deb Wills, Lou M., Justin M. and many wonderful DISers...including a few (Hi Dave and Nancy! ) that are coming to DAP!
> 
> And I was interviewed for a few min on WDW Today live web event.  And someone said they saw me on there, too...(not as excited about that one.  lol)
> 
> So it was a fun weekend!
> 
> But the "real world" has hit hard this morning with stuff to catch up on at work and my friend is doing quite poorly in the hospital... which may change all of my DAP plans anyway.  I almost came home on Saturday instead of Sunday...but they insisted she was better.  Now she apparently is not.
> 
> I am looking forward to a day in the future when I don't have so much going on at one time.  I am supposed to be going back to Disney Sept 4th, too! Which I am excited about, but may be up in the air soon.



Mary - I'm glad you had a great weekend and met many other Disney fans.  Did they announce the date of next year's Magic Meet? I want to try again to go to one - barring any unfortunate misadventures  involving  my immediate family members! 

I will keep your friend in my prayers.


----------



## baby1disney

maroo said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am back from Magic Meets!  I had a wonderful time.  I met a fellow DISer and we spent most of the weekend hanging out together at the conference.
> 
> I won a box of twizzler candy for being one of the finalists for the picture contest!  That was cool!  And my DISer friend, Jen, also was a finalist!  Go figure that out of 500 folks we were 2/10 finalists!
> 
> *I came home with a new backpack, umbrella, an Unofficial Guide to WDW and a trivia calendar from the Meets.   This was all free stuff.  I did not "win" anything in a drawing, but was given that stuff because of the auction win. *
> 
> There were quite a few DISers there!  And someone won a 6 night vacation!  But I did not know them.
> 
> It was pretty cool to meet the WDW Today crew (Matt, Mike and Mike), Deb Wills, Lou M., Justin M. and many wonderful DISers...including a few (Hi Dave and Nancy! ) that are coming to DAP!
> 
> And I was interviewed for a few min on WDW Today live web event.  And someone said they saw me on there, too...(not as excited about that one.  lol)
> 
> So it was a fun weekend!
> 
> But the "real world" has hit hard this morning with stuff to catch up on at work and my friend is doing quite poorly in the hospital... which may change all of my DAP plans anyway.  I almost came home on Saturday instead of Sunday...but they insisted she was better.  Now she apparently is not.
> 
> I am looking forward to a day in the future when I don't have so much going on at one time.  I am supposed to be going back to Disney Sept 4th, too! Which I am excited about, but may be up in the air soon.


I'm sooo happy for you!!! I wish I would've won that stuff...that's awesome!!!!



NancyIL said:


> I worked at Cedar Point for 3 summers when I was in college...WAY back in the mid-70's! It's amazing how quickly 30+ years fly! We had a DIS meet at Cedar Point in August 2003, and my  last visit  was in 2007 with my son. It's not WDW, but it will always have a sentimental place in my heart.  After all - I changed colleges because of some guy I met there!


AWWWW!!! How sweet!!! I've met some of my very BFF up there and we're still friends to this day!!!!

Has anyone ever been to the website www.laughingplace.com ?? They have the best stuff there and the coolest Disney things!!! I just ordered some thing for my SIL bday coming up and got three things for $25..with tax!!! They now have all orders 15% off and free shipping for orders over $100!!! You should go check it out!!


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but did I not see a DAP logo somewhere along the way, when I didn't think I was going and wasn't paying as much attention?
> 
> I am so excited to be going



You mean this one???


----------



## maroo

NancyIL said:


> Mary - I'm glad you had a great weekend and met many other Disney fans.  Did they announce the date of next year's Magic Meet? I want to try again to go to one - barring any unfortunate misadventures  involving  my immediate family members!
> 
> I will keep your friend in my prayers.



No more Magic Meets the way we know it.   

Next year they are doing a cruise on Royal Caribbean.  4 nights...I can't remember the dates but it is in July 2010.  

I actually put down a deposit to secure a room with a balcony, but I can't go on all of the cruises that I am looking at.    I actually have 4 I am seriously interested in and that is just not going to happen!  Not nearly enough vacation time for all of that!  

Once I can get details on all of them, I will just have to decide on two, probably.  But that reserved me a spot and they are going FAST.  I don't think they anticipated the quick reservations.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Mary ~
I watched and listened to the live feed of Magic Meets on Saturday. I saw you several times and heard your interview. I chatted the day away with Masayo and a few others. People were like "There's maroo...There's Mary".  You're famous!


----------



## maroo

Minnie Lor said:


> Mary ~
> I watched and listened to the live feed of Magic Meets on Saturday. I saw you several times and heard your interview. I chatted the day away with Masayo and a few others. People were like "There's maroo...There's Mary".  You're famous!



    

What?  You could *see* me?  From where?  No one told us anything about a video camera?  I thought they were just doing a live AUDIO thing?  webcast.  was it a webcast?  Oh no.  

Did I sound like I could not hear anything he was saying?  

Oh goodness.  

I did have someone ask for Muffin's autograph??!?  (Muffin is my dog, for those of you guys that would not know that.  She had to come with me because the people that normally keep her when I travel were out of town and my backup could not either.  And she did not go to any of the meetings, but she did come out for an hour or so at the end of the Meets.)

What is up with that?  I heard them read her shirt, but I had no idea you could SEE us.  

I would have run out of the room.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Yep, I could see you and I recognized you from your siggy. For the past couple of years WDW Today has done a live webcast and have the chat up during Magic Meets. It's just like the last Sunday of the month except the camera isn't on Matt or Mike, it's facing the room. It started somewhere around 9 or 10 in the morning and ran until 5 CDST.


----------



## NancyIL

maroo said:


> No more Magic Meets the way we know it.
> 
> Next year they are doing a cruise on Royal Caribbean.  4 nights...I can't remember the dates but it is in July 2010.
> 
> I actually put down a deposit to secure a room with a balcony, but I can't go on all of the cruises that I am looking at.    I actually have 4 I am seriously interested in and that is just not going to happen!  Not nearly enough vacation time for all of that!
> 
> Once I can get details on all of them, I will just have to decide on two, probably.  But that reserved me a spot and they are going FAST.  I don't think they anticipated the quick reservations.



Wow - yet another group cruise in July on Royal Caribbean! Is it by any chance on Monarch of the Seas out of Port Canaveral?  A Bahamas or Caribbean  cruise in July would not be my cup of tea, but I'd gladly cruise to ALASKA  then!


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> You mean this one???



Thank You Todd


----------



## cocowum

Kelly, I'm so glad you're coming to DAP!!! I can't wait to meet you!


----------



## wdwscout

maroo said:


> Hi!   I am back from Magic Meets!  I had a wonderful time.



It was a pleasure meeting you Mary- even if only for a brief moment.
I was working the Magic Meets table as everyone came in Saturday morning.  And I was back at the table when you brought Muffin in for a visit! How adorable- and in a lime green outfit to boot! 

I had a blast as well. The speakers were good- I love getting together with friends each year- and meeting new ones every time!

DH and I briefly discussed the MM cruise for next summer, but decided against it. I am sure they will fill their available spots and will have fun. But we are definitely on PCC 2.0- so we'd rather not try to squeeze another cruise in the budget.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Good Morning Everyone:  I figured I should post this here too.  I started a thread to see who would be interested in participating in a volunteer group at GKTW on Saturday, Dec. 12.  There's no obligation at this point.  I just want to get a sense of numbers.  The volunteer slot would be Saturday morning from 8-11am.  I know that would be right after DATW on Friday evening, but it was the best I could do.  Check it out if you're interested.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2253812


----------



## baby1disney

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Good Morning Everyone:  I figured I should post this here too.  I started a thread to see who would be interested in participating in a volunteer group at GKTW on Saturday, Dec. 12.  There's no obligation at this point.  I just want to get a sense of numbers.  The volunteer slot would be *Saturday morning from 8-11am.  I know that would be right after DATW on Friday evening, but it was the best I could do.*  Check it out if you're interested.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2253812


OMG!!! Are you serious?!?! LMAO!!! I'm just playing...that's earrrly and then I'd probably have to get up about 630...lemme think about this...well maybe I'll have to cut DATW short or something....


----------



## Minnie Lor

I think it's the perfect time, Dave. I'll be at MVMCP till midnight but can handle the early morning with some coffee. Sleep is for when we get home not during DAP.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

baby1disney said:


> OMG!!! Are you serious?!?! LMAO!!! I'm just playing...that's earrrly and then I'd probably have to get up about 630...lemme think about this...well maybe I'll have to cut DATW short or something....





Minnie Lor said:


> I think it's the perfect time, Dave. I'll be at MVMCP till midnight but can handle the early morning with some coffee. Sleep is for when we get home not during DAP.


Thanks everyone.  I know it won't be the best time for some people, but I resigned myself to the fact that we would never find a time that will work for everyone.  I'm sure we'll have a good sized group though.


----------



## baby1disney

Oh...I'm not saying that I won't go...I would need a ride though if I did go!! Besides..Minnie Lor is right...who needs sleep when you're at Disney?!?!?


----------



## maroo

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Good Morning Everyone:  I figured I should post this here too.  I started a thread to see who would be interested in participating in a volunteer group at GKTW on Saturday, Dec. 12.  There's no obligation at this point.  I just want to get a sense of numbers.  The volunteer slot would be Saturday morning from 8-11am.  I know that would be right after DATW on Friday evening, but it was the best I could do.  Check it out if you're interested.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2253812



I am DEFINITELY in! 

GKTW is the most wonderful place on earth and I will go there early or later.   In fact...I think you did GREAT on the time...I thought it would be earlier.


----------



## Minnie Lor

maroo said:


> I am DEFINITELY in!
> 
> GKTW is the most wonderful place on earth and I will go there early or later.   In fact...I think you did GREAT on the time...I thought it would be earlier.



I was guessing earlier too.


----------



## Renysmom

cocowum said:


> Kelly, I'm so glad you're coming to DAP!!! I can't wait to meet you!



Awww I can't wait to finally meet you, Paul and your daughter as well.


----------



## maroo

wdwscout said:


> It was a pleasure meeting you Mary- even if only for a brief moment.
> I was working the Magic Meets table as everyone came in Saturday morning.  And I was back at the table when you brought Muffin in for a visit! How adorable- and in a lime green outfit to boot!
> 
> I had a blast as well. The speakers were good- I love getting together with friends each year- and meeting new ones every time!
> 
> DH and I briefly discussed the MM cruise for next summer, but decided against it. I am sure they will fill their available spots and will have fun. But we are definitely on PCC 2.0- so we'd rather not try to squeeze another cruise in the budget.



It was nice to meet you, too!!!

I love me some Lime Green!!   I should have put a Mickey head on her!

I still have not decided about the cruise...but I did put down my deposit to secure it in case I decide to go for it!

I can't wait to hear about 1.5, too...so I can possibly do that one instead?  Who knows.  Too many choices!


----------



## NancyIL

maroo said:


> I still have not decided about the cruise...but I did put down my deposit to secure it in case I decide to go for it!
> 
> I can't wait to hear about 1.5, too...so I can possibly do that one instead?  Who knows.  Too many choices!


On which Royal Caribbean ship is next year's  Magic Meets?


----------



## maroo

NancyIL said:


> On which Royal Caribbean ship is next year's  Magic Meets?



umm.... 

Gosh, you would think I know that being booked and all.  

Out of Ft Lauderdale?  Grandeur of the Seas?  Maybe?  Going to Cozumel and one other "normal" spot.


----------



## Renysmom

So I am trying to read these postings in between a 100 other things here at work and its not going well LOL..

Todd, Jamie, Don, Madi, "Someone" ... can you give me a recap of tentative plans so far?  Am I suppose to be ordering MVMCP tickets for Thursday night.

Can I just have a quick cliff notes version please??


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> So I am trying to read these postings in between a 100 other things here at work and its not going well LOL..
> 
> Todd, Jamie, Don, Madi, "Someone" ... can you give me a recap of tentative plans so far?  Am I suppose to be ordering MVMCP tickets for Thursday night.
> 
> Can I just have a quick cliff notes version please??



Give me three minutes and I will post the tentative schedule....with GKTW added in


----------



## tiggerbell

Renysmom said:


> So I am trying to read these postings in between a 100 other things here at work and its not going well LOL..
> 
> Todd, Jamie, Don, Madi, "Someone" ... can you give me a recap of tentative plans so far? Am I suppose to be ordering MVMCP tickets for Thursday night.
> 
> Can I just have a quick cliff notes version please??


 
See that? 

"Famous" Todd was listed first.  "Celebrity" Jaime listed 2nd.

Anywho - I think some people are MVMCPing Thursday and others Sunday.

Fer Sures include: Thursday 8:30p-12:00a Bob Jackson.  Friday daytime (?) DAP Disney Institute event.  Friday 5:30p DatW.  Saturday 8:00a GKtW.  Saturday evening DAP Main Event.  Sunday (?) Podcast Taping.

But it's all subject to change.  Plus it's all up to what you wanna do.


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> Give me three minutes and I will post the tentative schedule....with GKTW added in



According to my clock, your 3 minutes are up


----------



## jeanigor

Sorry it took me ten minutes. Had to take a call at work. Geez don't they know what is important?

Here is what is being tossed around:


----------



## tiggerbell

Please explain your colors... and what led you to choose each of these colors... and what you think when you see these colors... and what your favorite color is...


----------



## wildfan1473

You know, I convinced DH to let me come to DAP because it would be a nice, relaxing long weekend away for this overworked and stressed out stay at home mom 

looking at Todd's schedule, I'm wondering if I shouldn't have added a sleep day at the end!


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Please explain your colors... and what led you to choose each of these colors... and what you think when you see these colors... and what your favorite color is...



I was just going to edit the post and add the color key, but thought that I would be too geeky if I did that.

Red= Drink Around the World is large enough for its own color. And it is slightly holiday themed. You know, walking around the world with holiday decorations and all.
Orange= DIS Unplugged Events. It's orange. It's Pete's color. Nuff said.
Yellow= Disney Institute (bright color...bright minds)
Green= Holiday Themed Events
Blue= Food, glorious food.  (I know YeeHaw Bob isn't a _food_ meet, but they serve some sort of sustenance there, right? And what other color would he be?
Violet= Give Kids the World. Purple is one of the colors in there logo, so I went with it.


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> You know, I convinced DH to let me come to DAP because it would be a nice, relaxing long weekend away for this overworked and stressed out stay at home mom
> 
> looking at Todd's schedule, I'm wondering if I shouldn't have added a sleep day at the end!



It seems overwhelming, but it was fun for PCC 1.0. It really is a go at your own pace. The plane ride north is when I plan on relaxing.


----------



## NancyIL

maroo said:


> umm....
> 
> Gosh, you would think I know that being booked and all.
> 
> Out of Ft Lauderdale?  Grandeur of the Seas?  Maybe?  Going to Cozumel and one other "normal" spot.



Thanks, Mary! I was on Grandeur in April, and it's a very nice ship. I'm glad it isn't yet another  Bahamas cruise! Here's the itinerary; http://www.royalcaribbean.com/finda...Senior=&hasMilitary=&hasFireandPolice=&state=

It's pretty doubtful I could go on the MM cruise, especially if it's the July 8 one, because I will get home from a Europe trip on July 5. Plus - the Caribbean in July will be HOT, HOT, HOT!


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> I was just going to edit the post and add the color key, but thought that I would be too geeky if I did that.
> 
> *R*ed= Drink Around the World is large enough for its own color. And it is slightly holiday themed. You know, walking around the world with holiday decorations and all.
> *O*range= DIS Unplugged Events. It's orange. It's Pete's color. Nuff said.
> *Y*ellow= Disney Institute (bright color...bright minds)
> *G*reen= Holiday Themed Events
> *B*lue= Food, glorious food.  (I know YeeHaw Bob isn't a _food_ meet, but they serve some sort of sustenance there, right? And what other color would he be?
> *V*iolet= Give Kids the World. Purple is one of the colors in there logo, so I went with it.



ROY G. BIV - or, what my kids are being taught today, ROY G. BP(urple).  

All the beautiful colors of the rainbow


----------



## Minnie Lor

WAHOO! Pete just posted on FB that DAP plans would be discussed in the show that's being taped today. WAHOO!


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> WAHOO! Pete just posted on FB that DAP plans would be discussed in the show that's being taped today. WAHOO!



You beat me to it!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

Minnie Lor said:


> WAHOO! Pete just posted on FB that DAP plans would be discussed in the show that's being taped today. WAHOO!



Oh, I hope it's on iTunes by 10:30 tomorrow - that's when I leave for the airport and will have no internet access for 10 DAYS


----------



## NancyIL

Todd, your chart is very helpful - thanks! 

I have never found WDW trips to be relaxing -  probably because they're usually too short! When I go to WDW in December, there are a lot of holiday activities I want to do in a short amount of time.


----------



## Minnie Lor

wildfan1473 said:


> Oh, I hope it's on iTunes by 10:30 tomorrow - that's when I leave for the airport and will have no internet access for 10 DAYS



Jennifer - You can pm me your cell number and I can call you if it's not up before you leave.

Lorie


----------



## georgemoe

Minnie Lor said:


> WAHOO! Pete just posted on FB that DAP plans would be discussed in the show that's being taped today. WAHOO!



Thanks for the update Lorie!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Wish it was podcast chat tonight.


----------



## georgemoe

Minnie Lor said:


> Wish it was podcast chat tonight.



This is not some subtle way of suggesting a hijack of Trip Planning Chat tonight is it?


----------



## Slark

georgemoe said:


> Thanks for the update Lorie!



I'm still low on the learning curve...  What's the FB?


----------



## Minnie Lor

georgemoe said:


> This is not some subtle way of suggesting a hijack of Trip Planning Chat tonight is it?



 Hadn't thought of that. No I was hoping to get hints from Kevin and/or John. Notice that they're taping the podcast now but Kevin isn't posting a "we're taping now" thread?

OK -strike that last sentence. Woohoo! I'm home on a Tuesday.


----------



## exwdwcm

Slark said:


> I'm still low on the learning curve... What's the FB?


FaceBook!  If you are Pete's friend, you can see what he posts.  

can't wait for podcast tomorrow!


----------



## jeanigor

Slark said:


> I'm still low on the learning curve...  What's the FB?



FaceBook


----------



## Slark

Silly me!  Thanks!

...I wonder if FB, Twitter, MySpace, etc will end up replacing boards?...


----------



## wildfan1473

Minnie Lor said:


> Jennifer - You can pm me your cell number and I can call you if it's not up before you leave.
> 
> Lorie



 PM sent

I can read about it if someone posts on FB, but I can't figure out the boards on my phone to save my life.


----------



## exwdwcm

wildfan1473 said:


> PM sent
> 
> I can read about it if someone posts on FB, but I can't figure out the boards on my phone to save my life.


i am certain someone will post it up on FB!   have a great trip!!!!


----------



## Renysmom

tiggerbell said:


> See that?
> 
> "Famous" Todd was listed first.  "Celebrity" Jaime listed 2nd.
> 
> Anywho - I think some people are MVMCPing Thursday and others Sunday.
> 
> Fer Sures include: Thursday 8:30p-12:00a Bob Jackson.  Friday daytime (?) DAP Disney Institute event.  Friday 5:30p DatW.  Saturday 8:00a GKtW.  Saturday evening DAP Main Event.  Sunday (?) Podcast Taping.
> 
> But it's all subject to change.  Plus it's all up to what you wanna do.



I in no way meant to imply that you are any less important as a celebrity than Todd is being famous.  I just know that you are much more comfortable in your celebrity and Todd while is getting comfortable in his famousness, he seems to be still working on it so I chose to try and boost his ego up (cause we know he needs this and list him first).. 


Did I BS enough to get your forgiveness??  Please forgive me!!!! and let me hang out with you still at DAP   PLEASE.


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> I in no way meant to imply that you are any less important as a celebrity than Todd is being famous.  I just know that you are much more comfortable in your celebrity and Todd while is getting comfortable in his famousness, he seems to be still working on it so I chose to try and boost him ego up (cause we know he needs this and list him first)..
> 
> 
> Did I BD enough to get your forgiveness??  Please forgive me!!!! and let me hang out with you still at DAP   PLEASE.



Please note that the 'f' in Famous is capitalized as it is a proper name. Thank you.


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> Please note that the 'f' in Famous is capitalized as it is a proper name. Thank you.


----------



## Renysmom

Jamie - I forgot to also share with you to please note my apology to you was my

*2000 DIS post*    

I was saving it to share with someone special


----------



## tiggerbell

Renysmom said:


> I in no way meant to imply that you are any less important as a celebrity than Todd is being famous. I just know that you are much more comfortable in your celebrity and Todd while is getting comfortable in his famousness, he seems to be still working on it so I chose to try and boost his ego up (cause we know he needs this and list him first)..
> 
> 
> Did I BS enough to get your forgiveness?? Please forgive me!!!! and let me hang out with you still at DAP   PLEASE.


 

Nothing to forgive, darling... I was just making a point that you HAVE HEARD OF ME... just proving my "celebrity"... 

And I love having a big entourage!


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Nothing to forgive, darling... I was just making a point that you HAVE HEARD OF ME... just proving my "celebrity"...
> 
> And I love having a big entourage!



Taking a picture in front of a group doesn't classify them as an entourage, my dear.

However having your photo taken with throngs of people individually makes you approachable and Famous.


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Taking a picture in front of a group doesn't classify them as an entourage, my dear.
> 
> However having your photo taken with throngs of people individually makes you approachable and Famous.


 

Do you really wanna go there with me, Todd???


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Do you really wanna go there with me, Todd???



We are on the same side...who dared try to turn us against each other?????


----------



## DVCsince02

tiggerbell said:


> Nothing to forgive, darling... I was just making a point that you HAVE HEARD OF ME... just proving my "celebrity"...
> 
> And I love having a big entourage!



1....2....3, I see me!


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> Taking a picture in front of a group doesn't classify them as an entourage, my dear.
> 
> However having your photo taken with throngs of people individually makes you approachable and Famous.





tiggerbell said:


> Do you really wanna go there with me, Todd???





jeanigor said:


> We are on the same side...*who dared try to turn us against each other*?????



*The Evil Steeek*


----------



## Dodie

tiggerbell said:


> Nothing to forgive, darling... I was just making a point that you HAVE HEARD OF ME... just proving my "celebrity"...
> 
> And I love having a big entourage!




Oooh! Wait until I tell Phillip that he's featured prominently in Jaime's entourage! (I see me too!)


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> Oooh! Wait until I tell Phillip that he's featured prominently in Jaime's entourage! (I see me too!)



I see that. 

And see how Jen has the proper champagne flute elevation as she walks. Makes me proud of DATW.


----------



## DVCsince02

georgemoe said:


> I see that.
> 
> And see how Jen has the proper champagne flute elevation as she walks. Makes me proud of DATW.




Some beer, slushies, champagne, sake, rose wine, lemonchello, rose regalle, margaritas.  Life was good that night.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Some beer, slushies, champagne, sake, rose wine, lemonchello, rose regalle, margaritas.  Life was good that night.


Oh that was a lot of booze that night...


Heck...that was a lot of booze that week!


----------



## SFBayDon

jeanigor said:


> Please note that the 'f' in Famous is capitalized as it is a proper name. Thank you.


 


Notice the H in HIGH MAINTENANCE is also capitolized.

Hey Todd!
Don


----------



## SFBayDon

tiggerbell said:


>


 

I see myself........YEAH


----------



## Donald is #1

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Good Morning Everyone:  I figured I should post this here too.  I started a thread to see who would be interested in participating in a volunteer group at GKTW on Saturday, Dec. 12.  There's no obligation at this point.  I just want to get a sense of numbers.  The volunteer slot would be Saturday morning from 8-11am.  I know that would be right after DATW on Friday evening, but it was the best I could do.  Check it out if you're interested.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2253812



Awesome!  I have wanted to visit GKTW and just haven't made the time.


----------



## Dodie

SFBayDon said:


> Notice the H in HIGH MAINTENANCE is also capitolized.
> 
> Hey Todd!
> Don



And Don swoops in with a zinger!


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> And Don swoops in with a zinger!



And a real good one.


----------



## katscradle

Renysmom said:


> Jamie - I forgot to also share with you to please note my apology to you was my
> 
> *2000 DIS post*
> 
> I was saving it to share with someone special



Congrats on your 2000th!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Jaime - is that the "camera on a stick"?

How DID that contest go?  You know, that one to see who could get recognized the most on PCC 1.0?


----------



## jeanigor

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Jaime - is that the "camera on a stick"?



Yes that is the steek.



> How DID that contest go?  You know, that one to see who could get recognized the most on PCC 1.0?



Are you trying to stir up trouble? Because Tamra just put him down for the night.....


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> Yes that is the steek.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to stir up trouble? Because Tamra just put him down for the night.....



I resemble that remark!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

jeanigor said:


> Are you trying to stir up trouble? Because Tamra just put him down for the night.....


 No trouble here - just wondering and remembering back to that first breakfast on the morning before PCC 1.0.  You hadn't arrived to the table and when I recognized Jaime, she was counting.  Very seriously, she looked at my DH who doesn't read the boards and didn't know anyone so he had to admit he didn't know her.  She looked a bit forlorn but that didn't stop her.  She then filled us in on the master plan - she said she wanted to see how many people she could get to recognize her and if that number was more than those that recognize you.  This was all before my DH threatened to taser Goofy and the eggs were served.  Got it?  See?  No trouble here.  No sir.


----------



## scarlett873

Bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeech...I don't like allergies...


----------



## tiggerbell

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> No trouble here - just wondering and remembering back to that first breakfast on the morning before PCC 1.0. You hadn't arrived to the table and when I recognized Jaime, she was counting. Very seriously, she looked at my DH who doesn't read the boards and didn't know anyone so he had to admit he didn't know her. She looked a bit forlorn but that didn't stop her. She then filled us in on the master plan - she said she wanted to see how many people she could get to recognize her and if that number was more than those that recognize you. This was all before my DH threatened to taser Goofy and the eggs were served. Got it? See? No trouble here. No sir.


 

I won.  


I will admit that Todd is Famous.  


But I am a Celebrity.


----------



## jeanigor

In the interest of keeping the peace, I shall remain silent on this matter.

When is the podcast going to be up....we need details!


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> In the interest of keeping the peace, I shall remain silent on this matter.
> 
> When is the podcast going to be up....we need details!




F5 this buddy. 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/podcast/roundtable149-081209.mp3


----------



## fakereadhed

I'm a little late to the party, but finally decided to commit. I am going to DAP! I have been waffling for a while since it will be just me and DS5, but who am I kidding? I don't think I can NOT go.

DAP Here I come!


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> F5 this buddy.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/podcast/roundtable149-081209.mp3



Wow, you are serious about this.

(I just opened the window and plan on F5ing)


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


> Wow, you are serious about this.
> 
> (I just opened the window and plan on F5ing)



Hi Anne. Only as serious as the rest of you.


----------



## scarlett873

georgemoe said:


> F5 this buddy.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/podcast/roundtable149-081209.mp3


Teehee...i've been doing the same thing!


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> F5 this buddy.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/podcast/roundtable149-081209.mp3



It's not working for me


----------



## tiggerbell

shellyminnie said:


> It's not working for me


 

That's because it's not up yet.  F5 refreshes the page, so when it's posted, it will play instead of telling you there's no page.


----------



## spaddy

I keep telling myself I am going to try one more time and then I am going to vacuum.  But I am still here hitting F5.


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> That's because it's not up yet.  F5 refreshes the page, so when it's posted, it will play instead of telling you there's no page.



Doh


----------



## rtobe

Hi all!  I'm stuck at work  where listening to podcast is blocked by the evil borg.  Hope someone posts "spoilers" 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## jeanigor

rtobe said:


> Hi all!  I'm stuck at work  where listening to podcast is blocked by the evil borg.  Hope someone posts "spoilers"
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



As soon as we know somethin' we'll pass it along!


----------



## exwdwcm

tiggerbell said:


> I won.
> 
> 
> I will admit that Todd is Famous.
> 
> 
> But I am a Celebrity.


i have to admit, I recognized Jaime right away too from her wonderful trip reports!  

Then again, I couldn't mistake Todd either- I knew him the moment I saw him too.   You are both famous celebrities in my heart! 



fakereadhed said:


> I'm a little late to the party, but finally decided to commit. I am going to DAP! I have been waffling for a while since it will be just me and DS5, but who am I kidding? I don't think I can NOT go.
> 
> DAP Here I come!


woo hoo- great news!!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

While we're waiting I have a question about SouthWest.

Next month SouthWest is supposed to open booking for dates that include Marathon Weekend. If the prices are good and I buy two round trip fares (one for me and one for DP...shhh its a surprise), but then find out later on that we are unable to attend Marathon Weekend, how does the return/credit policy thing work? Could I apply the cost of the airfare to a flight at a later date, such as for PCC 1.5 (five months later) or 2.0(eleven months later)?


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> That's because it's not up yet.  F5 refreshes the page, so when it's posted, it will play instead of telling you there's no page.





jeanigor said:


> While we're waiting I have a question about SouthWest.
> 
> Next month SouthWest is supposed to open booking for dates that include Marathon Weekend. If the prices are good and I buy two round trip fares (one for me and one for DP...shhh its a surprise), but then find out later on that we are unable to attend Marathon Weekend, how does the return/credit policy thing work? Could I apply the cost of the airfare to a flight at a later date, such as for PCC 1.5 (five months later) or 2.0(eleven months later)?



Yes, you have up to a year from the original flight date to use the credit.


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> While we're waiting I have a question about SouthWest.
> 
> Next month SouthWest is supposed to open booking for dates that include Marathon Weekend. If the prices are good and I buy two round trip fares (one for me and one for DP...shhh its a surprise), but then find out later on that we are unable to attend Marathon Weekend, how does the return/credit policy thing work? Could I apply the cost of the airfare to a flight at a later date, such as for PCC 1.5 (five months later) or 2.0(eleven months later)?


 

You have 1 year from the date of purchase to fly with the money you gave SW.  

My DAP flight money would have expired in April 2010 because that's when I gave it to SW.


----------



## Minnie Lor

shellyminnie said:


> Yes, you have up to a year from the original flight date to use the credit.



I'm pretty sure it's up to a year from the date of *purchase*.


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> Yes, you have up to a year from the original flight date to use the credit.





tiggerbell said:


> You have 1 year from the date of purchase to fly with the money you gave SW.
> 
> My DAP flight money would have expired in April 2010 because that's when I gave it to SW.





Minnie Lor said:


> I'm pretty sure it's up to a year from the date of *purchase*.



Thank you for the insight. So in other words, it may not be such a great deal, seeing as I don't fly often enough if we can't use the tickets. Marathon Weekend will depend on end-of-year profits....so I might not know until after returning from DAP.
Just wondered about that when I got my daily *DING* today.

If I buy the tickets in September, I would need to use them by the next September. Thereby only being good for PCC 1.5...however waiting until the end of December to buy tickets for January 7 & 10 may not be cost effective either...


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> While we're waiting I have a question about SouthWest.
> 
> Next month SouthWest is supposed to open booking for dates that include Marathon Weekend. If the prices are good and I buy two round trip fares (one for me and one for DP...shhh its a surprise), but then find out later on that we are unable to attend Marathon Weekend, how does the return/credit policy thing work? Could I apply the cost of the airfare to a flight at a later date, such as for PCC 1.5 (five months later) or 2.0(eleven months later)?



yes you can apply them for 1.5. You need to use the credit within 12 mos of the original booking so 2.0 won't work. You can also use the credit on a ticket for someone else. My sister and I have 'sold' each other credits before that were going to expire before we could use them.


----------



## baby1disney

fakereadhed said:


> I'm a little late to the party, but finally decided to commit. I am going to DAP! I have been waffling for a while since it will be just me and DS5, but who am I kidding? I don't think I can NOT go.
> 
> DAP Here I come!


 This group is totally crazy, fun, and well...I did say crazy, right?!?! Anyways, I'm sure you'll have fun!!

Is anyone else stayin off property here??? One of the hotels near DTD is in my hotel group where I can use my employee discount...so I'm debating on staying there or not....I just don't wanna miss the fun with everyone at POP or wherever anyone else is staying!!!

Also, I want to post a pic of myself...how do I do that??


----------



## TXYankee

baby1disney said:


> This group is totally crazy, fun, and well...I did say crazy, right?!?! Anyways, I'm sure you'll have fun!!
> 
> Is anyone else stayin off property here??? One of the hotels near DTD is in my hotel group where I can use my employee discount...so I'm debating on staying there or not....I just don't wanna miss the fun with everyone at POP or wherever anyone else is staying!!!
> 
> Also, I want to post a pic of myself...how do I do that??



If it is a great rate, and you have a car, I would not worry about being off property.  I think a few people are planning on staying off. Those staying on site will be at a variety of places.  I think it wiuld be different if there was an "offical" DAP hotel.  Also remember that they are planning an exent for 1000+ peeps and only about 100 are active on there threads.  I am sure there will be pleanty of people off property.  Do what ever fits your needs and budget!

I do not know who to post a picture.  Sorry


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> This group is totally crazy, fun, and well...I did say crazy, right?!?! Anyways, I'm sure you'll have fun!!
> 
> Is anyone else stayin off property here??? One of the hotels near DTD is in my hotel group where I can use my employee discount...so I'm debating on staying there or not....I just don't wanna miss the fun with everyone at POP or wherever anyone else is staying!!!
> 
> Also, I want to post a pic of myself...how do I do that??



Although a bunch of us are staying at Pop, I was planning on pretty much just using it as a shower and sleep zone. Not a lot of big happenings you know?

As for the pic, if you have it on a photobucket or similar site, then copy the link and insert it in between


----------



## aspen37

baby1disney said:


> This group is totally crazy, fun, and well...I did say crazy, right?!?! Anyways, I'm sure you'll have fun!!
> 
> Is anyone else stayin off property here??? One of the hotels near DTD is in my hotel group where I can use my employee discount...so I'm debating on staying there or not....I just don't wanna miss the fun with everyone at POP or wherever anyone else is staying!!!
> 
> Also, I want to post a pic of myself...how do I do that??



Here is a link where I explained how to post a photo. It is post #16.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2225704&page=2


----------



## tiggerbell

TXYankee said:


> If it is a great rate, *and you have a car*, I would not worry about being off property. I think a few people are planning on staying off. Those staying on site will be at a variety of places. I think it wiuld be different if there was an "offical" DAP hotel. Also remember that they are planning an exent for 1000+ peeps and only about 100 are active on there threads. I am sure there will be pleanty of people off property. Do what ever fits your needs and budget!
> 
> I do not know who to post a picture. Sorry


 

Excellent point.


----------



## baby1disney

I won't have a car...but from what I read on the website for the hotel...I could walk down to DTD in about 5-10 min and catch the Disney buses from there. Also, I think they have a bus that takes you to the park or something like that Can't remember....

Is photobucket easy to use??


----------



## tiggerbell

baby1disney said:


> I won't have a car...but from what I read on the website for the hotel...I could walk down to DTD in about 5-10 min and catch the Disney buses from there. Also, I think they have a bus that takes you to the park or something like that Can't remember....
> 
> Is photobucket easy to use??


 

5-10 minute walk to DTD.
15-45 minute bus to a resort.
15-45 minute bus to a park.

That's a lot of wasted time and effort, IMO.

If you do the Bob Jackson show at Port Orleans Riverside, it ends at midnight.  You would have to take a cab or get someone to drive you back to your resort.

Also check the schedule that the hotel runs it's shuttles on - sometimes they are set schedules, so you would have to be at the shuttle stop at a certain time (which could interfere with your plans).


----------



## DVCsince02

baby1disney said:


> I won't have a car...but from what I read on the website for the hotel...I could walk down to DTD in about 5-10 min and catch the Disney buses from there. Also, I think they have a bus that takes you to the park or something like that Can't remember....
> 
> Is photobucket easy to use??



Terri,
Is the rate you would get at this offsite hotel better than the quote you received for the Pop?  Which included FREE dining, FREE Magical Express to and from the airport, use of Extra Magic hours, and priority entrance into the DIS event.

Also, you must stay at a Disney hotel to use the buses at DTD.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> Although a bunch of us are staying at Pop, I was planning on pretty much just using it as a shower and *sleep* zone.



I thought we agreed that there would be no sleeping at DAP - nope - none allowed. I didn't see it anywhere on the grid.


----------



## tiggerbell

Minnie Lor said:


> I thought we agreed that there would be no sleeping at DAP - nope - none allowed. I didn't see it anywhere on the grid.


 

Well, I am going off grid every night!  For a few hours anyway!


----------



## NancyIL

DVCsince02 said:


> Terri,
> Is the rate you would get at this offsite hotel better than the quote you received for the Pop?  Which included FREE dining, FREE Magical Express to and from the airport, use of Extra Magic hours, and priority entrance into the DIS event.
> 
> Also, you must stay at a Disney hotel to use the buses at DTD.



Anyone  can use the buses at Downtown Disney (unless they have started checking resort I.D.'s when you board the bus), but they run only to the resorts and not to the theme parks. 

I agree that it would be hard to beat the  price of a value resort at a discounted room-only rate  or rack rate and free dining, plus Magical Express.


----------



## baby1disney

DVCsince02 said:


> Terri,
> Is the rate you would get at this offsite hotel better than the quote you received for the Pop?  Which included FREE dining, FREE Magical Express to and from the airport, use of Extra Magic hours, and priority entrance into the DIS event.
> 
> Also, you must stay at a Disney hotel to use the buses at DTD.


The only thing I would get is my room for like $30/night or something like that. As far as the airport and stuff, no I wouldn't have those perks...I don't if the hotel would provide transportation or not

I'll have to think about it...thanks everyone for your input tho!!

Uggghhh...I don't know how to do my photo from photobucket!!!! LMAO!!!!


----------



## tiggerbell

baby1disney said:


> The only thing I would get is my room for like $30/night or something like that. As far as the airport and stuff, no I wouldn't have those perks...I don't if the hotel would provide transportation or not
> 
> I'll have to think about it...thanks everyone for your input tho!!
> 
> Uggghhh...I don't know how to do my photo from photobucket!!!! LMAO!!!!


 

A possible 1.5 hour commute every morning?  My time is worth more than that.  And on that note, I'm outta here!


----------



## DVCsince02

NancyIL said:


> Anyone  can use the buses at Downtown Disney (unless they have started checking resort I.D.'s when you board the bus), but they run only to the resorts and not to the theme parks.
> 
> I agree that it would be hard to beat the  price of a value resort at a discounted room-only rate  or rack rate and free dining, plus Magical Express.



Yes, anyone can use them, but they shouldn't if they are not a resort guest.  I'm not going to debate ethics.



baby1disney said:


> The only thing I would get is my room for like $30/night or something like that. As far as the airport and stuff, no I wouldn't have those perks...I don't if the hotel would provide transportation or not
> 
> I'll have to think about it...thanks everyone for your input tho!!
> 
> Uggghhh...I don't know how to do my photo from photobucket!!!! LMAO!!!!




$30 + tax vs. $66 + tax
pay for food vs. *free *food ( you can easily spend the room difference in food costs)
pay for transportation  vs.  *free *transportation
no extra hours vs. extra hours
no priority vs. priority at DIS events

I guess I don't see your logic at all.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Yes, anyone can use them, but they shouldn't if they are not a resort guest.  I'm not going to debate ethics.



Agreed.Can and should are two different things.




DVCsince02 said:


> $30 + tax vs. $66 + tax
> pay for food vs. *free *food ( you can easily spend the room difference in food costs)
> pay for transportation  vs.  *free *transportation
> no extra hours vs. extra hours
> no priority vs. priority at DIS events
> 
> I guess I don't see your logic at all.



Although $30 a night would be a GREAT deal, I would agree that the perks of on property are better for this instance.


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> While we're waiting I have a question about SouthWest.
> 
> Next month SouthWest is supposed to open booking for dates that include Marathon Weekend. If the prices are good and I buy two round trip fares (one for me and one for DP...shhh its a surprise), but then find out later on that we are unable to attend Marathon Weekend, how does the return/credit policy thing work? Could I apply the cost of the airfare to a flight at a later date, such as for PCC 1.5 (five months later) or 2.0(eleven months later)?





shellyminnie said:


> Yes, you have up to a year from the original flight date to use the credit.





tiggerbell said:


> You have 1 year from the date of purchase to fly with the money you gave SW.
> 
> My DAP flight money would have expired in April 2010 because that's when I gave it to SW.



Jaime is correct!  You have 1 year from the date of the original flight PURCHASE to use the credit.  If you have to cancel your flight then your confirmation number becomes your credit number.  So say you purchase your marathon tickets on Aug 15th and then you have to cancel 1 or both; you would then have until Aug 14th, 2010 to take your new flight.


----------



## tiggerbell

baby1disney said:


> Uggghhh...I don't know how to do my photo from photobucket!!!! LMAO!!!!


 

Anna gave you the link to the instructions.


----------



## tickledtink33

firsttimemom said:


> yes you can apply them for 1.5. You need to use the credit within 12 mos of the original booking so 2.0 won't work. You can also use the credit on a ticket for someone else. My sister and I have 'sold' each other credits before that were going to expire before we could use them.



This is true.  My friend just did this.  We were both shocked when Southwest told her that she could use her credit toward the purchase of her sister's ticket.  I have never heard of any other airline allowing this.  More Kudo's for Southwest.


----------



## tiggerbell

tickledtink33 said:


> Jaime is correct!


 

I love those words...


----------



## Dodie

tiggerbell said:


> My time is worth more than that.  And on that note, I'm outta here!



Amen sister. I totally understand where you're coming from.


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> This is true.  My friend just did this.  We were both shocked when Southwest told her that she could use her credit toward the purchase of her sister's ticket.  I have never heard of any other airline allowing this.  More Kudo's for Southwest.



Yeah it works.


----------



## tickledtink33

DVCsince02 said:


> Yes, anyone can use them, but they shouldn't if they are not a resort guest.  I'm not going to debate ethics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $30 + tax vs. $66 + tax
> pay for food vs. *free *food ( you can easily spend the room difference in food costs)
> pay for transportation  vs.  *free *transportation
> no extra hours vs. extra hours
> no priority vs. priority at DIS events
> 
> I guess I don't see your logic at all.



The $66 rate is a discounted rate.  If she uses that discount then she won't be eligible for free dining.  You can either pay rack rate for the room which is $82 plus tax per night and get free dining or use the room only discount code and pay $59 plus tax per night.  You can't combine both unfortunately. I do agree with you though Jen.  She would still need to pay Mears $30 to get from the airport to the hotel and back.  And then all that extra time getting from point A to point B.  No EMH's.  My choice would be to stay at Pop.  $66 is a great deal for a room which includes your airport transfers and entitles you to extra magic hours.


----------



## tiggerbell

tickledtink33 said:


> The $66 rate is a discounted rate. If she uses that discount then she won't be eligible for free dining. You can either pay rack rate for the room which is $82 and get free dining or use the room only discount code and pay $66. You can't combine both unfortunately.


 

Free dining only makes sense when you have more than 1 person in the room anyway.  A solo traveler will always be better off with a % off the room.


----------



## NancyIL

tickledtink33 said:


> The $66 rate is a discounted rate.  If she uses that discount then she won't be eligible for free dining.  You can either pay rack rate for the room which is $82 and get free dining or use the room only discount code and pay $66.  You can't combine both unfortunately.


Just to clarify - the discounted rate for a standard room at a value resort is $59 +  tax = $66.67/night. The rack rate is $82 + tax = $92.66 with free Quick Service dining. If you get the package with free dining, you also have to buy a one-day park ticket, the deposit is $200, and the balance has to be paid 45 days in advance. If it were me, I would book the room only at the discounted price, buy discounted park tickets (I buy mine  from Undercover Tourist), and pay for meals as you go.

**The discount on a 2 or 3-day ticket is so little that you might as well wait until you arrive at WDW to buy  your ticket.


----------



## tickledtink33

tiggerbell said:


> Free dining only makes sense when you have more than 1 person in the room anyway.  A solo traveler will always be better off with a % off the room.



!00% agree.  I travel solo to WDW quite often and I have never used a free dining offer as I can usually get a passholder rate.  The free dining would save me only $40 a night while I usually save over $100 a night with the AP rate.  The free dining offer for Dec only gives folks staying at the values the quick service dining plan.


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> !00% agree.  I travel solo to WDW quite often and I have never used a free dining offer as I can usually get a passholder rate.  The free dining would save me only $40 a night while I usually save over $100 a night with the AP rate.  The free dining offer for Dec only gives folks staying at the values the quick service dining plan.



But we don't anticipate a lot of Table Service meals so that works fine for us.


----------



## fakereadhed

baby1disney said:


> The only thing I would get is my room for like $30/night or something like that. As far as the airport and stuff, no I wouldn't have those perks...I don't if the hotel would provide transportation or not



I would upgrade to Pop for the perks and transportation if you can. A couple of cab fares when you need to get somewhere at the last minute(plus the stress of trying to work the DTD buses) would make it worth it for me. But no way would I stay at All Stars(or POR) due to Pop Warner. Don't have anything against cheerleaders, but having to listen to  at the bus stop makes me even more cranky while waiting for the bus to show up.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

baby1disney said:


> I won't have a car...but from what I read on the website for the hotel...I could walk down to DTD in about 5-10 min and catch the Disney buses from there. Also, I think they have a bus that takes you to the park or something like that Can't remember....
> 
> Is photobucket easy to use??



I'm just curious as to what you will do IF you DO get asked for a resort ID when going on the bus. I read a post awhile ago saying that this happened.


----------



## jeanigor

fakereadhed said:


> Don't have anything against cheerleaders, but having to listen to  at the bus stop makes me even more cranky while waiting for the bus to show up.



I will try to keep my pep to myself at the bus stop if it bother folks.


----------



## fakereadhed

jeanigor said:


> I will try to keep my pep to myself at the bus stop if it bother folks.



 

OK, only cheerleaders in tiaras at the bus stop. I can handle that.(I think)


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> I will try to keep my pep to myself at the bus stop if it bother folks.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Money can't me love...or in this case, time.  I don't know if we are taking votes or not, but I'm in for a Value (pop or allstar, no matter).


----------



## NancyIL

DVCsince02 said:


> Yes, anyone can use them, but they shouldn't if they are not a resort guest.  I'm not going to debate ethics.



This is what *Birnbaum's Walt Disney World 2007* (sorry - it's the latest edition I have) says about using WDW transportation:



> *TRANSPORTATION ID REQUIREMENTS*
> 
> Guests who wish to use the Disney transportation system may be asked for proof of riding privileges. Accepted IDs afford different degrees of access. WDW resort ID cards, Magic Your Way tickets with Park Hopper or Water Parks & More options, and Annual Passes let guests use all Disney buses, monorails, and boats. Valid one-day theme park tickets permit guests to use monorails and the ferries running between the TTC and the Magic Kingdom, but do not allow  use of buses.


----------



## jeanigor

So I was clicking on the refresh button every 30 seconds or so, just to be the first one to listen. Now I don't care about being first. I just want to hear the news!!!


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> So I was clicking on the refresh button every 30 seconds or so, just to be the first one to listen. Now I don't care about being first. I just want to hear the news!!!



Me too! My sentiments (and actions) EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Me too, Todd. Mary and Jennifer asked me to call them with the news because they'll be away from their computers. I'm sure they think I've forgotten about them.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> So I was clicking on the refresh button every 30 seconds or so, just to be the first one to listen. Now I don't care about being first. I just want to hear the news!!!





Dodie said:


> Me too! My sentiments (and actions) EXACTLY!!!!



Me three!!!!


----------



## aspen37

I have 20 more minutes before I have to leave my office and go out in the yard to do inventory counts.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Sitting at work.....drawing away......and hitting F5 every minute or two....


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Sitting at work.....drawing away......and hitting F5 every minute or two....



I always forget we do similar things.....F5.....lot of schools for me this time of year.....F5......and military installations......F5.....


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor 270
baby1disney 124
georgemoe 91
maroo 79
dpuck1998 75
kab407 67
*tiggerbell* *63*
DVCsince02 58
Minnie Lor 55
NancyIL 53 

I've never cracked top 10 before!!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

tiggerbell said:


> jeanigor 270
> baby1disney 124
> georgemoe 91
> maroo 79
> dpuck1998 75
> kab407 67
> *tiggerbell* *63*
> DVCsince02 58
> Minnie Lor 55
> NancyIL 53
> 
> I've never cracked top 10 before!!!


----------



## tiggerbell

Minnie Lor said:


>


 
It's the number of posts in this thread we've each made.  

I just noticed it today and thought I'd add another post. (and now 2.  Thanks!)


----------



## Minnie Lor

3guysandagal said:


> Sitting at work.....drawing away......and hitting F5 every minute or two....





jeanigor said:


> I always forget we do similar things.....F5.....lot of schools for me this time of year.....F5......and military installations......F5.....



What do you guys do? I retired (early) from civil and electrical engineering drafting and design.


----------



## Annette_VA

tiggerbell said:


> jeanigor 270
> baby1disney 124
> georgemoe 91
> maroo 79
> dpuck1998 75
> kab407 67
> *tiggerbell* *63*
> DVCsince02 58
> Minnie Lor 55
> NancyIL 53
> 
> I've never cracked top 10 before!!!



Wow, look at the spread between Todd & the rest of the top 10!


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> It's the number of posts in this thread we've each made.
> 
> I just noticed it today and thought I'd add another post. (and now 2.  Thanks!)



Less than 300....I should be ashamed and stop holding my tongue.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> What do you guys do? I retired (early) from civil and electrical engineering drafting and design.



I do architectural drafting, mostly roofs and building sections cuts. Real exciting. Thank goodness for DIS Radio and the boards otherwise I would be babbling on and on and on if all I had to look at all day were the lines.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> I do architectural drafting, mostly roofs and building sections cuts. Real exciting. Thank goodness for DIS Radio and the boards otherwise I would be babbling on and on and on if all I had to look at all day were the lines.



To me that is interesting. I'm all about the details.


----------



## Minnie Lor

And lots more exciting than sections of roads, sewer, and fill.


----------



## tiggerbell

It looks like George's link (on page 115) might be working now!


----------



## Minnie Lor

LOVE IT! Won't spoil it for everyone who wants to listen. I'm excited


----------



## katscradle

WooHoo it's finally up, and I can get it! 
I am so excited!!!!


----------



## firsttimemom

jeez- now I'm feeling really guilty for leaving the kids at home for this bcs they would LOVE it.


----------



## exwdwcm

love it- i can't wait.  we've never ridden before and now we won't have to rush to fit this in- we can just enjoy on sat night!!!! woo hoo- thanks Pete and TEAM!!!!!


----------



## spaddy

Just told my husband about the event.  The first he said was "my arm is going to hurt".  

I am so excited.


----------



## katscradle

I am very happy about where the party is going to be this year. 

Our boy's are going to flip.


----------



## spaddy

Does anyone know the times of the party last year?


----------



## mainegal

Need to get a wii and start practicing!!!


----------



## gr8leg8




----------



## Renysmom

mainegal said:


> Need to get a wii and start practicing!!!



I forgot about that, guess I better order it now  

This is awesome as I havent done TSM yet


----------



## Minnie Lor

Cool Luxo and Mr Potato Head will be included!


----------



## scarlett873

spaddy said:


> Does anyone know the times of the party last year?



I believe it was 9:30pm-ish to 12:30am/1:00am-ish...


----------



## SamIAm21

Wish I could be there to see the great stuff that's going to happen!  However, it did strike me that this time next year, they'll be doing some "talkin" about the cruise.  Hate to wish my life away, but man I can't wait til next year!!


----------



## scarlett873

A few of us had an encounter with Mr Potato Head during the event last year! It was pretty cool...I asked if we could go over there, just to take some pictures. They didn't have that part of the queue open to everyone. The CM told us that Mr Potato Head wasn't "on", but we said that was fine...just wanted pics. While we were over there...he came to life! It was definitely a magical moment...


----------



## Annette_VA

scarlett873 said:


> A few of us had an encounter with Mr Potato Head during the event last year! It was pretty cool...I asked if we could go over there, just to take some pictures. They didn't have that part of the queue open to everyone. The CM told us that Mr Potato Head wasn't "on", but we said that was fine...just wanted pics. While we were over there...he came to life! It was definitely a magical moment...



That was awesome - although he did scare the crap out of us at first !

Wonder if I'd get in trouble if I post my video...


----------



## spaddy

scarlett873 said:


> I believe it was 9:30pm-ish to 12:30am/1:00am-ish...



I guess I am going to have to put nap on the schedule for that day.


----------



## georgemoe

mainegal said:


> Need to get a wii and start practicing!!!





Renysmom said:


> I forgot about that, guess I better order it now
> 
> This is awesome as I havent done TSM yet



Unless your going to the parks now, no practicing until the game is released in September.


----------



## mainegal

I while I ago I posed the question - Disapalooza or Podcast Cruise 2.0?  It would not be responsible financially or vacation time-wise to do both.

Answers came back - do the cruise. Multi-day, not just an evening.

I am signed up for the cruise and I am very happy about itm even though we won't know any details of fun events for a long time.

But now that I am getting clues about Disapalooza... I want to be there, too!!!


----------



## scarlett873

Annette_VA said:


> That was awesome - although he did scare the crap out of us at first !
> 
> Wonder if I'd get in trouble if I post my video...


Probably...lol...


----------



## scarlett873

spaddy said:


> I guess I am going to have to put nap on the schedule for that day.


NO SLEEPING!!!!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

I won't be attending DAP, but since Corey said you could slap the DAP logo on whatever you wanted, I figured I would get the ball rolling:




If you want this customized for you, click on my new thread in the Creative DISigns forum:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2253211


----------



## insoin

WOW this is gonna be freaking awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so excited.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Awesome Tom!!!   


ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> I won't be attending DAP, but since Corey said you could slap the DAP logo on whatever you wanted, I figured I would get the ball rolling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want this customized for you, click on my new thread in the Creative DISigns forum:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2253211


----------



## 3guysandagal

Minnie Lor said:


> What do you guys do? I retired (early) from civil and electrical engineering drafting and design.



Sorry.... was listening to the show...
I do Interference Drafting, making sure everything fits neatly above the ceilings in hospitals, labs, museums, casinos, airports, etc, etc.
HVAC is my specialty, but do plumbing, med gases, elect. trays, fire protection as well.


----------



## dis2cruise

3guysandagal said:


> Sorry.... was listening to the show...
> I do Interference Drafting, making sure everything fits neatly above the ceilings in hospitals, labs, museums, casinos, airports, etc, etc.
> HVAC is my specialty, but do plumbing, med gases, elect. trays, fire protection as well.



Wow my husband is an engineer and he designs plumbing and fire protection
small world...


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> Unless your going to the parks now, no practicing until the game is released in September.



Well, that's not fun


----------



## tickledtink33

scarlett873 said:


> A few of us had an encounter with Mr Potato Head during the event last year! It was pretty cool...I asked if we could go over there, just to take some pictures. They didn't have that part of the queue open to everyone. The CM told us that Mr Potato Head wasn't "on", but we said that was fine...just wanted pics. While we were over there...he came to life! It was definitely a magical moment...





Annette_VA said:


> That was awesome - although he did scare the crap out of us at first !
> 
> Wonder if I'd get in trouble if I post my video...



It was a very cool magical moment.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Good Morning Everyone:  Wow, I'm very excited about DAP this year.  I had such a fun time last year with my girls.  It was very special for me to have 1-on-1 time with them, and it was my first "special correspondent" assignment.  I remember being very nervous about doing interviews with people.  I can't wait to do it all again.


----------



## mainegal

I just got back from my morning walk and I listened to the podcast.

I was surprised how calm John was as he explained the "December event".

Still not sure if I can swing the December 2009 event _and_ the podcast cruise.  

Someone please reassure me it will be okay if I end up only doing the cruise!


----------



## scarlett873

Still feeling cruddy but not as cruddy as yesterday...


----------



## jeanigor

Morning DIS-a-palooza friends! My computer has some issues yesterday just as the show went up, luckily I was able to listen to the DAP news, just not post nor rework the grid. Guess what I am doing now.....


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> Morning DIS-a-palooza friends! My computer has some issues yesterday just as the show went up, luckily I was able to listen to the DAP news, just not post nor rework the grid. Guess what I am doing now.....



working?


----------



## baby1disney

This is my son and DH..Aynthone(7) and James..well he's a kid, too...but I won't tell his age!!!





And this is me:





Sorry the pics are soo big...I tried to make it smaller but my computer at work doesn't have Adobe Flash.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> Morning DIS-a-palooza friends! My computer has some issues yesterday just as the show went up, luckily I was able to listen to the DAP news, just not post nor rework the grid. *Guess what I am doing now.....*



Making toast?


----------



## baby1disney

NancyIL said:


> Just to clarify - the discounted rate for a standard room at a value resort is $59 +  tax = $66.67/night. The rack rate is $82 + tax = $92.66 with free Quick Service dining. If you get the package with free dining, you also have to buy a one-day park ticket, the deposit is $200, and the balance has to be paid 45 days in advance. If it were me, I would book the room only at the discounted price, buy discounted park tickets (I buy mine  from Undercover Tourist), and pay for meals as you go.
> 
> **The discount on a 2 or 3-day ticket is so little that you might as well wait until you arrive at WDW to buy  your ticket.


Thanks Nancy!!! I think I might go ahead and do that!!! Are the tickets really that close in price between U.T. and WDW?!?!



fakereadhed said:


> I would upgrade to Pop for the perks and transportation if you can. A couple of cab fares when you need to get somewhere at the last minute(plus the stress of trying to work the DTD buses) would make it worth it for me. But no way would I stay at All Stars(or POR) due to Pop Warner. Don't have anything against cheerleaders, but having to listen to  at the bus stop makes me even more cranky while waiting for the bus to show up.


Give me a D-I-S-N-E-Y!!!! What did you spell?!?! DISNEY!!!!!!!! Sorry...I had to do it!!!



tiggerbell said:


> jeanigor 270
> baby1disney 124
> georgemoe 91
> maroo 79
> dpuck1998 75
> kab407 67
> *tiggerbell* *63*
> DVCsince02 58
> Minnie Lor 55
> NancyIL 53
> 
> I've never cracked top 10 before!!!






tiggerbell said:


> It's the number of posts in this thread we've each made.
> 
> I just noticed it today and thought I'd add another post. (and now 2.  Thanks!)


WOW!!! I feel sooo honored!!! Now..I can only imagine how much higher that number would be if I would have a computer at home...LMAO!!



jeanigor said:


> I do architectural drafting, mostly roofs and building sections cuts. Real exciting. Thank goodness for DIS Radio and the boards otherwise I would be babbling on and on and on if all I had to look at all day were the lines.


 I actually studied architectural drafting in high school and went to Chicago to study it some more. I liked it, but I'm not real good with CAD...HATED IT!!!!!! But, I did get to build some houses while I was there!!!


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Morning DIS-a-palooza friends! My computer has some issues yesterday just as the show went up, luckily I was able to listen to the DAP news, just not post nor rework the grid. *Guess what I am doing now.....*


Standing on your head reciting the Battle Hymn of the Republic?


----------



## fakereadhed

Just booked my flight!!! No turning back now... 

Can't wait for TSM 2.0!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dodie

mainegal said:


> Someone please reassure me it will be okay if I end up only doing the cruise!



Lyn: It will be okay if you can "only" do the cruise. Phillip and I weren't able to attend DAP last year either because of work commitments and time off and such. I was sad that I missed it, but I loved following along with the live reports and reading all about everyone's adventures once they returned.  

Then we *did* go on PCC 1.0.  We had an amazing time on the cruise and, in reality, you can't compare the two events.  The cruise will be amazing - and 5 days/4 nights long - plus whatever time you add at WDW before or after.  A DCL cruise is amazing in and of itself, but once you add the podcast events, the team, and all of the amazing DISers (over 500 already!) you'll meet - "amazing" won't even begin to describe it.

_Edited to add: Did I really use the word "amazing" five times in the above post? Guess it was "amazing." _


----------



## exwdwcm

Baby- beautiful photos of you and your family! 

Lyn- Dodie is right- i too missed last year's event, but did the cruise.  It is only one night, the cruise will be so much more.   YOu can enjoy following along online and then you still have the cruise to look forward to (which I can't do, phooey!).   You will have such a blast on the cruise!!!!! 

woo hoo, Todd is working his spreadsheet magic!


----------



## NancyIL

baby1disney said:


> Thanks Nancy!!! I think I might go ahead and do that!!! Are the tickets really that close in price between U.T. and WDW?!?!



Undercover Tourist's tickets are a good value for longer-duration tickets, but there's not much savings for just a few days. They  sell a 3-day MYW base ticket with 3 days free (so it's a 6-day) for $231.95. The gate price  for a 3-day base ticket at WDW is $233.24. That ticket expires 14 days after first use, so unless you'll be at WDW longer than 3 days, the 3 "free" days won't do you any good. If you want to park hop, it's a flat $55.38 add-on -  whether you have a 1-day ticket or a 10-day.

**You can order discounted tickets through a link on the DIS, too. Their 3-day base ticket (with 2 days free) is $232: http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/tickets.htm#tickettypes. Unfortunately, it looks like the only way to avoid an $8 shipping charge is to pick-up the tickets at their office in Kissimmee. Therefore - I would buy  what you need when you get to WDW.


----------



## katscradle

Good morning! 

Dodie it was AMAZING!!!!

If I had to choose between DAP and PCC2.0 I would pick the cruise.

Todd I hope your working on the spreadsheet.
Someone has to keep the plans straight.
Todd the keeper of the plans.....


----------



## baby1disney

exwdwcm said:


> Baby- beautiful photos of you and your family!
> 
> Lyn- Dodie is right- i too missed last year's event, but did the cruise.  It is only one night, the cruise will be so much more.   YOu can enjoy following along online and then you still have the cruise to look forward to (which I can't do, phooey!).   You will have such a blast on the cruise!!!!!
> 
> woo hoo, Todd is working his spreadsheet magic!


Thanks for the compliments!!! And thanks to Anna who gave me the link to learn how to post...I really appreciate that!!!

Nancy-Thanks for the info!!! I'm wondering if I should just get an AP because my family is planning on returning back in either September or November of next year. The only problem is is that I'll be in school and possibly doing my clinicals at that time. I don't want to get an AP and then have it go to waste. If for some reason I couldn't go, could I give it to my husband and he could use it in my place or does he have to have one all on his own?!?

OK....so are we doing TSM for the main event of DAP or what's the deal?? I need to know people!!!! For people like me who are stuck with nooooo way of either listening to it on comp or iPod!!! I know, I know, I know!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

baby1disney said:


> OK....so are we doing TSM for the main event of DAP or what's the deal?? I need to know people!!!! For people like me who are stuck with nooooo way of either listening to it on comp or iPod!!! I know, I know, I know!!!



Yep


----------



## NancyIL

baby1disney said:


> Thanks for the compliments!!! And thanks to Anna who gave me the link to learn how to post...I really appreciate that!!!
> 
> Nancy-Thanks for the info!!! I'm wondering if I should just get an AP because my family is planning on returning back in either September or November of next year. The only problem is is that I'll be in school and possibly doing my clinicals at that time. I don't want to get an AP and then have it go to waste. If for some reason I couldn't go, could I give it to my husband and he could use it in my place or does he have to have one all on his own?!?
> 
> OK....so are we doing TSM for the main event of DAP or what's the deal?? I need to know people!!!! For people like me who are stuck with nooooo way of either listening to it on comp or iPod!!! I know, I know, I know!!!



Only one person can use a ticket. AP's have the name and address  of the owner in addition to the finger scan. You could buy a 10-day non-expiring ticket (base or hopper) and use that for 2 or more trips. A 10-day non-expiring park hopper from UT is $508.95 ($461.95 for the base ticket), and a little less if you subscribe to the MouseSavers' newsletter and enter from that link. If money is tight, I would get what you need for this trip and get what you need next year at that time.

Yes - the Saturday DAP event is Toy Story Mania! If you booked at least 2 hotel nights for DAP through Dreams Unimited  - they will contact you about the event, which will be at no charge to you. Good incentive to book your room now, Terrie!


----------



## baby1disney

NancyIL said:


> Only one person can use a ticket. AP's have the name and address  of the owner in addition to the finger scan. You could buy a 10-day non-expiring ticket (base or hopper) and use that for 2 or more trips. A 10-day non-expiring park hopper from UT is $508.95 ($461.95 for the base ticket), and a little less if you subscribe to the MouseSavers' newsletter and enter from that link. If money is tight, I would get what you need for this trip and get what you need next year at that time.
> 
> *Yes - the Saturday DAP event is Toy Story Mania! If you booked at least 2 hotel nights for DAP through Dreams Unimited  - they will contact you about the event, which will be at no charge to you. Good incentive to book your room now, Terrie!*


LMAO!!!! Nancy...you make me laugh!!! I was actually just really thinking about this today!! I actually have to go and bartend tonight...which I rarely do...and I thought if I could just make enough for a ressie for a hotel room...I'd be set!!! I think I will go the room only way and then I might as well get the tickets while I'm at Disney...or maybe I will order them ahead of time....I'm not sure yet. 

PLEASE everyone send me some Pixie Dust!!! I'm supposed to working a German gala fest thing where all they do is drink...I've never experienced this before!!! So hopefully....they'll give me lots of money!!! And then DH really can't complain about no extra money for DAP!!! Well...he really hasn't...but this is a definite!!!


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> Lyn: It will be okay if you can "only" do the cruise. Phillip and I weren't able to attend DAP last year either because of work commitments and time off and such. I was sad that I missed it, but I loved following along with the live reports and reading all about everyone's adventures once they returned.
> 
> Then we *did* go on PCC 1.0.  We had an amazing time on the cruise and, in reality, you can't compare the two events.  The cruise will be amazing - and 5 days/4 nights long - plus whatever time you add at WDW before or after.  A DCL cruise is amazing in and of itself, but once you add the podcast events, the team, and all of the amazing DISers (over 500 already!) you'll meet - "amazing" won't even begin to describe it.
> 
> _Edited to add: Did I really use the word "amazing" five times in the above post? Guess it was "amazing." _



Was it dazzling perhaps???


----------



## scarlett873

kab407 said:


> Was it dazzling perhaps???



Oooooh...I like dazzling!!


----------



## Dodie

kab407 said:


> Was it dazzling perhaps???



Yes it was, as a matter of fact. I should have used that adjective at least once, eliminating one "amazing."


----------



## chirurgeon

I HAVE SUCCUMBED. This week's podcast pushed me over the edge. I am using my 2 free nights at the Swan Dolphin for DAP instead of my trip in April. I even have an old non expiring park hopper with days left. And the SW flights seem to be relatively cheap.  If I do counter service for meals, that will make the trip much more affordable.  Of course my TIW card will still be good, so who knows about the food.

DAP Here I Come.

Kim


----------



## Dodie

chirurgeon said:


> I HAVE SUCCUMBED. This week's podcast pushed me over the edge. I am using my 2 free nights at the Swan Dolphin for DAP instead of my trip in April. I even have an old non expiring park hopper with days left. And the SW flights seem to be relatively cheap.  If I do counter service for meals, that will make the trip much more affordable.  Of course my TIW card will still be good, so who knows about the food.
> 
> DAP Here I Come.
> 
> Kim



Yay Kim!!!!!


----------



## scarlett873

chirurgeon said:


> I HAVE SUCCUMBED. This week's podcast pushed me over the edge. I am using my 2 free nights at the Swan Dolphin for DAP instead of my trip in April. I even have an old non expiring park hopper with days left. And the SW flights seem to be relatively cheap.  If I do counter service for meals, that will make the trip much more affordable.  Of course my TIW card will still be good, so who knows about the food.
> 
> DAP Here I Come.
> 
> Kim


Yay!!!!


----------



## Madi100

chirurgeon said:


> I HAVE SUCCUMBED. This week's podcast pushed me over the edge. I am using my 2 free nights at the Swan Dolphin for DAP instead of my trip in April. I even have an old non expiring park hopper with days left. And the SW flights seem to be relatively cheap.  If I do counter service for meals, that will make the trip much more affordable.  Of course my TIW card will still be good, so who knows about the food.
> 
> DAP Here I Come.
> 
> Kim



Yay!!!!


----------



## kathrna

chirurgeon said:


> I HAVE SUCCUMBED. This week's podcast pushed me over the edge. I am using my 2 free nights at the Swan Dolphin for DAP instead of my trip in April. I even have an old non expiring park hopper with days left. And the SW flights seem to be relatively cheap.  If I do counter service for meals, that will make the trip much more affordable.  Of course my TIW card will still be good, so who knows about the food.
> 
> DAP Here I Come.
> 
> Kim



YIPPEE, Kim!!


----------



## aspen37

chirurgeon said:


> I HAVE SUCCUMBED. This week's podcast pushed me over the edge. I am using my 2 free nights at the Swan Dolphin for DAP instead of my trip in April. I even have an old non expiring park hopper with days left. And the SW flights seem to be relatively cheap.  If I do counter service for meals, that will make the trip much more affordable.  Of course my TIW card will still be good, so who knows about the food.
> 
> DAP Here I Come.
> 
> Kim



    Yay Kim!


----------



## georgemoe

chirurgeon said:


> I HAVE SUCCUMBED. This week's podcast pushed me over the edge. I am using my 2 free nights at the Swan Dolphin for DAP instead of my trip in April. I even have an old non expiring park hopper with days left. And the SW flights seem to be relatively cheap.  If I do counter service for meals, that will make the trip much more affordable.  Of course my TIW card will still be good, so who knows about the food.
> 
> DAP Here I Come.
> 
> Kim



Alrighty Kim! Way to go!


----------



## chickie

I mentioned this in chat last night, but I am leaving Jeff home with Millie for DAP, and I am now travelling with Becky. Jeff wasn't really excited about going, and he really didn't have the days off from work anyway, so, when Becky called me to say that she was going w/o Dave, we jumped at the chance to go together. We have a studio booked at SSR, and, needless to say, we are both very excited! And now to hear that we get to do TSM, we are even more excited! Can't wait!


----------



## kab407

chirurgeon said:


> I HAVE SUCCUMBED. This week's podcast pushed me over the edge. I am using my 2 free nights at the Swan Dolphin for DAP instead of my trip in April. I even have an old non expiring park hopper with days left. And the SW flights seem to be relatively cheap.  If I do counter service for meals, that will make the trip much more affordable.  Of course my TIW card will still be good, so who knows about the food.
> 
> DAP Here I Come.
> 
> Kim


----------



## Dodie

chickie said:


> I am now travelling with Becky. We have a studio booked at SSR, and, needless to say, we are both very excited! Can't wait!



Woo hoo! More ladies for the PARTY AT SSR!!!


----------



## exwdwcm

yeah KIM, Becky and Jackie!!   this party is getting bigger!


----------



## spaddy

fakereadhed said:


> Just booked my flight!!! No turning back now...
> 
> Can't wait for TSM 2.0!!!!!!!!!



Woohoo!! My 5 year old son will be there too.  You said your son is coming?



baby1disney said:


> Thanks for the compliments!!! And thanks to Anna who gave me the link to learn how to post...I really appreciate that!!!
> 
> Nancy-Thanks for the info!!! I'm wondering if I should just get an AP because my family is planning on returning back in either September or November of next year. The only problem is is that I'll be in school and possibly doing my clinicals at that time. I don't want to get an AP and then have it go to waste. If for some reason I couldn't go, could I give it to my husband and he could use it in my place or does he have to have one all on his own?!?
> 
> OK....so are we doing TSM for the main event of DAP or what's the deal?? I need to know people!!!! For people like me who are stuck with nooooo way of either listening to it on comp or iPod!!! I know, I know, I know!!!



If you have the money up front the 10 day non expiring is a very good deal.  We still have ours from 2006 with 1 day left and we have done about 4-5 trips.



chirurgeon said:


> I HAVE SUCCUMBED. This week's podcast pushed me over the edge. I am using my 2 free nights at the Swan Dolphin for DAP instead of my trip in April. I even have an old non expiring park hopper with days left. And the SW flights seem to be relatively cheap.  If I do counter service for meals, that will make the trip much more affordable.  Of course my TIW card will still be good, so who knows about the food.
> 
> DAP Here I Come.
> 
> Kim



Way to buckle under the peer pressure.  I am glad you are coming!



chickie said:


> I mentioned this in chat last night, but I am leaving Jeff home with Millie for DAP, and I am now travelling with Becky. Jeff wasn't really excited about going, and he really didn't have the days off from work anyway, so, when Becky called me to say that she was going w/o Dave, we jumped at the chance to go together. We have a studio booked at SSR, and, needless to say, we are both very excited! And now to hear that we get to do TSM, we are even more excited! Can't wait!


----------



## Madi100

chickie said:


> I mentioned this in chat last night, but I am leaving Jeff home with Millie for DAP, and I am now travelling with Becky. Jeff wasn't really excited about going, and he really didn't have the days off from work anyway, so, when Becky called me to say that she was going w/o Dave, we jumped at the chance to go together. We have a studio booked at SSR, and, needless to say, we are both very excited! And now to hear that we get to do TSM, we are even more excited! Can't wait!



Yay!  SSR is where we are also.  When will you arrive?


----------



## chickie

We should get there late afternoon on the 10th (thurs) and we will leave on Monday morning. SSR is going to be invaded by Dis-Ladies!


----------



## Tonya2426

chirurgeon said:


> I HAVE SUCCUMBED. This week's podcast pushed me over the edge. I am using my 2 free nights at the Swan Dolphin for DAP instead of my trip in April. I even have an old non expiring park hopper with days left. And the SW flights seem to be relatively cheap. If I do counter service for meals, that will make the trip much more affordable. Of course my TIW card will still be good, so who knows about the food.
> 
> DAP Here I Come.
> 
> Kim


 
WOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  (I knew that you would find a way to be there.  It's like the sirens are calling you.)


----------



## chirurgeon

I just have to figure the least expensive way to get to and from the hotel. I might do the Mears Shuttle.  Judy didn't think it was so bad.

Kim


----------



## Dodie

chirurgeon said:


> I just have to figure the least expensive way to get to and from the hotel. I might do the Mears Shuttle.  Judy didn't think it was so bad.
> 
> Kim



Kim - I've actually done this when I was in the Disney area for a work conference. As long as you book it and pay for it in advance, it really isn't THAT bad and I think it was something like $20 each way.  You have a set pick-up time and everything. The drawback is that it visits multiple resorts for pick-up and drop-off.

It's not that I'd use Mears instead of a towncar or even DME if there were options, but it really isn't that bad.


----------



## tickledtink33

chirurgeon said:


> I HAVE SUCCUMBED. This week's podcast pushed me over the edge. I am using my 2 free nights at the Swan Dolphin for DAP instead of my trip in April. I even have an old non expiring park hopper with days left. And the SW flights seem to be relatively cheap.  If I do counter service for meals, that will make the trip much more affordable.  Of course my TIW card will still be good, so who knows about the food.
> 
> DAP Here I Come.
> 
> Kim



Excellent decision


----------



## Launchpad11B

chirurgeon said:


> I HAVE SUCCUMBED. This week's podcast pushed me over the edge. I am using my 2 free nights at the Swan Dolphin for DAP instead of my trip in April. I even have an old non expiring park hopper with days left. And the SW flights seem to be relatively cheap.  If I do counter service for meals, that will make the trip much more affordable.  Of course my TIW card will still be good, so who knows about the food.
> 
> DAP Here I Come.
> 
> Kim



Great news Kim!


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Kim - I've actually done this when I was in the Disney area for a work conference. As long as you book it and pay for it in advance, it really isn't THAT bad and I think it was something like $20 each way.  You have a set pick-up time and everything. The drawback is that it visits multiple resorts for pick-up and drop-off.
> 
> It's not that I'd use Mears instead of a towncar or even DME if there were options, but it really isn't that bad.



I took Mears back to the airport after PCC 1.0. It wasn't bad at all. From the Dolphin we went to the Swan (and picked up another DISer) and to the Boardwalk to the Boardwalk to pick a couple folks up. All in all it added 7 minutes to the journey.


----------



## Renysmom

chickie said:


> We should get there late afternoon on the 10th (thurs) and we will leave on Monday morning. SSR is going to be invaded by Dis-Ladies!



We arrive around 4:00 Thursday headed to SSR also, we go home Monday mid morning...  I wonder how many of us are arriving about the same time.  We need to coordinate this so we can take over the ME bus or all get a town car together and split the cost


----------



## katscradle

chirurgeon said:


> I HAVE SUCCUMBED. This week's podcast pushed me over the edge. I am using my 2 free nights at the Swan Dolphin for DAP instead of my trip in April. I even have an old non expiring park hopper with days left. And the SW flights seem to be relatively cheap.  If I do counter service for meals, that will make the trip much more affordable.  Of course my TIW card will still be good, so who knows about the food.
> 
> DAP Here I Come.
> 
> Kim



Kim I am so glad you are coming to DAP.


----------



## jeanigor

Better late than never....
Not much has changed, except the removal of the Disney Institute event and the clarification of the Main Event!!!


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Better late than never....
> Not much has changed, except the removal of the Disney Institute event and the clarification of the Main Event!!!


 

Scooch the Osbourne Lights from Thursday to Saturday.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Scooch the Osbourne Lights from Thursday to Saturday.



I know we discussed that, but is that what the peeps who are organizing the meet thought too?


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> I know we discussed that, but is that what the peeps who are organizing the meet thought too?


 
 Yeah, I suppose that just because it's what I'M doing, doesn't mean everyone else is too, huh?


----------



## Renysmom

tiggerbell said:


> Yeah, I suppose that just because it's what I'M doing, doesn't mean everyone else is too, huh?



I was thinking it only made sense to do OL before the TSM meet so I will probably be doing the same thing.


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> I was thinking it only made sense to do OL before the TSM meet so I will probably be doing the same thing.



With our dinner plans on Thursday, if we go on Saturday it means we are able to actually enjoy them instead of stampeding through and catching glimpses.


----------



## Annette_VA

We did the lights before the TSM meet last year & it worked well.


----------



## NancyIL

I would keep the Osborne Lights meet on Thursday and repeat it on Saturday. Some people won't have arrived by Thursday night and will want to see them Saturday. Others without park hoppers might not be at the Studios on Saturday until the party starts.


----------



## jeanigor

NancyIL said:


> I would keep the Osborne Lights meet on Thursday and repeat it on Saturday. Some people won't have arrived by Thursday night and will want to see them Saturday. Others without park hoppers might not be at the Studios on Saturday until the party starts.



Sounds like a great idea Nancy!!!

Just remember, you don't *need* park admission for the DIS-a-Palooza event though.


----------



## NancyIL

jeanigor said:


> Sounds like a great idea Nancy!!!
> 
> Just remember, you don't *need* park admission for the DIS-a-Palooza event though.



I know - and that's why a person going to the Studios just for TSM wouldn't  be able to see the  Osborne Lights - unless Disney leaves them on just for us.


----------



## georgemoe

I'm in support of the OL scootch to Saturday pending what Stacy has to say. Especially if Fantasmic is running on Saturday night.

Thursday will remain Yehaa Bob as that was the main course anyway.


----------



## tiggerbell

georgemoe said:


> I'm in support of the OL scootch to Saturday pending what Stacy has to say. Especially if Fantasmic is running on Saturday night.
> 
> Thursday will remain Yehaa Bob as that was the main course anyway.


 

I'm with George! 



 Hi, George!


----------



## exwdwcm

we are doing the same thing- Osborne lights and HS that evening before the party.   gotta go adjust the itenerary now!  We had planned to do MK that night, so gotta find another night to see Spectro.  I wish hours were out already darn it!


----------



## shellyminnie

I like the idea of switching OL to Saturday too . . . however, it will be a Saturday night. Last year, it was wall to wall people and a madhouse!! If we didn't have Tonya and the lightsaber, we would have been lost. You couldn't move over there, much less breathe.


----------



## tiggerbell

shellyminnie said:


> I like the idea of switching OL to Saturday too . . . however, it will be a Saturday night. Last year, it was wall to wall people and a madhouse!! If we didn't have Tonya and the lightsaber, we would have been lost. You couldn't move over there, much less breathe.


 
Yes, I'm thinking if you want the lights to be a *Social Occasion*, try for Thursday night.  If you just want to see the lights themselves, and not necessarily hang with a *Group*, then Saturday is an option.


----------



## georgemoe

tiggerbell said:


> I'm with George!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, George!



Hi Jaime. 

I'm going to do more research on that Samsung TL220/5 camera. OMG it will take a self portrait when you smile. Will show the framed shot and then it will display a countdown so you know when the shutter snaps.  No more timer. It also records HD video.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Yes, I'm thinking if you want the lights to be a *Social Occasion*, try for Thursday night.  If you just want to see the lights themselves, and not necessarily hang with a *Group*, then Saturday is an option.



Revision in the text!!

Osborne Lights to be on Thursday (as a social group) and Saturday (for your viewing pleasure).

Spreadsheet to be updated forthwith.


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> Yes, I'm thinking if you want the lights to be a *Social Occasion*, try for Thursday night.  If you just want to see the lights themselves, and not necessarily hang with a *Group*, then Saturday is an option.



I theory this works, but we couldn't actually see any of lights or enjoy them because there were too many people, and too much pushing and shoving going on.


----------



## scarlett873

I bought a steeeeeeeeeeek! 

And George...that camera looks way cool! That's my weakness...cameras...I always want a new one. 

So Jen and I were talking...we want to do Fulton's for lunch one day during DAP. We were looking at Friday...lunchtime...anyone else interested? Then right after lunch, we could head over to Epcot...

Does Fulton's take ADR's?


----------



## fakereadhed

spaddy said:


> Woohoo!! My 5 year old son will be there too.  You said your son is coming?



My son is 5 too! We usually do a 3-4 day WDW getaway in the fall just the two of us,  but this year we're going for a week.  My teens are no longer into Disney  and my DH never was.  But at least he's supportive of my "habit" and encourages me to go as often as I can.  If momma's happy, everybody's happy...


----------



## kab407

I'm seriously rethinking my flight times so that I can get down earlier on Thursday and leave later on Sunday.  I need to call JetBlue.


----------



## NancyIL

shellyminnie said:


> I theory this works, but we couldn't actually see any of lights or enjoy them because there were too many people, and too much pushing and shoving going on.



Not only are weekend nights very crowded, but I was there on a Saturday night in 2004 when they wouldn't let anyone enter DHS until a bunch of people left the park. That was the first year the Osborne Lights were on New York Street, and maybe that hasn't happened in the years since. However, if you want to see the Osborne Lights before TSM that night, I would be INSIDE the park well before the lights go on at 6:00.


----------



## Dodie

scarlett873 said:


> So Jen and I were talking...we want to do Fulton's for lunch one day during DAP. We were looking at Friday...lunchtime...anyone else interested? Then right after lunch, we could head over to Epcot...
> 
> Does Fulton's take ADR's?



Yes! I will speak for myself and Kathy (although I haven't consulted with her - so she may change her mind), but I would love to hit Fulton's on Friday for lunch and then head over to Epcot to be ready for DATW!


----------



## Dodie

kab407 said:


> I'm seriously rethinking my flight times so that I can get down earlier on Thursday and leave later on Sunday.  I need to call JetBlue.





Hey. I just spoke for you (see above).

My flight Thursday gets in at 1:45.  My flight Sunday departs at 7:15.  This is, of course, all subject to change since it's AIRTRAN.


----------



## fakereadhed

jeanigor said:


>



Love a good spreadsheet!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> I bought a steeeeeeeeeeek!
> 
> And George...that camera looks way cool! That's my weakness...cameras...I always want a new one.
> 
> So Jen and I were talking...we want to do Fulton's for lunch one day during DAP. We were looking at Friday...lunchtime...anyone else interested? Then right after lunch, we could head over to Epcot...
> 
> Does Fulton's take ADR's?



I thought about using my Amazon.com gift certificate for a steeeeek.
As for Fulton's, not sure what is planned for Friday.



fakereadhed said:


> My son is 5 too! We usually do a 3-4 day WDW getaway in the fall just the two of us,  but this year we're going for a week.  My teens are no longer into Disney  and my DH never was.  But at least he's supportive of my "habit" and encourages me to go as often as I can.  If momma's happy, everybody's happy...



Your husband is a smart man!!!



kab407 said:


> I'm seriously rethinking my flight times so that I can get down earlier on Thursday and leave later on Sunday.  I need to call JetBlue.



Yes. You need more time with us!!!


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> Yes! I will speak for myself and Kathy (although I haven't consulted with her - so she may change her mind), but I would love to hit Fulton's on Friday for lunch and then head over to Epcot to be ready for DATW!



Sounds good to me!  Does Fulton's take TIW?


----------



## scarlett873

kab407 said:


> Sounds good to me!  Does Fulton's take TIW?



Doesn't look like they do...but the do offer an AP discount...for anyone who might have an AP 



> Fultons Crab House - 20% off the regular price of food and beverages (excluding tax/gratuity) during lunch (seating prior to 3:30) and 10% off dinner for passholder and up to 3 guests


----------



## scarlett873

And it looks like they may also offer a discount for DVC as well...sounds similar to the AP discount...


----------



## kab407

scarlett873 said:


> And it looks like they may also offer a discount for DVC as well...sounds similar to the AP discount...



Got both!


----------



## jeanigor

B+J, would you like me to add it to the spreadsheet?

(Note: I am going to Chicago for a DIS meet over the weekend, so once I leave work today I will be 'off the grid' until Monday morning. Did you like that? "Off the grid", I crack myself up!!! I think I have been taking lessons from Dave P.)


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> I will be 'off the grid' until Monday morning. Did you like that? "Off the grid", I crack myself up!!!


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> B+J, would you like me to add it to the spreadsheet?
> 
> (Note: I am going to Chicago for a DIS meet over the weekend, so once I leave work today I will be 'off the grid' until Monday morning. Did you like that? "Off the grid", I crack myself up!!! I think I have been taking lessons from Dave P.)



If you would like to...


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> (Note: I am going to Chicago for a DIS meet over the weekend, so once I leave work today I will be 'off the grid' until Monday morning. Did you like that? "Off the grid", I crack myself up!!! I think I have been taking lessons from Dave P.)


 

Dude - I have a computer... You're not going to a cornfield, ya know!


----------



## tickledtink33

scarlett873 said:


> I bought a steeeeeeeeeeek!
> 
> And George...that camera looks way cool! That's my weakness...cameras...I always want a new one.
> 
> So Jen and I were talking...we want to do Fulton's for lunch one day during DAP. We were looking at Friday...lunchtime...anyone else interested? Then right after lunch, we could head over to Epcot...
> 
> *Does Fulton's take ADR's*?



Yes they do.  But when I showed up for my lunch reservation last week the place was practically empty.  A lunch ADR should be pretty easy to come by.


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


> I bought a steeeeeeeeeeek!
> 
> And George...that camera looks way cool! That's my weakness...cameras...I always want a new one.
> 
> So Jen and I were talking...*we want to do Fulton's for lunch one day during DAP. We were looking at Friday...lunchtime*...anyone else interested? Then right after lunch, we could head over to Epcot...
> 
> Does Fulton's take ADR's?





Dodie said:


> Yes! I will speak for myself and Kathy (although I haven't consulted with her - so she may change her mind), but I would love to hit *Fulton's on Friday *for lunch and then head over to Epcot to be ready for DATW!





kab407 said:


> Sounds good to me!  Does Fulton's take TIW?





scarlett873 said:


> Doesn't look like they do...but the do offer an AP discount...for anyone who might have an AP





scarlett873 said:


> And it looks like they may also offer a discount for DVC as well...sounds similar to the AP discount...





kab407 said:


> Got both!



Just ran Fulton's by Deb (She Who Must Be Remembered) and she is all in if you'll have us. This could also give me a prime opportunity to steal some DISwives.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> If you would like to...



Around what time you people consider "lunchtime"?



tiggerbell said:


> Dude - I have a computer... You're not going to a cornfield, ya know!



Like, that's totally tubular! Time to catch a gnarly wave on the EAC.


----------



## scarlett873

georgemoe said:


> Just ran Fulton's by Deb (She Who Must Be Remembered) and she is all in if you'll have us. This could also give me a prime opportunity to steal some DISwives.


Let the wooing begin!


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Around what time you people consider "lunchtime"?
> 
> 
> 
> Like, that's totally tubular! Time to catch a gnarly wave on the EAC.



Sometime between 11:30 and noon?


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Better late than never....
> Not much has changed, except the removal of the Disney Institute event and the clarification of the Main Event!!!



I have a favor to ask..... Could you please rotate the spreasheet to have the days in the horizontal columns and the times in the vertical columns? If it's a big deal, just e-mail me and I can do it.



jeanigor said:


> B+J, would you like me to add it to the spreadsheet?



Yes, please.



georgemoe said:


> Just ran Fulton's by Deb (She Who Must Be Remembered) and she is all in if you'll have us. This could also give me a prime opportunity to steal some DISwives.



Hi George!



jeanigor said:


> Around what time you people consider "lunchtime"?.



1pm.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> I have a favor to ask..... Could you please rotate the spreasheet to have the days in the horizontal columns and the times in the vertical columns? If it's a big deal, just e-mail me and I can do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi George!
> 
> 
> 
> 1pm.


Wow...I was off on that one...LOL...I was expecting to be on our way to a park by then...


----------



## DVCsince02

Ok, 12:00 is fine.  Let's go with that.


----------



## scarlett873

Official Lunch Time = 12:00PM


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> I have a favor to ask..... Could you please rotate the spreasheet to have the days in the horizontal columns and the times in the vertical columns? If it's a big deal, just e-mail me and I can do it.



That's the way I had it originally, but the text is too small to read for posting screen caps. I have a version with transposed axises saved for e-mailing if you would like a copy that way.




DVCsince02 said:


> 1pm.



So is it 11:30, 12 or 1?


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> That's the way I had it originally, but the text is too small to read for posting screen caps. I have a version with transposed axises saved for e-mailing if you would like a copy that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is it 11:30, 12 or 1?


12:00pm


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> That's the way I had it originally, but the text is too small to read for posting screen caps. I have a version with transposed axises saved for e-mailing if you would like a copy that way.



, please.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> 12:00pm



Okie Dokie....



DVCsince02 said:


> , please.



Will doo!


I will post a revised spreadsheet and send out a copy to those who want it. Either vertical or horizontal.


----------



## spaddy

scarlett873 said:


> And George...that camera looks way cool! That's my weakness...cameras...I always want a new one.



OMG, me too!  I make my DH insane.  I want a new camera every year.



fakereadhed said:


> My son is 5 too! We usually do a 3-4 day WDW getaway in the fall just the two of us,  but this year we're going for a week.  My teens are no longer into Disney  and my DH never was.  But at least he's supportive of my "habit" and encourages me to go as often as I can.  If momma's happy, everybody's happy...



Awesome.  I forget, where you on PC 2.0?


----------



## fakereadhed

spaddy said:


> Awesome.  I forget, where you on PC 2.0?



We were on the maiden voyage, but I didn't get to spend much time away from my DH and DS. They wanted me to spend all their time with them as a family doing family things! The nerve of them.  It was the first time getting away just the three of us and my DH was scared of being around Disney extremists.


----------



## Annette_VA

scarlett873 said:


> I bought a steeeeeeeeeeek!
> 
> And George...that camera looks way cool! That's my weakness...cameras...I always want a new one.
> 
> So Jen and I were talking...we want to do Fulton's for lunch one day during DAP. We were looking at Friday...lunchtime...anyone else interested? Then right after lunch, we could head over to Epcot...
> 
> Does Fulton's take ADR's?



Ooh, can I come?  My flight lands at 9:30am (as of right now anyway) so I should be there in plenty of time for lunch.  Hopefully Tonya will be there by then, too.


----------



## spaddy

fakereadhed said:


> We were on the maiden voyage, but I didn't get to spend much time away from my DH and DS. They wanted me to spend all their time with them as a family doing family things! The nerve of them.  It was the first time getting away just the three of us and my DH was scared of being around Disney extremists.



I meant to type 1.0.  I am totally scatter brained today.  Honestly, I can't stop thinking about December and this trip and the party.  

I was on 1.0, but hung close to DH and DS also.  I was wondering if I met you, but I don't remember.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> That's the way I had it originally, but the text is too small to read for posting screen caps. I have a version with transposed axises saved for e-mailing if you would like a copy that way.



I got to ask ~ are you drafting your grid on CAD?


----------



## Renysmom

scarlett873 said:


> Official Lunch Time = 12:00PM





spaddy said:


> OMG, me too!  I make my DH insane.  I want a new camera every year.



12:00.. Add me please plus one, I am sure Lisa will want to go..

I was the same way about cameras, John solved the problem and bought me one of the top of the lines DSLR 's, more camera than I will ever need LOL.. now I lust over lenses..


----------



## georgemoe

Renysmom said:


> 12:00.. Add me please plus one, I am sure Lisa will want to go..
> 
> I was the same way about cameras, John solved the problem and bought me one of the top of the lines DSLR 's, more camera than I will ever need LOL.. now I lust over lenses..



Kelly the Lense Luster. Nice ring to that.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> I got to ask ~ are you drafting your grid on CAD?



 I am using Excel...

However, when I designed my Fish Extender for PCC 1.0, I used CAD. 

<-------_Dorkus maximus_ (Just like one of my heros, Wiley Coyote)


----------



## jeanigor

Okay, I am also playing bookkeeper today (and next week) so I am probably done on this workstation for the week...here is the grid as I am aware. Please let me know of any changes or additions you wish to see. Thanks!!!


----------



## DVCsince02




----------



## kab407

georgemoe said:


> Just ran Fulton's by Deb (She Who Must Be Remembered) and she is all in if you'll have us. This could also give me a prime opportunity to steal some DISwives.



I'm up for being stolen since Paul is too busy doing his part to help save the environment. 

With Deb's blessing of course!


----------



## maroo

I also posted this on the GKTW thread...

But for any of you guys that are "on the fence" about whether to wake up early and join us at GKTW...

Check out this sweet face and her meeting with Mickey Mouse.  The kids get to meet the characters at GKTW - in case they can't make it to the parks.







This sweet girl is Mya Rose.  She could REALLY use all of your prayers right now.  She is not doing well.  

Her mom JUST finished her trip report...and a MAJOR tissue alert...but here is the link...

Mya's Trip Report


And if you are interested in following Mya Rose - PLEASE check out her Caring Bridge page.  

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/myaroseharris

We really need some DISers to "follow" and post encouraging words to this single Mom.  Mya is her only child.  Just tell you are coming over from the DISboards!  



And I just have to post this, too....

This was her synopsis of her trip...

"Our trip was magical in spite of the disasters and fights simply because at the end of the day Mya's smile was all that mattered. I have never seen her that happy nor energetic since we started treatment and thankfully it has continued when we returned. She is not the same little girl she was when we left. She remembers the special way she was treated and it carries her through the constant treatments, hospital visits, and needles. I will leave you with a picture of her star because she has always been my special star but for a whole week she shone like one and was lifted to the sky."


If you go to GKTW - you can see ALL of the stars in the sky for all of the children who have been to GKTW.  Each child gets their own star and they are in the "sky" at GKTW.  

It is worth getting up early for (or staying up all night)...we can all sleep later!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


>



Your color scheme is CRAZY woman!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> Okay, I am also playing bookkeeper today (and next week) so I am probably done on this workstation for the week...here is the grid as I am aware. Please let me know of any changes or additions you wish to see. Thanks!!!



Maybe you can add who the organizer is for each of the non-official events so if someone has questions they know who to contact.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> I am using Excel...
> 
> However, when I designed my Fish Extender for PCC 1.0, I used CAD.
> 
> <-------_Dorkus maximus_ (Just like one of my heros, Wiley Coyote)



Yeah I know where you come from. I used to draft everything on CAD. I'd even make simple stuff 3D. I would love to have CAD at home. I was reorganizing my guest bedroom and wanted to draw it out so bad before I moved the furniture around. I had to get out the old graft paper and draw it all to scale.


----------



## Launchpad11B

kab407 said:


> I'm up for being stolen since Paul is too busy doing his part to help save the environment.
> 
> With Deb's blessing of course!



Wow. harsh. I've been DIS dumped.


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Your color scheme is CRAZY woman!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHH




What?

You list what you want, and I will change.


----------



## Renysmom

Launchpad11B said:


> Wow. harsh. I've been DIS dumped.


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> Wow. harsh. I've been DIS dumped.



You know, they are others that might be willing to take her place. . . . I'm just sayin . . .


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> Maybe you can add who the organizer is for each of the non-official events so if someone has questions they know who to contact.



Should be easy enough. I will add it now. (But won't repost until Monday or the next revision.)



Minnie Lor said:


> Yeah I know where you come from. I used to draft everything on CAD. I'd even make simple stuff 3D. I would love to have CAD at home. I was reorganizing my guest bedroom and wanted to draw it out so bad before I moved the furniture around. I had to get out the old graft paper and draw it all to scale.



You mean everyone doesn't do this? Ikea has a program on their website that allows you to make a model of your room and fit their furniture in and play with room design. I've been doing it since middle school. Started in Home Ec, designing a more efficient kitchen. In high school I designed sets for the plays and musicals. I draw up a design plan for the holidays when we have to move stuff around to put up the decorations and then if we change how we want things, its back to the drawing board...literally!!!


----------



## Annette_VA

Launchpad11B said:


> Wow. harsh. I've been DIS dumped.


----------



## dpuck1998

georgemoe said:


> Just ran Fulton's by Deb (She Who Must Be Remembered) and she is all in if you'll have us. This could also give me a prime opportunity to steal some DISwives.



Ummmm....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






Launchpad11B said:


> Wow. harsh. I've been DIS dumped.



  She come around Paulie!


----------



## Minnie Lor

OT

Ok all you excel master's. I'm pretty good at excel and can even make the various tab's reference each other BUT I have a question and can't figure it out. I have this lovely spreadsheet with several tabs. One is for the budget for the trip, one is a list of to do and buy, another is various flight scenarios, and the top one is the schedule of parks, adr's, meets, etc. 

I thought I'd make more room to view everything (I'm on a smaller laptop) and I turned off the side thingamachig's. You know the numbers that go down the side and the letters that go across the top of the columns? I can't for the life of me turn them back on. Any idea where or what I do to turn the row and column things back on?

TIA


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> You mean everyone doesn't do this? Ikea has a program on their website that allows you to make a model of your room and fit their furniture in and play with room design. I've been doing it since middle school. Started in Home Ec, designing a more efficient kitchen. In high school I designed sets for the plays and musicals. I draw up a design plan for the holidays when we have to move stuff around to put up the decorations and then if we change how we want things, its back to the drawing board...literally!!!



Cool


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> Wow. harsh. I've been DIS dumped.



I'm feeling a little neglected  

You're still my first!


----------



## DVCsince02

Lorie, View - Headings


----------



## maroo

kab407 said:


> I'm feeling a little neglected
> 
> You're still my first!



Did we just have a DIS divorce??


----------



## Annette_VA

Minnie Lor said:


> OT
> 
> Ok all you excel master's. I'm pretty good at excel and can even make the various tab's reference each other BUT I have a question and can't figure it out. I have this lovely spreadsheet with several tabs. One is for the budget for the trip, one is a list of to do and buy, another is various flight scenarios, and the top one is the schedule of parks, adr's, meets, etc.
> 
> I thought I'd make more room to view everything (I'm on a smaller laptop) and I turned off the side thingamachig's. You know the numbers that go down the side and the letters that go across the top of the columns? I can't for the life of me turn them back on. Any idea where or what I do to turn the row and column things back on?
> 
> TIA



What version of Excel are you running?

In 2007, go to the View tab, then check the box to turn on Headings


----------



## kab407

dpuck1998 said:


> ummmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She come around paulie!



 Hey!!!!

This is between Paul and myself.....

and Alicia, Jen, Brandie, Dodie, Lisa and how many other sister wives I have!


----------



## Launchpad11B

kab407 said:


> I'm feeling a little neglected
> 
> You're still my first!



 Sorry, I've been super busy the past couple of weeks. Not much posting. I'll make it up to you! Forgive me please.


----------



## kab407

maroo said:


> Did we just have a DIS divorce??



Nope.  

DIS-Hubby is on vacation and I am slaving away in the office


----------



## Minnie Lor

DVCsince02 said:


> Lorie, View - Headings





Annette_VA said:


> What version of Excel are you running?
> 
> In 2007, go to the View tab, then check the box to turn on Headings



Ah ha! Got it. Thanks. This has been frustrating me for a few days.


----------



## dpuck1998

kab407 said:


> I'm feeling a little neglected
> 
> You're still my first!



Aaaheemm


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> Sorry, I've been super busy the past couple of weeks. Not much posting. I'll make it up to you! Forgive me please.



Absolutely!  

You know I'm a sucker for those arms.

Have a great time! Give #1 wife a hug for me!


----------



## Launchpad11B

kab407 said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> You know I'm a sucker for those arms.
> 
> Have a great time! Give #1 wife a hug for me!



Will do! We're at the Dolphin for the next couple of nights. The trip Alicia won from the DIS during the live Gaylord Palms show. Cool huh?


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> Will do! We're at the Dolphin for the next couple of nights. The trip Alicia won from the DIS during the live Gaylord Palms show. Cool huh?



Nice!! You guys are all over the place this trip!!


----------



## georgemoe

Somedays you just need to be a pirate and today was my day. 

My plan was to get the DISwives the attention they so deserved from there DIShusbands. It seemed to work. 

But this is notice to not slack on your DH responsibilities. 

Because there may be another day when I be


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> Will do! We're at the Dolphin for the next couple of nights. The trip Alicia won from the DIS during the live Gaylord Palms show. Cool huh?





shellyminnie said:


> Nice!! You guys are all over the place this trip!!



It's a resort buffet Shelly.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Somedays you just need to be a pirate and today was my day.
> 
> My plan was to get the DISwives the attention they so deserved from there DIShusbands. It seemed to work.
> 
> But this is notice to not slack on your DH responsibilities.
> 
> Because there may be another day when I be



Señor Jorge, love pirate.....wasn't that a Jimmy Buffet song? If not, it should be.


----------



## Dodie

Dearest DIS Hubby Paul:

I should probably come clean that Don and I "bonded" on Facebook over our mutual hatred of Tom Brady and the Patriots, but you will always be my DIS Hubby.  That is, if you will still have me after reading that statement - seeing as how you are "technically" a New Englander.  (I can't help it. I'm from Indy. I do like baby brother Eli and the Giants though.  Hope that helps.)


----------



## scarlett873

Annette_VA said:


> Ooh, can I come?  My flight lands at 9:30am (as of right now anyway) so I should be there in plenty of time for lunch.  Hopefully Tonya will be there by then, too.


Yay! I'll add you guys...



Renysmom said:


> 12:00.. Add me please plus one, I am sure Lisa will want to go..
> 
> I was the same way about cameras, John solved the problem and bought me one of the top of the lines DSLR 's, more camera than I will ever need LOL.. now I lust over lenses..


Consider yourself added as well!

I sent DH an e-mail about that camera...he checked the link and came back to me with, "uh, you realize that your waterproof camera/camcorder does essentially the same thing, right?" 



dpuck1998 said:


> Ummmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She come around Paulie!


'Bout time we started getting some attention around here...



Launchpad11B said:


> Sorry, I've been super busy the past couple of weeks. Not much posting. I'll make it up to you! Forgive me please.


That's better...



georgemoe said:


> Somedays you just need to be a pirate and today was my day.
> 
> My plan was to get the DISwives the attention they so deserved from there DIShusbands. It seemed to work.
> 
> But this is notice to not slack on your DH responsibilities.
> 
> Because there may be another day when I be


Ooooh...good cover there Senor Jorge! 



Dodie said:


> Dearest DIS Hubby Paul:
> 
> I should probably come clean that Don and I "bonded" on Facebook over our mutual hatred of Tom Brady and the Patriots, but you will always be my DIS Hubby.  That is, if you will still have me after reading that statement - seeing as how you are "technically" a New Englander.  (I can't help it. I'm from Indy. I do like baby brother Eli and the Giants though.  Hope that helps.)


I'm a Colts girl too...don't like the Patriots...at all...


----------



## Tonya2426

shellyminnie said:


> I like the idea of switching OL to Saturday too . . . however, it will be a Saturday night. Last year, it was wall to wall people and a madhouse!! If we didn't have Tonya and the lightsaber, we would have been lost. You couldn't move over there, much less breathe.


 



Have lightsaber will lead!!  



scarlett873 said:


> So Jen and I were talking...we want to do Fulton's for lunch one day during DAP. We were looking at Friday...lunchtime...anyone else interested? Then right after lunch, we could head over to Epcot...


 
I'm in for lunch at Fulton's 



Annette_VA said:


> Ooh, can I come? My flight lands at 9:30am (as of right now anyway) so I should be there in plenty of time for lunch. Hopefully Tonya will be there by then, too.


 
I am arriving Wednesday night and staying at Pop for 2 nights until you get there.  I've been meaning to coordinate with you so we could make plans.  



kab407 said:


> Hey!!!!
> 
> This is between Paul and myself.....
> 
> and Alicia, Jen, Brandie, Dodie, Lisa and how many other sister wives I have!


 
I am always forgotten


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Dodie said:


> Dearest DIS Hubby Paul:
> 
> I should probably come clean that Don and I "bonded" on Facebook over our mutual hatred of Tom Brady and the Patriots, but you will always be my DIS Hubby.  That is, if you will still have me after reading that statement - seeing as how you are "technically" a New Englander.  (I can't help it. I'm from Indy. I do like baby brother Eli and the Giants though.  Hope that helps.)


SNICKER!

Dodie just called Paul a "New Englander"!

I'm lovin' it!

Next you'll be calling him a Red Sox fan!


----------



## Annette_VA

Tonya2426 said:


> I am arriving Wednesday night and staying at Pop for 2 nights until you get there.  I've been meaning to coordinate with you so we could make plans.



Awesome!


----------



## Donald is #1

Wow, I listened to the show last night and ...... I can't wait for TSM!  The event was so much fun last year!


----------



## halliesmommy01

scarlett873 said:


> I'm a Colts girl too...don't like the Patriots...at all...



I knew I liked you Brandie! Love Peyton!!!


----------



## Renysmom

UrsulasShadow said:


> SNICKER!
> 
> 
> 
> Next you'll be calling him a Red Sox fan!



Nothing wrong with that


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> Dearest DIS Hubby Paul:
> 
> I should probably come clean that Don and I "bonded" on Facebook over our mutual hatred of Tom Brady and the Patriots, but you will always be my DIS Hubby.  That is, if you will still have me after reading that statement - seeing as how you are "technically" a New Englander.  (I can't help it. I'm from Indy. I do like baby brother Eli and the Giants though.  Hope that helps.)





scarlett873 said:


> I'm a Colts girl too...don't like the Patriots...at all...



This is why in all honesty, neither of you could be my DISwives. 





UrsulasShadow said:


> SNICKER!
> 
> Dodie just called Paul a "New Englander"!
> 
> I'm lovin' it!
> 
> Next you'll be calling him a Red Sox fan!



He is a Bruins fan you know.


----------



## Dodie

UrsulasShadow said:


> SNICKER!
> 
> Dodie just called Paul a "New Englander"!
> 
> I'm lovin' it!
> 
> Next you'll be calling him a Red Sox fan!



 

Don't blame me. I'm just a naive little midwesterner  who apparently doesn't understand the intricacies of of the alliances of you northeasterners. 

((((HUGS)))) Paul (and Jorge too - since apparently I've hit a nerve)!


----------



## chirurgeon

My TIW card is MIA.  Can I call the TIW # and get a replacement?  I think I got rid of it because I thought I would not be going back to WDW before it expired. I guess that shows me. Not that I really plan on table service meals for the weekend.  I think counter service is going to be the budget for this quick trip.

Kim


----------



## scarlett873

georgemoe said:


> This is why in all honesty, neither of you could be my DISwives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a Bruins fan you know.


Oh George...I had such high hopes for us...Not sure I could move beyond this...


----------



## Minnie Lor

chirurgeon said:


> My TIW card is MIA.  Can I call the TIW # and get a replacement?  I think I got rid of it because I thought I would not be going back to WDW before it expired. I guess that shows me. Not that I really plan on table service meals for the weekend.  I think counter service is going to be the budget for this quick trip.
> 
> Kim



I know that you can get a replacement. Not sure if there's a fee. My guess would be that there isn't. I know that you're not staying at a value resort but wanted to point out that the TIW would work at a value food court.


----------



## jen3003

Happy Saturday morning everyone! 

Anyone have any exciting plans for the weekend?

I will be watching the jets fly over my house today for the air and water show here in Chicago.
Tomorrow I will be at Woodfield Mall at Doorway to Dreams for our DIS meet. I can't wait!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

jen3003 said:


> Happy Saturday morning everyone!
> 
> Anyone have any exciting plans for the weekend?
> 
> I will be watching the jets fly over my house today for the air and water show here in Chicago.
> Tomorrow I will be at Woodfield Mall at Doorway to Dreams for our DIS meet. I can't wait!!!



Awww crap! Is it going to be a mad house getting into Chicago tomorrow?


----------



## OKW Lover

jen3003 said:


> Happy Saturday morning everyone!
> 
> Anyone have any exciting plans for the weekend?
> 
> I will be watching the jets fly over my house today for the air and water show here in Chicago.
> Tomorrow I will be at Woodfield Mall at Doorway to Dreams for our DIS meet. I can't wait!!!



We've got our youngest grandson Connor (see his pictures in Kathy's Blog on the Pirate Adventure) coming in today.  Going to take him up to NH to walk through the Flume, take the tramway to the top of Cannon Mountain, and stop at the worlds longest candy counter.


----------



## Donald is #1

OKW Lover said:


> We've got our youngest grandson Connor (see his pictures in Kathy's Blog on the Pirate Adventure) coming in today.  Going to take him up to NH to walk through the Flume, take the tramway to the top of Cannon Mountain, and stop at the worlds longest candy counter.



Have an awesome time!  I took my niece and nephew up to the White Mountains two weeks ago (Kangamangus/Sabbaday Falls) and it was awesome.  It has been a couple of years since I have gone to the Flume but I have always loved it.


----------



## tiggerbell

dpuck1998 said:


> Awww crap! Is it going to be a mad house getting into Chicago tomorrow?


 

First off, it would be pretty early when you drove in.  Yes?

Second, I mapped your town to Schaumburg, and it didn't have you going in to Chicago at all - it took you around the city completely.


----------



## dpuck1998

OKW Lover said:


> We've got our youngest grandson Connor (see his pictures in Kathy's Blog on the Pirate Adventure) coming in today.  Going to take him up to NH to walk through the Flume, take the tramway to the top of Cannon Mountain, and stop at the worlds longest candy counter.



I wanna go!!!


----------



## jen3003

dpuck1998 said:


> Awww crap! Is it going to be a mad house getting into Chicago tomorrow?



It shouldn't be bad coming in early.
The air and water show starts at 10:00 and everyone will be coming into the city, so going out of the city should be a breeze. ( I hope) I know our crappy city traffic.


----------



## winotracy

Minnie Lor said:


> I know that you can get a replacement. Not sure if there's a fee. My guess would be that there isn't. I know that you're not staying at a value resort but wanted to point out that the TIW would work at a value food court.



I believe there is a fee to replace the TIW card.


----------



## chirurgeon

Minnie Lor said:


> I know that you can get a replacement. Not sure if there's a fee. My guess would be that there isn't. I know that you're not staying at a value resort but wanted to point out that the TIW would work at a value food court.





winotracy said:


> I believe there is a fee to replace the TIW card.



Thanks.  Of course there is a fee. Would we expect any less from Disney?

Kim


----------



## Tonya2426

chirurgeon said:


> My TIW card is MIA. Can I call the TIW # and get a replacement? I think I got rid of it because I thought I would not be going back to WDW before it expired. I guess that shows me. Not that I really plan on table service meals for the weekend. I think counter service is going to be the budget for this quick trip.
> 
> Kim


 

I forgot to bring my TIW card in May so I asked for a replacement and they told me it was $50 to replace the card.   *Highway robbery if you ask me. * I was only a month away from renewal so I just paid to get a new TIW card instead of the replacement.


----------



## chirurgeon

Tonya2426 said:


> I forgot to bring my TIW card in May so I asked for a replacement and they told me it was $50 to replace the card.   *Highway robbery if you ask me. * I was only a month away from renewal so I just paid to get a new TIW card instead of the replacement.



So a replacement card costs 66% of the original price.  You're right, highway robbery.  It will be cheaper to just pay the full price for the TS meal.  I think I will just hit my favorite CS places.  I do like the Fountain Grill in the Dolphin.  Their Cuban Fladen Bread was so good. And a burger at Beaches and Cream will be good for dinner the day I get there. OK, I'm getting hungry now.

Kim


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> Dearest DIS Hubby Paul:
> 
> I should probably come clean that Don and I "bonded" on Facebook over our mutual hatred of Tom Brady and the Patriots, but you will always be my DIS Hubby.  That is, if you will still have me after reading that statement - seeing as how you are "technically" a New Englander.  (I can't help it. I'm from Indy. I do like baby brother Eli and the Giants though.  Hope that helps.)


----------



## BilltM

Dodie said:


> Dearest DIS Hubby Paul:
> 
> I should probably come clean that Don and I "bonded" on Facebook over our mutual hatred of Tom Brady and the Patriots, but you will always be my DIS Hubby.  That is, if you will still have me after reading that statement - seeing as how you are "technically" a New Englander.  (I can't help it. I'm from Indy. I do like baby brother Eli and the Giants though.  Hope that helps.)



Everybody hates a winner!!


----------



## scarlett873

I just wanted to pop in here and wish my very dear friend and BFF, Jen, a very Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## BilltM

kab407 said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> You know I'm a sucker for those arms.
> 
> Have a great time! Give #1 wife a hug for me!



Forget the trip planning/event scheduling ... must remember to bring these ...

big arms    (need work)
buns of steel  (add lunges to workout -- lots)
nice guy persona  (check)
environmentally friendly  (big surpise here)
big weapon 

I'm off to the gym and GNC!


----------



## fakereadhed

BilltM said:


> Forget the trip planning/event scheduling ... must remember to bring these ...
> 
> big arms    (need work)
> buns of steel  (add lunges to workout -- lots)
> nice guy persona  (check)
> environmentally friendly  (big surpise here)
> big weapon
> 
> I'm off to the gym and GNC!



I didn't know they had those at GNC.


----------



## rtobe

scarlett873 said:


> I bought a steeeeeeeeeeek!
> 
> And George...that camera looks way cool! That's my weakness...cameras...I always want a new one.
> 
> So Jen and I were talking...we want to do Fulton's for lunch one day during DAP. We were looking at Friday...lunchtime...anyone else interested? Then right after lunch, we could head over to Epcot...
> 
> Does Fulton's take ADR's?


 
I'm interested in Fulton's - how do I sign up?


----------



## rtobe

chirurgeon said:


> So a replacement card costs 66% of the original price. You're right, highway robbery. It will be cheaper to just pay the full price for the TS meal. I think I will just hit my favorite CS places. I do like the Fountain Grill in the Dolphin. Their Cuban Fladen Bread was so good. And a burger at Beaches and Cream will be good for dinner the day I get there. OK, I'm getting hungry now.
> 
> Kim


 
If you eat with me, I have a TIW card  happy to share.


----------



## Launchpad11B

BilltM said:


> Forget the trip planning/event scheduling ... must remember to bring these ...
> 
> big arms    (need work)
> buns of steel  (add lunges to workout -- lots)
> nice guy persona  (check)
> environmentally friendly  (big surpise here)
> big weapon
> 
> I'm off to the gym and GNC!



Sorry Bill, some things just can't be taught!


----------



## MerriePoppins

Just popping back in, after...oh my gosh....FOREVER....to say "Hello my peeps,  I've missed you".   

I know I have a lot of catching up to do.......

It's good to be BACK!!


----------



## winotracy

MerriePoppins said:


> Just popping back in, after...oh my gosh....FOREVER....to say "Hello my peeps,  I've missed you".
> 
> I know I have a lot of catching up to do.......
> 
> It's good to be BACK!!



 Missed you too!!


----------



## MerriePoppins

winotracy said:


> Missed you too!!



Hi Tracy !!!!   Since you are the first one to answer me....tell me EVERYTHING that has been going on in the past 3 months on the boards.....


----------



## winotracy

MerriePoppins said:


> Hi Tracy !!!!   Since you are the first one to answer me....tell me EVERYTHING that has been going on in the past 3 months on the boards.....



You are so funny!!


----------



## halliesmommy01

MerriePoppins said:


> Just popping back in, after...oh my gosh....FOREVER....to say "Hello my peeps,  I've missed you".
> 
> I know I have a lot of catching up to do.......
> 
> It's good to be BACK!!



Hi Susan! Glad to see you back. Hope you and Jason are doing well. Missed you guys lots.


----------



## Dodie

Paul! I think you missed my "apology" for my faux paux!



Dodie said:


> Don't blame me. I'm just a naive little midwesterner  who apparently doesn't understand the intricacies of of the alliances of you northeasterners.
> 
> ((((HUGS)))) Paul (and Jorge too - since apparently I've hit a nerve)!





MerriePoppins said:


> Just popping back in, after...oh my gosh....FOREVER....to say "Hello my peeps,  I've missed you".
> 
> I know I have a lot of catching up to do.......
> 
> It's good to be BACK!!



Susan! Does this mean you and Jason are coming to DAP? Did I know that?!!!


----------



## MerriePoppins

halliesmommy01 said:


> Hi Susan! Glad to see you back. Hope you and Jason are doing well. Missed you guys lots.



Hi Becky!!!  

Missed you too...Yes Jason and I are doing great.  Been staying busy.

How are you?  Will you be going to DISapalooza?


----------



## MerriePoppins

Dodie said:


> Susan! Does this mean you and Jason are coming to DAP? Did I know that?!!!



Hey Dodie !!!  Yes, we plan on being at DISapalooza!!


----------



## MerriePoppins

winotracy said:


> You are so funny!!



You can PM me if you'd rather


----------



## halliesmommy01

MerriePoppins said:


> Hi Becky!!!
> 
> Missed you too...Yes Jason and I are doing great.  Been staying busy.
> 
> How are you?  Will you be going to DISapalooza?



I am. I just decided 2 weeks ago that I needed to go and could talk DH in to letting me go alone.


----------



## jacstangler

Can Christy and I please be included in the Fultons lunch. please please please.  We also have a TIW card we can share.  Can't wait to see everyone.


John          another midwesterner:               yay:


----------



## chirurgeon

MerriePoppins said:


> Just popping back in, after...oh my gosh....FOREVER....to say "Hello my peeps,  I've missed you".
> 
> I know I have a lot of catching up to do.......
> 
> It's good to be BACK!!



Welcome back!!!! I can't wait to see you and Jason at DAP.  Hope everything is going ok, just busy on your end.

Kim


----------



## georgemoe

MerriePoppins said:


> Just popping back in, after...oh my gosh....FOREVER....to say "Hello my peeps,  I've missed you".
> 
> I know I have a lot of catching up to do.......
> 
> It's good to be BACK!!



Hi Susan. Missed you guys. Say hello to Jason for us. 



scarlett873 said:


> I just wanted to pop in here and wish my very dear friend and BFF, Jen, a very Happy Birthday!!!!



*Happy Birthday Jen!*


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> I just wanted to pop in here and wish my very dear friend and BFF, Jen, a very Happy Birthday!!!!





georgemoe said:


> *Happy Birthday Jen!*



Thank you both, and thank you to everyone who posted on my Facebook wall.  Yes, I had cake.


----------



## scarlett873

jacstangler said:


> Can Christy and I please be included in the Fultons lunch. please please please.  We also have a TIW card we can share.  Can't wait to see everyone.
> 
> 
> John          another midwesterner:               yay:


Certainly!


----------



## tiggerbell

halliesmommy01 said:


> I am. I just decided 2 weeks ago that I needed to go and could talk DH in to letting me go alone.


 

Yippee!!!!!


----------



## scarlett873

MerriePoppins said:


> Just popping back in, after...oh my gosh....FOREVER....to say "Hello my peeps,  I've missed you".
> 
> I know I have a lot of catching up to do.......
> 
> It's good to be BACK!!


 Susan!!



See you in a few weeks!!!! (oh...and I'm going to DAP!!!)


----------



## MerriePoppins

Hi Kim    See you at the DIZ!!


Hello there, Brandie 
We're excited about the INDY meet...it's just around the corner!!!!


Good Morning George  
I'll tell Jason.   See you guys soon.


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> Just popping back in, after...oh my gosh....FOREVER....to say "Hello my peeps,  I've missed you".
> 
> I know I have a lot of catching up to do.......
> 
> It's good to be BACK!!



Hi Susan!  Good to see you back.

I was wondering what was happening with you two.  Can't wait for DAP. 

Give Jason a kiss for me!


----------



## MerriePoppins

kab407 said:


> Hi Susan!  Good to see you back.
> 
> I was wondering what was happening with you two.  Can't wait for DAP.
> 
> Give Jason a kiss for me!



Hi Kathy!!  Thanks, it's good to be back. 

How are you?  The last time I was around there was talk of you going to the INDY meet....are you?


----------



## shellyminnie

MerriePoppins said:


> Just popping back in, after...oh my gosh....FOREVER....to say "Hello my peeps,  I've missed you".
> 
> I know I have a lot of catching up to do.......
> 
> It's good to be BACK!!



Hi Susan!! Welcome Back!! We've missed you. 

Can't wait to see you and Jason in Indy!!


----------



## MerriePoppins

shellyminnie said:


> Hi Susan!! Welcome Back!! We've missed you.
> 
> Can't wait to see you and Jason in Indy!!



Shelly !!!!

Ready for fun in INDY?!  Have you been keeping everyone in control the past couple of months?


----------



## shellyminnie

MerriePoppins said:


> Shelly !!!!
> 
> Ready for fun in INDY?!  Have you been keeping everyone in control the past couple of months?



I can't wait for INDY!!! I soo need a break!


----------



## A.Mickey

Can't wait to see most of you at Indy!!

Had a fantastic weekend with some of my DIS friends


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> Paul! I think you missed my "apology" for my faux paux!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan! Does this mean you and Jason are coming to DAP? Did I know that?!!!



Dodie, you can do no wrong in my eyes! No apology neccessary.


----------



## jeanigor

A.Mickey said:


> Can't wait to see most of you at Indy!!
> 
> Had a fantastic weekend with some of my DIS friends



Me, too.


----------



## baby1disney

Good morning everyone!!!

It's been a really loooong weekend for me...workin and everything else. I also see that it's been a looong weekend here!! I went to go do some back reading and I had like 15 pages....needless to say that I didn't do it...waaay too tired!! I just got off of work at 3 this morning and had to be work at my other job at 8...uuggghhh!!! So....can someone give me the jist of what happen over the weekend?

Anywayas, I went to my cousin's bridal shower on Sat and found out that my one cousin is a fashion designer!!! She has her own line and everything!! Would I get into trouble if I post a link on here in this group?!? I'm sooo proud of her that I just want to tell everyone!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Dodie

Launchpad11B said:


> Dodie, you can do no wrong in my eyes! No apology neccessary.



Wow. Will you talk to Phillip about that for me?


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Wow. Will you talk to Phillip about that for me?



Morning, Dodie! How is Greta doing?


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> Morning, Dodie! How is Greta doing?


No better, but not worse either. We're still waiting for some test results that should come in today or tomorrow.  *Thanks *for asking, Todd.

(For those of you not on Facebook, Greta is my dog who is pretty sick right now. We're trying to find out what's wrong with her.)


----------



## NancyIL

baby1disney said:


> Good morning everyone!!!
> 
> It's been a really loooong weekend for me...workin and everything else. I also see that it's been a looong weekend here!! I went to go do some back reading and I had like 15 pages....needless to say that I didn't do it...waaay too tired!! I just got off of work at 3 this morning and had to be work at my other job at 8...uuggghhh!!! So....can someone give me the jist of what happen over the weekend?
> 
> Anywayas, I went to my cousin's bridal shower on Sat and found out that my one cousin is a fashion designer!!! She has her own line and everything!! Would I get into trouble if I post a link on here in this group?!? I'm sooo proud of her that I just want to tell everyone!!!
> 
> Thanks!!


Terrie - that's a lot of hours at work! I don't think you missed any "happenings" over the weekend, other than the usual banter. 

I wouldn't mind if you posted a link to your cousin's web site.  

So - did you book your WDW resort for DAP?


----------



## baby1disney

NancyIL said:


> Terrie - that's a lot of hours at work! I don't think you missed any "happenings" over the weekend, other than the usual banter.
> 
> I wouldn't mind if you posted a link to your cousin's web site.
> 
> So - did you book your WDW resort for DAP?



Unfortunately, I didn't because the tips sucked!! Between spending money for gas and getting my cosuin a bridal shower gift and a lil bit of groceries, I couldn't. It would be nice if I could do it this paycheck...but we'll see.

I'm starting to get depressed about this!!! It seems like everything is getting in the way of me doin this!! UUUGGGGHHHH!!!!!! Sorry......

I'm sure I'll figure something out....thanks for askin Nancy!! I really wanna go...especially since I have you basically "kickin" my butt about ressing!! LOL!! If I had a regular c.c. I would've done it by now. But, I'm one of those Americans without a CC....AHHHH!! the HORROR!!!! LOL!!!!

Here's my cousin's website:

www.es1122.com

Thanks!!


----------



## aspen37

Good Morning everyone! We are almost a week closer to DAP!


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't because the tips sucked!! Between spending money for gas and getting my cosuin a bridal shower gift *and a lil bit of groceries,* I couldn't.



Food is not a reasonable excuse!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Renysmom

Dodie said:


> No better, but not worse either. We're still waiting for some test results that should come in today or tomorrow.  *Thanks *for asking, Todd.
> 
> (For those of you not on Facebook, Greta is my dog who is pretty sick right now. We're trying to find out what's wrong with her.)



Dodie    I was hoping there would be better news.  Still praying for Greta to be better soon.



aspen37 said:


> Good Morning everyone! We are almost a week closer to DAP!


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> Hi Kathy!!  Thanks, it's good to be back.
> 
> How are you?  The last time I was around there was talk of you going to the INDY meet....are you?



I am...BUSY!!!!  Work is insane right about now.

I am not going to make the Indy Meet. Aside from work, I am in the middle of buying a place. I just can swing it.

I'll see you in December for certain!


----------



## TXYankee

Happy Monday!


----------



## baby1disney

I'm sooooo sleepy.........

I need sleep!!!

I'll tell you one thing: GERMANS CAN DRINK THEIR BUTTS OFF!!!!! HOLY TOLEDO!!!!!! I have NEVER seen a group of people that drink that much, function all night, and not argue with anyone or get upset over anything?!?!? I didn't think that was possible!!! Although they did invite me to the German American fest in two weeks...I might go because that'll be my bday around that time!!! I'm sooo glad it's over!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## NancyIL

baby1disney said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't because the tips sucked!! Between spending money for gas and getting my cosuin a bridal shower gift and a lil bit of groceries, I couldn't. It would be nice if I could do it this paycheck...but we'll see.
> 
> I'm starting to get depressed about this!!! It seems like everything is getting in the way of me doin this!! UUUGGGGHHHH!!!!!! Sorry......
> 
> I'm sure I'll figure something out....thanks for askin Nancy!! I really wanna go...especially since I have you basically "kickin" my butt about ressing!! LOL!! If I had a regular c.c. I would've done it by now. But, I'm one of those Americans without a CC....AHHHH!! the HORROR!!!! LOL!!!!



People who pay with cash generally spend less than people who pay with credit  - so think of all the money you have been saving due to lack of a credit card! 

While I have been  "kickin' your butt" about reserving the hotel room - I don't want to encourage you  to do this if it's going to put a major crimp in your budget. The $67 one-night room deposit is one of the least expensive parts of the DAP weekend. You also need to budget for airfare, theme park tickets, the remaining  hotel night(s), and meals. 

You're not going to like this suggestion - but if it were me and money was particularly tight right now - I would  skip DAP and  save my vacation money for a future trip.


----------



## baby1disney

NancyIL said:


> People who pay with cash generally spend less than people who pay with credit  - so think of all the money you have been saving due to lack of a credit card!
> 
> While I have been  "kickin' your butt" about reserving the hotel room - I don't want to encourage you  to do this if it's going to put a major crimp in your budget. The $67 one-night room deposit is one of the least expensive parts of the DAP weekend. You also need to budget for airfare, theme park tickets, the remaining  hotel night(s), and meals.
> 
> You're not going to like this suggestion - but if it were me and money was particularly tight right now - I would  skip DAP and  save my vacation money for a future trip.



It's not that money is tight right now...it's just sooo many others things get in the way!! But...maybe as a bday present to myself...I'll book it!!! I just wish I had a rich aunt/uncle..ya know?!?!


----------



## NancyIL

baby1disney said:


> It's not that money is tight right now...it's just sooo many others things get in the way!! But...maybe as a bday present to myself...I'll book it!!! I just wish I had a rich aunt/uncle..ya know?!?!


Would your fashion designer cousin like to go with you?


----------



## TXYankee

All this talk of money made me think that I better work on a budget.

Now I am going solo but I should have a friend or roomie by Dec.  I have booked 5 nights at the POp with free dining.  Please look at my budget and see if I am in the ballpark or missed something big?  I may cut some things out.  I figure I will include everything, then pick and chose!

Expense                                     Calculations	                       Cost

POP 5 nights-free dining        ($626 / 2 people)	          =              $313
Park Ticket - 5 day (upgrade 1 day) ($228-$79)=           $149
Airline ticket		                               =                 $178
Airport Parking ($10 x 6 days)	                =         $60
MVMCP		                                          =                     $60    
DATW	                            (5 drinks@ $10 )    =                      $50
HOB Gospel Brunch		                               =                   $40
Tips (food & service)	  (6 days X $10)	      =                  $60
Adult Beverages	              (2 per day =8 @$10) =	           $80
Taxi (From POR / after DAP)	  (2 trips x $10) =                        $20
Misc Purchases		                       =                           $50

TOTAL	                                                                        *$1,060*


----------



## NancyIL

TXYankee said:


> All this talk of money made me think that I better work on a budget.
> 
> Now I am going solo but I should have a friend or roomie by Dec.  I have booked 5 nights at the POp with free dining.  Please look at my budget and see if I am in the ballpark or missed something big?  I may cut some things out.  I figure I will include everything, then pick and chose!
> 
> Expense                                     Calculations	                       Cost
> 
> POP 5 nights-free dining        ($626 / 2 people)	          =              $313
> Park Ticket - 5 day (upgrade 1 day) ($228-$79)=           $149
> Airline ticket		                               =                 $178
> Airport Parking ($10 x 6 days)	                =         $60
> MVMCP		                                          =                     $60
> DATW	                            (5 drinks@ $10 )    =                      $50
> HOB Gospel Brunch		                               =                   $40
> Tips (food & service)	  (6 days X $10)	      =                  $60
> Adult Beverages	              (2 per day =8 @$10) =	           $80
> Taxi (From POR / after DAP)	  (2 trips x $10) =                        $20
> Misc Purchases		                       =                           $50
> 
> TOTAL	                                                                        *$1,060*



It looks like you covered  everything!


----------



## baby1disney

NancyIL said:


> Would your fashion designer cousin like to go with you?


 LOL!! She even lives in Tampa!!! But,she just graduated from college and I think she's extremely busy!! I think she's working on getting her designs patented(sp?)



TXYankee said:


> All this talk of money made me think that I better work on a budget.
> 
> Now I am going solo but I should have a friend or roomie by Dec.  I have booked 5 nights at the POp with free dining.  Please look at my budget and see if I am in the ballpark or missed something big?  I may cut some things out.  I figure I will include everything, then pick and chose!
> 
> Expense                                     Calculations	                       Cost
> 
> POP 5 nights-free dining        ($626 / 2 people)	          =              $313
> Park Ticket - 5 day (upgrade 1 day) ($228-$79)=           $149
> Airline ticket		                               =                 $178
> *Airport Parking ($10 x 6 days)	                =         $60*MVMCP		                                          =                     $60
> DATW	                            (5 drinks@ $10 )    =                      $50
> HOB Gospel Brunch		                               =                   $40
> Tips (food & service)	  (6 days X $10)	      =                  $60
> Adult Beverages	              (2 per day =8 @$10) =	           $80
> Taxi (From POR / after DAP)	  (2 trips x $10) =                        $20
> Misc Purchases		                       =                           $50
> 
> TOTAL	                                                                        *$1,060*



I don't know if it's feesable, but could you get a family member or a friend to take you to the airport?? That would save you some extra dough!!!


----------



## TXYankee

baby1disney said:


> LOL!! She even lives in Tampa!!! But,she just graduated from college and I think she's extremely busy!! I think she's working on getting her designs patented(sp?)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's feesable, but could you get a family member or a friend to take you to the airport?? That would save you some extra dough!!!



That is the "fat" budget.  I will try to slim it down but I wanted to be ready just in case.  I may be able to get DH to take me to the airport.  I could cut out the Adult beverages and spending money, Share taxis if someone is available the same time I want to go, skip MVMCP and Gospel Brunch.  Not Drink at DATW, and I could save $350, bringing  the cost to $710.  That would be the lowest possible cost.  But I know me...when I am in WDW I end up doing all the things I want to do....therefore I better plan on the $1060.

Anyone want to sponsor me?


----------



## mainegal

TXYankee said:


> All this talk of money made me think that I better work on a budget.
> 
> Now I am going solo but I should have a friend or roomie by Dec.  I have booked 5 nights at the POp with free dining.  Please look at my budget and see if I am in the ballpark or missed something big?  I may cut some things out.  I figure I will include everything, then pick and chose!
> 
> Expense                                     Calculations	                       Cost
> 
> POP 5 nights-free dining        ($626 / 2 people)	          =              $313
> Park Ticket - 5 day (upgrade 1 day) ($228-$79)=           $149
> Airline ticket		                               =                 $178
> Airport Parking ($10 x 6 days)	                =         $60
> MVMCP		                                          =                     $60
> DATW	                            (5 drinks@ $10 )    =                      $50
> HOB Gospel Brunch		                               =                   $40
> Tips (food & service)	  (6 days X $10)	      =                  $60
> Adult Beverages	              (2 per day =8 @$10) =	           $80
> Taxi (From POR / after DAP)	  (2 trips x $10) =                        $20
> Misc Purchases		                       =                           $50
> 
> TOTAL	                                                                        *$1,060*



Oh, my!  I really would like to go, but...
My airfare is over $300. I live 75 miles from airport, no one will drive me there. Parking is $12 / day.  Etc.

Plus it is really at the wrong time work-wise.

I think I will save up my money for a wowza of a trip December 2010.  
Can we do Toy Story Midway Mania them too? Pleeeaassseee...


----------



## baby1disney

It just all depends you know!! I had a friend one year decide at the very last minute that he wanted to go to Disney for a week. He literally made ressie the night before. I don't know how he did this, but his whole trip only costed him about $800!! With airfare, food, hotel, etc!! He said that he booked ASMo..his fav..but they were way overbooked and he got to stay at either OKW or GF...can't really remember which one. At first he thought he would just get a studio..since it's only him. But, then he got a one bedroom!!! 

I told him that he needs to send a whole lot of Pixie Dust over this way!!!!. Oh and one more thing, that price included his 8 day park hopper as well!!!

That's it...I'm going to take Todd's advice and stop buying groceries...just long enough to book my room!!! ROTFL!!!!:roftl2:


----------



## maroo

baby1disney said:


> It just all depends you know!! I had a friend one year decide at the very last minute that he wanted to go to Disney for a week. He literally made ressie the night before. I don't know how he did this, but his whole trip only costed him about $800!! With airfare, food, hotel, etc!! He said that he booked ASMo..his fav..but they were way overbooked and he got to stay at either OKW or GF...can't really remember which one. At first he thought he would just get a studio..since it's only him. But, then he got a one bedroom!!!



This happened to me TODAY!  

I was one of those very lucky people that got the upgrade PIN from POP to OKW/SSR a few weeks ago (this was for the September FD promotion).  We originally got a Studio...but I called today about another ressie (December) and double checked that there were no 1 BR's available and there were!  18 days till that trip!!  

We got upgraded to a 1 BR at the same price I was paying for POP value season AND got Free Dining!  I ran the numbers and that is a 79% discount PLUS I got Free Dining.   You can't beat that with a stick!   

That is a seriously cheap vacation!  So...I bet it was OKW - as that is usually the resort that gets the upgrades (and SSR)...I kinda doubt it was the GF.


----------



## baby1disney

maroo said:


> This happened to me TODAY!
> 
> I was one of those very lucky people that got the upgrade PIN from POP to OKW/SSR a few weeks ago (this was for the September FD promotion).  I originally got a Studio...but I called today about another ressie (December) and double checked that there were no 1 BR's available and there were!  18 days till that trip!!
> 
> I got upgraded to a 1 BR at the same price I was paying for POP value season AND got Free Dining!  I ran the numbers and that is a 79% discount PLUS I got Free Dining.   You can't beat that with a stick!
> 
> That is a seriously cheap vacation!  So...I bet it was OKW - as that is usually the resort that gets the upgrades (and SSR)...I kinda doubt it was the GF.




WOW!!!! I could say that I hate you...jealous of you....blah, blah, blah!!! But, I'm not. And do you want to know why??

WITH ALL OF THE GOOD THAT YOU DO, YOU DESERVE IT!!!!!!   YOU GIVE SOOO MUCH TO THE PEOPLE IN YOUR LIFE...ESPECIALLY KIDS!!!! GO GIRL!!! I'M SOO PROUD OF YOU!!! I'M HAPPY IT WAS YOU AND NOT SOMEONE ELSE!!!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

TXYankee said:


> All this talk of money made me think that I better work on a budget.
> 
> 
> TOTAL	                                                                        *$1,060*



I think you did great on your budget even if you call it "fat". Mine is more and would love to get it down to $1060. I'll post mine in a bit.



maroo said:


> This happened to me TODAY!
> 
> I was one of those very lucky people that got the upgrade PIN from POP to OKW/SSR a few weeks ago (this was for the September FD promotion).  We originally got a Studio...but I called today about another ressie (December) and double checked that there were no 1 BR's available and there were!  18 days till that trip!!
> 
> We got upgraded to a 1 BR at the same price I was paying for POP value season AND got Free Dining!  I ran the numbers and that is a 79% discount PLUS I got Free Dining.   You can't beat that with a stick!
> 
> That is a seriously cheap vacation!  So...I bet it was OKW - as that is usually the resort that gets the upgrades (and SSR)...I kinda doubt it was the GF.



Mary, that totally rocks! And  you deserve every bit of that good karma.


----------



## Minnie Lor

My budget is on the "fat" side too and I'm staying 8 nights

Puddle jumper to MCI:    $148.00
MCI-MCO via SWA	        $169.20
Pop Century	        $442.88 - (8 nights with a 40% discount)
Park Hopper	        $259.00 - (6 day that I bought 18 months ago)
Dining Budget	        $260.00 - (mostly CS, 3-4 TS)
MVMCP Ticket	          $62.84
Misc. Spending	        $100.00
MouseKeeping	          $14.00
JellyRolls ?	          $10.00
DIS Fee	                       $25.00
*Total cost	      $1,490.92*


----------



## NancyIL

TLinden (Karen) is organizing the *7th Annual Jellyrolls Meet* on Thursday, Dec. 10th at 8 p.m.   I know it's the same night as the Yeehaw  Bob meet at Port Orleans - but thought I'd mention it: 

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=33197318#post33197318


----------



## baby1disney

UUUGGHHHH!!!!! There's tooooo much DAP and not enough weekend!!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## jeanigor

NancyIL said:


> TLinden (Karen) is organizing the *7th Annual Jellyrolls Meet* on Thursday, Dec. 10th at 8 p.m.   I know it's the same night as the Yeehaw  Bob meet at Port Orleans - but thought I'd mention it:
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=33197318#post33197318



Thank you for pointing that out Nancy. There will be meets that coincide and overlap. You're not going to be able to do everything. Choose what you want to do and do it. And have a good time!!!


----------



## TXYankee

NancyIL said:


> TLinden (Karen) is organizing the *7th Annual Jellyrolls Meet* on Thursday, Dec. 10th at 8 p.m.   I know it's the same night as the Yeehaw  Bob meet at Port Orleans - but thought I'd mention it:
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=33197318#post33197318



That is an interesting option.  I love Jellyrolls and the Boardwalk area!

Note to self: add $10.00 to budget


----------



## tiggerbell

Hey, Nikki - thanks for the information on CS - I didn't know about that pool slide - too cool! 

It was fun talking to you this morning!!!  Don't be such a stranger!


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Hey, Nikki - thanks for the information on CS - I didn't know about that pool slide - too cool!
> 
> It was fun talking to you this morning!!!  Don't be such a stranger!



You're not trying to tell me anything right?


----------



## NancyIL

TXYankee said:


> That is an interesting option.  I love Jellyrolls and the Boardwalk area!
> 
> Note to self: add $10.00 to budget



I avoided going to Jellyrolls for years because I couldn't stand the smell of cigarette smoke. Now that it's non-smoking - it's a whole lot more appealing to me.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

tiggerbell said:


> Hey, Nikki - thanks for the information on CS - I didn't know about that pool slide - too cool!
> 
> It was fun talking to you this morning!!!  Don't be such a stranger!



Welcome, Jaime!!! 

Yes, I have been too much of a stranger to this particular thread. I guess I need to start posting over here more.


----------



## robind

tiggerbell said:


> Hey, Nikki - thanks for the information on CS - I didn't know about that pool slide - too cool!
> 
> It was fun talking to you this morning!!!  Don't be such a stranger!





*NikkiBell* said:


> Welcome, Jaime!!!
> 
> Yes, I have been too much of a stranger to this particular thread. I guess I need to start posting over here more.



Yeah, I'm with Jaime, don't be a stranger.  Wish you could have been with us at the Chicago meet.  A great time was had by all.  DAP is going to be a hoot.


----------



## TXYankee

TXYankee said:


> All this talk of money made me think that I better work on a budget.
> 
> Now I am going solo but I should have a friend or roomie by Dec.  I have booked 5 nights at the POp with free dining.  Please look at my budget and see if I am in the ballpark or missed something big?  I may cut some things out.  I figure I will include everything, then pick and chose!
> 
> Expense                                     Calculations	                       Cost
> 
> POP 5 nights-free dining        ($626 / 2 people)	          =              $313
> Park Ticket - 5 day (upgrade 1 day) ($228-$79)=           $149
> Airline ticket		                               =                 $178
> Airport Parking ($10 x 6 days)	                =         $60
> MVMCP		                                          =                     $60
> DATW	                            (5 drinks@ $10 )    =                      $50
> HOB Gospel Brunch		                               =                   $40
> Tips (food & service)	  (6 days X $10)	      =                  $60
> Adult Beverages	              (2 per day =8 @$10) =	           $80
> Taxi (From POR / after DAP)	  (2 trips x $10) =                        $20
> Misc Purchases		                       =                           $50
> 
> TOTAL	                                                                        *$1,060*



Add $10 for Jellyrolls admin and $10 for drinks

New Budget  *$1080.00*

Well, it looks like a alot so I thought I would break it down so it looked better to me!

$1080 less Deposit paid $200 & less airline ticket paid $180 = $700

$700 / 17 Fridays until DAP =$41.18 a week added to pre paid VISA

Round up for easy math = *$45.00 a week for DAP*

Ahhhh...that sounds much better


----------



## shellyminnie

*NikkiBell* said:


> Welcome, Jaime!!!
> 
> Yes, I have been too much of a stranger to this particular thread. I guess I need to start posting over here more.



Yes, you need to post more because YOU NEED TO COME!!! Flatties don't have that much strength


----------



## *NikkiBell*

ROFL...true true....


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I finally booked my room.   Whoo Hooo.  We have changed over to CBR for the pirate pool my son will love it.  So where are these grids/blocks of events planned.   I need to seriously catch up after being MIA for the last month and a half.


----------



## dpuck1998

*NikkiBell* said:


> Welcome, Jaime!!!
> 
> Yes, I have been too much of a stranger to this particular thread. I guess I need to start posting over here more.



We should start a fund to send Nikki to DAP.  I'm in for 20


----------



## Renysmom

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I finally booked my room.   Whoo Hooo.  We have changed over to CBR for the pirate pool my son will love it.  So where are these grids/blocks of events planned.   I need to seriously catch up after being MIA for the last month and a half.



YEA I am so glad you are booked.. Can't wait to meet you


----------



## tiggerbell

shellyminnie said:


> Yes, you need to post more because YOU NEED TO COME!!! Flatties don't have that much strength


 

We could ALL bring a Nikki flattie!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

tiggerbell said:


> We could ALL bring a Nikki flattie!!!



I like it, like Nikki trading cards!  I'll have the Ace of Spades and Jaime can have a joker!!


----------



## shellyminnie

*NikkiBell* said:


> Welcome, Jaime!!!
> 
> Yes, I have been too much of a stranger to this particular thread. I guess I need to start posting over here more.





tiggerbell said:


> We could ALL bring a Nikki flattie!!!



We need to make sure her picture is taken with EVERYONE!!


----------



## tiggerbell

dpuck1998 said:


> I like it, like Nikki trading cards! I'll have the Ace of Spades and Jaime can have a joker!!


 

I don't already have you, Don???


----------



## *NikkiBell*

ROFL...Nikki trading cards?! I like the sound of that! 

FYI Don...I have no $$$ issues with getting to DAP; I own DVC. I just can't get there with work as of right now.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

jeanigor said:


> Me, too.


Todd, did you get my call?  I wan't sure if I had the right number.  If not, someone got a very strange message.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

NancyIL said:


> TLinden (Karen) is organizing the *7th Annual Jellyrolls Meet* on Thursday, Dec. 10th at 8 p.m.   I know it's the same night as the Yeehaw  Bob meet at Port Orleans - but thought I'd mention it:
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=33197318#post33197318





jeanigor said:


> Thank you for pointing that out Nancy. There will be meets that coincide and overlap. You're not going to be able to do everything. Choose what you want to do and do it. And have a good time!!!



Hmmm, no reason not to do both.  JR doesn't get hopping until around 11...


----------



## tiggerbell

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Todd, did you get my call? I wan't sure if I had the right number. If not, someone got a very strange message.


 

Yes, he played it on the speaker - we were DYING!!!!!


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

tiggerbell said:


> Yes, he played it on the speaker - we were DYING!!!!!


Oh good.  It was fun to follow along on FB.


----------



## mainegal

I am pretty sure that I am not going to be able to get out of the library in December.  The renovation project will be just finishing and we will be moving back and settling in. 

Please, can my flattie go?!


----------



## robind

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Todd, did you get my call?  I wan't sure if I had the right number.  If not, someone got a very strange message.





tiggerbell said:


> Yes, he played it on the speaker - we were DYING!!!!!





Mouse Skywalker said:


> Oh good.  It was fun to follow along on FB.



Dam, Jaime beat me too it.  But what I want to know, was there an alligator in there???


----------



## dpuck1998

*NikkiBell* said:


> ROFL...Nikki trading cards?! I like the sound of that!
> 
> FYI Don...I have no $$$ issues with getting to DAP; I own DVC. I just can't get there with work as of right now.



Well then, sounds like you need a new job!!  Teaching is over rated anyway


----------



## DVCsince02

Hi!  Off to catch up...


----------



## mainegal

*NikkiBell* said:


> I have no $$$ issues with getting to DAP; I own DVC. I just can't get there with work as of right now.



Mine is partly money - do _not _own DVC!  Mostly work schedule this year.  

Can Lyn and Nikki's flatties be buddies?


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

DVCsince02 said:


> Hi!  Off to catch up...



Hey there hope your birthday was fantastic.


----------



## NancyIL

UrsulasShadow said:


> Hmmm, no reason not to do both.  JR doesn't get hopping until around 11...



Are you kidding? I can barely stay awake until 11! I hadn't planned to go to Port Orleans after the Osborne Lights, but will probably go to Jellyrolls for awhile. Too bad I'm not staying at the Swan or Dolphin this time, as it would be very convenient!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I am gonna do some of the events and if people need rides I can help out if needed.   Let me know closer to the dates.


----------



## DVCsince02

Liz, can Brandie and I hitch a ride if needed?


----------



## NancyIL

TXYankee said:


> Add $10 for Jellyrolls admin and $10 for drinks
> 
> New Budget  *$1080.00*
> 
> Well, it looks like a alot so I thought I would break it down so it looked better to me!
> 
> $1080 less Deposit paid $200 & less airline ticket paid $180 = $700
> 
> $700 / 17 Fridays until DAP =$41.18 a week added to pre paid VISA
> 
> Round up for easy math = *$45.00 a week for DAP*
> 
> Ahhhh...that sounds much better



It's much more manageable when you break it down like that!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

DVCsince02 said:


> Liz, can Brandie and I hitch a ride if needed?



Absolutely dont pay for taxi's.   I can even get Gene to drive his truck up and let you have it for the w/e if that is easier.


----------



## spaddy

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I finally booked my room.   Whoo Hooo.  We have changed over to CBR for the pirate pool my son will love it.  So where are these grids/blocks of events planned.   I need to seriously catch up after being MIA for the last month and a half.



We are staying at CB also.  I decided to book a pirate room because I thought my son would like it.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

spaddy said:


> We are staying at CB also.  I decided to book a pirate room because I thought my son would like it.




Cool maybe the boys can hang out at the pool.   How old is your son.  Ethan is 4.


----------



## scarlett873

I don't think that I am getting involved in the flattie stuff this trip. Others can bring flatties if they would like, but i'm not getting involved...I reserve the right to change my mind though...lol

I'm off to Ft Wayne tomorrow for a few days...my sister in law in being induced tomorrow morning! So hopefully...if everything goes alright, i'll have a brand new nephew tomorrow!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

scarlett873 said:


> I don't think that I am getting involved in the flattie stuff this trip. Others can bring flatties if they would like, but i'm not getting involved...I reserve the right to change my mind though...lol
> 
> I'm off to Ft Wayne tomorrow for a few days...my sister in law in being induced tomorrow morning! So hopefully...if everything goes alright, i'll have a brand new nephew tomorrow!



Congrats on the new nephew how exciting!!!


----------



## katscradle

Good morning!
Hope everyone had a great weekend.
We had a great weekend, even if it was a bit warm.


----------



## MerriePoppins

scarlett873 said:


> I don't think that I am getting involved in the flattie stuff this trip. Others can bring flatties if they would like, but i'm not getting involved...I reserve the right to change my mind though...lol
> 
> I'm off to Ft Wayne tomorrow for a few days...my sister in law in being induced tomorrow morning! So hopefully...if everything goes alright, i'll have a brand new nephew tomorrow!




Have a safe trip Brandie.  

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Renysmom

scarlett873 said:


> I don't think that I am getting involved in the flattie stuff this trip. Others can bring flatties if they would like, but i'm not getting involved...I reserve the right to change my mind though...lol
> 
> I'm off to Ft Wayne tomorrow for a few days...my sister in law in being induced tomorrow morning! So hopefully...if everything goes alright, i'll have a brand new nephew tomorrow!



Yea a new baby is always the best, and you can start right away influencing his character choices 

Congrats to your brother and SIL


----------



## spaddy

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Cool maybe the boys can hang out at the pool.   How old is your son.  Ethan is 4.



Michael is 4 and will be 5 by December.  I am sure he will love hanging out.  

I think I would recognize you from FB.  If some strange lady starts talking you, it is me.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

spaddy said:


> Michael is 4 and will be 5 by December.  I am sure he will love hanging out.
> 
> I think I would recognize you from FB.  If some strange lady starts talking you, it is me.



That is to weird Ethan turns 5 in Dec too.   He was born on the 30th.


----------



## spaddy

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> That is to weird Ethan turns 5 in Dec too.   He was born on the 30th.



Michael's birthday is the end of September, but very close.  If Michael's birthday was early we probably wouldn't be going to DAP because he would be starting Kindergarten this year.


----------



## baby1disney

TXYankee said:


> Add $10 for Jellyrolls admin and $10 for drinks
> 
> New Budget  *$1080.00*
> 
> Well, it looks like a alot so I thought I would break it down so it looked better to me!
> 
> $1080 less Deposit paid $200 & less airline ticket paid $180 = $700
> 
> $700 / 17 Fridays until DAP =$41.18 a week added to pre paid VISA
> 
> Round up for easy math = *$45.00 a week for DAP*
> 
> Ahhhh...that sounds much better



I looove it!!!

And...since I'm not as hip and cool as the rest of ya, what the heck are flatties?!?!? LMAO!!!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Morning Friends!


----------



## shellyminnie

*NikkiBell* said:


> Morning Friends!



Morning!!


----------



## tiggerbell

*NikkiBell* said:


> Morning Friends!


 

*NIKKI!!!!!!!!* 

Hi!


----------



## dpuck1998

*NikkiBell* said:


> Morning Friends!


----------



## fakereadhed

spaddy said:


> Michael's birthday is the end of September, but very close.  If Michael's birthday was early we probably wouldn't be going to DAP because he would be starting Kindergarten this year.



I'm pulling my kindergartner out for DAP- gotta have my priorities! :rotfl2

Have to strike while the iron's hot and enjoy time with him before he gets older and loses his mind like my older two and actually thinks there are other places to vacation.  By the time they hit middle school they wanted to go somewhere else(where did I go wrong?) plus then they really couldn't miss school without falling behind. So I am going to treasure this short time with him until the whole family has deserted me and I'm flying solo.


----------



## chirurgeon

Good Morning Everyone, I can't find the DATW thread.  I wanted to add my name.  Does anyone want to have a break in America and listen to the Candlelight Processional if we time it right?  Hope and I are thinking about doing the dinner package on Saturday and see Vanessa Williams.  As Hope said, it would be good to sit down for a while before the madness of TSM 2.0. But I thought Andy Garica would be good too.

Kim


----------



## shellyminnie

chirurgeon said:


> Good Morning Everyone, I can't find the DATW thread.  I wanted to add my name.  Does anyone want to have a break in America and listen to the Candlelight Processional if we time it right?  Hope and I are thinking about doing the dinner package on Saturday and see Vanessa Williams.  As Hope said, it would be good to sit down for a while before the madness of TSM 2.0. But I thought Andy Garica would be good too.
> 
> Kim



Here you go Kim!! http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2198508


----------



## kimisabella

fakereadhed said:


> I'm pulling my kindergartner out for DAP- gotta have my priorities! :rotfl2
> 
> Have to strike while the iron's hot and enjoy time with him before he gets older and loses his mind like my older two and actually thinks there are other places to vacation.  By the time they hit middle school they wanted to go somewhere else(where did I go wrong?) plus then they really couldn't miss school without falling behind. So I am going to treasure this short time with him until the whole family has deserted me and I'm flying solo.



I'm also pulling my two girls out of school for DAP, they will be in 1st and 5th grades.  They will be missing 4 full days of school.  If it was Middle School or High School, I wouldn't do it, but, I'm going to ask for their work ahead of time  - people in our school do it all the time, multiple times a year, so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Please send PD. My puppy hurt her hip this morning and can't walk right now.


----------



## cm387

I'm pulling 3 out of my 4 kids from school.  5th, 3rd and 1st grade.  At 2 weeks before Christmas the kids are all starting to go a little crazy anyway, and it is elementary school.  Have to do it now before they hit middle school and things become too difficult.  Family time needs to have some priority in the scheme of things.


----------



## shellyminnie

*NikkiBell* said:


> Please send PD. My puppy hurt her hip this morning and can't walk right now.



Uh-oh. What happened?


----------



## cm387

oh sorry Nikki...hope she's better soon.  Hopefully she'll bounce right back....


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Not exactly sure. She was fine when she woke up and went outside. She came back in and couldn't really walk. This has happened once before. She has a bad hip so I think it went out again.


----------



## winotracy

baby1disney said:


> I looove it!!!
> 
> And...since I'm not as hip and cool as the rest of ya, what the heck are flatties?!?!? LMAO!!!



Not really that funny, but it was fun.  Just do a search on flatties and I'm sure it will bring up the threads about this.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Heh, my flattie had a BLAST on 1.0!!! I have pics with Mickey and Lee C!!! Not to mention a certain few DISers.


----------



## spaddy

fakereadhed said:


> I'm pulling my kindergartner out for DAP- gotta have my priorities! :rotfl2
> 
> Have to strike while the iron's hot and enjoy time with him before he gets older and loses his mind like my older two and actually thinks there are other places to vacation.  By the time they hit middle school they wanted to go somewhere else(where did I go wrong?) plus then they really couldn't miss school without falling behind. So I am going to treasure this short time with him until the whole family has deserted me and I'm flying solo.



Well, I booked PC 2.0 so I will have to pull him out for that.   I don't think he will have any trouble adjusting to kindergarten so I don't think it will be a problem.  



kimisabella said:


> I'm also pulling my two girls out of school for DAP, they will be in 1st and 5th grades.  They will be missing 4 full days of school.  If it was Middle School or High School, I wouldn't do it, but, I'm going to ask for their work ahead of time  - people in our school do it all the time, multiple times a year, so I'm not worried about it.



I am not really sure of our school policies on taking kids out of school.  I am honestly a little freaked out about it because in Pittsburgh public schools have no Spring break.  The only time there is a week off between August and June is between Christmas and New Year's.  This leaves me absolutely no Disney time. My DH absolutely refuses to go to Florida in the summer.


----------



## chirurgeon

shellyminnie said:


> Here you go Kim!! http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2198508



Thanks, Shelly.

Kim


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

*NikkiBell* said:


> Heh, my flattie had a BLAST on 1.0!!! I have pics with Mickey and Lee C!!! Not to mention a certain few DISers.



All of us flatties had a blast.  I loved my safety training.   Your outfits were way cool!!!


----------



## exwdwcm

Nikki- sorry to hear about your pup, hope all is okay. 

Dodie- i've been thinking about Greta too, hope she is doing better. 

it was so fun watching everyone with their flatties, but i did notice at one point, they did start to interfere with our vacation and it was a hassle to get them out and ensure we were taking pics.  of course i only had flatties of my family.    Like Brandie, I don't think i want that responsibility again! it was fun, but also a little work, i think i had more pics of the flatties than I do of us real people.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

lol Yes, I was very stylish on that trip, wasn't I?


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Good Morning Everyone:  It seems like this is where the cool kids hang out.  Talk to you all later.


----------



## spaddy

*NikkiBell* said:


> Please send PD. My puppy hurt her hip this morning and can't walk right now.



I hope she feels better.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I don't exactly understand how flatties could interfere with one's vacation, but that could just be me. I've done it before for people on other boards and never saw it as a chore. I'd take one or two pics a day so it wasn't a big deal. I always saw it as a selfless act for the people who were unable to go. I definitely saw it that way when I was taken on 1.0. It literally brought tears to my eyes because it was such a surprise and I wanted to go so badly. I felt very connected as a result. 

But, with that being said, I understand people not wanting to have the "flattie responsibility." The point is to have fun while away and I hope you all do!  In any event, Flattie Nikki already has her bags packed. Several people want to take her and she can't wait!


----------



## TXYankee

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I finally booked my room.   Whoo Hooo.  We have changed over to CBR for the pirate pool my son will love it.  So where are these grids/blocks of events planned.   I need to seriously catch up after being MIA for the last month and a half.



Liz,

So glad you will be at DAP and Ethan will be with you!  I am sure he will love CBR.  

Keep an eye on your laptop!

See you there!


----------



## kimisabella

spaddy said:


> Well, I booked PC 2.0 so I will have to pull him out for that.   I don't think he will have any trouble adjusting to kindergarten so I don't think it will be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not really sure of our school policies on taking kids out of school.  I am honestly a little freaked out about it because in Pittsburgh public schools have no Spring break.  The only time there is a week off between August and June is between Christmas and New Year's.  This leaves me absolutely no Disney time. My DH absolutely refuses to go to Florida in the summer.



Oh yeah, we're booked on PCC 2.0, so I guess I will be taking out my daughter in Middle School - forgot about that!!!  

I don't think our school has a "policy" about it - I know that it is classified as an unexcused absence as it is not medically related.  Last time I took them out of school for WDW I wrote a letter to the teacher & attendance office telling them exactly what I was doing and the reason.  Maybe you could ask the attendance office at the school if they have a policy and how many days would be allowed unexcused before there is a problem.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I'd suggest looking in your child's student handbook for attendance policy information. In our school district, that is in the beginning of the homework agenda which is handed out the first day of school. If you do not have that already, check the school website. It will be posted there.


----------



## TXYankee

To all of you parents taking your kids out of school for DAP:
!

I am trying to get my sister to join me...She is a second grade teacher and I will be taking her out of school for a couple of days!  This will not be the first time I have taken her out of school to go to WDW.  Don't tell anyone!!

If your kids are in my sisters class, please take them to DAP!


----------



## jeanigor

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Todd, did you get my call?  I wan't sure if I had the right number.  If not, someone got a very strange message.



You call made everyone laugh. Except Derek. We had to explain it a tish to him. Bravo to your humor!!


I saw on Kathy's facebook that they aren't recording a show this week. Guess I'll have to go back and relisten to last week's show.


----------



## kimisabella

exwdwcm said:


> Nikki- sorry to hear about your pup, hope all is okay.
> 
> Dodie- i've been thinking about Greta too, hope she is doing better.
> 
> it was so fun watching everyone with their flatties, but i did notice at one point, they did start to interfere with our vacation and it was a hassle to get them out and ensure we were taking pics.  of course i only had flatties of my family.    Like Brandie, I don't think i want that responsibility again! it was fun, but also a little work, i think i had more pics of the flatties than I do of us real people.




I know what you are saying Michelle - I think the fact that it was on a cruise made it a little more difficult.  I really didn't carry a bag or anything with me around on the ship so I found it harder to take the flattie with me, I would have had to take a bag or hold the flattie in my hand and walk around.


----------



## DVCsince02

exwdwcm said:


> Nikki- sorry to hear about your pup, hope all is okay.
> 
> Dodie- i've been thinking about Greta too, hope she is doing better.
> 
> it was so fun watching everyone with their flatties, but i did notice at one point, they did start to interfere with our vacation and it was a hassle to get them out and ensure we were taking pics.  of course i only had flatties of my family.    Like Brandie, I don't think i want that responsibility again! it was fun, but also a little work, i think i had more pics of the flatties than I do of us real people.



I agree, Michelle.  You get so involved with meeting people and doing things, that is was easy to forget your flat friends are getting squashed in your bag, or you forgot to change their outfit and they are wearing their formal gown on the beach, or their swimsuit in the dining room.


----------



## exwdwcm

*NikkiBell* said:


> I don't exactly understand how flatties could interfere with one's vacation, but that could just be me. I've done it before for people on other boards and never saw it as a chore. I'd take one or two pics a day so it wasn't a big deal. I always saw it as a selfless act for the people who were unable to go. I definitely saw it that way when I was taken on 1.0. It literally brought tears to my eyes because it was such a surprise and I wanted to go so badly. I felt very connected as a result.
> 
> But, with that being said, I understand people not wanting to have the "flattie responsibility." The point is to have fun while away and I hope you all do!  In any event, Flattie Nikki already has her bags packed. Several people want to take her and she can't wait!


oh, it was definitely fun, in fact at first, it was like a challenge to try and get the cool pics.  But i had three of my family members flatties, and it was hard to fit them in the bag first off, then I was pushing my mom in a wheelchair, so trying to fumble through the bags for the flatties while pushing her was hard.   Then when she wasn't in a  wheelchair, i was having to guide her as she walked, so it just was maybe a unique situation that made it harder for me to juggle all that.  Maybe i had a compromised flattie experience? 

You are right, it is a selfless thing to do and take the time out for and really makes following along at home when you can't go, a lot more fun!!!!  I am so glad flattie Nikki will be joining us, i hope to see her at TSM 2.0!  Maybe I can even get a coveted ride with her.  She is very stylish, I hear.    I really wish you could be there in person!!!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Ty Michelle. I hope I didn't touch a nerve. I just didn't really understand where you are coming from. I do now.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

TXYankee said:


> Liz,
> 
> So glad you will be at DAP and Ethan will be with you!  I am sure he will love CBR.
> 
> Keep an eye on your laptop!
> 
> See you there!



I will make sure I dont chage hotels this time.   I cant wait to see everyone again.  This time I can actually have fun and not worry.


----------



## exwdwcm

*NikkiBell* said:


> Ty Michelle. I hope I didn't touch a nerve. I just didn't really understand where you are coming from. I do now.


Maybe I need to see a therapist, I hope that didn't sound bad or anything- it really isn't a big deal, just don't think i will do it again.  I think maybe I have some flattie family resentment built up or something?  

although it was fun to dunk my sister's flattie head in the martinis at the martini tasting.  is that wrong?


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

DVCsince02 said:


> I agree, Michelle.  You get so involved with meeting people and doing things, that is was easy to forget your flat friends are getting squashed in your bag, or you forgot to change their outfit and they are wearing their formal gown on the beach, or their swimsuit in the dining room.



Hey there my flatties mama.   (sorry couldnt resist)  You did an amazig job with me but I can imagine it to be a bit time consuming.  I am not a picture taker though.    Our family did this thing were a different person had the flattie everyday so no one had the total responsibility of flatties trip.  Worked out much better only having it for a day and not 8 days.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Nikki I say we all pass you around and they we can talk about you and say you get around.  Ha ha LMAO.   (there I officially did it)


----------



## Minnie Lor

You all are a riot! It seems like I was going to ask a question or post a comment but darn it! I forgot what it was with all of this flattie talk.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Oh, now I remember. Nikki so sorry about the puppy. My 8 yr old lab has to stay confined in a small area for 12 weeks due to knees surgery. It's been a challenge. Maybe you could keep your puppy calm (not running, jumping, leaping) for at least a week and see if that helps. You can also give them baby aspirin but google the proper amount. (don't give tylenol or tylenol like - it can kill them) Lots of pixie dust for a complete recovery.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

ROFL...apparently that is how Flattie Nikki had the triplets.


----------



## spaddy

*NikkiBell* said:


> I'd suggest looking in your child's student handbook for attendance policy information. In our school district, that is in the beginning of the homework agenda which is handed out the first day of school. If you do not have that already, check the school website. It will be posted there.



Thanks that helped a lot.  I was finally able to find it on their website.  Our school district's website makes it impossible to find anything, but I was able to find it using the search function.  Their policies are managable.


----------



## spaddy

Minnie Lor said:


> Oh, now I remember. Nikki so sorry about the puppy. My 8 yr old lab has to stay confined in a small area for 12 weeks due to knees surgery. It's been a challenge. Maybe you could keep your puppy calm (not running, jumping, leaping) for at least a week and see if that helps. You can also give them baby aspirin but google the proper amount. (don't give tylenol or tylenol like - it can kill them) Lots of pixie dust for a complete recovery.



Torn ACL?  My dog had surgery 6 weeks ago for a torn ACL.  There seems to be a lot of that going around the DIS.


----------



## baby1disney

OK...I tried to look up flatties and had no luck. Apparently...it's not a funny thing. I wasn't laughing at "it". I was laughing because I have NO idea what it's about!!

I guess in due time, I'll figure it out.

I hope your puppy gets better!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

baby1disney said:


> OK...I tried to look up flatties and had no luck. Apparently...it's not a funny thing. I wasn't laughing at "it". I was laughing because I have NO idea what it's about!!
> 
> I guess in due time, I'll figure it out.
> 
> I hope your puppy gets better!!!



Do a search on the internet for "flat Stanley"


----------



## tiggerbell

dpuck1998 said:


> Do a search on the internet for "flat Stanley"


 

Good idea, Don - it's not a Dis'ser thing, it's something the kids did in school for years...  I had forgotten his original name!


----------



## kathrna

*NikkiBell* said:


> Morning Friends!



Morning all!! 

Nikki, I hope that your puppy feels better soon.  


I'm taking my 7th & 2nd grader out for 2 days for DAP (Friday & Monday).  I figure as long as we advise the school, gather the necessary materials, DO the studies, we will be OK.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Minnie Lor said:


> Oh, now I remember. Nikki so sorry about the puppy. My 8 yr old lab has to stay confined in a small area for 12 weeks due to knees surgery. It's been a challenge. Maybe you could keep your puppy calm (not running, jumping, leaping) for at least a week and see if that helps. You can also give them baby aspirin but google the proper amount. (don't give tylenol or tylenol like - it can kill them) Lots of pixie dust for a complete recovery.



reposting because Nikki posted at the same time.


----------



## Minnie Lor

spaddy said:


> Torn ACL?  My dog had surgery 6 weeks ago for a torn ACL.  There seems to be a lot of that going around the DIS.



Yep! We're on week two (seems like week four) She had a traditional and just got stitches out this morning.  I now get to sleep at night and not worry whether she's going to take her stitches out. I also get to leave the house anytime i want. Super  We're still towel walking to take her out to do her business but she's been toe touching and putting some of her weight on it. 

How is you dog recovering? De your's have TPLO, tight rope, or traditional?


----------



## scarlett873

*NikkiBell* said:


> I don't exactly understand how flatties could interfere with one's vacation, but that could just be me. I've done it before for people on other boards and never saw it as a chore. I'd take one or two pics a day so it wasn't a big deal. I always saw it as a selfless act for the people who were unable to go. I definitely saw it that way when I was taken on 1.0. It literally brought tears to my eyes because it was such a surprise and I wanted to go so badly. I felt very connected as a result.
> 
> But, with that being said, I understand people not wanting to have the "flattie responsibility." The point is to have fun while away and I hope you all do!  In any event, Flattie Nikki already has her bags packed. Several people want to take her and she can't wait!



The flattie thing...I had a blast with it during MF and PCC 1.0, but it seriously starts to interfere with stuff. I get so wrapped up in taking pics and posting them to FB...I just want to sit back and enjoy my trip. 

Others can have at it with the flatties. I'm choosing to not do it this time.


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> The flattie thing...I had a blast with it during MF and PCC 1.0, but it seriously starts to interfere with stuff. I get so wrapped up in taking pics and posting them to FB...I just want to sit back and enjoy my trip.
> 
> Others can have at it with the flatties. I'm choosing to not do it this time.



My problem was I would forget to bring my flattie with me sometimes. I for got to bring her to DATW and Castaway Cay.


----------



## maroo

*NikkiBell* said:


> Please send PD. My puppy hurt her hip this morning and can't walk right now.



Aw...I am so sorry, Nikki!  I hope she feels better soon!  




baby1disney said:


> OK...I tried to look up flatties and had no luck. Apparently...it's not a funny thing. I wasn't laughing at "it". I was laughing because I have NO idea what it's about!!
> 
> I guess in due time, I'll figure it out.
> 
> I hope your puppy gets better!!!



Terrie - You are not alone in having no idea what they are talking about!    Just in case you think that everyone knows but you...you have at least one person over here that has no clue.


----------



## chirurgeon

spaddy said:


> Torn ACL?  My dog had surgery 6 weeks ago for a torn ACL.  There seems to be a lot of that going around the DIS.



Anne, how is Jakey doing?  I was thinking about his has Molly was racing across the yard yesterday.

Kim


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Where is everyone having dinner Sat night before TSM?   I was thinking of doing Kona but maybe just something little and then the event?


----------



## spaddy

Minnie Lor said:


> Yep! We're on week two (seems like week four) She had a traditional and just got stitches out this morning.  I now get to sleep at night and not worry whether she's going to take her stitches out. I also get to leave the house anytime i want. Super  We're still towel walking to take her out to do her business but she's been toe touching and putting some of her weight on it.
> 
> How is you dog recovering? De your's have TPLO, tight rope, or traditional?



My dog had TTA.  It is simliar to TPLO, but a different technic to get to the same point.  He is doing well, and we just had his 6 week check.  He can walk on it normally, but he has a tendency to overdo it and then he starts limping again.  The vet said not to take him out on big runs yet, but he can go up and down stairs and move pretty freely.  

I hope the next 10 weeks go by quickly.  I did find it a relief to finally have the stitches out.  That is at least one less thing to worry about.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

scarlett873 said:


> The flattie thing...I had a blast with it during MF and PCC 1.0, but it seriously starts to interfere with stuff. I get so wrapped up in taking pics and posting them to FB...I just want to sit back and enjoy my trip.
> 
> Others can have at it with the flatties. I'm choosing to not do it this time.





aspen37 said:


> My problem was I would forget to bring my flattie with me sometimes. I for got to bring her to DATW and Castaway Cay.



I had a really good time with the flatties, too, at the 2 events I brought them to, but I have to agree with Brandie, et. al., they were a bit burdensome after a while.  If anyone has ever noticed, I travel LIGHT.  I do NOT carry stuff if I can avoid it.  If it doesn't fit in my pockets, I don't bring it.  And my muumuus don't have very big pockets...so no flatties this trip for me!


----------



## jeanigor

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Where is everyone having dinner Sat night before TSM?   I was thinking of doing Kona but maybe just something little and then the event?



I know we are on the counter service dining plan....and planning on doing the Osborne Lights on Saturday night before the party, so we aren't as rushed on Thursday evening.

I think we are planning on 'winging it'. Well maybe not entirely, but no iron clad schedule.


----------



## spaddy

chirurgeon said:


> Anne, how is Jakey doing?  I was thinking about his has Molly was racing across the yard yesterday.
> 
> Kim



He is doing pretty good.  Everything is healing well and seems to be getting back to normal.  I guess we are going to have to wait a little while longer before he can take his long runs.  The doctor said he can't injury himself, like break his leg, but he can cause himself discomfort if he has too much activity.  

I took him in on Saturday for his 6 week check up and they were having trouble with the Xray chemicals.  He ended up having to have 3 Xrays.  By this point he was a complete mess, he doesn't like the vet at all.  

I am glad Molly is doing so well.  Now that she has had both legs done you don't have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> I know we are on the counter service dining plan....and planning on doing the Osborne Lights on Saturday night before the party, so we aren't as rushed on Thursday evening.
> 
> I think we are planning on 'winging it'. Well maybe not entirely, but no iron clad schedule.



No iron clad schedule?? With Jaime??


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> I know we are on the counter service dining plan....and planning on doing the Osborne Lights on Saturday night before the party, so we aren't as rushed on Thursday evening.
> 
> I think we are planning on 'winging it'. Well maybe not entirely, but no iron clad schedule.


 

At 3:52, I have us entering One Man's Dream...


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> At 3:52, I have us entering One Man's Dream...



Owww.. I think I just bit my tongue off. According to my grid, we enter more than one man's dream.......


----------



## aspen37

Here are few pictures of my flattie.



J.L. getting ready to have lunch.










This is J.L. and I. 












Kathy with J.L. at the Muddy Buddy


----------



## georgemoe

Hi everyone.  Nuts at work so less time to DIS lately.

Sorry if I've missed your posts. Dodie, Anne, Nicole, and Lorie. Prayers and hugs for your pups.


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> Hi everyone.  Nuts at work so less time to DIS lately.
> 
> Sorry if I've missed your posts. Dodie, Anne, Nicole, and Lorie. Prayers and hugs for your pups.



Hello George.  Long time no see.

Thanks for the prayers and hugs for Jakey.


----------



## maroo

aspen37 said:


> Here are few pictures of my flattie.
> 
> 
> 
> J.L. getting ready to have lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is J.L. and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy with J.L. at the Muddy Buddy



OHHHH!!!

I get it!  A flattie!    

Thank you for cluing us in!


----------



## kimisabella

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Where is everyone having dinner Sat night before TSM?   I was thinking of doing Kona but maybe just something little and then the event?



I think we may get ADR's for a restuarant in DHS.  I'm figuring to have dinner, see Osbourne lights and stay until the party starts.  At least, that is my plan for right now, it is always subject to change!!!!


----------



## rtobe

*NikkiBell* said:


> Heh, my flattie had a BLAST on 1.0!!! I have pics with Mickey and Lee C!!! Not to mention a certain few DISers.


 
My flattie got to hang out with Nikki so we both had a BLAST   and I made a new friend   

And a shout out to Mary Jo who created the flatties  (and another new friend  )

Nikki - hope the puppy gets well quick!!! sending lots of pixie dust.


----------



## spaddy

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Where is everyone having dinner Sat night before TSM?   I was thinking of doing Kona but maybe just something little and then the event?



I am having lots of trouble deciding.  We are not going to go to the parks that day, so I was trying to think of a good CS that is not in the parks.  You also have to leave room for the street food. Man, do I love funnel cake.  I might try to go somewhere big for a late lunch.


----------



## rtobe

It took a little while to finish the last several pages of the thread. Sending get well wishes to everyone's fur babies who are in need of them. 

   Ok, now I have to get back   Have a good rest of the day!


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> I am having lots of trouble deciding.  We are not going to go to the parks that day, so I was trying to think of a good CS that is not in the parks.  You also have to leave room for the street food. Man, do I love funnel cake.  I might try to go somewhere big for a late lunch.



A big late lunch sounds good if you aren't making it a park day!


----------



## krissy2803

kimisabella said:


> I think we may get ADR's for a restuarant in DHS.  I'm figuring to have dinner, see Osbourne lights and stay until the party starts.  At least, that is my plan for right now, it is always subject to change!!!!


That's pretty much what we are planning on doing too. Probably going to be an early dinner, like around 4-5. Then just stick around DHS.


----------



## DVCsince02

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Where is everyone having dinner Sat night before TSM?   I was thinking of doing Kona but maybe just something little and then the event?



I'll have to check with my roomie, but she is busy watching the miracle of life today (or at least from the waiting room, LOL).

Is Kona the sushi place?  I want to try that, but Chris won't.


----------



## Dodie

More flattie fun - for those of you who don't "get it" - the flattie thread from DIS Podcast Cruise 1.0.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

DVCsince02 said:


> I'll have to check with my roomie, but she is busy watching the miracle of life today (or at least from the waiting room, LOL).
> 
> Is Kona the sushi place?  I want to try that, but Chris won't.



Kona is at the Poly but you can order off the Kona Island Bar sushi menu.   They have a regular menu.    

http://allears.net/menu/menu_kcd.htm

My TIW card is good for there too.  I was thinking an early dinner 4-5ish and then head over for the Osbourne lights and then the event.   Whatcha thinking.   The other option would be Hollywood Brown Derby but I dont know how Ethan will like it there.


----------



## jeanigor

Some flatties in Italy for DATW during Mousefest in 2008.






The real life 3D versions of the flatties in Japan(?) for DATW after Pod Cast Cruise 1.0








Great big shout out for Brandie and Mindy who carted us around during Mousefest and allowed us to live some of the magic through Facebook and here on the DIS!!!!


----------



## kab407

UrsulasShadow said:


> I had a really good time with the flatties, too, at the 2 events I brought them to, but I have to agree with Brandie, et. al., they were a bit burdensome after a while.  If anyone has ever noticed, I travel LIGHT.  I do NOT carry stuff if I can avoid it.  If it doesn't fit in my pockets, I don't bring it.  And my muumuus don't have very big pockets...so no flatties this trip for me!



sniff...sniff....I'm sorry I was such a flattie burden, Mindy.  If it weren't for the red sparkley shoes you forced me to wear at MF, I would not have been so demanding!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

jeanigor said:


> Some flatties in Italy for DATW during Mousefest in 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real life 3D versions of the flatties in Japan(?) for DATW after Pod Cast Cruise 1.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great big shout out for Brandie and Mindy who carted us around during Mousefest and allowed us to live some of the magic through Facebook and here on the DIS!!!!



This is an awesome post.   Flattie version to real life version.   LOVE IT!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

My shoes were U-G-L-Y, but they were comfortable.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Minnie Lor said:


> Yep! We're on week two (seems like week four) She had a traditional and just got stitches out this morning.  I now get to sleep at night and not worry whether she's going to take her stitches out. I also get to leave the house anytime i want. Super  We're still towel walking to take her out to do her business but she's been toe touching and putting some of her weight on it.
> 
> How is you dog recovering? De your's have TPLO, tight rope, or traditional?



What's towel walking?


----------



## Minnie Lor

*NikkiBell* said:


> What's towel walking?



I have a rolled up towel (length wise) with a rubber band attached at each end to hold it together. Then when Maggie has to go up and down steps, or in and out of the car she has a sling (towel) under her tummy to take the weight off her back leg. She can hobble around on three legs but we don't want the extra weight to blow out the other knee.


----------



## Dodie

*NikkiBell* said:


> What's towel walking?



That's when you drape a long towel under the dog's abdomen and use both ends to lift up to support the rear legs while walking, taking the weight off of the legs and bearing the weight for them with the towel.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Thanks, Dodie. I am going to keep this in mind. Princess has made no progress. I'm really very concerned and slowly losing it. I have a call into the vet and we're waiting for him to return it within the hour. I don't know what we're going to do. She has seizures if she goes to the vet because she is very nervous there.


----------



## exwdwcm

*NikkiBell* said:


> ROFL...apparently that is how Flattie Nikki had the triplets.






IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Where is everyone having dinner Sat night before TSM? I was thinking of doing Kona but maybe just something little and then the event?


We are going to do Sci Fi Dine Inn.....i know the food isn't that great, but we love the atmosphere and I am a big nerd at heart!  We will probably shoot forl ike 6pm or so.  We plan to do OL the next night (although we might try sat if it isn't too packed). 



*NikkiBell* said:


> Thanks, Dodie. I am going to keep this in mind. Princess has made no progress. I'm really very concerned and slowly losing it. I have a call into the vet and we're waiting for him to return it within the hour. I don't know what we're going to do. She has seizures if she goes to the vet because she is very nervous there.


Oh Nikki, that's terrible, I hope Princess gets better soon.  let us know if you hear from the doc soon.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> I'll have to check with my roomie, but she is busy watching the miracle of life today (or at least from the waiting room, LOL).
> 
> Is Kona the sushi place?  I want to try that, but Chris won't.


 

Before TSM 1.0, we were running around MGM riding ToT and RnR so we just grabbed a quick counter service meal beforehand...i'm ok with either plan...



jeanigor said:


> Some flatties in Italy for DATW during Mousefest in 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real life 3D versions of the flatties in Japan(?) for DATW after Pod Cast Cruise 1.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great big shout out for Brandie and Mindy who carted us around during Mousefest and allowed us to live some of the magic through Facebook and here on the DIS!!!!


 I had so much fun with the Flattie adventure during MF. I had an entourage who would point out good photo opps and just had fun with them. For me, the fun was just how surprised you guys were when we started posting the pics! And the commentary that was happening with each pic that went up...you guys were a riot...



kab407 said:


> sniff...sniff....I'm sorry I was such a flattie burden, Mindy.  If it weren't for the red sparkley shoes you forced me to wear at MF, I would not have been so demanding!


Hey...at least you were fashionable while touring the parks! Did you see Jen's shoes? 



DVCsince02 said:


> My shoes were U-G-L-Y, but they were comfortable.


Are you STILL whining about your shoes? 

Still waiting for my nephew to make his debut. Once they broke her water, I think she was just overwhelmed...she's better now though. She had the epidural and is resting. I'll keep you posted...


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> Some flatties in Italy for DATW during Mousefest in 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real life 3D versions of the flatties in Japan(?) for DATW after Pod Cast Cruise 1.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great big shout out for Brandie and Mindy who carted us around during Mousefest and allowed us to live some of the magic through Facebook and here on the DIS!!!!



Ditto giant kudos to Brandie and Mindy, what an awesome surprise for us flatties!


----------



## georgemoe

exwdwcm said:


> We are going to do Sci Fi Dine Inn.....i know the food isn't that great, but we love the atmosphere and I am a big nerd at heart!  We will probably shoot forl ike 6pm or so.  We plan to do OL the next night (although we might try sat if it isn't too packed).



There is nothing wrong with the rueben at Sci-Fi.


----------



## spaddy

*NikkiBell* said:


> Thanks, Dodie. I am going to keep this in mind. Princess has made no progress. I'm really very concerned and slowly losing it. I have a call into the vet and we're waiting for him to return it within the hour. I don't know what we're going to do. She has seizures if she goes to the vet because she is very nervous there.



I hope she feels better soon.



scarlett873 said:


> Still waiting for my nephew to make his debut. Once they broke her water, I think she was just overwhelmed...she's better now though. She had the epidural and is resting. I'll keep you posted...



I feel a little overwhelmed just hearing you say the words.  I hope he arrives soon.


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> Some flatties in Italy for DATW during Mousefest in 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real life 3D versions of the flatties in Japan(?) for DATW after Pod Cast Cruise 1.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great big shout out for Brandie and Mindy who carted us around during Mousefest and allowed us to live some of the magic through Facebook and here on the DIS!!!!



I could not agree more Todd!  One of the most shocking nights of my life was when I came home from my Holiday Party and saw what became of me at MF.  PCC 1.0 was on of the best vacations I had ever been on.  It was a great time with super people and I came home with a bunch of new friends, a DIS boyfriend and a DIS-husband!   I can't wait for DAP!!!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> I could not agree more Todd!  One of the most shocking nights of my life was when I came home from my Holiday Party and saw what became of me at MF.  PCC 1.0 was on of the best vacations I had ever been on.  It was a great time with super people and I came home with a bunch of new friends, a DIS boyfriend and a DIS-husband!   I can't wait for DAP!!!!!!



And a DIS step-daddy.


----------



## NancyIL

georgemoe said:


> There is nothing wrong with the rueben at Sci-Fi.



I agree! I've had the reuben sandwich the last two times I've eaten at Sci-Fi - and it's quite good. So is  the reuben at ESPN Club.

Ok - other than Tiara Todd, whom I recognize - who are the other 3? Don - is that you?


----------



## dpuck1998

NancyIL said:


> I agree! I've had the reuben sandwich the last two times I've eaten at Sci-Fi - and it's quite good. So is  the reuben at ESPN Club.
> 
> Ok - other than Tiara Todd, whom I recognize - who are the other 3? Don - is that you?



Yup!!


----------



## jeanigor

NancyIL said:


> I agree! I've had the reuben sandwich the last two times I've eaten at Sci-Fi - and it's quite good. So is  the reuben at ESPN Club.
> 
> Ok - other than Tiara Todd, whom I recognize - who are the other 3? Don - is that you?



My DIS wife, Jen, is in black, with the Champagne.

My DIS step-daughter, Kathy, is behaving and not carrying a drink.

My Muddy Buddy Brother, Don, is holding up/down the fort on the end.


----------



## NancyIL

dpuck1998 said:


> Yup!!



OK - so would you mind identifying the ladies, please?


----------



## NancyIL

jeanigor said:


> My DIS wife, Jen, is in black, with the Champagne.
> 
> My DIS step-daughter, Kathy, is behaving and not carrying a drink.
> 
> My Muddy Buddy Brother, Don, is holding up/down the fort on the end.



Thanks, Todd!  Kathy is kab407? And Jen is DVCsince02?


----------



## kab407

NancyIL said:


> Thanks, Todd!  Kathy is kab407? And Jen is dvc02?



Yes.  Jen is DVCsince02


----------



## NancyIL

kab407 said:


> Yes.  Jen is DVCsince02



Thanks, Kathy! I tried to correct Jen's screen name before anyone noticed!


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> And a DIS step-daddy.



 How could I forget! 

Will you fess up and admit that it was your tie on the doorhandle when I came back from Wavebands  that one evening.


----------



## tiggerbell

kab407 said:


> How could I forget!
> 
> Will you fess up and admit that it was your tie on the doorhandle when I can back from Wavebands that one evening.


 

Todd - is this why you were so interested in the ties at the mall Saturday night???


----------



## Dodie

kab407 said:


> Will you fess up and admit that it was your tie on the doorhandle when I can back from Wavebands  that one evening.





tiggerbell said:


> Todd - is this why you were so interested in the ties at the mall Saturday night???



Man oh man!  I love you guys! 

I have a distinct suspicion that Phillip and Kathy's mom Ann are going to get into some sort of trouble on our DIS ABD trip in April. Phillip seems so innocent and quiet, but that's only because he's sneaky.


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> Man oh man!  I love you guys!
> 
> I have a distinct suspicion that Phillip and Kathy's mom Ann are going to get into some sort of trouble on our DIS ABD trip in April. Phillip seems so innocent and quiet, but that's only because he's sneaky.




Dodie, relook at the cast of characters on the trip!  There are a number of us on the ABD trip that can get into trouble at any given moment. Let's start with out DU Agents!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

*NikkiBell* said:


> Thanks, Dodie. I am going to keep this in mind. Princess has made no progress. I'm really very concerned and slowly losing it. I have a call into the vet and we're waiting for him to return it within the hour. I don't know what we're going to do. She has seizures if she goes to the vet because she is very nervous there.



Oh no I hope she gets better.  My dog has seizures from the vet too.   I just give him an extra dose of pheobarb and it seems to control it.   Good Luck with the fur baby.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

We have to use that medicine too, Liz. She stills goes into a seizure due to it. They actually come out to the car to cut her nails. Tomorrow's going to be rough. We're taking her in on a blanket because she won't let us pick her up and still cannot walk. The vet said that if she goes into a seizure, he'll pull her out of it. This is not going to be a fun time.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

*NikkiBell* said:


> We have to use that medicine too, Liz. She stills goes into a seizure due to it. They actually come out to the car to cut her nails. Tomorrow's going to be rough. We're taking her in on a blanket because she won't let us pick her up and still cannot walk. The vet said that if she goes into a seizure, he'll pull her out of it. This is not going to be a fun time.



Oh NO Nikki good luck.  My heart goes out to you.    My dog has had to have several combinations of meds to make him not have seizures.  What finally worked was Phenobarb and Potassium Bromide combo twice a day.    I just lost my other dog so I totally understand your pain.  I will be thinking of you guys tomorrow. (Is that when you go in?)


----------



## Renysmom

Originally Posted by IWISHFORDISNEY  View Post
Where is everyone having dinner Sat night before TSM? I was thinking of doing Kona but maybe just something little and then the event?

I will probably munch for dinner, there is fair food at TSM afterall!!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Yeah, we are going there tomorrow.


----------



## shellyminnie

*NikkiBell* said:


> Yeah, we are going there tomorrow.



Hang in there Nikki!! If you need to vent, I'm only a phone call away


----------



## Donald is #1

scarlett873 said:


> I don't think that I am getting involved in the flattie stuff this trip. Others can bring flatties if they would like, but i'm not getting involved...I reserve the right to change my mind though...lol
> 
> I'm off to Ft Wayne tomorrow for a few days...my sister in law in being induced tomorrow morning! So hopefully...if everything goes alright, i'll have a brand new nephew tomorrow!





dpuck1998 said:


> Do a search on the internet for "flat Stanley"


Thanks!  I was clueless also! 




fakereadhed said:


> I'm pulling my kindergartner out for DAP- gotta have my priorities! :rotfl2
> 
> Have to strike while the iron's hot and enjoy time with him before he gets older and loses his mind like my older two and actually thinks there are other places to vacation.  By the time they hit middle school they wanted to go somewhere else(where did I go wrong?) plus then they really couldn't miss school without falling behind. So I am going to treasure this short time with him until the whole family has deserted me and I'm flying solo.



I can relate with my nephew.  My oldest nephew just isn't interested in WDW.  I took him when he was 9 and he enjoyed it but he hasn't wanted to return since.  He is now 17.

Luckily my other sister and I have brainwashed her kids so at 10 & 12 they still think that WDW is cool.




*NikkiBell* said:


> Please send PD. My puppy hurt her hip this morning and can't walk right now.


----------



## Minnie Lor

*NikkiBell* said:


> Yeah, we are going there tomorrow.



I feel for you. My Brittany had seizures and was on the pheno. She passed away this past spring after a very long and happy life. 

My lab about melted into the backseat of the car when I took her for surgery. I think she thought we were going to leave her - forever. Broke my heart. The vet tech had to come out and carry her in. 

Can you give your dog Benadryl? My 80# lab can handle 3 - 25 mg. pills but I only give her two. Makes her so relaxed. Big hug for you for tomorrow. Our furbabies are important to us.


----------



## DVCsince02

kab407 said:


> Will you fess up and admit that it was your tie on the doorhandle when I came back from Wavebands that one evening.



Your Mom is a riot!  You should have heard her in the Doplhin parking lot while I was getting the van for us.  She was dropping F bombs left and right.


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Your Mom is a riot!  You should have heard her in the Doplhin parking lot while I was getting the van for us.  She was dropping F bombs left and right.



LOL, I know she cracked me up!  What of the neatest people I met all week.


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> Your Mom is a riot!  You should have heard her in the Doplhin parking lot while I was getting the van for us.  She was dropping F bombs left and right.





dpuck1998 said:


> LOL, I know she cracked me up!  What of the neatest people I met all week.



My peeps!


----------



## dpuck1998

georgemoe said:


> My peeps!


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> Your Mom is a riot!  You should have heard her in the Doplhin parking lot while I was getting the van for us.  She was dropping F bombs left and right.



WHAT!?!??!?! Gray haired Granny dropping the F-bomb?!??!?!?


----------



## kab407

You guys crack me up!


----------



## exwdwcm

Your mom is a riot Kathy- we really enjoyed dinner with you guys each night!  

Nikki- lots of prayers and pixie dust for tomorrow.   hang in there best you can.


----------



## NancyIL

georgemoe said:


> My peeps!



What a cute photo!


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


>



Watch it Casanova...that's my wife and daughter you are making eyes at.....(where's the smiley that looks like Paul???)


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> Watch it Casanova...that's my wife and daughter you are making eyes at.....(where's the smiley that looks like Paul???)



and my mistress and favorite silver foxy lady.


----------



## kab407

dpuck1998 said:


> and my mistress and favorite silver foxy lady.




familyboardfamilyboardfamilyboardfamilyboard


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> and my mistress and favorite silver foxy lady.



I got a mistress this weekend too! I feel like I am moving right up the DIS Matrimony Charts faster than I moved up the Farmville one....


----------



## A.Mickey

jeanigor said:


> I got a mistress this weekend too! I feel like I am moving right up the DIS Matrimony Charts faster than I moved up the Farmville one....


----------



## spaddy

*NikkiBell* said:


> We have to use that medicine too, Liz. She stills goes into a seizure due to it. They actually come out to the car to cut her nails. Tomorrow's going to be rough. We're taking her in on a blanket because she won't let us pick her up and still cannot walk. The vet said that if she goes into a seizure, he'll pull her out of it. This is not going to be a fun time.



 Lots of good thoughts.



kab407 said:


> WHAT!?!??!?! Gray haired Granny dropping the F-bomb?!??!?!?



She is from New Jersey.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Mornin' DIS peeps.   I had a lot of catching up to do. PD to all the sick puppies out there, including Don!   Brandie, congrats on your new niece/nephew, I'm not sure which she had. Jen, happy belated birthday!   The DATW list is growing to epic proportions! The drink lines alone will require much planning. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## DVCsince02

I am a mess today!  I am doing the  happy dance that Emma is back in school, but I am  and  because she is growing up so fast and I miss her.

Maybe I'll do the  and try to distract myself.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

dpuck1998 said:


> and my mistress and favorite silver foxy lady.



OMG who am I married to???



spaddy said:


> Lots of good thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> She is from New Jersey.



Good luck today Nikki.

She is from Jersey   now that is funny.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> I am a mess today!  I am doing the  happy dance that Emma is back in school, but I am  and  because she is growing up so fast and I miss her.
> 
> Maybe I'll do the  and try to distract myself.



Awwww. Hang in there Jen. Remember how you feel right now the next time she's driving you nuts!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

DVCsince02 said:


> I am a mess today!  I am doing the  happy dance that Emma is back in school, but I am  and  because she is growing up so fast and I miss her.
> 
> Maybe I'll do the  and try to distract myself.



I know just how you feel.   (((HUGS)))


----------



## fakereadhed

DVCsince02 said:


> I am a mess today!  I am doing the  happy dance that Emma is back in school, but I am  and  because she is growing up so fast and I miss her.
> 
> Maybe I'll do the  and try to distract myself.



Do the laundry? No wonder you are sad!  If I was closer I'd meet you for a margarita to celebrate back to school! 

They grow up so fast, but I think they are their own little people and part of the job description is to get them flying on their own so give yourself a pat on the back when she comes home and tells you about her day.


----------



## DVCsince02

fakereadhed said:


> Do the laundry? No wonder you are sad!  If I was closer I'd meet you for a margarita to celebrate back to school!
> 
> They grow up so fast, but I think they are their own little people and part of the job description is to get them flying on their own so give yourself a pat on the back when she comes home and tells you about her day.



Thanks everyone, and a margarita sounds perfect!  But the 2 little boys sleeping upstairs may not be up for a drink.


----------



## fakereadhed

DVCsince02 said:


> Thanks everyone, and a margarita sounds perfect!  But the 2 little boys sleeping upstairs may not be up for a drink.



That's what Mom's Night Out is for!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

DVCsince02 said:


> Thanks everyone, and a margarita sounds perfect!  But the 2 little boys sleeping upstairs may not be up for a drink.



I say you move down here with me    The kids can play.   We can hit the parks whenever.   Your inlaws are down here.   Hey what more do you want??





Hey you cant hit me for tryin!!


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' DIS peeps.   I had a lot of catching up to do. PD to all the sick puppies out there, including Don!   Brandie, congrats on your new niece/nephew, I'm not sure which she had. Jen, happy belated birthday!   The DATW list is growing to epic proportions! The drink lines alone will require much planning. Have a great day everyone.



You are on a roll funny man!  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> OMG who am I married to???
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck today Nikki.
> 
> She is from Jersey   now that is funny.


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> I am a mess today!  I am doing the  happy dance that Emma is back in school, but I am  and  because she is growing up so fast and I miss her.
> 
> Maybe I'll do the  and try to distract myself.



  I upset myself the other day just imagining my son going to Kindergarten.  I am going to be a total mess next year so I can feel your pain.


----------



## dpuck1998

spaddy said:


> I upset myself the other day just imagining my son going to Kindergarten.  I am going to be a total mess next year so I can feel your pain.



My baby doesn't even start Kindergarten this year and I'm already sad thinking about her going next year!!  Four is such a fantastic age I don't want to see it end.


----------



## spaddy

dpuck1998 said:


> My baby doesn't even start Kindergarten this year and I'm already sad thinking about her going next year!!  Four is such a fantastic age I don't want to see it end.



My son is very close to the cutoff date for Kindergarten so I was thinking if he was born a couple weeks early he would be going next week.  I honestly got a tear in my eye and my stomach started to hurt a little.  He is going to PreK for 4 days a week this year.  I am not sure what the difference is, but in my mind it's a big one.


----------



## baby1disney

Boy you people can write!!! I had to go back almost 10pages from yesterday alone!!! 

Jen- I totally understand what you're talking about!! My DS(7)will be going back to school on Monday and starting 2nd grade!! He's my only child and I just can't believe how fast he's growing up!!! We went and bought him some new school uniforms and I can't believe how much he's grown in the last 2 1/2 months!!! It's unreal!!

Hey...I kinda have a stupid question or two: 1) Where are we meeting up at for DATW?? Is there a special starting point and time scheduled yet?? 2) How did everyone identify themselves?? Were there name tags or something?? Obviously, I'll already know who Todd will be!!

Oh..and good morning to all!!!!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Morning everyone. 

Today is the day. We're bringing Princess to the vet inside a quilt because she won't let us pick her up and she still cannot walk. We were told to give her a full phenobarbatrol pill beforehand. The vet is having us go in late afternoon so there won't be as many dogs there to make her even more nervous. I am hoping things go smoothly. My morning has not been fun so far.


----------



## tiggerbell

baby1disney said:


> Hey...I kinda have a stupid question or two: 1) Where are we meeting up at for DATW?? Is there a special starting point and time scheduled yet?? 2) How did everyone identify themselves??


 

5:30.  Canada.  You can't miss 'em.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

lol name tags? Yeah, 'cause those would last at DATW.


----------



## shellyminnie

baby1disney said:


> Boy you people can write!!! I had to go back almost 10pages from yesterday alone!!!
> 
> Jen- I totally understand what you're talking about!! My DS(7)will be going back to school on Monday and starting 2nd grade!! He's my only child and I just can't believe how fast he's growing up!!! We went and bought him some new school uniforms and I can't believe how much he's grown in the last 2 1/2 months!!! It's unreal!!
> 
> Hey...I kinda have a stupid question or two: 1) Where are we meeting up at for DATW?? Is there a special starting point and time scheduled yet?? 2) How did everyone identify themselves?? Were there name tags or something?? Obviously, I'll already know who Todd will be!!
> 
> Oh..and good morning to all!!!!




Look for all the people wearing tiaras!!! You can't miss us!!


----------



## baby1disney

spaddy said:


> My son is very close to the cutoff date for Kindergarten so I was thinking if he was born a couple weeks early he would be going next week.  I honestly got a tear in my eye and my stomach started to hurt a little.  *He is going to PreK for 4 days a week this year.  I am not sure what the difference is, but in my mind it's a big one.*



I think the difference..at least here...is that it's a great way for kids to interact with others besides the "normal" kids they play with or adults they're around. My son had been going to preschool since he was about 2 because of my job. I'm sooo glad he did, too!! DS is my only child..so I totally understand about that whole letting go thing!! But, they learn sooooo much while they're there!!! My DS went to the zoo,swimming,museums,concerts,etc and had a blast!! He learned how to count to ten in Spanish..I think..and has made alot of friends. Some even attend the same school as him!!

So...just hang in there and it'll get easier...in some ways!! But, just cherish every single moment of their school years!! This is my "third" year and I can't believe it's happening so fast!! By the time we go back to Disney as a family...he'll be in the 3rd grade!!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

*NikkiBell* said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Today is the day. We're bringing Princess to the vet inside a quilt because she won't let us pick her up and she still cannot walk. We were told to give her a full phenobarbatrol pill beforehand. The vet is having us go in late afternoon so there won't be as many dogs there to make her even more nervous. I am hoping things go smoothly. My morning has not been fun so far.



Good Luck today.   I hope it goes smoothly.   ((HUGS)) to mama and her furbaby.


----------



## baby1disney

*NikkiBell* said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Today is the day. We're bringing Princess to the vet inside a quilt because she won't let us pick her up and she still cannot walk. We were told to give her a full phenobarbatrol pill beforehand. The vet is having us go in late afternoon so there won't be as many dogs there to make her even more nervous. I am hoping things go smoothly. My morning has not been fun so far.


I'm hoping the best for you!!!

And thanks everyone for answering my questions!! I'll be sure to look for you guys!!!


----------



## spaddy

*NikkiBell* said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Today is the day. We're bringing Princess to the vet inside a quilt because she won't let us pick her up and she still cannot walk. We were told to give her a full phenobarbatrol pill beforehand. The vet is having us go in late afternoon so there won't be as many dogs there to make her even more nervous. I am hoping things go smoothly. My morning has not been fun so far.



Good Luck.


----------



## NancyIL

My "baby" turned 19 last week, and the time really does fly.   I didn't  have the  _sending the kids off to kindergarten_ blues because I homeschooled them, but I can understand the mixed feelings. Enjoy them while they are young and they still think you're smart!


----------



## NancyIL

baby1disney said:


> :
> 
> And thanks everyone for answering my questions!! I'll be sure to look for you guys!!!



So, Terrie - did you book  your hotel yet?


----------



## fakereadhed

*NikkiBell* said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Today is the day. We're bringing Princess to the vet inside a quilt because she won't let us pick her up and she still cannot walk. We were told to give her a full phenobarbatrol pill beforehand. The vet is having us go in late afternoon so there won't be as many dogs there to make her even more nervous. I am hoping things go smoothly. My morning has not been fun so far.



My old pal Rex had bad hips from the time he was a puppy. Wishing you and Princess all the best!  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Have a good day/evening peeps.    I wont be back until much later.   Kiddo to school, hair appt at new place, dinner, school open house.   Behave!








Or Not.


----------



## aspen37

Good Morning everyone! 

Nikki, good Luck with you doggie today! 
 to everyone have troubles with their fur babies. 


Terrie, there will be about 70 or more of us you can't miss us.


----------



## baby1disney

NancyIL said:


> So, Terrie - did you book  your hotel yet?



If everything goes well...I should have it booked this weekend!!! Where are you booked again??


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


> I am a mess today!  I am doing the  happy dance that Emma is back in school, but I am  and  because she is growing up so fast and I miss her.
> 
> Maybe I'll do the  and try to distract myself.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Good Morning Everyone:  Just wanted to say hello to my DIS friends who may not be on FB.

*Nikki*- Best wishes to your doggie today.


----------



## aspen37

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Good Morning Everyone:  Just wanted to say hello to my DIS friends who may not be on FB.
> 
> *Nikki*- Best wishes to your doggie today.





Hi Dave!


----------



## baby1disney

Does anyone know where I can get a really good template/pic of a Minnie Mouse head and Mickey head??? I tried googleing these yesterday but just got a bunch of spam sites.

Thanks!!


----------



## tiggerbell

baby1disney said:


> If everything goes well...I should have it booked this weekend!!! Where are you booked again??


 

Nancy's at AKL/WL.


----------



## TXYankee

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Have a good day/evening peeps.    I wont be back until much later.   Kiddo to school, *hair appt at new place*, dinner, school open house.   Behave!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Not.



  Be brave!


----------



## Renysmom

*NikkiBell* said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Today is the day. We're bringing Princess to the vet inside a quilt because she won't let us pick her up and she still cannot walk. We were told to give her a full phenobarbatrol pill beforehand. The vet is having us go in late afternoon so there won't be as many dogs there to make her even more nervous. I am hoping things go smoothly. My morning has not been fun so far.




Thinking and praying for good things today for Princess.  I hate when one of my babies are sick.


----------



## NancyIL

baby1disney said:


> If everything goes well...I should have it booked this weekend!!! Where are you booked again??



I'll be at AKL Dec 10 & 11, and WL Dec. 12-14 - flying home the 15th.


----------



## NancyIL

tiggerbell said:


> Nancy's at AKL/WL.



Thanks, Jaime.


----------



## baby1disney

tiggerbell said:


> Nancy's at AKL/WL.



Thank you!!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

DVCsince02 said:


> I am a mess today! I am doing the  happy dance that Emma is back in school, but I am  and  because she is growing up so fast and I miss her.
> 
> Maybe I'll do the  and try to distract myself.


I can understand.  My oldest baby is off today on her first day of 10th grade and it worries me that I have only 2 of these "first days" till graduation (just typing that makes me ) But I think I'm with everyone else Jen - a good drink is a much better distraction than laundry!



Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' DIS peeps.  I had a lot of catching up to do. PD to all the sick puppies out there, *including Don*!


 that's funny right there - i don't care who you are


----------



## baby1disney

baby1disney said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a really good template/pic of a Minnie Mouse head and Mickey head??? I tried googleing these yesterday but just got a bunch of spam sites.
> 
> Thanks!!



Just reposting this....I know my peeps here can help me!!!


----------



## aspen37

Here try this thread.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2147014


----------



## baby1disney

aspen37 said:


> Here try this thread.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2147014



Thanks...but this thread is like 140 pages long...lmao!!!!


----------



## georgemoe

baby1disney said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a really good template/pic of a Minnie Mouse head and Mickey head??? I tried googleing these yesterday but just got a bunch of spam sites.
> 
> Thanks!!





baby1disney said:


> Just reposting this....I know my peeps here can help me!!!





baby1disney said:


> Thanks...but this thread is like 140 pages long...lmao!!!!



Here ya go Terrie. Took all but 30 seconds using Google Images searching for Mickey Mouse head. If this is not what you want, now you know how.


----------



## TXYankee

baby1disney said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a really good template/pic of a Minnie Mouse head and Mickey head??? I tried googleing these yesterday but just got a bunch of spam sites.
> 
> Thanks!!



Poke around the creative DISign threat.  If you ask them exactely what you are looking for, someone is sure to have it! And if they don't have it, someone just may make it for you!  They are a very creative and friendly group.  

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105


----------



## dpuck1998

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I can understand.  My oldest baby is off today on her first day of 10th grade and it worries me that I have only 2 of these "first days" till graduation (just typing that makes me ) But I think I'm with everyone else Jen - a good drink is a much better distraction than laundry!
> 
> 
> that's funny right there - i don't care who you are



Don't feed the gorilla!


----------



## exwdwcm

spaddy said:


> I upset myself the other day just imagining my son going to Kindergarten.  I am going to be a total mess next year so I can feel your pain.


me too- mine is not even 2 yet and I was already imagining how hard that will be!  heck, i got a tear in my eye watching the 'what you get for the money' disney show and imagining just being with him watching the nemo show.   having a kid really softened me up, i used to not blubber about everything. 



NancyIL said:


> I'll be at AKL Dec 10 & 11, and WL Dec. 12-14 - flying home the 15th.


Hiya Nancy- we will be at WL too- Dec 10-20!  

NIKKI- thinking good thoughts for Princess this afternoon.


----------



## MerriePoppins

kab407 said:


> Dodie, *relook at the cast of characters *on the trip!  *There are a number of us on the ABD trip that can get into trouble at any given moment*. Let's start with out DU Agents!



Now, there's an understatement !!!!


----------



## OKW Lover

dpuck1998 said:


> and my mistress and favorite silver foxy lady.



Who knew the Cougar trait was inherited.


----------



## scarlett873

Hanging out in the hospital room with my sister in law, brother, and nephew. He finally made his debut late last night after some drama. She ended up having a c-section as baby's head was swelling in the birth canal. She pushed for several hours but made no progress...so the decision was made...Ethan Michael made his debut via c-section at 11:47pm last night. He was 6lbs 9.4oz and was 20 inches long. He's a cutie!!


----------



## scarlett873

Oh and for the record...Squishy was the first to know! He was online talking to me while we waited nervously for news...Thanks for keeping me awake Squishy!


----------



## chirurgeon

scarlett873 said:


> Hanging out in the hospital room with my sister in law, brother, and nephew. He finally made his debut late last night after some drama. She ended up having a c-section as baby's head was swelling in the birth canal. She pushed for several hours but made no progress...so the decision was made...Ethan Michael made his debut via c-section at 11:47pm last night. He was 6lbs 9.4oz and was 20 inches long. He's a cutie!!





scarlett873 said:


> Oh and for the record...Squishy was the first to know! He was online talking to me while we waited nervously for news...Thanks for keeping me awake Squishy!



Congratulations.  Lucky Squishy to be the first to know.  So are they all coming on the next cruise since they missed the last one?

Kim


----------



## scarlett873

chirurgeon said:


> Congratulations.  Lucky Squishy to be the first to know.  So are they all coming on the next cruise since they missed the last one?
> 
> Kim


No...they're going on a cruise next May though! They're going with my parents on the Wonder...


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

What a crappy day.   My hair is now bleached blonde from the new hairdresser.    DH likes it I am gonna have to get used to it.

My kiddo passed out in school so we ended up in the ER all afternoon to tell me they "think" his bloodsugar was low or he was a bit dehydrated.   

I am stressed to the max having to run out of the hairdressers with the words of his teacher saying he was unresponsive.  Are you kidding me. 

It has been one disaster after the next since we sold the house and moved.   I need a break.   At least I get to go to the Illuminations party on Sunday.


----------



## Donald is #1

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> What a crappy day.   My hair is now bleached blonde from the new hairdresser.    DH likes it I am gonna have to get used to it.
> 
> My kiddo passed out in school so we ended up in the ER all afternoon to tell me they "think" his bloodsugar was low or he was a bit dehydrated.
> 
> I am stressed to the max having to run out of the hairdressers with the words of his teacher saying he was unresponsive.  Are you kidding me.
> 
> It has been one disaster after the next since we sold the house and moved.   I need a break.   At least I get to go to the Illuminations party on Sunday.



Oh no!  That must have been so scary about your son passing out.


----------



## spaddy

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> What a crappy day.   My hair is now bleached blonde from the new hairdresser.    DH likes it I am gonna have to get used to it.
> 
> My kiddo passed out in school so we ended up in the ER all afternoon to tell me they "think" his bloodsugar was low or he was a bit dehydrated.
> 
> I am stressed to the max having to run out of the hairdressers with the words of his teacher saying he was unresponsive.  Are you kidding me.
> 
> It has been one disaster after the next since we sold the house and moved.   I need a break.   At least I get to go to the Illuminations party on Sunday.



I am so sorry Liz.  You will probably get used to the hair.  

I hope Ethan is feeling better soon.  That sounds extremely scary and I can't even imagine.


----------



## Bornteach

Molly starts K in 15 days and I am a wreck.  What is worse is I am the Assistant Principal!  I have become a parody of myself!  I coach parents on how their children will do JUST fine and even if they are screaming as I take their hand (the kids not the parents) I know everything will be ok 5 minutes after they leave.  Now, I am a wreck.  What the heck os wrong with me???


----------



## rtobe

Hi Nikki was thinking of you and Princess today.  Hope things go / went OK. 


scarlett873  Congrats on the arrival of your nephew Ethan   Glad everyone is doing well.

Question 1:  Is there a way to download the infamous grid/spreadsheet from the the boards?  If not do I need to PM someone?  Thanks in advance.

Question 2:  Is there still room for one more for the Fulton's lunch?  Have TIW card, AP, DVC, willing to share discounts   Again, thanks for info.


----------



## Bornteach

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> What a crappy day.   My hair is now bleached blonde from the new hairdresser.    DH likes it I am gonna have to get used to it.
> 
> My kiddo passed out in school so we ended up in the ER all afternoon to tell me they "think" his bloodsugar was low or he was a bit dehydrated.
> 
> I am stressed to the max having to run out of the hairdressers with the words of his teacher saying he was unresponsive.  Are you kidding me.
> 
> It has been one disaster after the next since we sold the house and moved.   I need a break.   At least I get to go to the Illuminations party on Sunday.





Oh Liz!!! (((Liz)))


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> Oh and for the record...Squishy was the first to know! He was online talking to me while we waited nervously for news...Thanks for keeping me awake Squishy!




squishy brings on a whole new thought process when discussed in a conversation about birthing.


----------



## firsttimemom

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> What a crappy day.   My hair is now bleached blonde from the new hairdresser.    DH likes it I am gonna have to get used to it.
> 
> My kiddo passed out in school so we ended up in the ER all afternoon to tell me they "think" his bloodsugar was low or he was a bit dehydrated.
> 
> I am stressed to the max having to run out of the hairdressers with the words of his teacher saying he was unresponsive.  Are you kidding me.
> 
> It has been one disaster after the next since we sold the house and moved.   I need a break.   At least I get to go to the Illuminations party on Sunday.



UGH Liz that sounds horrible and brings back flashbacks of my last move. EVERYTHING stressed me out- down to the curve of the stairs it was different from my last house and I almost fell each time I went down them). I hope things smooth out soon. It was a big move you all made and now you add the start of a new school year. Hang in there!


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> Oh and for the record...Squishy was the first to know! He was online talking to me while we waited nervously for news...Thanks for keeping me awake Squishy!







Madi100 said:


> squishy brings on a whole new thought process when discussed in a conversation about birthing.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Good Morning Everyone.


----------



## spaddy

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Good Morning Everyone.



Good morning.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Good Morning Everyone.



Howdy Dave!


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Good morning ::yawn:: Long night, lots of storms. We were under a tornado watch and severe thunderstorm warning all night. Ended up with 5" rain overnight. May have to take a nap today.


----------



## MerriePoppins

Morning Paul !!
Morning George !!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good morning everyone.   Lets hope today is better than yesterday.


----------



## jeanigor

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good morning everyone.   Lets hope today is better than yesterday.



Agreed!!! Here is to a better today and an even brighter tomorrow!


----------



## DVCsince02

rtobe said:


> Question 2:  Is there still room for one more for the Fulton's lunch?  Have TIW card, AP, DVC, willing to share discounts   Again, thanks for info.



Still room for lunch.



Madi100 said:


> squishy brings on a whole new thought process when discussed in a conversation about birthing.


----------



## Launchpad11B

MerriePoppins said:


> Morning Paul !!
> Morning George !!



Hey Susan! Long time no hear from! How are you and Jason doing? Glad you're back.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good morning everyone.   Lets hope today is better than yesterday.


There's a great, big, beautiful tomorrow...


----------



## chirurgeon

Morning everyone.  Started a 1/2 hour early and I am only taking 1/2 hour for lunch.  A few of us are going to the new Casino, it opened a couple of weeks ago.  We are going to have dinner and then gamble a little.  No table games in PA yet.  Just slots and electronic games.  I think I will head for the virtual black jack.  When I played black jack in Vegas, years ago, I came out a head on the real game.  Wish me luck.

Kim


----------



## exwdwcm

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> What a crappy day. My hair is now bleached blonde from the new hairdresser. DH likes it I am gonna have to get used to it.
> 
> My kiddo passed out in school so we ended up in the ER all afternoon to tell me they "think" his bloodsugar was low or he was a bit dehydrated.
> 
> I am stressed to the max having to run out of the hairdressers with the words of his teacher saying he was unresponsive. Are you kidding me.
> 
> It has been one disaster after the next since we sold the house and moved. I need a break. At least I get to go to the Illuminations party on Sunday.


Hope today is a w hole lot better for you Liz- hope Ethan is okay.   Of course DH would like the blonde....my DH is the same way.....i am dark brown natural and when i threaten to go back natural he just shakes his head in grief.    What is it with men and blondes?  Can Squishy or Jorge or someone elaborate?



Minnie Lor said:


> Good morning ::yawn:: Long night, lots of storms. We were under a tornado watch and severe thunderstorm warning all night. Ended up with 5" rain overnight. May have to take a nap today.


HOpe all you in the midwest are holding up with all the storms. 

another day down, one more closer to DAP!  Mom also said she wants to do a spa afternoon at the GF on our trip for the girls- yeah! That will be a first for me- never done the spa there, only on the cruise.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Jen can you pm the schedule thing to me so I can attempt to make some plans.    My life keeps getting crazier instead of calmer.


----------



## Minnie Lor

exwdwcm said:


> another day down, one more closer to DAP!  Mom also said she wants to do a spa afternoon at the GF on our trip for the girls- yeah! That will be a first for me- never done the spa there, only on the cruise.



I know, I'm at 109 days.  Soon I'll be doing the double digit dance and then it really goes fast. I've been counting down to this trip for almost a year. 

Spa afternoon sounds nice. Enjoy!


----------



## exwdwcm

Minnie Lor said:


> I know, I'm at 109 days.  Soon I'll be doing the double digit dance and then it really goes fast. I've been counting down to this trip for almost a year.
> 
> Spa afternoon sounds nice. Enjoy!


 oh wow, we are close to double digits, i almost didn't notice! we've been planning this trip for almost 2 years now.   We are so so excited.  I haven't had a real trip since 2006.  We only got to do one day at the parks before the cruise in May and that day was mostly the KTTK most of the day.   We cannot wait for Dec!

oh and how is this- i had a DIS dream last night.  must have been chat.   I don't know details, but I know Pete was there- and Jen, Don, Tracy and others.   We were doing like a potluck dinner somewhere.   Someone brought beef and rice and i was chasing after my son and talking to Pete at great length and I was so excited he was actually talking to little old me.  I am too shy to approach them in person (like on the cruise- I got shy!).  then i got embarrassed because i forgot to bring a dish and felt really bad.   and yes, Todd was wearing his tiara.   funny huh?


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> I know, I'm at 109 days.  Soon I'll be doing the double digit dance and then it really goes fast. I've been counting down to this trip for almost a year.
> 
> Spa afternoon sounds nice. Enjoy!



Woo Hoo!!! I just thought I would post to see how many more days my ticker says....

Oh and going to be jumpin' in a Chrysler that's as big as a whale--that's about to set sail.


----------



## Minnie Lor

exwdwcm said:


> oh wow, we are close to double digits, i almost didn't notice! we've been planning this trip for almost 2 years now.   We are so so excited.  I haven't had a real trip since 2006.  We only got to do one day at the parks before the cruise in May and that day was mostly the KTTK most of the day.   We cannot wait for Dec!
> 
> oh and how is this- i had a DIS dream last night.  must have been chat.   I don't know details, but I know Pete was there- and Jen, Don, Tracy and others.   We were doing like a potluck dinner somewhere.   Someone brought beef and rice and i was chasing after my son and talking to Pete at great length and I was so excited he was actually talking to little old me.  I am too shy to approach them in person (like on the cruise- I got shy!).  then i got embarrassed because i forgot to bring a dish and felt really bad.   and yes, Todd was wearing his tiara.   funny huh?



Sounds like me in the bizzare dreams department. I also can get shy so let's hoping we both get over it by the time the party rolls around. If you do DATW I'd imagine you'd get over being shy pretty quick. I'm going to MVMCP that night so my first Dis event is GKTW.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

jeanigor said:


> Oh and going to be jumpin' in a Chrysler that's as big as a whale--that's about to set sail.


Got me a car, that's seats about 20, so hurry up and bring your juke-box money!


----------



## kab407

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Got me a car, that's seats about 20, so g'head and bring your juke-box money!



The Love Shack is a little old place 
where we can get together


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

kab407 said:


> The Love Shack is a little old place
> where we can get together


Love Shack Baaaayyybeeeee
Love Shack Baby!


----------



## aspen37

Sign says.. Woo... stay away fools, 'cause love rules at the Love Shack!
Well it's set way back in the middle of a field,
Just a funky old shack and I gotta get back


Good Morning everyone!


----------



## georgemoe

MerriePoppins said:


> Morning Paul !!
> Morning George !!



Hi Susan. Nice to have you back. 



exwdwcm said:


> Of course DH would like the blonde....my DH is the same way.....i am dark brown natural and when i threaten to go back natural he just shakes his head in grief.    What is it with men and blondes?  *Can Squishy or Jorge *or someone elaborate?



Hey Don. Did Michelle just throw us a rug matching the drapes question? 



jeanigor said:


> Woo Hoo!!! I just thought I would post to see how many more days my ticker says....
> 
> Oh and going to be jumpin' in a Chrysler that's as big as a whale--that's about to set sail.



If ya see a faded sign on the side of the road that says 15 miles to Looooooooooooovvvvvvvvveeeee Shack. Love Shack bay-aaaa-beeeee! 



kab407 said:


> The Love Shack is a little old place
> where we can get together



Shhhss. Paul sees you posting this about us I'm clobbered.


----------



## TXYankee

jeanigor said:


> Oh and going to be jumpin' in a Chrysler that's as big as a whale--that's about to set sail.



I was hoping to rent a  pink Cadillac
Crushed velvet seats!


----------



## baby1disney

You guys are tooo funny!!! Well...I'm one day closer to makin a deposit on my room!!!


----------



## jeanigor

TXYankee said:


> I was hoping to rent a  pink Cadillac
> Crushed velvet seats!



But I'm not going to a Bruce Springsteen concert....


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

My iPhone really likes the B-52's.  OK, I need to go listen to Love Shack now.  Discuss amongst yourselves...


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

OK what I find very weird is I woke up with that song in my head today before reading any posts.   Maybe someone has taken me over.   What is the chance of that.   I have been DIS-washed or something.  Or maybe this bleach has sunk into my brain.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

jeanigor said:


> But I'm not going to a Bruce Springsteen concert....


Are you going to the B-52's!  I'm so jealous.  I've never seen them in concert, and would love to.  I need to check out their tour schedule, and see if they're coming anywhere near me.

Bummer, no tour dates anywhere close to me, but they are touring Australia and New Zealand in November.  Maybe I can get there...

BANG! BANG!

YOU'RE WHAT!?!


----------



## shellyminnie

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> OK what I find very weird is I woke up with that song in my head today before reading any posts.   Maybe someone has taken me over.   What is the chance of that.   I have been DIS-washed or something.  Or maybe this bleach has sunk into my brain.



It's the bleach!!


----------



## TXYankee

Mouse Skywalker said:


> My iPhone really likes the B-52's.  OK, I need to go listen to Love Shack now.  ...



So, Daves IPhone really likes the B-52's.  I wonder what else Daves I Phone likes?  Does Daves IPhone just tell Dave what it likes or does he have to ask it? Maybe I shoud find out what me phone likes.  I have never even asked my toaster about what it likes....  

(is this what you ment by "Discuss amongst yourselves")


----------



## exwdwcm

georgemoe said:


> Hey Don. Did Michelle just throw us a rug matching the drapes question?
> 
> 
> .


lol- i said nothing about drapes matching the curtains- only you went there!  so is that what it is all about!?  TMI, TMI!!!!   Now i am going to have to re-consider offering myself up as a wife to one of you!!! 



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> OK what I find very weird is I woke up with that song in my head today before reading any posts. Maybe someone has taken me over. What is the chance of that. I have been DIS-washed or something. Or maybe this bleach has sunk into my brain.


that is really weird!  stranger than my dream.    Maybe it is DIS brand bleach with special DIS brainwashing power? or did you drink the kool aid too?


----------



## aspen37

Mouse Skywalker said:


> My iPhone really likes the B-52's.  OK, I need to go listen to Love Shack now.  Discuss amongst yourselves...



I did the same thing Dave.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

TXYankee said:


> So, Daves IPhone really likes the B-52's.  I wonder what else Daves I Phone likes?  Does Daves IPhone just tell Dave what it likes or does he have to ask it? Maybe I shoud find out what me phone likes.  I have never even asked my toaster about what it likes....
> 
> (is this what you ment by "Discuss amongst yourselves")


I wouldn't play that Dave... wouldn't you rather listen to the B-52's Dave?


----------



## TXYankee

Mouse Skywalker said:


> I wouldn't play that Dave... wouldn't you rather listen to the B-52's Dave?



Dave, Put the IPhone down and back away slowly.  Get on a land line and call a Priest.  DO NOT let the IPhone hear you.  Ask for the exorcism ASAP.


----------



## TXYankee

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> OK what I find very weird is I woke up with that song in my head today before reading any posts.   Maybe someone has taken me over.   What is the chance of that.   I have been DIS-washed or something.  Or maybe this bleach has sunk into my brain.



Liz,

I thought Blondie songs would be running through your head!


----------



## DVCsince02

Tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin roof rusted!


----------



## georgemoe

Are the B52's supplanting Abba as the mascot DIS band?


----------



## exwdwcm

TXYankee said:


> Dave, Put the IPhone down and back away slowly. Get on a land line and call a Priest. DO NOT let the IPhone hear you. Ask for the exorcism ASAP.


now that is funny.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I drank the DIS kool-aide long ago.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

georgemoe said:


> Are the B52's supplanting Abba as the mascot DIS band?


House Band!  We need the B-52's to play at the Toy Story Mania Party!  That would be AWESOME!

Strobe Light...
Strobe Light...
Strobe, strobe, strobe, strobe, strobe liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight...


----------



## exwdwcm

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I drank the DIS kool-aide long ago.


i think i must have drank the whole pitcher myself!


----------



## DVCsince02

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Strobe Light...
> Strobe Light...
> Strobe, strobe, strobe, strobe, strobe liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight...



Am I the only one who is having flashbacks right now?


----------



## MerriePoppins

DVCsince02 said:


> Am I the only one who is having *flashbacks* right now?



Are you eating brownies?


----------



## kimisabella

I think Dave is having an early liquid lunch - he's mighty fiesty today!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

DVCsince02 said:


> Am I the only one who is having flashbacks right now?



I am there with you!   In case you missed my other post can you send me the grid thing you made for the events.   Sorry to be a pest sister wife.   I have alot of catchin up to do.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

OK, movin' on to U2 now... it's an "electric lunch"!

I have seen U2 in concert a couple times...

Oh, let's go, Discoteque...


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

kimisabella said:


> I think Dave is having an early liquid lunch - he's mighty fiesty today!!


I've been kind of bored with work this week.  I'm in a cubby by myself most of the day, and don't really talk with anyone.  I've been feeling pretty isolated.  I finally decided to put my headphones on and listen to some music.  Wow, what a difference that made.


----------



## baby1disney

OK........WHATEVER you guys are on...I want some!!!


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

baby1disney said:


> OK........WHATEVER you guys are on...I want some!!!


It's all in your head Baby1...

You know you're chewing bubblegum...
You know how bad it is but you still want some...


----------



## TXYankee

Mouse Skywalker said:


> I've been kind of bored with work this week.  I'm in a cubby by myself most of the day, and don't really talk with anyone.  I've been feeling pretty isolated.  I finally decided to put my headphones on and listen to some music.  Wow, what a difference that made.



I am in an office by myself all day.  Listening to music and podacats is soooo much better then listening to the voices in my head.  Although, I must admit, the voices can be pretty funny.

I am now listening to Rock Lobster!!  The voices told me to have a B-52 morning!


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Boom! cha... 
Boom! cha... 
Discoteque...


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

TXYankee said:


> I am in an office by myself all day.  Listening to music and podacats is soooo much better then listening to the voices in my head.  Although, I must admit, the voices can be pretty funny.
> 
> I am now listening to Rock Lobster!!  The voices told me to have a B-52 morning!


I think that's why I've been in a bit of a funk this week.  I've been too wrapped up in my own head.  It's good just to listen to some music while I work.


----------



## firsttimemom

kimisabella said:


> I'm also pulling my two girls out of school for DAP, they will be in 1st and 5th grades.  They will be missing 4 full days of school.  If it was Middle School or High School, I wouldn't do it, but, I'm going to ask for their work ahead of time  - people in our school do it all the time, multiple times a year, so I'm not worried about it.



DD starts middle school this year and I know she would love DAP but I'm leery about taking her out of school. Last year we took them out for PCC1.0 and didn't blink but middle school is a whole new ballgame.


----------



## maroo

Mouse Skywalker said:


> It's all in your head Baby1...
> 
> You know you're chewing bubblegum...
> You know how bad it is but you still want some...





Mouse Skywalker said:


> Boom! cha...
> Boom! cha...
> Discoteque...





Mouse Skywalker said:


> I think that's why I've been in a bit of a funk this week.  I've been too wrapped up in my own head.  It's good just to listen to some music while I work.



  

Nice spreading the music around!


----------



## Renysmom

Mouse Skywalker said:


> House Band!  We need the B-52's to play at the Toy Story Mania Party!  That would be AWESOME!
> 
> Strobe Light...
> Strobe Light...
> Strobe, strobe, strobe, strobe, strobe liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight...





DVCsince02 said:


> Am I the only one who is having flashbacks right now?





Mouse Skywalker said:


> OK, movin' on to U2 now... it's an "electric lunch"!
> 
> I have seen U2 in concert a couple times...
> 
> Oh, let's go, Discoteque...





Mouse Skywalker said:


> Boom! cha...
> Boom! cha...
> Discoteque...





See what happens when Pete and company dont do a show for the week and Sgt. Paul doesn't stay in town and take charge of his troops..


----------



## kimisabella

Mouse Skywalker said:


> I've been kind of bored with work this week.  I'm in a cubby by myself most of the day, and don't really talk with anyone.  I've been feeling pretty isolated.  I finally decided to put my headphones on and listen to some music.  Wow, what a difference that made.



OK that explains it! Isn't it funny how music can make you feel so upbeat - I know when I listen to DIS radio it always makes me feel in a better mood


----------



## kimisabella

firsttimemom said:


> DD starts middle school this year and I know she would love DAP but I'm leery about taking her out of school. Last year we took them out for PCC1.0 and didn't blink but middle school is a whole new ballgame.



I know what you are saying - I'm already starting to worry a bit about next year and PCC 2.0 and my daughter missing at least 4 days of middle school.  DAP is a little easier, since it is mostly happening during the weekend.  Maybe you can only take her out of school for the Friday before or the Monday after?


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Renysmom said:


> See what happens when Pete and company dont do a show for the week and Sgt. Paul doesn't stay in town and take charge of his troops..


Yup... someone's gotta entertain the masses


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

MerriePoppins said:


> Are you eating brownies?


Yummmm, _special_ brownies


----------



## maroo

Those looking to do CP this year need to check out what is being said on the Restaurants board and Theme Parks...

The gist is 2 Credits for the meal/tickets.  You get a "special area" to watch Illuminations (standing).  And it is a FIXED menu.  

We will be skipping that.  I was looking forward to it...but it is not worth all of that.


----------



## georgemoe

Somebody taked my old avatar. Please help me find him. 

Bagheera. Oh, Bagheera!


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> Am I the only one who is having flashbacks right now?



Nope.  I'm have horrid flashbacks to my drunken 20's.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Something to note if you booked with DU and want them to make your ADR's. They only make ADR's for the people on your room reservation.


----------



## aspen37

Minnie Lor said:


> Something to note if you booked with DU and want them to make your ADR's. They only make ADR's for the people on your room reservation.



My DU agent made ADR's for me. I had only 1 person in my reservation but he made ADR's for 12, 15, and 11. He said that they don't normally. Everyone one in my group was booked thru DU so he did it. So it depends on your situation.


----------



## Minnie Lor

aspen37 said:


> My DU agent made ADR's for me. I had only 1 person in my reservation but he made ADR's for 12, 15, and 11. He said that they don't normally. Everyone one in my group was booked thru DU so he did it. So it depends on your situation.



Okay, it must be because the other people in my party aren't booked thru DU. I need a dinner ADR for 8 and a tea at the GF for 16. I'll have to call when my 90 days come up.


----------



## exwdwcm

kimisabella said:


> OK that explains it! Isn't it funny how music can make you feel so upbeat - I know when I listen to DIS radio it always makes me feel in a better mood


i listen to it everyday, or other live365 stations at work on my headphones.  i love listening to the main st music each morning, never get tired of it! 

I am calilng to make our own ADRs for our trip.  We have 12 sit down meals we are doing for a party of 14, so I have to call the grand gathering line (what's that number anyhow??).   I figured it was easier for me to call in case we don't get something we want on a certain day, at least i'll know our 'schedule' and what other days might work.  my poor agent wouldn't or would have to call me and work it out.  I figured I would save her the pain!!!


----------



## NancyIL

Minnie Lor said:


> Something to note if you booked with DU and want them to make your ADR's. They only make ADR's for the people on your room reservation.



Are you saying that if you're staying solo, they will only make an ADR for a table for ONE?


----------



## maroo

Minnie Lor said:


> Something to note if you booked with DU and want them to make your ADR's. They only make ADR's for the people on your room reservation.



This was a huge drawback for me when I tried my DU ressie.  But u can call yourself with your package info... At least that is what they told me.


----------



## maroo

NancyIL said:


> Are you saying that if you're staying solo, they will only make an ADR for a table for ONE?



Yes.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

georgemoe said:


> Somebody taked my old avatar. Please help me find him.
> 
> Bagheera. Oh, Bagheera!


OMG, I LOVE your new avatar, though!


----------



## Minnie Lor

NancyIL said:


> Are you saying that if you're staying solo, they will only make an ADR for a table for ONE?



Yep



maroo said:


> This was a huge drawback for me when I tried my DU ressie.  But u can call yourself with your package info... At least that is what they told me.



I've always made my own but have never had to make it for a large party. I've also never tried for adr's during free dining.


----------



## tiggerbell

NancyIL said:


> Are you saying that if you're staying solo, they will only make an ADR for a table for ONE?


 

Why would a travel agent make an ADR for people that didn't book through them???


----------



## Minnie Lor

tiggerbell said:


> Why would a travel agent make an ADR for people that didn't book through them???



Because I booked thru them. It takes no more work to make an ADR for eight as it does for one. My agent could only make solo ADR's for me.  Also what if you're meeting up with family that live in the Orlando area? Or meeting up with friends staying DVC? 

I was just letting folks know since there's quite a few meeting up for meals. Not everyone is booked thru DU. I'm not making it an issue because I love my DU agent. Just giving people a "heads up".


----------



## tiggerbell

Minnie Lor said:


> Because I booked thru them. It takes no more work to make an ADR for eight as it does for one. My agent could only make solo ADR's for me. Also what if you're meeting up with family that live in the Orlando area? Or meeting up with friends staying DVC?
> 
> I was just letting folks know since there's quite a few meeting up for meals. Not everyone is booked thru DU. I'm not making it an issue because I love my DU agent. Just giving people a "heads up".


 

Right, YOU booked through them - so they are only obligated to make ADRs for YOU.  

Anyone who uses the DU online ADR system is given the information that you can only get an ADR through them for your party size.  I realize you were giving a heads up, Lori, I wasn't quoting your comment.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Minnie Lor said:


> Because I booked thru them. It takes no more work to make an ADR for eight as it does for one. My agent could only make solo ADR's for me.  Also what if you're meeting up with family that live in the Orlando area? Or meeting up with friends staying DVC?



Maybe not more work to book for 8 (although availability is certainly different, and it's more work to find a workable time for a larger group), but for your party of 16, there is more work.  At that point it is necessary to book through groups.


----------



## Minnie Lor

UrsulasShadow said:


> Maybe not more work to book for 8 (although availability is certainly different, and it's more work to find a workable time for a larger group), but for your party of 16, there is more work.  At that point it is necessary to book through groups.



Just so I know what I'm supposed to do on my 90 day's ~ for my party of 16 for tea at the GF, do I need to contact someone besides Disney Dining? 

TIA


----------



## Minnie Lor

tiggerbell said:


> I realize you were giving a heads up, Lori, I wasn't quoting your comment.



Okey dokey.


----------



## kathrna

Minnie Lor said:


> Just so I know what I'm supposed to do on my 90 day's ~ for my party of 16 for tea at the GF, do I need to contact someone besides Disney Dining?



SIXTEEN FOR TEA!!??  WOW!  That's quite the group!  Have loads of fun however you make the reservation!


----------



## tiggerbell

Minnie Lor said:


> Just so I know what I'm supposed to do on my 90 day's ~ for my party of 16 for tea at the GF, do I need to contact someone besides Disney Dining?
> 
> TIA


 
Got this from Allears.net - 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*We have a large group. How do we make a Advance Reservation to keep our group together?*[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]If you have a large group (usually more than 12, but some restaurants have their own group rules), you will need to book through Group Dining:[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1) Call 407-939-7707 for Group Dining.
2) Let the coordinator know your requests. 
3) The coordinator can make the ressies and, based upon the time-date-restaurant, usually you can be accommodated at one table. 
4) It should also be mentioned a gratuity is automatically applied for a large group.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]NOTE: MOST dining reservations can be made for groups up to 12, although dinner shows consider a "group" to be 8 or more. A few other restaurants have their own rules about groups -- if you call the general number WDW-DINE, the Cast Member will forward your call to Group Dining if necessary.[/FONT]​


----------



## NancyIL

tiggerbell said:


> Why would a travel agent make an ADR for people that didn't book through them???



I realize DU does this as a courtesy, but how much more difficult is it to reserve a table for 4 vs. a table for 1?


----------



## tiggerbell

I work at a roofing company - Somebody hires me to do their house but another company to do their garage.  Am I supposed to add the garage to my permit for the house?


----------



## NancyIL

tiggerbell said:


> I work at a roofing company - Somebody hires me to do their house but another company to do their garage.  Am I supposed to add the garage to my permit for the house?



That's NOT the same at all. I can see not booking for more than the occupancy of one room,  but come on - a solo traveler can't get a table for two?  Ridiculous!


----------



## fakereadhed




----------



## tiggerbell

NancyIL said:


> That's NOT the same at all. I can see not booking for more than the occupancy of one room, but come on - a solo traveler can't get a table for two?  Ridiculous!


 

It is EXACTLY the same thing - you want someone to do something for someone who is NOT a client.


----------



## Minnie Lor

tiggerbell said:


> Got this from Allears.net -
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*We have a large group. How do we make a Advance Reservation to keep our group together?*[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]If you have a large group (usually more than 12, but some restaurants have their own group rules), you will need to book through Group Dining:[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1) Call 407-939-7707 for Group Dining.
> 2) Let the coordinator know your requests.
> 3) The coordinator can make the ressies and, based upon the time-date-restaurant, usually you can be accommodated at one table.
> 4) It should also be mentioned a gratuity is automatically applied for a large group.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]NOTE: MOST dining reservations can be made for groups up to 12, although dinner shows consider a "group" to be 8 or more. A few other restaurants have their own rules about groups -- if you call the general number WDW-DINE, the Cast Member will forward your call to Group Dining if necessary.[/FONT]​



Okay - thanks. I'll call WDW-Dine on my 90 day for an ADR for Boma for one, an ADR for Kouzzina for 8, and tea at the GF for 16. They'll do the first two then transfer me to Group for the last one. I wonder if Group can be reserved before 90 days - like 91. Hmmm, I'll have to go look around.

I'm guessing that tea doesn't get booked up at the 90 day mark especially with free dining since that's out of pocket.


----------



## NancyIL

tiggerbell said:


> It is EXACTLY the same thing - you want someone to do something for someone who is NOT a client.



Nope - Lorie is  the client. Is she not allowed to eat with anyone else?


----------



## tiggerbell

Minnie Lor said:


> Okay - thanks. I'll call WDW-Dine on my 90 day for an ADR for Boma for one, an ADR for Kouzzina for 8, and tea at the GF for 16. They'll do the first two then transfer me to Group for the last one. I wonder if Group can be reserved before 90 days - like 91. Hmmm, I'll have to go look around.
> 
> I'm guessing that tea doesn't get booked up at the 90 day mark especially with free dining since that's out of pocket.


 

BOMA - one of my favorite places! 

Kouzzina - I'd love to know what you think of it afterwards...

The Tea - the tea room only holds 50 people - I agree that the fact that they don't take the dining plan will help, but it's a very small room.  What day is your 90 day mark?


----------



## Minnie Lor

Oops, didn't mean to start anything. I AM eating alone one night.


----------



## tiggerbell

NancyIL said:


> Nope - Lorie is the client. Is she not allowed to eat with anyone else?


 

If she wants DU to book it, apparently not.


----------



## robind

NancyIL said:


> That's NOT the same at all. I can see not booking for more than the occupancy of one room,  but come on - a solo traveler can't get a table for two?  Ridiculous!



Actually, if you're traveling alone, the occupancy of the room is one so they are booking for the occupancy of the room.  I travel solo a lot and when I was on both the Magic and the Wonder, I could not book a table in Palo for more than one person.  Of course the table you get is going to be at least a table for two - since they don't have tables for one.



Minnie Lor said:


> Okay - thanks. I'll call WDW-Dine on my 90 day for an ADR for Boma for one, an ADR for Kouzzina for 8, and tea at the GF for 16. They'll do the first two then transfer me to Group for the last one. I wonder if Group can be reserved before 90 days - like 91. Hmmm, I'll have to go look around.
> 
> I'm guessing that tea doesn't get booked up at the 90 day mark especially with free dining since that's out of pocket.



I love Boma too, it's one of my favorites,  however, I wouldn't wait too long for the tea, I've called for a table of 3 at the 90 day mark and couldn't get the exact times I was looking for.  However, I think you'll have a great time, it's another one of my favorites - especially the strawberries and cream for dessert.


----------



## NancyIL

Minnie Lor said:


> Because I booked thru them. It takes no more work to make an ADR for eight as it does for one. My agent could only make solo ADR's for me.  Also what if you're meeting up with family that live in the Orlando area? Or meeting up with friends staying DVC?



If I were you,  I'd make-up the name of another  adult and 2 kids and add them to the reservation.  Then you can make ADR's for 4! 

You're taking this very well, Lorie. I'm  not booked with DU and I make my own ADR's, but I'm pissed-off on your behalf!


----------



## tiggerbell

NancyIL said:


> If I were you, I'd make-up the name of another adult and 2 kids and add them to the reservation. Then you can make ADR's for 4!
> 
> You're taking this very well, Lorie. I'm not booked with DU and I make my own ADR's, but I'm pissed-off on your behalf!


 

So you want to *cause extra work* for the TA by adding fake people, making ADRs for people who don't book through the TA, and then cancelling the fake people???  

Now I'm pissed off on behalf of travel agents everywhere!


----------



## dpuck1998

I think we need some cake....

.02  If you want more than one then you can book it on your own.  Why should they do extra work for free?  Now, I'm willing to bet that most of them would step up and do it gratis, but its unfair to expect something for nothing.


----------



## tickledtink33

dpuck1998 said:


> I think we need some cake....
> 
> .02  If you want more than one then you can book it on your own.  Why should they do extra work for free?  Now, I'm willing to bet that most of them would step up and do it gratis, but its unfair to expect something for nothing.



Don, your my hero!


----------



## aspen37

dpuck1998 said:


> I think we need some cake....
> 
> .02  If you want more than one then you can book it on your own.  Why should they do extra work for free?  Now, I'm willing to bet that most of them would step up and do it gratis, but its unfair to expect something for nothing.



Don you were reading my mind.


----------



## tiggerbell

Allow me to serve:


----------



## NancyIL

tiggerbell said:


> So you want to *cause extra work* for the TA by adding fake people, making ADRs for people who don't book through the TA, and then cancelling the fake people???
> 
> Now I'm pissed off on behalf of travel agents everywhere!



The restaurant doesn't ask for the names of the diners, JUST HOW MANY! As I said before - it takes no more work for anyone, whether the diner or a travel agent, to book a table for 4 than  a table for 1. If I am wrong and it's a burden for the travel agent, then they should not book ADR's - period.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

tiggerbell said:


> Allow me to serve:



YUMMO now I want cake.


----------



## winotracy

As has been mentioned earlier, we book the ADRs as a service to our clients.  We don't charge extra for this service, it is complementary to our clients.  It is our company policy that we book only for the clients that we have booked.   

That being said, if a client asked me if I could add a couple people to their reservation because they were meeting family in the area, I likely would do it but I'm not going to do it if it makes me have to do more work than I already would be doing for the client (ie calling group dining instead of booking online).  

There are a number of complementary things that we do for our clients.  I have to agree that it's not right for anyone to expect me to extend those services to someone who is not my client.  If I choose to do so, that's my business, but it is wrong to expect me to do so for those who are not my clients.  And it certainly doesn't give someone the right to be mad at me because I am following company policy.


----------



## tiggerbell

NancyIL said:


> The restaurant doesn't ask for the names of the diners, JUST HOW MANY! As I said before - it takes no more work for anyone, whether the diner or a travel agent, to book a table for 4 than a table for 1. If I am wrong and it's a burden for the travel agent, then they should not book ADR's - period.


 

No, the restaurant doesn't, but what about the travel agent for the room?


----------



## Minnie Lor

NancyIL said:


> You're taking this very well, Lorie. I'm  not booked with DU and I make my own ADR's, but I'm pissed-off on your behalf!



Nah, I'm not mad. If I was paying DU, then I might be mad. My ressie costs the same whether I booked thru DU or directly thru Disney. they can't be making much off of my one little ressie. I only use a TA because it helps someone else and their business. So I'm good. 

Now instead of cake, we're having lemon ice cream. Oh this is to die for.


----------



## robind

NancyIL said:


> If I were you,  I'd make-up the name of another  adult and 2 kids and add them to the reservation.  Then you can make ADR's for 4!
> 
> You're taking this very well, Lorie. I'm  not booked with DU and I make my own ADR's, but I'm pissed-off on your behalf!



Well, I hope your customers don't treat you so poorly.  I personally wouldn't do that to my travel agent, I think she works hard enough for me without doing extra work for people who aren't her clients.  The extra time she's taking to make reservations for non-clients is time she is not making another clients reservations.  How fair is that to her own clients?  




dpuck1998 said:


> I think we need some cake....
> 
> .02  If you want more than one then you can book it on your own.  Why should they do extra work for free?  Now, I'm willing to bet that most of them would step up and do it gratis, but its unfair to expect something for nothing.




Don - Couldn't agree with you  more - and send some of that cake this way - just make sure you take out the calories/fats and carbs, please.


----------



## NancyIL

Minnie Lor said:


> Nah, I'm not mad. If I was paying DU, then I might be mad. My ressie costs the same whether I booked thru DU or directly thru Disney. they can't be making much off of my one little ressie. I only use a TA because it helps someone else and their business. So I'm good.
> 
> Now instead of cake, we're having lemon ice cream. Oh this is to die for.



I could use a Thin Mint Blizzard right now!


----------



## shellyminnie

winotracy said:


> As has been mentioned earlier, we book the ADRs as a service to our clients.  We don't charge extra for this service, it is complementary to our clients.  It is our company policy that we book only for the clients that we have booked.
> 
> That being said, if a client asked me if I could add a couple people to their reservation because they were meeting family in the area, I likely would do it but I'm not going to do it if it makes me have to do more work than I already would be doing for the client (ie calling group dining instead of booking online).
> 
> There are a number of complementary things that we do for our clients.  I have to agree that it's not right for anyone to expect me to extend those services to someone who is not my client.  If I choose to do so, that's my business, but it is wrong to expect me to do so for those who are not my clients.  And it certainly doesn't give someone the right to be mad at me because I am following company policy.



Nicely said Tracy!


----------



## robind

tiggerbell said:


> Allow me to serve:



That looks familiar - and a heck of a lot better that the sugar free fudgecicle I just ate.


----------



## NancyIL

robind said:


> Well, I hope your customers don't treat you so poorly.  I personally wouldn't do that to my travel agent, I think she works hard enough for me without doing extra work for people who aren't her clients.  The extra time she's taking to make reservations for non-clients is time she is not making another clients reservations.  How fair is that to her own clients?



I didn't mean to suggest that every solo traveler should add people to their reservation. It was meant as a joke. But for Lorie to be told that she could only get a table for one still doesn't sit well with me.  

 My preference is to book things myself when possible. I realize that when the 90-day window opens for making ADR's, travel agents are busy making ADR's for many clients. Therefore, I would make my own ADR's - even if I used a TA for the booking.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

dpuck1998 said:


> I think we need some cake....
> 
> .02  If you want more than one then you can book it on your own.  Why should they do extra work for free?  Now, I'm willing to bet that most of them would step up and do it gratis, but its unfair to expect something for nothing.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

tiggerbell said:


> So you want to *cause extra work* for the TA by adding fake people, making ADRs for people who don't book through the TA, and then cancelling the fake people???
> 
> Now I'm pissed off on behalf of travel agents everywhere!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

winotracy said:


> As has been mentioned earlier, we book the ADRs as a service to our clients.  We don't charge extra for this service, it is complementary to our clients.  It is our company policy that we book only for the clients that we have booked.
> 
> That being said, if a client asked me if I could add a couple people to their reservation because they were meeting family in the area, I likely would do it but I'm not going to do it if it makes me have to do more work than I already would be doing for the client (ie calling group dining instead of booking online).
> 
> There are a number of complementary things that we do for our clients.  I have to agree that it's not right for anyone to expect me to extend those services to someone who is not my client.  If I choose to do so, that's my business, but it is wrong to expect me to do so for those who are not my clients.  And it certainly doesn't give someone the right to be mad at me because I am following company policy.


----------



## NancyIL

Is it more work for you to make an ADR for 2 people than for 1 person?


----------



## Madi100

NancyIL said:


> Is it more work for you to make an ADR for 2 people than for 1 person?



No, but it sure is a lot more work for the person who has to make all of the cake that is needed


----------



## NancyIL

Madi100 said:


> No, but it sure is a lot more work for the person who has to make all of the cake that is needed



I make a pretty good chocolate chip cheesecake.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

NancyIL said:


> Is it more work for you to make an ADR for 2 people than for 1 person?



I have to bow to Tracy for putting it much more succinctly than I ever could.

I *have* made reservations for more than just my clients, but I consider it a presumption for someone to make broad sweeping judgments about a person's work ethic, or a business' practice, who knows little or nothing about what may be involved in said work or business.

I think I need to stick with smileys.


----------



## georgemoe

Are we done beating the dead horse yet?


----------



## NancyIL

georgemoe said:


> Are we done beating the dead horse yet?



I am, George. Cheesecake?


----------



## katscradle

Thought I would just post and say hi!


----------



## krissy2803

katscradle said:


> Thought I would just post and say hi!


----------



## aspen37

[QUOTRE=NancyIL;33245019]Is it more work for you to make an ADR for 2 people than for 1 person?[/QUOTE]

She needs an ADR for 16 at GF for tea and an ADR for 8. So why are you making a big deal out of making a reservation for 2? 
You could call and make her ADR's for her since you are so pissed out this.


----------



## 3guysandagal

(insert whistling  and footsteps  coming up from a distance)











Night watchman......making my rounds.........carry on.........


----------



## Launchpad11B

This thread gets out of control quick. It's not always necessary to post exactly what you're thinking or to push your opinion until it turns into an argument. Take a pause, a deep breath and post something nice.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Allow me to serve:



Can we see the pic of what the plate looked like after it was devoured?


----------



## MerriePoppins

Hey Todd, good morning  ....looks like I  missed cake last night !!!


----------



## kab407

Good Morning:

-DH 
-Step-Daddy 
-Susan 

You're right Paul.  This thread has taken some twists and turns that surprise me.  This, like the PCC2.0 threads, I always think of as happy escapes from the reality of my day.  I hate seeing this stuff especially when it drags in people I care a great deal about.


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Can we see the pic of what the plate looked like after it was devoured?


 
Yeah, this picture's not so pretty...


----------



## guynwdm

Madi100 said:


> No, but it sure is a lot more work for the person who has to make all of the cake that is needed



It is state fair time so it would be cake on a stick.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Yeah, this picture's not so pretty...



Looks like it tasted as good as I remember it.


----------



## georgemoe

tiggerbell said:


> Yeah, this picture's not so pretty...



Plenty of goodness left there. Who's going to lick it up?


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> Allow me to serve:



I've had this cake . . .Mmmmmm.


----------



## MerriePoppins

Hi John and Kathy,

Yea, interesting reading this morning.  Things can turn in a hurry, huh?

So...it's a new day.  FRIDAY......

Any exciting plans for the weekend?


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

I'm back in my office listening to my iPod.  Good mood, good times...

Todd, I'm dying to hear how the concert was.


----------



## kab407

georgemoe said:


> Plenty of goodness left there. Who's going to lick it up?


----------



## kab407

Mouse Skywalker said:


> I'm back in my office listening to my iPod.  Good mood, good times...
> 
> Todd, I'm dying to hear how the concert was.



What are you listening to Dave?  I've got my Buffett rotation on.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

kab407 said:


> What are you listening to Dave?  I've got my Buffett rotation on.


Morning Kathy!   I'm shuffling my "running mix" playlist on - which may be a little too upbeat for sitting at my desk.  It's mostly a mix of 80's alternative - college music from when I was in college (classic alternative).  I have the English Beat "Save it for Later" playing now.

Oh yeah, now it's Dead or Alive "You Spin Me Round (Like a Record)"...

Oooh, my iPhone is liking the English Beat this morning "I Confess" now...


----------



## jeanigor

Mouse Skywalker said:


> I'm back in my office listening to my iPod.  Good mood, good times...
> 
> Todd, I'm dying to hear how the concert was.



It was great. Little bit of the classics with some new mixed in. Lots of crazy people dancing around the theatre. Would have been more fun if I didn't have to get up so early this morning, though.


----------



## pal-mickey

Well I'll definitely be coming to DAP. I've also talked my husband into coming. Are there others traveling with there spouses? We'll be staying at POP.


----------



## exwdwcm

did i somehow step into the community board on accident?  lol  everyone play nice now.



Mouse Skywalker said:


> Morning Kathy!  I'm shuffling my "running mix" playlist on - which may be a little too upbeat for sitting at my desk. It's mostly a mix of 80's alternative - college music from when I was in college (classic alternative). I have the English Beat "Save it for Later" playing now.
> 
> Oh yeah, now it's Dead or Alive "You Spin Me Round (Like a Record)"...
> 
> Oooh, my iPhone is liking the English Beat this morning "I Confess" now...


Love me some 80s alternative and new wave!!! 

Todd, hope you enjoyed the concert and aren't dragging too much this am. 

We had some big storms last night- woke DS up and we actually brought him into bed with us for the first time ever in his almost 2 years of life.   now i know why i didn't ever do that.   in a king bed, he was laying horizontal almost kicking me off!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

exwdwcm said:


> did i somehow step into the community board on accident?  lol  everyone play nice now.
> 
> Love me some 80s alternative and new wave!!!
> 
> Todd, hope you enjoyed the concert and aren't dragging too much this am.
> 
> We had some big storms last night- woke DS up and we actually brought him into bed with us for the first time ever in his almost 2 years of life.   now i know why i didn't ever do that.   in a king bed, he was laying horizontal almost kicking me off!!



We had big storms the night before last. Almost had a lab in bed with us. The good news was that I crashed last night. So hopefully tonight you'll sleep like a baby.

Now about that cake. Is this from some restaurant in Disney? It looks yummo.

I'll be cranking the Disney tunes today because I've got to make pumpkin bars with maple frosting and I've got to get a scrapbook ready to finish at my crop tonight. I will be  when it's done. It's my 40 pg album from MouseFest 07.


----------



## tiggerbell

Minnie Lor said:


> We had big storms the night before last. Almost had a lab in bed with us. The good news was that I crashed last night. So hopefully tonight you'll sleep like a baby.
> 
> Now about that cake. Is this from some restaurant in Disney? It looks yummo.
> 
> I'll be cranking the Disney tunes today because I've got to make pumpkin bars with maple frosting and I've got to get a scrapbook ready to finish at my crop tonight. I will be  when it's done. It's my 40 pg album from MouseFest 07.


 

The cake I posted?  That's the Great Wall of Chocolate from P. F. Chang's.

Todd ate most of it... 

Pumpkin and maple?  Sounds wonderful!  Recipe?


----------



## TXYankee

Good Morning!  Happy Friday.
Would anyone like a donut?  They are fresh!

To keep the voices in my head ay bay today, I'm listening to the Daily Show.
I missed the last couple days.

This afternoon I get to go for my annual physical





pal-mickey said:


> Well I'll definitely be coming to DAP. I've also talked my husband into coming. Are there others traveling with there spouses? We'll be staying at POP.



How did ya talk DH into it?  I am at the POP and am still working oh DH.  I welcome all tips ans suggestions!


----------



## katscradle

pal-mickey said:


> Well I'll definitely be coming to DAP. I've also talked my husband into coming. Are there others traveling with there spouses? We'll be staying at POP.



I will be coming with my DH John and our 2 DS'S and a babysitter will be travelling with us.
This way if we want to do some adult things there will be no problems.


----------



## baby1disney

exwdwcm said:


> did i somehow step into the community board on accident?  lol  everyone play nice now.
> 
> Love me some 80s alternative and new wave!!!
> 
> Todd, hope you enjoyed the concert and aren't dragging too much this am.
> 
> We had some big storms last night- woke DS up and we actually brought him into bed with us for the first time ever in his almost 2 years of life.   now i know why i didn't ever do that.   in a king bed, he was laying horizontal almost kicking me off!!




I was thinking the same thing...although I've been known to stir the pot a lil....bad, bad, bad Terrie!!! LMAO!!!

This is why I love this board!!! When I first jumped on here...everyone was sooo welcoming and didn't "judge" me for makin stupid mistakes or sayin the wrong things. They respected me like an adult...not some dumb butt!! Ever since I've been on here...I've gotten to know some people pretty well and I'm glad that I have!!

Like I said before and I'll say it again...this is THE BEST BOARD on the DIS!!!!


----------



## katscradle

We are here for a good time not a long time!!!


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Todd ate most of it...



I was saving everyone else at the table....honest. I did not enjoy one bite of that cake. If you believe that I have a bridge for sale and some ocean front property in Oklahoma.



katscradle said:


> We are here for a good time not a long time!!!



Couldn't have put it better myself.

Morning (almost afternoon everyone) I have some running around to do, which means coming back in over the weekend. Could be worse. At least I can see the sunshine today.


----------



## aspen37

Since we didn't have a show this week I randomly picked something to listen to. Well, I picked 12/18/08 the first call-in show. I haven't listen to it in a long time. I am only 18 minutes in but am loving hearing everyone again.


----------



## Renysmom

Looks like everyone is having a great Friday, as am I except for the fact that Iam on the phone, or should I say hold with DVC for 10 minutes with a problem I have been trying to resolve for 2 1/2 weeks now..

I had to use the "if I was calling to buy points you'd get me someone" line to even get put on hold.. grrrr.  Now I wont let them call me back, I told them I can hold that since its a 800 number and I can type while holding its not stopping me from working LOL


----------



## baby1disney

Renysmom said:


> Looks like everyone is having a great Friday, as am I except for the fact that Iam on the phone, or should I say hold with DVC for 10 minutes with a problem I have been trying to resolve for 2 1/2 weeks now..
> 
> I had to use the "if I was calling to buy points you'd get me someone" line to even get put on hold.. grrrr.  Now I wont let them call me back, I told them I can hold that since its a 800 number and I can type while holding its not stopping me from working LOL



Isn't that the truth?!?! My MIL hates to call DVC line so she makes my FIL do it!!! LMAO!!! But...they're always witchin about how they're on hold for this...get transferred to that....gotta go back to who....etc, etc, etc!!! There are times I wish I was a DVC owner...but at the same time...dealing with all of these headaches...no thanks!!!

Well...I hope to have a good weekend...DH was in a tissie this morning...so hopefully he's calmed down or I'm gonna have to do a body slam on him!!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

tiggerbell said:


> Pumpkin and maple?  Sounds wonderful!  Recipe?



Here's the recipe: http://www.recipezaar.com/Maple-Frosted-Pumpkin-Bars-44273

I love anything maple....more than chocolate.


----------



## robind

Minnie Lor said:


> I'll be cranking the Disney tunes today because I've got to make pumpkin bars with maple frosting and I've got to get a scrapbook ready to finish at my crop tonight. I will be  when it's done. It's my 40 pg album from MouseFest 07.



Glad to know I'm not the only one who is that far behind.  I got all the supplies to do a really nice book, but I've decided, it's just not me.  I'm into the digital scrapbooking and creating my books on snapfish.  A lot less messy and I can do them in a hotel room.

I'm working on my security clearance paperwork this afternoon and then going to Busch Gardens this evening.   Hum, I could practice DATW


----------



## Minnie Lor

robind said:


> Glad to know I'm not the only one who is that far behind.  I got all the supplies to do a really nice book, but I've decided, it's just not me.  I'm into the digital scrapbooking and creating my books on snapfish.  A lot less messy and I can do them in a hotel room.



I do some digitally and some traditionally. I'll be starting one next week on either snapfish or walmart. I've done three on shutterfly. I'm behind on the scrapbooking but have a plan to be totally caught up before DAP. I hope.


----------



## Minnie Lor

robind said:


> I'm working on my security clearance paperwork this afternoon and then going to Busch Gardens this evening.   Hum, I could practice DATW




Ummmm, do we need security clearance for DATW.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Minnie Lor said:


> Ummmm, do we need security clearance for DATW.


  oh, that's funny!


----------



## kathrna

Minnie Lor said:


> Here's the recipe: http://www.recipezaar.com/Maple-Frosted-Pumpkin-Bars-44273
> 
> I love anything maple....more than chocolate.



Lori, you're the BOMB!  I can't wait to try this.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## robind

Minnie Lor said:


> Ummmm, do we need security clearance for DATW.



Apparently only some of us, I'm just sayin'


----------



## georgemoe

Due to man card issues I can't talk about scrappin.  That's Deb's domain with my support.  We seem to have our roles. I'm pre-trip prep, planning, and photos and she is the post trip scrapper. And she/we are way behind on trip books. 

Anyway, this is our first trip to F&W and I wanted to make up some note/scorecards for the food kiosk's around WS. Deb will then use these in her trip book pages along with photos and notes. Here is my proto. It still has MS Word junk that won't show in the final product. Please critique if you don't mind. Too plain? Not enough color? Boring font? I've got roughly another 20+ cards to complete. 

Thanks!


----------



## Castaway Dave

I just booked Solo at the Pop Century through Dreams Unlimited For Dec 10-16th (Son is in school and Wife doesn't want to go or leave him with the Grandparents). Could some of you Thread Veterans post me some links to other useful threads besides this one to get me caught up? I've posted my on thread which has helped as well. This was a bit of a last minute decision. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Castaway Dave

subscribe


----------



## Minnie Lor

georgemoe said:


> Due to man card issues I can't talk about scrappin.  That's Deb's domain with my support.  We seem to have our roles. I'm pre-trip prep, planning, and photos and she is the post trip scrapper. And she/we are way behind on trip books.
> 
> Anyway, this is our first trip to F&W and I wanted to make up some note/scorecards for the food kiosk's around WS. Deb will then use these in her trip book pages along with photos and notes. Here is my proto. It still has MS Word junk that won't show in the final product. Please critique if you don't mind. Too plain? Not enough color? Boring font? I've got roughly another 20+ cards to complete.
> 
> Thanks!



I love it! Those will be perfect. What a fun idea. We went last year and took pictures of all of the food that we purchased and I got a picture of hubby at the window of each kiosk. (Still needing to scrapbook that trip  - That's next week.

You've heard Cory and Julie mention buying the "gift" card that's offered for F&WF. I loved it because it was on a spiral wrist bracelet and I didn't have to go digging for it. Also made it easier to set a budget for the day and easier at the check out line. We ate around World Showcase 4 days/evenings and we still didn't get to it all. There were a few days that hubby needed something more substantial and he'd grab a ham and cheese croissant from France bakery. You'll have a blast!


----------



## georgemoe

Minnie Lor said:


> I love it! Those will be perfect. What a fun idea. We went last year and took pictures of all of the food that we purchased and I got a picture of hubby at the window of each kiosk. (Still needing to scrapbook that trip  - That's next week.
> 
> You've heard Cory and Julie mention buying the "gift" card that's offered for F&WF. I loved it because it was on a spiral wrist bracelet and I didn't have to go digging for it. Also made it easier to set a budget for the day and easier at the check out line. We ate around World Showcase 4 days/evenings and we still didn't get to it all. There were a few days that hubby needed something more substantial and he'd grab a ham and cheese croissant from France bakery. You'll have a blast!



Thanks Lorie. We'll be taking lots of photos. I might even get me one of Jaime's steeeks. 

Yes I have heard of the wrist thingy. We plan to get them but I've also heard of issues with the scanners not working sometimes. So we'll be bringing some $5's along just in case. Deb and I love the h&c croissants at the bakery in France.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good afternoon everyone.   Spent the day on Farmville and running kiddo to the doctor.    Just sat down for some planning for DAP.


----------



## exwdwcm

georgemoe said:


> Thanks Lorie. We'll be taking lots of photos. I might even get me one of Jaime's steeeks.
> 
> Yes I have heard of the wrist thingy. We plan to get them but I've also heard of issues with the scanners not working sometimes. So we'll be bringing some $5's along just in case. Deb and I love the h&c croissants at the bakery in France.


The cards look great, what an excellent idea and fun for Deb to use for scrapping and remembering later when putting it all together in a book. 

i LOVE the ham and cheese croissant there too.  it is a must for me each time- that and the chocolate mousse!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I use the gift card bracelet during all WDW trips, not just F & W, especially when shopping at DTD. :X


----------



## OKW Lover

kab407 said:


> What are you listening to Dave?  I've got my Buffett rotation on.



Jimmy or Warren?  




Launchpad11B said:


> This thread gets out of control quick. It's not always necessary to post exactly what you're thinking or to push your opinion until it turns into an argument. Take a pause, a deep breath and post something nice.



Everybody listen to the First Sergeant - he knows of what he speaks.  Not that the rest of you don't.  



georgemoe said:


> Due to man card issues I can't talk about scrappin.  That's Deb's domain with my support.  We seem to have our roles. I'm pre-trip prep, planning, and photos and she is the post trip scrapper. And she/we are way behind on trip books.
> 
> Anyway, this is our first trip to F&W and I wanted to make up some note/scorecards for the food kiosk's around WS. Deb will then use these in her trip book pages along with photos and notes. Here is my proto. It still has MS Word junk that won't show in the final product. Please critique if you don't mind. Too plain? Not enough color? Boring font? I've got roughly another 20+ cards to complete.
> 
> Thanks!



I like that George!  Would you mind posting the whole deck so the rest of us can also use it for our trips?


----------



## georgemoe

OKW Lover said:


> I like that George!  Would you mind posting the whole deck so the rest of us can also use it for our trips?



I'll gladly make them available once complete Jeff. Right now only one is complete. I should have them all done sometime next week. Just need to decide if I'm going to stick with this design or not.


----------



## pal-mickey

How did ya talk DH into it?  I am at the POP and am still working oh DH.  I welcome all tips ans suggestions![/QUOTE]

I guess I just got lucky. We were going to go away this weekend for my b-day(I was hoping to WDW) and then that fell thru. So I suggested we go in Dec together and he said yes. We are planning on attending the NJ meet on 8/30 so we'll both get to meet some people who are going, I hope.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Hey Jaime or Todd? What were the layers of the cake at PF Chang's filled with? It looks unusual and I never save room for dessert there.


----------



## tiggerbell

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hey Jaime or Todd? What were the layers of the cake at PF Chang's filled with? It looks unusual and I never save room for dessert there.


 

I believe it was just chocolate frosting - it photographed an odd color, didn't it?

Who knows, Todd ate it so fast, none of us even SAW there was frosting!


----------



## Renysmom

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hey Jaime or Todd? What were the layers of the cake at PF Chang's filled with? It looks unusual and I never save room for dessert there.



It's some kind of a chocolate/berry filling.. AWESOME and I am not a berry eater.  

You wont want to know this cause it's scary but one slice, which is what you see on the plate in the photo is 2237 calories of yummy goodness.  That is almost twice my calorie intake in one day so I can't eat it anymore now that I know this, but damb its good


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

georgemoe said:


> Due to man card issues I can't talk about scrappin.  That's Deb's domain with my support.  We seem to have our roles. I'm pre-trip prep, planning, and photos and she is the post trip scrapper. And she/we are way behind on trip books.
> 
> Anyway, this is our first trip to F&W and I wanted to make up some note/scorecards for the food kiosk's around WS. Deb will then use these in her trip book pages along with photos and notes. Here is my proto. It still has MS Word junk that won't show in the final product. Please critique if you don't mind. Too plain? Not enough color? Boring font? I've got roughly another 20+ cards to complete.
> 
> Thanks!




It's great!  Keep it.  The circles out to the side are for each time you try it right?  You can put a simple 1-9 score in each circle, to help you remember how you evaluated it.


----------



## georgemoe

The circles to the right are actually the rating. For the food I made the circles smaller from left to right. A check mark or fill-in of the far left circle would be Loved It. One to the far right, Hated It.

I didn't do that for the beverage section because I needed that a bit smaller and the text and circles wouln't line up. I thought of numbers in place of circles but that was too survey like.

I'm going to mess with a small legend and see if I can fit that in.


----------



## firsttimemom

georgemoe said:


> Due to man card issues I can't talk about scrappin.  That's Deb's domain with my support.  We seem to have our roles. I'm pre-trip prep, planning, and photos and she is the post trip scrapper. And she/we are way behind on trip books.
> 
> Anyway, this is our first trip to F&W and I wanted to make up some note/scorecards for the food kiosk's around WS. Deb will then use these in her trip book pages along with photos and notes. Here is my proto. It still has MS Word junk that won't show in the final product. Please critique if you don't mind. Too plain? Not enough color? Boring font? I've got roughly another 20+ cards to complete.
> 
> Thanks!



Great job! I made something similar when we went to F&W last year. I made a mini book with binder rings and some covered chipboard for the front/back. It made a great keepsake from the trip.


----------



## TXYankee

Castaway Dave said:


> I just booked Solo at the Pop Century through Dreams Unlimited For Dec 10-16th (Son is in school and Wife doesn't want to go or leave him with the Grandparents). Could some of you Thread Veterans post me some links to other useful threads besides this one to get me caught up? I've posted my on thread which has helped as well. This was a bit of a last minute decision. Thanks in advance.



Welcome!

Another DAP solo at the POP!


----------



## kathrna

It's kind of quiet here today.  Just thought I'd pop in and say hi!


----------



## Minnie Lor

My best friend has decided to come with me. At my scrapbook crop last night where I was finishing up my Dec. '07 album, I said that I sure wish she could come with me this December. I figured she wouldn't be able to go because of kids at home, work, hubby, etc. She's never been during the holidays and I've been telling her that it would just blow her mind. So she said, "crunch the numbers". So I crunched and adding her is pretty inexpensive.  Her hubby said yes.  She just needs work to say ok but she can and does do work ahead. so 

I'll need to add her on my ressie, purchase airfare because I've got so much credit, add her on to adr's, etc.


----------



## fakereadhed

Minnie Lor said:


> My best friend has decided to come with me. At my scrapbook crop last night where I was finishing up my Dec. '07 album, I said that I sure wish she could come with me this December. I figured she wouldn't be able to go because of kids at home, work, hubby, etc. She's never been during the holidays and I've been telling her that it would just blow her mind. So she said, "crunch the numbers". So I crunched and adding her is pretty inexpensive.  Her hubby said yes.  She just needs work to say ok but she can and does do work ahead. so
> 
> I'll need to add her on my ressie, purchase airfare because I've got so much credit, add her on to adr's, etc.



How exciting! Even more fun with your best friend. Hope we don't scare her.


----------



## Minnie Lor

fakereadhed said:


> . Hope we don't scare her.



Oooo, I hadn't thought of that. hmmm ...just kidding


----------



## halliesmommy01

Well I broke down and told Hallie where I was going. Boy was she mad!!! Not that I was going to Disney without her but that I would get to see TODD again. Todd not only are you Famous but I have one of your biggest fans living in my house.


----------



## Emiel

Goodmorning all!!!

It will be so much fun meeting all of you (again) in December...


----------



## jeanigor

halliesmommy01 said:


> Well I broke down and told Hallie where I was going. Boy was she mad!!! Not that I was going to Disney without her but that I would get to see TODD again. Todd not only are you Famous but I have one of your biggest fans living in my house.



I think we can send home autographed photos!!!


Lorie, great your bff can come along, the more the merrier!!

Happy Monday friends!


----------



## baby1disney

Hey...I have a question....

For the Indy DIS meet...is that just for people living in or around Indy or can anyone come?


----------



## aspen37

Good Morning everyone! I hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## scarlett873

Morning all! 

What a week...my nephew is just about the most adorable little bundle...We may try to go back up next week to see him again. His Uncle Matthew hasn't met him yet! 

Oh and the DAP nightmares have begun. I dreamed that I forgot the park ticket that I have leftover from the cruise. I was at the gates...trying to get in, but realized that the ticket was still in the hutch at home.  So much for a "cheap" trip...


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good Mornging everyone.   I am getting very excited for DAP.  We spent the day at the parks yesterday and then the Illuminations party.   We ran into some very famous people.  Alicia, Paul, Kathy, Chris etc. etc. etc.   Great party I am so happy we stayed for it.  Hope everyones Monday is OK so far.


----------



## baby1disney

scarlett873 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> What a week...my nephew is just about the most adorable little bundle...We may try to go back up next week to see him again. His Uncle Matthew hasn't met him yet!
> 
> Oh and the DAP nightmares have begun. I dreamed that I forgot the park ticket that I have leftover from the cruise. I was at the gates...trying to get in, but realized that the ticket was still in the hutch at home.  So much for a "cheap" trip...



Congrats on being an auntie!!!!

As far as nightmares goes....I always have those before a trip!!! I just chalk it up to pre-jitters and excitement!!!


----------



## baby1disney

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good Mornging everyone.   I am getting very excited for DAP.  We spent the day at the parks yesterday and then the Illuminations party.   We ran into some very famous people.  Alicia, Paul, Kathy, Chris etc. etc. etc.   Great party I am so happy we stayed for it.  Hope everyones Monday is OK so far.



Ok....who's Alicia, Paul, Kathy, Chris and everyone else?!?! I'm clueless here!!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Oh and the DAP nightmares have begun. I dreamed that I forgot the park ticket that I have leftover from the cruise. I was at the gates...trying to get in, but realized that the ticket was still in the hutch at home.  So much for a "cheap" trip...



Will you be needing a reminder call on Thursday when I get there?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Liz, I saw a few pics on FB. It sounds like you all had a great time.


----------



## exwdwcm

Lorie- yeah on your BF coming! 

Becky, lol on Todd- he needs an official fan club! 

the weekend was way too short.   but we are coming up on the double digits for DAP!  can't wait.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Will you be needing a reminder call on Thursday when I get there?


It's entirely possible...


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> Ok....who's Alicia, Paul, Kathy, Chris and everyone else?!?! I'm clueless here!!



cocowum, launchpad11B, safetymom(also a Podcaster and DU Agent).....not sure which Chris



exwdwcm said:


> the weekend was way too short.   but we are coming up on the double digits for DAP!  can't wait.



Double digit dance coming really soon!! Woo Hoo!!!!



exwdwcm said:


> *Becky, lol on Todd- he needs an official fan club! *


:cough: :cough: In case a certain someone doubts my Famous-ness. 

8x10 glossies will be available.
Please see my manager for details.
Pending contract negotiations, photo ops with Famous and a celebrity may be available.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> It's entirely possible...



Or it may just be an obligatory, "Nah, nah, nah, nah, nah. I'm in Orlando and you're not here!" call.

No go do your homework. We'll be here when you finish.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Next Sat. I'll be doing the double digit dance. Can't wait! 

Todd - you're hilarious.  Can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Or it may just be an obligatory, "Nah, nah, nah, nah, nah. I'm in Orlando and you're not here!" call.
> 
> No go do your homework. We'll be here when you finish.


But i'll be there soon after...so ha! 

Oh and by the way...I am now the proud owner of my very own steeeeeeeeek! Now i've just got to figure out how to use the silly thing so that i'm actually in the picture instead of just the background...



Off to do my homework before class tonight...but i'll be watching you!


----------



## aspen37

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good Mornging everyone.   I am getting very excited for DAP.  We spent the day at the parks yesterday and then the Illuminations party.   We ran into some very famous people.  Alicia, Paul, Kathy, Chris etc. etc. etc.   Great party I am so happy we stayed for it.  Hope everyones Monday is OK so far.



It sounds like you guys had a great night! 
How are you liking living near WDW?


----------



## tiggerbell

scarlett873 said:


> But i'll be there soon after...so ha!
> 
> Oh and by the way...I am now the proud owner of my very own steeeeeeeeek! Now i've just got to figure out how to use the silly thing so that i'm actually in the picture instead of just the background...


 

I carried it all day Sunday and only used it for 1 shot!  Glad it's not heavy!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> But i'll be there soon after...so ha!
> 
> Oh and by the way...I am now the proud owner of my very own steeeeeeeeek! Now i've just got to figure out how to use the silly thing so that i'm actually in the picture instead of just the background...
> 
> 
> 
> Off to do my homework before class tonight...but i'll be watching you!



I think you will have a great opportunity to practice in about 14 days or so......(and i thought i had the smiley for watching you saved...but i can't find it.)


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> I carried it all day Sunday and only used it for 1 shot!  Glad it's not heavy!



The peeps at your festivals are rather....normal....where is the fun in that?
When else is it socially acceptable to prance around in dresses and armor and talk funny?

(Next weekend is the Highland Fling at ours and you can bet your bottom dollar I'm donning the kilt!)


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> The peeps at your festivals are rather....normal....where is the fun in that?
> When else is it socially acceptable to prance around in dresses and armor and talk funny?
> 
> (Next weekend is the Highland Fling at ours and you can bet your bottom dollar I'm donning the kilt!)


 

This better?






But I think this guy thought he was going to a Civil War reenactment - 







And I think this guy was missing you, Todd -


----------



## aaronmckie

jeanigor said:


> The peeps at your festivals are rather....normal....where is the fun in that?
> When else is it socially acceptable to prance around in dresses and armor and talk funny?
> 
> (Next weekend is the Highland Fling at ours and you can bet your bottom dollar I'm donning the kilt!)



Next year Shanan and I are definitely dressing up, I think we did miss out on some of the fun because of it.
Quite honestly I was going in expecting to hate it, but I'll try anything once.  I'm really looking forward to going next year and maybe make a weekend out of it


----------



## aspen37

Emiel said:


> Goodmorning all!!!
> 
> It will be so much fun meeting all of you (again) in December...



I can't wait to see you and Yvette again!


----------



## aspen37

Minnie Lor said:


> Next Sat. I'll be doing the double digit dance. Can't wait!
> 
> Todd - you're hilarious.  Can't wait to meet everyone.



I have to wait till next Tuesday for the double digit dance.


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> I have to wait till next Tuesday for the double digit dance.



That means next Wednesday for myself and my Vice Queen.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> That means next Wednesday for myself and my Vice Queen.


----------



## scarlett873

Ugh Ugh Ugh...why oh why does homework have to be due on night #1 of a new class??? This accelerated learning format sucks. This is my first experience with accounting and I have to turn in 2 chapters worth of homework before i've even met the danged instructor! You'd think that chapters 1 and 2 might be a smidge easier to understand and follow...but nope...i'm a fairly intelligent person (just look at my friends...I must be intelligent to have you guys as friends, right?) but this book makes NO SENSE! 

Just shoot me now...


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Ugh Ugh Ugh...why oh why does homework have to be due on night #1 of a new class??? This accelerated learning format sucks. This is my first experience with accounting and I have to turn in 2 chapters worth of homework before i've even met the danged instructor! You'd think that chapters 1 and 2 might be a smidge easier to understand and follow...but nope...i'm a fairly intelligent person *(just look at my friends...I must be intelligent to have you guys as friends, right?)* but this book makes NO SENSE!
> 
> Just shoot me now...



Flattery will get you everywhere my dear.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Flattery will get you everywhere my dear.


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


>



What class are you taking right now?


----------



## scarlett873

Madi100 said:


> What class are you taking right now?



Tonight begins a 3 week pre-requisite for accounting. After that, then I have 8 weeks of Managerial Accounting, followed by another 8 weeks of Managerial Finance. Then 5 weeks of Business Law...after that, then it's the final class...they call is a seminar in business, but I think it's just writing a really BIG paper about everything you have learned in the program...that last one is 6 weeks. And then I AM DONE!!!! It's worth the torture in the end...but it certainly sucks getting there...


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Tonight begins a 3 week pre-requisite for accounting. After that, then I have 8 weeks of Managerial Accounting, followed by another 8 weeks of Managerial Finance. Then 5 weeks of Business Law...after that, then it's the final class...they call is a seminar in business, but I think it's just writing a really BIG paper about everything you have learned in the program...that last one is 6 weeks. And then I AM DONE!!!! It's worth the torture in the end...but it certainly sucks getting there...



So you'll be in Managerial Finance during DAP....wonder if you can get credit for facilitating my expenditures during the trip.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> So you'll be in Managerial Finance during DAP....wonder if you can get credit for facilitating my expenditures during the trip.


Hmmm...never thought about that...If I could get credit for facilitating everyone's expenditures...that might help my grade...


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Hmmm...never thought about that...If I could get credit for facilitating everyone's expenditures...that might help my grade...



Glad you're back. Missed you.


----------



## shellyminnie

scarlett873 said:


> Tonight begins a 3 week pre-requisite for accounting. After that, then I have 8 weeks of Managerial Accounting, followed by another 8 weeks of Managerial Finance. Then 5 weeks of Business Law...after that, then it's the final class...they call is a seminar in business, but I think it's just writing a really BIG paper about everything you have learned in the program...that last one is 6 weeks. And then I AM DONE!!!! It's worth the torture in the end...but it certainly sucks getting there...



I'm taking Financial Accounting this semester . . . I feel your pain.


----------



## chickie

Shoot your accounting homework this way, Brandi. I might be able to help. I'm a CPA, but I don't know how much classroom stuff I can remember.


----------



## OKW Lover

scarlett873 said:


> Tonight begins a 3 week pre-requisite for accounting. After that, then I have 8 weeks of Managerial Accounting, followed by another 8 weeks of Managerial Finance. Then 5 weeks of Business Law...after that, then it's the final class...they call is a seminar in business, but I think it's just writing a really BIG paper about everything you have learned in the program...that last one is 6 weeks. And then I AM DONE!!!! It's worth the torture in the end...but it certainly sucks getting there...





shellyminnie said:


> I'm taking Financial Accounting this semester . . . I feel your pain.



Chuckle.  Maybe evil-chuckle.  

I'm so glad that's in my distant past.  Now I'm wondering if they offer a 12-step program for recovering bean counters - I may need it in a couple of years.


----------



## Dodie

I just wanted to pop in and say hello to everyone! I've been busy at work, busy at home, and haven't been feeling too well lately, so I haven't been posting much - but I'm _here_. I'm _always _here.  

By the way, check out that first countdown ticker down below me.  I expect a phonecall from the Indy DIS meet - don't forget that!


----------



## rtobe

Emiel said:


> Goodmorning all!!!
> 
> It will be so much fun meeting all of you (again) in December...


   can't wait!


----------



## baby1disney

OK.....so I guess my question from earlier was soo dumb to ask that no one has responded to it!!!! LMAO!!! I kinda figured it would be.

BTW.....I have to tell you guys about a game I bought over the weekend!!! We went to Best Buy to look for a golf game for BIL's bday. Well...I go and start looking around myself and run into this Disney Think Fast game!!! IT IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!It comes with four(4) controllers...all attached to a base...which you plug into your USB port on your game system. We have a PS2. Then you play as certain Disney characters...can anyone guess who I played as?!?!? Well...it's like Jeporady for the most part...but it's just soooo cool!!! I think everyone should get this!!! It cost about $35.00 w/a one year warranty


----------



## BilltM

scarlett873 said:


> Ugh Ugh Ugh...why oh why does homework have to be due on night #1 of a new class??? This accelerated learning format sucks. This is my first experience with accounting and I have to turn in 2 chapters worth of homework before i've even met the danged instructor! You'd think that chapters 1 and 2 might be a smidge easier to understand and follow...but nope...i'm a fairly intelligent person (just look at my friends...I must be intelligent to have you guys as friends, right?) but this book makes NO SENSE!
> 
> Just shoot me now...



Ouch!!  I majored in Accounting but never did an accelerated Accounting class.  I did accelerated courses in Management, Marketing, etc.  Just realize the pain won't be as bad as taking the 15 week course.

Good luck!!

Edit:  I just re-read my post.  I should have said "the pain won't last as long!"


----------



## exwdwcm

scarlett873 said:


> Tonight begins a 3 week pre-requisite for accounting. After that, then I have 8 weeks of Managerial Accounting, followed by another 8 weeks of Managerial Finance. Then 5 weeks of Business Law...after that, then it's the final class...they call is a seminar in business, but I think it's just writing a really BIG paper about everything you have learned in the program...that last one is 6 weeks. And then I AM DONE!!!! It's worth the torture in the end...but it certainly sucks getting there...


yuck, those all sound awful.  i had to take all those, but its been like 10 years since i did.   i hope you get through it quickly and somewhat painlessly!  we can hope right?   statistics was the worst as was finance, i really struggle with numbers (which is why i am in marketing! ).  We also had a final business class before graduation that was strictly a group challenge/paper/presentation.   EDS sponsored a competition for it and we got second!  It was a pain though, especially the whole group thing.   i wish i would have been able to do online classes back then, i don't know that any were really offered.  

hang in there!  it will all be worth it.

and Shelly, ouch on the books!  what classes are you taking and what degree are you going for?


----------



## BilltM

chickie said:


> Shoot your accounting homework this way, Brandi. I might be able to help. I'm a CPA, but I don't know how much classroom stuff I can remember.



CPA ??  How much do you bill hourly ??


----------



## baby1disney

OOOOOO....I feel for everyone who's taking accounting classes. I remember when my stepmom took them and she said that they were a pain!!

I can't wait to go back to school for my study....Surgical Tech!!! There's something about the body and how it works that just fascinates me!!! I'm not sure tho if I'll be ready for certain smells the body makes!!! LMAO!!!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

<darn internet, I keep losing my posts >

 Hey, everyone!  I am finally back from vacation (in hot, sunny Florida) and camping (in cool, windy, accessible only by boat Boundary Waters Canoe Area) - talk about from one end of the earth to the other in 10 days or less!  

Anywhoo, just wanted to pop in to say hi.  I am waiting for the tech guy to come and (hopefully) fix our internet and cable, which has apparently been sporadic, at best, since last week's storms.  In the meantime, I am attempting to get caught up on the <_gulp_> 40+ pages of threads


----------



## baby1disney

back wildfan!!!! You have a loooooooooot of reading to do!!!! LMAO!!!! I say get some drinks..whether alcoholic or non...turn off your phone...lock yourself in a room...and call it a night. That's about how long it's going to take you.......(evil laugh)


----------



## corky441

Please hold until the next available member services representative can assist you....

Thank you for holding, someone will be with you shortly 

Please continue to hold 

*Yes, we have Dec 11, 12 & 13th available.*

  DH (Dino) & I are coming to DISapalooza


----------



## shellyminnie

Dodie said:


> By the way, check out that first countdown ticker down below me.  I expect a phonecall from the Indy DIS meet - don't forget that!




We wouldn't forget you Dodie!! 



exwdwcm said:


> and Shelly, ouch on the books!  what classes are you taking and what degree are you going for?



Right now, I'm doing an accounting program.  I need to pick one thing and stick with it!!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

OK. Since I'm lazy I am not going to read back on pages and pages of posts.....any word on when sign up is for the lowly not-booked-through-Dreams people is?

and...... ummmmm....
....

....

LMAO!


----------



## shellyminnie

TheBeadPirate said:


> OK. Since I'm lazy I am not going to read back on pages and pages of posts.....any word on when sign up is for the lowly not-booked-through-Dreams people is?
> 
> and...... ummmmm....
> ....
> 
> ....
> 
> LMAO!



No word on when sign-ups are yet!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

shellyminnie said:


> No word on when sign-ups are yet!



Thanks Shelly! Work is making it really hard to keep up with everything.

Good luck on the start of school.


----------



## shellyminnie

TheBeadPirate said:


> Thanks Shelly! Work is making it really hard to keep up with everything.
> 
> Good luck on the start of school.



Thanks


----------



## Bornteach

TheBeadPirate said:


> OK. Since I'm lazy I am not going to read back on pages and pages of posts.....any word on when sign up is for the lowly not-booked-through-Dreams people is?
> 
> and...... ummmmm....
> ....
> 
> ....
> 
> LMAO!


----------



## Minnie Lor

TheBeadPirate said:


> OK. Since I'm lazy I am not going to read back on pages and pages of posts.....any word on when sign up is for the lowly not-booked-through-Dreams people is?
> 
> and...... ummmmm....
> ....
> 
> ....
> 
> LMAO!





shellyminnie said:


> No word on when sign-ups are yet!



Nothing yet for the people that _*have*_ booked through Dreams, either.


----------



## robind

aspen37 said:


> I have to wait till next Tuesday for the double digit dance.





jeanigor said:


> That means next Wednesday for myself and my Vice Queen.



Me Too, Me Too 



scarlett873 said:


> Ugh Ugh Ugh...why oh why does homework have to be due on night #1 of a new class??? This accelerated learning format sucks. This is my first experience with accounting and I have to turn in 2 chapters worth of homework before i've even met the danged instructor! You'd think that chapters 1 and 2 might be a smidge easier to understand and follow...but nope...i'm a fairly intelligent person (just look at my friends...I must be intelligent to have you guys as friends, right?) but this book makes NO SENSE!
> 
> Just shoot me now...





chickie said:


> Shoot your accounting homework this way, Brandi. I might be able to help. I'm a CPA, but I don't know how much classroom stuff I can remember.





OKW Lover said:


> Chuckle.  Maybe evil-chuckle.
> 
> I'm so glad that's in my distant past.  Now I'm wondering if they offer a 12-step program for recovering bean counters - I may need it in a couple of years.



Another CPA here - which really means Couldn't Pass Again (if my life depended on it)  just remember debits on the left; credits on the right - sums it all up.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

aspen37 said:


> It sounds like you guys had a great night!
> How are you liking living near WDW?



I LOVE living near the parks.   We have been up at least one time each week.   I have been able to meet up with 2 mommy board frineds and ran into some famous DISers last night and have been to 2 dolewhip meets.   It is like a never ending family of friends.

Todd
The Chris was cslittle999 ( I think ) very nice Canadian gent we had a good conversation.


Oh Yeah and I had dinner at Dixie Crossroads for dinner tonight.   Yummo Rock Shrimp.   It is only 15 min from where the new house is and we went after our son got out of school today.


----------



## Renysmom

Hi everyone... 

That's all, nothing more.. Just wanted you to know I was thinking of you guys as I am working a killer week.. Prelim 2010 Fiscal Budgets are due next Monday.  I may be bald by Friday 

Behave all of you, especially you TODD!!!


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Glad you're back. Missed you.


 I promise not to stay away too long ever again! I miss my friends...can't wait to see some of you in a couple of weeks!!!! 



shellyminnie said:


> I'm taking Financial Accounting this semester . . . I feel your pain.


This is just the pre-req for the accounting class. I think my brain may explode...



chickie said:


> Shoot your accounting homework this way, Brandi. I might be able to help. I'm a CPA, but I don't know how much classroom stuff I can remember.


Noted. 



Dodie said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say hello to everyone! I've been busy at work, busy at home, and haven't been feeling too well lately, so I haven't been posting much - but I'm _here_. I'm _always _here.
> 
> By the way, check out that first countdown ticker down below me.  I expect a phonecall from the Indy DIS meet - don't forget that!


Noted. 



BilltM said:


> Ouch!!  I majored in Accounting but never did an accelerated Accounting class.  I did accelerated courses in Management, Marketing, etc.  Just realize the pain won't be as bad as taking the 15 week course.
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> Edit:  I just re-read my post.  I should have said "the pain won't last as long!"


The whole program that I am in is an accelerated format. It's one class at a time, which is nice, but I don't really feel as if I am learning anything. The classes are just one night a week and most classes are about 5 weeks long. It's just frustrating to compact everything from a normal 16 week class into 5-8 weeks...



exwdwcm said:


> yuck, those all sound awful.  i had to take all those, but its been like 10 years since i did.   i hope you get through it quickly and somewhat painlessly!  we can hope right?   statistics was the worst as was finance, i really struggle with numbers (which is why i am in marketing! ).  We also had a final business class before graduation that was strictly a group challenge/paper/presentation.   EDS sponsored a competition for it and we got second!  It was a pain though, especially the whole group thing.   i wish i would have been able to do online classes back then, i don't know that any were really offered.
> 
> hang in there!  it will all be worth it.
> 
> and Shelly, ouch on the books!  what classes are you taking and what degree are you going for?


I'm really interested in Accounting...it's just hard to cram all of this stuff into my brain...



wildfan1473 said:


> <darn internet, I keep losing my posts >
> 
> Hey, everyone!  I am finally back from vacation (in hot, sunny Florida) and camping (in cool, windy, accessible only by boat Boundary Waters Canoe Area) - talk about from one end of the earth to the other in 10 days or less!
> 
> Anywhoo, just wanted to pop in to say hi.  I am waiting for the tech guy to come and (hopefully) fix our internet and cable, which has apparently been sporadic, at best, since last week's storms.  In the meantime, I am attempting to get caught up on the <_gulp_> 40+ pages of threads


Welcome back!



corky441 said:


> Please hold until the next available member services representative can assist you....
> 
> Thank you for holding, someone will be with you shortly
> 
> Please continue to hold
> 
> *Yes, we have Dec 11, 12 & 13th available.*
> 
> DH (Dino) & I are coming to DISapalooza






TheBeadPirate said:


> OK. Since I'm lazy I am not going to read back on pages and pages of posts.....any word on when sign up is for the lowly not-booked-through-Dreams people is?
> 
> and...... ummmmm....
> ....
> 
> ....
> 
> LMAO!


Hey there, Trouble! 

The class tonight wasn't _too_ terrible. The instructor is pretty good...explains things well so that will help!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

scarlett873 said:


> Hey there, Trouble!
> 
> The class tonight wasn't _too_ terrible. The instructor is pretty good...explains things well so that will help!



Hey!  

You can come work with me Ms. Numbers.....we're auditors. Not the IRS kind though..... But we travel ALOT!


I want to come to the Indy meet but Rick says no....... darn Southern Decadence......


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> Hey!
> 
> You can come work with me Ms. Numbers.....we're auditors. Not the IRS kind though..... But we travel ALOT!
> 
> 
> I want to come to the Indy meet but Rick says no....... darn Southern Decadence......



That would be a tough choice.....


----------



## TheBeadPirate

jeanigor said:


> That would be a tough choice.....



LOL......true. You take pics and I'll take pics and we can share. How's that?


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> LOL......true. You take pics and I'll take pics and we can share. How's that?



Sounds fine to me...I know I won't get points for posting my pics here on the boards......


----------



## TheBeadPirate

jeanigor said:


> Sounds fine to me...I know I won't get points for posting my pics here on the boards......



I figured I'd FB mine. THat way Pete doesn't have to yell at me.......I realize that this family experience is not exactly the family friendly he was looking for.....


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

TheBeadPirate said:


> I figured I'd FB mine. THat way Pete doesn't have to yell at me.......I realize that this family experience is not exactly the family friendly he was looking for.....


   I can't remember if we are friends on FB - if not, friending now...    Those pics HAVE to be fun!


----------



## baby1disney

Good Morning everyone!!!

I hope everyone is having a great day!!! I'm trying to get prepared for my bday Friday...as it will be my last year in my twenties... Actually, I'm kinda lookin foward to turning 30...Idk why.

Any tips on turning the big 30?!?!? LOL!!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

baby1disney said:


> Any tips on turning the big 30?!?!? LOL!!!



I'd be happy to give you some tips -- if I could remember back that far!


----------



## chirurgeon

TheBeadPirate said:


> I figured I'd FB mine. THat way Pete doesn't have to yell at me.......I realize that this family experience is not exactly the family friendly he was looking for.....



Hey Lori,  I am guessing this isn't Rick.  We know Rick only posts when he wants to cause trouble. 

The Diet Coke is not helping this morning.  I did not sleep last night. My job can be boring, so no sleep does not help.  

I am getting really excited about DAP.  I have finally started walking again and eating better.  I need to be able to go full out for 3 1/2 days.  And I need to get a head start for April.

OK, back to the boring job.

Kim


----------



## winotracy

calypso*a*go-go said:


> I'd be happy to give you some tips -- if I could remember back that far!



LOL - I'll be 41 on Saturday!


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> LOL - I'll be 41 on Saturday!



Wouldn't have guessed a day over 33.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

winotracy said:


> LOL - I'll be 41 on Saturday!



Go ahead...rub it in!!!


----------



## baby1disney

I'm sure everyone looks fantastic for their age!!!

Todd...I miss the days when you use to respond to me first

Come back to me!!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## kimisabella

Now that the CP information is out there, what is everyone's thoughts?
For 1 TS credit I would have done it, but, I don't know.  Is it worth it?  I would like to see the CP, but, waiting on a 2 hour line w/2 kids is not my idea of good times.


----------



## scarlett873

TheBeadPirate said:


> Hey!
> 
> You can come work with me Ms. Numbers.....we're auditors. Not the IRS kind though..... But we travel ALOT!
> 
> 
> I want to come to the Indy meet but Rick says no....... darn Southern Decadence......


But, but, but...



jeanigor said:


> Sounds fine to me...I know I won't get points for posting my pics here on the boards......


You sure about that? 



kimisabella said:


> Now that the CP information is out there, what is everyone's thoughts?
> For 1 TS credit I would have done it, but, I don't know.  Is it worth it?  I would like to see the CP, but, waiting on a 2 hour line w/2 kids is not my idea of good times.


It's such a quick weekend for me that I don't think I'll get much time for CP. Last year, we respectfully walked by during DATW so that we didn't disturb the CP performance...

 Morning computernut friends!


----------



## krissy2803

kimisabella said:


> Now that the CP information is out there, what is everyone's thoughts?
> For 1 TS credit I would have done it, but, I don't know.  Is it worth it?  I would like to see the CP, but, waiting on a 2 hour line w/2 kids is not my idea of good times.


For 2TS credits I would have to say no. But, having seen it a few times before I will be happy just hanging out at the back and listening to the music. 
I have used the dinner package in the past and I still ended up in a pretty long line.


----------



## jeanigor

So I was looking around Oriental Trading and came across these....





I thought I would share my find before I posted an updated grid. (Have I mentioned how much I hate being the 'pointman' for a new system yet?)


----------



## aspen37

Good Morning everyone! 

CP is way over priced this year. They aren't getting my money.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> So I was looking around Oriental Trading and came across these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would share my find before I posted an updated grid. (Have I mentioned how much I hate being the 'pointman' for a new system yet?)



So...are you saying that we need more cowbell?


----------



## baby1disney

jeanigor said:


> So I was looking around Oriental Trading and came across these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would share my find before I posted an updated grid. (Have I mentioned how much I hate being the 'pointman' for a new system yet?)


 Just refresh my memory tho: What is the point of the bells?!?!

I also have a question: If you use the FL Tours company from the airport, can you use ME on the way back?? I know you have to stay at a WDW resort to use ME, but I was wondering if you have to use ME both ways.

Thanks!!


----------



## scarlett873

I need to hit the grocery store today...we've got no food in this house. Well, we have food, but I certainly wouldn't want to eat a meal consisting of taco shells, pancakes, and pringles...

And I need to start thinking about flavors for my cake/cupcakes for the Indy meet...any thoughts?  Last year I made a chocolate cake, mojito cake, and grapefruit cake...


----------



## wildfan1473

kimisabella said:


> Now that the CP information is out there, what is everyone's thoughts?
> For 1 TS credit I would have done it, but, I don't know.  Is it worth it?  I would like to see the CP, but, waiting on a 2 hour line w/2 kids is not my idea of good times.



I think I'm going to skip it this year.  I did it last year, and loved it, but with it being such a short weekend and so many other things going on, it's one less thing I have to worry about.  



jeanigor said:


> So I was looking around Oriental Trading and came across these....



Um, am I missing something?  I really did try to skim through the stuff since I've been gone, but cowbells just doesn't ring a bell


----------



## Madi100

Good morning everyone.  I wish I could go back to bed and wake up when my DH decides what he wants to do with the rest of his life.  I don't know that I can handle the uncertainty any longer 

I need a vacation.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> So I was looking around Oriental Trading and came across these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would share my find before I posted an updated grid. (Have I mentioned how much I hate being the 'pointman' for a new system yet?)



So are you saying that we are like a heard of cattle?  



Madi100 said:


> Good morning everyone.  I wish I could go back to bed and wake up when my DH decides what he wants to do with the rest of his life.  I don't know that I can handle the uncertainty any longer
> 
> I need a vacation.



I'm so sorry Nicole.


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> So are you saying that we are like a heard of cattle?



No we're not cows...but it could be something useful if we all wanted to make a lot of noise for something...say louder than just normal applause.....


----------



## baby1disney

Madi100 said:


> Good morning everyone.  I wish I could go back to bed and wake up when my DH decides what he wants to do with the rest of his life.  I don't know that I can handle the uncertainty any longer
> 
> I need a vacation.



I'm sorry...what's going on???? I don't know what to say to that. Just hang in there and things will work out for itself!!!


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> No we're not cows...but it could be something useful if we all wanted to make a lot of noise for something...say louder than just normal applause.....




You think we need cow bells to make a lot of noise?   

Since I live in Ski country I have a couple of cow bells that I could bring.


----------



## shellyminnie

scarlett873 said:


> And I need to start thinking about flavors for my cake/cupcakes for the Indy meet...any thoughts?  Last year I made a chocolate cake, mojito cake, and grapefruit cake...



I vote for chocolate or red velvet!! Yummmm . . .



Madi100 said:


> Good morning everyone.  I wish I could go back to bed and wake up when my DH decides what he wants to do with the rest of his life.  I don't know that I can handle the uncertainty any longer
> 
> I need a vacation.



Hang in there Nicole!


----------



## firsttimemom

kimisabella said:


> Now that the CP information is out there, what is everyone's thoughts?
> For 1 TS credit I would have done it, but, I don't know.  Is it worth it?  I would like to see the CP, but, waiting on a 2 hour line w/2 kids is not my idea of good times.



No way could I get my kids to wait that long. I've never seen CP but I think that I'm going to have to be happy with a walk-by.


----------



## winotracy

baby1disney said:


> Just refresh my memory tho: What is the point of the bells?!?!
> 
> I also have a question: If you use the FL Tours company from the airport, can you use ME on the way back?? I know you have to stay at a WDW resort to use ME, but I was wondering if you have to use ME both ways.
> 
> Thanks!!



You can use Magical Express for either way as long as you are staying at a Disney owned resort.  In other words, you can't go over to a Disney owned resort to catch ME on the way back (believe some have tried), you must be a registered guest.


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> Good morning everyone.  I wish I could go back to bed and wake up when my DH decides what he wants to do with the rest of his life.  I don't know that I can handle the uncertainty any longer
> 
> I need a vacation.



I can't imagine how frustrating it is for both of you! Have you tried tea leaves? Tarot cards? Magic 8 ball?


----------



## baby1disney

I'm going to get off of here for a bit...I just had some bad news come to me and I need a few to get myself together....I'll be back later today...hopefully


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> No we're not cows...but it could be something useful if we all wanted to make a lot of noise for something...say louder than just normal applause.....


Hmmmm...you just might be onto something...



Madi100 said:


> Good morning everyone.  I wish I could go back to bed and wake up when my DH decides what he wants to do with the rest of his life.  I don't know that I can handle the uncertainty any longer
> 
> I need a vacation.


 Hang in there...


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Madi100 said:


> Good morning everyone.  I wish I could go back to bed and wake up when my DH decides what he wants to do with the rest of his life.  I don't know that I can handle the uncertainty any longer
> 
> I need a vacation.




   I have been there.    Hopefully it will improve quickly.   Otherwise we can have a drink together.    Preferably a France orange slushy.


----------



## georgemoe

Good late morning everyone. 



kimisabella said:


> Now that the CP information is out there, what is everyone's thoughts?
> For 1 TS credit I would have done it, but, I don't know.  Is it worth it?  I would like to see the CP, but, waiting on a 2 hour line w/2 kids is not my idea of good times.





scarlett873 said:


> It's such a quick weekend for me that I don't think I'll get much time for CP. Last year, we respectfully walked by during DATW so that we didn't disturb the CP performance...
> 
> Morning computernut friends!



I agree with Andrea and Brandie. Too short a time and I'm not investing what little we have on this trip for CP. Some day we will do it but not this trip.



jeanigor said:


> So I was looking around Oriental Trading and came across these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would share my find before I posted an updated grid. (Have I mentioned how much I hate being the 'pointman' for a new system yet?)



I'd wear a DISgreen plastic construction helmet before a cowbell. Moooooo. 



scarlett873 said:


> So...are you saying that we need more cowbell?







baby1disney said:


> I also have a question: If you use the FL Tours company from the airport, can you use ME on the way back?? I know you have to stay at a WDW resort to use ME, but I was wondering if you have to use ME both ways.
> 
> Thanks!!



If you had ME (free) why would you want to pay for FL Tours? To answer your question, no you don't have to use ME both ways. Unless you have a split stay that involves off site first, then a WDW stay, using both doesn't make any sense. Hope this helps.


----------



## Madi100

baby1disney said:


> I'm sorry...what's going on???? I don't know what to say to that. Just hang in there and things will work out for itself!!!



Nothing serious.  We've just had a lot going on this summer.  But, DH has decided he does not want to live here forever, and at the same time he would like to build a house.  I'm not sure I can do both.


----------



## *NikkiBell*




----------



## Madi100

As far as CP, we've done it a few times, and I don't think we will be doing it this year.  Last year we got our priority seating stickers and gave them away.  That way pretty fun to do.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Hmmm, we're thinking about CP this year for our Christmas trip. It's become our Christmas Eve tradition, and I'm pretty sure I could spend $60 on food anyway. We'll see...


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> I'd wear a DISgreen plastic construction helmet before a cowbell. Moooooo.



One of my hard hats is Kelly Green....   You know I would George.....Mooooo!


----------



## baby1disney

OK...so I just found out some bad news:

My grandmother is not doing so good. THe family doesn't expect her to live out the rest of the year...

One of my really good friends was hit by a drunk driver last night....we don't know if they're goin make it thru.....

So...I'll be here...but not here today. If I ask the same questions or give a stupid answer to something...please forgive me...at least for today

Thank You.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Since we saw the CP during our December trip a few years ago, Sean has referred to it as the "Flashlight Processional." Everytime CP is brought up now I laugh.


----------



## tiggerbell

I'm too excited to sleep - which, seeing as I'm at work, is probably a good thing - but

I got to do my online check in this morning!!!!!!


----------



## georgemoe

tiggerbell said:


> I'm too excited to sleep - which, seeing as I'm at work, is probably a good thing - but
> 
> I got to do my online check in this morning!!!!!!



Cool Jaime. I'll be doing mine in about 30 days.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> I'm too excited to sleep - which, seeing as I'm at work, is probably a good thing - but
> 
> I got to do my online check in this morning!!!!!!



Ahem. You still have approximately 97 days before the check in that counts.....


----------



## aspen37

tiggerbell said:


> I'm too excited to sleep - which, seeing as I'm at work, is probably a good thing - but
> 
> I got to do my online check in this morning!!!!!!



   I can't wait to read your TR for this upcoming trip.


----------



## baby1disney

Did I do something to upset anyone on here today???


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Ahem. You still have approximately 97 days before the check in that counts.....


 

True - but this one will be a little fun - even without my sweetie!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I am off to make lunch all. I'm also trying to figure out how to make this awesome wall for my classroom. I don't have a lot of Cricut font cartridges and this one used a bunch. I love it!!


----------



## aspen37

*NikkiBell* said:


> I am off to make lunch all. I'm also trying to figure out how to make this awesome wall for my classroom. I don't have a lot of Cricut font cartridges and this one used a bunch. I love it!!



I love it Nikki!


----------



## tiggerbell

*NikkiBell* said:


> I am off to make lunch all. I'm also trying to figure out how to make this awesome wall for my classroom. I don't have a lot of Cricut font cartridges and this one used a bunch. I love it!!


 

Can you slip in the word "Spartacus"?


----------



## wildfan1473

Madi100 said:


> Nothing serious.  We've just had a lot going on this summer.  But, DH has decided he does not want to live here forever, and at the same time he would like to build a house.  I'm not sure I can do both.





baby1disney said:


> OK...so I just found out some bad news:
> 
> My grandmother is not doing so good. THe family doesn't expect her to live out the rest of the year...
> 
> One of my really good friends was hit by a drunk driver last night....we don't know if they're goin make it thru.....
> 
> So...I'll be here...but not here today. If I ask the same questions or give a stupid answer to something...please forgive me...at least for today
> 
> Thank You.



 to both of you


----------



## TheBeadPirate

*NikkiBell* said:


> I am off to make lunch all. I'm also trying to figure out how to make this awesome wall for my classroom. I don't have a lot of Cricut font cartridges and this one used a bunch. I love it!!



I love it Nikki! Do you have any parents with a Cricut that might be able to donate a word or phrase? That might get you some other fonts? OR check a craft store for their scrapclasses and see if that helps any?

I don't really scrap but I'd love to have a Cricut just to play with.....


----------



## tickledtink33

tiggerbell said:


> I'm too excited to sleep - which, seeing as I'm at work, is probably a good thing - but
> 
> I got to do my online check in this morning!!!!!!



Which reminds me, I leave in 11 days.


----------



## exwdwcm

kimisabella said:


> Now that the CP information is out there, what is everyone's thoughts?
> For 1 TS credit I would have done it, but, I don't know. Is it worth it? I would like to see the CP, but, waiting on a 2 hour line w/2 kids is not my idea of good times.


we are probably passing on it.  Even before it went to 2TS, we decided to pass.  just too hard with the young kiddos although we might try and catch a glimpse by standing back by the AA and listening for a bit.   



Madi100 said:


> Nothing serious. We've just had a lot going on this summer. But, DH has decided he does not want to live here forever, and at the same time he would like to build a house. I'm not sure I can do both.


ugh, sorry about that uncertainty, can definitely be trying.   hope you get some resolution soon. 



tiggerbell said:


> I'm too excited to sleep - which, seeing as I'm at work, is probably a good thing - but
> 
> I got to do my online check in this morning!!!!!!


YEAH!!!    I am wondering if we want to try this for our Dec trip or not.  We have 5 separate rooms, so I assume all 5 would have to check in separate- i might have to hold hands with my family online to get them through it though! 



*NikkiBell* said:


> I am off to make lunch all. I'm also trying to figure out how to make this awesome wall for my classroom. I don't have a lot of Cricut font cartridges and this one used a bunch. I love it!!


wow Nikki- that looks awesome- great job!!!!   I have yet to buy a cricut machine, but my cousin has one and loves it.   She has all the disney templates too.   

so this week is a week from you know where already and it is only tuesday.   i need a good stiff drink or two or three.  or maybe a whole pitcher.   please! 

oh and hi Lori!!! glad you to see you online!


----------



## tiggerbell

exwdwcm said:


> YEAH!!!  I am wondering if we want to try this for our Dec trip or not. We have 5 separate rooms, so I assume all 5 would have to check in separate- i might have to hold hands with my family online to get them through it though!


 

We have 3 rooms at 2 different hotels and I did it all myself this morning.  (I'm not the hand-holding type, I'm the "give me that, you are useless" type!)


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Hi Michelle!

It's good to be back online again. I just got a modem for my laptop cause Rick hogs the boards on his!


Hi Jaime! Are the scrunchy Jacks going with?

Lori


----------



## tiggerbell

TheBeadPirate said:


> Hi Michelle!
> 
> It's good to be back online again. I just got a modem for my laptop cause Rick hogs the boards on his!
> 
> 
> Hi Jaime! Are the scrunchy Jacks going with?
> 
> Lori


 

That's funny you ask, Lori - just this weekend, the Original Jack was packed and the other 2 started yelling from the box - "Us, too!  Us, too!"

I told them, "Okay, you can all go to Florida." and Meg walked out of the room shaking her head.


----------



## katscradle

Castaway Dave said:


> I just booked Solo at the Pop Century through Dreams Unlimited For Dec 10-16th (Son is in school and Wife doesn't want to go or leave him with the Grandparents). Could some of you Thread Veterans post me some links to other useful threads besides this one to get me caught up? I've posted my on thread which has helped as well. This was a bit of a last minute decision. Thanks in advance.



Welcome Dave!


----------



## baby1disney

Thank you wildfan!!! I could use a really good hug right now....


----------



## TheBeadPirate

tiggerbell said:


> That's funny you ask, Lori - just this weekend, the Original Jack was packed and the other 2 started yelling from the box - "Us, too!  Us, too!"
> 
> I told them, "Okay, you can all go to Florida." and Meg walked out of the room shaking her head.



Well, that makes sense. They are a matched set- they need to all go!


----------



## Annette_VA

tiggerbell said:


> Can you slip in the word "Spartacus"?





Love that idea, Nikki!  It's got to be so much fun using the Cricut to decorate your classroom.


----------



## baby1disney

I guess the joke's on me today....thanks


----------



## robind

*NikkiBell* said:


> I am off to make lunch all. I'm also trying to figure out how to make this awesome wall for my classroom. I don't have a lot of Cricut font cartridges and this one used a bunch. I love it!!



Looks great - what grade do you teach?  I have a former 2nd grade now 4th grade teacher in my family and she is boo hoo'ing - less than 2 weeks to go - I have no sympathy for her 



tiggerbell said:


> Can you slip in the word "Spartacus"?


 



tiggerbell said:


> We have 3 rooms at 2 different hotels and I did it all myself this morning.  (I'm not the hand-holding type, I'm the "give me that, you are useless" type!)



Me too, I have to do everything for my "travel buddies"



tiggerbell said:


> That's funny you ask, Lori - just this weekend, the Original Jack was packed and the other 2 started yelling from the box - "Us, too!  Us, too!"
> 
> I told them, "Okay, you can all go to Florida." and Meg walked out of the room shaking her head.



Well, I guess so, since you left them ALL at home for the D2D meet -  and they were sincerly missed.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Nikki ~ I absolutely love it. I'll bet you're an awesome teacher. I still want to read the book "teach like you hair is on fire". I'm not a teacher but work with grade schoolers at church. I love idea of asking students or parents to contribute an uplifting word.

Nicole ~ I understand the turmoil. My DH got laid off in November. He found another job in February but he despises it. I've told him to quit and we'll work it out but of course he won't quit. He's not a quitter. So my job is to play  and cheer him up everyday. I just want him to be happy and stress free. I hope things even out for you in the very near future.

Baby ~ I'm sorry that you're having such a rough day and week. We lost my DH's grandmother earlier this year. It was hard but she'd had a long wonderful life. She was just a few months short of her 97th birthday and had been living on her own until just last year. I hope that you get some opportunity to spend some time with your grandmother.


----------



## baby1disney

Minnie Lor said:


> Nikki ~ I absolutely love it. I'll bet you're an awesome teacher. I still want to read the book "teach like you hair is on fire". I'm not a teacher but work with grade schoolers at church. I love idea of asking students or parents to contribute an uplifting word.
> 
> Nicole ~ I understand the turmoil. My DH got laid off in November. He found another job in February but he despises it. I've told him to quit and we'll work it out but of course he won't quit. He's not a quitter. So my job is to play  and cheer him up everyday. I just want him to be happy and stress free. I hope things even out for you in the very near future.
> 
> Baby ~ I'm sorry that you're having such a rough day and week. We lost my DH's grandmother earlier this year. It was hard but she'd had a long wonderful life. She was just a few months short of her 97th birthday and had been living on her own until just last year. I hope that you get some opportunity to spend some time with your grandmother.



Thank you Lori!!! I just seen her about a couple of weeks ago when we had our family reunion at Cedar Point. She slept alot and that's not like her. She used to be soo vibrant...I mean this is the same woman who was never home because she was ALWAYS traveling!!! She's been to Switzerland, Germany, Greece, North and South Carolina, etc. It's just so weird to see her like this....I think I'm going to visit her this weekend if everything pans out ok.

Nicole~My dad went thru something similar awhile ago...but he got thru it. Maybe it's a man thing or something..but as long as you're there by his side(which I'm sure you always are), you BOTH will get thru this!!


----------



## winotracy

baby1disney said:


> OK...so I just found out some bad news:
> 
> My grandmother is not doing so good. THe family doesn't expect her to live out the rest of the year...
> 
> One of my really good friends was hit by a drunk driver last night....we don't know if they're goin make it thru.....
> 
> So...I'll be here...but not here today. If I ask the same questions or give a stupid answer to something...please forgive me...at least for today
> 
> Thank You.



Sorry to hear about all of this.


----------



## exwdwcm

tiggerbell said:


> We have 3 rooms at 2 different hotels and I did it all myself this morning. (I'm not the hand-holding type, I'm the "give me that, you are useless" type!)


well, that's an even better idea.  I do tend to be a control freak and it is just easier to do it yourself sometimes, right? 


Baby sorry to hear the bad news. 

okay, so to make my bad day/week better, i got a hot fudge brownie sundae at braum's.   and it is in fact making it better!


----------



## baby1disney

winotracy said:


> Sorry to hear about all of this.



Thank you Tracy


----------



## halliesmommy01

((hugs)) to all that need them. Sounds like it has been a rough Tuesday for quite a few of us. I will try and post more soon. I have been swamped at work. I have brought work home with me every night since last Tuesday. More money for DATW.


----------



## Dodie

*<======* just this second decided to use Florida Tours for a towncar instead of DME for next week's trip (and booked it)!  

Sometimes you just have to treat yourself and that grocery stop will be useful for water and extra sunscreen since it's going to be in the 90's with high humidity the whole time we're down there.  Also, maybe we won't end up sitting at the airport for two full hours waiting for our flight home like we have the past couple of times with DME.


----------



## baby1disney

exwdwcm said:


> well, that's an even better idea.  I do tend to be a control freak and it is just easier to do it yourself sometimes, right?
> 
> 
> Baby sorry to hear the bad news.
> 
> okay, so to make my bad day/week better, i got a hot fudge brownie sundae at braum's.   and it is in fact making it better!


 Thank you Michelle...now pass over that brownie sundae!!!



halliesmommy01 said:


> ((hugs)) to all that need them. Sounds like it has been a rough Tuesday for quite a few of us. I will try and post more soon. I have been swamped at work. I have brought work home with me every night since last Tuesday. More money for DATW.


 Thank you....I haven't heard any news yet....so no news is good news....right?!?!?


----------



## Bornteach

*NikkiBell* said:


> I am off to make lunch all. I'm also trying to figure out how to make this awesome wall for my classroom. I don't have a lot of Cricut font cartridges and this one used a bunch. I love it!!



Nikki-  I freakin LOVE this wall!!!!  I am so stealing this idea!!!


----------



## Bornteach

baby1disney said:


> Did I do something to upset anyone on here today???




Terri-

Please understand, I type this with no malice in my heart but I can't just read it anymore.  

When I have a student in my office that is distraught over an issue, I help them as they have come to me for help but, if they are there everyday, seeking my attention, I know something else is not right.  I am happy to be a semi-active participant in these boards and share a common love but if someone does not reply to my thread or share in my joy or pain, or quote what I have said, I put on my big girl panties and deal.  I can't be hurt as the attention is on other things.  It is not all about me, it is not all about my issue.

It appears that if you do not get attention from your posts (regardless on content) you are not happy.  Shouldn't the joy be intrinsic?  It can be off putting to look for so much attention.

That being said, almost four years ago, I lost my best friend, my mom, to a damn hospital mistake.  It was the single most catastrophic thing that has ever happened to me.  It has changed my inner core forever.  I know what it is like to not have the ability to feel whole again.  

I am sorry for your pain, but please, can you take it down just a few pegs?  I want to feel for you and wish you support but the almost "requirement" is too much for me.

Kristin


----------



## wildfan1473

You know, I've been thinking. 

Why is it the podcast cruise gets its own board, but DAP doesn't?   We have enough DAP threads around here to warrant it....

Just thinking out loud   I'll go back to cleaning the bathroom now....


----------



## aspen37

Bornteach said:


> Terri-
> 
> Please understand, I type this with no malice in my heart but I can't just read it anymore.
> 
> When I have a student in my office that is distraught over an issue, I help them as they have come to me for help but, if they are there everyday, seeking my attention, I know something else is not right.  I am happy to be a semi-active participant in these boards and share a common love but if someone does not reply to my thread or share in my joy or pain, or quote what I have said, I put on my big girl panties and deal.  I can't be hurt as the attention is on other things.  It is not all about me, it is not all about my issue.
> 
> It appears that if you do not get attention from your posts (regardless on content) you are not happy.  Shouldn't the joy be intrinsic?  It can be off putting to look for so much attention.
> 
> That being said, almost four years ago, I lost my best friend, my mom, to a damn hospital mistake.  It was the single most catastrophic thing that has ever happened to me.  It has changed my inner core forever.  I know what it is like to not have the ability to feel whole again.
> 
> I am sorry for your pain, but please, can you take it down just a few pegs?  I want to feel for you and wish you support but the almost "requirement" is too much for me.
> 
> Kristin



Amen!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

baby1disney said:


> OK...so I just found out some bad news:
> 
> My grandmother is not doing so good. THe family doesn't expect her to live out the rest of the year...
> 
> One of my really good friends was hit by a drunk driver last night....we don't know if they're goin make it thru.....
> 
> So...I'll be here...but not here today. If I ask the same questions or give a stupid answer to something...please forgive me...at least for today
> 
> Thank You.



I'm sorry to hear this. 



baby1disney said:


> Did I do something to upset anyone on here today???





baby1disney said:


> I guess the joke's on me today....thanks



I want to second what Kristin said above. Terri, please do not take this as an attack, insult, or rudeness because that is 100% not my intent. I do think that people can be a bit put off by posts like this. They are clearly for the purpose of getting responses from other people or what others might term "attention-seeking." In my opinion, this is very unattractive and does not make me want to get to know the person any better. I am sure others feel this way. 

This discussion has happened numerous times during the summer and it is becoming cliche. In order to fit right in, one has to be genuine, participate, and not take it to heart if not every post is personally addressed in a reply. It doesn't mean that people are mad at you or do not want to speak to you. It concerns me that you get this upset if people do not respond to every post you make. I'm not quite sure why you feel this way, but it is troublesome to me. When I was in college, I had a roommate who was the same exact way in "the real world." She eventually had to go to a doctor because she was having problems internally and could not find happiness unless she was validated by other people. Please strive to find joy in your real life away from the computer screen. You need to find ways to make yourself happy on the inside and not fret over whether or not people respond to you on a message board. 

Sometimes overly excited posts (lots of caps, exclamation points, IM speak, etc.) online can also put others off. If you look at the Internet Pet Peeves thread, a lot of people talked about the overuse of certain terms like "LMAO," "ROFL," and so on. I can see that this might be the case with some of your replies. 

I'm sorry to hear that you are going through a rough time right now. God knows I am experiencing that myself. However, we are two extremely different people in that you like to post about your pain and I become very quiet and withdrawn. I think it all depends on what a person is comfortable with and how they want to portray themselves. I hope that you find peace and comfort in the very near future.


----------



## YellowMickeyPonchos

winotracy said:


> LOL - I'll be 41 on Saturday!



Got you beat.....  43 on Sunday the 6th!


----------



## Minnie Lor

wildfan1473 said:


> You know, I've been thinking.
> 
> Why is it the podcast cruise gets its own board, but DAP doesn't?   We have enough DAP threads around here to warrant it....
> 
> Just thinking out loud   I'll go back to cleaning the bathroom now....



I've been thinking that for awhile. I'm sure people that aren't going to DAP would love to see al of the threads go somewhere else where they didn't have to look at them. 

Now, you're going to guilt me into cleaning DH's bathroom. Normally I wait for the podcast to get thru the yucky chores.


----------



## katscradle

YellowMickeyPonchos said:


> Got you beat.....  43 on Sunday the 6th!




I have you both beat as I turn 43 on the 19th of July.

Happy birthday to both of you.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

wildfan1473 said:


> You know, I've been thinking.
> 
> Why is it the podcast cruise gets its own board, but DAP doesn't?   We have enough DAP threads around here to warrant it....
> 
> Just thinking out loud   I'll go back to cleaning the bathroom now....





Minnie Lor said:


> I've been thinking that for awhile. I'm sure people that aren't going to DAP would love to see al of the threads go somewhere else where they didn't have to look at them.
> 
> Now, you're going to guilt me into cleaning DH's bathroom. Normally I wait for the podcast to get thru the yucky chores.



I'm doing the kitchen...... including the oven and cleaning out the fridge.....anyone wanna come help?


----------



## wildfan1473

Minnie Lor said:


> I've been thinking that for awhile. I'm sure people that aren't going to DAP would love to see al of the threads go somewhere else where they didn't have to look at them.
> 
> Now, you're going to guilt me into cleaning DH's bathroom. Normally I wait for the podcast to get thru the yucky chores.



I just couldn't put it off anymore....it's the boys' bathroom, and it was getting to a point where you need a haz/mat suit to go in there  

I mean, really, how hard is it to aim at the toilet!!!


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> I just couldn't put it off anymore....it's the boys' bathroom, and it was getting to a point where you need a haz/mat suit to go in there
> 
> I mean, really, how hard is it to aim at the toilet!!!



That is precisely why I got one of those handheld steam cleaners.
I think they need to clean the toilet a few times, then maybe their aim will get better, I doubt it but I can dream.


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> I just couldn't put it off anymore....it's the boys' bathroom, and it was getting to a point where you need a haz/mat suit to go in there
> 
> I mean, really, how hard is it to aim at the toilet!!!





katscradle said:


> That is precisely why I got one of those handheld steam cleaners.
> I think they need to clean the toilet a few times, then maybe their aim will get better, I doubt it but I can dream.



I ain't as easy as you'd think!


----------



## jeanigor

Sometimes the parquet needs watering.


----------



## YellowMickeyPonchos

Okay... I'm just catching up on things. This is an extremely long thread!

If I can throw my two cents in as someone who has just read all of this and not been an active part, I will. 

Let me tell my story... 

I came to these boards last summer.  Found the show after I was laid off and never played on the boards until a friend had a WDW hotel question that I actually couldn't answer.   I had a lot of time on my hands and decided to explore the boards.  

Now the regulars on the boards know me a bit, now, but they didn't know me from Adam then.  I jumped in, but cautiously for the most part.   Maybe it's because I'm older or because I've stepped on my tounge in the past, but I kept that in mind each time I posted.  It's so easy to get caught up in the excitement of new people, new friends, and watching them all have fun, but it's even easier to forget these folks have been together for several years and have already developed personal, tangible, physical friendships - not just cyberspace ones.here 

Where I'm going with this is that my best advice to anyone, including Terrie, would be to relax, listen to what people are saying and remember it, because in any aspect of life, Internet, parents, kids, school, teachers, etc., people hate it when you ask the same question more than once. They feel like you aren't listening. 

Once you listen and explore further on your own, come back to the group and share.  You'll be surprised what you have to offer that othersmight not know and you can all grow together and become part of each other's lives!


----------



## exwdwcm

All great comments guys......well except about maybe missing your target in the bathroom.....but that is another story.  right? 

I agree, it is difficult to come on this board because it is a tight knit group, whether it is cyber-friendships or those made in real life on the cruise, local city meets or other trips.   It definitely can be very intimidating, i will admit that as someone who is shy and has a hard time fitting in.    It might seem like a clique, but really, these guys are willing to open their arms to anyone who asks.  

But folks here are super nice- if you give them a chance and just don't go overboard.   Terrie- I have to agree, it almost seems like you were trying too hard maybe......and you really don't have to.   Folks will love you just the same.  You seem like a great person with a lot to offer, let that come through instead.   I think folks might have been a bit put off by the 'trying too hard' thing.    Not everyone responds to all my posts or threads.  Yes, I admit i am a little giddy when they do, but I am not disappointed when they do not.   Heck, i just skim a lot of the threads and don't even catch every post. 

I think many of us were also genuinely trying to help answer questions and give tips on how to book your trip so you can come to DAP with a good price, but then you would always sort of 'fall through' with a back and forth 'not sure i can make it or not' and i think people got frustrated by that.  We definitely all understand having to struggle to get/save the money to come out, whether to DAP or something else, but not everyone wants to hear about it when they are trying to help.    

Please don't take anything anyone here has said badly- IF they didn't care, they wouldn't have said anything at all.


----------



## shellyminnie

wildfan1473 said:


> I just couldn't put it off anymore....it's the boys' bathroom, and it was getting to a point where you need a haz/mat suit to go in there
> 
> I mean, really, how hard is it to aim at the toilet!!!





katscradle said:


> That is precisely why I got one of those handheld steam cleaners.
> I think they need to clean the toilet a few times, then maybe their aim will get better, I doubt it but I can dream.





jeanigor said:


> I ain't as easy as you'd think!





jeanigor said:


> Sometimes the parquet needs watering.



Since we are talking about this, I have a funny story to share and I'm going to try to make it board friendly. 

We have an 86lb male lab/shepard mix named Cody who had "the sugery" at 6 months old. However, every once in awhile, something gets him going and its quite funny to watch (he is particularly fond of my sister's leg). Anyway, tonight he had trouble relaxing after getting excited and stayed "excited" for about 5-10 minutes. He was so funny walking around the house trying to figure out what was going on and trying to figure out why I was laughing so hard!! He's ok now, but man was that a sight!!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> I ain't as easy as you'd think!





jeanigor said:


> Sometimes the parquet needs watering.



O.K. so your not easy, but my parquet does not need watering.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

shellyminnie said:


> Since we are talking about this, I have a funny story to share and I'm going to try to make it board friendly.
> 
> We have an 86lb male lab/shepard mix named Cody who had "the sugery" at 6 months old. However, every once in awhile, something gets him going and its quite funny to watch (he is particularly fond of my sister's leg). Anyway, tonight he had trouble relaxing after getting excited and stayed "excited" for about 5-10 minutes. He was so funny walking around the house trying to figure out what was going on and trying to figure out why I was laughing so hard!! He's ok now, but man was that a sight!!



EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## exwdwcm

shellyminnie said:


> Since we are talking about this, I have a funny story to share and I'm going to try to make it board friendly.
> 
> We have an 86lb male lab/shepard mix named Cody who had "the sugery" at 6 months old. However, every once in awhile, something gets him going and its quite funny to watch (he is particularly fond of my sister's leg). Anyway, tonight he had trouble relaxing after getting excited and stayed "excited" for about 5-10 minutes. He was so funny walking around the house trying to figure out what was going on and trying to figure out why I was laughing so hard!! He's ok now, but man was that a sight!!


 thanks Shelly- i needed a good laugh at the end of the day!  This is why we only will have female dogs!


----------



## Minnie Lor

exwdwcm said:


> thanks Shelly- i needed a good laugh at the end of the day!  This is why we only will have female dogs!



Exactly!! We had a male lab that showed his "lipstick" often enough. yick


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Oh Shelly that is funny.  My husband had to put our MinPin in the sink one time.  Well he is short and the lipstick was on the floor.  Nasty and looked painful.  Poor pooch.


----------



## kab407

shellyminnie said:


> Since we are talking about this, I have a funny story to share and I'm going to try to make it board friendly.
> 
> We have an 86lb male lab/shepard mix named Cody who had "the sugery" at 6 months old. However, every once in awhile, something gets him going and its quite funny to watch (he is particularly fond of my sister's leg). Anyway, tonight he had trouble relaxing after getting excited and stayed "excited" for about 5-10 minutes. He was so funny walking around the house trying to figure out what was going on and trying to figure out why I was laughing so hard!! He's ok now, but man was that a sight!!



Shelly, I love you!!!

I've been working on a report all day.  I'm tired but need to finish off a few things before calling it a night.  This is just what I needed!!


----------



## LMO429

Hi! I am doing my best to keep up with this thread.  I am very much looking forward to December at Disney and DAP

quick question when can you book Candlelight Processional is it 90 days from the date you would like to go?  or does it work differently

thanks!


----------



## LMO429

Dodie said:


> *<======* just this second decided to use Florida Tours for a towncar instead of DME for next week's trip (and booked it)!
> 
> Sometimes you just have to treat yourself and that grocery stop will be useful for water and extra sunscreen since it's going to be in the 90's with high humidity the whole time we're down there.  Also, maybe we won't end up sitting at the airport for two full hours waiting for our flight home like we have the past couple of times with DME.




We used FL Tours for a ride to the Dolphin the night before the podcast cruise. Our driver was excellent! we didnt use the grocery stop but it was offered to us and even though I do enjoy the ME it was nice not having to wait that long to get to the resort.

i'm considering booking it for myself as well when we go in dec

its so funny this december trip was going to be a quick cost friendly trip..now its turning into a longer more expensive trip. but whatever you only live once right


----------



## UrsulasShadow

LMO429 said:


> Hi! I am doing my best to keep up with this thread.  I am very much looking forward to December at Disney and DAP
> 
> quick question when can you book Candlelight Processional is it 90 days from the date you would like to go?  or does it work differently
> 
> thanks!



It is this year.  90 days+10, just like all dining.


----------



## DVCsince02

Minnie Lor said:


> Exactly!! We had a male lab that showed his "lipstick" often enough. yick



My eyes!  My eyes!    I need the stick!


----------



## A.Mickey

tiggerbell said:


> That's funny you ask, Lori - just this weekend, the Original Jack was packed and the other 2 started yelling from the box - "Us, too!  Us, too!"
> 
> I told them, "Okay, you can all go to Florida." and Meg walked out of the room shaking her head.



One Jack strayed away from Jaime at the Ren Faire.  I think he was intrigued by the catapult!  A knight in shining armor (Jason) came in and rescued (found) him.  

I wonder what the other two would have thought if you would have lost their brother?!


----------



## wildfan1473

Oh, my goodness, what did I start?  

One simple comment about cleaning the bathroom....


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good Morning everyone.   Happy Wednesday.    So what are all your fine people up to today.   Other than waiting for the podcast or chat??


----------



## Madi100

Good morning everyone.  It is a icky, rainy day here today.  I am off to play bunko with my gal friends.  James is supposed to take the afternoon off.  We'll see if that happens.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

YellowMickeyPonchos said:


> Got you beat..... 43 on Sunday the 6th!


 


katscradle said:


> I have you both beat as I turn 43 on the 19th of July.
> 
> Happy birthday to both of you.


 Hmmm, I'm thinking this isn't a competition I'd like to be in.   Happy Birthday to you both (and Tracy too!)


----------



## Dodie

Good morning computernut friends!  

Check out that first countdown in my signature!


----------



## SamIAm21

Madi100 said:


> Good morning everyone.  It is a icky, rainy day here today.  I am off to play bunko with my gal friends.  James is supposed to take the afternoon off.  We'll see if that happens.



Its yucky here too!  Rain, humidity and gray.   Makes me want to go back to bed.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Dodie said:


> Good morning computernut friends!
> 
> Check out that first countdown in my signature!



Whooott!!!   Have a backscratcher for me


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> Good morning computernut friends!
> 
> Check out that first countdown in my signature!



Hi yourself nut job. 

Good morning everyone. 

Is anyone (DVC members) going to the DVC Merry Mixer on Friday the 11th. It's 3:00 to 5:00 or close to it and a perfect time fill right before DATW. I've heard these can be meh. Not sure I'd put it on the spreadsheet just yet.


----------



## Bornteach

georgemoe said:


> Is anyone (DVC members) going to the DVC Merry Mixer on Friday the 11th. It's 3:00 to 5:00 or close to it and a perfect time fill right before DATW. I've heard these can be meh. Not sure I'd put it on the spreadsheet just yet.




George-  I have not heard of this before but if it does indeed fit in, Kim and I might go too.  I have been to similar things and there are always DVC goodies to take home.


----------



## scarlett873

I just couldn't sleep last night. I woke up just about every hour on the hour. I finally fell asleep for a solid 2 1/2 hours when DH left for work. I hate those nights...but makes me glad i'm not working right now. I would be of no use right about now...

On today's agenda...gonna try and do some homework. Trying to keep from doing it at the last minute this week. And then I have zumba tonight before chat. 

I live such an exciting life...


----------



## robind

georgemoe said:


> Hi yourself nut job.
> 
> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Is anyone (DVC members) going to the DVC Merry Mixer on Friday the 11th. It's 3:00 to 5:00 or close to it and a perfect time fill right before DATW. I've heard these can be meh. Not sure I'd put it on the spreadsheet just yet.



I wasn't aware of this, might be able to fit it in.  Where is it being held?


----------



## DVCsince02

Ooh, I've been to a Merry Mixer!  It was nice.  I just stopped in for a few minutes for some cookies and drinks and the FREE GIFT (Christmas ornament).

Brandie - Put it on the spreadsheet!


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Ooh, I've been to a Merry Mixer!  It was nice.  I just stopped in for a few minutes for some cookies and drinks and the FREE GIFT (Christmas ornament).
> 
> Brandie - Put it on the spreadsheet!


Where is the Merry Mixer going to be? 

And you do realize that this will cut into MY park time, right?


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Hi yourself nut job.
> 
> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Is anyone (DVC members) going to the DVC Merry Mixer on Friday the 11th. It's 3:00 to 5:00 or close to it and a perfect time fill right before DATW. I've heard these can be meh. Not sure I'd put it on the spreadsheet just yet.





DVCsince02 said:


> Ooh, I've been to a Merry Mixer!  It was nice.  I just stopped in for a few minutes for some cookies and drinks and the FREE GIFT (Christmas ornament).
> 
> Brandie - Put it on the spreadsheet!



Morning DIS-a-Palooza friends!! Can you bring a guest???? Kinda like we did on Castaway Cay for the pins? 

Rainy day here today too. I love rain days. NOT! Keeps everyone in the office, instead of out in the field looking at roofs. More time for them to be sour and annoying. Hopefully tomorrow will be sunny!


----------



## DVCsince02

It's right outside the International Gateway next to the Beach Club.  In and out, no problem.


----------



## insoin

Well everyone, I have had a busy last week and all kinds of things have been going on for me.  I have some bad news regarding my vacation.  I was going down this Dec for a very long vacation with the family however; a few things have caused an adjustment to that.

My sister who was going with us has basically been laid off her job, which means she cant really afford to pay for a big vacation now.  So I have had to canel part of my trip.  Since she was paying for half of it, there is no way I can asorb the part she can't pay.  See I'm trying to buy a new house and I jsut dont have the spare money to make up what she can't pay on the vacation.

However; with that being said, we can still do the DAP part of the trip.  Or so it seems so far.  So I will not be down at WDW nearly as long, going from a 18 day vacation down to only six days.  But six days in Disney is better than none right?  

Does anyone know how cancelling part of a vacation can actually make you sick to your stomach and sad?  Well I do now for sure.  But I'm keeping a positive attitude and hoping that things dont get to tight and I can't even make DAP.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> It's right outside the International Gateway next to the Beach Club.  In and out, no problem.


You're lucky it's right outside of Epcot...shouldn't hinder my park time too much then...


----------



## dpuck1998

UrsulasShadow said:


>



Awwww  


Well, I'm back!  Had a great trip to NYC and its crunch time now at work. School starts in under 2 weeks and we have about 300 machine to install.  Teachers and other staff are starting to arrive and get ready for the year, so my phone is ringing off the hook. 

I'll try to keep up, but I might be MIA a bit


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Hi yourself nut job.
> 
> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Is anyone (DVC members) going to the DVC Merry Mixer on Friday the 11th. It's 3:00 to 5:00 or close to it and a perfect time fill right before DATW. I've heard these can be meh. Not sure I'd put it on the spreadsheet just yet.



Do you know where it is being held?
We just bought our DVC last December, so have never been to anything like this. Sounds interesting though.

Never mind I see where it is going to be!


----------



## scarlett873

insoin said:


> Well everyone, I have had a busy last week and all kinds of things have been going on for me.  I have some bad news regarding my vacation.  I was going down this Dec for a very long vacation with the family however; a few things have caused an adjustment to that.
> 
> My sister who was going with us has basically been laid off her job, which means she cant really afford to pay for a big vacation now.  So I have had to canel part of my trip.  Since she was paying for half of it, there is no way I can asorb the part she can't pay.  See I'm trying to buy a new house and I jsut dont have the spare money to make up what she can't pay on the vacation.
> 
> However; with that being said, we can still do the DAP part of the trip.  Or so it seems so far.  So I will not be down at WDW nearly as long, going from a 18 day vacation down to only six days.  But six days in Disney is better than none right?
> 
> Does anyone know how cancelling part of a vacation can actually make you sick to your stomach and sad?  Well I do now for sure.  But I'm keeping a positive attitude and hoping that things dont get to tight and I can't even make DAP.


Six days is better than no days!


----------



## LMO429

insoin said:


> Well everyone, I have had a busy last week and all kinds of things have been going on for me.  I have some bad news regarding my vacation.  I was going down this Dec for a very long vacation with the family however; a few things have caused an adjustment to that.
> 
> My sister who was going with us has basically been laid off her job, which means she cant really afford to pay for a big vacation now.  So I have had to canel part of my trip.  Since she was paying for half of it, there is no way I can asorb the part she can't pay.  See I'm trying to buy a new house and I jsut dont have the spare money to make up what she can't pay on the vacation.
> 
> However; with that being said, we can still do the DAP part of the trip.  Or so it seems so far.  So I will not be down at WDW nearly as long, going from a 18 day vacation down to only six days.  But six days in Disney is better than none right?
> 
> Does anyone know how cancelling part of a vacation can actually make you sick to your stomach and sad?  Well I do now for sure.  But I'm keeping a positive attitude and hoping that things dont get to tight and I can't even make DAP.



Sorry to hear about your trip being shortened.  6 days is still a long time at walt disney world.  I recently just had a trip canceled to the bahamas sometimes when things like that happen you just have to make the best of it, it usually winds out working out somehow

best of luck to you and make the most of those 6 days at wdw


----------



## jeanigor

insoin said:


> Well everyone, I have had a busy last week and all kinds of things have been going on for me.  I have some bad news regarding my vacation.  I was going down this Dec for a very long vacation with the family however; a few things have caused an adjustment to that.
> 
> My sister who was going with us has basically been laid off her job, which means she cant really afford to pay for a big vacation now.  So I have had to canel part of my trip.  Since she was paying for half of it, there is no way I can asorb the part she can't pay.  See I'm trying to buy a new house and I jsut dont have the spare money to make up what she can't pay on the vacation.
> 
> However; with that being said, we can still do the DAP part of the trip.  Or so it seems so far.  So I will not be down at WDW nearly as long, going from a 18 day vacation down to only six days.  But six days in Disney is better than none right?
> 
> Does anyone know how cancelling part of a vacation can actually make you sick to your stomach and sad?  Well I do now for sure.  But I'm keeping a positive attitude and hoping that things dont get to tight and I can't even make DAP.



I do so hope that you are still able to come, because as you said, six is better than nothing.

Heck, I'm only there for 5......


----------



## DVCsince02

insoin said:


> Well everyone, I have had a busy last week and all kinds of things have been going on for me.  I have some bad news regarding my vacation.  I was going down this Dec for a very long vacation with the family however; a few things have caused an adjustment to that.
> 
> My sister who was going with us has basically been laid off her job, which means she cant really afford to pay for a big vacation now.  So I have had to canel part of my trip.  Since she was paying for half of it, there is no way I can asorb the part she can't pay.  See I'm trying to buy a new house and I jsut dont have the spare money to make up what she can't pay on the vacation.
> 
> However; with that being said, we can still do the DAP part of the trip.  Or so it seems so far.  So I will not be down at WDW nearly as long, going from a 18 day vacation down to only six days.  But six days in Disney is better than none right?
> 
> Does anyone know how cancelling part of a vacation can actually make you sick to your stomach and sad?  Well I do now for sure.  But I'm keeping a positive attitude and hoping that things dont get to tight and I can't even make DAP.



More money for DATW or PCC 2.0!


----------



## katscradle

insoin said:


> Well everyone, I have had a busy last week and all kinds of things have been going on for me.  I have some bad news regarding my vacation.  I was going down this Dec for a very long vacation with the family however; a few things have caused an adjustment to that.
> 
> My sister who was going with us has basically been laid off her job, which means she cant really afford to pay for a big vacation now.  So I have had to canel part of my trip.  Since she was paying for half of it, there is no way I can asorb the part she can't pay.  See I'm trying to buy a new house and I jsut dont have the spare money to make up what she can't pay on the vacation.
> 
> However; with that being said, we can still do the DAP part of the trip.  Or so it seems so far.  So I will not be down at WDW nearly as long, going from a 18 day vacation down to only six days.  But six days in Disney is better than none right?
> 
> Does anyone know how cancelling part of a vacation can actually make you sick to your stomach and sad?  Well I do now for sure.  But I'm keeping a positive attitude and hoping that things dont get to tight and I can't even make DAP.



I know it's difficult, but keep your thoughts positive.
YAY!! Your going for 6 days, and will be there for DAP!


----------



## wildfan1473

insoin said:


> Well everyone, I have had a busy last week and all kinds of things have been going on for me.  I have some bad news regarding my vacation.  I was going down this Dec for a very long vacation with the family however; a few things have caused an adjustment to that.
> 
> My sister who was going with us has basically been laid off her job, which means she cant really afford to pay for a big vacation now.  So I have had to canel part of my trip.  Since she was paying for half of it, there is no way I can asorb the part she can't pay.  See I'm trying to buy a new house and I jsut dont have the spare money to make up what she can't pay on the vacation.
> 
> However; with that being said, we can still do the DAP part of the trip.  Or so it seems so far.  So I will not be down at WDW nearly as long, going from a 18 day vacation down to only six days.  But six days in Disney is better than none right?
> 
> Does anyone know how cancelling part of a vacation can actually make you sick to your stomach and sad?  Well I do now for sure.  But I'm keeping a positive attitude and hoping that things dont get to tight and I can't even make DAP.



Yep, I know how that feels...I had this happen regarding a camper we were going to buy last month.  I have spent 3 years trying to convince DH to get one, I finally got him to admit he wanted one and we picked one out, hemmed and hawed about it for 5 days, finally called them and got the cashiers check and everything, and when we went to get it, it had just left not an hour before.  Now he's back to the "well, do we really need one?" Ugh.  I was distraught for days.  Hmm, looking back, that's about the time he agreed to let me come to DAP solo...


----------



## exwdwcm

Good morning DISers!!  it is bright and sunny here in DFW.   work isn't quite as crazy as yesterday, but still a little insane.  

Insoin- sorry to hear about having to cancel part of your vacation.   6 days is still something though and more than a lot of folks get.   But i know that isn't much comfort when you had expected so much more.   Just focus on the great 6 days you will have and maybe look forward to a future trip next year or PCC 2.0?   

welcome back Don- glad NYC was fun!  you guys still aren't in school yet?   We started this week.    

We are thinking about doing a pedi at the GF spa, has anyone been- is that the best spa to do?   We've considered massages too, but not sure yet.  We are staying at WL and I know they have a spa with limited treatments.  

okay, back to DIS Radio and the dreaded work.   I'd much rather DIS.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Good morning to my new Dis Friends!​I stayed up til 2 am reading a book. Not a best seller or anything just a book. I haven't done that in awhile.

It's a beautiful 72 degrees this morning with sunshine and very few puffy clouds.

I'm looking forward to podcast (wish we could chat while they were taping) and then chat tonight.

I've been getting my Disney excitement pumped up a notch the last two nights by watching Wishes! via a *live* web cam from BLT. Love technology and DSL wireless.


----------



## insoin

scarlett873 said:


> Six days is better than no days!





LMO429 said:


> Sorry to hear about your trip being shortened.  6 days is still a long time at walt disney world.  I recently just had a trip canceled to the bahamas sometimes when things like that happen you just have to make the best of it, it usually winds out working out somehow
> 
> best of luck to you and make the most of those 6 days at wdw





jeanigor said:


> I do so hope that you are still able to come, because as you said, six is better than nothing.
> 
> Heck, I'm only there for 5......





DVCsince02 said:


> More money for DATW or PCC 2.0!





katscradle said:


> I know it's difficult, but keep your thoughts positive.
> YAY!! Your going for 6 days, and will be there for DAP!





wildfan1473 said:


> Yep, I know how that feels...I had this happen regarding a camper we were going to buy last month.  I have spent 3 years trying to convince DH to get one, I finally got him to admit he wanted one and we picked one out, hemmed and hawed about it for 5 days, finally called them and got the cashiers check and everything, and when we went to get it, it had just left not an hour before.  Now he's back to the "well, do we really need one?" Ugh.  I was distraught for days.  Hmm, looking back, that's about the time he agreed to let me come to DAP solo...





exwdwcm said:


> Insoin- sorry to hear about having to cancel part of your vacation.   6 days is still something though and more than a lot of folks get.   But i know that isn't much comfort when you had expected so much more.   Just focus on the great 6 days you will have and maybe look forward to a future trip next year or PCC 2.0?



Thanks to everyone, I'm still excited about DAP and the six days I will have so it's all good.  The worst part is my sister and her job situation.  She has not been laid off yet, but she is down to less than 20 hours a week if that.  So I hope things turn around before she has no job at all.

And one good thing is I will take the money I already put down on the first art of the trip, it was two seperate bookings cause of how long I was going, and will be able to use that money for the house I'm trying to buy.


----------



## georgemoe

Bornteach said:


> George-  I have not heard of this before but if it does indeed fit in, Kim and I might go too.  I have been to similar things and there are always DVC goodies to take home.





robind said:


> I wasn't aware of this, might be able to fit it in.  Where is it being held?



See Jen's response below for location. Thanks Jen! 



DVCsince02 said:


> Ooh, I've been to a Merry Mixer!  It was nice.  I just stopped in for a few minutes for some cookies and drinks and the FREE GIFT (Christmas ornament).
> 
> Brandie - Put it on the spreadsheet!





scarlett873 said:


> Where is the Merry Mixer going to be?
> 
> And you do realize that this will cut into MY park time, right?





DVCsince02 said:


> *It's right outside the International Gateway *next to the Beach Club.  In and out, no problem.





jeanigor said:


> Morning DIS-a-Palooza friends!! *Can you bring a guest????* Kinda like we did on Castaway Cay for the pins?



I'm sure we can work something out Todd.


----------



## tickledtink33

insoin said:


> Well everyone, I have had a busy last week and all kinds of things have been going on for me.  I have some bad news regarding my vacation.  I was going down this Dec for a very long vacation with the family however; a few things have caused an adjustment to that.
> 
> My sister who was going with us has basically been laid off her job, which means she cant really afford to pay for a big vacation now.  So I have had to canel part of my trip.  Since she was paying for half of it, there is no way I can asorb the part she can't pay.  See I'm trying to buy a new house and I jsut dont have the spare money to make up what she can't pay on the vacation.
> 
> However; with that being said, we can still do the DAP part of the trip.  Or so it seems so far.  So I will not be down at WDW nearly as long, going from a 18 day vacation down to only six days.  But six days in Disney is better than none right?
> 
> Does anyone know how cancelling part of a vacation can actually make you sick to your stomach and sad?  Well I do now for sure.  But I'm keeping a positive attitude and hoping that things dont get to tight and I can't even make DAP.



So sorry to hear this.  I'm sure you will make the most of the six days.  and you will have a great time at DAP.


----------



## tickledtink33

exwdwcm said:


> Good morning DISers!!  it is bright and sunny here in DFW.   work isn't quite as crazy as yesterday, but still a little insane.
> 
> Insoin- sorry to hear about having to cancel part of your vacation.   6 days is still something though and more than a lot of folks get.   But i know that isn't much comfort when you had expected so much more.   Just focus on the great 6 days you will have and maybe look forward to a future trip next year or PCC 2.0?
> 
> welcome back Don- glad NYC was fun!  you guys still aren't in school yet?   We started this week.
> 
> We are thinking about doing a pedi at the GF spa, has anyone been- is that the best spa to do?   We've considered massages too, but not sure yet.  We are staying at WL and I know they have a spa with limited treatments.
> 
> okay, back to DIS Radio and the dreaded work.   I'd much rather DIS.



I just had a pedicure at the GF Spa on my trip earlier this month.  The spa was very nice and so was the woman who did my treatment.  I had my pedicure on August 1st and it still looks great.  Jaime (tiggerbell) also had a pedicure there with friends earlier this year and it sounded like they enjoyed themselves.


----------



## baby1disney

Good Morning everyone!!

I have some good news: My friend who was in the car wreck is doing alot better. Looks like he'll be out sometime this weekend or early next week.

Now...for the responses I've gotten:

It's funny how everyone starts out saying "please don't take offense to this" or "I'm not trying to be mean" and just come out and say what you say. You guys say I'm looking for attention and things. Well...why is it when certain people post about their day, problems in their life, someone dying on here, everyone else can respond and say how sorry they are and it's fine?!? But, if I do it..I'm looking for attention?!?? I just don't get it.

As far as the DAP thing, I've never booked a trip on my own, takin a flight, made ADR's, etc on my own. My in-laws are DVC owners...so all I ever have to do is come along. Everything is already done. If I ask questions, it's because I don't know or maybe I have researched it and I just don't understand something and everyone here..or at least it seems...to think that I'm being back and forth. Just because I may write it out how I feel doesn't mean that I'm wishy-washy. I'm sure alot of you go back and forth everyday with certain decisions/issues in your life. DO you post it?? Maybe..maybe not. But, I wouldn't call you wishy-washy.

It just seems like since this IS such a close, knit group of people..whether it be online and/or in person, some things are ok if it's one of you, but not someone new. This group can be a very intimitdating sometimes and yes...I can get overwhelmed by that. And I'm sure that none of mean to do that on purpose...just like I don't intend on being a pest on purpose. 

So...I will take a different approach from now on on how I present myself to the group and what I say. I didn't realize some of things that I have said/done has been upsetting  people. So...I once again apologize for my behavior. I will work hard to watch what I say and how I say it.

This post in no means, whatsoever, is a pity post. It's simply me responding back to what has been said to me in general. It seems like alot of you feel the same way as some of these posts and I'm sincerely offering my apologies. I will also watch my expressions with "LMAO" or things like that.

I hope everyone has a good morning/day/night and I will post if I know more about my friend and/or grandmother. To those who gave their condolences, thank you again. 

Now...on to better topics...

Nikki~ You remind me of a techer I had in high school and did things like that all over her room!! It was soo uplifting to see that when either I entered or lfet her class for that day. I'm sure alot of your kids will feel the same way!! We need more teachers like you that care about the kids and the education..and possibly a lil more than that!! And you seem to be that Teacher!! Kudos!!


----------



## exwdwcm

tickledtink33 said:


> I just had a pedicure at the GF Spa on my trip earlier this month. The spa was very nice and so was the woman who did my treatment. I had my pedicure on August 1st and it still looks great. Jaime (tiggerbell) also had a pedicure there with friends earlier this year and it sounded like they enjoyed themselves.


 Thanks Kim- i think we will book GF for pedis! 

Insoin- yes, good thoughts for your sister and her job situation.   but good news on applying the money towards the house instead.  

Baby- i think you are off to a better start already with that post.  glad your friend is doing much better.   it's sad that people still think it is okay to get plastered and drive and take other people's lives in their hands. 

so- good news.   I've complained about my job here many a times and it has not gotten better.   I mentioned the whole thing where they were taking my 401K money out of my check, yet it was not appearing in my 401K account.  yeah. totally illegal.  My direct deposit has been late many times in the last few months.   this is a small family run business that struggled this summer, and i know there was some accounting 'juggling' going on to move money around to pay bills.  i guess my 401K $$ was part of that.  so wrong.   they've promised it will be in there on the next statement. I haven't taken legal action and won't unless it doesn't get put back, it is not worth the headache of legal action if in the end i get it back. 

  well the good news is i have a job interview somewhere else!!!!!!  and it looks pretty positive- they are letting me skip the phone screen and go straight to in person interview.  It is close to home, is a large corporation with great benefits (and tremendous growth) and they make deep brain stimulation devices that really make a difference in peoeple's lives, like those with parkinson's.   anyhow- wish me luck.  i really need to get out of this job- it is totally dragging me down in all aspects of my life!


----------



## baby1disney

exwdwcm said:


> Thanks Kim- i think we will book GF for pedis!
> 
> Insoin- yes, good thoughts for your sister and her job situation.   but good news on applying the money towards the house instead.
> 
> Baby- i think you are off to a better start already with that post.  glad your friend is doing much better.   it's sad that people still think it is okay to get plastered and drive and take other people's lives in their hands.
> 
> so- good news.   I've complained about my job here many a times and it has not gotten better.   I mentioned the whole thing where they were taking my 401K money out of my check, yet it was not appearing in my 401K account.  yeah. totally illegal.  My direct deposit has been late many times in the last few months.   this is a small family run business that struggled this summer, and i know there was some accounting 'juggling' going on to move money around to pay bills.  i guess my 401K $$ was part of that.  so wrong.   they've promised it will be in there on the next statement. I haven't taken legal action and won't unless it doesn't get put back, it is not worth the headache of legal action if in the end i get it back.
> 
> well the good news is i have a job interview somewhere else!!!!!!  and it looks pretty positive- they are letting me skip the phone screen and go straight to in person interview.  It is close to home, is a large corporation with great benefits (and tremendous growth) and they make deep brain stimulation devices that really make a difference in peoeple's lives, like those with parkinson's.   anyhow- wish me luck.  i really need to get out of this job- it is totally dragging me down in all aspects of my life!




Thank you for that compliment!!

AWESOME for your interview!!! Sounds like I job that you really want to do and plus...it'll help people!! Good Job!! I'm seinding lots and lots of  your way!!


----------



## scarlett873

exwdwcm said:


> Thanks Kim- i think we will book GF for pedis!
> 
> Insoin- yes, good thoughts for your sister and her job situation.   but good news on applying the money towards the house instead.
> 
> Baby- i think you are off to a better start already with that post.  glad your friend is doing much better.   it's sad that people still think it is okay to get plastered and drive and take other people's lives in their hands.
> 
> so- good news.   I've complained about my job here many a times and it has not gotten better.   I mentioned the whole thing where they were taking my 401K money out of my check, yet it was not appearing in my 401K account.  yeah. totally illegal.  My direct deposit has been late many times in the last few months.   this is a small family run business that struggled this summer, and i know there was some accounting 'juggling' going on to move money around to pay bills.  i guess my 401K $$ was part of that.  so wrong.   they've promised it will be in there on the next statement. I haven't taken legal action and won't unless it doesn't get put back, it is not worth the headache of legal action if in the end i get it back.
> 
> well the good news is i have a job interview somewhere else!!!!!!  and it looks pretty positive- they are letting me skip the phone screen and go straight to in person interview.  It is close to home, is a large corporation with great benefits (and tremendous growth) and they make deep brain stimulation devices that really make a difference in peoeple's lives, like those with parkinson's.   anyhow- wish me luck.  i really need to get out of this job- it is totally dragging me down in all aspects of my life!


Most excellent news Michelle! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you...i'm still looking for a job...i've given up on finding the perfect job and will settle for just a job...


----------



## kimisabella

exwdwcm said:


> Thanks Kim- i think we will book GF for pedis!
> 
> Insoin- yes, good thoughts for your sister and her job situation.   but good news on applying the money towards the house instead.
> 
> Baby- i think you are off to a better start already with that post.  glad your friend is doing much better.   it's sad that people still think it is okay to get plastered and drive and take other people's lives in their hands.
> 
> so- good news.   I've complained about my job here many a times and it has not gotten better.   I mentioned the whole thing where they were taking my 401K money out of my check, yet it was not appearing in my 401K account.  yeah. totally illegal.  My direct deposit has been late many times in the last few months.   this is a small family run business that struggled this summer, and i know there was some accounting 'juggling' going on to move money around to pay bills.  i guess my 401K $$ was part of that.  so wrong.   they've promised it will be in there on the next statement. I haven't taken legal action and won't unless it doesn't get put back, it is not worth the headache of legal action if in the end i get it back.
> 
> well the good news is i have a job interview somewhere else!!!!!!  and it looks pretty positive- they are letting me skip the phone screen and go straight to in person interview.  It is close to home, is a large corporation with great benefits (and tremendous growth) and they make deep brain stimulation devices that really make a difference in peoeple's lives, like those with parkinson's.   anyhow- wish me luck.  i really need to get out of this job- it is totally dragging me down in all aspects of my life!



Michelle - so excited for you, crossing all my fingers that this will be the one for you.  I know how frustrating it can be in a job you don't enjoy.  I hope your current employer figures out your whole 401k thing, what a pain in the neck!


----------



## wildfan1473

exwdwcm said:


> so- good news.   I've complained about my job here many a times and it has not gotten better.   I mentioned the whole thing where they were taking my 401K money out of my check, yet it was not appearing in my 401K account.  yeah. totally illegal.  My direct deposit has been late many times in the last few months.   this is a small family run business that struggled this summer, and i know there was some accounting 'juggling' going on to move money around to pay bills.  i guess my 401K $$ was part of that.  so wrong.   they've promised it will be in there on the next statement. I haven't taken legal action and won't unless it doesn't get put back, it is not worth the headache of legal action if in the end i get it back.
> 
> well the good news is i have a job interview somewhere else!!!!!!  and it looks pretty positive- they are letting me skip the phone screen and go straight to in person interview.  It is close to home, is a large corporation with great benefits (and tremendous growth) and they make deep brain stimulation devices that really make a difference in peoeple's lives, like those with parkinson's.   anyhow- wish me luck.  i really need to get out of this job- it is totally dragging me down in all aspects of my life!



Good Luck!


----------



## baby1disney

Minnie Lor said:


> Good morning to my new Dis Friends!​I stayed up til 2 am reading a book. Not a best seller or anything just a book. I haven't done that in awhile.
> 
> It's a beautiful 72 degrees this morning with sunshine and very few puffy clouds.
> 
> I'm looking forward to podcast (wish we could chat while they were taping) and then chat tonight.
> 
> I've been getting my Disney excitement pumped up a notch the last two nights by watching Wishes! via a *live* web cam from BLT. Love technology and DSL wireless.


AHHHH...Wishes!! I wish I had a computer at home that would let me do that...stupid puter!!



insoin said:


> Thanks to everyone, I'm still excited about DAP and the six days I will have so it's all good.  The worst part is my sister and her job situation.  She has not been laid off yet, but she is down to less than 20 hours a week if that.  So I hope things turn around before she has no job at all.
> 
> And one good thing is I will take the money I already put down on the first art of the trip, it was two seperate bookings cause of how long I was going, and will be able to use that money for the house I'm trying to buy.


I'm so sorry to hear about that. I work for a non-profit that deals with homlessness and we're getting hit HARD lately...from all types of people. People who have degrees,masters,any and everything you can think of. Just tell her to hang in there and I'm sure something will pop up!! 

Michelle- I meant to say one more thing to you about your post: I totally know how you feel about the whole 401k thing!! A new management company came in last year and took over the hotel I was working at. I had a 401K with the previous group. This new company said that unless we either worked over 1,000 hours or have been with their company for a year, we couldn't roll over our 401Ks!! Everyone was ticked...to say the least!! Especially in my department because we were laid off for three months due to reconstruction of the banquet room and things!! OOHHH!! We were so upset about that!! How is a company going to say you have to be with them for a year and no one had been with them?!?!

So..good luck to you and I hope good things come out of this for ya...again!!


----------



## halliesmommy01

exwdwcm said:


> well the good news is i have a job interview somewhere else!!!!!!  and it looks pretty positive- they are letting me skip the phone screen and go straight to in person interview.  It is close to home, is a large corporation with great benefits (and tremendous growth) and they make deep brain stimulation devices that really make a difference in peoeple's lives, like those with parkinson's.   anyhow- wish me luck.  i really need to get out of this job- it is totally dragging me down in all aspects of my life!




Good Luck with the interview! I am sure you will do great.


----------



## Madi100

baby1disney said:


> Good Morning everyone!!
> 
> I have some good news: My friend who was in the car wreck is doing alot better. Looks like he'll be out sometime this weekend or early next week.
> 
> Now...for the responses I've gotten:
> 
> It's funny how everyone starts out saying "please don't take offense to this" or "I'm not trying to be mean" and just come out and say what you say. You guys say I'm looking for attention and things. Well...why is it when certain people post about their day, problems in their life, someone dying on here, everyone else can respond and say how sorry they are and it's fine?!? But, if I do it..I'm looking for attention?!?? I just don't get it.
> 
> As far as the DAP thing, I've never booked a trip on my own, takin a flight, made ADR's, etc on my own. My in-laws are DVC owners...so all I ever have to do is come along. Everything is already done. If I ask questions, it's because I don't know or maybe I have researched it and I just don't understand something and everyone here..or at least it seems...to think that I'm being back and forth. Just because I may write it out how I feel doesn't mean that I'm wishy-washy. I'm sure alot of you go back and forth everyday with certain decisions/issues in your life. DO you post it?? Maybe..maybe not. But, I wouldn't call you wishy-washy.
> 
> It just seems like since this IS such a close, knit group of people..whether it be online and/or in person, some things are ok if it's one of you, but not someone new. This group can be a very intimitdating sometimes and yes...I can get overwhelmed by that. And I'm sure that none of mean to do that on purpose...just like I don't intend on being a pest on purpose.
> 
> So...I will take a different approach from now on on how I present myself to the group and what I say. I didn't realize some of things that I have said/done has been upsetting  people. So...I once again apologize for my behavior. I will work hard to watch what I say and how I say it.
> 
> This post in no means, whatsoever, is a pity post. It's simply me responding back to what has been said to me in general. It seems like alot of you feel the same way as some of these posts and I'm sincerely offering my apologies. I will also watch my expressions with "LMAO" or things like that.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good morning/day/night and I will post if I know more about my friend and/or grandmother. To those who gave their condolences, thank you again.
> 
> Now...on to better topics...
> 
> Nikki~ You remind me of a techer I had in high school and did things like that all over her room!! It was soo uplifting to see that when either I entered or lfet her class for that day. I'm sure alot of your kids will feel the same way!! We need more teachers like you that care about the kids and the education..and possibly a lil more than that!! And you seem to be that Teacher!! Kudos!!



I'm glad your friend is doing better.  Just one little note.  I had a crappy day yesterday.  I posted it on here.  There were lots of people that responded, and it made me feel great.  There were some people that didn't.  The problem is not in you posting that you had a great day, a bad day, need some advice.  The problem is that you post, "How come you're not replying"  or "Is everyone mad at me?"  You just have to realize that people get busy.  Posts get missed.  I'm really sorry that your grandma is not doing well and that your firend was in an accident.  If I don't reply, it's because I missed it, I have other things on my mind, or I just didn't.  It's nothing personal.  For the several people that replied to me yesterday, they brightened my day.  If I would have focused on the people who didn't post, I would have completely missed out on the opportunity to be encouraged by those that DID post.   Nobody is telling you not to post and ask questions.


----------



## insoin

tickledtink33 said:


> So sorry to hear this.  I'm sure you will make the most of the six days.  and you will have a great time at DAP.



Yup that is what I'm doing I'm happy I get to go to Disney World for six days, that is a good vacation. 



exwdwcm said:


> Insoin- yes, good thoughts for your sister and her job situation.   but good news on applying the money towards the house instead.
> 
> so- good news.   I've complained about my job here many a times and it has not gotten better.   I mentioned the whole thing where they were taking my 401K money out of my check, yet it was not appearing in my 401K account.  yeah. totally illegal.  My direct deposit has been late many times in the last few months.   this is a small family run business that struggled this summer, and i know there was some accounting 'juggling' going on to move money around to pay bills.  i guess my 401K $$ was part of that.  so wrong.   they've promised it will be in there on the next statement. I haven't taken legal action and won't unless it doesn't get put back, it is not worth the headache of legal action if in the end i get it back.
> 
> well the good news is i have a job interview somewhere else!!!!!!  and it looks pretty positive- they are letting me skip the phone screen and go straight to in person interview.  It is close to home, is a large corporation with great benefits (and tremendous growth) and they make deep brain stimulation devices that really make a difference in peoeple's lives, like those with parkinson's.   anyhow- wish me luck.  i really need to get out of this job- it is totally dragging me down in all aspects of my life!



Thanks, I appreciate the kind words.  And I work for a small family business; and we are having hard times too.  But what has happend to you.  WOW...  I would be upset, and I think you are going about it the right way.



baby1disney said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about that. I work for a non-profit that deals with homlessness and we're getting hit HARD lately...from all types of people. People who have degrees,masters,any and everything you can think of. Just tell her to hang in there and I'm sure something will pop up!!


Thanks.


----------



## kathrna

exwdwcm said:


> so- good news.   I've complained about my job here many a times and it has not gotten better.   I mentioned the whole thing where they were taking my 401K money out of my check, yet it was not appearing in my 401K account.  yeah. totally illegal.  My direct deposit has been late many times in the last few months.   this is a small family run business that struggled this summer, and i know there was some accounting 'juggling' going on to move money around to pay bills.  i guess my 401K $$ was part of that.  so wrong.   they've promised it will be in there on the next statement. I haven't taken legal action and won't unless it doesn't get put back, it is not worth the headache of legal action if in the end i get it back.
> 
> well the good news is i have a job interview somewhere else!!!!!!  and it looks pretty positive- they are letting me skip the phone screen and go straight to in person interview.  It is close to home, is a large corporation with great benefits (and tremendous growth) and they make deep brain stimulation devices that really make a difference in peoeple's lives, like those with parkinson's.   anyhow- wish me luck.  i really need to get out of this job- it is totally dragging me down in all aspects of my life!



Good luck, Michelle!  I hope that it's all that you want it to be! 

Today in NC it is a humid 87 degrees, sunny.  

We (FINALLY) completed our re-fi paperwork (YEAH! ), so that is out of my hair.  They were relentless in extra things that they needed.  Everyday, something else.  It was like working with Colombo!  I told my DH that the next time he wants to re-finance, don't deploy in the middle of it!  BTW, he is doing well and I just heard from him as I was signing papers.  Two months down, six months to go!  

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## chickie

Hey everyone,
I met with Becky last night to make some of our plans for DAP. We decided that since we were both childless (and husbandless) this trip, we wanted at least one really nice meal. We get in late afternoon on the 10th (Thursday), so we decided to have a nice dinner at Narcoosee's and then head over to see Yee-haw Bob with everyone. If anyone wants to join us, please say the word.
We are getting really excited about this and know we will have a blast!

Have a great afternoon!


----------



## scarlett873

So this is a bit off topic, but wanted to share...

As many of you know, my brother and his wife had a baby last week. Hard to believe that he's a week old already! I've been bitten by the photography bug and i'm trying to figure out photoshop. The one thing that I wanted to learn was how to add color to a black and white picture. Well...i've figured it out! Here's what I have been working on for the last hour or so...






This was one of my favorite pictures that I took of Ethan. We needed a picture for a scrapbook page that displayed close ups of Ethan's nose, fingers, and toes. He had his fingers all curled up so that I couldn't photograph them...so Daddy wrapped his fingers around his finger...I  this picture...


----------



## scarlett873

chickie said:


> Hey everyone,
> I met with Becky last night to make some of our plans for DAP. We decided that since we were both childless (and husbandless) this trip, we wanted at least one really nice meal. We get in late afternoon on the 10th (Thursday), so we decided to have a nice dinner at Narcoosee's and then head over to see Yee-haw Bob with everyone. If anyone wants to join us, please say the word.
> We are getting really excited about this and know we will have a blast!
> 
> Have a great afternoon!


You guys will love Narcoosee's! We had dinner there with Jen and her DH the night before the Podcast Cruise. It was THE best dinner that i've ever had on property!


----------



## georgemoe

Nice photo Brandie. 

Have fun with Photoshop. I have a picture that I need to send to you when you learn how to remove stuff. You know. Extra lines and stuff.


----------



## scarlett873

georgemoe said:


> Nice photo Brandie.
> 
> Have fun with Photoshop. I have a picture that I need to send to you when you learn how to remove stuff. You know. Extra lines and stuff.


Nope...not a chance...


----------



## wildfan1473

scarlett873 said:


> So this is a bit off topic, but wanted to share...
> 
> As many of you know, my brother and his wife had a baby last week. Hard to believe that he's a week old already! I've been bitten by the photography bug and i'm trying to figure out photoshop. The one thing that I wanted to learn was how to add color to a black and white picture. Well...i've figured it out! Here's what I have been working on for the last hour or so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was one of my favorite pictures that I took of Ethan. We needed a picture for a scrapbook page that displayed close ups of Ethan's nose, fingers, and toes. He had his fingers all curled up so that I couldn't photograph them...so Daddy wrapped his fingers around his finger...I  this picture...



What a darling picture!  Someday I'll figure out how to work with photoshop....


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> You guys will love Narcoosee's! We had dinner there with Jen and her DH the night before the Podcast Cruise. It was THE *best *dinner that i've ever had on property!



I totally saw a different word than the above.  Had to read it twice.


Nicole - Hope you are having a better day.

Terrie - I'm glad your friend is doing better.  Hope your grandmother is better.

Michelle - Here you go again.  I remember when you interviewed for the job you are in now.  Best of luck!

Don - Good luck at work!

ADP - Where are you?

Paul - You home yet?

Todd - Hi!

George - How you doin'?  (said with best Joey voice from 'Friends')


----------



## guynwdm

DVCsince02 said:


> Ooh, I've been to a Merry Mixer!  It was nice.  I just stopped in for a few minutes for some cookies and drinks and the FREE GIFT (Christmas ornament).
> 
> Brandie - Put it on the spreadsheet!



Thanks George...  I have DVC but never done those mixers.  I will have to make time for it.  Can always use a new pin.  I am thinking I am going to be cash poor by the time the D23 expo is done.  There are some great looking pins that will be there.   I keep telling myself it is time to stop and step away from the pins.... Is there a pin traders 12 step group? 

ok, I am stopping the hijack.


----------



## kimisabella

scarlett873 said:


> So this is a bit off topic, but wanted to share...
> 
> As many of you know, my brother and his wife had a baby last week. Hard to believe that he's a week old already! I've been bitten by the photography bug and i'm trying to figure out photoshop. The one thing that I wanted to learn was how to add color to a black and white picture. Well...i've figured it out! Here's what I have been working on for the last hour or so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was one of my favorite pictures that I took of Ethan. We needed a picture for a scrapbook page that displayed close ups of Ethan's nose, fingers, and toes. He had his fingers all curled up so that I couldn't photograph them...so Daddy wrapped his fingers around his finger...I  this picture...



Adorable photo - it's hard to believe they are that small at one point!




georgemoe said:


> Nice photo Brandie.
> 
> Have fun with Photoshop. I have a picture that I need to send to you when you learn how to remove stuff. You know. Extra lines and stuff.




You can't mess with a masterpiece George!



DVCsince02 said:


> I totally saw a different word than the above.  Had to read it twice.
> 
> 
> Nicole - Hope you are having a better day.
> 
> Terrie - I'm glad your friend is doing better.  Hope your grandmother is better.
> 
> Michelle - Here you go again.  I remember when you interviewed for the job you are in now.  Best of luck!
> 
> Don - Good luck at work!
> 
> ADP - Where are you?
> 
> Paul - You home yet?
> 
> Todd - Hi!
> 
> George - How you doin'?  (said with best Joey voice from 'Friends')



Checking up on all your DIS husbands Jen????


----------



## kathrna

scarlett873 said:


> So this is a bit off topic, but wanted to share...
> 
> As many of you know, my brother and his wife had a baby last week. Hard to believe that he's a week old already! I've been bitten by the photography bug and i'm trying to figure out photoshop. The one thing that I wanted to learn was how to add color to a black and white picture. Well...i've figured it out! Here's what I have been working on for the last hour or so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was one of my favorite pictures that I took of Ethan. We needed a picture for a scrapbook page that displayed close ups of Ethan's nose, fingers, and toes. He had his fingers all curled up so that I couldn't photograph them...so Daddy wrapped his fingers around his finger...I  this picture...



How precious!  What a nice job you did, Brandie!


----------



## jeanigor

Kathy, I can't help but to continue to see the Grand Californian Villas in your signature....do you suppose that Doorway to Dreams will have a mock up of these rooms soon?


----------



## DVCsince02

kimisabella said:


> Checking up on all your DIS husbands Jen????





George isn't my DIS DH.........yet.


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


> Nope...not a chance...



I tried. 



DVCsince02 said:


> I totally saw a different word than the above.  Had to read it twice.
> 
> George - How you doin'?  (said with best Joey voice from 'Friends')



Was it duck breast?  Is that a signature dish there? 

Dooooon K Jen.  



guynwdm said:


> Thanks George...  I have DVC but never done those mixers.  I will have to make time for it.  Can always use a new pin.  I am thinking I am going to be cash poor by the time the D23 expo is done.  There are some great looking pins that will be there.   I keep telling myself it is time to stop and step away from the pins.... Is there a pin traders 12 step group?
> 
> ok, I am stopping the hijack.



Hi Rob. Not a hijack at all. Never been to a DVC mixer here either. At least they have cookies.  Since you mentioned you're attending D23, you are now our official "2011 Disney Dream intinerary information getter". They are announcing at D23. Please be on the lookout if it happens when you are there.  



kimisabella said:


> You can't mess with a masterpiece George!



Did you just call me a Rembrant? Awe.


----------



## BriarRosie

Just checking in after a long time not really catching up on this thread.  

So....did I miss anything exciting?


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> It's right outside the International Gateway next to the Beach Club.  In and out, no problem.



We've gone a couple of times.  The first time we walked right in.  Last year we had to wait in line.  It was a bit crazy.  But, we were there long enough to get a free ornament and a pin, plus some goodies.  I'm sure we will hit it this time.  If anyone wants to be my guest, let me know.



dpuck1998 said:


> Awwww
> 
> 
> Well, I'm back!  Had a great trip to NYC and its crunch time now at work. School starts in under 2 weeks and we have about 300 machine to install.  Teachers and other staff are starting to arrive and get ready for the year, so my phone is ringing off the hook.
> 
> I'll try to keep up, but I might be MIA a bit



But you've been MIA.   Can't you just quit your job and let Tamra take care of you???



scarlett873 said:


> So this is a bit off topic, but wanted to share...
> 
> As many of you know, my brother and his wife had a baby last week. Hard to believe that he's a week old already! I've been bitten by the photography bug and i'm trying to figure out photoshop. The one thing that I wanted to learn was how to add color to a black and white picture. Well...i've figured it out! Here's what I have been working on for the last hour or so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was one of my favorite pictures that I took of Ethan. We needed a picture for a scrapbook page that displayed close ups of Ethan's nose, fingers, and toes. He had his fingers all curled up so that I couldn't photograph them...so Daddy wrapped his fingers around his finger...I  this picture...



Great picture, Brandie!


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> I totally saw a different word than the above.  Had to read it twice.
> 
> 
> Nicole - Hope you are having a better day.
> 
> Terrie - I'm glad your friend is doing better.  Hope your grandmother is better.
> 
> Michelle - Here you go again.  I remember when you interviewed for the job you are in now.  Best of luck!
> 
> Don - Good luck at work!
> 
> ADP - Where are you?
> 
> Paul - You home yet?
> 
> Todd - Hi!
> 
> George - How you doin'?  (said with best Joey voice from 'Friends')



Thanks, Jen.  You know, the situation isn't any better, but some things are better when you've had a chance to sleep on them.  Now we are just disagreeing.  James wants to build, and I don't if he wants to move.


----------



## kathrna

baby1disney said:


> Good Morning everyone!!
> 
> I have some good news: My friend who was in the car wreck is doing alot better. Looks like he'll be out sometime this weekend or early next week.
> 
> Now...for the responses I've gotten:
> 
> It's funny how everyone starts out saying "please don't take offense to this" or "I'm not trying to be mean" and just come out and say what you say. You guys say I'm looking for attention and things. Well...why is it when certain people post about their day, problems in their life, someone dying on here, everyone else can respond and say how sorry they are and it's fine?!? But, if I do it..I'm looking for attention?!?? I just don't get it.



baby, I'm glad that your friend is doing better.  Lots of pixie dust his way! 

And just so you know, no one talks to me.  But I'm OK with that.  Someday they will.    It's just that no one knows me yet.  I know that.  I certainly don't have my feelings hurt by it.  How could I?  I don't "know" these cyber people and they don't know me.  People tend to follow certain posts.  I'm not what they are following thus, no comments.  It's just like that on chat.  You can only follow one conversation at a time even though there are several going on at once and they are flying by you like crazy!  So keep with the new attitude and I'm sure all will be good.  Good luck!


----------



## georgemoe

BriarRosie said:


> Just checking in after a long time not really catching up on this thread.
> 
> So....did I miss anything exciting?



Did you pre-register for any of the discounted demos at F&W today Lori?


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> Kathy, I can't help but to continue to see the Grand Californian Villas in your signature....do you suppose that Doorway to Dreams will have a mock up of these rooms soon?



 I don't know, Todd.  We bought sight-unseen.  We went by the pictures online and the fact that we are CA natives.  My kids and I get to check it out "for real" in November over Thanksgiving.  It looks fantastic though.  Very rustic California!  Sorry that I am of no help to you.


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> Hi yourself nut job.
> 
> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Is anyone (DVC members) going to the DVC Merry Mixer on Friday the 11th. It's 3:00 to 5:00 or close to it and a perfect time fill right before DATW. I've heard these can be meh. Not sure I'd put it on the spreadsheet just yet.



My Dh keeps asking me if it is definitely planned.  There are free cookies and they gave away something at the door.  That is pretty much all he needs to be happy. Todd, I think you are allowed a certain number of people per DVC membership.  I don't think it would be a problem.

We purchased the pin 2 years ago and it was really nice.  The line was a little long to buy the pin, but we waited.



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good Morning everyone.   Happy Wednesday.    So what are all your fine people up to today.   Other than waiting for the podcast or chat??



Good morning/afternoon.  I am totally exhausted.  We just got back from a NJ/Hershey Park trip at 1AM.  I am totally dragging today.


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> So this is a bit off topic, but wanted to share...
> 
> As many of you know, my brother and his wife had a baby last week. Hard to believe that he's a week old already! I've been bitten by the photography bug and i'm trying to figure out photoshop. The one thing that I wanted to learn was how to add color to a black and white picture. Well...i've figured it out! Here's what I have been working on for the last hour or so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was one of my favorite pictures that I took of Ethan. We needed a picture for a scrapbook page that displayed close ups of Ethan's nose, fingers, and toes. He had his fingers all curled up so that I couldn't photograph them...so Daddy wrapped his fingers around his finger...I  this picture...



Oh Brandie what a great photo! He is so adorable!


----------



## spaddy

kathrna said:


> I don't know, Todd.  We bought sight-unseen.  We went by the pictures online and the fact that we are CA natives.  My kids and I get to check it out "for real" in November over Thanksgiving.  It looks fantastic though.  Very rustic California!  Sorry that I am of no help to you.



I would LOVE to see photos.  I just love California.  We are gong to be there in May and I might try to get one night in the Villas.  I figure I might be able to find availability for one night.


----------



## kathrna

georgemoe said:


> Is anyone (DVC members) going to the DVC Merry Mixer on Friday the 11th. It's 3:00 to 5:00 or close to it and a perfect time fill right before DATW. I've heard these can be meh. Not sure I'd put it on the spreadsheet just yet.



I've heard about these, but never seem to be in the right place at the right time.  Sounds like a can-do for me!  I hope there's no line.  When you enter into Epcot from the gateway, what country are you closest to?  I've been that way lots of times, but can't get my bearings off the top of my head.  

Also, you said above "I've heard these can be meh."  What does that mean, George?


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> I totally saw a different word than the above.  Had to read it twice.


There was plenty of that too...


----------



## kathrna

spaddy said:


> I would LOVE to see photos.  I just love California.  We are gong to be there in May and I might try to get one night in the Villas.  I figure I might be able to find availability for one night.



I had called in July for the Nov. trip. I usually don't plan that far in advance.  I'm not a planner!  I'm a "get up and go to Disney" kind of gal.  Moving away from Florida and the kids actually GOING to school (I homeschooled in FL) has put a BIG damper on all that.  

But I will take lots of pictures and post in Nov.  We are staying in a 2br lockoff, so I'll have pix of both the 1br and studio.  I just have to remember to do it before we "move in" and spoil the pix.  I don't want everyone thinking we're slobs!  

Hey, did you have a good trip?


----------



## spaddy

kathrna said:


> I had called in July for the Nov. trip. I usually don't plan that far in advance.  I'm not a planner!  I'm a "get up and go to Disney" kind of gal.  Moving away from Florida and the kids actually GOING to school (I homeschooled in FL) has put a BIG damper on all that.
> 
> But I will take lots of pictures and post in Nov.  We are staying in a 2br lockoff, so I'll have pix of both the 1br and studio.  I just have to remember to do it before we "move in" and spoil the pix.  I don't want everyone thinking we're slobs!
> 
> Hey, did you have a good trip?



It is hard to take photos before everyone gets in the room.  Then my DH acts like I am a crazy person when I go in first with the camera. 

Our trip was great thanks.  We also went to Knoebels.  I really love Hershey Park.  We spent almost the entire day yesterday in their waterpark.  It is so much fun but I am a little worn out today.  Oh well, it was worth it.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> My Dh keeps asking me if it is definitely planned.  There are free cookies and they gave away something at the door.  That is pretty much all he needs to be happy. Todd, I think you are allowed a certain number of people per DVC membership.  I don't think it would be a problem.
> We purchased the pin 2 years ago and it was really nice.  The line was a little long to buy the pin, but we waited.



Free coke and cookies? Count me in. Especially if they hand out the rice krispie treats like at Doorway to Dreams..... 



kathrna said:


> I've heard about these, but never seem to be in the right place at the right time.  Sounds like a can-do for me!  I hope there's no line.  When you enter into Epcot from the gateway, what country are you closest to?  I've been that way lots of times, but can't get my bearings off the top of my head.
> 
> Also, you said above "I've heard these can be meh."  What does that mean, George?



It puts you between France and the United Kingdom.


----------



## georgemoe

kathrna said:


> I've heard about these, but never seem to be in the right place at the right time.  Sounds like a can-do for me!  I hope there's no line.  When you enter into Epcot from the gateway, what country are you closest to?  I've been that way lots of times, but can't get my bearings off the top of my head.
> 
> Also, you said above *"I've heard these can be meh."  *What does that mean, George?



I've heard a number of people mention they are not worth the bother. I've got to check it out at least one time myself.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Free coke and cookies? Count me in. Especially if they hand out the rice krispie treats like at Doorway to Dreams.....



They had those too I think.  We took some cookies "to go".



georgemoe said:


> I've heard a number of people mention they are not worth the bother. I've got to check it out at least one time myself.



I think it depends on your expectations.  (ok, this is true will almost anything in life)  I thought it was fun, but we were sort of already walking by there.  I think if there are drinks, cookies, and a group of DISers anything can be fun.


----------



## Dodie

I think those Merry Mixers and Welcome Home Wednesdays are for DVC members only - aren't they? I remember having to show our DVC member card to get into the Welcome Home Wednesday - which was kind of lame - but there was free food and DVC loot (caps) for everyone.

 Hi everyone!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Beautiful picture, Brandie!!


----------



## corky441

Brandie, your nephew is precious....


----------



## wildfan1473

spaddy said:


> It is hard to take photos before everyone gets in the room.  Then my DH acts like I am a crazy person when I go in first with the camera.
> 
> Our trip was great thanks.  We also went to Knoebels.  I really love Hershey Park.  We spent almost the entire day yesterday in their waterpark.  It is so much fun but I am a little worn out today.  Oh well, it was worth it.



You were at Knoebels?  Gosh, I haven't been there since I was a kid when we lived in Philly.  I can remember being there one time, we kept riding the wooden roller coaster over and over and over, no one was there and the operator never even let us get off.


----------



## tickledtink33

exwdwcm said:


> Thanks Kim- i think we will book GF for pedis!
> 
> Insoin- yes, good thoughts for your sister and her job situation.   but good news on applying the money towards the house instead.
> 
> Baby- i think you are off to a better start already with that post.  glad your friend is doing much better.   it's sad that people still think it is okay to get plastered and drive and take other people's lives in their hands.
> 
> so- good news.   I've complained about my job here many a times and it has not gotten better.   I mentioned the whole thing where they were taking my 401K money out of my check, yet it was not appearing in my 401K account.  yeah. totally illegal.  My direct deposit has been late many times in the last few months.   this is a small family run business that struggled this summer, and i know there was some accounting 'juggling' going on to move money around to pay bills.  i guess my 401K $$ was part of that.  so wrong.   they've promised it will be in there on the next statement. I haven't taken legal action and won't unless it doesn't get put back, it is not worth the headache of legal action if in the end i get it back.
> 
> well the good news is i have a job interview somewhere else!!!!!!  and it looks pretty positive- they are letting me skip the phone screen and go straight to in person interview.  It is close to home, is a large corporation with great benefits (and tremendous growth) and they make deep brain stimulation devices that really make a difference in peoeple's lives, like those with parkinson's.   anyhow- wish me luck.  i really need to get out of this job- it is totally dragging me down in all aspects of my life!



Good luck on your interview.


----------



## katscradle

Hi guy's!

Michelle, good luck with the job interview. 

Nicole, I saw you were having a difficult day yesterday.
Have a great day today! 

Brandie, Ethan is so cute. 
It brings back memories. 

Rob, how are you, can't wait to see you again.

Jen, Hi! 

George, if you are going to start collecting wives let me know.


----------



## kathrna

spaddy said:


> Our trip was great thanks.  We also went to Knoebels.  I really love Hershey Park.  We spent almost the entire day yesterday in their waterpark.  It is so much fun but I am a little worn out today.  Oh well, it was worth it.



When I first read that, I was thinking, "Knoebels.  Why would she go there for a vacation?!"  Knoebels is a furniture store here.  Thanks for clearing that up!  Glad to hear it was fun and worth being tired for.


----------



## tickledtink33

guynwdm said:


> Thanks George...  I have DVC but never done those mixers.  I will have to make time for it.  Can always use a new pin.  I am thinking I am going to be cash poor by the time the D23 expo is done.  There are some great looking pins that will be there.   I keep telling myself it is time to stop and step away from the pins.... Is there a pin traders 12 step group?
> 
> ok, I am stopping the hijack.



I used to be really into the pin trading.  Attended all of the events, traded like crazy in the parks, etc.  It was costing me tons of money and taking up so much time in the parks that I wasn't taking in any of the attractions.  About 3 years ago I made the decision to step back away from the pin trading cold turkey.  It was so hard on my next trip to not have any pins to trade and not making any new purchases and not looking at pins at all.  But after spending time on the attractions and going to the water parks and hanging by the pool I realized how much I enjoyed and missed those things.  It took about a year to get over my pin addiction.  I keep some pins in my owners locker in case I want to carry some with me to trade but I usually just leave them there because I am afraid I will get sucked back in.  I am weak.


----------



## tickledtink33

georgemoe said:


> Did you pre-register for any of the discounted demos at F&W today Lori?



I signed up for 5 of the wine seminars/ culinary demos today.  Got the discounted rate.  It was pretty easy and painless.  Had to pay up front and of course it is non refundable.  I will be there Oct 8-13.


----------



## spaddy

wildfan1473 said:


> You were at Knoebels?  Gosh, I haven't been there since I was a kid when we lived in Philly.  I can remember being there one time, we kept riding the wooden roller coaster over and over and over, no one was there and the operator never even let us get off.



We went pretty much just to ride their wooden coasters.  My son loves roller coasters, but is not quite tall enough to ride most of them.  Two of their coasters have only 42" height requirements.  

They are building a new one for next year that looks awesome.  



kathrna said:


> When I first read that, I was thinking, "Knoebels.  Why would she go there for a vacation?!"  Knoebels is a furniture store here.  Thanks for clearing that up!  Glad to hear it was fun and worth being tired for.



A furniture store would be a boring place to spend a vacation.  Knoebels actually owns a lumber yard that is right in the area of the park.


----------



## tickledtink33

kathrna said:


> I've heard about these, but never seem to be in the right place at the right time.  Sounds like a can-do for me!  I hope there's no line.  When you enter into Epcot from the gateway, what country are you closest to?  I've been that way lots of times, but can't get my bearings off the top of my head.
> 
> Also, you said above "I've heard these can be meh."  What does that mean, George?



You are between the United Kingdom and France when you enter through the International Gateway.


----------



## tickledtink33

Dodie said:


> I think those Merry Mixers and Welcome Home Wednesdays are for DVC members only - aren't they? I remember having to show our DVC member card to get into the Welcome Home Wednesday - which was kind of lame - but there was free food and DVC loot (caps) for everyone.
> 
> Hi everyone!



I think you can bring a guest even though they don't say so.  The last time I went to a Welcome Home Wednesday, one of the people playing the game said she wasn't a member and was there as a guest of a member.  The DVC people didn't blink an eye at this.  I don't know the official policy though.


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> I think you can bring a guest even though they don't say so.  The last time I went to a Welcome Home Wednesday, one of the people playing the game said she wasn't a member and was there as a guest of a member.  The DVC people didn't blink an eye at this.  I don't know the official policy though.



I can always say Derrick sent me....


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> There was plenty of that too...







georgemoe said:


> I've heard a number of people mention they are not worth the bother. I've got to check it out at least one time myself.



If you go with the expectation that it's just a quick in and out, you will be happy you did.  Planning on spending time there is a bad idea.  I remember a dance floor and characters dancing with the kids, and tables with fruit, cookies, waters, and juices.  I don't remember much else so it wasn't very exciting, plus we got there with 10 minutes to spare before they closed (oh yeah, we were going to the DIS meet at the Dolphin).


----------



## georgemoe

tickledtink33 said:


> I used to be really into the pin trading.  Attended all of the events, traded like crazy in the parks, etc.  It was costing me tons of money and taking up so much time in the parks that I wasn't taking in any of the attractions.  About 3 years ago I made the decision to step back away from the pin trading cold turkey.  It was so hard on my next trip to not have any pins to trade and not making any new purchases and not looking at pins at all.  But after spending time on the attractions and going to the water parks and hanging by the pool I realized how much I enjoyed and missed those things.  It took about a year to get over my pin addiction.  I keep some pins in my owners locker in case I want to carry some with me to trade but I usually just leave them there because I am afraid I will get sucked back in.  I am weak.





tickledtink33 said:


> I signed up for 5 of the wine seminars/ culinary demos today.  Got the discounted rate.  It was pretty easy and painless.  Had to pay up front and of course it is non refundable.  I will be there Oct 8-13.



Hi Kim. Rob has some great pin knowledge. Wow it's . You should have seen him working his pin magic on the Wonder in December. Deb and I were impressed.

Deb and I are very casual pin traders/collectors. I've gotten a few traders off eBay and use a few of those each trip to trade with CM's. Other than that we don't trade unless a child asks us. We always buy one or two pins to commemorate each trip.

We booked Rock Harper for 4:30 on 10/8 and that was it. We are not big wine people so anything we do regarding wine will be on the fly. Fess Parker Winery is one of Deb's bosses favorites. They are listed in the F&W guide and Deb called them today to get some info. They will not be attending.  Deb wanted to do something special for her boss. She is looking at other options now.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> I can always say Derrick sent me....



John and I will bring you as our guest.
After all we do have 2 children that won't be there for that.


----------



## DVCsince02

Or Todd can go as my hubby (DIS hubby that is).  Brandie can be our DD.


----------



## Dodie

Someone could be my guest to the DVC thing too - if needed. I wouldn't even make you pretend to be DH Phillip.  Unless you already have a flashing skeleton head necklace.


----------



## Bornteach

Kim and I are both DVC members AND we are from Massachusetts so we could take DIS wives or husbands!


----------



## katscradle

Well the kitchen floor has been washed for the 6th time this afternoon.
DS Kenny broke a 500ml bottle of maple syrup today.
What a mess!!
I figure it will probably need a couple more washes to get rid of all the stickyness.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Hi Everyone, 

I hope you all had a great day. I went into work and started setting up my classroom for the new school year. I got a LOT done; so much that I actually surprised myself! I'm going in again tomorrow for a few other things including presenting at the new teacher orientation.


----------



## kathrna

I know it's only 4:30, but isn't it time for a glass of wine??  Favorites?  
I like a good German Reisling.


----------



## kathrna

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I hope you all had a great day. I went into work and started setting up my classroom for the new school year. I got a LOT done; so much that I actually surprised myself! I'm going in again tomorrow for a few other things including presenting at the new teacher orientation.



When does school start for you?  We started our third week here already!


----------



## jeanigor

I think that with so many folks going solo...that if those DISers whom are DVC members were nice enough to take those of us less fortunate, then everyone could go!!!!



katscradle said:


> Well the kitchen floor has been washed for the 6th time this afternoon.
> DS Kenny broke a 500ml bottle of maple syrup today.
> What a mess!!
> I figure it will probably need a couple more washes to get rid of all the stickyness.



For our friends that don't live on the border and don't automatically convert metric into standard, that is about 17 ounces. (Nearly a can and a half of soda pop.)



kathrna said:


> I know it's only 4:30, but isn't it time for a glass of wine??  Favorites?
> I like a good German Reisling.



I found out during the wine tasting on the cruise that I enjoy Riesling. So much so, that I chose that as my drink of choice in Germany....I think.


----------



## Madi100

Dodie said:


> I think those Merry Mixers and Welcome Home Wednesdays are for DVC members only - aren't they? I remember having to show our DVC member card to get into the Welcome Home Wednesday - which was kind of lame - but there was free food and DVC loot (caps) for everyone.
> 
> Hi everyone!



We took 7 guests with us one time.  My good friend was there at the same time, and I called and asked, and she was more than welcome to join us.


----------



## tiggerbell

kathrna said:


> I know it's only 4:30, but isn't it time for a glass of wine??  Favorites?
> I like a good German Reisling.


 

I'm heading for the Southern Comfort when I get home - maybe I'll even fill the flash Meggie bought me and start carrying it strapped to my thigh...


----------



## firsttimemom

katscradle said:


> Well the kitchen floor has been washed for the 6th time this afternoon.
> DS Kenny broke a 500ml bottle of maple syrup today.



nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Launchpad11B

Howdy peeps! We're sitting at the Orlando airport waiting to come home. We had a great trip. Aside from some frantic FB updates, I've been out of the loop lately. What's been going on? Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> I think that with so many folks going solo...that if those DISers whom are DVC members were nice enough to take those of us less fortunate, then everyone could go!!!!



I'd be willing to buy a drink at DATW to whoever (whomever? I'm a bit paranoid after the internet petpeeve thread) brings DH and I as a guest. And if you can convince DH to buy into DVC I'll make it 2 drinks!


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Or Todd can go as my hubby (DIS hubby that is).  Brandie can be our DD.


Ooooh...Can I act all whiny and clingy and say Moooooooooooom...I want that! Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! Dad! Dad! Dad! Dad! Dad!



tiggerbell said:


> I'm heading for the Southern Comfort when I get home - maybe I'll even fill the flash Meggie bought me and start carrying it strapped to my thigh...


Hey...there ain't nothin' wrong with carrying a flask...how else do you think I managed to stay tipsy throughout the cruise?  Mine wasn't strapped to my thigh...I conveniently had zippered pockets in my capris...

And if Jorge begins collecting wives...I better be near the top of that line!  Jen's putting me to shame...I've still only got two DIS husbands...I've lost count of hers...


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> I'd be willing to buy a drink at DATW to whoever (whomever? I'm a bit paranoid after the internet petpeeve thread) brings DH and I as a guest. And if you can convince DH to buy into DVC I'll make it 2 drinks!



Convincing is the easy part....the hard part is finding the extra $17K.....don't really want to finance....


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Ooooh...Can I act all whiny and clingy and say Moooooooooooom...I want that! Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! Dad! Dad! Dad! Dad! Dad!



Naughty girls don't get to go to DATW.



scarlett873 said:


> And if Jorge begins collecting wives...I better be near the top of that line!  Jen's putting me to shame...I've still only got two DIS husbands...I've lost count of hers...



Have you asked anyone.......but that might be kind of strange....I can understand and appreciate a mother and daughter being best friends, but a father and daughter gettin' hitched...well that's too "Deliverance" for me


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> I totally saw a different word than the above.  Had to read it twice.
> 
> 
> Nicole - Hope you are having a better day.
> 
> Terrie - I'm glad your friend is doing better.  Hope your grandmother is better.
> 
> Michelle - Here you go again.  I remember when you interviewed for the job you are in now.  Best of luck!
> 
> Don - Good luck at work!
> 
> ADP - Where are you?
> 
> Paul - You home yet?
> 
> Todd - Hi!
> 
> George - How you doin'?  (said with best Joey voice from 'Friends')



Thanks!  



Madi100 said:


> We've gone a couple of times.  The first time we walked right in.  Last year we had to wait in line.  It was a bit crazy.  But, we were there long enough to get a free ornament and a pin, plus some goodies.  I'm sure we will hit it this time.  If anyone wants to be my guest, let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> But you've been MIA.   Can't you just quit your job and let Tamra take care of you???



She won't let me Nicole   I'm too expensive if I'm idle!



Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps! We're sitting at the Orlando airport waiting to come home. We had a great trip. Aside from some frantic FB updates, I've been out of the loop lately. What's been going on? Hope everyone is doing well.



Welcome almost home....


----------



## katscradle

firsttimemom said:


> I'd be willing to buy a drink at DATW to whoever (whomever? I'm a bit paranoid after the internet petpeeve thread) brings DH and I as a guest. And if you can convince DH to buy into DVC I'll make it 2 drinks!



I'll ask DH when he gets home.
It shouldn't be a problem.
As for convincing your DH to buy that won't be a problem.
Just have John talk to him.
My Dh is a #'s man, and he ran the DVC thing every which way before we bought.
If he thinks it's a good deal, than convincing your DH won't be a problem.


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> Ooooh...Can I act all whiny and clingy and say Moooooooooooom...I want that! Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! Dad! Dad! Dad! Dad! Dad!
> 
> Hey...there ain't nothin' wrong with carrying a flask...how else do you think I managed to stay tipsy throughout the cruise?  Mine wasn't strapped to my thigh...I conveniently had zippered pockets in my capris...
> 
> And if Jorge begins collecting wives...I better be near the top of that line!  Jen's putting me to shame...I've still only got two DIS husbands...I've lost count of hers...




Hey I don't have a dis hubby yet!
You two wait your turn.


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps! We're sitting at the Orlando airport waiting to come home. We had a great trip. Aside from some frantic FB updates, I've been out of the loop lately. What's been going on? Hope everyone is doing well.



Wow that was a quick three weeks! Yikes! Hi Paul. Have a safe flight. Been quiet with vacations and folks being busy.


----------



## Launchpad11B

I posted and no one responded!! WAHHHHHHH!!! What have I done to deserve this horrible treatment?! You all hate me!


Terry, if you're reading this, yes, I'm making fun of you! All in fun. It's what we do here. Glad to hear of your new positive approach to the unplugged board. You'll be much happier now that you've lightened up a bit.


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Wow that was a quick three weeks! Yikes! Hi Paul. Have a safe flight. Been quiet with vacations and folks being busy.



Dang it George!


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> *I posted and no one responded!! *WAHHHHHHH!!! What have I done to deserve this horrible treatment?! You all hate me!
> 
> 
> Terry, if you're reading this, yes, I'm making fun of you! All in fun. It's what we do here. Glad to hear of your new positive approach to the unplugged board. You'll be much happier now that you've lightened up a bit.



You're not looking hard enough Zippy.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Naughty girls don't get to go to DATW.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you asked anyone.......but that might be kind of strange....I can understand and appreciate a mother and daughter being best friends, but a father and daughter gettin' hitched...well that's too "Deliverance" for me


I'm old fashioned...the guy has to do the asking...

Man...this DIS family tree is getting confuuuuuuuusing! Have you worked out the spreadsheet on that one yet? 

And naughty girls get to go wherever they want...trust me...


----------



## scarlett873

georgemoe said:


> You're not looking hard enough Zippy.


Zippy...

Wow...haven't gotten this in awhile! 


> This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 15 seconds.


----------



## OKW Lover

Bornteach said:


> Kim and I are both DVC members AND we are from Massachusetts so we could take DIS wives or husbands!



Chuckle!!

Val & I can probably "adopt" somebody for the night.


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> I posted and no one responded!! WAHHHHHHH!!! What have I done to deserve this horrible treatment?! You all hate me!
> 
> 
> Terry, if you're reading this, yes, I'm making fun of you! All in fun. It's what we do here. Glad to hear of your new positive approach to the unplugged board. You'll be much happier now that you've lightened up a bit.



Aaaawwwww...I feel bad. I've been so wrapped up in work today. 



Welcome home Alicia, Paul and Jennie.


----------



## BriarRosie

georgemoe said:


> Did you pre-register for any of the discounted demos at F&W today Lori?



Well, got a discount on a booze demo, but the chef demos I wanted were "sold out" at the discount price.  But I was able to book them at full price.  I'm going for Bunratty Mead on 10/14, Todd English on 10/16 and Greg Richie from Tchoup Chop on 10/17.



jeanigor said:


> I think that with so many folks going solo...that if those DISers whom are DVC members were nice enough to take those of us less fortunate, then everyone could go!!!!



I can take you as my guest.  I wouldn't want you to miss out on the free snacks.     I've been to the Merry Mixer in past years.  It's kind of nice for a few minutes' worth of mingling.


----------



## Renysmom

georgemoe said:


> Nice photo Brandie.
> 
> Have fun with Photoshop. I have a picture that I need to send to you when you learn how to remove stuff. You know. Extra lines and stuff.



If you need to George you can send it to me and I will be happy to dothis for you.



DVCsince02 said:


> I totally saw a different word than the above.  Had to read it twice.
> 
> 
> Nicole - Hope you are having a better day.
> 
> Terrie - I'm glad your friend is doing better.  Hope your grandmother is better.
> 
> Michelle - Here you go again.  I remember when you interviewed for the job you are in now.  Best of luck!
> 
> Don - Good luck at work!
> 
> ADP - Where are you?
> 
> Paul - You home yet?
> 
> Todd - Hi!
> 
> George - How you doin'?  (said with best Joey voice from 'Friends')



What about the rest of us   geeshh  



georgemoe said:


> I've heard a number of people mention they are not worth the bother. I've got to check it out at least one time myself.





Dodie said:


> I think those Merry Mixers and Welcome Home Wednesdays are for DVC members only - aren't they? I remember having to show our DVC member card to get into the Welcome Home Wednesday - which was kind of lame - but there was free food and DVC loot (caps) for everyone.
> 
> Hi everyone!



I will be a happy to bring a guest as well.



Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps! We're sitting at the Orlando airport waiting to come home. We had a great trip. Aside from some frantic FB updates, I've been out of the loop lately. What's been going on? Hope everyone is doing well.





Launchpad11B said:


> I posted and no one responded!! WAHHHHHHH!!! What have I done to deserve this horrible treatment?! You all hate me!



I missed you guys Paul, hope all three of you have a great trip home.


----------



## robind

katscradle said:


> Hey I don't have a dis hubby yet!
> You two wait your turn.



Don't feel too bad, I don't have one either.  

Another DVC member - I can bring some guests too.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> I think that with so many folks going solo...that if those DISers whom are DVC members were nice enough to take those of us less fortunate, then everyone could go!!!!
> 
> 
> I found out during the wine tasting on the cruise that I enjoy Riesling. So much so, that I chose that as my drink of choice in Germany....I think.



Hey Todd, you could be my guest.  But now I see you have other offers.  

Mmmmm, cheers!  I finally got to the bottle.  Good wine, actually hand carried from Germany -- like the REAL Germany, not just Epcot Germany.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Hey everyone.   I was down in the dumps and had a little retail therapy today.   Nothing like spending money to lift the spirits.  Heck I might even take the kiddo to Magic Kingdom by myself on Friday.   See everyone in chat.


----------



## shellyminnie

Renysmom said:


> If you need to George you can send it to me and I will be happy to dothis for you.
> .



NOOOOO!!! Don't send it to her Jorge!!


----------



## scarlett873

Renysmom said:


> If you need to George you can send it to me and I will be happy to dothis for you.


There will be no altering of any photos that Senor Jorge may send...

He's trying to get rid of the one that occurred post-DATW from May! That's what made him Senor Jorge!


----------



## halliesmommy01

scarlett873 said:


> And naughty girls get to go wherever they want...trust me...



Yeah haven't you heard good girls go to Heaven and Bad girls go where ever they want!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

OKW Lover said:


> Chuckle!!
> 
> Val & I can probably "adopt" somebody for the night.



Hey...I'm your official adoptee, remember?


----------



## scarlett873

halliesmommy01 said:


> Yeah haven't you heard good girls go to Heaven and Bad girls go where ever they want!


----------



## shellyminnie

OKW Lover said:


> Chuckle!!
> 
> Val & I can probably "adopt" somebody for the night.





UrsulasShadow said:


> Hey...I'm your official adoptee, remember?



You do know that if you adopt Mindy, you get me too!!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Launchpad11B said:


> I posted and no one responded!! WAHHHHHHH!!! What have I done to deserve this horrible treatment?! You all hate me!
> 
> 
> Terry, if you're reading this, yes, I'm making fun of you! All in fun. It's what we do here. Glad to hear of your new positive approach to the unplugged board. You'll be much happier now that you've lightened up a bit.





Thanks, Paul. I now have water everywhere. 




kathrna said:


> When does school start for you?  We started our third week here already!



Teachers go back September 8 & 9 and the kids on the 10th. We're going back late this year. A lot of other districts start next week. Labor Day really screwed everything up!


----------



## Renysmom

scarlett873 said:


> There will be no altering of any photos that Senor Jorge may send...
> 
> He's trying to get rid of the one that occurred post-DATW from May! That's what made him Senor Jorge!



Oh I know... I planned to alter it  and now you've blown my cover LOL


----------



## exwdwcm

Brandie- beautiful pic of your nephew- what a sweetie! I love black and whites like that. 

i had a long response planned for like 3 pages worht and pc crashed.  

so keeping it short- thanks for all the good luck on the job interview wishes!  

Paul/Alicia welcome home- have 3 weeks already gone by?  that was quick.  i loved all the mobile pics on FB.


----------



## A.Mickey

tickledtink33 said:


> I used to be really into the pin trading.  Attended all of the events, traded like crazy in the parks, etc.  It was costing me tons of money and taking up so much time in the parks that I wasn't taking in any of the attractions.  About 3 years ago I made the decision to step back away from the pin trading cold turkey.  It was so hard on my next trip to not have any pins to trade and not making any new purchases and not looking at pins at all.  But after spending time on the attractions and going to the water parks and hanging by the pool I realized how much I enjoyed and missed those things.  It took about a year to get over my pin addiction.  I keep some pins in my owners locker in case I want to carry some with me to trade but I usually just leave them there because I am afraid I will get sucked back in.  I am weak.



WOW!  That is some serious pin trading!  

I can see how one can trade that much though.  I like it, but I only have around 100-150 pins.  I buy a lot of 30 traders from ebay to take with me before a trip.  It sure is fun!!  I try to collect Piglets, favorite characters and things that remind me of my trip.



jeanigor said:


> I found out during the wine tasting on the cruise that I enjoy Riesling. So much so, that I chose that as my drink of choice in Germany....I think.


Oh yes!  Riseling is yummy!  I found this out when I dined at V&A.  

Brandie that picture is precious!!  Thanks for teaching me something new for PS!

Best of luck on the interview Michelle!

Welcome home Lunny's!!

Don your trip to NYC looks amazing!  I would love to make it over there in the next couple of years.  That is if Disney doesn't get me first! 

I think I am going to pop over here more often .  Even though I am not going to DAP.  I am missing out on some fun stuff!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> Someone could be my guest to the DVC thing too - if needed. I wouldn't even make you pretend to be DH Phillip.  Unless you already have a flashing skeleton head necklace.



Dodie, I will be proudly representing Phillip with a chomping skull at DATW!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> Ooooh...Can I act all whiny and clingy and say Moooooooooooom...I want that! Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! Dad! Dad! Dad! Dad! Dad!
> 
> Hey...there ain't nothin' wrong with carrying a flask...how else do you think I managed to stay tipsy throughout the cruise?  Mine wasn't strapped to my thigh...I conveniently had zippered pockets in my capris...
> 
> And if Jorge begins collecting wives...I better be near the top of that line!  Jen's putting me to shame...I've still *only* got two DIS husbands...I've lost count of hers...




Real nice Brandie!  Me and Don have been reduced to "only"......sad, very sad.


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> So this is a bit off topic, but wanted to share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice Brandie!


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> I totally saw a different word than the above.  Had to read it twice.
> 
> 
> Nicole - Hope you are having a better day.
> 
> Terrie - I'm glad your friend is doing better.  Hope your grandmother is better.
> 
> Michelle - Here you go again.  I remember when you interviewed for the job you are in now.  Best of luck!
> 
> Don - Good luck at work!
> 
> ADP - Where are you?
> 
> Paul - You home yet?
> 
> Todd - Hi!
> 
> George - How you doin'?  (said with best Joey voice from 'Friends')



Home alive and well, thanks for asking DIS wife.


----------



## scarlett873

Launchpad11B said:


> Real nice Brandie!  Me and Don have been reduced to "only"......sad, very sad.


But you two are my firsts...you will always hold a special place in my heart...


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> But you two are my firsts...you will always hold a special place in my heart...



Awwww. Thanks B.


----------



## shellyminnie

scarlett873 said:


> line!  Jen's putting me to shame...I've still only got two DIS husbands...I've lost count of hers...



At least you have two, I'm still stuck at one!! 

However, I think I'm one of Todd's "ladies in waiting" if that counts!!!


----------



## kathrna

Good morning everybody!  

Paul, Alicia and Jennie, glad you made it home safely.  It's nice to see your posts again.


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


> But you two are my firsts...you will always hold a special place *in my heart*...



Are you saying subsequent DIShubbies get your spleen?


----------



## Launchpad11B

kathrna said:


> Good morning everybody!
> 
> Paul, Alicia and Jennie, glad you made it home safely.  It's nice to see your posts again.



Thanks Kathy, it's good to be back. How's your husband doing these days? I'm not sure if I mentioned this before but he and I have a similar military background.


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Are you saying subsequent DIShubbies get your spleen?



Take what you can get George! Wait a minute, you're not even a DIS DH yet are you?!


----------



## Dodie

Launchpad11B said:


> Dodie, I will be proudly representing Phillip with a chomping skull at DATW!!



You bought it?!  That's AWESOME! Wait til I tell him!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Dodie said:


> Someone could be my guest to the DVC thing too - if needed. I wouldn't even make you pretend to be DH Phillip.  Unless you already have a flashing skeleton head necklace.



I would like to go over for a little bit with everyone.   Can we make a time and place to meet up and walk over together.   I dont know what I am doing earlier in the day as my entire family has decided to visit this week.   

Dont they know they are intruding on my DIS events.


----------



## baby1disney

Good Morning everyone!!!

Had a crappy night because it poured here and the electric went out for a bit...and..wait for it....wait for it...when do you think it happened?? WHILE WE WERE SLEEPING OF COURSE!!!! So..I was suppose to be at work at 7:45...um..didn't get here until 8:15...SHHHH!!! But, I guess it could've been worse.

Paul- Welcome back from vacay!!

Brandie- Your nephew is adorable!!

Todd- I totally agree with you about the DVC thing...maybe I could convice MIL to let me use some points......

I'm sorry, but I can't remember who said something about the syrup being spilled on the floor, but I have a tip...if you didn't already know this..yay!! If you did..then ok If you pour extremely hot water on the floor with some bleach in it, it'll come right up!!! My son did this when he was about 20months old and then put raw eggs in it too!!! THE HORROR!!!!  But, it came right up!! Also, if you have a local dollar store near by, this stuff called Awesome! is exactly that!! It's a strrong smell....but man it gets pretty much everything cleaned!! We use for just about everything in and out the house. And the big refill bottle is only about $3.00....well at least here it is.

I hope everyone has a great weekend!! I won't be on here because I have tomorrow off since it'll be my bday!! It's kinda like we get paid for it...still trying to figure that one out!! So, if I don't get to you today...I'll see yas on Monday!!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

shellyminnie said:


> At least you have two, I'm still stuck at one!!
> 
> However, I think I'm one of Todd's "ladies in waiting" if that counts!!!



I am stuck at just one too.   No one else will claim me.  Guess I didnt use enough deodarant lately.   He he he.


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> Take what you can get George! Wait a minute, you're not even a DIS DH yet are you?!



Welcome back Paul. 

No I still remain DISwifeLESS. Not pushing it. Maybe I should be the DISmilkman, DISpostman, or DISpoolboy. 



baby1disney said:


> Good Morning everyone!!!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend!! I won't be on here because I have tomorrow off since it'll be my bday!! It's kinda like we get paid for it...still trying to figure that one out!! So, if I don't get to you today...I'll see yas on Monday!!!



Hi Terrie. Enjoy your birthday off tomorrow.


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Welcome back Paul.
> 
> No I still remain DISwifeLESS. Not pushing it. Maybe I should be the DISmilkman, DISpostman, or DISpoolboy.



George you sound like you're trying to be the DIS gigolo!!


----------



## spaddy

baby1disney said:


> I hope everyone has a great weekend!! I won't be on here because I have tomorrow off since it'll be my bday!! It's kinda like we get paid for it...still trying to figure that one out!! So, if I don't get to you today...I'll see yas on Monday!!!



Have a great Birthday!!!


----------



## halliesmommy01

georgemoe said:


> No I still remain DISwifeLESS. Not pushing it. Maybe I should be the DISmilkman, DISpostman, or DISpoolboy.



George, this is why I have decided to just be a DIS Cougar!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I think  a DIScabanaboy sounds like a nice service.


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> I hope everyone has a great weekend!! I won't be on here because I have tomorrow off since it'll be my bday!! It's kinda like we get paid for it...still trying to figure that one out!! So, if I don't get to you today...I'll see yas on Monday!!!



Have an AWESOME birthday and great weekend!!!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I think  a DIScabanaboy sounds like a nice service.



Is Jorge trying to take Raul's place? Speaking of Raul....anybody seen him lately?


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

jeanigor said:


> Is Jorge trying to take Raul's place? Speaking of Raul....anybody seen him lately?



I would sign up for that Jorge


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> Speaking of Raul....anybody seen him lately?



Raul's alter ego (Jason) has popped in on the DIS ABD Backstage Magic (California) thread a couple of times recently.  He and the lovely Susan are attending DAP. They confirmed that.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Just got some very good news!!!   I really needed it after last week.   We just got reimbursed for an entire years worth of property tax from the old house.    Now I can breath a little with the finances for DATW and buying the new house.   Whoot!!!!   Had to share my excitment after all my whininng.

I will be having alot of fun with that slushy machine


----------



## spaddy

Good morning everyone.  I am excited to listen to the podcast today.  I think I was having withdrawl.

Is anyone doing the Candlelight Processional Dinner package this year?  I am having a lot of trouble deciding if it is worth it, but I still want to do it.


----------



## wildfan1473

Good morning everyone!  I just spent the last 45 minutes trying to extricate myself from the grips of my sleeping 5 year old who crawled in bed with me when DH left for work this morning.  Thank goodness he's still sleeping. 



baby1disney said:


> I'm sorry, but I can't remember who said something about the syrup being spilled on the floor, but I have a tip...if you didn't already know this..yay!! If you did..then ok If you pour extremely hot water on the floor with some bleach in it, it'll come right up!!! My son did this when he was about 20months old and then put raw eggs in it too!!! THE HORROR!!!!  But, it came right up!! Also, if you have a local dollar store near by, this stuff called Awesome! is exactly that!! It's a strrong smell....but man it gets pretty much everything cleaned!! We use for just about everything in and out the house. And the big refill bottle is only about $3.00....well at least here it is.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend!! I won't be on here because I have tomorrow off since it'll be my bday!! It's kinda like we get paid for it...still trying to figure that one out!! So, if I don't get to you today...I'll see yas on Monday!!!



Happy Birthday!  

I'll have to look for that stuff...wonder if it would have worked on the "special deer camp" chili DH canned last year that blew up all over our storage room?



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Just got some very good news!!!   I really needed it after last week.   We just got reimbursed for an entire years worth of property tax from the old house.    Now I can breath a little with the finances for DATW and buying the new house.   Whoot!!!!   Had to share my excitment after all my whininng.
> 
> I will be having alot of fun with that slushy machine



WOW!  That's pretty darn cool.  It's always nice to find out there is extra money somewhere.  DH is forever getting on my case when I put on a jacket I haven't worn in few months and find a 5 or 10 dollar bill.  It doesn't take much to get me excited.


----------



## Madi100

Good morning everyone.  Sorry I missed chat last night.  James and I went on a date.  Did some "school" shopping.


----------



## ADP

DVCsince02 said:


> I totally saw a different word than the above.  Had to read it twice.
> 
> 
> Nicole - Hope you are having a better day.
> 
> Terrie - I'm glad your friend is doing better.  Hope your grandmother is better.
> 
> Michelle - Here you go again.  I remember when you interviewed for the job you are in now.  Best of luck!
> 
> Don - Good luck at work!
> 
> ADP - Where are you?
> 
> Paul - You home yet?
> 
> Todd - Hi!
> 
> George - How you doin'?  (said with best Joey voice from 'Friends')


  Hi Jen!  Hi Gang.


----------



## georgemoe

halliesmommy01 said:


> George, this is why I have decided to just be a DIS Cougar!



 Get em Becky. 



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I think  a DIScabanaboy sounds like a nice service.





jeanigor said:


> Is Jorge trying to take Raul's place? Speaking of Raul....anybody seen him lately?



Funny you mention this Liz. Would you like a drink?  I really never followed the whole Raul thing. Dodie provides the answer for me below.



Dodie said:


> Raul's alter ego (Jason) has popped in on the DIS ABD Backstage Magic (California) thread a couple of times recently.  He and the lovely Susan are attending DAP. They confirmed that.



Thanks Dodie. Makes perfect sense since Jason carries around a mug of spirits with him at all times.  He needs to be ready for service. 



spaddy said:


> Good morning everyone.  I am excited to listen to the podcast today.  I think I was having withdrawl.
> 
> Is anyone doing the Candlelight Processional Dinner package this year?  I am having a lot of trouble deciding if it is worth it, but I still want to do it.



Hi Anne. Deb and I are passing on the CP this year. There is just too much going on. We will do it next year before or after 2.0 with a dinner package.


----------



## georgemoe

Madi100 said:


> Good morning everyone.  Sorry I missed chat last night.  James and I went on a date.  Did some "school" shopping.



Hi Nicole. 



ADP said:


> Hi Jen!  Hi Gang.



Hi Aaron. 

Oh, logged onto DVC today to find out the waitlist for my 4th night at VWL came in for DAP.


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> Hi Nicole.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Aaron.
> 
> Oh, logged onto DVC today to find out the waitlist for my 4th night at VWL came in for DAP.



That is exciting.


George, did you find the info about the Merry Mixer on the DVC website?  I can't seem to find it.


----------



## tickledtink33

georgemoe said:


> Hi Kim. Rob has some great pin knowledge. Wow it's . You should have seen him working his pin magic on the Wonder in December. Deb and I were impressed.
> 
> Deb and I are very casual pin traders/collectors. I've gotten a few traders off eBay and use a few of those each trip to trade with CM's. Other than that we don't trade unless a child asks us. We always buy one or two pins to commemorate each trip.
> 
> We booked Rock Harper for 4:30 on 10/8 and that was it. We are not big wine people so anything we do regarding wine will be on the fly. Fess Parker Winery is one of Deb's bosses favorites. They are listed in the F&W guide and Deb called them today to get some info. They will not be attending.  Deb wanted to do something special for her boss. She is looking at other options now.



I am also booked for Rock Harper at 4:30 on the 8th.  So I will see you there.    I noticed that a lot of the great wineries that have participated in the past are not going to be there this year.  It is very disappointing.  I wonder if this is a result of the poor economy.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

georgemoe said:


> Funny you mention this Liz. Would you like a drink?  I really never followed the whole Raul thing. Dodie provides the answer for me below.




Yes sir I would like an orange slushy from france or some of that Rosa Regal from Italy.    Does this mean you accept the position.


----------



## kab407

georgemoe said:


> Welcome back Paul.
> 
> No I still remain DISwifeLESS. Not pushing it. Maybe I should be the DISmilkman, DISpostman, or DISpoolboy.
> 
> 
> 
> Aaawwwwww George    (call me )
Click to expand...


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> I think that with so many folks going solo...that if those DISers whom are DVC members were nice enough to take those of us less fortunate, then everyone could go!!!!



I have DVC so  some folks can come with me if we're in the vicinity.


----------



## baby1disney

georgemoe said:


> Welcome back Paul.
> 
> No I still remain DISwifeLESS. Not pushing it. Maybe I should be the DISmilkman, DISpostman, or DISpoolboy.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hi Terrie. Enjoy your birthday off tomorrow.*


 Thank you and I'm going to try to!! It's supposed to rain tomorrow..so ugh!! I guess I'll just have to make it sunny no matter where I go!!



spaddy said:


> Have a great Birthday!!!


 Thanks sweetie!!



jeanigor said:


> *Have an AWESOME birthday and great weekend!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Is Jorge trying to take Raul's place? Speaking of Raul....anybody seen him lately?


 I will definitely try!!! Going to enjoy my last year as a 20something!!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Just got some very good news!!!   I really needed it after last week.   We just got reimbursed for an entire years worth of property tax from the old house.    Now I can breath a little with the finances for DATW and buying the new house.   Whoot!!!!   Had to share my excitment after all my whininng.
> 
> I will be having alot of fun with that slushy machine


That is AWESOME!!!! Congrats!!



ADP said:


> Hi Jen!  Hi Gang.


HI!!


----------



## Madi100

tickledtink33 said:


> I have DVC so  some folks can come with me if we're in the vicinity.



Todd needs to do a spreadsheet of how many are DVC vs. how many need a DVC friend


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


> George, did you find the info about the Merry Mixer on the DVC website?  I can't seem to find it.



I just spent the last few minutes going through yesterdays history on my browser and now I can't find the link Anne. I could of sworn it was on the DVC site but I cannot find it there today. It is Dec 11th at 3:00 or 3:30 to 5:00PM.



tickledtink33 said:


> I am also booked for Rock Harper at 4:30 on the 8th.  So I will see you there.    I noticed that a lot of the great wineries that have participated in the past are not going to be there this year.  It is very disappointing.  I wonder if this is a result of the poor economy.



Very cool Kim! So it will be you, Tracy & Bill, Shelly, along with Deb and I. Our very own Rock Harper mini-meet!


----------



## tickledtink33

georgemoe said:


> Very cool Kim! So it will be you, Tracy & Bill, Shelly, along with Deb and I. Our very own Rock Harper mini-meet!



Awesome, I can't wait to see everyone there.


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> Todd needs to do a spreadsheet of how many are DVC vs. how many need a DVC friend



I missed something in my high speed checking of the many days I missed.  Whats the deal with DVC and needing a DVC friend?

I'm DVC and always need friends


----------



## baby1disney

OK...I'm off for the weekend!!! I hope everyone has an AWESOME DISfabulous weekend!!! 

Muuuaahhh!!


----------



## wildfan1473

Madi100 said:


> Todd needs to do a spreadsheet of how many are DVC vs. how many need a DVC friend



I second that motion.  

Once I find out what exactly I need a DVC friend for, he can put me on the list


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> I missed something in my high speed checking of the many days I missed.  Whats the deal with DVC and needing a DVC friend?
> 
> I'm DVC and always need friends



There is a DVC Mixer right before DATW. Not all of us are DVC owners. Those of us not yet in the club need a DVC friend or family or adoptive parents/children.


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> I just spent the last few minutes going through yesterdays history on my browser and now I can't find the link Anne. I could of sworn it was on the DVC site but I cannot find it there today. It is Dec 11th at 3:00 or 3:30 to 5:00PM.



As long as I am not losing it.  I always have trouble finding stuff on the dvcmember website.

I wonder if the info you were looking at was from last year?  I know in previous years it was on a Thursday and dvcmember historially never takes information off their website.


----------



## kab407

I'm a DVC Owner along with  Dodie.


----------



## dpuck1998

baby1disney said:


> OK...I'm off for the weekend!!! I hope everyone has an AWESOME DISfabulous weekend!!!
> 
> Muuuaahhh!!



Have a fun long weekend.  I'm hoping to get tomorrow off if things at work are quiet....(well, semi quiet)



jeanigor said:


> There is a DVC Mixer right before DATW. Not all of us are DVC owners. Those of us not yet in the club need a DVC friend or family or adoptive parents/children.



Sounds cool, I'll take anyone who will be seen with me.


----------



## jeanigor

I'm running out for a bit, but my rough calculations show there are 5 non owners for every 4 owners (at least the folks that post frequently enough for me to know).

More planning may be in the works.


----------



## spaddy

spaddy said:


> As long as I am not losing it.  I always have trouble finding stuff on the dvcmember website.
> 
> I wonder if the info you were looking at was from last year?  I know in previous years it was on a Thursday and dvcmember historially never takes information off their website.



Oops I was wrong. I see it was on Friday last year. Awesome!!!

I am a DVC member too.


----------



## kymickeyfan717

I'm a DVC member as well.  Already taking Stacy if we go so I can "adopt" a few more if needed.


----------



## DVCsince02

georgemoe said:


> No I still remain DISwifeLESS. Not pushing it. Maybe I should be the DISmilkman, DISpostman, or DISpoolboy.



Well it's not like there isn't any interest......



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Just got some very good news!!!   I really needed it after last week.   We just got reimbursed for an entire years worth of property tax from the old house.    Now I can breath a little with the finances for DATW and buying the new house.   Whoot!!!!   Had to share my excitment after all my whininng.
> 
> I will be having alot of fun with that slushy machine


----------



## kathrna

I'm a DVC owner as well.  Count me in.  The more the merrier.


----------



## kimisabella

We're not DVC, but we are going to be 6 people so I wouldn't expect anyone to be able to bring all of us.


----------



## kathrna

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Just got some very good news!!!   I really needed it after last week.   We just got reimbursed for an entire years worth of property tax from the old house.    Now I can breath a little with the finances for DATW and buying the new house.   Whoot!!!!   Had to share my excitment after all my whininng.
> 
> I will be having alot of fun with that slushy machine


 

YEAH, YOU!  What a cool thing!


----------



## Renysmom

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Just got some very good news!!!   I really needed it after last week.   We just got reimbursed for an entire years worth of property tax from the old house.    Now I can breath a little with the finances for DATW and buying the new house.   Whoot!!!!   Had to share my excitment after all my whininng.
> 
> I will be having alot of fun with that slushy machine



So what you are saying is you're buying??  



spaddy said:


> Good morning everyone.  I am excited to listen to the podcast today.  I think I was having withdrawl.
> 
> Is anyone doing the Candlelight Processional Dinner package this year?  I am having a lot of trouble deciding if it is worth it, but I still want to do it.



Not us, too much going on that weekend to sit still 



dpuck1998 said:


> I missed something in my high speed checking of the many days I missed.  Whats the deal with DVC and needing a DVC friend?
> 
> I'm DVC and always need friends



Matching DVC's w/non-DVC's for the DVC Mixer on Friday afternoon..

I am DVC Todd...


----------



## kathrna

Launchpad11B said:


> Thanks Kathy, it's good to be back. How's your husband doing these days? I'm not sure if I mentioned this before but he and I have a similar military background.




He's doing well, thanks for asking!


----------



## georgemoe

kimisabella said:


> We're not DVC, but we are going to be 6 people so I wouldn't expect anyone to be able to bring all of us.



We'll get everyone in your party entrance somehow Andrea.


----------



## kathrna

georgemoe said:


> We'll get everyone in your party entrance somehow Andrea.



Yep, we're gonna crash the party, that's for sure!


----------



## kimisabella

georgemoe said:


> We'll get everyone in your party entrance somehow Andrea.



Aww, thank you George, it's so nice to be part of group that likes to stick together & help each other out.

I have to go and clean 6 bushels of tomatoes so they can be jarred tomorrow, it's an OLD fashioned tradition, all the old Italians around here jar the tomatoes at this time, it is one huge PITA - but I will be set for tomato sauce until next August.


----------



## georgemoe

kimisabella said:


> Aww, thank you George, it's so nice to be part of group that likes to stick together & help each other out.
> 
> I have to go and clean 6 bushels of tomatoes so they can be jarred tomorrow, it's an OLD fashioned tradition, all the old Italians around here jar the tomatoes at this time, it is one huge PITA - but I will be set for tomato sauce until next August.



Anytime Andrea. 

 on the sauce. My garden was a bit late this year and my romas are just starting to come in now. 

Had a tomato, mozzarella, and pepperoni burger last night!


----------



## wildfan1473

kimisabella said:


> Aww, thank you George, it's so nice to be part of group that likes to stick together & help each other out.
> 
> I have to go and clean 6 bushels of tomatoes so they can be jarred tomorrow, it's an OLD fashioned tradition, all the old Italians around here jar the tomatoes at this time, it is one huge PITA - but I will be set for tomato sauce until next August.



We just did 25 quarts of tomatoes, 52 quarts of tomato juice and 12 quarts of salsa.  We haven't had much luck with the sauce itself, so I use the canned tomatoes and other fresh or home-preserved items for the sauce when I'm ready to make it.


----------



## katscradle

kab407 said:


> georgemoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Paul.
> 
> No I still remain DISwifeLESS. Not pushing it. Maybe I should be the DISmilkman, DISpostman, or DISpoolboy.
> 
> 
> 
> Aaawwwwww George    (call me )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## kimisabella

georgemoe said:


> Anytime Andrea.
> 
> on the sauce. My garden was a bit late this year and my romas are just starting to come in now.
> 
> Had a tomato, mozzarella, and pepperoni burger last night!




We didn't have a garden this year because we had some work done on the house and it was where our garden would have been

We special order these tomatoes specifically for jarring - this year was very bad for the tomatoes so they are expensive and not supposed to be as good as years past

Your burger sounds great!



wildfan1473 said:


> We just did 25 quarts of tomatoes, 52 quarts of tomato juice and 12 quarts of salsa.  We haven't had much luck with the sauce itself, so I use the canned tomatoes and other fresh or home-preserved items for the sauce when I'm ready to make it.



Wow, that's great - I never even thought of doing salsa!!


----------



## Madi100

georgemoe said:


> No I still remain DISwifeLESS. Not pushing it. Maybe I should be the DISmilkman, DISpostman, or DISpoolboy.



I believe that if Senor Jorge decided he wanted DISwives, he'd have no problem picking himself up a few.  If you sat in the back of a bus all by yourself, you'd be surrounded in no time.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> I believe that if Senor Jorge decided he wanted DISwives, he'd have no problem picking himself up a few.  If you sat in the back of a bus all by yourself, you'd be surrounded in no time.



Sorry but this was good for a giggle.


----------



## kab407

Madi100 said:


> I believe that if Senor Jorge decided he wanted DISwives, he'd have no problem picking himself up a few.  If you sat in the back of a bus all by yourself, you'd be surrounded in no time.



Absolutely Nicole!


----------



## Renysmom

Madi100 said:


> I believe that if Senor Jorge decided he wanted DISwives, he'd have no problem picking himself up a few.  If you sat in the back of a bus all by yourself, you'd be surrounded in no time.





katscradle said:


> Sorry but this was good for a giggle.



Not funny.. I' Dismarry Jorge for the right dowery  (and a map of the world so I can get home)


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Hello friends.   I just found the best recipe for fruit salsa.  You serve it with those cinnamon pita chips (Stacys).   

chop finely
1/2 pineapple, 3 kiwi, 16oz strawberries, 1 nectarine, 2 packets of splenda or tsp sugar whatever you prefer, 1 tsp lemon juice.   Mix and chill.  Serve cold with cinnamon pita chips.   I was so excited I had to share it is a fantastic healthy dessert.

This stay at home mom stuff is turning me into Marth Stewart.

Where are my gun shot victums, drunk drivers, or overdoses to deal with.


----------



## georgemoe

Madi100 said:


> I believe that if Senor Jorge decided he wanted DISwives, he'd have no problem picking himself up a few.  If you sat in the back of a bus all by yourself, you'd be surrounded in no time.





katscradle said:


> Sorry but this was good for a giggle.





Renysmom said:


> Not funny.. I' Dismarry Jorge for the right dowery  (and a map of the world so I can get home)



You ladies are trying to give me a Don head as big as Paul.


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> You ladies are trying to give me a Don head as big as Paul.



You da man George!!


----------



## ADP

Evening Peeps!  

Paul - 3 weeks at Disney World, I bet you are still seeing characters around your house.


----------



## geffric

Madi100 said:


> Todd needs to do a spreadsheet of how many are DVC vs. how many need a DVC friend


 

LOL .. another solo DVCer  looking for friends..


----------



## Launchpad11B

ADP said:


> Evening Peeps!
> 
> Paul - 3 weeks at Disney World, I bet you are still seeing characters around your house.



It's funny you say that Aaron. At MCO on our way home I walked past a TSA employee wearing his uniform, a dark blue shirt and black pants and wondered, "where does that cast member work?" It's amazing how quickly your brain gets used to being somewhere!


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> I believe that if Senor Jorge decided he wanted DISwives, he'd have no problem picking himself up a few.  If you sat in the back of a bus all by yourself, you'd be surrounded in no time.



I've decided I'm saving myself for when George is ready...


----------



## Madi100

firsttimemom said:


> I've decided I'm saving myself for when George is ready...



Yes, save yourself for the man with magic marker all over his face   Wait, that was kind of attractive.


----------



## scarlett873

Morning!

One week from today, I'll be reunited with some of my PCC 1.0 friends!! I so can't wait!! I just wish that everyone could be there...


----------



## katscradle

Renysmom said:


> Not funny.. I' Dismarry Jorge for the right dowery  (and a map of the world so I can get home)



You got that backwards, it's you that is supposed to provide the dowery to the groom.


----------



## katscradle

Good morning!!!

95 days and I will be in WDW for the DAP meet.
We were going to leave for the cottage for a weeks vacation on Monday, but I told John we have to wait till Wednesday to leave as I have to make our dining ressies.


----------



## Dodie

Hi everyone! 

Hope everybody has a great weekend!


----------



## wildfan1473

katscradle said:


> You got that backwards, it's you that is supposed to provide the dowery to the groom.



That's the way it typically goes, but something tells me in this case, she has it right!


----------



## aspen37

Happy Friday everyone!



katscradle said:


> Good morning!!!
> 
> 95 days and I will be in WDW for the DAP meet.
> We were going to leave for the cottage for a weeks vacation on Monday, but I told John we have to wait till Wednesday to leave as I have to make our dining ressies.



I have 103 days left! 

So on the 9th I was thinking since I'm staying at GF why don't you and John come over for dinner and we can spend the evening at GF. If they still have the campfire with the s'mores bring the whole gang it could be a fun evening.


----------



## aspen37

aspen37 said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I have 103 days left!
> 
> So on the 9th I was thinking since I'm staying at GF why don't you and John come over for dinner and we can spend the evening at GF. If they still have the campfire with the s'mores bring the whole gang it could be a fun evening.



My bananas are frozen!


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> My bananas are frozen!



They are thawed for me....but I have that issue every now and again....


----------



## Madi100

aspen37 said:


> My bananas are frozen!



Now I get it.  I was confused at first.


----------



## aspen37

Madi100 said:


> Now I get it.  I was confused at first.



For some reason they must only be frozen on my screen.


----------



## Madi100

aspen37 said:


> For some reason they must only be frozen on my screen.



They are dancing on my screen


----------



## halliesmommy01

Have a great weekend everyone. I am going camping with DH and friends. Won't be back until Sunday!


----------



## jeanigor

Although its rainy and rather dreary, we are making a trek to the Renaissance Festival tomorrow. Going to be a bit chilly at 68°. According to the consensus on facebook, I should 'be a man' and wear my kilt despite the temperature. We shall see. (But I most likely will....)


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> Although its rainy and rather dreary, we are making a trek to the Renaissance Festival tomorrow. Going to be a bit chilly at 68°. According to the consensus on facebook, I should 'be a man' and wear my kilt despite the temperature. We shall see. (But I most likely will....)



I think it was Jen who said to make sure your wear something warm underneath.  I thought I'd add that real men also don't wear ANYTHING under their kilts.    Have a good time!


----------



## Donald is #1

spaddy said:


> Good morning everyone.  I am excited to listen to the podcast today.  I think I was having withdrawl.
> 
> Is anyone doing the Candlelight Processional Dinner package this year?  I am having a lot of trouble deciding if it is worth it, but I still want to do it.



I am planning on doing the package again this year.  I haven't decided which show yet, but probably one of ones on 12/6.




Renysmom said:


> Matching DVC's w/non-DVC's for the DVC Mixer on Friday afternoon..
> 
> I am DVC Todd...



I didn't realize that DVC members can take in other people to the mixer.   I guess I just never thought about it when I went last year.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Hi Friends, 

My classroom is officially ALMOST done. I have to change a few bulletin boards and then I'll be good to go! I posted a few pics on FB this afternoon.  

Here's to a good weekend!


----------



## fakereadhed

jeanigor said:


> Although its rainy and rather dreary, we are making a trek to the Renaissance Festival tomorrow. Going to be a bit chilly at 68°. According to the consensus on facebook, I should 'be a man' and wear my kilt despite the temperature. We shall see. (But I most likely will....)



I'm pretty sure snow pants are OK under a kilt if you are in MI. 

Last time we went there, my lovely DH drove over a tree stump on his way out of the *ahem* rustic parking lot and my car was never the same after that.  I would ride in someone else's car if I were you.

Have fun!!!


----------



## Renysmom

Happy Friday Night all. First chance I had to get in here today to see what is going on in the world of DAP.  Now that I have seen that nothing has changed  I will go back to working on my 2010 Budget for work, first round due Monday, I will be working it most of the weekend..

Enjoy


----------



## dizzi




----------



## 3guysandagal

aspen37 said:


> So on the 9th I was thinking since I'm staying at GF why don't you and John come over for dinner and we can spend the evening at GF. If they still have the campfire with the s'mores bring the whole gang it could be a fun evening.



Sounds good! 
Where would you like to dine??? 

Citrico's maybe???
We have never done 1900 PF for dinner yet.
Wicked stepsisters could be fun  (and probably terrifying for the boys!). 
Narcoossee's?? Nice view....maybe....

Oh by the way...


<<<<<<<<Check out the new avatar!!


----------



## A.Mickey

scarlett873 said:


> Morning!
> 
> One week from today, I'll be reunited with some of my PCC 1.0 friends!! I so can't wait!! I just wish that everyone could be there...



Woo hoo!  I can't wait either!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Hey everyone just now checking in.   I took kiddo up to DHS for the day and then we had the shuttle launch tonight.    WOW is all I can say.   It was amazing to see.   Off to bed.    Happy weekend.


----------



## corky441

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> we had the shuttle launch tonight.    WOW is all I can say.   It was amazing to see.   Off to bed.    Happy weekend.



Awesome - just saw pictures of the launch on the Today show . It looked incredible at night, can't begin to imagine how it was in person - Lucky you


----------



## georgemoe

Happy Saturday everyone. 

Nice av John!


----------



## katscradle

Just thought I would stop by and say good morning, and see what's up.


----------



## OKW Lover

Morning all.  We're inside today as the remnants of Danny pass through the area.  Watching TV coverage of Ted Kennedy's funeral right now.  

Hopefully won't get called out for storm duty later.  (I work for the local power company.  Even though my regular job isn't in the operations area we all have storm assignments if something severe hits.)


----------



## TheBeadPirate

I put this up on Facebook, but thought I'd post here too- just to see what ya'll thought! It's a photo from my cameraphone so the colors are a little off- but you get the idea!


----------



## chirurgeon

TheBeadPirate said:


> I put this up on Facebook, but thought I'd post here too- just to see what ya'll thought! It's a photo from my cameraphone so the colors are a little off- but you get the idea!



Lori, that looks great!!!!!!  Are we Facebook friends?  

Kim


----------



## shellyminnie

3guysandagal said:


> Oh by the way...
> 
> 
> <<<<<<<<Check out the new avatar!!



Love the new avatar!!!




georgemoe said:


> Happy Saturday everyone.
> 
> Nice av John!



Morning George


----------



## TheBeadPirate

chirurgeon said:


> Lori, that looks great!!!!!!  Are we Facebook friends?
> 
> Kim



I don't know. I'm Lori Dinkel if you want to search me.


----------



## shellyminnie

OKW Lover said:


> Morning all.  We're inside today as the remnants of Danny pass through the area.  Watching TV coverage of Ted Kennedy's funeral right now.
> 
> Hopefully won't get called out for storm duty later.  (I work for the local power company.  Even though my regular job isn't in the operations area we all have storm assignments if something severe hits.)



Stay safe Jeff!!


----------



## scarlett873

Hunker down Jeff! Be careful out there...

Lori...that looks awesome!


----------



## chirurgeon

Hope and I are going to Afternoon Tea at the Grand Floridian on Saturday afternoon.  We were figuring for around 3pm.  Anyone care to join us? That should hold us over until the party.  We are then going to MK to watch/photograph the castle lighting. That should give us enough time to walk over to the Contemporary and catch a bus to Hollywood Studios.  Hopefully we will have time to catch the Osborne Lights and a brief wander around before the party.

Kim


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

TheBeadPirate said:


> I put this up on Facebook, but thought I'd post here too- just to see what ya'll thought! It's a photo from my cameraphone so the colors are a little off- but you get the idea!


 
Wow  -that looks awesome!!!


----------



## katscradle

TheBeadPirate said:


> I put this up on Facebook, but thought I'd post here too- just to see what ya'll thought! It's a photo from my cameraphone so the colors are a little off- but you get the idea!




Very cool! 
I love it!


----------



## spaddy

Happy Saturday everyone.  I hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## robind

TheBeadPirate said:


> I put this up on Facebook, but thought I'd post here too- just to see what ya'll thought! It's a photo from my cameraphone so the colors are a little off- but you get the idea!



That looks really good Lori - I take it that's from your embroidery machine?  I bet if you started taking orders now, you could make enough money to pay for PodCast Cruise 2.0


----------



## chirurgeon

I know I must have missed it somewhere along the way, where was the logo posted?  Or was Lori just being very creative and made one herself?

Kim


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> You mean this one???





chirurgeon said:


> I know I must have missed it somewhere along the way, where was the logo posted?  Or was Lori just being very creative and made one herself?
> 
> Kim



Here is the logo Kim. Corey posted it a while back. Todd has posted it a couple of times here on this thread. The last post is on page 110, post 1645.


----------



## chirurgeon

aspen37 said:


> Here is the logo Kim. Corey posted it a while back. Todd has posted it a couple of times here on this thread. The last post is on page 110, post 1645.



Thanks, Anna.  That was before I decided to come.

Kim


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> Just thought I would stop by and say good morning, and see what's up.



Hi Katherine. Thought you were heading to the cabin for a week?




spaddy said:


> Happy Saturday everyone.  I hope everyone has a great weekend.



Hi Anne.


----------



## wildfan1473

TheBeadPirate said:


> I put this up on Facebook, but thought I'd post here too- just to see what ya'll thought! It's a photo from my cameraphone so the colors are a little off- but you get the idea!



WOW! That's awesome!

Pretty quiet here this weekend, I worked hockey registration this morning.  Our school just approved a scrip program, and yours truly is the coordinator, so I'm trying to get stuff together for our open house on Wednesday.


----------



## rtobe

chirurgeon said:


> Hope and I are going to Afternoon Tea at the Grand Floridian on Saturday afternoon. We were figuring for around 3pm. Anyone care to join us? That should hold us over until the party. We are then going to MK to watch/photograph the castle lighting. That should give us enough time to walk over to the Contemporary and catch a bus to Hollywood Studios. Hopefully we will have time to catch the Osborne Lights and a brief wander around before the party.
> 
> Kim


 If I may, I would love to meet up with you both, not 100% sure about being able to meet for tea but would definately like to see the castle lighting, one of my favorite things.

Anyone who wants to go to DVC Merry Member Mixer is welcome to join me.   I am a DVC owner.  If you have never gone it is fun, there is something raffled off (don't think you need to be there to win).  There is usually a longish line to purchase the special pin only available at the event.  They also have some other items for purchase, I think last year I got this suncatcher ornament that could be used year round with DVC logo.  There were some crafts for kids and characters available in their Christmas best for photos.  When you leave DVC gives you a "gift" usually an ornament. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## HallsInTheKingdom

our waitlist just came through for the boardwalk, So we definately be there!  I think we are ganna make it a date night and leave the kiddos with grandma!


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Hi Katherine. Thought you were heading to the cabin for a week?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Anne.



Hey George, we are home till Wednesday morning now.
I have some Dr.'s appointments that have to be kept, or else I won't be walking at DAP.
So we will leave for the cottage Wednesday morning, and come home late on Monday the 7th.
Then the boy's have their first day of school on the 8th.
I can't wait for school to start.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

TheBeadPirate said:


> I put this up on Facebook, but thought I'd post here too- just to see what ya'll thought! It's a photo from my cameraphone so the colors are a little off- but you get the idea!


Those are fantastic Lori.   I love it!!  




chirurgeon said:


> Hope and I are going to Afternoon Tea at the Grand Floridian on Saturday afternoon.  We were figuring for around 3pm.  Anyone care to join us? That should hold us over until the party.  We are then going to MK to watch/photograph the castle lighting. That should give us enough time to walk over to the Contemporary and catch a bus to Hollywood Studios.  Hopefully we will have time to catch the Osborne Lights and a brief wander around before the party.
> 
> Kim




The tea is a great idea I might have to do that before DATW on Friday.   I cant decide where to eat on Saturday maybe Kona.   I am trying to take my sister places she has never been.


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> Sounds good!
> Where would you like to dine???
> 
> Citrico's maybe???
> We have never done 1900 PF for dinner yet.
> Wicked stepsisters could be fun  (and probably terrifying for the boys!).
> Narcoossee's?? Nice view....maybe....
> 
> Oh by the way...
> 
> 
> <<<<<<<<Check out the new avatar!!




I talked to Katherine today about GF.
I love your avatar. It is really cute. Great job!


----------



## aspen37

TheBeadPirate said:


> I put this up on Facebook, but thought I'd post here too- just to see what ya'll thought! It's a photo from my cameraphone so the colors are a little off- but you get the idea!



That's really great Lori! I love it!


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Morning!
> 
> One week from today, I'll be reunited with some of my PCC 1.0 friends!! I so can't wait!! I just wish that everyone could be there...



I'll be there in my heart.



kathrna said:


> I think it was Jen who said to make sure your wear something warm underneath.  I thought I'd add that real men also don't wear ANYTHING under their kilts.    Have a good time!



I just wanted his jinglies warm.  Safety first.



3guysandagal said:


> Oh by the way...
> <<<<<<<<Check out the new avatar!!



LOVE IT!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Hey everyone just now checking in.   I took kiddo up to DHS for the day and then we had the shuttle launch tonight.    WOW is all I can say.   It was amazing to see.   Off to bed.    Happy weekend.



Lucky girl/



chirurgeon said:


> Hope and I are going to Afternoon Tea at the Grand Floridian on Saturday afternoon.  We were figuring for around 3pm.  Anyone care to join us? That should hold us over until the party.  We are then going to MK to watch/photograph the castle lighting. That should give us enough time to walk over to the Contemporary and catch a bus to Hollywood Studios.  Hopefully we will have time to catch the Osborne Lights and a brief wander around before the party.
> 
> Kim



It sounds interesting.... :



HallsInTheKingdom said:


> our waitlist just came through for the boardwalk, So we definately be there!  I think we are ganna make it a date night and leave the kiddos with grandma!



Welcome!

~~~~~~~~~~~~

What a day I had yesterday.  Most of you know, but for those that don't I had my first trip to the ER with a child yesterday.  Evan fell out of the carseat in the garage and onto the cement floor.  It was probably about a 4ft fall and he is only 11 months.  He is fine, but I am still a bit shaken.  I am drinking away the memories tonight.

Oh, and I am up to $40 with my Sunshine Rewards account.  DAP expenses will be paid for if I keep up the pace.  Then I will be working towards 2.0 monies.

Don - I saw the clip on cbs.com.  That's cool!

Lori - Love the logo!  Great job!

I miss my cruise friends.


----------



## Donald is #1

chirurgeon said:


> Hope and I are going to Afternoon Tea at the Grand Floridian on Saturday afternoon.  We were figuring for around 3pm.  Anyone care to join us? That should hold us over until the party.  We are then going to MK to watch/photograph the castle lighting. That should give us enough time to walk over to the Contemporary and catch a bus to Hollywood Studios.  Hopefully we will have time to catch the Osborne Lights and a brief wander around before the party.
> 
> Kim



If you get a group together, I would be interested in joining.  I will be doing the GKTW event in the AM but that only goes until noon so I will be available.


----------



## AnneR

chirurgeon said:


> Hope and I are going to Afternoon Tea at the Grand Floridian on Saturday afternoon.  We were figuring for around 3pm.  Anyone care to join us? That should hold us over until the party.  We are then going to MK to watch/photograph the castle lighting. That should give us enough time to walk over to the Contemporary and catch a bus to Hollywood Studios.  Hopefully we will have time to catch the Osborne Lights and a brief wander around before the party.
> 
> Kim



I would be interested in joining for tea.  I will be at GKTW in the morning but love afternoon tea.


----------



## firsttimemom

katscradle said:


> have their first day of school on the 8th.
> I can't wait for school to start.



sheesh- ours will be having midterms by the time your boys start! they start way too early here.


----------



## aGoofyMom

Hi everyone!  

I am trying to ice my sprained ankle and ignore the packing I haven't done yet.

Summer seems to pull me away from the computer too much.  Ok that and having the boss inform me that there "seems to be a lot of time spent on travel web sites during working hours"  

I get to have dinner with John & Kat tomorrow!  Yay!


----------



## aspen37

aGoofyMom said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am trying to ice my sprained ankle and ignore the packing I haven't done yet.
> 
> Summer seems to pull me away from the computer too much.  Ok that and having the boss inform me that there "seems to be a lot of time spent on travel web sites during working hours"
> 
> I get to have dinner with John & Kat tomorrow!  Yay!



Hi Donna!
Tell Katherine and John I said Hi. Have fun tomorrow.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Thanks for all the feedback guys! I appreciate it. I am always my worst critic......



robind said:


> That looks really good Lori - I take it that's from your embroidery machine?  I bet if you started taking orders now, you could make enough money to pay for PodCast Cruise 2.0



Actually Rick and I were talking and we're looking at donating all the profits to GKTW, Albany Head Start and Ferris' walk. Figured we'd be sewing for us anyways- might as well clean out the back room stock and donate some monies!!!!



chirurgeon said:


> I know I must have missed it somewhere along the way, where was the logo posted?  Or was Lori just being very creative and made one herself?
> 
> Kim



Thanks Kim, but I could never be that creative!


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning everyone. 



DVCsince02 said:


> What a day I had yesterday.  Most of you know, but for those that don't I had my first trip to the ER with a child yesterday.  Evan fell out of the carseat in the garage and onto the cement floor.  It was probably about a 4ft fall and he is only 11 months.  He is fine, but I am still a bit shaken.  I am drinking away the memories tonight.
> 
> I miss my cruise friends.



Missed that Jen. Glad to hear that Evan is fine. Get him a helmet. 



aGoofyMom said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am trying to ice my sprained ankle and ignore the packing I haven't done yet.
> 
> I get to have dinner with John & Kat tomorrow!  Yay!



Hi Donna. Mend up that ankle. 



aspen37 said:


> Hi Donna!
> Tell Katherine and John I said Hi. Have fun tomorrow.



Hi Anna!


----------



## scarlett873

TheBeadPirate said:


> Thanks for all the feedback guys! I appreciate it. I am always my worst critic......
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Rick and I were talking and we're looking at donating all the profits to GKTW, Albany Head Start and Ferris' walk. Figured we'd be sewing for us anyways- might as well clean out the back room stock and donate some monies!!!!


I am always my worst critic as well...I see flaws in every cake that I make and decorate...you're certainly not alone, my friend!

And you and Rick are gems...for being willing to do something like this! I wish that I had some way to contribute like that!


----------



## chirurgeon

DVCsince02 said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> What a day I had yesterday.  Most of you know, but for those that don't I had my first trip to the ER with a child yesterday.  Evan fell out of the carseat in the garage and onto the cement floor.  It was probably about a 4ft fall and he is only 11 months.  He is fine, but I am still a bit shaken.  I am drinking away the memories tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss my cruise friends.



Poor Jen! Poor Evan!  The kid stuff is usually worse on the parents.  Glad he is fine. 

And I miss my cruise friends too.  

Kim


----------



## chirurgeon

rtobe said:


> If I may, I would love to meet up with you both, not 100% sure about being able to meet for tea but would definately like to see the castle lighting, one of my favorite things.





IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> The tea is a great idea I might have to do that before DATW on Friday.   I cant decide where to eat on Saturday maybe Kona.   I am trying to take my sister places she has never been.





DVCsince02 said:


> It sounds interesting.... :





Donald is #1 said:


> If you get a group together, I would be interested in joining.  I will be doing the GKTW event in the AM but that only goes until noon so I will be available.





AnneR said:


> I would be interested in joining for tea.  I will be at GKTW in the morning but love afternoon tea.




Anyone interested in going to tea, PM me.  We have around 2 weeks until we can make the ADR.  And the larger groups get to sit by the window.  The Buckingham Palace Tea will more than fill you up before the party.

Kim


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Good morning everyone.



Howdy George.


----------



## OKW Lover

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy George.



Morning guys.  

Paul - hope today is a better day.


----------



## jen3003

Hello everyone!!! Haven't been on here in a while. Work has been busy and then we were in WDW for the last week, just returned last night from our first trip "home" as DVC members.   I'm already counting the days till DAP, I can't wait to go back.

Hello Paul and Alicia, it was very nice to meet you if just for a brief second as we were walking from the monorail to MK.  

As for people needing DVC members as you can see we are and I would more than willing to take somebody as our guests, Jaime and Todd are you listening or anyone else for that matter. 

Hopefully I will get used to the 35 degree difference in temperature that we are experiencing now that we are home.

Well I hope everyone has a great week!!! I'm back to work tomorrow and can't wait for that.


----------



## Launchpad11B

jen3003 said:


> Hello everyone!!! Haven't been on here in a while. Work has been busy and then we were in WDW for the last week, just returned last night from our first trip "home" as DVC members.   I'm already counting the days till DAP, I can't wait to go back.
> 
> Hello Paul and Alicia, it was very nice to meet you if just for a brief second as we were walking from the monorail to MK.
> 
> As for people needing DVC members as you can see we are and I would more than willing to take somebody as our guests, Jaime and Todd are you listening or anyone else for that matter.
> 
> Hopefully I will get used to the 35 degree difference in temperature that we are experiencing now that we are home.
> 
> Well I hope everyone has a great week!!! I'm back to work tomorrow and can't wait for that.




It was good meeting you as well. See you at DAP.


----------



## Minnie Lor

chirurgeon said:


> And the larger groups get to sit by the window.  The Buckingham Palace Tea will more than fill you up before the party.
> 
> Kim



Hey that's cool and good to know. I've got a group of 16 for Friday before heading to MVMCP. I'm guessing that it'll be 2-3 tables of people. I've never been so I'm not sure how that all works. I can't wait!


----------



## robind

TheBeadPirate said:


> Thanks for all the feedback guys! I appreciate it. I am always my worst critic......
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Rick and I were talking and we're looking at donating all the profits to GKTW, Albany Head Start and Ferris' walk. Figured we'd be sewing for us anyways- might as well clean out the back room stock and donate some monies!!!!



Wow Lori, that is a great idea and so generous.  Please let us know if you decided to do that.  I was looking at trying to do the iron on thing, but I have no idea how to do that.


----------



## A.Mickey

TheBeadPirate said:


> I put this up on Facebook, but thought I'd post here too- just to see what ya'll thought! It's a photo from my cameraphone so the colors are a little off- but you get the idea!



 I think it looks fantastic and it is awesome that you guys will be contributing everything to the charities!  

Hi Jen!   <--- from Chicago (weird to have two Jens)
Welcome back to your other home


----------



## georgemoe

I've just completed a full set of (29) 2009 Food & Wine Kiosk cards. Use them to rate what you sample and add notes to the back if you like. These are larger than a 3x5 yet smaller than a 4x6. I sized them to fit four cards on an 8 1/2 x 11 inch letter sized paper. It will take 8 sheets of card stock to print all of them. The file is in MS Word.

The cards are based on the kiosk menus available at this time published on the F&W site and published here. http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2009/07/22/epcot-food-and-wine-festival-kiosk-countries-and-menus/

They are available for the asking. Please PM me your email address and I'll send you the file.


----------



## jen3003

A.Mickey said:


> I think it looks fantastic and it is awesome that you guys will be contributing everything to the charities!
> 
> Hi Jen!   <--- from Chicago (weird to have two Jens)
> Welcome back to your other home




I agree it looks awesome and how great that you want to donate everything to charities!!!  

Thanks Jason, I'm glad were back (I think, except for this weather) but I am also ready to go back. At least I can begin the countdown to DAP!


----------



## georgemoe

Have a piece of both and maybe you can prevent this from happening.


----------



## Madi100

georgemoe said:


> I've just completed a full set of (29) 2009 Food & Wine Kiosk cards. Use them to rate what you sample and add notes to the back if you like. These are larger than a 3x5 yet smaller than a 4x6. I sized them to fit four cards on an 8 1/2 x 11 inch letter sized paper. It will take 8 sheets of card stock to print all of them. The file is in MS Word.
> 
> The cards are based on the kiosk menus available at this time published on the F&W site and published here. http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2009/07/22/epcot-food-and-wine-festival-kiosk-countries-and-menus/
> 
> They are available for the asking. Please PM me your email address and I'll send you the file.




Great job, George!  I wish I was going so I could use them.  These cards don't come with airfare do they?


----------



## spaddy

Love the cards George. I need to learn to write more stuff down on vacation. I always think I am going to remember, but quickly forget the little details.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> What a day I had yesterday.  Most of you know, but for those that don't I had my first trip to the ER with a child yesterday.  Evan fell out of the carseat in the garage and onto the cement floor.  It was probably about a 4ft fall and he is only 11 months.  He is fine, but I am still a bit shaken.  I am drinking away the memories tonight.
> 
> Oh, and I am up to $40 with my Sunshine Rewards account.  DAP expenses will be paid for if I keep up the pace.  Then I will be working towards 2.0 monies.:banana.:



Jen I am so sorry to hear this, and I am glad Evan is o.k.
I know what goes through a person's mind when something like this happens.
Don't let it bother you, he's o.k. 

Yay for your sunshine reward earnings.


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Have a piece of both and maybe you can prevent this from happening.



I like this one! Nice work George.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Just wanted to pop in and say good morning to everyone!


----------



## AnneR

Not as early as some.  But Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## corky441

*Happy Monday !*

Hope everyone has a good start to their work week. We finally are seeing some sunshine again, too bad the temps are still hovering below normal.


----------



## jeanigor

fakereadhed said:


> I'm pretty sure snow pants are OK under a kilt if you are in MI.
> 
> Last time we went there, my lovely DH drove over a tree stump on his way out of the *ahem* rustic parking lot and my car was never the same after that.  I would ride in someone else's car if I were you.
> 
> Have fun!!!



We were there so early, we parked with the workers. Less wooded hazards in the lot, however there was a lot of heather and clover covering the ground. (Up loading pics later...)



chirurgeon said:


> Lori, that looks great!!!!!!  Are we Facebook friends?
> 
> Kim



I agree with Kim and so many others...looks wonderful Lori and Rick!


----------



## DVCsince02

*Happy Birthday, Brandie!



Happy Birthday, Dodie!​*


----------



## baby1disney

Good Morning everyone!!!

*Happy Birthday to Brandie and Dodie!!!*

OK...so here's how my brithday weekend went:

Not-so-good side of it: IT RAINED ALLL FREAKIN DAY!!! And it wasn't that nice warm rain!! My brother, BFF, and a few others forgot my birthday until I had to remind them and I had a stomach ache that lasted until that evening around 6pm.

On the good side: My WONDERFUL SIL made me a candy basket!!!! And....on the outside of it..it had Minnie Mouse(I collect her)holding the basket with all of the yummy candies in it!!! We played the Disney's Think Fast game on PS2, a friend I haven't talked to in like forever remembered my birthday and called and wished me a happy bday!! That was sooo sweet!! So, we actually went out to her house that night and had some beers and chilled out for a bit.

Dh took me to Bob Evans that morning and it was gooood!! We usually only go there about a month before our trip to the World because that's where we stop and have breakfast on our way down. I swear..with the rain and all...it felt like we were on our way...(siiiggghhhh)

But..overall..it was a great bday weekend!!! I missed you guys terribly because I know I would've laughed my butt off and that would've just topped everything off!!!

I hope everyone had a good weekend...and Launchpad...I'm gonna smack ya when I see you...how dare you mock me at my own expense!!!! I'm joking....actually after I read that comment...I ended up smacking myself...kinda hurt actually!!

Anyone here a country music fan???? If so, I need to ask a question!!


----------



## wildfan1473

Good Monday Morning everyone!

I'm enjoying a nice quiet morning so far, the boys spent the night with their cousin last night.  DH just went to pick them up, then we're off to get new shoes for school...8 more days and counting!


----------



## kimisabella

Happy Monday morning everyone - last full week of summer before the kids go back to school next week  

I'm so jealous of all of you going to the Indy meet, you guys are going to have so much fun!  We may go away for the weekend, it is supposed to be really great weather, we'll see.

By the way, take a look at my ticker, now officially in the double digits!


----------



## halliesmommy01

Happy Monday Everyone!

Dave and I survived our camping trip this weekend. It was nice to have some time just the 2 of us with our friends. 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Morning All! 

I hope everyone had a great weekend and is looking forward to the new week. Tomorrow I have to make ADRs for my parents' December trip. I also need to figure out when I can get myself over to the dentist, dermatologist, and hair salon. I have a fitting on Saturday at David's Bridal for the wedding --- NOT MINE --- Sean's sister's. I am in the bridal party. Always a bridesmaid, never a ... 

My food poisoning is relatively gone. I am very upset that I had to miss the DIS meet yesterday. Yes, the one that *I* planned! lol What luck I have. 

I have very mixed emotions today. It was a bit of a rough weekend. I'm hoping to let go of negative energy and absorb the positive. 

Have a good day all, 

Nikki

BTW...eight days left until school begins!!!!!


----------



## exwdwcm

Morning all and happy birthday to Dodie and Brandie and anyone else I missed in the last 20 or so posts.  i am so behind! today is DH's bday too- the big 38!

got a stomach thing this weekend- lovely!  i swear the dogs and I are passing something back and forth.   

have a big sales meeting today and tomorrow, about to head off site and make sure it goes smoothly.   presentation tomorrow- did i mention i hate public speaking- ah well it is only like 40 people or so.  

i watched a little bit of my DVR'd letterman- great job Don!  

ok, now if only Dec hours would come out today!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Michelle, I watched Letterman yesterday too. I nearly fell off the bed laughing at Don!


----------



## shellyminnie

baby1disney said:


> I hope everyone had a good weekend...and Launchpad...I'm gonna smack ya when I see you...how dare you mock me at my own expense!!!! I'm joking....actually after I read that comment...I ended up smacking myself...kinda hurt actually!!



 So would hitting Paul!!


----------



## kathrna

OK, what's up?  So many stomach aches over the weekend!   I hope that you are all feeling better.  

Happy Birthday Brandie & Dodie! 

Everyone have a great Monday!


----------



## baby1disney

shellyminnie said:


> So would hitting Paul!!



Is he that strong or something?? 

And...what's this thing about Letterman?? Was someone from the DIS on there?!?!


----------



## kathrna

baby1disney said:


> Is he that strong or something??
> 
> And...what's this thing about Letterman?? Was someone from the DIS on there?!?!



Now I've not met Paul, but have you not seen the TANKS he calls arms in his photos??!!!  < strike a HE-MAN pose >


----------



## baby1disney

kathrna said:


> OK, what's up?  So many stomach aches over the weekend!   I hope that you are all feeling better.
> 
> Happy Birthday Brandie & Dodie!
> 
> Everyone have a great Monday!



I know...right?!?! I don't know what it is!! Actually....yes I do...our aches are telling us that we need to get to Disney stat and eat and be a kid again!! And...all of our pains will go away!!!


----------



## baby1disney

kathrna said:


> Now I've not met Paul, but have you not seen the TANKS he calls arms in his photos??!!!  < strike a HE-MAN pose >



This is sooo true!!


----------



## spaddy

Happy Birthday Brandie and Dodie!!!


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> I know...right?!?! I don't know what it is!! Actually....yes I do...our aches are telling us that we need to get to Disney stat and eat and be a kid again!! And...all of our pains will go away!!!



Happy only five days until its the weekend again DAP friends!

I like that line of thinking Terrie!!!

Not going to be around much this week, have a major project to do. However, I will try to keep up. And I am staying late pretty much all week (more so I can leave early on Friday to go to Indy than finish the project...) And the computer is interfering with domestic tranquility.

Happy B-day Dodie, Brandie, Michelle's DH, and whomever else may be celebrating today!

Oh and I promised a pic from Ren Fest...




Some of the other ones border on the not suitable for a family friendly forum. But nothing over PG-13.


----------



## kathrna

Love that you remembered your tiarra!


----------



## baby1disney

jeanigor said:


> Happy only five days until its the weekend again DAP friends!
> 
> I like that line of thinking Terrie!!!
> 
> Not going to be around much this week, have a major project to do. However, I will try to keep up. And I am staying late pretty much all week (more so I can leave early on Friday to go to Indy than finish the project...) And the computer is interfering with domestic tranquility.
> 
> Happy B-day Dodie, Brandie, Michelle's DH, and whomever else may be celebrating today!
> 
> Oh and I promised a pic from Ren Fest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the other ones border on the not suitable for a family friendly forum. But nothing over PG-13.


Thanks!!! I think everyone would agree with me!!!

AND...TODD!!! You look so handsome with your tiara!! I think this is really the first pic I've seen you in and realized it was you!!! You look very nice!!


----------



## tickledtink33

Happy Birthday Brandie & Dodie


----------



## georgemoe

Hi everyone! 



kimisabella said:


> By the way, take a look at my ticker, now officially in the double digits!



The sub 100 club is so "way cool" Andrea! I'm almost there. 



halliesmommy01 said:


> Happy Monday Everyone!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!



Hi Becky.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Happy only five days until its the weekend again DAP friends!
> 
> I like that line of thinking Terrie!!!
> 
> Not going to be around much this week, have a major project to do. However, I will try to keep up. And I am staying late pretty much all week (more so I can leave early on Friday to go to Indy than finish the project...) And the computer is interfering with domestic tranquility.
> 
> Happy B-day Dodie, Brandie, Michelle's DH, and whomever else may be celebrating today!
> 
> Oh and I promised a pic from Ren Fest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the other ones border on the not suitable for a family friendly forum. But nothing over PG-13.



Happy Monday everyone!

You look great in a kilt, Todd! 


Happy Birthday Brandie & Dodie!


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> Happy only five days until its the weekend again DAP friends!
> 
> I like that line of thinking Terrie!!!
> 
> Not going to be around much this week, have a major project to do. However, I will try to keep up. And I am staying late pretty much all week (more so I can leave early on Friday to go to Indy than finish the project...) And the computer is interfering with domestic tranquility.
> 
> Happy B-day Dodie, Brandie, Michelle's DH, and whomever else may be celebrating today!
> 
> Oh and I promised a pic from Ren Fest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the other ones border on the not suitable for a family friendly forum. But nothing over PG-13.



Todd...............I'm speechless.


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> Todd...............I'm speechless.



Just wait.....


----------



## dpuck1998

*NikkiBell* said:


> Michelle, I watched Letterman yesterday too. I nearly fell off the bed laughing at Don!







baby1disney said:


> Is he that strong or something??
> 
> And...what's this thing about Letterman?? Was someone from the DIS on there?!?!


----------



## cocowum

Hi all!  Well, we are back from vaca and now I can jump into planning for DAP. After 3 weeks in WDW Jennie has decided not to join us for DAP. I'm kind of --->  about it as I've never been there without her but I'm also a little --->  because I'll have Paul all to myself.  


baby1disney said:


> ...and Launchpad...I'm gonna smack ya when I see you...how dare you mock me at my own expense!!!!




Btw: To hit Paul, you'd have to get through me, no one is hitting Paul.


So anywho, now that we'll be teenager free, I think we'll be doing more group events.   Toddles, do you have the event spreadsheet?   


Happy Birthday sister wives! I hope you have awesome b-days!!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

cocowum said:


> Btw: To hit Paul, you'd have to get through me, no one is hitting Paul.


Welcome Back, Alicia!

And does anyone else think it odd that Alicia allows other women to hit ON Paul, but not to HIT Paul? 

Oh, and BTW, if I were you....I'd fear Alicia more than Paul.  She may look delicate, but she's got a core of steel!


----------



## cocowum

UrsulasShadow said:


> Welcome Back, Alicia!
> 
> And does anyone else think it odd that Alicia allows other women to hit ON Paul, but not to HIT Paul?
> 
> Oh, and BTW, if I were you....I'd fear Alicia more than Paul.  She may look delicate, but she's got a core of steel!



Mindy, other women don't hit on Paul, just my sister wives...


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Oh and I promised a pic from Ren Fest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the other ones border on the not suitable for a family friendly forum. But nothing over PG-13.



Oooh, la la!!


----------



## baby1disney

cocowum said:


> Hi all!  Well, we are back from vaca and now I can jump into planning for DAP. After 3 weeks in WDW Jennie has decided not to join us for DAP. I'm kind of --->  about it as I've never been there without her but I'm also a little --->  because I'll have Paul all to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> *Btw: To hit Paul, you'd have to get through me, no one is hitting Paul.*
> 
> 
> So anywho, now that we'll be teenager free, I think we'll be doing more group events.   Toddles, do you have the event spreadsheet?
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday sister wives! I hope you have awesome b-days!!!


 Welcome back from vacay and I'm sorry....I will not hit Paul. But...if he starts firt...I can't be held accountable for my actions!! J/K



UrsulasShadow said:


> Welcome Back, Alicia!
> 
> And does anyone else think it odd that Alicia allows other women to hit ON Paul, but not to HIT Paul?
> 
> *Oh, and BTW, if I were you....I'd fear Alicia more than Paul.  She may look delicate, but she's got a core of steel!*


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~has taken all of these things into consideration!!! I'll be good....lol!!


----------



## katscradle

Happy Birthday Dodie & Brandie!
I hope you both have a wonderful birthday!:cheer2:

Todd you look great in the picture, your a sight for sore eyes!


----------



## georgemoe

cocowum said:


> Hi all!  Well, we are back from vaca and now I can jump into planning for DAP. After 3 weeks in WDW *Jennie has decided not to join us for DAP.* I'm kind of --->  about it as I've never been there without her but I'm also a little --->  because I'll have Paul all to myself.



 You are bringing her to the doctor aren't you?  Something is wrong.


----------



## scarlett873

Thank you for all of the birthday wishes!! It's been an interesting day...stayed up to do homework until about 2:30am this morning...and then woke up, brighteyed at 6:00am. Ugh. I worked on more homework...then tried to sleep...was woken up by my Mom wanting to meet up for lunch. So hopped in the shower...got ready to go...I was only going to go for lunch and then come home to sleep before class. Yeah...that didn't happen. Met my Mom, sister, niece, and nephew for lunch. Then we went to Paradise Bakery for some cookies. By now it's 3pm and made no sense to go home to sleep before class. So I decided to go and check out a new cupcake bakery before class. I guess they close at 3pm. So I went through the drive thru at Steak n Shake for the biggest diet cherry coke that I could get and here I sit in the classroom...waiting for class...that starts at 6pm. Sigh. Class will last until at least 9pm...but most likely 10pm. Ugh. 

At least I got some new scrapbooking stuff from my Mom and sister! DH reminded me that this trip to DAP is my birthday gift from him...guess he didn't want me to get mad and think that he forgot to get me something. 

Toddles...you look quite dashing in that kilt! 

And hello to my DIS hubbies...

And  to my sister-wives...

And  to everyone else!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> At least I got some new scrapbooking stuff from my Mom and sister! DH reminded me that this trip to DAP is my birthday gift from him...guess he didn't want me to get mad and think that he forgot to get me something.



I hope you don't nod off during class. Maybe a quick snooze before hand? Will the alarm on your phone wake you up if you take a power nap?

Oh...and Matt gets the chicken for his b-day present?????


----------



## Launchpad11B

Howdy peeps. Back from WDW and back to eating healthy. My body is in full rebellion mode!! It's yelling "give me greasy fatty food!!"


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> I hope you don't nod off during class. Maybe a quick snooze before hand? Will the alarm on your phone wake you up if you take a power nap?
> 
> Oh...and Matt gets the chicken for his b-day present?????


Hmmmm...now there's a thought...


----------



## robind

cocowum said:


> Btw: To hit Paul, you'd have to get through me, no one is hitting Paul.



Alicia's new name - Lorretta Lynn, don't mess with her or you're going to FIST CITY


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> Thank you for all of the birthday wishes!! It's been an interesting day...stayed up to do homework until about 2:30am this morning...and then woke up, brighteyed at 6:00am. Ugh. I worked on more homework...then tried to sleep...was woken up by my Mom wanting to meet up for lunch. So hopped in the shower...got ready to go...I was only going to go for lunch and then come home to sleep before class. Yeah...that didn't happen. Met my Mom, sister, niece, and nephew for lunch. Then we went to Paradise Bakery for some cookies. By now it's 3pm and made no sense to go home to sleep before class. So I decided to go and check out a new cupcake bakery before class. I guess they close at 3pm. So I went through the drive thru at Steak n Shake for the biggest diet cherry coke that I could get and here I sit in the classroom...waiting for class...that starts at 6pm. Sigh. Class will last until at least 9pm...but most likely 10pm. Ugh.
> 
> At least I got some new scrapbooking stuff from my Mom and sister! DH reminded me that this trip to DAP is my birthday gift from him...guess he didn't want me to get mad and think that he forgot to get me something.
> 
> Toddles...you look quite dashing in that kilt!
> 
> And hello to my DIS hubbies...
> 
> And  to my sister-wives...
> 
> And  to everyone else!



I hope you can stay awake thru class. We have a Paradise Bakery here in Aspen, I have not been in a long time. I might have to go over after work and get a cookie and coffee. 




cocowum said:


> Hi all!  Well, we are back from vaca and now I can jump into planning for DAP. After 3 weeks in WDW Jennie has decided not to join us for DAP. I'm kind of --->  about it as I've never been there without her but I'm also a little --->  because I'll have Paul all to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw: To hit Paul, you'd have to get through me, no one is hitting Paul.
> 
> 
> So anywho, now that we'll be teenager free, I think we'll be doing more group events.   Toddles, do you have the event spreadsheet?
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday sister wives! I hope you have awesome b-days!!!




Welcome back! We have missed you guys. 
Remind me not to mess with Paul or Alicia will kick some butt.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Hey Everyone: Just a quick post to say I had another blog published.  This one is on Yehaa Bob at Port Orleans.  I thought some of you might be interested.

http://tiny.cc/UHd9k


----------



## aspen37

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Hey Everyone: Just a quick post to say I had another blog published.  This one is on Yehaa Bob at Port Orleans.  I thought some of you might be interested.
> 
> http://tiny.cc/UHd9k



Thanks Dave! I'm going right over to read it.


----------



## fakereadhed

jeanigor said:


> Oh and I promised a pic from Ren Fest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the other ones border on the not suitable for a family friendly forum. But nothing over PG-13.



That is awesome!




And Baby1- I wouldn't mess with Paul _or_ Alicia if I were you. Especially Alicia- she might hit you over the head with a designer handbag.


----------



## jen3003

jeanigor said:


> Oh and I promised a pic from Ren Fest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the other ones border on the not suitable for a family friendly forum. But nothing over PG-13.




Todd what an awesome pic and I'm glad to see you remembered your tiara this time!!!


----------



## jen3003

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps. Back from WDW and back to eating healthy. My body is in full rebellion mode!! It's yelling "give me greasy fatty food!!"



 I know that exact feeling Paul, but by December I will be ready for more of that Disney food my body craves!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

fakereadhed said:


> And Baby1- I wouldn't mess with Paul _or_ Alicia if I were you. Especially Alicia- she might hit you over the head with a designer handbag.



Or a shoe!


----------



## Launchpad11B

jen3003 said:


> I know that exact feeling Paul, but by December I will be ready for more of that Disney food my body craves!!!



Ditto!


----------



## kathrna

shellyminnie said:


> Or a shoe!



And I know that I for one would feel SO silly getting beaned in the side of the head with a cute pink and white croc!


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> Or a shoe!



Funny I was thinking the same thing.
Probably a shoe.
Her shoes are deadly!

I wasn't thinking of your Crocs.


----------



## shellyminnie

katscradle said:


> I wasn't thinking of your Crocs.



Me either!  That girl has some heels!!


----------



## kathrna

shellyminnie said:


> Me either!  That girl has some heels!!



I've only ever seen her in pictures with her crocs on.


----------



## Launchpad11B

shellyminnie said:


> Me either!  That girl has some heels!!


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


>


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good Morning and Good Night my DAP friends.   I spent another day running around between two towns.    However I did manage to snag my kid a cool show and tell item for their weekly theme.    We saw the lauch of Discovery and his theme this week is the letter D - Discovery, colors black and white - colors of the shuttle and one of the 5 senses so I chose taste and got all the kiddos astronaut ice cream to taste.   Oh well as you can see the exciting life of a SAHM has melted my brain.  

Todd excellent picture!!

Alicia and Paul welcome home.  DAP will be a fun trip for you guys.  Now to the kidless planning.

Don you are bad.


----------



## aspen37

shellyminnie said:


> Or a shoe!



    

Nothing like walking around DAP with a stiletto sticking out of your head!


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps. Back from WDW and back to eating healthy. My body is in full rebellion mode!! It's yelling "give me greasy fatty food!!"



I feel your pain!  Too many big meals in NYC and little exercise.  I managed to get in some solid miles the last 3 days though, including 5 miles tonight.  I hope I can keep it up.  One day I'll be fast like you!!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good Morning and Good Night my DAP friends.   I spent another day running around between two towns.    However I did manage to snag my kid a cool show and tell item for their weekly theme.    We saw the lauch of Discovery and his theme this week is the letter D - Discovery, colors black and white - colors of the shuttle and one of the 5 senses so I chose taste and got all the kiddos astronaut ice cream to taste.   Oh well as you can see the exciting life of a SAHM has melted my brain.
> 
> Todd excellent picture!!
> 
> Alicia and Paul welcome home.  DAP will be a fun trip for you guys.  Now to the kidless planning.
> 
> Don you are bad.



What did I do now?


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Guessing you still dont know who was on Letterman.


----------



## dpuck1998

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Guessing you still dont know who was on Letterman.



Some funny looking dude with an M&M shirt


----------



## A.Mickey

Todd-Love the kilt pic!  We should do a Ren tour next year.  You can come over here for ours and we will go over there for yours .  Jason and I want to dress up next year.  Jason even said that he would wear a skirt!   I think you are rubbing off on him.  

Brandie- Hope you stayed awake through your class!  Is it Friday yet?

George- Those cards are awesome!


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps. Back from WDW and back to eating healthy. My body is in full rebellion mode!! It's yelling *"give me greasy fatty food!!" *



Welcome back! Fry those celery and carrot sticks. Maybe you can fool it. 



A.Mickey said:


> George- Those cards are awesome!



Thanks Shanan.


----------



## DisDreamers

Hello Everyone,

Please excuse me for asking but I just can't keep up with this thread.... I was following it at first but my company had decided to no longer allow employees to use the internet for personal use. They now track where you go on the internet and exactly how long you spend there. Your boss is given a report every week. I work for an Engineering firm, professionals, you would think they would treat you like one and fire those that don't act very professional..... sorry about that...just had to vent...

On to my question..Is Dreams Unlimited booking the event yet? I can't seem to find this info anywhere. I hate to ask in fear of public humiliation by John. I would really hate to miss this. I have always wanted to meet the crew and fellow Disney Fans.

I would appreciate your help.


----------



## DisDreamers

P.S. Pardon me if I do not promptly reply......I can't risk my job by checking the internet tomorrow . How else would I get to Disney in December?


----------



## Minnie Lor

DisDreamers said:


> P.S. Pardon me if I do not promptly reply......I can't risk my job by checking the internet tomorrow . How else would I get to Disney in December?



I worked for an engineering company that did the same tracking. 

To answer your question, no they haven't put the list up yet for Dreams clients or for anyone else yet. My guess is that they are waiting for December hours. It would be hard to say what time the party starts until the hours come out.


----------



## aspen37

DisDreamers said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Please excuse me for asking but I just can't keep up with this thread.... I was following it at first but my company had decided to no longer allow employees to use the internet for personal use. They now track where you go on the internet and exactly how long you spend there. Your boss is given a report every week. I work for an Engineering firm, professionals, you would think they would treat you like one and fire those that don't act very professional..... sorry about that...just had to vent...
> 
> On to my question..Is Dreams Unlimited booking the event yet? I can't seem to find this info anywhere. I hate to ask in fear of public humiliation by John. I would really hate to miss this. I have always wanted to meet the crew and fellow Disney Fans.
> 
> I would appreciate your help.



You didn't miss it. The sign-up sheet has not been put up yet. 

My work just blocked anything that did not have to do with work on the computer.


----------



## DisDreamers

Thanks everyone! Have a nice day (without the internet). I did cheat the system though, I just got an iphone...


----------



## AnneR

GOOD MORNING all!

I can access internet from work but since I don't sit at my desk even 50% of the time what good is that.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Morning All!

I have been up since a little before six making the ADRs for my parents very first December trip. I got about everything they wanted with the exception of LTT the night of MVMCP. I had to switch that to another day instead. I'm now waiting to call Disney Dining to book the CP dining package. Then I am totally going back to bed. 

I have a dentist appointment at 11. I'm a bit nervous because I haven't gone in a looooooooong time. Ugh! Hopefully things will go quickly and smoothly.


----------



## kab407

cocowum said:


> Btw: To hit Paul, you'd have to get through me, no one is hitting Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UrsulasShadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Back, Alicia!
> 
> And does anyone else think it odd that Alicia allows other women to hit ON Paul, but not to HIT Paul?
> 
> Oh, and BTW, if I were you....I'd fear Alicia more than Paul.  She may look delicate, but she's got a core of steel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were to ever get into another fight, I want Alicia on my side!
> 
> 
> 
> cocowum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mindy, other women don't hit on Paul, just my sister wives...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phew!
> 
> I love my Sister-Wives!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dodie

Ahem.

Please see first countdown below.



That is all. You may return to your regularly scheduled thread now.


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Please see first countdown below.
> 
> 
> 
> That is all. You may return to your regularly scheduled thread now.



Goin' somewhere BFF?


----------



## shellyminnie

Dodie said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Please see first countdown below.
> 
> 
> 
> That is all. You may return to your regularly scheduled thread now.


----------



## tiggerbell

Dodie said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Please see first countdown below.
> 
> 
> 
> That is all. You may return to your regularly scheduled thread now.


 

See mine, too. 


HEY, DODIE - We're going to Disneyworld THIS MONTH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dodie

tiggerbell said:


> See mine, too.
> 
> 
> HEY, DODIE - We're going to Disneyworld THIS MONTH!!!!!!!!!!



Heck with that...  HEY, JAIME- We're going THIS WEEK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Please see first countdown below.
> 
> 
> 
> That is all. You may return to your regularly scheduled thread now.



Awesome!! Podcast Cruise 2.0 is in 467 days, which is a prime number and chartable on Pythagoras' wall.


----------



## wildfan1473

Dodie said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Please see first countdown below.
> 
> 
> 
> That is all. You may return to your regularly scheduled thread now.





tiggerbell said:


> See mine, too.
> 
> 
> HEY, DODIE - We're going to Disneyworld THIS MONTH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

shellyminnie said:


> Or a shoe!



That's what I was thinking!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Guessing you still dont know who was on Letterman.



I've figured out the who, just not the when.  



*NikkiBell* said:


> Morning All!
> 
> I have a dentist appointment at 11. I'm a bit nervous because I haven't gone in a looooooooong time. Ugh! Hopefully things will go quickly and smoothly.



That reminds me, I need to do the same.  The last time I went, the hygenist refused to clean my teeth, told me even though the teeth looked good she was going to need to get permission from the insurance co. to do some root something-or-other for deep cleaning?  That was a year ago May, haven't been back since.  Time for a new dentist!


----------



## tickledtink33

Dodie said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Please see first countdown below.
> 
> 
> 
> That is all. You may return to your regularly scheduled thread now.



Have a great time!  I'm sure you'll enjoy the Poly.


----------



## tickledtink33

tiggerbell said:


> See mine, too.
> 
> 
> HEY, DODIE - We're going to Disneyworld THIS MONTH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baby1disney

OK....so it looks like I better have some kinda radar on my back....Alicia...if I buy you a pair of heels...or something Disney...can we call it even?!?

Just so everyone knows...I was totally joking with Paul and Alicia...I hope you guys know that!!

Anyways...GOOD Morning!!!

It's sunny out today and I won't be at work tomorrow!! I have a conference to go to and the guest speaker I'm really excited about. His name is Joel Berg and he wrote a book on America and hunger/homelessness. It's going to be very interesting as to what he has to say.

Dodie and Tiggerbell...I'm SOOOOOO Jealous of you!!! Can I stow away in your bag?!?!? I'll be a good girl!!


----------



## scarlett873

Goooooooooooooooood Morning!

I popped my Tylenol PM's after class last night and was out by 10:30pm. Woke up long enough to kick DH out of bed so that he could go to work...and just woke up for the day about 30 minutes ago! Sleep can be a beautiful thing...

And today is day one of cupcake supply gathering for this weekend...so off I go! Stay out of trouble...but just until I get back!


----------



## baby1disney

scarlett873 said:


> Goooooooooooooooood Morning!
> 
> I popped my Tylenol PM's after class last night and was out by 10:30pm. Woke up long enough to kick DH out of bed so that he could go to work...and just woke up for the day about 30 minutes ago! Sleep can be a beautiful thing...
> 
> And today is day one of cupcake supply gathering for this weekend...so off I go! Stay out of trouble...but just until I get back!



You're too funny!!! I hope you guys have fun this weekend!! Post lots of pics!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

FYI for anyone that cares ~ DHS hours are up for December. The rest of the parks have calendars just not the hours .....yet.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> FYI for anyone that cares ~ DHS hours are up for December. The rest of the parks have calendars just not the hours .....yet.



Why would we care about something like that?

Just kidding. Now we can let the real planning commence!!!! ^__^


----------



## TXYankee

Good Morning from Beautiful Texas!

I was out of town for a few days and I return to find 30 + pages of posts to this thread! 

Make it a grest day!!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Morning all!

I'm in greatest hopes of finding a Penguins jersey today- they are impossible to find at home.....

And maybe some new Steelers stuff...... Also hard to find at home.....they seem to like that "other" black and gold team......


Anyways....hey Todd! Hubbahubba!


----------



## baby1disney

I know!! I go away for the weekend and I come back and there's at least 10 pages everytime I gotta read!! I'm like..whew!!!

LOL!!!!

And Todd...I'm sure you're right on those Dec Hours!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

Did somebody say December hours?  Check out the first post in this thread

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2248412


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Minnie Lor said:


> FYI for anyone that cares ~ DHS hours are up for December. The rest of the parks have calendars just not the hours .....yet.



December hours were up yesterday when I checked the travel agent link.


----------



## georgemoe

Hello everyone! 



Dodie said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Please see first countdown below.
> 
> 
> 
> That is all. You may return to your regularly scheduled thread now.



You and Phillip have a great trip Dodie! 



wildfan1473 said:


> Did somebody say December hours?  Check out the first post in this thread
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2248412
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the direct link to the hours
> 
> http://www.disneytravelagents.com/St...lendar_Dec.pdf



Just printed those puppies!  Thanks.


----------



## Minnie Lor

*NikkiBell* said:


> December hours were up yesterday when I checked the travel agent link.



Since I'm not a TA I wouldn't know to check a TA link.


----------



## spaddy

TheBeadPirate said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I'm in greatest hopes of finding a Penguins jersey today- they are impossible to find at home.....
> 
> And maybe some new Steelers stuff...... Also hard to find at home.....they seem to like that "other" black and gold team......
> 
> 
> Anyways....hey Todd! Hubbahubba!



If you ever want anything let me know.  Most of the Penguins stuff is not out around here yet.  They usually start with Steelers stuff. 

They moved the first Penguins pre season game up to September 15th my dad told me.  Only 2 more weeks until hockey.


----------



## wildfan1473

Minnie Lor said:


> Since I'm not a TA I wouldn't know to check a TA link.



On the Theme Parks board they have a thread every month with a link to the TA site.  It usually is updated a couple of days before the hours are released to the public.


----------



## Minnie Lor

wildfan1473 said:


> On the Theme Parks board they have a thread every month with a link to the TA site.  It usually is updated a couple of days before the hours are released to the public.



Thanks Jennifer.


----------



## aspen37

Good Morning everyone!





Dodie said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Please see first countdown below.
> 
> 
> 
> That is all. You may return to your regularly scheduled thread now.





tiggerbell said:


> See mine, too.
> 
> 
> HEY, DODIE - We're going to Disneyworld THIS MONTH!!!!!!!!!!





tickledtink33 said:


> Have a great time!  I'm sure you'll enjoy the Poly.



You 3 have fun!!!!      



Minnie Lor said:


> FYI for anyone that cares ~ DHS hours are up for December. The rest of the parks have calendars just not the hours .....yet.





wildfan1473 said:


> Did somebody say December hours?  Check out the first post in this thread
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2248412
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the direct link to the hours
> 
> http://www.disneytravelagents.com/St...lendar_Dec.pdf



THanks!


----------



## wildfan1473

TheBeadPirate said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I'm in greatest hopes of finding a Penguins jersey today- they are impossible to find at home.....
> 
> And maybe some new Steelers stuff...... Also hard to find at home.....they seem to like that "other" black and gold team......



I did this when I went to Philly in May, I went to WalMart and stocked up on Phillies and Penn State and Flyers stuff.  I put it on DH's credit card and told him not to worry about Mother's Day 



spaddy said:


> They moved the first Penguins pre season game up to September 15th my dad told me.  Only 2 more weeks until hockey.





My poor DH - I have all 3 Wild jerseys, 2 old Flyers jerseys (Zezel is one of them, rest his soul), 2004 All-Star and All Star volunteer jerseys from the game here in MN, and we thought my collection was completed this spring when I won a Wild team signed jersey.  Then the Wild unveiled a new jersey on Sunday  His comment was "just like your trips to Disney, they keep coming and coming and coming." 

On another note, I received my DISunplugged lanyard and pin from my question that was read on an email show last month.  DH just rolled his eyes as I strutted around the house with it on.


----------



## BilltM

http://www.nffc.org/events/events.asp

The above links gives more detail but the NFFC (National Fantasy Fan Club) will be at WDW December 10th - 13th.  

December 10th they will be at DHS

Lunch at ABC Commissary & trivia challenge
Osbourne Family Lights group viewing

December 11th at DTD
MVMCP at night

December 12th at Regal Sun Hotel

December 13th at EPCOT

Adjust accordingly


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> If you ever want anything let me know.  Most of the Penguins stuff is not out around here yet.  They usually start with Steelers stuff.
> 
> They moved the first Penguins pre season game up to September 15th my dad told me.  Only 2 more weeks until hockey.



Hey, hey Hockeytown! (even if we did let you have the cup last season)



wildfan1473 said:


> On another note, I received my DISunplugged lanyard and pin from my question that was read on an email show last month.  DH just rolled his eyes as I strutted around the house with it on.



Try strutting around with *ONLY* the lanyard on....see if he still rolls his eyes....



BilltM said:


> http://www.nffc.org/events/events.asp
> 
> The above links gives more detail but the NFFC (National Fantasy Fan Club) will be at WDW December 10th - 13th.
> *
> December 10th they will be at DHS*
> 
> Lunch at ABC Commissary & trivia challenge
> *Osbourne Family Lights group viewing*
> 
> December 11th at DTD
> MVMCP at night
> 
> December 12th at Regal Sun Hotel
> 
> December 13th at EPCOT
> 
> Adjust accordingly



I'm not sure how many folks will be attending with this group, but that could impact the crowds.

Side note: Fantasmic! is scheduled for the 10th @ 6:30pm


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> Try strutting around with *ONLY* the lanyard on....see if he still rolls his eyes....


----------



## Madi100

BilltM said:


> http://www.nffc.org/events/events.asp
> 
> The above links gives more detail but the NFFC (National Fantasy Fan Club) will be at WDW December 10th - 13th.
> 
> December 10th they will be at DHS
> 
> Lunch at ABC Commissary & trivia challenge
> Osbourne Family Lights group viewing
> 
> December 11th at DTD
> MVMCP at night
> 
> December 12th at Regal Sun Hotel
> 
> December 13th at EPCOT
> 
> Adjust accordingly



What in the world is the NFFC????


----------



## baby1disney

Madi100 said:


> What in the world is the NFFC????



Nation Fantasy Football Club or Football Fantasy Club...either way...that's what it is.

I'm soooo sleepy!!! I can't wait until I start school tho...too excited!!


----------



## spaddy

wildfan1473 said:


> I did this when I went to Philly in May, I went to WalMart and stocked up on Phillies and Penn State and Flyers stuff.  I put it on DH's credit card and told him not to worry about Mother's Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My poor DH - I have all 3 Wild jerseys, 2 old Flyers jerseys (Zezel is one of them, rest his soul), 2004 All-Star and All Star volunteer jerseys from the game here in MN, and we thought my collection was completed this spring when I won a Wild team signed jersey.  Then the Wild unveiled a new jersey on Sunday  His comment was "just like your trips to Disney, they keep coming and coming and coming."
> 
> On another note, I received my DISunplugged lanyard and pin from my question that was read on an email show last month.  DH just rolled his eyes as I strutted around the house with it on.



I try not to collect things because I have an addictive personality.  They are really bad with the jerseys, they are always coming out with new ones.



jeanigor said:


> Hey, hey Hockeytown! (even if we did let you have the cup last season)



Sure, sure Todd.  If that makes you feel better.


----------



## cocowum

dpuck1998 said:


> What did I do now?


Tamra has got her hands full with you!



Dodie said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Please see first countdown below.
> 
> 
> 
> That is all. You may return to your regularly scheduled thread now.


 Take lots of pics Dodie! I love the Poly.  Don't forget to wear your B-day button. 


baby1disney said:


> OK....so it looks like I better have some kinda radar on my back....Alicia...if I buy you a pair of heels...or something Disney...can we call it even?!?
> Just so everyone knows...*I was totally joking with Paul and Alicia...I hope you guys know that*!!


Of course, so was I... not really.

j/k 



jeanigor said:


> Side note: Fantasmic! is scheduled for the 10th @ 6:30pm


Thanks Todd, I'm going to add this to our Dec schedule.


----------



## baby1disney

Hey...does anyone know how to find posts for this thread?? I mean...how to find out who has posted the most and such...


----------



## aspen37

baby1disney said:


> Nation Fantasy Football Club or Football Fantasy Club...either way...that's what it is.
> 
> I'm soooo sleepy!!! I can't wait until I start school tho...too excited!!



I don't think it has anything to do with football. It's a Dineyana fan group.




Home | 	 Join |  News |  Events |  Disney Legends |  Chapters |  FantasyLine Express |  Members |  Forums  		
NFFC Event Information



NFFC Disney World Holiday Extravaganza
In the parks and in the spirit of the season
December 10, 11, 12, and 13, 2009
Exclusive screening of The Princess and the Frog (with surprise guest)
Disney World Decked Halls Holiday Hotel Lobbies Tour
NFFC World Chapter All Disneyana Show and Sale
Give Kids the World fundraiser
And, much, much, more!
Registration NOW OPEN!
Pay with PayPal


NFFC World Chapter All Disneyana Show and Sale
Saturday December 12, 2009
Regal Sun Hotel (Downtown Disney adjacent)
Thousands of remarkable Disney Collectables
Webmaster and Podcaster Meet and Greet
Vendor Contract
Vendor Rules and Regulations


The NFFC Heritage Award Luncheon
Saturday January 16, 2010
Details to be announced


 NFFC All Disneyana Show and Sale
Sunday January 17, 2010
Details to be announced


NFFC 2010 Disneyana Convention
July 2010
Details to be announced
NFFC All Disneyana Show and Sale
July 2010
Details to be announced
Lastest Events News 





Home - About Us - Advertise - Privacy Policy - Terms of Use - Contact Us

© 2005-2009 NFFC (National Fantasy Fan Club). All Rights Reserved. NFFC is not affiliated with, authorized or endorsed by, or in any way officially connected with, The Walt Disney Company, Disney Enterprises, Inc., or any of their affiliates.Some images are © The Walt Disney Company. No part of this site may be reproduced without permission.


----------



## baby1disney

aspen37 said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with football. It's a Dineyana fan group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home | 	 Join |  News |  Events |  Disney Legends |  Chapters |  FantasyLine Express |  Members |  Forums
> NFFC Event Information
> 
> 
> 
> NFFC Disney World Holiday Extravaganza
> In the parks and in the spirit of the season
> December 10, 11, 12, and 13, 2009
> Exclusive screening of The Princess and the Frog (with surprise guest)
> Disney World Decked Halls Holiday Hotel Lobbies Tour
> NFFC World Chapter All Disneyana Show and Sale
> Give Kids the World fundraiser
> And, much, much, more!
> Registration NOW OPEN!
> Pay with PayPal
> 
> 
> NFFC World Chapter All Disneyana Show and Sale
> Saturday December 12, 2009
> Regal Sun Hotel (Downtown Disney adjacent)
> Thousands of remarkable Disney Collectables
> Webmaster and Podcaster Meet and Greet
> Vendor Contract
> Vendor Rules and Regulations
> 
> 
> The NFFC Heritage Award Luncheon
> Saturday January 16, 2010
> Details to be announced
> 
> 
> NFFC All Disneyana Show and Sale
> Sunday January 17, 2010
> Details to be announced
> 
> 
> NFFC 2010 Disneyana Convention
> July 2010
> Details to be announced
> NFFC All Disneyana Show and Sale
> July 2010
> Details to be announced
> Lastest Events News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home - About Us - Advertise - Privacy Policy - Terms of Use - Contact Us
> 
> © 2005-2009 NFFC (National Fantasy Fan Club). All Rights Reserved. NFFC is not affiliated with, authorized or endorsed by, or in any way officially connected with, The Walt Disney Company, Disney Enterprises, Inc., or any of their affiliates.Some images are © The Walt Disney Company. No part of this site may be reproduced without permission.



Oh..ok. I thought someone said in a previous post that it had to do something with football...I guess I was wrong or misread it.

Seems to be a fun event!! Then again...anything Disney has to be fun!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

wildfan1473 said:


> Here's the direct link to the hours
> 
> http://www.disneytravelagents.com/St...lendar_Dec.pdf




Hmmmmm.....it gives me an Error 404 page not found....figures.


----------



## spaddy

3guysandagal said:


> Hmmmmm.....it gives me an Error 404 page not found....figures.



Me too.

I love your new avatar, but it is taking me a while to realize it is you.


----------



## 3guysandagal

spaddy said:


> Me too.
> 
> I love your new avatar, but it is taking me a while to realize it is you.



Thanks Spaddy (and everyone else that commented).

I was afraid of this.......DISassociative Avatar Syndrome

It gets better over time.

And the only hours I get for Dec on the Disney site are Blizzard Beach.

It also figures that Typhoon Lagoon is closed for refurbishment.


ETA...if I set my 10 day stay to start on Nov 30, it does give me DHS hours!! Woo Hoo!


----------



## cocowum

3guysandagal said:


> Hmmmmm.....it gives me an Error 404 page not found....figures.



Try this link...

http://www.disneytravelagents.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_Dec.pdf


----------



## spaddy

3guysandagal said:


> Thanks Spaddy (and everyone else that commented).
> 
> I was afraid of this.......DISassociative Avatar Syndrome
> 
> It gets better over time.
> 
> And the only hours I get for Dec on the Disney site are Blizzard Beach.
> 
> It also figures that Typhoon Lagoon is closed for refurbishment.



I changed mine too.  It is funny how much effect it has.



cocowum said:


> Try this link...
> 
> http://www.disneytravelagents.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_Dec.pdf




Thanks Alicia.  I really like the format of that schedule.  I have lots of figuring to do tonight.


----------



## wildfan1473

3guysandagal said:


> Hmmmmm.....it gives me an Error 404 page not found....figures.



Apparently I'm technically challenged - here is the thread http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2248412.  At the bottom of the 1st post is the link.  

If all else fails, just venture on over to the Theme Parks board and look for the thread titled Anxiously Awaiting December Hours - We've got hours!


----------



## wildfan1473

cocowum said:


> Try this link...
> 
> http://www.disneytravelagents.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_Dec.pdf



Yes, that's it!  Thank you!


----------



## jeanigor

*December Park Hours*

Seems like we all thought the same thing, so I had to spiffy mine up.


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> *December Park Hours*
> 
> Seems like we all thought the same thing, so I had to spiffy mine up.



Showoff 

OK, I'm off to  and then play Wii with my boys now...


----------



## 3guysandagal

cocowum said:


> Try this link...
> 
> http://www.disneytravelagents.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_Dec.pdf



That works!!!



wildfan1473 said:


> Apparently I'm technically challenged - here is the thread http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2248412.  At the bottom of the 1st post is the link.
> 
> If all else fails, just venture on over to the Theme Parks board and look for the thread titled Anxiously Awaiting December Hours - We've got hours!



I did try the link there and it gave me the same error, but it works now from there as well.
Maybe they changed something.
George, if you printed the first one off, is there any difference?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## aspen37

baby1disney said:


> Oh..ok. I thought someone said in a previous post that it had to do something with football...I guess I was wrong or misread it.
> 
> Seems to be a fun event!! Then again...anything Disney has to be fun!!



It does sound cool. I think there will be a lot of groups during the 10th-14th. This is when Mousefest was going to be held.


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> It does sound cool. I think there will be a lot of groups during the 10th-14th. This is when Mousefest was going to be held.



I heard tell of a 'reunion' hosted by another podcast.


----------



## 3guysandagal

aspen37 said:


> It does sound cool. I think there will be a lot of groups during the 10th-14th. This is when Mousefest was going to be held.




Hi Anna!
Are you double digit dancing around work today?


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> I heard tell of a 'reunion' hosted by another podcast.



Hi Todd!

Do tell.........


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> George, if you printed the first one off, is there any difference?



I have the 1st one printed John but have not had time to review it. A little nasty thing called work is getting in the way.   I'll get to it later and let you know.

Deb and I are in a quandry about Sunday night the 13th. MVMCP or CP Dinner Pkg? This will be "my" last day/night in the parks until PCC 2.0 so I want to make the most of it.    I'll be getting to those park hours as quick as I can.


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> I have the 1st one printed John but have not had time to review it. A little nasty thing called work is getting in the way.   I'll get to it later and let you know.
> 
> Deb and I are in a quandry about Sunday night the 13th. MVMCP or CP Dinner Pkg? This will be "my" last day/night in the parks until PCC 2.0 so I want to make the most of it.    I'll be getting to those park hours as quick as I can.



Not to worry George, after posting I thought "It doesn't really matter, anyway"
As long as these hours are correct, it's all good, but wouldn't want you planning on a defective schedule! 
We have MVMCP on our schedule for Sunday, just sayin'.


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Hi Todd!
> 
> Do tell.........





> Reunion by Land - December 10-14, 2009
> 
> The fun continues in Walt Disney World with special events all around Walt Disney World.



And I believe there are other fan groups converging on WDW as well.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> I heard tell of a 'reunion' hosted by another podcast.



I listen last week and heard about that. Kim and I want to try and attend the Live taping. She said it is hard to get into. I will be checking everyday for the sign up sheet.


----------



## BilltM

aspen37 said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with football. It's a Dineyana fan group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home | 	 Join |  News |  Events |  Disney Legends |  Chapters |  FantasyLine Express |  Members |  Forums
> NFFC Event Information
> 
> 
> 
> NFFC Disney World Holiday Extravaganza
> In the parks and in the spirit of the season
> December 10, 11, 12, and 13, 2009
> Exclusive screening of The Princess and the Frog (with surprise guest)
> Disney World Decked Halls Holiday Hotel Lobbies Tour
> NFFC World Chapter All Disneyana Show and Sale
> Give Kids the World fundraiser
> And, much, much, more!
> Registration NOW OPEN!
> Pay with PayPal
> 
> 
> NFFC World Chapter All Disneyana Show and Sale
> Saturday December 12, 2009
> Regal Sun Hotel (Downtown Disney adjacent)
> Thousands of remarkable Disney Collectables
> Webmaster and Podcaster Meet and Greet
> Vendor Contract
> Vendor Rules and Regulations
> 
> 
> The NFFC Heritage Award Luncheon
> Saturday January 16, 2010
> Details to be announced
> 
> 
> NFFC All Disneyana Show and Sale
> Sunday January 17, 2010
> Details to be announced
> 
> 
> NFFC 2010 Disneyana Convention
> July 2010
> Details to be announced
> NFFC All Disneyana Show and Sale
> July 2010
> Details to be announced
> Lastest Events News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home - About Us - Advertise - Privacy Policy - Terms of Use - Contact Us
> 
> © 2005-2009 NFFC (National Fantasy Fan Club). All Rights Reserved. NFFC is not affiliated with, authorized or endorsed by, or in any way officially connected with, The Walt Disney Company, Disney Enterprises, Inc., or any of their affiliates.Some images are © The Walt Disney Company. No part of this site may be reproduced without permission.



Correct.  They are a large group of Disney enthusiasts that we be in the area during DAP.  Todd pointed out the main piece of info in that NFFC attendees will be gathering at the Osbourne Light on December 10th the same night as some people here are planning.  I don't think it should be a major impact, just something to consider.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Darn!

Just missed page 200 first post!


(yes...I'm starting again....)


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> I have the 1st one printed John but have not had time to review it. A little nasty thing called work is getting in the way.   I'll get to it later and let you know.
> 
> Deb and I are in a quandry about Sunday night the 13th. MVMCP or CP Dinner Pkg? This will be "my" last day/night in the parks until PCC 2.0 so I want to make the most of it.    I'll be getting to those park hours as quick as I can.



You have to come and play with us at MVMCP George!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> And I believe there are other fan groups converging on WDW as well.



And the influx of Disney geeks...I mean fans... begins!!


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> I listen last week and heard about that. Kim and I want to try and attend the Live taping. She said it is hard to get into. I will be checking everyday for the sign up sheet.



Two thoughts on that:

Last years recording (of another podcast) was the first time I heard Yvette.

If it is nearly as fun as it was in the Buena Vista Theatre onboard the Wonder, it will be a good time.


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Darn!
> 
> Just missed page 200 first post!
> 
> 
> (yes...I'm starting again....)



I smell trouble!!!



3guysandagal said:


> And the influx of Disney geeks...I mean fans... begins!!



I prefer enthusiast.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Two thoughts on that:
> 
> Last years recording (of another podcast) was the first time I heard Yvette.
> 
> If it is nearly as fun as it was in the Buena Vista Theatre onboard the Wonder, it will be a good time.



I was listing live last year and when she was talking I was thinking this girl is all over the place.    That was the first time I heard her voice too. 

Do you want me to let you know when the sheet goes up?


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> Darn!
> 
> Just missed page 200 first post!
> 
> 
> (yes...I'm starting again....)



Hi John,

I sent Katherine a PM about having dinner at a different time on the 9th. Let me know what you think.


----------



## aspen37

I just realized I can do the double digit dance!


----------



## cocowum

georgemoe said:


> I have the 1st one printed John but have not had time to review it. A little nasty thing called work is getting in the way.   I'll get to it later and let you know.
> 
> Deb and I are in a quandry about Sunday night the 13th. MVMCP or CP Dinner Pkg? This will be "my" last day/night in the parks until PCC 2.0 so I want to make the most of it.    I'll be getting to those park hours as quick as I can.



Paul and I will be doing the 8:15 CP show on the 13th...


----------



## 3guysandagal

3guysandagal said:


> Hi Anna!
> Are you double digit dancing around work today?





aspen37 said:


> I just realized I can do the double digit dance!




I tried to give you the heads up!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

jeanigor said:


>


 
Now I know why they call you "Uncle Spread Sheet." 

Speaking of which... For those of us who've fallen off the face of the DIS earth (paraphrased from Brandie), is there a DAP weekend spreadsheet yet? Or link to post of same?




 Hi Dodie!! Happy Belated Birthday  to U and Brandie!! 

Have fun at the Poly!!!


----------



## TXYankee

cocowum said:


> Paul and I will be doing the 8:15 CP show on the 13th...



I was thinking of doing CP.  Are you doing the dinner package?  Do you or anyone else have suggestions on which place to dine at?

Many Thanks!!


----------



## aspen37

MenashaCorp said:


> Now I know why they call you "Uncle Spread Sheet."
> 
> Speaking of which... For those of us who've fallen off the face of the DIS earth (paraphrased from Brandie), is there a DAP weekend spreadsheet yet? Or link to post of same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dodie!! Happy Belated Birthday  to U and Brandie!!
> 
> Have fun at the Poly!!!



Hi Jason!  Uncle Spread Sheet has one going. I had him email it to me.


----------



## MenashaCorp

aspen37 said:


> Hi Jason!  Uncle Spread Sheet has one going. I had him email it to me.


 
Thanks Anna.  Hi Buddy!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

aspen37 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I sent Katherine a PM about having dinner at a different time on the 9th. Let me know what you think.




I will ask her.
She is napping at the moment.
Sounds good to me though.


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> Hi Anna!
> Are you double digit dancing around work today?




Sorry, John I missed your post.  Thanks!


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> I will ask her.
> She is napping at the moment.
> Sounds good to me though.



Great! I will write it down.


----------



## aspen37

MenashaCorp said:


> Thanks Anna.  Hi Buddy!!



Jason got the 3000 post.  

Buddy says hi!


----------



## spaddy

3guysandagal said:


> I will ask her.
> She is napping at the moment.
> Sounds good to me though.



I would love to have a nap right now.


----------



## 3guysandagal

aspen37 said:


> Jason got the 3000 post.
> 
> Buddy says hi!



He has an uncanny knack of jumping in at the right time!

Hi Jason!


----------



## cocowum

TXYankee said:


> I was thinking of doing CP.  Are you doing the dinner package?  Do you or anyone else have suggestions on which place to dine at?
> 
> Many Thanks!!



Yes, we are doing the CPDP... We are either doing Tutto, LeCellier or Biergarten.


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> He has an uncanny knack of jumping in at the right time!
> 
> Hi Jason!



He does sneak in and get it most times.


----------



## georgemoe

cocowum said:


> Yes, we are doing the CPDP... We are either doing Tutto, LeCellier or *Biergarten.*



I've read a few comments that Biergarten is a festive place during the holidays really getting into the spirit. Plus beer and (burp) sausage just rings out Christmas to me.


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> I've read a few comments that Biergarten is a festive place during the holidays really getting into the spirit. Plus beer and (burp) sausage just rings out Christmas to me.



We went two years ago at Christmas time.  I really enjoy the food there and the atmosphere.  We can send our son off to dance and actually enjoy our meal.


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


> We went two years ago at Christmas time.  I really enjoy the food there and the atmosphere.  We can send our son off to dance and actually enjoy our *beer* (meal).



Fixed.


----------



## jeanigor

TXYankee said:


> I was thinking of doing CP.  Are you doing the dinner package?  Do you or anyone else have suggestions on which place to dine at?
> 
> Many Thanks!!



There has been some talk about the cost of the CP dinner package. Isn't it like $75 (or two table service credits) per person?


----------



## exwdwcm

Stuck in a two day meeting

nice kilt Todd

I think I missed like 20 pages since Friday!

Yeah for dec hours but I am in this stupid conference and cannot work on my itenerary darn it


----------



## cocowum

jeanigor said:


> There has been some talk about the cost of the CP dinner package. Isn't it like $75 (or two table service credits) per person?



*Tier 1*
Biergarten 
Garden Grill
*$44.99 adult *
$22.99 child  3-9 

*Tier 2*
San Angel Inn
Nine Dragons 
Rose and Crown  
Restaurant Marrakesh 
*$44.99 adult*
$14.99 child  3-9 

*Tier 3*
Le Cellier
Chefs de France  
Teppan Edo and Tokyo Dining 
Tutto Italia
Coral Reef
*$59.99 adult*
$15.99 child  3-9


----------



## jeanigor

cocowum said:


> *Tier 1*
> $44.99 adult
> $22.99 child  3-9
> *Tier 2*
> $44.99 adult
> $14.99 child  3-9
> *Tier 3*
> $59.99 adult
> $15.99 child  3-9



Plus tax and tip....


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> There has been some talk about the cost of the CP dinner package. Isn't it like $75 (or two table service credits) per person?



Tier 1 on wdwinfo says it is the same as Tier 2 for dinner. I think something is wrong with this pricing.  

Tier 2 is $44.99. This does NOT include tax and tip. So $44.99 plus 18% tip $8.09, plus tax $3.59 comes to $56.67.

Tier 3 is $59.99. This does NOT include tax and tip. So $59.99 plus 18% tip $10.79, plus tax $4.79 comes to $75.57. 

Yeah plus Tier 3 is 2 table service credits. When you call to make your ADR they will let you know how many table service credits.


----------



## TXYankee

cocowum said:


> *Tier 1*
> Biergarten
> Garden Grill
> *$44.99 adult *
> $22.99 child  3-9
> 
> *Tier 2*
> San Angel Inn
> Nine Dragons
> Rose and Crown
> Restaurant Marrakesh
> *$44.99 adult*
> $14.99 child  3-9
> 
> *Tier 3*
> Le Cellier
> Chefs de France
> Teppan Edo and Tokyo Dining
> Tutto Italia
> Coral Reef
> *$59.99 adult*
> $15.99 child  3-9



Thanks!

Is it a set or prix fix menu or do you order off of the standard menu?  I am guessing that the buffets are the same!  However with the ala cart menus do you get just an entree and pay for desserts,  salads and beverages?  For $60 I would like a full meal.

Thanks!


----------



## kimisabella

cocowum said:


> Yes, we are doing the CPDP... We are either doing Tutto, LeCellier or Biergarten.



I've seen on some threads that people are getting totally shut out of booking for the CP dinner package - all the restaurants are booked for the entire week they were trying for.   I just finally decided that we would use the 2 credits for the CP, but, now I don't even think we'll get in 

It's the 90 day window that is messing everything up


----------



## kimisabella

aspen37 said:


> Tier 1 on wdwinfo says it is the same as Tier 2 for dinner. I think something is wrong with this pricing.
> 
> Tier 2 is $44.99. This does NOT include tax and tip. So $44.99 plus 18% tip $8.09, plus tax $3.59 comes to $56.67.
> 
> Tier 3 is $59.99. This does NOT include tax and tip. So $59.99 plus 18% tip $10.79, plus tax $4.79 comes to $75.57.
> 
> Yeah plus Tier 3 is 2 table service credits. When you call to make your ADR they will let you know how many table service credits.



The funny thing is they are all 2 credits, regardless if you dine at a Tier 1 or a Tier 3.  Definatley not worth 2 credits for a tier 1 or 2 restaurant, if you are on the DP that is!


----------



## cocowum

TXYankee said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Is it a set or prix fix menu or do you order off of the standard menu?  I am guessing that the buffets are the same!  However with the ala cart menus do you get just an entree and pay for desserts,  salads and beverages?  For $60 I would like a full meal.
> 
> Thanks!


Here's a link to the info...http://www.wdwinfo.com/holidays/candlelight_processional.htm#dine 


kimisabella said:


> I've seen on some threads that people are getting totally shut out of booking for the CP dinner package - all the restaurants are booked for the entire week they were trying for.   I just finally decided that we would use the 2 credits for the CP, but, now I don't even think we'll get in
> 
> It's the 90 day window that is messing everything up


I haven't been around much so I missed that. Guess, I'll just have to keep my fingers crossed and if we don't get in, there is always next year.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I booked the CP package for my parents at 7 this morning. I could not get Le Cellier for any of the shows on the day they are going (that restaurant isn't worth the hype, IMHO, anyway). I then tried for Tutto Italia and couldn't get the show they wanted, but did get it for the one right before that.

I personally do not feel that any of them are worth two TS credits. It's ridiculous that this change was made. Unfortunately though, my parents can't stand long and need to have a seat. We are paying out of pocket for the CP DP and using the credit from that night on their last day. It works out much easier.


----------



## cocowum

*NikkiBell* said:


> I booked the CP package for my parents at 7 this morning. I could not get Le Cellier for any of the shows on the day they are going (that restaurant isn't worth the hype, IMHO, anyway). I then tried for Tutto Italia and couldn't get the show they wanted, but did get it for the one right before that.
> 
> I personally do not feel that any of them are worth two TS credits. It's ridiculous that this change was made. Unfortunately though, my parents can't stand long and need to have a seat. We are paying out of pocket for the CP DP and using the credit from that night on their last day. It works out much easier.



We are also paying out of pocket for the CPDP.


----------



## spaddy

kimisabella said:


> I've seen on some threads that people are getting totally shut out of booking for the CP dinner package - all the restaurants are booked for the entire week they were trying for.   I just finally decided that we would use the 2 credits for the CP, but, now I don't even think we'll get in
> 
> It's the 90 day window that is messing everything up



I made the same decision last week and I am afraid of getting shut out too.  We are staying the week before DAP so I am hoping my +10 will get me in.

Did someone say Tier I and II are only 1 TS?


----------



## DVCsince02

Hi peeps!


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> Fixed.



Of course we enjoyed to beer too.


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> Hi peeps!



Hello Jen.  How's it going?


----------



## cocowum

DVCsince02 said:


> Hi peeps!


----------



## scarlett873

georgemoe said:


> I have the 1st one printed John but have not had time to review it. A little nasty thing called work is getting in the way.   I'll get to it later and let you know.
> 
> Deb and I are in a quandry about Sunday night the 13th. MVMCP or CP Dinner Pkg? This will be "my" last day/night in the parks until PCC 2.0 so I want to make the most of it.    I'll be getting to those park hours as quick as I can.


I vote for MVMCP! That's where you'll find me...



MenashaCorp said:


> Now I know why they call you "Uncle Spread Sheet."
> 
> Speaking of which... For those of us who've fallen off the face of the DIS earth (paraphrased from Brandie), is there a DAP weekend spreadsheet yet? Or link to post of same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dodie!! Happy Belated Birthday  to U and Brandie!!
> 
> Have fun at the Poly!!!


 Hi J-Kim!!



DVCsince02 said:


> Hi peeps!


Hi BFF!!


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> Hi peeps!



Hey Jen!


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


> Of course we enjoyed to beer too.





spaddy said:


> Hello Jen.  How's it going?





cocowum said:


>





scarlett873 said:


> Hi J-Kim!!
> 
> Hi BFF!!





kab407 said:


> Hey Jen!



Kinda feels like Boomtown.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Hi peeps!





cocowum said:


>





scarlett873 said:


> I vote for MVMCP! That's where you'll find me...
> 
> Hi J-Kim!!
> 
> Hi BFF!!





kab407 said:


> Hey Jen!



Lots of wives on one page! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## mnra

Is there still time to book for this event.


----------



## aspen37

kimisabella said:


> The funny thing is they are all 2 credits, regardless if you dine at a Tier 1 or a Tier 3.  Definatley not worth 2 credits for a tier 1 or 2 restaurant, if you are on the DP that is!


----------



## Minnie Lor

mnra said:


> Is there still time to book for this event.



Most definitely!


----------



## jeanigor

mnra said:


> Is there still time to book for this event.



Yes.


----------



## Renysmom

Wow you guys were a chatty group today LOL....

I guess I should decide if we are doing any ADR's during DAP or if I am just gonna wing it completely.

Has a decision been made about Sunday brunch yet?  Afraid I may have missed it.


----------



## wildfan1473

Renysmom said:


> Wow you guys were a chatty group today LOL....
> 
> I guess I should decide if we are doing any ADR's during DAP or if I am just gonna wing it completely.
> 
> Has a decision been made about Sunday brunch yet?  Afraid I may have missed it.



Other than the GF tea and Sunday brunch, I think I'm going to wing it.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Hi Friends, 

Everything seemed to go wrong today...just one thing after another. From bad news at the dentist to my nails getting messed up at the salon. ugh. 


Princess came home today (she was cremated much to my dismay). I was definitely not ready for that. I came on here fully ready to pour my heart out to help me push through my feelings at the moment, but am now finding that I can't. I am hurting. Hopefully tomorrow will be a much better day.


----------



## LMO429

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Everything seemed to go wrong today...just one thing after another. From bad news at the dentist to my nails getting messed up at the salon. ugh.
> 
> 
> Princess came home today (she was cremated much to my dismay). I was definitely not ready for that. I came on here fully ready to pour my heart out to help me push through my feelings at the moment, but am now finding that I can't. I am hurting. Hopefully tomorrow will be a much better day.



im so sorry you had a bad day


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Please see first countdown below.
> 
> 
> 
> That is all. You may return to your regularly scheduled thread now.





tiggerbell said:


> See mine, too.
> 
> 
> HEY, DODIE - We're going to Disneyworld THIS MONTH!!!!!!!!!!



Hi Guy's have a great trip, and enjoy yourselves.


----------



## katscradle

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Everything seemed to go wrong today...just one thing after another. From bad news at the dentist to my nails getting messed up at the salon. ugh.
> 
> 
> Princess came home today (she was cremated much to my dismay). I was definitely not ready for that. I came on here fully ready to pour my heart out to help me push through my feelings at the moment, but am now finding that I can't. I am hurting. Hopefully tomorrow will be a much better day.



I feel for you Nicki, and my heart goes out to you for what you are going through at the moment.


----------



## jcb

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Everything seemed to go wrong today...just one thing after another. From bad news at the dentist to my nails getting messed up at the salon. ugh.
> 
> 
> Princess came home today (she was cremated much to my dismay). I was definitely not ready for that. I came on here fully ready to pour my heart out to help me push through my feelings at the moment, but am now finding that I can't. I am hurting. Hopefully tomorrow will be a much better day.



I'm so, so sorry.  I hope tomorrow is a better day also.


----------



## aspen37

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Everything seemed to go wrong today...just one thing after another. From bad news at the dentist to my nails getting messed up at the salon. ugh.
> 
> 
> Princess came home today (she was cremated much to my dismay). I was definitely not ready for that. I came on here fully ready to pour my heart out to help me push through my feelings at the moment, but am now finding that I can't. I am hurting. Hopefully tomorrow will be a much better day.



I'm so sorry! I hope tomorrow goes better for you.


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> Tamra has got her hands full with you!
> [/COLOR]
> 
> You have no idea!





DVCsince02 said:


> Hi peeps!


----------



## katscradle

Good morning! 
Well I was bright and early to book dining ressies online this morning.
I could not get past the first day. 
So much for this system, I think it stinks. 
If there is anyone out there that can help me let me know.


----------



## LMO429

katscradle said:


> Good morning!
> Well I was bright and early to book dining ressies online this morning.
> I could not get past the first day.
> So much for this system, I think it stinks.
> If there is anyone out there that can help me let me know.



oh no! are you staying offsite? maybe that is why you could not get pass the first day to make your adrs


----------



## katscradle

No I am not offsite.
I am at the BLT for 2 weeks.


----------



## LMO429

katscradle said:


> No I am not offsite.
> I am at the BLT for 2 weeks.



Oh no and you couldnt get pass the first day!  Did you try calling?

I am so worried about making adrs next thursday myself..Some people are getting what they want and others are not I dont know what to think.


what time is the tsm event?  I thought I remember reading or hearing from 9:30 to midnight?  is that right? I am working on my plan and was going to make saturday evening our hollywood studios night.  I think the hours said the park closes at 8pm just wondering if there is going to be a gap from when the park closes to when the event starts?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

katscradle said:


> Good morning!
> Well I was bright and early to book dining ressies online this morning.
> I could not get past the first day.
> So much for this system, I think it stinks.
> If there is anyone out there that can help me let me know.



I had similar trouble yesterday morning when I made my parents' ADRs. It just turned out that I didn't wait for it to hit 6 on the dot yet. Once that happened, everything loaded correctly. Did you make sure to put your reservation number in? We are DVC as well.


----------



## tickledtink33

katscradle said:


> Good morning!
> Well I was bright and early to book dining ressies online this morning.
> I could not get past the first day.
> So much for this system, I think it stinks.
> If there is anyone out there that can help me let me know.



Katherine, you are going to have to call if you want to take advantage of the 90 + 10 window.  For some reason the online system does not recognize the DVC reservation numbers.  I thought they would have had that glitch worked out by now but I guess not.  I would just give DVC or the dining line a call.


----------



## tickledtink33

*NikkiBell* said:


> I had similar trouble yesterday morning when I made my parents' ADRs. It just turned out that I didn't wait for it to hit 6 on the dot yet. Once that happened, everything loaded correctly. Did you make sure to put your reservation number in? We are DVC as well.



Did the system recognize your DVC reservation number?  I haven't been able to get the system to recognize any of mine.  I am not staying DVC for DAP so I won't be trying the system for that and all my ADR's are made for my other upcoming trips.


----------



## wildfan1473

Morning Everyone! 



*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Everything seemed to go wrong today...just one thing after another. From bad news at the dentist to my nails getting messed up at the salon. ugh.
> 
> 
> Princess came home today (she was cremated much to my dismay). I was definitely not ready for that. I came on here fully ready to pour my heart out to help me push through my feelings at the moment, but am now finding that I can't. I am hurting. Hopefully tomorrow will be a much better day.



Oh, Nikki.  I hope today is much better.


----------



## wildfan1473

ooohhhh, 2 double digit dances!


----------



## spaddy

katscradle said:


> Good morning!
> Well I was bright and early to book dining ressies online this morning.
> I could not get past the first day.
> So much for this system, I think it stinks.
> If there is anyone out there that can help me let me know.





tickledtink33 said:


> Did the system recognize your DVC reservation number?  I haven't been able to get the system to recognize any of mine.  I am not staying DVC for DAP so I won't be trying the system for that and all my ADR's are made for my other upcoming trips.



I tested putting in my DVC reservation number and it came up like it was going to work.  I am not ready to book yet, so it is possible when the time comes it might not actually work.  Do you also have to be logged into the Disney website?


----------



## georgemoe

LMO429 said:


> what time is the tsm event?  I thought I remember reading or hearing from 9:30 to midnight?  is that right? I am working on my plan and was going to make saturday evening our hollywood studios night.  I think the hours said the park closes at 8pm just wondering if there is going to be a gap from when the park closes to when the event starts?



No start time has been indicated yet. We are all still waiting for details.


----------



## katscradle

I put in our ressie #, but it would not let me do anything other than the first day. I waited until after 6am.
Seems BLT is not supported yet. 
I waited and called the dining line at 7am.
I got the first weeks ressies, but they could not go further as our second week was not linked to the first week. 
Waited and called MS at 9am and got our next 3 days, got our MVMCP tickets for the 13th and Fantasmic for the 10th at Brown Derby. 
So far I have to say I am pretty happy with what I am getting.


----------



## spaddy

katscradle said:


> I put in our ressie #, but it would not let me do anything other than the first day. I waited until after 6am.
> Seems BLT is not supported yet.
> I waited and called the dining line at 7am.
> I got the first weeks ressies, but they could not go further as our second week was not linked to the first week.
> Waited and called MS at 9am and got our next 3 days, got our MVMCP tickets for the 13th and Fantasmic for the 10th at Brown Derby.
> So far I have to say I am pretty happy with what I am getting.



I am glad you were able to get it worked out.  It makes me happy to hear someone getting reservations they want.  I am totally stressing about making ADRs.  I have never stressed this much before.


----------



## LMO429

georgemoe said:


> No start time has been indicated yet. We are all still waiting for details.



ok great!


----------



## tickledtink33

spaddy said:


> I tested putting in my DVC reservation number and it came up like it was going to work.  I am not ready to book yet, so it is possible when the time comes it might not actually work.  Do you also have to be logged into the Disney website?



You don't need to be logged into the Disney website to make dining reservations.  My August stay at the Poly was a regular cash reservation.  I had no problems using that reservation number for that stay to book dining.  The problem is just with my DVC stays.  At least the online reservation system comes available at 6am for the 90 days.  If you are unable to book with the +10 you can call at 7am and you haven't lost any time.  I haven't had any trouble getting the restaurants and times I've wanted.  And I have a ton of ADR's booked for this fall.  Some of which I added much closer to the travel date.  Of course I was not trying to get a CP dining package.  I don't think the way they are booking those is fair this year.  Because they are so highly coveted, reservations should open for all at the same time.  Just like the food & wine events.


----------



## exwdwcm

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Everything seemed to go wrong today...just one thing after another. From bad news at the dentist to my nails getting messed up at the salon. ugh.
> 
> 
> Princess came home today (she was cremated much to my dismay). I was definitely not ready for that. I came on here fully ready to pour my heart out to help me push through my feelings at the moment, but am now finding that I can't. I am hurting. Hopefully tomorrow will be a much better day.


 big hugs Nikki, hope today is much much better. 

i had a bad few weeks too- job i intereviewed for on Friday, didn't get.   don't post on FB about it please though, don't want the employer seeing anything about me interviewing.  anyhow, that was a bummer.   had our big sales meeting last few days, more of a beatdown at work.   then i am taking friday off and was told i was taking too many unearned days.   well how do they know? they don't have an HR manual, PTO policy or anything- heck, they don't even track PTO or days off on our paychecks even.    remind me to never work for a small company again.  i need all that structure i used to have in a large corporation.  i reminded him i negotiated 3 weeks vacay when i was hired and i have not even used all of that yet, and this week is a year i have been here.   my DAP 7 days off i need will be into next year's PTO.   anyways, another thing to set me off.   maybe they will fire me. i can only hope.  

I would assume that the TSM 2.0 event would start shortly after park closing, since they said they are going to 'escort' us to the back of the park.   since the park closes at 8pm, i bet they will have us escorted sometime shortly after that.   knowing how well they plan and put on these events, i doubt they will have a big gap where we have to wait or something.


----------



## kimisabella

exwdwcm said:


> i had a bad few weeks too- job i intereviewed for on Friday, didn't get.   don't post on FB about it please though, don't want the employer seeing anything about me interviewing.  anyhow, that was a bummer.   had our big sales meeting last few days, more of a beatdown at work.   then i am taking friday off and was told i was taking too many unearned days.   well how do they know? they don't have an HR manual, PTO policy or anything- heck, they don't even track PTO or days off on our paychecks even.    remind me to never work for a small company again.  i need all that structure i used to have in a large corporation.  i reminded him i negotiated 3 weeks vacay when i was hired and i have not even used all of that yet, and this week is a year i have been here.   my DAP 7 days off i need will be into next year's PTO.   anyways, another thing to set me off.   maybe they will fire me. i can only hope.




Oh that really sucks Michelle - but as you know, everything happens for a reason, and there is something bigger and better waiting for you!


----------



## tickledtink33

exwdwcm said:


> big hugs Nikki, hope today is much much better.
> 
> i had a bad few weeks too- job i intereviewed for on Friday, didn't get.   don't post on FB about it please though, don't want the employer seeing anything about me interviewing.  anyhow, that was a bummer.   had our big sales meeting last few days, more of a beatdown at work.   then i am taking friday off and was told i was taking too many unearned days.   well how do they know? they don't have an HR manual, PTO policy or anything- heck, they don't even track PTO or days off on our paychecks even.    remind me to never work for a small company again.  i need all that structure i used to have in a large corporation.  i reminded him i negotiated 3 weeks vacay when i was hired and i have not even used all of that yet, and this week is a year i have been here.   my DAP 7 days off i need will be into next year's PTO.   anyways, another thing to set me off.   maybe they will fire me. i can only hope.
> 
> I would assume that the TSM 2.0 event would start shortly after park closing, since they said they are going to 'escort' us to the back of the park.   since the park closes at 8pm, i bet they will have us escorted sometime shortly after that.   knowing how well they plan and put on these events, i doubt they will have a big gap where we have to wait or something.



For last years TSM event DHS closed at 8:00pm and the event began at 9:30pm.  This was not bad planning on the part of the podcast team.  The gap in time was because event services needs that time to be able to set everything up for the event.  They needed to set up tons of tables and chairs for us guests, the food tables etc.  They could not do this with the park still open and guests walking through that space, riding TSM etc.  Plus keep in mind that guests can get in line for TSM all the way up until park closing.  It could possible take an hour or more for those guests to make it through the line and ride.  So the event probably won't start until 9:30pm.


----------



## Minnie Lor

tickledtink33 said:


> For last years TSM event DHS closed at 8:00pm and the event began at 9:30pm.  This was not bad planning on the part of the podcast team.  The gap in time was because event services needs that time to be able to set everything up for the event.  They needed to set up tons of tables and chairs for us guests, the food tables etc.  They could not do this with the park still open and guests walking through that space, riding TSM etc.  Plus keep in mind that guests can get in line for TSM all the way up until park closing.  It could possible take an hour or more for those guests to make it through the line and ride.  So the event probably won't start until 9:30pm.



Good point. Interesting info. That may change my plans a bit. I was planning on seeing Osborne Lights that night but definitely don't want to hang around for an hour and half. May stay at Epcot with some friends before taking a boat over to DHS.


----------



## kimisabella

tickledtink33 said:


> For last years TSM event DHS closed at 8:00pm and the event began at 9:30pm.  This was not bad planning on the part of the podcast team.  The gap in time was because event services needs that time to be able to set everything up for the event.  They needed to set up tons of tables and chairs for us guests, the food tables etc.  They could not do this with the park still open and guests walking through that space, riding TSM etc.  Plus keep in mind that guests can get in line for TSM all the way up until park closing.  It could possible take an hour or more for those guests to make it through the line and ride.  So the event probably won't start until 9:30pm.



Thanks for that info Kim, I think that changes my plans a little.  I too was planning to have an early dinner in DHS then see Osbourne lights and hang out until park closing and go over to the party.  What you are saying makes total sense - it's a good thing I don't make my adr's until next week, I have so many things to think about!!


----------



## TXYankee

tickledtink33 said:


> For last years TSM event DHS closed at 8:00pm and the event began at 9:30pm.  This was not bad planning on the part of the podcast team.  The gap in time was because event services needs that time to be able to set everything up for the event.  They needed to set up tons of tables and chairs for us guests, the food tables etc.  They could not do this with the park still open and guests walking through that space, riding TSM etc.  Plus keep in mind that guests can get in line for TSM all the way up until park closing.  It could possible take an hour or more for those guests to make it through the line and ride.  So the event probably won't start until 9:30pm.



You are so smart!!  Set up time did not cross my mind.  I was also thinking early dinner at DHS then Osborne Lights.  I may have just figuted out when to fit CP in!!


----------



## corky441

Minnie Lor said:


> Good point. Interesting info. That may change my plans a bit. I was planning on seeing Osborne Lights that night but definitely don't want to hang around for an hour and half. May stay at Epcot with some friends before taking a boat over to DHS.





kimisabella said:


> Thanks for that info Kim, I think that changes my plans a little.  I too was planning to have an early dinner in DHS then see Osbourne lights and hang out until park closing and go over to the party.  What you are saying makes total sense - it's a good thing I don't make my adr's until next week, I have so many things to think about!!



I'm not sure how it will be this year, but after the official park closing last year the Osborne Lights were still on for quite some time. DH & I had dinner at the Brown Derby around 7:00 and afterwards we had time to wonder the Streets of America before heading over to the Toy Story party. Even with meeting up outside the park after closing - I think you'll still have some veiwing time if you decide to have dinner at the Studios.


----------



## LMO429

kimisabella said:


> Thanks for that info Kim, I think that changes my plans a little.  I too was planning to have an early dinner in DHS then see Osbourne lights and hang out until park closing and go over to the party.  What you are saying makes total sense - it's a good thing I don't make my adr's until next week, I have so many things to think about!!




I think even if there is a gap I will just stick with saturday evening to see osbourne lights. maybe I will leave Hollywood studios earlier go over to boardwalk or epcot for a bit and then get a cab back to hs in order to save time with all the traveling.  I think that saturday is a good time for osbourne lights considering fantasmic is 6:30pm maybe alot of the crowds will go that way as oppose to where the obsbourne lights are that evening...heres to hoping!


----------



## LMO429

What is the lastest adr time you can make at at restaurant.  for example hollywood studios closes at 8pm ?  would 7pm be the last adr time or would it be later 7:30pm?


----------



## jeanigor

LMO429 said:


> What is the lastest adr time you can make at at restaurant.  for example hollywood studios closes at 8pm ?  would 7pm be the last adr time or would it be later 7:30pm?



I would think this would be the way to go, if you wanted a TS meal on Saturday night. Get the lastest ADR, then mosey to see the lights, ending up outside the gates around 9:30ish. (Please note, I quite often have wacky ideas; also note that just because I say it, doesn't mean that's what we'll be doing--Vice Queen is going away and no decisions are final without a majority vote.)


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> I would think this would be the way to go, if you wanted a TS meal on Saturday night. Get the lastest ADR, then mosey to see the lights, ending up outside the gates around 9:30ish. (Please note, I quite often have wacky ideas; also note that just because I say it, doesn't mean that's what we'll be doing--Vice Queen is going away and no decisions are final without a majority vote.)



Ahemm . . . aren't you supposed to be working???


----------



## spaddy

Kim, thanks for the info.  I thought I was upset before when all the CP dinner packages booked on the same day, but I now think that way is better.  Everyone has a fair shot.  

I guess I will have a better idea on what I can get on the 6th when I can book my 90+10.


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> I would think this would be the way to go, if you wanted a TS meal on Saturday night. Get the lastest ADR, then mosey to see the lights, ending up outside the gates around 9:30ish. (Please note, I quite often have wacky ideas; also note that just because I say it, doesn't mean that's what we'll be doing--Vice Queen is going away and no decisions are final without a majority vote.)


 

The only way we're getting a MAJORITY vote in a Party of 2 is if we are voting by weight!  



And then I win!!!


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> Ahemm . . . aren't you supposed to be working???



What I need to work on is currently being restored by our IT guy, and I have done everything that is stored locally on my computer, so yes I should be. Am I able to? Not yet. Is it 7 o'clock yet?


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> The only way we're getting a MAJORITY vote in a Party of 2 is if we are voting by weight!
> 
> 
> 
> And then I win!!!



Well your head is so inflated it is nearly the size of Don's......(a good half ton or so......)


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> What I need to work on is currently being restored by our IT guy, and I have done everything that is stored locally on my computer, so yes I should be. Am I able to? Not yet. Is it 7 o'clock yet?



Just checking . .  I know you're trying your hardest!!


----------



## kimisabella

corky441 said:


> I'm not sure how it will be this year, but after the official park closing last year the Osborne Lights were still on for quite some time. DH & I had dinner at the Brown Derby around 7:00 and afterwards we had time to wonder the Streets of America before heading over to the Toy Story party. Even with meeting up outside the park after closing - I think you'll still have some veiwing time if you decide to have dinner at the Studios.



That's a good idea as well



LMO429 said:


> I think even if there is a gap I will just stick with saturday evening to see osbourne lights. maybe I will leave Hollywood studios earlier go over to boardwalk or epcot for a bit and then get a cab back to hs in order to save time with all the traveling.  I think that saturday is a good time for osbourne lights considering fantasmic is 6:30pm maybe alot of the crowds will go that way as oppose to where the obsbourne lights are that evening...heres to hoping!



Hi Lauren 
I am sooo confused at this point - if it was just the four of us I wouldn't care so much. Since my parents are coming, I want to make the best, most time efficient plans as possible.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Okay, who is up for chat tonight? I'm not sure that I'll make it because of a meeting that I'm chairing tonight. So if anyone gets the opportuntity to chat with John tonight, maybe you could work on finding out the timing for Sat. night event.


----------



## georgemoe

tickledtink33 said:


> For last years TSM event DHS closed at 8:00pm and the event began at 9:30pm.  This was not bad planning on the part of the podcast team.  The gap in time was because event services needs that time to be able to set everything up for the event.  They needed to set up tons of tables and chairs for us guests, the food tables etc.  They could not do this with the park still open and guests walking through that space, riding TSM etc.  Plus keep in mind that guests can get in line for TSM all the way up until park closing.  It could possible take an hour or more for those guests to make it through the line and ride.  So the event probably won't start until 9:30pm.





Minnie Lor said:


> Good point. Interesting info. That may change my plans a bit. I was planning on seeing Osborne Lights that night but definitely don't want to hang around for an hour and half. May stay at Epcot with some friends before taking a boat over to DHS.





kimisabella said:


> Thanks for that info Kim, I think that changes my plans a little.  I too was planning to have an early dinner in DHS then see Osbourne lights and hang out until park closing and go over to the party.  What you are saying makes total sense - it's a good thing I don't make my adr's until next week, I have so many things to think about!!



I too wasn't sure what we were doing Saturday before the party. I was planning to do Fantasmic at DHS but I'm not interested in a long wait outside the gates. Since MK is open late we may just stay there, take in Wishes at 8PM, then slowly head over to DHS. (Taking along some Casey's corndog nuggets for the journey!)


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> I too wasn't sure what we were doing Saturday before the party. I was planning to do Fantasmic at DHS but I'm not interested in a long wait outside the gates. Since MK is open late we may just stay there, take in Wishes at 8PM, then slowly head over to DHS. (Taking along some Casey's corndog nuggets for the journey!)



Saturday evening is undecided for us as well George.


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> Saturday evening is undecided for us as well George.



What little hair I have left is turning gray(er) with this planning. Saturday early evening will be the only time we have in MK at night. AK is definately going to get the short end of this trip.


----------



## kimisabella

Do you know how many pieces of paper I have wasted trying to get an itinerary down for for this trip?????   I think I've used a whole tree worth of paper.  I don't think I've ever been this unsure and confused about a trip before!


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> What little hair I have left is turning gray(er) with this planning. Saturday early evening will be the only time we have in MK at night. AK is definately going to get the short end of this trip.



Wishes sounds good.


----------



## TXYankee

georgemoe said:


> What little hair I have left is turning gray(er) with this planning. Saturday early evening will be the only time we have in MK at night.* AK is definately going to get the short end of this trip*.



Poor AK. I too, will not be giving it the attention it deserves!


----------



## geffric

I was thinking of Fantasmic at 6:30, then Osbourne lights and then the party.. how does that sounds??


----------



## jeanigor

geffric said:


> I was thinking of Fantasmic at 6:30, then Osbourne lights and then the party.. how does that sounds??



Sounds good, except for one (quite possibly the most important) part....where's the food? You expect a DISer to go three whole hours without eating???


----------



## Launchpad11B

jeanigor said:


> Sounds good, except for one (quite possibly the most important) part....where's the food? You expect a DISer to go three whole hours without eating???



Fantasmic dinner package.


----------



## exwdwcm

tickledtink33 said:


> For last years TSM event DHS closed at 8:00pm and the event began at 9:30pm. This was not bad planning on the part of the podcast team. The gap in time was because event services needs that time to be able to set everything up for the event. They needed to set up tons of tables and chairs for us guests, the food tables etc. They could not do this with the park still open and guests walking through that space, riding TSM etc. Plus keep in mind that guests can get in line for TSM all the way up until park closing. It could possible take an hour or more for those guests to make it through the line and ride. So the event probably won't start until 9:30pm.


Thanks Kim- this is GREAT info I did not know. 

that definitely changes plans up a bit and for the better with more time!!! 

So if we do an ADR (we planned for Sci Fi that night anyhow)- we should probably make it later- like 7 or 7:30 and then just take our time eating and wandering around a bit or seeing the lights.  Do they 'politely' try and usher you out of the lights area at 8pm, or do they let folks hang out for a while?  I've never stayed that late in the lights area.  

also- isn't it a fantasmic night that night too?  I figure it is a good idea to hit up some rides (or the lights) while Fantasmic is going on.   I don't have the calendar in front of me though.


----------



## LMO429

georgemoe said:


> What little hair I have left is turning gray(er) with this planning. Saturday early evening will be the only time we have in MK at night. AK is definately going to get the short end of this trip.



same here I have animal kingdom planned for a couple of hours saturday morning


----------



## katscradle

Just thought I would post and say have a great week.
Talk to you on Tuesday!


----------



## geffric

jeanigor said:


> Sounds good, except for one (quite possibly the most important) part....where's the food? You expect a DISer to go three whole hours without eating???


 

HM  where for food?? MGM doesn't have as many choices as Epcot.. what do you suggest other than leaving and going to Beaches and Cream for a BIG sundae??


----------



## LMO429

kimisabella said:


> That's a good idea as well
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lauren
> I am sooo confused at this point - if it was just the four of us I wouldn't care so much. Since my parents are coming, I want to make the best, most time efficient plans as possible.



Hi! 

its just me and my mom this trip so its been easier to plan


----------



## spaddy

kimisabella said:


> Do you know how many pieces of paper I have wasted trying to get an itinerary down for for this trip?????   I think I've used a whole tree worth of paper.  I don't think I've ever been this unsure and confused about a trip before!



I feel the same way.  I can't wait to make ADRs and just get it over with.


----------



## wildfan1473

Good Morning Everyone! I hope everyone is having a good day so far.

I had a great day when it came to Disney yesterday.  I ordered my Rewards Card from Disney Visa last week for our trip next month, and it came in the mail yesterday.  DH asked me if I would rather hold onto it and use it for DAP...um, yeah!  I have been using that card exclusively for the past 18 months and paying it off monthly just for this trip.  I also just put the kids's tuition and school uniforms on it, too, so score for me!

Also, I was talking to my mom yesterday, and telling her about all the events the weekend of DAP.  She said it sounds like a great time, and could she tag along? She is seriously considering it, but then she doesn't know if she would make it here for Christmas (she lives in CA).  She's debating now what she's going to do.  

On a side note, my parents just moved to a new condo this weekend, and they were sitting on their balcony the other night when fireworks starting going off in the distance - they were from Disneyland!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Yay I finally get to listen to the podcast and have a cup of coffee in peace.   And of course catch up on the DIS.   I have no idea what my plans are for dinners and who is visiting.  All my family keeps changing things on me.


On a lighter note I went to check out a hospital before I find a part time job.   Guess what I can see the Disney Ships docked from the lobby.   How cool is that.  It was the cape canaveral hospital.  

So how is the spread sheet looking Jen/Brandie.   Anything new to fill in?


----------



## firsttimemom

georgemoe said:


> I too wasn't sure what we were doing Saturday before the party. I was planning to do Fantasmic at DHS but I'm not interested in a long wait outside the gates. Since MK is open late we may just stay there, take in Wishes at 8PM, then slowly head over to DHS. (Taking along some Casey's corndog nuggets for the journey!)



I think we might do that- Saturday night is the only night to see spectromagic (7:00) and it's been way too long since I've seen that. We're doing mvmcp on Sunday so we'll probably beat the crowds and bail before wishes.


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning everyone.  My remote access for work has been out since yesterday PM and IT cannot seem to get it fixed. So I had to make the trek into the office. The cats will miss me today.



firsttimemom said:


> I think we might do that- Saturday night is the only night to see spectromagic (7:00) and it's been way too long since I've seen that. We're doing mvmcp on Sunday so we'll probably beat the crowds and bail before wishes.



No MVMCP for us this year. I'm gonna see Vanessa Williams on Sunday night.


----------



## jeanigor

Morning all!!! Sounds like computer issues are all around, George. According to our IT guy, our server crashed around 0500 today. Thankfully it has not been a total system melt down like yesterday. Another fun and enjoyable day. Yippie.

To be a little more on topic, how was chat last night? I was there around 8, but then I got to leave work, so I went home!

I am not sure about the Gospel Brunch. George's mention of a possible recording on Friday has been in my head since I've read it.


----------



## baby1disney

georgemoe said:


> Good morning everyone.  My remote access for work has been out since yesterday PM and IT cannot seem to get it fixed. So I had to make the trek into the office. The cats will miss me today.
> 
> 
> 
> No MVMCP for us this year. I'm gonna see Vanessa Williams on Sunday night.


Do you have a crush on Vanessa Williams??? 

Good Morning everyone!!! I was at a conference yesterday and it was AWESOME!!! I haven't felt this good about myself and the work I do in a long time!! I actually cried yesterday a few times!! But..I'm back

Ok...I have a question: Is there any difference in pricing/quotes when you use a TA vs. doing it yourself?? I just wanted to know that. A friend is thinking about coming with me and I told her that I'd ask that question for her.

Also...have I missed anything important from yesterday?? I don't have the time to go and read all the pages...I think when I last read it we were on page 198/199


----------



## scarlett873

I will pop in from time to time...will be busy baking today! My goal is to have everything for this meet done tonight/tomorrow morning. That way once Tonya gets here, I can go play! 

Behave kiddies!


----------



## shellyminnie

Morning Everyone!!

I have another 15 minutes before I can print my boarding pass, then I have a few last minute things to pack up and I will be outta here!!

I have a few stops to make before going over to DHS for a few hours, then meeting Dodie and Philip for dinner and shopping at DTD tonight, spending the night by the airport, and then I will be Indy bound tomorrow morning!! 

I can't wait to see everyone again!!! But am going to miss everyone who can't be there.  You guys will be missed!! Who knows, there might be some dole whip dialing going on sometime this weekend 

Hope everyone has a great weekend and I will see some of you tomorrow!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

exwdwcm said:


> big hugs Nikki, hope today is much much better.
> 
> i had a bad few weeks too- job i intereviewed for on Friday, didn't get.   don't post on FB about it please though, don't want the employer seeing anything about me interviewing.  anyhow, that was a bummer.   had our big sales meeting last few days, more of a beatdown at work.   then i am taking friday off and was told i was taking too many unearned days.   well how do they know? they don't have an HR manual, PTO policy or anything- heck, they don't even track PTO or days off on our paychecks even.    remind me to never work for a small company again.  i need all that structure i used to have in a large corporation.  i reminded him i negotiated 3 weeks vacay when i was hired and i have not even used all of that yet, and this week is a year i have been here.   my DAP 7 days off i need will be into next year's PTO.   anyways, another thing to set me off.   maybe they will fire me. i can only hope.
> 
> I would assume that the TSM 2.0 event would start shortly after park closing, since they said they are going to 'escort' us to the back of the park.   since the park closes at 8pm, i bet they will have us escorted sometime shortly after that.   knowing how well they plan and put on these events, i doubt they will have a big gap where we have to wait or something.



Sorry to hear about the job.  I know you really wanted it.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> Morning all!!! Sounds like computer issues are all around, George. According to our IT guy, our server crashed around 0500 today. Thankfully it has not been a total system melt down like yesterday. Another fun and enjoyable day. Yippie.
> 
> To be a little more on topic, how was chat last night? I was there around 8, but then I got to leave work, so I went home!
> 
> I am not sure about the Gospel Brunch. George's mention of a possible recording on Friday has been in my head since I've read it.



Hey Todd. They are reducing the cost of IT support at work so getting updates is a real pain. Remote access issues are handled via CHAT only. I can't talk to anyone!  

Chat was fun but no new DAP or 2.0 information. Kevin and Teresa were there. They talked about snacks, tattoos, and around 10pm it started to get adult orientated. 

I'm interested in Gospel Brunch and Fulton's but they are both tentative right now. The only reason I mention Friday for the recording is because if it were me, I'd rather do it Friday than have to set up, etc; after a long TSM Meet the night before. 



baby1disney said:


> Do you have a crush on Vanessa Williams???



Hi Terrie.  I'm looking forward to seeing Vanessa Williams perform and you see it as a crush? I'm the one who should be rolling their eyes. 



scarlett873 said:


> I will pop in from time to time...will be busy baking today! My goal is to have everything for this meet done tonight/tomorrow morning. That way once Tonya gets here, I can go play!
> 
> Behave kiddies!



You can mail cupcakes you know!


----------



## scarlett873

georgemoe said:


> Hey Todd. They are reducing the cost of IT support at work so getting updates is a real pain. Remote access issues are handled via CHAT only. I can't talk to anyone!
> 
> Chat was fun but no new DAP or 2.0 information. Kevin and Teresa were there. They talked about snacks, tattoos, and around 10pm it started to get adult orientated.
> 
> I'm interested in Gospel Brunch and Fulton's but they are both tentative right now. The only reason I mention Friday for the recording is because if it were me, I'd rather do it Friday than have to set up, etc; after a long TSM Meet the night before.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Terrie.  I'm looking forward to seeing Vanessa Williams perform and you see it as a crush? I'm the one who should be rolling their eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> You can mail cupcakes you know!


If I could figure out a way to ship cupcakes, I would be rich...trust me...i've tried...


----------



## winotracy

baby1disney said:


> Do you have a crush on Vanessa Williams???
> 
> Good Morning everyone!!! I was at a conference yesterday and it was AWESOME!!! I haven't felt this good about myself and the work I do in a long time!! I actually cried yesterday a few times!! But..I'm back
> 
> Ok...I have a question: Is there any difference in pricing/quotes when you use a TA vs. doing it yourself?? I just wanted to know that. A friend is thinking about coming with me and I told her that I'd ask that question for her.
> 
> Also...have I missed anything important from yesterday?? I don't have the time to go and read all the pages...I think when I last read it we were on page 198/199



The price should be the same, unless the TA is charging for their services (Dreams does not).


----------



## TXYankee

scarlett873 said:


> If I could figure out a way to ship cupcakes, I would be rich...trust me...i've tried...



If you would like to try again, Texas would be happy to be a shipping test market!  I heard so much about your fantastic cakes.  What kind of cupcakes are you making?


----------



## tickledtink33

corky441 said:


> I'm not sure how it will be this year, but after the official park closing last year the Osborne Lights were still on for quite some time. DH & I had dinner at the Brown Derby around 7:00 and afterwards we had time to wonder the Streets of America before heading over to the Toy Story party. Even with meeting up outside the park after closing - I think you'll still have some veiwing time if you decide to have dinner at the Studios.



Your right, the lights did stay on past park closing.  They turned them off sometime between 8:30 and 9:00.  I don't think they did the dancing lights thing past closing though.


----------



## exwdwcm

lol at chat turning adult-oriented at 10pm.  is it like 'adult swim'?  'adult DIS'? i was spending some much needed quality time with my son and missed chat. 

hmmmm Spectro on Sat night before TSM sounds like a plan too.......we only have 3 chances to see it during our 10 days since they aren't running it on MVMCP nights.  I know my 2yo would love it.    I think we might just stick with late dinner at Sci Fi instead though and then just meander around and maybe see the late lights and try for spectro later in the week. 

Shelly and anyone else travelling to the Indy meet- have safe travels and you guys have a fantastic time- I'll be checking FB for updates and pics!!  and eat one of Brandie's fantastic cupcakes for me.   while i prefer pie or cookies over cake, i will take a cupcake anyday. 

oh and Tracy or anyone else- since i have 14 in my party, i have to call the group dining line to make ADRs, right?  I can't make them online?  What time does group dining open and what is their #?   I make mine next Friday and we have a lot (11 TS meals) to book.  THX!!!!!


----------



## Madi100

shellyminnie said:


> Morning Everyone!!
> 
> I have another 15 minutes before I can print my boarding pass, then I have a few last minute things to pack up and I will be outta here!!
> 
> I have a few stops to make before going over to DHS for a few hours, then meeting Dodie and Philip for dinner and shopping at DTD tonight, spending the night by the airport, and then I will be Indy bound tomorrow morning!!
> 
> I can't wait to see everyone again!!! But am going to miss everyone who can't be there.  You guys will be missed!! Who knows, there might be some dole whip dialing going on sometime this weekend
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend and I will see some of you tomorrow!!



Have fun, Shelly.  I wish we were going.  maybe next time


----------



## maroo

winotracy said:


> The price should be the same, unless the TA is charging for their services (Dreams does not).



This is very true...

And they can also even save you money - because sometimes Dreams knows about discounts that you may not.  And for DAP - you get preferrence on going to the party, which is nice, too!


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> No MVMCP for us this year. I'm gonna see Vanessa Williams on Sunday night.



Going with anyone special?


----------



## scarlett873

TXYankee said:


> If you would like to try again, Texas would be happy to be a shipping test market!  I heard so much about your fantastic cakes.  What kind of cupcakes are you making?


Another DISer and I are working together to create a theme for our little area. I would prefer to keep it a surprise...but all will be known in about 2 days! 

And I know that if I ever figure out how to ship the danged things, I've got one heck of a test market for them!  Let's see...New York, Jersey, Delaware, Florida, Texas, Illinois, Iowa, South Carolina, Colorado...I know there are others from other states, but can't remember off the top of my head! One of these days...I figure that if they can ship chocolate covered strawberries successfully, there's got to be a way to ship cupcakes...


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Another DISer and I are working together to create a theme for our little area. I would prefer to keep it a surprise...but all will be known in about 2 days!
> 
> And I know that if I ever figure out how to ship the danged things, I've got one heck of a test market for them!  Let's see...New York, Jersey, Delaware, Florida, Texas, Illinois, Iowa, South Carolina, Colorado...I know there are others from other states, but can't remember off the top of my head! One of these days...I figure that if they can ship chocolate covered strawberries successfully, there's got to be a way to ship cupcakes...



Ahem. Michigan....


----------



## TXYankee

scarlett873 said:


> Another DISer and I are working together to create a theme for our little area. I would prefer to keep it a surprise...but all will be known in about 2 days!
> 
> :



You can tell me.  I won't tell anyone.  Just type it in small print.  No one really reads the small print.

Have a great time at the meet.  I am sure whatever type of cupcakes you make they will be wonderful!!  Post pictures, I love food porn!


----------



## firsttimemom

scarlett873 said:


> another diser and i are working together to create a theme for our little area. I would prefer to keep it a surprise...but all will be known in about 2 days!
> 
> And i know that if i ever figure out how to ship the danged things, i've got one heck of a test market for them!  let's see...new york, jersey, delaware, florida, texas, illinois, iowa, south carolina, colorado...i know there are others from other states, but can't remember off the top of my head! One of these days...i figure that if they can ship chocolate covered strawberries successfully, there's got to be a way to ship cupcakes...



maryland!


----------



## jeanigor

Planning would be so much easier if we knew if/when they were planning on a live taping.....


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> Another DISer and I are working together to create a theme for our little area. I would prefer to keep it a surprise...but all will be known in about 2 days!
> 
> And I know that if I ever figure out how to ship the danged things, I've got one heck of a test market for them!  Let's see...New York, Jersey, Delaware, Florida, Texas, Illinois, Iowa, South Carolina, Colorado...I know there are others from other states, but can't remember off the top of my head! One of these days...I figure that if they can ship chocolate covered strawberries successfully, there's got to be a way to ship cupcakes...



Have a great time Brandie! I can't wait to see some pictures of the cupcakes! Could someone please have one for me? 



shellyminnie said:


> Morning Everyone!!
> 
> I have another 15 minutes before I can print my boarding pass, then I have a few last minute things to pack up and I will be outta here!!
> 
> I have a few stops to make before going over to DHS for a few hours, then meeting Dodie and Philip for dinner and shopping at DTD tonight, spending the night by the airport, and then I will be Indy bound tomorrow morning!!
> 
> I can't wait to see everyone again!!! But am going to miss everyone who can't be there.  You guys will be missed!! Who knows, there might be some dole whip dialing going on sometime this weekend
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend and I will see some of you tomorrow!!



Have a safe trip Shelly!


----------



## wildfan1473

scarlett873 said:


> Another DISer and I are working together to create a theme for our little area. I would prefer to keep it a surprise...but all will be known in about 2 days!
> 
> And I know that if I ever figure out how to ship the danged things, I've got one heck of a test market for them!  Let's see...New York, Jersey, Delaware, Florida, Texas, Illinois, Iowa, South Carolina, Colorado...I know there are others from other states, but can't remember off the top of my head! One of these days...I figure that if they can ship chocolate covered strawberries successfully, there's got to be a way to ship cupcakes...



And Minnesota 

Have a great time at the Indy Meet!  I may have to consider doing it next year....


----------



## DVCsince02

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> So how is the spread sheet looking Jen/Brandie.   Anything new to fill in?



Nothing yet.


----------



## tiggerbell

This is the longest day that ever happened.....


----------



## Launchpad11B

tiggerbell said:


> This is the longest day that ever happened.....



What's wrong?


----------



## tiggerbell

Launchpad11B said:


> What's wrong?


 

My vacation starts at 6:30 tonight.


----------



## jeanigor

Launchpad11B said:


> What's wrong?



She starts her vacation tonight, after work........(lucky)


----------



## Launchpad11B

tiggerbell said:


> My vacation starts at 6:30 tonight.



Oh. That's a nice reason to put up with a long day.   I hope you have a blast!


----------



## tiggerbell

Launchpad11B said:


> Oh. That's a nice reason to put up with a long day.  I hope you have a blast!


 

Thank you, Paul.  I just have 1 more hour of pretending I'm a productive member of this company!


----------



## TXYankee

tiggerbell said:


> My vacation starts at 6:30 tonight.



Have a great vacation.  I'm jealous!!  Any fun plans.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Thank you, Paul.  I just have 1 more hour of pretending I'm a productive member of this company!



You call it 'being a productive member of the company'. I call it planning DAP.


----------



## spaddy

tiggerbell said:


> Thank you, Paul.  I just have 1 more hour of pretending I'm a productive member of this company!



That shouldn't be too hard.  I do it all day.

Have a great vacation.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> You call it 'being a productive member of the company'. I call it planning DAP.



Thats being productive!

Have a great vacation, Jaime!!!


----------



## OKW Lover

tiggerbell said:


> Thank you, Paul.  I just have 1 more hour of pretending I'm a productive member of this company!



Have a great time and be sure to sample some new drinks for us to try at DAP!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

scarlett873 said:


> Another DISer and I are working together to create a theme for our little area. I would prefer to keep it a surprise...but all will be known in about 2 days!
> 
> And I know that if I ever figure out how to ship the danged things, I've got one heck of a test market for them!  *Let's see...New York, Jersey, Delaware, Florida, Texas, Illinois, Iowa, South Carolina, Colorado*...I know there are others from other states, but can't remember off the top of my head! One of these days...I figure that if they can ship chocolate covered strawberries successfully, there's got to be a way to ship cupcakes...


Whoa, whoa, whoa...what about Maryand???

ETA - oops!  Liz beat me to it!  

Have an awesome time at the meet everyone - I'm green with envy and cannot wait for the pics and FB updates!


----------



## AnneR

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa...what about Maryand???



You've got a high demand market in Maryland! Another Maryland request here!


----------



## robind

scarlett873 said:


> Another DISer and I are working together to create a theme for our little area. I would prefer to keep it a surprise...but all will be known in about 2 days!
> 
> And I know that if I ever figure out how to ship the danged things, I've got one heck of a test market for them!  Let's see...New York, Jersey, Delaware, Florida, Texas, Illinois, Iowa, South Carolina, Colorado...I know there are others from other states, but can't remember off the top of my head! One of these days...I figure that if they can ship chocolate covered strawberries successfully, there's got to be a way to ship cupcakes...





jeanigor said:


> Ahem. Michigan....





firsttimemom said:


> maryland!



Virginia 



tiggerbell said:


> Thank you, Paul.  I just have 1 more hour of pretending I'm a productive member of this company!



I've been doing that all week, and now it's come home to roost.  I need to have this whitepaper to my boss sometime tonight and I'm still over here posting.  I feel like I'm back in school and pulling an all nighter.


----------



## scarlett873

See I knew there were other states! 

I am worn out...on my feet all day and it really takes it out of me. I've got one project to finish tomorrow, in addition to icing the cupcakes. Thankfully, the cupcake decorating is the easy part! 

I'm taking some tylenol and going to bed...


----------



## chirurgeon

Hi everyone, its been so busy at work this week.  I was so exhausted last night I couldn't keep my eyes open after dinner. I was asleep by 9.  I took mom to visit a friend in a nursing home tonight.  This is depressing for her.  Mom's friend has had many health problems over the years and seems to have just kind of given up on getting better.  Mom and I had to go to Dairy Queen for mood elevators.  Peanut Buster Parfait for Mom, Brownie Batter Blizzard for me. Sorry, side trip over.

My DAP adventure will be beginning 5 1/2 hours earlier than planned.  SW dropped the price on the early non stop flight out of Pittsburgh, so Hope and I are getting to Disney before NOON.   Still debating the full plan for Saturday.  "Another" podcast is having stuff that weekend.  The possibility of seeing another host go on Dinosaur is very tempting.  The castle lighting, riding the TTA and TSM are the only set in stone plans right now. I am being very fluid for this trip.  I just keep telling myself, I will be there 4 months after DAP to enjoy the things that are there year round.  

I am rambling at this point.  Long weekend coming up.  Sorry I'm going to miss the Indianapolis Meet.  Todd still hasn't said when he is picking me up, so I guess he isn't coming for me. 




Kim


----------



## YellowMickeyPonchos

Kim - Oh no he isn't actually going to do it this year, is he?  He weaseled last year.  BTW - they asked me to be a guest sometime.  Need to make sure it's okay with Pete first.

Well everyone - I'm back to DL today.  Going to finally go to bed after fighting with the podcast blog software.  Hopefully Leah will have my new blog up tomorrow sometime.

Let me know if you guys like my FB DL updates.  I'll keep sending them if you do.

Missed you all this week when I was busy at DL.  Didn't have free internet like the hotel promised.   I'll have it at the DLH, though!!!!


----------



## spaddy

chirurgeon said:


> Hi everyone, its been so busy at work this week.  I was so exhausted last night I couldn't keep my eyes open after dinner. I was asleep by 9.  I took mom to visit a friend in a nursing home tonight.  This is depressing for her.  Mom's friend has had many health problems over the years and seems to have just kind of given up on getting better.  Mom and I had to go to Dairy Queen for mood elevators.  Peanut Buster Parfait for Mom, Brownie Batter Blizzard for me. Sorry, side trip over.
> 
> My DAP adventure will be beginning 5 1/2 hours earlier than planned.  SW dropped the price on the early non stop flight out of Pittsburgh, so Hope and I are getting to Disney before NOON.   Still debating the full plan for Saturday.  "Another" podcast is having stuff that weekend.  The possibility of seeing another host go on Dinosaur is very tempting.  The castle lighting, riding the TTA and TSM are the only set in stone plans right now. I am being very fluid for this trip.  I just keep telling myself, I will be there 4 months after DAP to enjoy the things that are there year round.
> 
> I am rambling at this point.  Long weekend coming up.  Sorry I'm going to miss the Indianapolis Meet.  Todd still hasn't said when he is picking me up, so I guess he isn't coming for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim



Sorry about your mom's friend.  

I thought someone was coming to Pittsburgh to pick me up too. I hope everyone has a great time in Indy this weekend.

I am glad you were able to move to the earlier flight.  Southwest's fares have seem to come down a little bit since the booking window opened.

As a side note, I rode Dinosaur for the first time in May and thought it was was fun.  My 4 year old really liked it too.  I did sort of feel like I had just received a back alignment by the time we got off.


----------



## baby1disney

Good Morning everyone!!

George---I wasn't rolling my eyes in disgust...I thought I had a wink or lol after that comment...I didn't mean to offend you...

Man...I can't seem to do anything right today!! I'm going back to bed and when I wake up...I'll be in Disney!!

Anyways, Nikki-I'm sorry for what happend to you and I hope you are pulling thru ok!!

To all Indy DIS Meet'ers---Have a great time and have a couple for me....either BL Lime, Miller Lite, or definitely Jack and Coke...mmmmmm


----------



## georgemoe

baby1disney said:


> Good Morning everyone!!
> 
> George---I wasn't rolling my eyes in disgust...I thought I had a wink or lol after that comment...I didn't mean to offend you...



Hi Terrie. The  means I was not offended.


----------



## Madi100

Good afternoon everyone.  I hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable holiday weekend!  Madi invited a bunch of friends over this afternoon, so getting picked up for that.


----------



## kimisabella

Hi everyone - hope everyone has a great holiday!  Everyone going to the Indy meet is going to have so much fun!!  I'd love for a meet like that to be closer to me!

I think we're going to head out to the Hamptons for the weekend - we must be crazy.... Labor day weekend + Hamptons = traffic nightmare.
I want to take the girls out for one last long weekend before school starts on Tuesday.  I felt bad they had no vacation this summer.  I keep telling them their vacation is in December, DAP!!


----------



## wildfan1473

Good Afternoon gang!

We took off on a road trip last night to visit good friends who live on Lake Superiour up in the Minnesota arrowhead.  I sat and had juice and coffee with my DH while looking over the lake with loons fishing right in front of us.  It was pretty darn cool.  I guess if I can't be in Indy, this is a pretty good alternative.

Hope everyone has a great holiday weekend!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Happy Indy meet everyone.    I just got home from a fun day at the beach.   We are probably hitting the parks on Sunday.   I hope everyone has a fantastic Holiday.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Totally OT but we just booked the podcast cruise!!!!

Now to get over my fear of boats and being ill.


----------



## LMO429

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Totally OT but we just booked the podcast cruise!!!!
> 
> Now to get over my fear of boats and being ill.




the last podcast cruise with the exception of the last night the boat went so slow you didnt even feel it move.


----------



## jen3003

Good Saturday Morning to everyone!!! 

I hope everyone has a great Labor Day weekend! 

Too bad that means summer is over and we really didn't have much of one this year in Chicago. Well at least I enjoyed a little bit of summer when we were in WDW last week. I can't believe we've been home a week already!


----------



## georgemoe

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Totally OT but we just booked the podcast cruise!!!!
> 
> Now to get over my fear of boats and being ill.



You'll be fine Liz. It took me over 20 years to get DW Deb on a ship and that was PCC 1.0 . She had an enormous fear of getting ill. She just used Bonine before the trip started and had virtually no issues. The only thing she couldn't do was look out into the water when the ship was moving. Out stateroom was 2566 on deck 2 midship. Perfect!


----------



## fakereadhed

jen3003 said:


> Too bad that means summer is over and we really didn't have much of one this year in Chicago. Well at least I enjoyed a little bit of summer when we were in WDW last week. I can't believe we've been home a week already!



We didn't have much of a summer here in MI either. I love fall, just don't enjoy it during the summer. 

Hope everyone has a great holiday weekend! I know the people at the Indy meet will!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Totally OT but we just booked the podcast cruise!!!!
> 
> Now to get over my fear of boats and being ill.



Congrats!  I'm still trying to talk DH into doing this, or at least let me go solo.  Maybe if I got a job...

I've been on one other cruise, and I ended up having to take Bonine when I started to get sick the first night at dinner.  After that, I had no problems.



jen3003 said:


> Good Saturday Morning to everyone!!!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Labor Day weekend!
> 
> Too bad that means summer is over and we really didn't have much of one this year in Chicago. Well at least I enjoyed a little bit of summer when we were in WDW last week. I can't believe we've been home a week already!



We didn't have much of a summer either here in MN.  Hopefully that means we won't have a winter, either!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Launchpad11B

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Totally OT but we just booked the podcast cruise!!!!
> 
> Now to get over my fear of boats and being ill.



Awesome Liz! It's gonna be fun!


----------



## chirurgeon

Just thought I would mention it....

14 WEEKS FROM TODAY! TOY STORY MANIA PARTY 2.0

    

(I know Figment isn't a Pixar character, but he is my favorite.)

Kim


----------



## Donald is #1

Any word yet on when signup is going to be?   I am hoping that it won't be until the end of the month because I am leaving on vacation on Thursday and will be gone for 10 days.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Donald is #1 said:


> Any word yet on when signup is going to be?   I am hoping that it won't be until the end of the month because I am leaving on vacation on Thursday and will be gone for 10 days.



Nope.


----------



## Madi100

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Totally OT but we just booked the podcast cruise!!!!
> 
> Now to get over my fear of boats and being ill.




I was terrified of both.  LOVED every minute of it.  Last night was a little bumpy.  I will definitely take meds all through the cruise this time.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

What is bonnie I dont mean to sound stupid but I have only herd of that patch thing for the motion sickness.


----------



## chirurgeon

Bonine is an over the counter motion sickness medication, like Dramamine, only it doesn't make you drowsy. I found it at Target.

Kim


----------



## dis2cruise

kimisabella said:


> Hi everyone - hope everyone has a great holiday!  Everyone going to the Indy meet is going to have so much fun!!  I'd love for a meet like that to be closer to me!
> 
> I think we're going to head out to the Hamptons for the weekend - we must be crazy.... Labor day weekend + Hamptons = traffic nightmare.
> I want to take the girls out for one last long weekend before school starts on Tuesday.  I felt bad they had no vacation this summer.  I keep telling them their vacation is in December, DAP!!



Hi Andrea!!What a perfect weekend you have in the Hamptons!!  I saw the lobsters that Vinny posted on Face Book...they looked yummy.  Enjoy the rest of your weekend


----------



## kimisabella

dis2cruise said:


> Hi Andrea!!What a perfect weekend you have in the Hamptons!!  I saw the lobsters that Vinny posted on Face Book...they looked yummy.  Enjoy the rest of your weekend



Hi Cheryl - we're having a nice weekend, the weather is perfect.  The lobster dinner was really good!  Vinny was so funny updating FB with all the stages of the dinner .  How was your trip?  I'm still waiting on pics from Jenny's party!!! 

ETA:  I just saw the pics on your FB page - Jenny looks gorgeous and that dress.....it was absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## jen3003

chirurgeon said:


> Just thought I would mention it....
> 
> 14 WEEKS FROM TODAY! TOY STORY MANIA PARTY 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> (I know Figment isn't a Pixar character, but he is my favorite.)
> 
> Kim




Woo Hoo!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## cocowum

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Totally OT but we just booked the podcast cruise!!!!
> 
> Now to get over my fear of boats and being ill.



Yay Liz!!!


----------



## georgemoe

Looks like everyone had a great day yesterday. Lobsters, cheesecake, etc. You guys had a ball! 

I did back yard theater night. Had my dad over (Mom took off to Maine with one of my sis's) and baby sister and family. I wanted to watch some Disney but was outvoted.

#1 - Hotel For dogs
#2 - Paul Blart: Mall Cop

Everyone just left about 20 minutes ago. Now I'm catching up on the DIS. Busy day.


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> Looks like everyone had a great day yesterday. Lobsters, cheesecake, etc. You guys had a ball!
> 
> I did back yard theater night. Had my dad over (Mom took off to Maine with one of my sis's) and baby sister and family. I wanted to watch some Disney but was outvoted.
> 
> #1 - Hotel For dogs
> #2 - Paul Blart: Mall Cop
> 
> Everyone just left about 20 minutes ago. Now I'm catching up on the DIS. Busy day.



Sounds like so much fun George.


Well, this morning after only an hour on the phone with Disney Dining I was able to get some reservations.  I got Chef Mickey's for dinner and breakfast and Le Cellier CP dining package.  I always feel so unsure after I book dining reservations.


----------



## aspen37

spaddy said:


> Sounds like so much fun George.
> 
> 
> Well, this morning after only an hour on the phone with Disney Dining I was able to get some reservations.  I got Chef Mickey's for dinner and breakfast and Le Cellier CP dining package.  I always feel so unsure after I book dining reservations.



I will be calling in 4 days.  It sounds like you got the ADR's you wanted, Anne.


----------



## aspen37

georgemoe said:


> Looks like everyone had a great day yesterday. Lobsters, cheesecake, etc. You guys had a ball!
> 
> I did back yard theater night. Had my dad over (Mom took off to Maine with one of my sis's) and baby sister and family. I wanted to watch some Disney but was outvoted.
> 
> #1 - Hotel For dogs
> #2 - Paul Blart: Mall Cop
> 
> Everyone just left about 20 minutes ago. Now I'm catching up on the DIS. Busy day.



Sounds like a great day, George.


----------



## spaddy

aspen37 said:


> I will be calling in 4 days.  It sounds like you got the ADR's you wanted, Anne.



I am happy with what I got. Especially the CP package, I got the time and date I really wanted.  I am not sure I am going to be happy about paying for it.


----------



## firsttimemom

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Totally OT but we just booked the podcast cruise!!!!
> 
> Now to get over my fear of boats and being ill.



AWESOME! I take bonine for the first couple days. I should have kept taking it bcs that last night on 1.0 was a doozy.


----------



## kimisabella

georgemoe said:


> Looks like everyone had a great day yesterday. Lobsters, cheesecake, etc. You guys had a ball!
> 
> I did back yard theater night. Had my dad over (Mom took off to Maine with one of my sis's) and baby sister and family. I wanted to watch some Disney but was outvoted.
> 
> #1 - Hotel For dogs
> #2 - Paul Blart: Mall Cop
> 
> Everyone just left about 20 minutes ago. Now I'm catching up on the DIS. Busy day.



That sounds like so much fun,George !  I'm sure you are a wonderful host!!!




spaddy said:


> Sounds like so much fun George.
> 
> 
> Well, this morning after only an hour on the phone with Disney Dining I was able to get some reservations.  I got Chef Mickey's for dinner and breakfast and Le Cellier CP dining package.  I always feel so unsure after I book dining reservations.




Anne, you are so lucky to have snagged Le Cellier for CP!  Which day are you going?


----------



## spaddy

kimisabella said:


> Anne, you are so lucky to have snagged Le Cellier for CP!  Which day are you going?



I booked the 10th with 3:40 lunch/dinner and 6:45 show.  I like to eat early and I wanted to see the 6:45 show.  The person on the phone seemed like he didn't even want to look because I said I wanted dinner.  I just didn't want to do the 5PM show.  I want to try to see the show in the dark because we saw the 5PM show last time.  I am assuming it will be dark by 6:45.


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Looks like everyone had a great day yesterday. Lobsters, cheesecake, etc. You guys had a ball!
> 
> I did back yard theater night. Had my dad over (Mom took off to Maine with one of my sis's) and baby sister and family. I wanted to watch some Disney but was outvoted.
> 
> #1 - Hotel For dogs
> #2 - Paul Blart: Mall Cop
> 
> Everyone just left about 20 minutes ago. Now I'm catching up on the DIS. Busy day.



Backyard theater sounds like fun George. Alicia and I were lucky enough to have dinner with Jeff & Val last night. Nothing like spending time with DIS friends!


----------



## kimisabella

spaddy said:


> I booked the 10th with 3:40 lunch/dinner and 6:45 show.  I like to eat early and I wanted to see the 6:45 show.  The person on the phone seemed like he didn't even want to look because I said I wanted dinner.  I just didn't want to do the 5PM show.  I want to try to see the show in the dark because we saw the 5PM show last time.  I am assuming it will be dark by 6:45.



That worked out well!  I'm sure it will be dark by then, we'll see what happens when I call on Wednesday.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Launchpad11B said:


> Backyard theater sounds like fun George. Alicia and I were lucky enough to have dinner with Jeff & Val last night. Nothing like spending time with DIS friends!



That's such a great picture!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Launchpad11B said:


> Backyard theater sounds like fun George. Alicia and I were lucky enough to have dinner with Jeff & Val last night. Nothing like spending time with DIS friends!



You're hiding the broken finger, Paul...don't be ashamed, even 1st Sgt. Incredible gets injured ONCE in a while!


----------



## OKW Lover

Launchpad11B said:


> Backyard theater sounds like fun George. Alicia and I were lucky enough to have dinner with Jeff & Val last night. Nothing like spending time with DIS friends!



Its a great picture because of the great subjects!  

We had a great time too and the time just flew by.


----------



## Madi100

Great picture, Paul!  It looks like it has been a great week for DISers to meet.  December needs to hurry up and get here for me!


----------



## Launchpad11B

UrsulasShadow said:


> You're hiding the broken finger, Paul...don't be ashamed, even 1st Sgt. Incredible gets injured ONCE in a while!



Unfortunately lately it's been more than once in a while Mindy! 



OKW Lover said:


> Its a great picture because of the great subjects!
> 
> We had a great time too and the time just flew by.







Madi100 said:


> Great picture, Paul!  It looks like it has been a great week for DISers to meet.  December needs to hurry up and get here for me!



Us too Nicole. The Indy pictures really made me miss all of our DISer friends.


----------



## chirurgeon

Madi100 said:


> Great picture, Paul!  It looks like it has been a great week for DISers to meet.  December needs to hurry up and get here for me!



I know what you mean, Nicole.  I am very jealous of the people who went to the Indy meet.  And Paul, be more careful.  I don't like my favorite 1st Sargent being hurt. (Alicia, that is favorite in a perfectly platonic manner.)

Kim


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


> Sounds like so much fun George.
> 
> 
> Well, this morning after only an hour on the phone with Disney Dining I was able to get some reservations.  I got Chef Mickey's for dinner and breakfast and Le Cellier CP dining package.  I always feel so unsure after I book dining reservations.





aspen37 said:


> Sounds like a great day, George.



It is really fun Anne and Anna. Dad really got a kick out of it. After over 70 years, he is finally interested in movies. He asked me what size the outdoor screen was. When I told him it was 96" he asked if I could make a bigger one. 

Anne glad to hear about the ADR's.Good luck when you call for yours Anna. 



firsttimemom said:


> AWESOME! I take bonine for the first couple days. I should have kept taking it bcs that last night on 1.0 was a doozy.



I just took the drink tickets on the last night. 



kimisabella said:


> That sounds like so much fun,George !  I'm sure you are a wonderful host!!!



If chips and dip make me a wonderful host well ok then.  Thanks Andrea. Sounds like you, Vin, and the girls are having a great time in the Hamptons. 



spaddy said:


> I just didn't want to do the 5PM show.  I want to try to see the show in the dark because we saw the 5PM show last time.  I am assuming it will be dark by 6:45.



It will be plenty dark at 6:45. Castle Dream Lights was 6:15 or so last year and it was great.



Launchpad11B said:


> Backyard theater sounds like fun George. Alicia and I were lucky enough to have dinner with Jeff & Val last night. Nothing like spending time with DIS friends!



Awesome photo Paul.  What happened to the food? 



UrsulasShadow said:


> You're hiding the broken finger, Paul...don't be ashamed, even 1st Sgt. Incredible gets injured ONCE in a while!



Pinkie broke his pinkie?


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> You call it 'being a productive member of the company'. I call it planning DAP.



hehehe I must remember this



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Totally OT but we just booked the podcast cruise!!!!
> 
> Now to get over my fear of boats and being ill.



Yea, it's gonna be awesome, nothing tofear aboutt he boat, maybe just some of those who will be on it 



chirurgeon said:


> Just thought I would mention it....
> 
> 14 WEEKS FROM TODAY! TOY STORY MANIA PARTY 2.0
> 
> 
> Kim



Yea, 8 weeks till my 7 day cruise, 14 days till DAP its gonna be a great Fall!!!

Paul, sorry about your finger....

Glad to hear everyone had such a great Indy Meet, sounds like a blast..

John and I have had a a wonderful date weekend, just hanging out together, shopping, dining and cruise planning.  We try to do this as often as possible as we sometimes forget that weekends aren't just for errands and chores but a time to relax and have fun..

Hopee veryone enjoy your holiday tomorrow


----------



## spaddy

Launchpad11B said:


> Backyard theater sounds like fun George. Alicia and I were lucky enough to have dinner with Jeff & Val last night. Nothing like spending time with DIS friends!



Great photo!!!



kimisabella said:


> That worked out well!  I'm sure it will be dark by then, we'll see what happens when I call on Wednesday.



Good luck!!!


----------



## kathrna

Good Monday/Labor Day to all!!!  I hope that you had great summers!  By the sounds of it, many had FUN FUN FUN weekends-- except you, Todd. 

I hope all the kids/teachers have a great first day tomorrow.  Parents, don't try to be too giddy saying your goodbyes tomorrow.   

I'm off to do some yard work on this beautiful North Carolina morning.  It's overcast, not humid and a pleasant 69 degrees.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Happy Labor Day everyone.   We are hanging at the house today.  The MK looks awesome all decked out for Halloween.  The crowds seemed heavy yesterday but it was EMH.   Only 95 days left til DAP!!!


----------



## TXYankee

Enjoy Labor Day!

Savor the end of summer with cook outs, friends and family!


----------



## halliesmommy01

Hope everyone had a great weekend. DH worked all weekend as usual. Hallie had a sleep over at our house on Friday with the nicest little girl. Yesterday was my MIL's and nephews birthday. Going to MIL's after Dave gets back from the City Museum for her birthday dinner. MIL has Tyson already since I needed to work from home for a bit today.


----------



## Donald is #1

I hope everyone is having a great weekend!  I spent some time this morning adding another day to my December trip.  I will now be coming down 1 day earlier and staying at POR on an AP rate that night before moving to Kidani.  I added the night because I found out this weekend that PixelMania will be occuring the weekend before DAP.  So now I will have 12 nights with PixelMania on the first weekend and DAP on my second weekend.


----------



## exwdwcm

happy labor day all!

great pic of the Lunny's and Alves'.   looks like a good time had by all. 

spending today doing NO laboring!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Hi friends!

Had a great weekend at the beach.  Looks like everyone else had a great weekend too.


----------



## rlduvall

Looks like I'm finally in.  DH gave me his blessing today for another December solo trip.  I'll be there from 12/9 - 12/14;  Resort - unknown.   Now I'm just debating if I want to join the hordes for DATW.


----------



## Launchpad11B

rlduvall said:


> Looks like I'm finally in.  DH gave me his blessing today for another December solo trip.  I'll be there from 12/9 - 12/14;  Resort - unknown.   Now I'm just debating if I want to join the hordes for DATW.



Glad to hear you're coming! There is no debate, you're coming to DATW!!! It's going to be to much fun to miss.


----------



## AnneR

Booked my airline tickets tonight.  
Woo Hoo.  It cost me $72 including taxes for my round trip ticket cause I had enough points for a free one-way ticket.  I am arriving Thursday about 12:00 and leaving Monday about 3:00.


----------



## dis2cruise

AnneR said:


> Booked my airline tickets tonight.
> Woo Hoo.  It cost me $72 including taxes for my round trip ticket cause I had enough points for a free one-way ticket.  I am arriving Thursday about 12:00 and leaving Monday about 3:00.



Wow that is great!!


----------



## OKW Lover

rlduvall said:


> Now I'm just debating if I want to join the hordes for DATW.



Debating??  What's there to debate?


----------



## TXYankee

AnneR said:


> Booked my airline tickets tonight.
> Woo Hoo.  It cost me $72 including taxes for my round trip ticket cause I had enough points for a free one-way ticket.  I am arriving Thursday about 12:00 and leaving Monday about 3:00.



Fantastic!!  Great price and good travel times.  Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## Minnie Lor

I booked all of my ADR's this morning  and got everything that I wanted. I got Kouzzina for a party of 8, Boma for a party of two, Chef Mickey's for a party of 15 and tea at the GF for a party of 14.


----------



## scarlett873

Morning everyone!

We had so much fun this weekend...just a preview of the fun yet to come during DAP!!


----------



## TXYankee

Minnie Lor said:


> I booked all of my ADR's this morning  and got everything that I wanted. I got Kouzzina for a party of 8, Boma for a party of two, Chef Mickey's for a party of 15 and tea at the GF for a party of 14.



Wow!!

What a way to start the day!  What time did you call in or get on line?

I am so glad you got the reservations you wanted!


----------



## Minnie Lor

TXYankee said:


> Wow!!
> 
> What a way to start the day!  What time did you call in or get on line?
> 
> I am so glad you got the reservations you wanted!



I started in calling at 5:55 am my time and they started answering at 6 am on the dot. Then I went back to bed.


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> We had so much fun this weekend...just a preview of the fun yet to come during DAP!!


I have to agree.  It was great seeing you and Matthew again and everyone else!  Woo!


----------



## baby1disney

Launchpad11B said:


> Backyard theater sounds like fun George. Alicia and I were lucky enough to have dinner with Jeff & Val last night. Nothing like spending time with DIS friends!



Um...OK!!!!

Someone please remind to wear a helmet when we do DATW!!! I may bump into someone by accident and if I bump into Paul...I'm out!!!

Anyways, I had a great weekend. Hubby and I spent some quailty time together and it was nice. I hope everyone had a great weekend!!


----------



## jeanigor

Launchpad11B said:


> Backyard theater sounds like fun George. Alicia and I were lucky enough to have dinner with Jeff & Val last night. Nothing like spending time with DIS friends!



That seating arrangement looks vaguely familiar.... 



rlduvall said:


> Looks like I'm finally in.  DH gave me his blessing today for another December solo trip.  I'll be there from 12/9 - 12/14;  Resort - unknown.   Now I'm just debating if I want to join the hordes for DATW.



Wooo HOOOOOO!!!



AnneR said:


> Booked my airline tickets tonight.
> Woo Hoo.  It cost me $72 including taxes for my round trip ticket cause I had enough points for a free one-way ticket.  I am arriving Thursday about 12:00 and leaving Monday about 3:00.



Great rates! Sounds like your flight time are around ours. Wonder if we'll be on the same Magical Express buses?

Sounds like everyone had a wonderful weekend.

13 weeks and 4 days until Toy Story Midway Mania 2.0!!!!!!!
*That means 13 weeks and one more day of work!!!!!*


----------



## baby1disney

Hi Todd!!

I had something to ask you, but I can't seem to remember it right now...................

Oh Well!! I hope you had a good weekend!!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

HI ya'll!


----------



## aspen37

Hi everyone! It sounds like everyone had a great weekend?

I only have 13 weeks or 92 days left until I get to leave for WDW. 

I hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## kimisabella

Well tomorrow is the day I get to make ADR's for this trip.  I cannot believe how much time I have spent thinking/planning for the meals.  I like it better when we don't have the dining plan - that way we can go with the flow.  I am going to try for mostly restaurants within the parks that way there is less time traveling around.  I feel like if I don't get the good adr's I'm going to disappoint everyone - that's the part I don't like about being the planner!


----------



## georgemoe

Minnie Lor said:


> I booked all of my ADR's this morning  and got everything that I wanted. I got Kouzzina for a party of 8, Boma for a party of two, Chef Mickey's for a party of 15 and tea at the GF for a party of 14.



Way to go Lorie. 



kimisabella said:


> Well tomorrow is the day I get to make ADR's for this trip.  I cannot believe how much time I have spent thinking/planning for the meals.  I like it better when we don't have the dining plan - that way we can go with the flow.  I am going to try for mostly restaurants within the parks that way there is less time traveling around.  I feel like if I don't get the good adr's I'm going to disappoint everyone - that's the part I don't like about being the planner!



I'm sure you'll do fine with your ADR's Andrea.


----------



## kathrna

Hey, everyone!  Glad to see we made it back to the boards safe and sound.  According to FB, all the little kiddos got off to school all snazzy and smiles.

Where's the updated spread sheet?  

Does anyone know what time one would have to eat lunch to do the earliest CP?  I don't want to sit on the phone w/reservations just to ask.  

Thanks!  Enjoy the rest of the day.


----------



## katscradle

Good afternoon guy's!
Well we are back from our little vacation at the cottage.
It was great! 
John took the boys camping for the little one's first camping trip over on a small island on the lake.
Johnny did wonderful for his first camping trip, and even went to bed in the tent by himself.
Got all my ADR's made, George thank Deb for me. 
Today was the first day for the boys back to school. 
I have washed the entire kitchen down.
My house should be back to normal by the end of the week. 
Sounds like everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Dodie

Back from a whirlwind WDW trip! Just dropping in to say hi!


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> Good afternoon guy's!
> Well we are back from our little vacation at the cottage.
> It was great!
> John took the boys camping for the little one's first camping trip over on a small island on the lake.
> Johnny did wonderful for his first camping trip, and even went to bed in the tent by himself.
> Got all my ADR's made, George thank Deb for me.
> Today was the first day for the boys back to school.
> I have washed the entire kitchen down.
> My house should be back to normal by the end of the week.
> Sounds like everyone had a great weekend.



Hi Kat. Glad you guys had a fun time at the cottage! Nice to have you back.



Dodie said:


> Back from a whirlwind WDW trip! Just dropping in to say hi!


----------



## baby1disney

It sounds like everyone had a great time at the Indy meet this weekend!! I can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## baby1disney

Hey...I just found this Thought of the Day and I thought I'd share it with you guys!! Here it is:

*Married men should forget their mistakes. There's no point for two people to remember the same thing!!*

How true is this??!?!??


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> That seating arrangement looks vaguely familiar....
> 
> 
> 
> Wooo HOOOOOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great rates! Sounds like your flight time are around ours. Wonder if we'll be on the same Magical Express buses?
> 
> Sounds like everyone had a wonderful weekend.
> 
> 13 weeks and 4 days until Toy Story Midway Mania 2.0!!!!!!!
> *That means 13 weeks and one more day of work!!!!!*



We very well could be on the same ME bus.  Should we have a secret sign to identify each other?


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> We very well could be on the same ME bus.  Should we have a secret sign to identify each other?



If you need a secret sign to recognize me, you aren't paying enough attention.

(Hint: Look for the dude with a tiara. If there are more than one of us, I'll be with a Celebrity [aka my Vice Queen, Jaime]. If that's still not enough, I'll have a PCC 1.0 sling bag en tow. However, I don't quite know what I'll be wearing yet, I haven't planned that far. Give me two months and I will get back to you.)


----------



## exwdwcm

Don't worry Anne- you can't miss Todd and his dashing smile and tiara!!!  

sounds like all enjoyed a great holiday weekend.   I ended up getting sick yesterday....went to the doc today and it is the flu.  lovely.  still had to go to work since my boss was getting on to me about missing too much (he 'forgot' how i negotiated 3 weeks of vacation vs. 2 in my contract......).    so i worked with the flu, just waiting on DH to get home so i can crash, until then, i am watching DS play.  

Dodie- welcome home!!!  

Lorie- congrats on the ADRs.  i make mine on Friday.  I hope i get what we want.  I understand the 'pressure', Andrea.


----------



## backyardponder

I'm looking for information on the December event.  I've gone through the first few pages of this thread and the last 10.  Can someone point me to it?  We'll be at BWV Dec 10-15.

Thanks!


----------



## spaddy

kathrna said:


> Does anyone know what time one would have to eat lunch to do the earliest CP?  I don't want to sit on the phone w/reservations just to ask.



This is from memory from 2 years ago, but I think we ate around 2 for the 5PM show.  I think it just depends on what they have available.


----------



## Minnie Lor

exwdwcm said:


> sounds like all enjoyed a great holiday weekend.   I ended up getting sick yesterday....went to the doc today and it is the flu.  lovely.  still had to go to work since my boss was getting on to me about missing too much (he 'forgot' how i negotiated 3 weeks of vacation vs. 2 in my contract......).



I can't believe that he made you work with the flu. Does he not read the papers, listen to the news, etc. Well maybe he will come down with it - serves him right. Hope you feel better!!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> If you need a secret sign to recognize me, you aren't paying enough attention.
> 
> (Hint: Look for the dude with a tiara. If there are more than one of us, I'll be with a Celebrity [aka my Vice Queen, Jaime]. If that's still not enough, I'll have a PCC 1.0 sling bag en tow. However, I don't quite know what I'll be wearing yet, I haven't planned that far. Give me two months and I will get back to you.)



My mistake.  I thought for sure you were slumming it with the peasants on this tour


----------



## jeanigor

backyardponder said:


> I'm looking for information on the December event.  I've gone through the first few pages of this thread and the last 10.  Can someone point me to it?  We'll be at BWV Dec 10-15.
> 
> Thanks!



Here is a grid of stuff planned, either by the DIS Unplugged Team or DISers. I don't know of anything else that has been set.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Just bought my tickets to MVMCP on the 13th.   Added a night to DAP whoo hoo  Half of my family is coming down.   The only downside is I have to miss some of DATW to have dinner with my family.   Oh well sacrifices have to be made sometimes.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> If you need a secret sign to recognize me, you aren't paying enough attention.
> 
> (Hint: Look for the dude with a tiara. If there are more than one of us, I'll be with a Celebrity [aka my Vice Queen, Jaime]. If that's still not enough, I'll have a PCC 1.0 sling bag en tow. However, I don't quite know what I'll be wearing yet, I haven't planned that far. Give me two months and I will get back to you.)




that had me bursting a gut!


----------



## katscradle

exwdwcm said:


> Don't worry Anne- you can't miss Todd and his dashing smile and tiara!!!
> 
> sounds like all enjoyed a great holiday weekend.   I ended up getting sick yesterday....went to the doc today and it is the flu.  lovely.  still had to go to work since my boss was getting on to me about missing too much (he 'forgot' how i negotiated 3 weeks of vacation vs. 2 in my contract......).    so i worked with the flu, just waiting on DH to get home so i can crash, until then, i am watching DS play.
> 
> Dodie- welcome home!!!
> 
> Lorie- congrats on the ADRs.  i make mine on Friday.  I hope i get what we want.  I understand the 'pressure', Andrea.




Here's hoping what you have rubs off on him!


----------



## MerriePoppins

exwdwcm said:


> Don't worry Anne- you can't miss Todd and his dashing smile and tiara!!!
> 
> sounds like all enjoyed a great holiday weekend.   I ended up getting sick yesterday....went to the doc today and it is the flu.  lovely.  still had to go to work since my boss was getting on to me about missing too much (he 'forgot' how i negotiated 3 weeks of vacation vs. 2 in my contract......).    so i worked with the flu, just waiting on DH to get home so i can crash, until then, i am watching DS play.
> 
> Dodie- welcome home!!!
> 
> Lorie- congrats on the ADRs.  i make mine on Friday.  I hope i get what we want.  I understand the 'pressure', Andrea.



Hope you feel better soon.   Sure hope you didn't pass that nasty flu to your boss while you were at work...SICK !!!  That would just be awful,?! 

Take care.  Rest, drink fluids, watch movies, read good books.


----------



## kathrna

Good morning everyone!  Happy Wednesday!


----------



## baby1disney

Good Morning everyone!!

Has anyone ever planned a family reunion?? I kinda got assigned this....well mostly because I work for a hotel chain and I can get friends and family discounts for the group. Ugh...I hate that some of my family knows that. That's the only time they contact me on their own!!

But..anyways...getting ready to celebrate my 1yr wedding anniversary with DH this weekend...don't know what to do.....

@Todd---Loove you clue!! Who knows!! Maybe I'll run into you at the airport...I think I will be leaving from Detroit.


----------



## wildfan1473

Good Morning Everyone! 



exwdwcm said:


> sounds like all enjoyed a great holiday weekend.   I ended up getting sick yesterday....went to the doc today and it is the flu.  lovely.  still had to go to work since my boss was getting on to me about missing too much (he 'forgot' how i negotiated 3 weeks of vacation vs. 2 in my contract......).    so i worked with the flu, just waiting on DH to get home so i can crash, until then, i am watching DS play.



I agree with everyone else, I hope you got him sick too!

Well, I've had a sucky morning so far.  I went out for a walk after the boys got on the bus, and I had a neighbor's dog tag along.  I live out in the sticks, so I don't know who's dog it was, but there's always someone's dog tagging along.  Anywhoo, another neighbor's dog saw him and ran out in the road to say hi, and a truck came by, swerved to miss the dog following me, and ended up hitting the dog that ran out of the driveway.  Turns out, the homeowner and driver are friends, both of them had their kids with them who saw the whole thing, and here's me comforting and stroking the poor dog as his life drained out of him.  I called DH and told him about it, and his comment was "well, at least your day can't get any worse".


----------



## wildfan1473

baby1disney said:


> Good Morning everyone!!
> 
> Has anyone ever planned a family reunion?? I kinda got assigned this....well mostly because I work for a hotel chain and I can get friends and family discounts for the group. Ugh...I hate that some of my family knows that. That's the only time they contact me on their own!!
> 
> But..anyways...getting ready to celebrate my 1yr wedding anniversary with DH this weekend...don't know what to do.....
> 
> @Todd---Loove you clue!! Who knows!! Maybe I'll run into you at the airport...I think I will be leaving from Detroit.



We just hosted a family reunion with over 150 people from all over North America, and even a couple from Europe.  It was ALOT of work, but well worth it 

Happy Anniversary!  We're celebrating our 10th next week, I have no idea where the time has gone.


----------



## kathrna

wildfan1473 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with everyone else, I hope you got him sick too!
> 
> Well, I've had a sucky morning so far.  I went out for a walk after the boys got on the bus, and I had a neighbor's dog tag along.  I live out in the sticks, so I don't know who's dog it was, but there's always someone's dog tagging along.  Anywhoo, another neighbor's dog saw him and ran out in the road to say hi, and a truck came by, swerved to miss the dog following me, and ended up hitting the dog that ran out of the driveway.  Turns out, the homeowner and driver are friends, both of them had their kids with them who saw the whole thing, and here's me comforting and stroking the poor dog as his life drained out of him.  I called DH and told him about it, and his comment was "well, at least your day can't get any worse".



My Goodness, Jennifer!  I'm sorry to hear that this is how your day started.  How emotional.    Let's hope for a better rest of the day.


----------



## spaddy

baby1disney said:


> Good Morning everyone!!
> 
> Has anyone ever planned a family reunion?? I kinda got assigned this....well mostly because I work for a hotel chain and I can get friends and family discounts for the group. Ugh...I hate that some of my family knows that. That's the only time they contact me on their own!!
> 
> But..anyways...getting ready to celebrate my 1yr wedding anniversary with DH this weekend...don't know what to do.....
> 
> @Todd---Loove you clue!! Who knows!! Maybe I'll run into you at the airport...I think I will be leaving from Detroit.



No suggestions, but Happy Anniversary.



wildfan1473 said:


> We just hosted a family reunion with over 150 people from all over North America, and even a couple from Europe.  It was ALOT of work, but well worth it
> 
> Happy Anniversary!  We're celebrating our 10th next week, I have no idea where the time has gone.



My 10th is coming up too and we have no idea what to do.  A trip to Food and Wine would be great, but it's not going to happen.  I think we might be going camping.



wildfan1473 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with everyone else, I hope you got him sick too!
> 
> Well, I've had a sucky morning so far.  I went out for a walk after the boys got on the bus, and I had a neighbor's dog tag along.  I live out in the sticks, so I don't know who's dog it was, but there's always someone's dog tagging along.  Anywhoo, another neighbor's dog saw him and ran out in the road to say hi, and a truck came by, swerved to miss the dog following me, and ended up hitting the dog that ran out of the driveway.  Turns out, the homeowner and driver are friends, both of them had their kids with them who saw the whole thing, and here's me comforting and stroking the poor dog as his life drained out of him.  I called DH and told him about it, and his comment was "well, at least your day can't get any worse".



Oh no, that sounds awful.  I hit a deer two years ago and I still tell my son it was a rock.  (He is young and it was dark)  I can't imagine hitting a dog with my kid in the car or having someone hit my dog while my kid was there.


----------



## baby1disney

wildfan1473 said:


> We just hosted a family reunion with over 150 people from all over North America, and even a couple from Europe.  It was ALOT of work, but well worth it
> 
> Happy Anniversary!  We're celebrating our 10th next week, I have no idea where the time has gone.


Thank you spaddt and wildfan for the wishes!!! Although...if you wannna send me the real Wishes...I wouldn't oppose to that...not at all!!!

I think my two older cousins are actually planning this...but for some reason...I can see where this is heading...better prepare for it!!

Also...sorry about your morning wildfan!! I'm sure that was tragic to see and I just hope it gets better!!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

wildfan1473 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with everyone else, I hope you got him sick too!
> 
> Well, I've had a sucky morning so far.  I went out for a walk after the boys got on the bus, and I had a neighbor's dog tag along.  I live out in the sticks, so I don't know who's dog it was, but there's always someone's dog tagging along.  Anywhoo, another neighbor's dog saw him and ran out in the road to say hi, and a truck came by, swerved to miss the dog following me, and ended up hitting the dog that ran out of the driveway.  Turns out, the homeowner and driver are friends, both of them had their kids with them who saw the whole thing, and here's me comforting and stroking the poor dog as his life drained out of him.  I called DH and told him about it, and his comment was "well, at least your day can't get any worse".



How terrible.   ((HUGS)) hope your day gets better.


----------



## backyardponder

jeanigor said:


> Here is a grid of stuff planned, either by the DIS Unplugged Team or DISers. I don't know of anything else that has been set.



THANKS!  I suppose this is the thread to keep an eye on for updates.  If not, please let me know.


----------



## baby1disney

@backyardponder--Yes!!! It is!1 The people on here are great and help you with pretty much any kind of questions you may have. Todd(jeanigor)is famous for his spreadsheets...from what I hear. He's very good at answering questions as well as others on here!! I'm sure that you'll find out what you'll need to know!!

Also...if you look thru at least 3-4 of the first thread pages..you'll find people who signed up for DATW(Drinking Around The World at EPCOT), who you are..screen name and real name(that's by me), for people who are going to MVMCP(Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party) and a host of other thread topics!! Check it out. I'm sure you'll have fun!!

Also..I don't know if this is your first trip or not to the World, but I always spell out abbreviations for people...unless you're a veteran Hope I didn't offend you!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

wildfan1473 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with everyone else, I hope you got him sick too!
> 
> Well, I've had a sucky morning so far.  I went out for a walk after the boys got on the bus, and I had a neighbor's dog tag along.  I live out in the sticks, so I don't know who's dog it was, but there's always someone's dog tagging along.  Anywhoo, another neighbor's dog saw him and ran out in the road to say hi, and a truck came by, swerved to miss the dog following me, and ended up hitting the dog that ran out of the driveway.  Turns out, the homeowner and driver are friends, both of them had their kids with them who saw the whole thing, and here's me comforting and stroking the poor dog as his life drained out of him.  I called DH and told him about it, and his comment was "well, at least your day can't get any worse".



Oh wow! That would've upset me as well. I'm sorry for you, the owners, and the kids.


----------



## wildfan1473

kathrna said:


> My Goodness, Jennifer!  I'm sorry to hear that this is how your day started.  How emotional.    Let's hope for a better rest of the day.





spaddy said:


> Oh no, that sounds awful.  I hit a deer two years ago and I still tell my son it was a rock.  (He is young and it was dark)  I can't imagine hitting a dog with my kid in the car or having someone hit my dog while my kid was there.





baby1disney said:


> Also...sorry about your morning wildfan!! I'm sure that was tragic to see and I just hope it gets better!!!





IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> How terrible.   ((HUGS)) hope your day gets better.





Minnie Lor said:


> Oh wow! That would've upset me as well. I'm sorry for you, the owners, and the kids.



Thanks everyone, I really appreciate it.  

spaddy - DS7 was with my FIL when he hit a deer a couple of years ago, he wanted to go back and get it and see if we could still stuff it for our wall   We have just a _few _stuffed vermints in our house....

I do have some good news to share - my AAA agent called, and she has our Disney docs and ME tags for our trip next month, and is putting them in the mail today


----------



## DVCsince02

Oh Jennifer, I am so sorry to hear about your terrible morning.  Take comfort knowing you were there to comfort him/her and that they weren't alone.   



baby1disney said:


> Good Morning everyone!!
> 
> Has anyone ever planned a family reunion?? I kinda got assigned this....well mostly because I work for a hotel chain and I can get friends and family discounts for the group. Ugh...I hate that some of my family knows that. That's the only time they contact me on their own!!



Good luck!


----------



## kimisabella

So I made all of my adr's today.  I saw on one of the threads on the restaurant board that the system was allowing people to start booking at 
3am, so...........of course I woke up at 3 and sure enough I was able to book all my adr's.  Got mostly everything I wanted, had to switch some times around, but all in all I think everyone's happy.

I did call this morning and got the CP dinner package at Tutto Italia on 
December 9th.  I was actually quite shocked I got in.  I know it's not a good use of dining credits, but, my mother was really happy as we've never done the CP before, so, that's all that matters.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Congrats on getting all of your ADR's. Some people aren't having any problems and some people can't get any.


----------



## kimisabella

Minnie Lor said:


> Congrats on getting all of your ADR's. Some people aren't having any problems and some people can't get any.



I know...I saw a few threads where they are saying they want to cancel their trips because they weren't able to get any dining adr's... I think that's a little dramatic


----------



## exwdwcm

wildfan1473 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with everyone else, I hope you got him sick too!
> 
> Well, I've had a sucky morning so far. I went out for a walk after the boys got on the bus, and I had a neighbor's dog tag along. I live out in the sticks, so I don't know who's dog it was, but there's always someone's dog tagging along. Anywhoo, another neighbor's dog saw him and ran out in the road to say hi, and a truck came by, swerved to miss the dog following me, and ended up hitting the dog that ran out of the driveway. Turns out, the homeowner and driver are friends, both of them had their kids with them who saw the whole thing, and here's me comforting and stroking the poor dog as his life drained out of him. I called DH and told him about it, and his comment was "well, at least your day can't get any worse".


oh gosh Jennifer- that is terrible.  so sorry you had to experience that.   i truly hope your day gets better and the bad memory of this fades soon.  

Andrea- yeah on the ADRs!!!  so you made them all online, right?  Has anyone tried to make them online for parties larger than 8-10?  does even let you put that many people in?  I know they told me to call group dining, but heck, if it lets you start at 3am for online, then i might try it if they can accomodate our group.  i guess i need to play around with it and see.  

flu is still kicking my bottom.  here at work again though.   went to bed at 7:30pm though, the minute DH got home to watch our DS.   I was trying not to touch DS and he just didn't understand why i wasn't cuddling with him.   did get some drugs though, hopefully kicks it out soon.  more than anything, i am just beat down like a truck hit me.


----------



## kimisabella

exwdwcm said:


> oh gosh Jennifer- that is terrible.  so sorry you had to experience that.   i truly hope your day gets better and the bad memory of this fades soon.
> 
> Andrea- yeah on the ADRs!!!  so you made them all online, right?  Has anyone tried to make them online for parties larger than 8-10?  does even let you put that many people in?  I know they told me to call group dining, but heck, if it lets you start at 3am for online, then i might try it if they can accomodate our group.  i guess i need to play around with it and see.
> 
> flu is still kicking my bottom.  here at work again though.   went to bed at 7:30pm though, the minute DH got home to watch our DS.   I was trying not to touch DS and he just didn't understand why i wasn't cuddling with him.   did get some drugs though, hopefully kicks it out soon.  more than anything, i am just beat down like a truck hit me.




Hi Michelle - sorry to hear about the flu, it really stinks being sick, and to have to work, and be a mommy, and do all the stuff at home!!!  You really need a vacation !

Yes, I did do most of the adr's online, except for the CP dinner package which has to be done over the phone.  The online system takes a while to get used to, but, it certainly is nice to look up adr's whenever you want to.  I think for parties of 10 or more, you need to call WDW directly and can't do it online.


----------



## Minnie Lor

exwdwcm said:


> Andrea- yeah on the ADRs!!!  so you made them all online, right?  Has anyone tried to make them online for parties larger than 8-10?  does even let you put that many people in?  I know they told me to call group dining, but heck, if it lets you start at 3am for online, then i might try it if they can accomodate our group.  i guess i need to play around with it and see.
> 
> flu is still kicking my bottom.  here at work again though.   went to bed at 7:30pm though, the minute DH got home to watch our DS.   I was trying not to touch DS and he just didn't understand why i wasn't cuddling with him.   did get some drugs though, hopefully kicks it out soon.  more than anything, i am just beat down like a truck hit me.




I didn't do mine online because the site wouldn't recognize my reservation # that I got from DU.  Disney Dining didn't have an issue with it so I'm not sure why the web site does.

Anyways, I was able to call Disney Dining for my ADR's including the Chef Mickey's for 15 people. The only one that I had to call special on was for 14 people at the GF tea. I called the direct number and left a message. Then I called Disney Dining back and got two ADR's for tea. The manager of the Garden View Lounge at the GF returned my call and we were able to work it out from there. I'm glad that I had made the two ADR's from Disney Dining instead of just waiting for a call back. Mine are for 2pm and the mgr could offer me a "group" at 4pm. He turned my two ADR's into a "group".

Funny side note. The manager at the Garden View Lounge asked me "what's an ADR"? 

I hope you feel better very soon!


----------



## spaddy

kimisabella said:


> So I made all of my adr's today.  I saw on one of the threads on the restaurant board that the system was allowing people to start booking at
> 3am, so...........of course I woke up at 3 and sure enough I was able to book all my adr's.  Got mostly everything I wanted, had to switch some times around, but all in all I think everyone's happy.
> 
> I did call this morning and got the CP dinner package at Tutto Italia on
> December 9th.  I was actually quite shocked I got in.  I know it's not a good use of dining credits, but, my mother was really happy as we've never done the CP before, so, that's all that matters.



I wish I had read that 3AM thread before my ADR day.  I actually think that was posted the day I was trying to make my ADRs.  I was not able to book my +10 online for some reason even though it recognized my reservation number.  Very frustrating.  I am very glad I did not wake up at 6AM to book online.  I went in to tweek some stuff last night and had no problem booking reservations for my +10.

I have decided to use the 2 credits too.  I am excited about seeing the CP again and mostly it drives me crazy to pay $20 for my kid to eat and he doesn't touch a thing.  



wildfan1473 said:


> Thanks everyone, I really appreciate it.
> 
> spaddy - DS7 was with my FIL when he hit a deer a couple of years ago, he wanted to go back and get it and see if we could still stuff it for our wall   We have just a _few _stuffed vermints in our house....
> 
> I do have some good news to share - my AAA agent called, and she has our Disney docs and ME tags for our trip next month, and is putting them in the mail today



There was definitely no going back for my deer.  I was on the highway going 70MPH.  

Yay for the cruise docs.



Minnie Lor said:


> Funny side note. The manager at the Garden View Lounge asked me "what's an ADR"?



That is funny.  My Dh gets mad when I speak in abbrevations.


----------



## Minnie&Nana

jeanigor said:


> Here is a grid of stuff planned, either by the DIS Unplugged Team or DISers. I don't know of anything else that has been set.


 
Sorry to quote the entire grid, but wondering if or how we sign for any of the things listed?  Is there a thread to join in the festivities?


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie&Nana said:


> Sorry to quote the entire grid, but wondering if or how we sign for any of the things listed?  Is there a thread to join in the festivities?
> 
> Booked my first solo trip today for 12/10 - 12/14 at POP...not sure if I've lost my mind! Looks like there may be lots to do, so will not be wandering the parks alone.
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Here is a grid with the names of the people organizing the events.

Most of the events have there own threads. Some don't require a special sign up. Only if it requires and ADR.

Congrats on your first solo trip. But you won't be solo for long. We are one big family!!!!


----------



## kswm30b

I thought there was supposed to be something for Fri 12/11? I know the Disney institute thing fell through, but I thought they said they were still hoping to do something that day. If DATW is that day, does that mean there won't be anything "official"?  I'm just working on my 12/9-20 trip planning, and I've left the 11th open, but if there's nothing going on, I can plan something for that day.



kimisabella said:


> So I made all of my adr's today.  I saw on one of the threads on the restaurant board that the system was allowing people to start booking at
> 3am, so...........of course I woke up at 3 and sure enough I was able to book all my adr's.  Got mostly everything I wanted, had to switch some times around, but all in all I think everyone's happy.
> 
> I did call this morning and got the CP dinner package at Tutto Italia on
> December 9th.  I was actually quite shocked I got in.  I know it's not a good use of dining credits, but, my mother was really happy as we've never done the CP before, so, that's all that matters.



Oh wow, thanks for that tip!  Tomorrow I can make ADRs for the first few days of the trip, and even though we don't really have anything firmly planned, I was going to try to play with the online system to see if I could get something. Monday is when we can make the bulk of the trip's ADRs, and I'm really nervous about that one! My birthday is during the trip, and I *really* want to get something good for that day, lol.


----------



## scarlett873

I  the Beatles Rock Band game...

If you don't see me on here much in the next few days...well you'll know where to find me...


----------



## AnneR

Well this is my good morning post.  It kindof tells you a little about my day.  Nothing horrible just a busy long day that included 3+ hours of driving, 2 of that in traffic.

Happy Anniversary Teri

Jennifer, sorry your day started so bad.  I hope it got better.

My news is that it looks like I am not going to be solo for the entire trip.  My oldest daughter has weaseled her way into a long weekend and is planning to come down late Friday.

Can't wait for chat tonight.


----------



## aspen37

exwdwcm said:


> Don't worry Anne- you can't miss Todd and his dashing smile and tiara!!!
> 
> sounds like all enjoyed a great holiday weekend.   I ended up getting sick yesterday....went to the doc today and it is the flu.  lovely.  still had to go to work since my boss was getting on to me about missing too much (he 'forgot' how i negotiated 3 weeks of vacation vs. 2 in my contract......).    so i worked with the flu, just waiting on DH to get home so i can crash, until then, i am watching DS play.
> 
> Dodie- welcome home!!!
> 
> Lorie- congrats on the ADRs.  i make mine on Friday.  I hope i get what we want.  I understand the 'pressure', Andrea.



I'm sorry your sick and they are making you work, Michelle!  
When I had the flu I could not get out of bed to go to work. I hardly remember what happened 4 out of the 6 days. I hope you feel better soon!



wildfan1473 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with everyone else, I hope you got him sick too!
> 
> Well, I've had a sucky morning so far.  I went out for a walk after the boys got on the bus, and I had a neighbor's dog tag along.  I live out in the sticks, so I don't know who's dog it was, but there's always someone's dog tagging along.  Anywhoo, another neighbor's dog saw him and ran out in the road to say hi, and a truck came by, swerved to miss the dog following me, and ended up hitting the dog that ran out of the driveway.  Turns out, the homeowner and driver are friends, both of them had their kids with them who saw the whole thing, and here's me comforting and stroking the poor dog as his life drained out of him.  I called DH and told him about it, and his comment was "well, at least your day can't get any worse".



I'm so sorry this happened to you Jennifer! What an awful way to start your day! I hope the rest of your day went better than the first part.


----------



## aspen37

kimisabella said:


> So I made all of my adr's today.  I saw on one of the threads on the restaurant board that the system was allowing people to start booking at
> 3am, so...........of course I woke up at 3 and sure enough I was able to book all my adr's.  Got mostly everything I wanted, had to switch some times around, but all in all I think everyone's happy.
> 
> I did call this morning and got the CP dinner package at Tutto Italia on
> December 9th.  I was actually quite shocked I got in.  I know it's not a good use of dining credits, but, my mother was really happy as we've never done the CP before, so, that's all that matters.



Congrats on getting all of the ADR's you wanted! I hope I have the same luck as you tomorrow. 



Minnie Lor said:


> I didn't do mine online because the site wouldn't recognize my reservation # that I got from DU.  Disney Dining didn't have an issue with it so I'm not sure why the web site does.
> 
> Anyways, I was able to call Disney Dining for my ADR's including the Chef Mickey's for 15 people. The only one that I had to call special on was for 14 people at the GF tea. I called the direct number and left a message. Then I called Disney Dining back and got two ADR's for tea. The manager of the Garden View Lounge at the GF returned my call and we were able to work it out from there. I'm glad that I had made the two ADR's from Disney Dining instead of just waiting for a call back. Mine are for 2pm and the mgr could offer me a "group" at 4pm. He turned my two ADR's into a "group".
> 
> Funny side note. The manager at the Garden View Lounge asked me "what's an ADR"?
> 
> I hope you feel better very soon!



That's great that they got you what you needed for GF tea. 
I need to make an ADR for GF tea tomorrow for 10. I hope it goes well. 



kswm30b said:


> I thought there was supposed to be something for Fri 12/11? I know the Disney institute thing fell through, but I thought they said they were still hoping to do something that day. If DATW is that day, does that mean there won't be anything "official"?  I'm just working on my 12/9-20 trip planning, and I've left the 11th open, but if there's nothing going on, I can plan something for that day.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, thanks for that tip!  Tomorrow I can make ADRs for the first few days of the trip, and even though we don't really have anything firmly planned, I was going to try to play with the online system to see if I could get something. Monday is when we can make the bulk of the trip's ADRs, and I'm really nervous about that one! My birthday is during the trip, and I *really* want to get something good for that day, lol.



You never know what they are planning. We have to wait either till the schedule come out or the give us the run down on the podcast.


----------



## Maleachika

I am looking for webmaster corey... i am interested in the career start program.. I was told he could help me. do you know how I can find him? thank you!


----------



## kimisabella

aspen37 said:


> Congrats on getting all of the ADR's you wanted! I hope I have the same luck as you tomorrow.



Good luck Anna  I'm sure it will work out for you


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with everyone else, I hope you got him sick too!
> 
> Well, I've had a sucky morning so far.  I went out for a walk after the boys got on the bus, and I had a neighbor's dog tag along.  I live out in the sticks, so I don't know who's dog it was, but there's always someone's dog tagging along.  Anywhoo, another neighbor's dog saw him and ran out in the road to say hi, and a truck came by, swerved to miss the dog following me, and ended up hitting the dog that ran out of the driveway.  Turns out, the homeowner and driver are friends, both of them had their kids with them who saw the whole thing, and here's me comforting and stroking the poor dog as his life drained out of him.  I called DH and told him about it, and his comment was "well, at least your day can't get any worse".



Well that sucks! 
Let's hope your day got better.


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> We just hosted a family reunion with over 150 people from all over North America, and even a couple from Europe.  It was ALOT of work, but well worth it
> 
> Happy Anniversary!  We're celebrating our 10th next week, I have no idea where the time has gone.




We will be celebrating our 10th on Friday.
Yes I know what date that is, September 11th.
What a date for an anniversary.
We have not celebrated our anniversary since that date in 2001.
However I am planning a surprise for DH on that day.
Here's hoping I can pull off the surprize.


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> The kids are too big for the lockers?
> 
> I have a thread going for when you are arriving/leaving so we can start our planning for other events.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2202487
> 
> I saw a few people talking about maybe doing the candlelight processional one night, I was thinking of doing the Yuletide Fantasy tour http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/tours.htm#yuletide
> (Bob's review -- http://www.wdwinfo.com/holidays/yuletide-fantasy-tour.htm), and Dave is organizing a GKTW voluntourist meet. And of course, Drink Around the World with Launchpad11B will be at 5:30 on Friday (a not to miss event!!!) Looks like we have a fun-filled long weekend planned!!!


 
Yuletide Fantasy Tour sounds great! What is GKTW (I never get these things right ).?

Thanks....signing up now for DAP!


----------



## wildfan1473

DVCsince02 said:


> Oh Jennifer, I am so sorry to hear about your terrible morning.  Take comfort knowing you were there to comfort him/her and that they weren't alone.    Good luck!





exwdwcm said:


> oh gosh Jennifer- that is terrible.  so sorry you had to experience that.   i truly hope your day gets better and the bad memory of this fades soon.





AnneR said:


> Jennifer, sorry your day started so bad.  I hope it got better.





aspen37 said:


> I'm so sorry this happened to you Jennifer! What an awful way to start your day! I hope the rest of your day went better than the first part.





katscradle said:


> Well that sucks! Let's hope your day got better.



Wow, you guys, thank you all so much!   My day did get better, and I do take consolation in knowing he had loving hands on him as he died.  



katscradle said:


> We will be celebrating our 10th on Friday.
> Yes I know what date that is, September 11th.
> What a date for an anniversary.
> We have not celebrated our anniversary since that date in 2001.
> However I am planning a surprise for DH on that day.
> Here's hoping I can pull off the surprize.



Happy Anniversary and good luck with your surprise!


----------



## scarlett873

Maleachika said:


> I am looking for webmaster corey... i am interested in the career start program.. I was told he could help me. do you know how I can find him? thank you!


You'll have better luck reaching him outside of this thread. I don't believe that he reads it...

Start a new thread with his name in the title...or you can try PMing him!


----------



## mainegal

I know some of you are practicing with the iPhone app.  And you are anxiously awaiting the wii game. 

For more hints, download from iTunes the Episode 610 - Toy Story Midway Mania Secrets from WDW Today podcast.

Good luck to you all!


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> We will be celebrating our 10th on Friday.
> Yes I know what date that is, September 11th.
> What a date for an anniversary.
> We have not celebrated our anniversary since that date in 2001.
> However I am planning a surprise for DH on that day.
> Here's hoping I can pull off the surprize.



Ummmmmm..........I'm right here, Babe!


----------



## mouselovr

I will be there on these dates and have just learned about this great event! I would love to get involved in these, especially the TSM night as I will have my DH and my kids with me!! I would love to see real faces of my friends in the computer! Tell me how to get so lucky as to do that please!!


----------



## Madi100

3guysandagal said:


> Ummmmmm..........I'm right here, Babe!



That is too funny!!!  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## 3guysandagal

mouselovr said:


> I will be there on these dates and have just learned about this great event! I would love to get involved in these, especially the TSM night as I will have my DH and my kids with me!! I would love to see real faces of my friends in the computer! Tell me how to get so lucky as to do that please!!




Welcome! 

So far no sign up sheet or definate details yet. 

We are all patiently awaiting details, spreadsheets at the ready! 

Lots of other plans being made.

Check out the last few pages.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Madi100 said:


> That is too funny!!!  Happy Anniversary!



Thanks Nicole!

She says I still won't figure it out, even if I know its coming.


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Everyone! For those of you who don't know, It is Official as of yesterday, I am going to DAP.  

I am interested in finding out all the group plans.  If you can point me to the different threads or locations of details, that would be helpful.

I am interested in the Yuletide Tour if there is a group planning on doing it.


----------



## AnneR

Good Morning all

Let's hope it a good one for everyone.


----------



## kswm30b

Just had to come back and again thank *kimisabella * SO much for the ADR 3am tip! I was having problems for a while with it recognizing my reservation (I could only get the 90 day out not the 90+10), but then I found the original thread (I think?) about the 3am time, and saw some people had the same problem. I tried the tip (logging out of the Disney site) around 5am, and it worked! I ended up getting everything I wanted (including my 2 toughest, CRT breakfast & LeCellier on my bday!!) I'm so excited, thank you! I still have a few days & 2 credits to play with, we'll figure that out in the next day or so (trying to decide if we need Fantasmic dining package, since I haven't tried to see the show since it was changed to not every day.)

Making our ADRs always makes the trip feel REALLY real, now I'm really getting excited. 

I did end up scheduling something for both the 11th (breakfast) & 13th (Hoop Dee Doo), I'm taking a chance that those weren't conflict with any DAP events.


----------



## shellyminnie

3guysandagal said:


> Thanks Nicole!
> 
> She says I still won't figure it out, even if I know its coming.



I know what it is


----------



## wildfan1473

Mornin' Everyone!  I hope everyone has a stellar day!  I am off for a massage in a few minutes, then it's back to laundry and cleaning, what fun.  

My computer is just not cooperating this morning, everything is stretched wide so I have to scroll across...it's quite annoying.




mouselovr said:


> I will be there on these dates and have just learned about this great event! I would love to get involved in these, especially the TSM night as I will have my DH and my kids with me!! I would love to see real faces of my friends in the computer! Tell me how to get so lucky as to do that please!!





tlcoke said:


> Good Morning Everyone! For those of you who don't know, It is Official as of yesterday, I am going to DAP.
> 
> I am interested in finding out all the group plans.  If you can point me to the different threads or locations of details, that would be helpful.
> 
> I am interested in the Yuletide Tour if there is a group planning on doing it.



The latest spreadsheet is listed on the previous page, about 3 or 4 posts down.  No signup info has been posted for TSM yet.  I know I just saw a post within the last day or 2 about the Yuletide Tour also.



3guysandagal said:


> Ummmmmm..........I'm right here, Babe!



Oops!



kswm30b said:


> Just had to come back and again thank *kimisabella * SO much for the ADR 3am tip! I was having problems for a while with it recognizing my reservation (I could only get the 90 day out not the 90+10), but then I found the original thread (I think?) about the 3am time, and saw some people had the same problem. I tried the tip (logging out of the Disney site) around 5am, and it worked! I ended up getting everything I wanted (including my 2 toughest, CRT breakfast & LeCellier on my bday!!) I'm so excited, thank you! I still have a few days & 2 credits to play with, we'll figure that out in the next day or so (trying to decide if we need Fantasmic dining package, since I haven't tried to see the show since it was changed to not every day.)
> 
> Making our ADRs always makes the trip feel REALLY real, now I'm really getting excited.
> 
> I did end up scheduling something for both the 11th (breakfast) & 13th (Hoop Dee Doo), I'm taking a chance that those weren't conflict with any DAP events.



Congrats!


----------



## DVCsince02

I am just posting to see my countdown.


----------



## scarlett873

Oooh! I can make our lone ADR tomorrow! Jen...could you PM me our ressie number in case they ask for it...

Wait...no I can't...I'm at 92 days...Jen, why is my countdown different than yours? We are arriving on the 11th, right?


----------



## winotracy

scarlett873 said:


> Oooh! I can make our lone ADR tomorrow! Jen...could you PM me our ressie number in case they ask for it...
> 
> Wait...no I can't...I'm at 92 days...Jen, why is my countdown different than yours? We are arriving on the 11th, right?



September 12 is the date for those arriving on December 11.


----------



## georgemoe

shellyminnie said:


> I know what it is



That would make you in cahoots now wouldn't it?


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Can not wait we get to make our ressies today my family is arriving 2 days before me.   Whoo Hooo!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> That would make you in cahoots now wouldn't it?



Maybe . . . maybe not


----------



## LMO429

kswm30b said:


> Just had to come back and again thank *kimisabella * SO much for the ADR 3am tip! I was having problems for a while with it recognizing my reservation (I could only get the 90 day out not the 90+10), but then I found the original thread (I think?) about the 3am time, and saw some people had the same problem. I tried the tip (logging out of the Disney site) around 5am, and it worked! I ended up getting everything I wanted (including my 2 toughest, CRT breakfast & LeCellier on my bday!!) I'm so excited, thank you! I still have a few days & 2 credits to play with, we'll figure that out in the next day or so (trying to decide if we need Fantasmic dining package, since I haven't tried to see the show since it was changed to not every day.)
> 
> Making our ADRs always makes the trip feel REALLY real, now I'm really getting excited.
> 
> I did end up scheduling something for both the 11th (breakfast) & 13th (Hoop Dee Doo), I'm taking a chance that those weren't conflict with any DAP events.



I agree! thanks so much Kim! I got up at 3am as well thanks to your tip! and got everything i wanted as well..although know Im exhausted  but i know it will be worth getting up that early, everything was available, l'cellier, chef mickeys, crt, ohanas


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> Ummmmmm..........I'm right here, Babe!



That's o.k.!
You won't find out before the day! 
Love ya!


----------



## katscradle

O.K. guy's mom's the word until tomorrow.
I am finally going to pull this off.
It's been in the works for a while now and I have managed to keep it from him. Not an easy task. 
If he has any questions don't answer him, just ignore him like a bad rash.


----------



## shellyminnie

katscradle said:


> O.K. guy's mom's the word until tomorrow.
> I am finally going to pull this off.
> It's been in the works for a while now and I have managed to keep it from him. Not an easy task.
> If he has any questions don't answer him, just ignore him like a bad rash.


----------



## kimisabella

kswm30b said:


> Just had to come back and again thank *kimisabella * SO much for the ADR 3am tip! I was having problems for a while with it recognizing my reservation (I could only get the 90 day out not the 90+10), but then I found the original thread (I think?) about the 3am time, and saw some people had the same problem. I tried the tip (logging out of the Disney site) around 5am, and it worked! I ended up getting everything I wanted (including my 2 toughest, CRT breakfast & LeCellier on my bday!!) I'm so excited, thank you! I still have a few days & 2 credits to play with, we'll figure that out in the next day or so (trying to decide if we need Fantasmic dining package, since I haven't tried to see the show since it was changed to not every day.)
> 
> Making our ADRs always makes the trip feel REALLY real, now I'm really getting excited.
> 
> I did end up scheduling something for both the 11th (breakfast) & 13th (Hoop Dee Doo), I'm taking a chance that those weren't conflict with any DAP events.





LMO429 said:


> I agree! thanks so much Kim! I got up at 3am as well thanks to your tip! and got everything i wanted as well..although know Im exhausted  but i know it will be worth getting up that early, everything was available, l'cellier, chef mickeys, crt, ohanas



No problem, glad to help


----------



## baby1disney

Congrats to kats and guys' for your upcoming 10th anniversary!!! And..I still listen to some of the podcast cd's!!!

I do have a question though: A friend of mine is going on a solo...I think...in November. He seen the commerical for the 5 night/day thing and get free dining. He wanted to know if you have to buy the tickets and rooms together or just can he get the room?? he's not sure if he's going to the parks every single day and doesn't wanna spend the money for tickets he's not gonna use. I told him that I knew right where to ask this question!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

katscradle said:


> O.K. guy's mom's the word until tomorrow.
> I am finally going to pull this off.
> It's been in the works for a while now and I have managed to keep it from him. Not an easy task.
> If he has any questions don't answer him, just ignore him like a bad rash.



Who? What? I know nothing?


----------



## Renysmom

katscradle said:


> O.K. guy's mom's the word until tomorrow.
> I am finally going to pull this off.
> It's been in the works for a while now and I have managed to keep it from him. Not an easy task.
> If he has any questions don't answer him, just ignore him like a bad rash.



Lips are sealed


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> September 12 is the date for those arriving on December 11.



Always there to save the day!!!!!!!!!!!! 
She's AskTracy our superhero robotic TA!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!

I am terribly saddened that I missed you and Bill in Indy. Durned DP. I won't let anything stop me next time...short of a court injunction...



katscradle said:


> O.K. guy's mom's the word until tomorrow.
> I am finally going to pull this off.
> It's been in the works for a while now and I have managed to keep it from him. Not an easy task.
> If he has any questions don't answer him, just ignore him like a bad rash.



So I should bring some Calamine lotion in December?
Will we be allowed to know the secret afterward....pretty please????



baby1disney said:


> I do have a question though: A friend of mine is going on a solo...I think...in November. He seen the commerical for the 5 night/day thing and get free dining. He wanted to know if you have to buy the tickets and rooms together or just can he get the room?? he's not sure if he's going to the parks every single day and doesn't wanna spend the money for tickets he's not gonna use. I told him that I knew right where to ask this question!!



Pretty sure you have to buy the room and ticket package. But I don't think the number of days on the park ticket need to match the number of days being spent at Disney.


----------



## Dodie

I know the secret too, John.   Just chiming in because I'm so rarely "in the know" about stuff!


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> That's o.k.!
> You won't find out before the day!
> Love ya!





katscradle said:


> O.K. guy's mom's the word until tomorrow.
> I am finally going to pull this off.
> It's been in the works for a while now and I have managed to keep it from him. Not an easy task.
> If he has any questions don't answer him, just ignore him like a bad rash.





shellyminnie said:


>





Renysmom said:


> Lips are sealed





Dodie said:


> I know the secret too, John.   Just chiming in because I'm so rarely "in the know" about stuff!



I don't know what it is but clearly the surprise has turned into a cruel taunt.   Poor John.


----------



## scarlett873

Poor John...I sure can't wait to find out what your surprise is!! 

Our anniversary is today...in case you missed all of the mushiness on FB...no special plans. I am making a nice dinner for us tonight though...wine is chilling in the fridge...


----------



## TXYankee

scarlett873 said:


> Poor John...I sure can't wait to find out what your surprise is!!
> 
> Our anniversary is today...in case you missed all of the mushiness on FB...no special plans. I am making a nice dinner for us tonight though...wine is chilling in the fridge...



Congratulations!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Our anniversary is today...in case you missed all of the mushiness on FB...no special plans. I am making a nice dinner for us tonight though...wine is chilling in the fridge...



Bow chicka wow-wow. 

I'm sure Don is busy at work, so I thought I would throw that out there for him.


----------



## winotracy

baby1disney said:


> Congrats to kats and guys' for your upcoming 10th anniversary!!! And..I still listen to some of the podcast cd's!!!
> 
> I do have a question though: A friend of mine is going on a solo...I think...in November. He seen the commerical for the 5 night/day thing and get free dining. He wanted to know if you have to buy the tickets and rooms together or just can he get the room?? he's not sure if he's going to the parks every single day and doesn't wanna spend the money for tickets he's not gonna use. I told him that I knew right where to ask this question!!



Yes, you must have at least a one day base ticket.  Dining (free or paid) is only available with packages that include the resort and tickets (except for a couple specific discounts which are not eligible for free dining)



jeanigor said:


> Always there to save the day!!!!!!!!!!!!
> She's AskTracy our superhero robotic TA!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am terribly saddened that I missed you and Bill in Indy. Durned DP. I won't let anything stop me next time...short of a court injunction...



Missed you too.  We were really hoping to see you.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Bow chicka wow-wow.
> 
> I'm sure Don is busy at work, so I thought I would throw that out there for him.


Oh that made me giggle...


----------



## TXYankee

Adventures in ADR's

Last night I went to bed 11:30 pm Central time.

Dragged myself out of bed at 1:45 AM to make online ADRS.  Got what I wanted but not perfect times. Back to bed by 2:15 am

5:45 Up to make CP and Fantasmic Recervations by phone. Could not get the CP dinner for Chefs or Tutto on 12/9 or 12/13. No Fantasmic Dinner.  the were able to Modify two of my online reservations for better times

I called at 10:00 am  and they had availability but they only had CP for the early show the early show.  Fantasmic available at Brown Derby.

I just called 2:00 pm Central and on 12/9 Chefs was available for the late showing of CP and  on 12/13 Tutto was available for the late show. Revised another online reservation for a better time.

Sooo,,I booked Chefs and Andy Garcia on 12/9 so I can also go to MVMCP on 12/13!!!!


Too Wierd.  Don't give up if you don't get what you want!


----------



## jeanigor

Persistence can pay off!!!!


----------



## angelamouse

Does anyone know if we have to have park admission to get into the dessert party on 12/12 at the Studios? I would think not since it is after the park closes....but I wanted to plan accordingly. I went last year but I was already in Studios during the day of the event. CAN"T WAIT!!!!!


----------



## scarlett873

angelamouse said:


> Does anyone know if we have to have park admission to get into the dessert party on 12/12 at the Studios? I would think not since it is after the park closes....but I wanted to plan accordingly. I went last year but I was already in Studios during the day of the event. CAN"T WAIT!!!!!


Do you mean the TSM event with the podcast team? According to what they have said so far, admission will not be required this year. They will have someone on hand to escort us back to the event...

I think that's what they said...


----------



## exwdwcm

TXYankee said:


> Adventures in ADR's
> 
> Last night I went to bed 11:30 pm Central time.
> 
> Dragged myself out of bed at 1:45 AM to make online ADRS. Got what I wanted but not perfect times. Back to bed by 2:15 am
> 
> 5:45 Up to make CP and Fantasmic Recervations by phone. Could not get the CP dinner for Chefs or Tutto on 12/9 or 12/13. No Fantasmic Dinner. the were able to Modify two of my online reservations for better times
> 
> I called at 10:00 am and they had availability but they only had CP for the early show the early show. Fantasmic available at Brown Derby.
> 
> I just called 2:00 pm Central and on 12/9 Chefs was available for the late showing of CP and on 12/13 Tutto was available for the late show. Revised another online reservation for a better time.
> 
> Sooo,,I booked Chefs and Andy Garcia on 12/9 so I can also go to MVMCP on 12/13!!!!
> 
> 
> Too Wierd. Don't give up if you don't get what you want!


wow congrats, i am up at 6am tomorrow to call group dining, i really hope i get what all we want!

today- BAD-

 stopped at taco bueno to get a breakfast taco and big coke (treating myself), and get to worka nd it is a diet coke- HATE diet coke.
Then was swamped all day long, drove to lunch with friends and started getting dizzy and loopy from meds.   nice.
stop at home at lunch for a bit and find more doggie 'accidents'
back to more work, phone calls where i can barely speak and more loopiness.
horrible traffic and rain on the way home.  some birthday!  ready for the weekend instead.
no appetite to even eat a birthday dinner
GOOD

 DH sent flowers
applied for moms panel
90 days til DAP tomorrow!
son's smiling face holding his 'pooh pooh' (pooh bear)


----------



## spaddy

exwdwcm said:


> wow congrats, i am up at 6am tomorrow to call group dining, i really hope i get what all we want!
> 
> today- BAD-
> 
> stopped at taco bueno to get a breakfast taco and big coke (treating myself), and get to worka nd it is a diet coke- HATE diet coke.
> Then was swamped all day long, drove to lunch with friends and started getting dizzy and loopy from meds.   nice.
> stop at home at lunch for a bit and find more doggie 'accidents'
> back to more work, phone calls where i can barely speak and more loopiness.
> horrible traffic and rain on the way home.  some birthday!  ready for the weekend instead.
> no appetite to even eat a birthday dinner
> GOOD
> 
> DH sent flowers
> applied for moms panel
> 90 days til DAP tomorrow!
> son's smiling face holding his 'pooh pooh' (pooh bear)



Sorry your birthday was less than magical.  It is so nice to come home to a loving husband and son.  I am thankful for that everyday.  

Good luck tomorrow with your ADRs.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Always there to save the day!!!!!!!!!!!!
> She's AskTracy our superhero robotic TA!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am terribly saddened that I missed you and Bill in Indy. Durned DP. I won't let anything stop me next time...short of a court injunction...
> 
> 
> 
> So I should bring some Calamine lotion in December?
> Will we be allowed to know the secret afterward....pretty please????
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure you have to buy the room and ticket package. But I don't think the number of days on the park ticket need to match the number of days being spent at Disney.




Don't worry everyone on the boards will know after it happens.


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> Poor John...I sure can't wait to find out what your surprise is!!
> 
> Our anniversary is today...in case you missed all of the mushiness on FB...no special plans. I am making a nice dinner for us tonight though...wine is chilling in the fridge...




Happy 7th Anniversary Brandie & Matt!


----------



## katscradle

exwdwcm said:


> wow congrats, i am up at 6am tomorrow to call group dining, i really hope i get what all we want!
> 
> today- BAD-
> 
> stopped at taco bueno to get a breakfast taco and big coke (treating myself), and get to worka nd it is a diet coke- HATE diet coke.
> Then was swamped all day long, drove to lunch with friends and started getting dizzy and loopy from meds.   nice.
> stop at home at lunch for a bit and find more doggie 'accidents'
> back to more work, phone calls where i can barely speak and more loopiness.
> horrible traffic and rain on the way home.  some birthday!  ready for the weekend instead.
> no appetite to even eat a birthday dinner
> GOOD
> 
> DH sent flowers
> applied for moms panel
> 90 days til DAP tomorrow!
> son's smiling face holding his 'pooh pooh' (pooh bear)



Sorry you have not had a great day!
Happy birthday to you, may you have a better day tomorrow.


----------



## angelamouse

Thanks Scarlet873!!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Well, finally found out what my anniversary present was.

Apparently, I am hard to buy for, and I always say not to get me anything.

So she bought me this..........

<<<<<<<

I am now a lifetime sponser of the DIS!

Love you Babe! 

Happy Anniversary! 

And I believe a thank you goes out to Corey for arranging it to go up after midnight.

Thanks Corey!


----------



## A.Mickey

jeanigor said:


> !
> 
> I am terribly saddened that I missed you and Bill in Indy. Durned DP. I won't let anything stop me next time...short of a court injunction...
> .




We missed you too!  Can't wait for next year's Indy meet! 



scarlett873 said:


> Our anniversary is today...in case you missed all of the mushiness on FB...no special plans. I am making a nice dinner for us tonight though...wine is chilling in the fridge...



Happy Anniversary!!  



3guysandagal said:


> Well, finally found out what my anniversary present was.
> 
> Apparently, I am hard to buy for, and I always say not to get me anything.
> 
> So she bought me this..........
> 
> <<<<<<<
> 
> I am now a lifetime sponser of the DIS!
> 
> Love you Babe!
> 
> Happy Anniversary!
> 
> And I believe a thank you goes out to Corey for arranging it to go up after midnight.
> 
> Thanks Corey!



That is AWESOME!!!  Happy Anniversary!!

and Michele!  Glad you had some good things happen on your bday!


----------



## Launchpad11B

3guysandagal said:


> Well, finally found out what my anniversary present was.
> 
> Apparently, I am hard to buy for, and I always say not to get me anything.
> 
> So she bought me this..........
> 
> <<<<<<<
> 
> I am now a lifetime sponser of the DIS!
> 
> Love you Babe!
> 
> Happy Anniversary!
> 
> And I believe a thank you goes out to Corey for arranging it to go up after midnight.
> 
> Thanks Corey!




Cool gift John. Good job Katherine. Happy anniversary.


----------



## tlcoke

Happy Anniversary Katherine & John!!
Happy Anniversary Brandie & Matthew!!

Happy Friday Everyone!!


----------



## tlcoke

I think I have found mention of just about every planned event during DAP.  But I am still wading through the 220+ pages of this thread. 

Is there any group plans on going to ICE at Gaylord Palms?  
Also, who is coordinating HOB Brunch (the group dining thread mentioned Todd)?


----------



## exwdwcm

3guysandagal said:


> Well, finally found out what my anniversary present was.
> 
> Apparently, I am hard to buy for, and I always say not to get me anything.
> 
> So she bought me this..........
> 
> <<<<<<<
> 
> I am now a lifetime sponser of the DIS!
> 
> Love you Babe!
> 
> Happy Anniversary!
> 
> And I believe a thank you goes out to Corey for arranging it to go up after midnight.
> 
> Thanks Corey!


wow, what a creative gift!!!  Congratulations you guys!!! 

and Tracey, with an 'e', right? - glad you are coming to DAP!!!

well up and at em early- waiting til 6am cst to call group dining.  my sister was able to get on earlier this am and book dinner at the castle though for her family for one night separate from our group.   so we got one down and about 11 more to go! 
so thanks for that 3am tip Andrea!!!!!


----------



## katscradle

Good morning everyone!
He discovered that Corey and I were talking through FB and wanted to know about what, and I wouldn't tell him. 
Well that wasn't good.
Needless to say that keeping this from him the last couple of weeks has been difficult.
Thank you for the anniversary wishes guys!


----------



## scarlett873

3guysandagal said:


> Well, finally found out what my anniversary present was.
> 
> Apparently, I am hard to buy for, and I always say not to get me anything.
> 
> So she bought me this..........
> 
> <<<<<<<
> 
> I am now a lifetime sponser of the DIS!
> 
> Love you Babe!
> 
> Happy Anniversary!
> 
> And I believe a thank you goes out to Corey for arranging it to go up after midnight.
> 
> Thanks Corey!


Cool gift!!! Happy anniversary John & Katherine!


----------



## exwdwcm

ouch, called group dining right at 7am EST, hold time estimated at 30 minutes.  ouch!


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Well, finally found out what my anniversary present was.
> 
> Apparently, I am hard to buy for, and I always say not to get me anything.
> 
> So she bought me this..........
> 
> <<<<<<<
> 
> I am now a lifetime sponser of the DIS!
> 
> Love you Babe!
> 
> Happy Anniversary!
> 
> And I believe a thank you goes out to Corey for arranging it to go up after midnight.
> 
> Thanks Corey!



That is an awesome gift!!! Good job Katherine! Congrats you guys!



tlcoke said:


> I think I have found mention of just about every planned event during DAP.  But I am still wading through the 220+ pages of this thread.
> 
> Is there any group plans on going to ICE at Gaylord Palms?
> Also, who is coordinating HOB Brunch (the group dining thread mentioned Todd)?



We talked about Ice, but I don't believe there has been much of a push to go.

There is a group dining thread? Why don't I know this?


----------



## rlduvall

tlcoke said:


> Also, who is coordinating HOB Brunch (the group dining thread mentioned Todd)?



I would like to know this also as it is something I am very interested in doing.


----------



## tlcoke

exwdwcm said:


> and Tracey, with an 'e', right? - glad you are coming to DAP!!!



Thanks, Michelle.  

Yes, it is Tracey with the "e"


----------



## cocowum

Well, we have our ADR's. 

We got the CPDP for 12/13 @5:05pm for the 8:15pm show.  Now, hopefully the live podcast taping is over by 5:00pm. 

I'm going back to bed now. See you all later. 


Happy Anniversary John and Katherine.


----------



## AnneR

Good Morning all-

Happy Anniversary to all celebrating!

I am sitting here on a rainy and cool Friday morning dreaming of sun and warmth.  I can't believe that I have had to break out long pants and a sweater in September.  I am dreading really cold weather to come.


----------



## shellyminnie

3guysandagal said:


> Well, finally found out what my anniversary present was.
> 
> Apparently, I am hard to buy for, and I always say not to get me anything.
> 
> So she bought me this..........
> 
> <<<<<<<
> 
> I am now a lifetime sponser of the DIS!
> 
> Love you Babe!
> 
> Happy Anniversary!
> 
> And I believe a thank you goes out to Corey for arranging it to go up after midnight.
> 
> Thanks Corey!



Happy Anniversary!!! 

Great job Katherine!


----------



## kimisabella

3guysandagal said:


> Well, finally found out what my anniversary present was.
> 
> Apparently, I am hard to buy for, and I always say not to get me anything.
> 
> So she bought me this..........
> 
> <<<<<<<
> 
> I am now a lifetime sponser of the DIS!
> 
> Love you Babe!
> 
> Happy Anniversary!
> 
> And I believe a thank you goes out to Corey for arranging it to go up after midnight.
> 
> Thanks Corey!




Very cool!  What a great and creative idea Katherine!!!
Happy Anniversary!


----------



## kimisabella

exwdwcm said:


> wow, what a creative gift!!!  Congratulations you guys!!!
> 
> and Tracey, with an 'e', right? - glad you are coming to DAP!!!
> 
> well up and at em early- waiting til 6am cst to call group dining.  my sister was able to get on earlier this am and book dinner at the castle though for her family for one night separate from our group.   so we got one down and about 11 more to go!
> so thanks for that 3am tip Andrea!!!!!



No problem, I hope you guys get everything you want!


----------



## MerriePoppins

Happy Anniversary John and Katherine !!!!


Happy Anniversary Brandie and Matt !!!!


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> Well, finally found out what my anniversary present was.
> 
> Apparently, I am hard to buy for, and I always say not to get me anything.
> 
> So she bought me this..........
> 
> <<<<<<<
> 
> I am now a lifetime sponser of the DIS!
> 
> Love you Babe!
> 
> Happy Anniversary!
> 
> And I believe a thank you goes out to Corey for arranging it to go up after midnight.
> 
> Thanks Corey!



Good stuff John! Congrats to you and Kat on your anniversary! 



cocowum said:


> Well, we have our ADR's.
> 
> We got the CPDP for 12/13 @5:05pm for the 8:15pm show.  Now, hopefully the live podcast taping is over by 5:00pm.



Awesome!


----------



## DVCsince02

3guysandagal said:


> Well, finally found out what my anniversary present was.
> 
> Apparently, I am hard to buy for, and I always say not to get me anything.
> 
> So she bought me this..........
> 
> <<<<<<<
> 
> I am now a lifetime sponser of the DIS!
> 
> Love you Babe!
> 
> Happy Anniversary!
> 
> And I believe a thank you goes out to Corey for arranging it to go up after midnight.
> 
> Thanks Corey!



Nice gift!  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## baby1disney

scarlett873 said:


> Poor John...I sure can't wait to find out what your surprise is!!
> 
> Our anniversary is today...in case you missed all of the mushiness on FB...no special plans. I am making a nice dinner for us tonight though...wine is chilling in the fridge...


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!



winotracy said:


> *Yes, you must have at least a one day base ticket.  Dining (free or paid) is only available with packages that include the resort and tickets (except for a couple specific discounts which are not eligible for free dining)*
> 
> 
> Missed you too.  We were really hoping to see you.


Thank you. I'll let him know.



3guysandagal said:


> Well, finally found out what my anniversary present was.
> 
> Apparently, I am hard to buy for, and I always say not to get me anything.
> 
> So she bought me this..........
> 
> <<<<<<<
> 
> I am now a lifetime sponser of the DIS!
> 
> Love you Babe!
> 
> Happy Anniversary!
> 
> And I believe a thank you goes out to Corey for arranging it to go up after midnight.
> 
> Thanks Corey!


That is awesome!!!! I'm so happy for you guys!! HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

3guysandagal said:


> Well, finally found out what my anniversary present was.
> 
> Apparently, I am hard to buy for, and I always say not to get me anything.
> 
> So she bought me this..........
> 
> <<<<<<<
> 
> I am now a lifetime sponser of the DIS!
> 
> Love you Babe!
> 
> Happy Anniversary!
> 
> And I believe a thank you goes out to Corey for arranging it to go up after midnight.
> 
> Thanks Corey!



What an awesome gift!

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## baby1disney

Boy...sometimes people can be so cruel.

DS(7) was sent home yesterday from school because he was really sick. So..of course he got totally babied..he's my only child(well..besides my hubby) and he felt better this morning...enough to go to school. Or so we thought. 

We get to the school and he gets outta the car and he throws up. So...we go inside the school to let them know and to clean him up a lil bit. He starts crying because he wanted to stay in school and because he was a lil embarrassed. So..while we're walking back out to the car, I told him that maybe we could go rent some movies and eat some soup and sandwhiches together. He seemed to love that. He asked could they be Disney movies(I know..I know..I'm raising him right!!LOL!!) and I...of course..said yes. This no good parent turns and says to him:"Why are you gonna watch some girly stuff?? You're a boy and boys don't watch Disney crap!!" Needless to say..I wanted to say some very unchoice words, but I didn't.

I told DS to go to the car and I'll be right back. I told that parent that if he ever talks to MY child like that again....he won't have a mouth to talk out of. I mean seriously!! How rude can you be?!?!?

Well..we get back in the car and DS says to me:"Mommy...don't worry. I'm not stupid. Disney is for everyone..including boys." I said, "Yes..baby. You're right." And then he said something that almost made me cry:" Mom..maybe he's never been to Disney. I'll send him some Disney and maybe he'll be better!!" I kinda laughed because I know he meant Pixie Dust but, just didn't know how to say it.

Sorry this is soo long, but I just needed to vent. So..me and my baby are going to rent DISNEY movies and have a great time tonight!!


----------



## DVCsince02

baby1disney said:


> Boy...sometimes people can be so cruel.
> 
> DS(7) was sent home yesterday from school because he was really sick. So..of course he got totally babied..he's my only child(well..besides my hubby) and he felt better this morning...enough to go to school. Or so we thought.
> 
> We get to the school and he gets outta the car and he throws up. So...we go inside the school to let them know and to clean him up a lil bit. He starts crying because he wanted to stay in school and because he was a lil embarrassed. So..while we're walking back out to the car, I told him that maybe we could go rent some movies and eat some soup and sandwhiches together. He seemed to love that. He asked could they be Disney movies(I know..I know..I'm raising him right!!LOL!!) and I...of course..said yes. This no good parent turns and says to him:"Why are you gonna watch some girly stuff?? You're a boy and boys don't watch Disney crap!!" Needless to say..I wanted to say some very unchoice words, but I didn't.
> 
> I told DS to go to the car and I'll be right back. I told that parent that if he ever talks to MY child like that again....he won't have a mouth to talk out of. I mean seriously!! How rude can you be?!?!?
> 
> Well..we get back in the car and DS says to me:"Mommy...don't worry. I'm not stupid. Disney is for everyone..including boys." I said, "Yes..baby. You're right." And then he said something that almost made me cry:" Mom..maybe he's never been to Disney. I'll send him some Disney and maybe he'll be better!!" I kinda laughed because I know he meant Pixie Dust but, just didn't know how to say it.
> 
> Sorry this is soo long, but I just needed to vent. So..me and my baby are going to rent DISNEY movies and have a great time tonight!!



Sorry your baby isn't feeling well.  

That guy had some nerve and good for you for telling him a thing or two.  I actually feel sorry for him.


----------



## TXYankee

exwdwcm said:


> wow congrats, i am up at 6am tomorrow to call group dining, i really hope i get what all we want!
> 
> today- BAD-
> 
> stopped at taco bueno to get a breakfast taco and big coke (treating myself), and get to worka nd it is a diet coke- HATE diet coke.
> Then was swamped all day long, drove to lunch with friends and started getting dizzy and loopy from meds.   nice.
> stop at home at lunch for a bit and find more doggie 'accidents'
> back to more work, phone calls where i can barely speak and more loopiness.
> horrible traffic and rain on the way home.  some birthday!  ready for the weekend instead.
> no appetite to even eat a birthday dinner
> GOOD
> 
> DH sent flowers
> applied for moms panel
> 90 days til DAP tomorrow!
> son's smiling face holding his 'pooh pooh' (pooh bear)



May today have more Goods then Bads!


----------



## TXYankee

Terri,

I hope yout little guy feels better soon.  I am sorry about the rude adult.
It sounds like you are raisind a fine young Disney loving man.

Soup, sandwiches, Disney movies and Mom/Son time.  That should make you both feel better.


----------



## baby1disney

DVCsince02 said:


> Sorry your baby isn't feeling well.
> 
> That guy had some nerve and good for you for telling him a thing or two.  I actually feel sorry for him.



Thank you!! I know I kinda felt sorry for him..too. But..I would never..ever tell someone else's child what they should and shouldn't watch. It's none of my business..ya know??


----------



## TXYankee

MerriePoppins said:


> Happy Anniversary John and Katherine !!!!
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary Brandie and Matt !!!!



Well wishes from me too!!



exwdwcm said:


> ouch, called group dining right at 7am EST, hold time estimated at 30 minutes.  ouch!



Good Luck!



cocowum said:


> Well, we have our ADR's.
> 
> We got the CPDP for 12/13 @5:05pm for the 8:15pm show.



Great!!!


----------



## baby1disney

TXYankee said:


> Terri,
> 
> I hope yout little guy feels better soon.  I am sorry about the rude adult.
> It sounds like you are raisind a fine young Disney loving man.
> 
> Soup, sandwiches, Disney movies and Mom/Son time.  That should make you both feel better.



Thank you so much for the wishes!!! I think I'm going to have a lot of fun tonight. We usually don't get this time because I'm usually working my other job as well on Fridays, so I'm actually super excited about this!!


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> Thank you so much for the wishes!!! I think I'm going to have a lot of fun tonight. We usually don't get this time because I'm usually working my other job as well on Fridays, so I'm actually super excited about this!!



I hope your DS feels better soon, but I am glad you can spend some special time with him. Very special gift.

And it's good to see your DS a) has good manners and b) likes Disney...hopefully your DS's attitude will rub off on the rude dude's child.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Thinking of today and remembering....


----------



## baby1disney

jeanigor said:


> I hope your DS feels better soon, but I am glad you can spend some special time with him. Very special gift.
> 
> And it's good to see your DS a) has good manners and b) likes Disney...hopefully your DS's attitude will rub off on the rude dude's child.



Thanks Todd!! I must say that I'm quite proud of my lil man!! He absolutely loves Disney and he's sooo funny when he talks about it. Talk about seeing it thru a child's eyes!! 

I value all the time I can spend with him..especially on the weekends because it's soo rare that I'm home. I work as a banquet server...so my weekends are usually filled. I think we're going to have a grreat time!!


----------



## baby1disney

To all and any Firefighters, Police Officers, EMT's, and anyone else in the Emergency Service industry, I just wanted to say this:

*THANK YOU FOR ALL THAT YOU DO!!! *

Today is one of those days that reminds you of just how important your work really is!!! I'm sooo proud to be called an American and even have some of you as friends!!

Thank You, Thank You, Thank You!!!!


----------



## ADP

Hi Eveyone,

Just popping in to say hi. 

My parents 50th Wedding Anniversary party is tomorrow.  We've been doing a lot of prep work this week to get it all together.  Wish us luck!  

Just Call Me ADP!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

ADP said:


> Hi Eveyone,
> 
> Just popping in to say hi.
> 
> My parents 50th Wedding Anniversary party is tomorrow.  We've been doing a lot of prep work this week to get it all together.  Wish us luck!
> 
> Just Call Me ADP!



You party-plannin' animal, you!

Have fun celebrating their special day!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

TXYankee said:


> Terri,
> 
> I hope yout little guy feels better soon.  I am sorry about the rude adult.
> It sounds like you are raisind a fine young Disney loving man.
> 
> Soup, sandwiches, Disney movies and Mom/Son time.  That should make you both feel better.



My thoughts exactly.   I hope is feeling better and had a great day with his mama.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Hey everyone just popping in to say happy 90 day mark come and gone.  Whoo Hooo.  I had a great day at AK today and Kona sushi for dinner.  Mmmmm

I was trying to lighten the mood.   It is a sad day missing 2 friends one was a NYC FF and the other was his sister and my friend/co worker.  They both died of CA due to inhaling that crap from 9/11. (Both were retired Army nurses)  So I said a little prayer for them and enjoyed my day at the world after planing a small flag at the gate to WDW they were both huge fans.   It made me happy and sad all at the same time.  I didnt get busted by the Disney police doing it either.


----------



## Minnie Lor

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Hey everyone just popping in to say happy 90 day mark come and gone.  Whoo Hooo.  I had a great day at AK today and Kona sushi for dinner.  Mmmmm
> 
> I was trying to lighten the mood.   It is a sad day missing 2 friends one was a NYC FF and the other was his sister and my friend/co worker.  They both died of CA due to inhaling that crap from 9/11. (Both were retired Army nurses)  So I said a little prayer for them and enjoyed my day at the world after planing a small flag at the gate to WDW they were both huge fans.   It made me happy and sad all at the same time.  I didnt get busted by the Disney police doing it either.



That's hard. You honored their memory in so many ways today.


----------



## DVCsince02

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Hey everyone just popping in to say happy 90 day mark come and gone.  Whoo Hooo.  I had a great day at AK today and Kona sushi for dinner.  Mmmmm
> 
> I was trying to lighten the mood.   It is a sad day missing 2 friends one was a NYC FF and the other was his sister and my friend/co worker.  They both died of CA due to inhaling that crap from 9/11. (Both were retired Army nurses)  So I said a little prayer for them and enjoyed my day at the world after planing a small flag at the gate to WDW they were both huge fans.   It made me happy and sad all at the same time.  I didnt get busted by the Disney police doing it either.


----------



## jen3003

Just think 13 weeks from today we will all be getting ready to enjoy DAP for the evening!!!  Woo Hoo!!!   

I hope everyone is having a great Saturday!


----------



## Launchpad11B

It's been quiet on this thread, and the boards in general lately. Weird. I hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## OKW Lover

In the finest tradition of "he who suggests it gets to organize it", I'm wondering if there are any scuba divers in our group that would be interested in doing the Dive Quest tour in the tank at the Living Seas.  

We would have to find a spot on Todd's spreadsheet that wouldn't conflict with some other significant event, which is probably going to be difficult, but I thought I'd ask.

Potential attendees need to be certified scuba divers.  You must have your C card with you for this dive.  Otherwise, Disney provides all the gear so no reason to lug more stuff with you (other than a bathing suit).  

Its been several years since I last did this but it was a blast.  Non-divers can come and mock us from the other side of the glass.


----------



## chirurgeon

OKW Lover said:


> In the finest tradition of "he who suggests it gets to organize it", I'm wondering if there are any scuba divers in our group that would be interested in doing the Dive Quest tour in the tank at the Living Seas.
> 
> We would have to find a spot on Todd's spreadsheet that wouldn't conflict with some other significant event, which is probably going to be difficult, but I thought I'd ask.
> 
> Potential attendees need to be certified scuba divers.  You must have your C card with you for this dive.  Otherwise, Disney provides all the gear so no reason to lug more stuff with you (other than a bathing suit).
> 
> Its been several years since I last did this but it was a blast.  Non-divers can come and mock us from the other side of the glass.



Jeff, that sounds like a lot of fun.  I will be one of the mockers.  I hope it fits into my schedule.  I have some other plans for the weekend.

Kim


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> It's been quiet on this thread, and the boards in general lately. Weird. I hope everyone has a great Sunday.



What? 



OKW Lover said:


> In the finest tradition of "he who suggests it gets to organize it", I'm wondering if there are any scuba divers in our group that would be interested in doing the Dive Quest tour in the tank at the Living Seas.
> 
> Non-divers can come and mock us from the other side of the glass.



Thanks Jeff but I'll have to be a mocker. The only diving I'll be doing is into the Biergarten buffet.


----------



## halliesmommy01

Woo Hoo! My flights went down yesterday. I have a credit with Southwest now! I just happened to check and they went from $94 to $82 each way. Jackie got all of our ADR's made. I am really excited about Narcoosee's. This is my first trip since Hallie was born with no kids!


----------



## chirurgeon

halliesmommy01 said:


> Woo Hoo! My flights went down yesterday. I have a credit with Southwest now! I just happened to check and they went from $94 to $82 each way. Jackie got all of our ADR's made. I am really excited about Narcoosee's. This is my first trip since Hallie was born with no kids!



Last weekend, I got a really cheap price on SW.  $67 each way.  My credit should cover most if not all of my April trip at this point.  I just have to keep my eyes open about 3 months out from the trip.

Kim


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

ADP said:


> Hi Eveyone,
> 
> Just popping in to say hi.
> 
> My parents 50th Wedding Anniversary party is tomorrow.  We've been doing a lot of prep work this week to get it all together.  Wish us luck!
> 
> Just Call Me ADP!



I know it's just going to be fabulous!  Have a great time!!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

OKW Lover said:


> In the finest tradition of "he who suggests it gets to organize it", I'm wondering if there are any scuba divers in our group that would be interested in doing the Dive Quest tour in the tank at the Living Seas.
> 
> We would have to find a spot on Todd's spreadsheet that wouldn't conflict with some other significant event, which is probably going to be difficult, but I thought I'd ask.
> 
> Potential attendees need to be certified scuba divers.  You must have your C card with you for this dive.  Otherwise, Disney provides all the gear so no reason to lug more stuff with you (other than a bathing suit).
> 
> Its been several years since I last did this but it was a blast.  Non-divers can come and mock us from the other side of the glass.



I'll mock!!!


----------



## georgemoe

UrsulasShadow said:


> I'll mock!!!



I just  it when she does that.


----------



## DVCsince02

I'll make faces from the other side of the glass.


----------



## Ms. Belle

Hi, I haven't gone through this entire thread, mainly due to the length, but I read the first few pages and my son and I decided within the last hour to go to DAP!  We are so excited.  We've been mulling this over for awhile, but just found a really good airfare.  I just requested a quote from Dreams Unlimited for a room and can't wait to hear back.  I have something to look forward to in December!  Can't wait!!!


----------



## OKW Lover

UrsulasShadow said:


> I'll mock!!!



Maybe you could convince Hubby to come and do the dive.  
No, probably not.


----------



## BilltM

georgemoe said:


> Thanks Jeff but I'll have to be a mocker. The only diving I'll be doing is into the Biergarten buffet.



I would pay to watch that!


----------



## fakereadhed

Ms. Belle said:


> Hi, I haven't gone through this entire thread, mainly due to the length, but I read the first few pages and my son and I decided within the last hour to go to DAP!  We are so excited.  We've been mulling this over for awhile, but just found a really good airfare.  I just requested a quote from Dreams Unlimited for a room and can't wait to hear back.  I have something to look forward to in December!  Can't wait!!!



Yay!!!  See you there!


----------



## georgemoe

Ms. Belle said:


> Hi, I haven't gone through this entire thread, mainly due to the length, but I read the first few pages and my son and I decided within the last hour to go to DAP!  We are so excited.  We've been mulling this over for awhile, but just found a really good airfare.  I just requested a quote from Dreams Unlimited for a room and can't wait to hear back.  I have something to look forward to in December!  Can't wait!!!



Welcome to DAP! 



BilltM said:


> I would pay to watch that!



As you sit libated at the bar.


----------



## katscradle

Just got back from a weekend at the cottage.
Thank you for all the anniversary wishes.
I am glad I finally got him a gift that he liked. 
Liz I know what that day means for you and alot of people, just know they are with you in spirit! 

Aaron I hope the 50th party was fantastic! 

Ms Belle, welcome!


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Everyone!!  Hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## Kellygurlz74

good mornin everyone...hope all had a good weekend!
I'm finally catching up to this board slowly, gosh y'all move fast!
I can't keep up!


----------



## AnneR

Happy Monday!
We are starting the week with sun and wonderful temperatures.  Not talking about the rest of the week .

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Kitikat

Hi Everyone!!
I'm Kathie & my DH is Mike. We took our family to WDW for the first time in mid aug. We loved it so much we are going back in Dec. Then saw there is a Dis met while we are there. We are so excited and planning to come sat & sun. I just started listening to the podcasts last week & love them. 
Looking forward to getting to know ya'll.


----------



## jeanigor

Kitikat said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> I'm Kathie & my DH is Mike. We took our family to WDW for the first time in mid aug. We loved it so much we are going back in Dec. Then saw there is a Dis met while we are there. We are so excited and planning to come sat & sun. I just started listening to the podcasts last week & love them.
> Looking forward to getting to know ya'll.


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning everyone! 



Kitikat said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> I'm Kathie & my DH is Mike. We took our family to WDW for the first time in mid aug. We loved it so much we are going back in Dec. Then saw there is a Dis met while we are there. We are so excited and planning to come sat & sun. I just started listening to the podcasts last week & love them.
> Looking forward to getting to know ya'll.



Welcome Kathie! Tell DH Mike about PCC 2.0.


----------



## MerriePoppins

Kitikat said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> I'm Kathie & my DH is Mike. We took our family to WDW for the first time in mid aug. We loved it so much we are going back in Dec. Then saw there is a Dis met while we are there. We are so excited and planning to come sat & sun. I just started listening to the podcasts last week & love them.
> Looking forward to getting to know ya'll.




Welcome Kathie  !!!  See you in December.


----------



## spaddy

tlcoke said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!  Hope everyone had a good weekend.





Kellygurlz74 said:


> good mornin everyone...hope all had a good weekend!
> I'm finally catching up to this board slowly, gosh y'all move fast!
> I can't keep up!





AnneR said:


> Happy Monday!
> We are starting the week with sun and wonderful temperatures.  Not talking about the rest of the week .
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!





Kitikat said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> I'm Kathie & my DH is Mike. We took our family to WDW for the first time in mid aug. We loved it so much we are going back in Dec. Then saw there is a Dis met while we are there. We are so excited and planning to come sat & sun. I just started listening to the podcasts last week & love them.
> Looking forward to getting to know ya'll.





georgemoe said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Kathie! Tell DH Mike about PCC 2.0.




Happy Monday everyone.  We had a great weekend here in Pittsburgh.  My family had the annual Memorial Ride for my brother with over 150 motorcycles with a pig roast afterwards.  I only take part in the food, but love looking at all the motorcycles.


----------



## baby1disney

Ms. Belle said:


> Hi, I haven't gone through this entire thread, mainly due to the length, but I read the first few pages and my son and I decided within the last hour to go to DAP!  We are so excited.  We've been mulling this over for awhile, but just found a really good airfare.  I just requested a quote from Dreams Unlimited for a room and can't wait to hear back.  I have something to look forward to in December!  Can't wait!!!


 to you and your son!!!!



Kitikat said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> I'm Kathie & my DH is Mike. We took our family to WDW for the first time in mid aug. We loved it so much we are going back in Dec. Then saw there is a Dis met while we are there. We are so excited and planning to come sat & sun. I just started listening to the podcasts last week & love them.
> Looking forward to getting to know ya'll.


 to Katie and Mike!!

Good morning everyone!!! Did anyone see the VMA's last night?!?! I was in shock with some of the moments!!

Also, my son is doing alot better. We went and rented some movies on Friday, got BOLT and he got some of his movies. I still haven't seen BOLT yet....but I think we're going to watch that together tonight. Thanks again to everyone who wished him well!!

Has anyone seen or talk to Maroo lately?!?! I haven't seen her on her in quite awhile.


----------



## exwdwcm

Happy Monday.  It rained literally non stop here in Dallas all weekend.   definitely a cuddle up on the couch kind of weekend.  did buy a new camera for my bday for the trip! 

anyone else excited about the fantasyland updates announced - any clue when construction will start? I guess i better get my visit to Toontown in, in December- i've yet to spend anytime there. now that i have a kiddo, i guess i finally have to! 



ADP said:


> Hi Eveyone,
> 
> Just popping in to say hi.
> 
> My parents 50th Wedding Anniversary party is tomorrow. We've been doing a lot of prep work this week to get it all together. Wish us luck!
> 
> Just Call Me ADP!


wow, Aaron- that is a lot of party planning lately- hope it went well!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Hey everyone just popping in to say happy 90 day mark come and gone. Whoo Hooo. I had a great day at AK today and Kona sushi for dinner. Mmmmm
> 
> I was trying to lighten the mood. It is a sad day missing 2 friends one was a NYC FF and the other was his sister and my friend/co worker. They both died of CA due to inhaling that crap from 9/11. (Both were retired Army nurses) So I said a little prayer for them and enjoyed my day at the world after planing a small flag at the gate to WDW they were both huge fans. It made me happy and sad all at the same time. I didnt get busted by the Disney police doing it either.


so sorry! 



Ms. Belle said:


> Hi, I haven't gone through this entire thread, mainly due to the length, but I read the first few pages and my son and I decided within the last hour to go to DAP! We are so excited. We've been mulling this over for awhile, but just found a really good airfare. I just requested a quote from Dreams Unlimited for a room and can't wait to hear back. I have something to look forward to in December! Can't wait!!!


----------



## kathrna

spaddy said:


> Happy Monday everyone.  We had a great weekend here in Pittsburgh.  My family had the annual Memorial Ride for my brother with over 150 motorcycles with a pig roast afterwards.  I only take part in the food, but love looking at all the motorcycles.



That sounds like a great weekend, Anne!  I wish I was closer to have participated!  What a great way to remember your brother!


----------



## kathrna

baby1disney said:


> Has anyone seen or talk to Maroo lately?!?! I haven't seen her on her in quite awhile.



I've read on Facebook that she's been sick with the flu.    She says she's starting to feel better.


----------



## tickledtink33

Popping in to say hi.

Just got my email from Best Buy that tomorrow I can pick up Toy Story Mania for the Wii which I pre ordered.   Can't wait to try it.


----------



## baby1disney

kathrna said:


> I've read on Facebook that she's been sick with the flu.    She says she's starting to feel better.



Thanks!! I was wondering if she was ok..


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> Popping in to say hi.
> 
> Just got my email from Best Buy that tomorrow I can pick up Toy Story Mania for the Wii which I pre ordered.   Can't wait to try it.



I pre-ordered it too. But over the net. And was too cheap to pay for expidited shipping. Estimated date of delivery is 9/18. Oh well. I'll still have plenty of time to play before DAP. Now just have to figure out how to get the computer (in order to DIS) and the Wii in the same room.....

Terrie, I'm glad to hear your little man is feeling better. I liked Bolt more than I thought I would. And it isn't _just_ because I am a dog person.


----------



## spaddy

tickledtink33 said:


> Popping in to say hi.
> 
> Just got my email from Best Buy that tomorrow I can pick up Toy Story Mania for the Wii which I pre ordered.   Can't wait to try it.



I wanted to preorder and DH wasn't interested.  Then he had me stopping at Target last night to see if he could still preorder (Too late).  I don't know why he doesn't just listen to me from the beginning. I am really excited about this game and I am going to have to be at Target at 9AM make sure I get one.


----------



## baby1disney

jeanigor said:


> I pre-ordered it too. But over the net. And was too cheap to pay for expidited shipping. Estimated date of delivery is 9/18. Oh well. I'll still have plenty of time to play before DAP. Now just have to figure out how to get the computer (in order to DIS) and the Wii in the same room.....
> 
> Terrie, I'm glad to hear your little man is feeling better. I liked Bolt more than I thought I would. And it isn't _just_ because I am a dog person.



Thanks Todd!! I'm actually pretty excited to see it!! And...just so you know I'm a dog lover too!! My dog actually died last summer of cancer. I couldn't keep her with me because I lived in an apartment...so my mom let her stay over at her house. I'd go over at least twice a week(just depended on my and my mom's work schedule)to see her. She was soo much like me: thick(plus sized), happy, carefree, and loved everyone. I miss her all the time!! Her name was Serena. I had her since I was in high school...and she was a beautiful mix: pure-bred Chow with pure-bred Rott mix!! 

But...knowing her....she found a doggy Disney World and is havin a ball there!!!


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> I've read on Facebook that she's been sick with the flu.    She says she's starting to feel better.



She has been posting a WISH trip report.  Great thread about steam trains, we are still on the first day; I have cried several times over all the generosity for a very special boy.  If I new how to post a link I would - A Wish Granted - One Magical Morning.  You can find in the Trip Report Forum.  Make sure you have a tissue.


----------



## aspen37

Happy Monday everyone! 




spaddy said:


> Happy Monday everyone.  We had a great weekend here in Pittsburgh.  My family had the annual Memorial Ride for my brother with over 150 motorcycles with a pig roast afterwards.  I only take part in the food, but love looking at all the motorcycles.



It sounds like you had a great weekend Anne!



tickledtink33 said:


> Popping in to say hi.
> 
> Just got my email from Best Buy that tomorrow I can pick up Toy Story Mania for the Wii which I pre ordered.   Can't wait to try it.





jeanigor said:


> I pre-ordered it too. But over the net. And was too cheap to pay for expidited shipping. Estimated date of delivery is 9/18. Oh well. I'll still have plenty of time to play before DAP. Now just have to figure out how to get the computer (in order to DIS) and the Wii in the same room.....
> 
> Terrie, I'm glad to hear your little man is feeling better. I liked Bolt more than I thought I would. And it isn't _just_ because I am a dog person.



I can't wait to hear what you guys think about the game. I don't have any home game systems. I know if I buy one I won't leave the couch. Have fun playing.


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> I can't wait to hear what you guys think about the game. I don't have any home game systems. I know if I buy one I won't leave the couch. Have fun playing.



But that's half the fun, most other games at least, you don't sit on the couch.


----------



## baby1disney

AnneR said:


> She has been posting a WISH trip report.  Great thread about steam trains, we are still on the first day; I have cried several times over all the generosity for a very special boy.  If I new how to post a link I would - A Wish Granted - One Magical Morning.  You can find in the Trip Report Forum.  Make sure you have a tissue.



You ARE so RIGHT!!! I just spent the last ten min all moist-eyed here at work!! I kept telling my coworkers that it was allergies!!!


----------



## AnneR

baby1disney said:


> You ARE so RIGHT!!! I just spent the last ten min all moist-eyed here at work!! I kept telling my coworkers that it was allergies!!!



I just sit here with the tears rolling down my cheeks thinking about how special this trip was for Lucas.


----------



## baby1disney

And...there's still more to come?!?!? OH BOY!!!!!


----------



## maroo

baby1disney said:


> to you and your son!!!!
> 
> to Katie and Mike!!
> 
> Good morning everyone!!! Did anyone see the VMA's last night?!?! I was in shock with some of the moments!!
> 
> Also, my son is doing alot better. We went and rented some movies on Friday, got BOLT and he got some of his movies. I still haven't seen BOLT yet....but I think we're going to watch that together tonight. Thanks again to everyone who wished him well!!
> 
> Has anyone seen or talk to Maroo lately?!?! I haven't seen her on her in quite awhile.



Thanks for asking!! 




AnneR said:


> She has been posting a WISH trip report.  Great thread about steam trains, we are still on the first day; I have cried several times over all the generosity for a very special boy.  If I new how to post a link I would - A Wish Granted - One Magical Morning.  You can find in the Trip Report Forum.  Make sure you have a tissue.






AnneR said:


> I just sit here with the tears rolling down my cheeks thinking about how special this trip was for Lucas.





baby1disney said:


> And...there's still more to come?!?!? OH BOY!!!!!




You are guys are so sweet!

I was in Disney for a week.  Got home and got the swine flu within 48 hours.  So I was sick for a few days.  I am still off work, so I have been working some more on this trip report.

It was an amazing morning.  Lucas is a Make a Wish child and his wish was to see the Steam Trains in Disney.  The DIS made it possible!!  

Here is the link to the Trip Report.  

A Wish Granted - One Magical Morning

It was an AMAZING morning!  

Special thanks to the DIS - for providing this site - without it, this little boy's wish would have never been granted.


----------



## AnneR

Maroo

You are a very special lady.  It is easy to assume that all these wonderful trips just happen for these deserving kids but it takes someone - you in this case to make the connections so that their trip is very special.


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> I pre-ordered it too. But over the net. And was too cheap to pay for expidited shipping. Estimated date of delivery is 9/18. Oh well. I'll still have plenty of time to play before DAP. Now just have to figure out how to get the computer (in order to DIS) and the Wii in the same room.....



I pre-ordered on Best Buy's website and I am going to pick it up at the store so no shipping cost.  It's possible the game will be readily available but I love playing it and didn't want to take any chances.


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> I can't wait to hear what you guys think about the game. I don't have any home game systems. I know if I buy one I won't leave the couch. Have fun playing.





jeanigor said:


> But that's half the fun, most other games at least, you don't sit on the couch.



None of my other Wii games allows for couch sitting.  Active Outdoor Challenge, Dance Dance Revolution, Cardio Boxing and Wii Fit are all very physically active games.  Hope I don't get to addicted to the TSM game.


----------



## katscradle

Kitikat said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> I'm Kathie & my DH is Mike. We took our family to WDW for the first time in mid aug. We loved it so much we are going back in Dec. Then saw there is a Dis met while we are there. We are so excited and planning to come sat & sun. I just started listening to the podcasts last week & love them.
> Looking forward to getting to know ya'll.




Welcome Katie & Mike!


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Everyone.  Happy Tuesday!!

Welcome Kathie & Mike!!!


----------



## AnneR

Good Morning All!

This is one of my crazy days, getting ready to go to another site for the day.  I doubt I will get back on the boards until this evening.


----------



## katscradle

Good morning!
I am off to the gym today, and I am going to try and find an iphone to buy today. Most of the store here have been out of iphones since the begining of June!


----------



## baby1disney

Are the iPhones really that great?!? I just wanted to know because I have Verizon...which I love!!. Can you watch tv and things on there?

Oh...GOOD MORNING DISers!!!!


----------



## Madi100

baby1disney said:


> Are the iPhones really that great?!? I just wanted to know because I have Verizon...which I love!!. Can you watch tv and things on there?
> 
> Oh...GOOD MORNING DISers!!!!



While I am loving my Blackberry, my ipod Touch is just a little bit more user friendly.  However, in this area, the phone reception with an iphone is horrible.  Since the main purpose of my phone is to use it as a phone, I need something I can rely on.


----------



## scarlett873

Morning DAP-ers! 

I've got some errands to run...I'll be back later!


----------



## ADP

Hi Everyone!  

Planning, planning, planning for December!


----------



## corky441

Seems like ages since I've checked this thread - it can really get away from you in no time - pages & pages & pages to read 

I've been doing my planning though for DAP - ADPs have been 

with Disney throwing in free dining, it's really wrecked havoc with my plans. They sure aren't making it nice for DVC owners, free dining doesn't help me one little bit.

Trying to get Candlelight Processional pkg is next to impossible - at least for the 8:15 show on Fri the 11th. Wow - I can eat at Nine Dragons or Marakesh - I don't think so....... I'll be calling a couple times a day from now on to see if there is an opening somewhere.

Ah, I feel better now - sometimes venting really helps a lot....


----------



## Minnie Lor

ADP said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Planning, planning, planning for December!



Me too. I thought I had everything planned and then another podast group just announced their plans and threw everything into a tail spin. Why can't I do it ALL? I want to participate in many different things, see my friends from many different Disney sites, and see all that Disney offers during the hoildays....oh and maybe ride a few rides.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> Me too. I thought I had everything planned and then another podast group just announced their plans and threw everything into a tail spin. Why can't I do it ALL? I want to participate in many different things, see my friends from many different Disney sites, and see all that Disney offers during the hoildays....oh and maybe ride a few rides.



Who has foiled your plans TODAY?


----------



## ADP

jeanigor said:


> Who has foiled your plans TODAY?



Oh!  How clever you are!


----------



## georgemoe

Got my copy of Toy Story Mania for the Wii. Deb has sworn me to keep it in the cellophane until tonight. If I wasn't buried in work I'd have a hard time complying.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Who has foiled your plans TODAY?



Very cute.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> Who has foiled your plans TODAY?



tee hee ~ cute.


----------



## maroo

Minnie Lor said:


> Me too. I thought I had everything planned and then another podast group just announced their plans and threw everything into a tail spin. Why can't I do it ALL? I want to participate in many different things, see my friends from many different Disney sites, and see all that Disney offers during the hoildays....oh and maybe ride a few rides.



Yeah.  My spreadsheet is FULL FULL FULL!!!  

And right now it only has two DIS activities...the GKTW meet (of course) and the big party!  And even the party now has a conflict?  At least I have something to do if I don't get in the party (since I am not registered through Dreams).

I hope I can make the taping?


----------



## maroo

jeanigor said:


> Who has foiled your plans TODAY?




Ha!  I just got it.


----------



## OKW Lover

georgemoe said:


> Got my copy of Toy Story Mania for the Wii. Deb has sworn me to keep it in the cellophane until tonight. If I wasn't buried in work I'd have a hard time complying.



Is it tonight yet?


----------



## georgemoe

OKW Lover said:


> Is it tonight yet?



No. 

She just went out to "The Hairdresser". I have to wait until she gets home. Then it will be.


----------



## kimisabella

georgemoe said:


> No.
> 
> She just went out to "The Hairdresser". I have to wait until she gets home. Then it will be.



What??? How could she go get her hair done now??? Doesn't she know that we are all waiting for a review of the game???    You have more patience than I, George - you are a good husband !!


----------



## georgemoe

kimisabella said:


> What??? How could she go get her hair done now??? Doesn't she know that we are all waiting for a review of the game???    You have more patience than I, George - you are a good husband !!



I know Andrea. My niece and nephew had birthday parties this past Saturday and that is her usual "hair day". She had to cancel and tonight was the only night she could get in. She freaks if her hair goes just a couple days over it's "doo time".


----------



## kimisabella

georgemoe said:


> I know Andrea. My niece and nephew had birthday parties this past Saturday and that is her usual "hair day". She had to cancel and tonight was the only night she could get in. She freaks if her hair goes just a couple days over it's "doo time".



Never stand between a woman and her hair - I should know...lol
Have fun and let us know how it is!


----------



## scarlett873

georgemoe said:


> Got my copy of Toy Story Mania for the Wii. Deb has sworn me to keep it in the cellophane until tonight. If I wasn't buried in work I'd have a hard time complying.


I've got mine too! I shouldn't be spending extra money right now, but I just couldn't stand to NOT have it! I played one time through...pretty similar to the attraction! We ought to be experts by the time this meet begins!!


----------



## spaddy

We played the Wii TSM tonight and it was fun.   I still can't seem to unlock all the levels.  I am going to have to have a chance to really sit down and play for a while.  I think by the time December rolls around I should be an expert.


----------



## georgemoe

kimisabella said:


> Never stand between a woman and her hair - I should know...lol
> Have fun and let us know how it is!





scarlett873 said:


> I've got mine too! I shouldn't be spending extra money right now, but I just couldn't stand to NOT have it! I played one time through...pretty similar to the attraction! We ought to be experts by the time this meet begins!!





spaddy said:


> We played the Wii TSM tonight and it was fun.   I still can't seem to unlock all the levels.  I am going to have to have a chance to really sit down and play for a while.  I think by the time December rolls around I should be an expert.



"Doo Girl" finally got home and we had a little time with TSM. I've got to reserve (final) judgement until I have some more time with it. Parts of it are fun but I thought I would really love it and thats not happening. One problem is the aiming reticule disappears on me. Player 1's reticule is blue and Player 2 green. They disappear into the game board at times.  Maybe it's the sensitivity. I'll have to check that out.

Anyone thinking this will help them for DAP will be disappointed. I got a used game through eBay today. House of the Dead - Overkill. *AWESOME! * Not a game for young kids though. Oh God no!


----------



## A.Mickey

We also pre-ordered TSMM hopefully we will have it by this weekend...as we opted for free shipping!  Can't wait to hear others reviews! 

Is there any online leader board?  That would be awesome!


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> "Doo Girl" finally got home and we had a little time with TSM. I've got to reserve (final) judgement until I have some more time with it. Parts of it are fun but I thought I would really love it and thats not happening. One problem is the aiming reticule disappears on me. Player 1's reticule is blue and Player 2 green. They disappear into the game board at times.  Maybe it's the sensitivity. I'll have to check that out.



I have to agree about that, except I have never heard the word reticule before (but mine disappeared too)  I don't think I like games that require you to "unlock" levels.  I want to be able to pick whatever game board I want and start there.  

My arm got a little tired from holding in flat and straight out.  I still can't figure out how to get 4 rockets to shoot at once or to shake out the bees. 

I hope Deb's hair looks fab.


----------



## jeanigor

kimisabella said:


> What??? How could she go get her hair done now??? Doesn't she know that we are all waiting for a review of the game???    You have more patience than I, *George - you are a good husband !!*



Oh what four months helps us forget, eh Señor?


----------



## katscradle

John and I have been playing it, and are have fun working together to get everything.
I like it.
As for improving your skills I have to agree with George. 
However it is showing you what to go after.
Something I never knew before, no wonder I had trouble breaking 100000.


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Everyone!  

I guess, I will need to download the TSM Ipod App and begin practicing.  Since I don't have a Wii, that will be my best way to practice.


----------



## AnneR

Happy Wednesday!

No TSM for us although it was in the plan.  Ended up replacing the computer last night. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## katscradle

Good morning everyone!
My finger hurts.  Wonder why!
I am also tried, but I have to be up till the Art of Disney store opens this morning. Then I will be taking a nap!


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


> I have to agree about that, except I have never heard the word reticule before (but mine disappeared too)  I don't think I like games that require you to "unlock" levels.  I want to be able to pick whatever game board I want and start there.
> 
> My arm got a little tired from holding in flat and straight out.  I still can't figure out how to get 4 rockets to shoot at once or to shake out the bees.
> 
> I hope Deb's hair looks fab.



The hair looks great Anne. Thanks! The design of the Free Play area is just weird. Unfortunately this wasn't one of those hugely anticipated games by the gaming community. At Gamefaqs.com and IGN.com there is virtually no activity and little coverage. I don't like all the waggle breaks. 



jeanigor said:


> Oh what four months helps us forget, eh Señor?



Shhssh Todd. I had Andrea fooled.


----------



## kimisabella

georgemoe said:


> The hair looks great Anne. Thanks! The design of the Free Play area is just weird. Unfortunately this wasn't one of those hugely anticipated games by the gaming community. At Gamefaqs.com and IGN.com there is virtually no activity and little coverage. I don't like all the waggle breaks.
> 
> 
> 
> Shhssh Todd. I had Andrea fooled.



Everyone is entitled to make a mistake - lord knows I do all the time


----------



## ADP

georgemoe said:


> "Doo Girl" finally got home and we had a little time with TSM. I've got to reserve (final) judgement until I have some more time with it. Parts of it are fun but I thought I would really love it and thats not happening. One problem is the aiming reticule disappears on me. Player 1's reticule is blue and Player 2 green. They disappear into the game board at times.  Maybe it's the sensitivity. I'll have to check that out.
> 
> Anyone thinking this will help them for DAP will be disappointed. I got a used game through eBay today. House of the Dead - Overkill. *AWESOME! * Not a game for young kids though. Oh God no!


Morning Peeps!   
I thought it mighyt not be veery much like the attraction.  When I looked at the description on the empty case and spoke with the salesman at Game Stop I sort of got the impression it would not have very much similarity.  It's the reason I held off pre-ordering it.


----------



## wildfan1473

Good morning and happy Wednesday everyone! 

DH and I just had a wonderful 10th anniversary trip by ourselves in Florida, didn't make it to Disney but we'll be there next month.  I came home to an email from Air Tran, they have changed my flight for DAP from a 2:30 arrival time in MCO to 7:00 pm on Thursday   Methinks me better look into getting that changed.

Off to attempt to get caught up.  Have a great day!


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> The hair looks great Anne. Thanks! The design of the Free Play area is just weird. Unfortunately this wasn't one of those hugely anticipated games by the gaming community. At Gamefaqs.com and IGN.com there is virtually no activity and little coverage. I don't like all the waggle breaks.



I was trying to play Free Play first and nothing was unlocked.  I was getting really mad and the directions are non exsistent.  I guess I am just not a video game person. 



wildfan1473 said:


> Good morning and happy Wednesday everyone!
> 
> DH and I just had a wonderful 10th anniversary trip by ourselves in Florida, didn't make it to Disney but we'll be there next month.  I came home to an email from Air Tran, they have changed my flight for DAP from a 2:30 arrival time in MCO to 7:00 pm on Thursday   Methinks me better look into getting that changed.
> 
> Off to attempt to get caught up.  Have a great day!



Sounds like a great getaway.

AirTran is so frustrating with the time changes.


----------



## georgemoe

ADP said:


> Morning Peeps!
> I thought it mighyt not be veery much like the attraction.  When I looked at the description on the empty case and spoke with the salesman at Game Stop I sort of got the impression it would not have very much similarity.  It's the reason I held off pre-ordering it.



Hi Aaron. I bought it because of Disney and TSM. I've only played with it about an hour now. Definately not a $49.99 game. Should be $20 - $30.



spaddy said:


> I was trying to play Free Play first and nothing was unlocked.  I was getting really mad and the directions are non exsistent.  I guess I am just not a video game person.



Believe me Ann you are not the only one confused about Free Play.


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> I've got mine too! I shouldn't be spending extra money right now, but I just couldn't stand to NOT have it! I played one time through...pretty similar to the attraction! We ought to be experts by the time this meet begins!!


Cool!  I'll probably buy it eventually.  I'll need all the practice I can get to beat the Indy contingency.


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> Hi Aaron. I bought it because of Disney and TSM. I've only played with it about an hour now. Definately not a $49.99 game. Should be $20 - $30.
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me Ann you are not the only one confused about Free Play.



We were discussing last night how all the games are $40-$50 and a lot of them seem to have nothing to them.  We also just purchased Beatles RockBand and it seems like the work that went into that game would be extensive.  Of course, I don't know anything about writing video games.

George, I will tell my DH we were not the only ones confused.  He kept saying I have a masters degree and I can't figure this game out.  I just want to play.


----------



## jeanigor

Just got a visit from my favorite guy wearing brown shorts. He brought me a present. It's not TSM. I'm expecting that tomorrow.
I would post a picture of it except Photobucket is acting wonky right now. 

Let's just say I caved and had to be like the cool kids.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Just got a visit from my favorite guy wearing brown shorts. He brought me a present. It's not TSM. I'm expecting that tomorrow.
> I would post a picture of it except Photobucket is acting wonky right now.
> 
> Let's just say I caved and had to be like the cool kids.



Ok I don't know what you are talking about but I am going to take a guess.


Iphone?


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> Ok I don't know what you are talking about but I am going to take a guess.
> 
> 
> Iphone?



iWish. 

I will just borrow a pic from the site instead of the pic I took in my office.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> iWish.
> 
> I will just borrow a pic from the site instead of the pic I took in my office.



Very cool.

I have iphone on the brain today because I have been talking about getting one for weeks.


----------



## baby1disney

Has anyone ever bought a computer from eBay??? I don't know if I should get a brand new one or get a good used one.

Thanks!!


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> iWish.
> 
> I will just borrow a pic from the site instead of the pic I took in my office.


 

WOW.  We may have the most documented trip in the history of trips with 2 of these!!!  Maybe I'll steal Meg's video camera and we can make a documentary!


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> iWish.
> 
> I will just borrow a pic from the site instead of the pic I took in my office.





tiggerbell said:


> WOW.  We may have the most documented trip in the history of trips with 2 of these!!!  Maybe I'll steal Meg's video camera and we can make a documentary!



Don't forget, I have one too.


----------



## tiggerbell

tickledtink33 said:


> Don't forget, I have one too.


 

Well, now we're guaranteed to get my good side!


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> Don't forget, I have one too.



And Brandie, too. We should have a support group.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> iWish.
> 
> I will just borrow a pic from the site instead of the pic I took in my office.





tiggerbell said:


> WOW.  We may have the most documented trip in the history of trips with 2 of these!!!  Maybe I'll steal Meg's video camera and we can make a documentary!





tickledtink33 said:


> Don't forget, I have one too.





tiggerbell said:


> Well, now we're guaranteed to get my good side!



I plan on getting one too. I will be by myself for a few days so it will be nice to have.


----------



## tiggerbell

aspen37 said:


> I plan on getting one too. I will be by myself for a few days so it will be nice to have.


 

And I'm not even getting a commission on these...


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> And I'm not even getting a commission on these...



Shall I write the company? If you did, it would pay for a trip around DATW...or maybe maintenance fees on your DVC points (once you get that) HINT HINT HINT HINT HINT HINT HINT


----------



## scarlett873

We need to take a pic of all of our stEEks taking a pic...

And my little video camera fits perfectly onto the stEEk...


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> We need to take a pic of all of our stEEks taking a pic...
> 
> And my little video camera fits perfectly onto the stEEk...



I will pencil in the stEEk photo shoot for Saturday evening, prior to the party, at the Studios gate (or wherever we are supposed to gather).


----------



## tiggerbell

scarlett873 said:


> We need to take a pic of all of our stEEks taking a pic...
> 
> And my little video camera fits perfectly onto the stEEk...


 

We could choreograph a Busby Berkeley Footlight Parade routine!


----------



## OKW Lover

tiggerbell said:


> We could choreograph a Busby Berkeley Footlight Parade routine!


----------



## georgemoe

What is this a steeek slumber party?


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> And my little video camera fits perfectly onto the stEEk...


----------



## tiggerbell

scarlett873 said:


> And my little video camera fits perfectly onto the stEEk...


 

And when Don says, "Let me see that..." the answer is NO!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> iWish.
> 
> I will just borrow a pic from the site instead of the pic I took in my office.





spaddy said:


> Very cool.
> 
> I have iphone on the brain today because I have been talking about getting one for weeks.




Todd nice! 

I went and thought I was going to buy an iphone yesterday. 
I found out I have to an appointment with a personal shopper. 
My appointment isn't until Monday! 
Whoever thought you would need an appointment to buy a phone!


----------



## spaddy

katscradle said:


> Todd nice!
> 
> I went and thought I was going to buy an iphone yesterday.
> I found out I have to an appointment with a personal shopper.
> My appointment isn't until Monday!
> Whoever thought you would need an appointment to buy a phone!



I am still trying to decide if it is worth it to go to the Apple store or just get the phone at the ATT Wireless store.  The Apple store is about an hour from me.  

Who has the iphone in Canada?  I assume ATT doesn't have a presence up there.


----------



## katscradle

spaddy said:


> I am still trying to decide if it is worth it to go to the Apple store or just get the phone at the ATT Wireless store.  The Apple store is about an hour from me.
> 
> Who has the iphone in Canada?  I assume ATT doesn't have a presence up there.




Rodgers has the iphone in Canada.
I have been wanting to switch to Rodgers as they are the only ones who can get service out of my cottage.
My contract with the other company Bell just expired.
However Rodgers has been out of iphones since June 2nd, so you have to go to Apple to get the phone and you initial setup, or contract with Rodgers done. 
No ATT up here yet.


----------



## spaddy

katscradle said:


> Rodgers has the iphone in Canada.
> I have been wanting to switch to Rodgers as they are the only ones who can get service out of my cottage.
> My contract with the other company Bell just expired.
> However Rodgers has been out of iphones since June 2nd, so you have to go to Apple to get the phone and you initial setup, or contract with Rodgers done.
> No ATT up here yet.



More coverage and an iphone.  That sounds like a winning situation.

Good luck on Monday.


----------



## katscradle

spaddy said:


> More coverage and an iphone.  That sounds like a winning situation.
> 
> Good luck on Monday.



I'll let you know how it works out.
I am scared yet excited.


----------



## jeanigor

My family like Rogers. Especially when traveling internationally. We have it soooo backward here in the states. Here, both parties pay for the call. Shame really.


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> I'll let you know how it works out.
> I am scared yet excited.



You're scared?

I'm the one that sees the bill!


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> You're scared?
> 
> I'm the one that sees the bill!



Good Point, John!! And good afternoon!


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> Good Point, John!! And good afternoon!



Hi Todd! 

How are the drawings going?


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Hi Todd!
> 
> How are the drawings going?



Finished them about 4:30 this morning. Now I *must* start the migration in the morning.

But it's all good. 85 days until sunny Florida.


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> Finished them about 4:30 this morning. Now I *must* start the migration in the morning.
> 
> But it's all good. 85 days until sunny Florida.




You got that right!! 

76 days on this end!!


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> You're scared?
> 
> I'm the one that sees the bill!




Don't worry honey!
I think I have this figured out.
Consolidating into one bill will save us some money.
You should think about that with the cable.


----------



## scarlett873

tiggerbell said:


> We could choreograph a Busby Berkeley Footlight Parade routine!







georgemoe said:


> What is this a steeek slumber party?


Jealous? 




DVCsince02 said:


>


Now why would go and scream like that? Does it make you nervous? 



tiggerbell said:


> And when Don says, "Let me see that..." the answer is NO!


You've got that one right...


----------



## Ms. Belle

86 more days!  This is going to drag ......


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> I will pencil in the stEEk photo shoot for Saturday evening, prior to the party, at the Studios gate (or wherever we are supposed to gather).



Only on the DIS


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> You're scared?
> 
> I'm the one that sees the bill!





3guysandagal said:


> Hi Todd!
> 
> How are the drawings going?



Hiya John. 

Is someone coloring?


----------



## AnneR

AirTran changed my flight!



I get to stay an hour longer - woohoo!


----------



## robind

tiggerbell said:


> We could choreograph a Busby Berkeley Footlight Parade routine!



Can we do the Single Ladies Dance?



jeanigor said:


> Finished them about 4:30 this morning. Now I *must* start the migration in the morning.
> 
> But it's all good. 85 days until sunny Florida.



I have been in "sunny" FL for two days now and it has been like monsoon season every night at 5:00 and I left my stupid umbrella at home.


----------



## tlcoke

Just popping in to say Good Morning to everyone! Work is insanely crazy right now, and I decided this morning, I am soooooo ready for my upcoming long vacation to WDW  (still 4 weeks away   )  and 84 days until DAP.


----------



## AnneR

Good Morning!

Rainy Thursday here.


----------



## halliesmommy01

robind said:


> Can we do the Single Ladies Dance?





But will Kanye come out and tell us how much better Beyonce is?


----------



## scarlett873




----------



## TXYankee

Good Morning!

Rain in Texas too!

Make it a great day!

P.S.  Happy Birthday to ME!


----------



## baby1disney

TXYankee said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Rain in Texas too!
> 
> Make it a great day!
> 
> P.S.  Happy Birthday to ME!



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!


Has anyone bought anything from eBay before?? Specifically a laptop?? I'm thinkin about getting one....but don't know if I should get a new or used one. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## jeanigor

TXYankee said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Rain in Texas too!
> 
> Make it a great day!
> 
> P.S.  Happy Birthday to ME!







baby1disney said:


> Has anyone bought anything from eBay before?? Specifically a laptop?? I'm thinkin about getting one....but don't know if I should get a new or used one. Thanks everyone!!



I've bought some pins and other Disney stuff. No electronics though.


----------



## TXYankee

baby1disney said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Has anyone bought anything from eBay before?? Specifically a laptop?? I'm thinkin about getting one....but don't know if I should get a new or used one. Thanks everyone!!



Thanks!

Sorry I can not help...I don't e-bay...and my knowledge of laptops is less then my knowledge of e-bay!


----------



## georgemoe

baby1disney said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Has anyone bought anything from eBay before?? Specifically a laptop?? I'm thinkin about getting one....but don't know if I should get a new or used one. Thanks everyone!!



I've bought quite a few things from eBay but never a computer. It might be ok for some people but I would stick with Best Buy or someone else local.


----------



## baby1disney

Thanks everyone!! I thought about Best Buy, too George. That way if something goes wrong, I can take it back or something.

ON to a better topic.....

I've decided to put my foot down and put a deposit down on my room for DAP!!!!! I deserve a vacay and even DH has said so!! So...as soon as I get my quote, my deposit goes down!!!! 

I'm always thinking of everyone else first....time for me to be a lil selfish!!!!  But..I think they'll be ok...as long as I bring them back stuff!!

OMG!!!! I just thought about this: I could totally do all of my Xmas shopping for my family!!! They're all into DISNEY!!!! This is just getting better and better by the minute!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Tracey's (tlcoke) question on last week's e-mail show has been kicking around my head for the past seven days.

She asked about upgrading a Magic My Way ticket to an annual pass.

Is the cost to upgrade simple subtraction? Cost of annual pass minus cost of ticket? Disney doesn't seem to do things the 'easy' way, so I wonder. Also, how do we know the cost of the ticket (as we have a package)?

Unfortunately it sounds as if the AP would start on the first day the ticket was used...in my case, Dec 10, 2009. That means that its last use would be on Dec. 9, 2010, correct? Well I know if I do upgrade to an AP, I will certainly be there pre PCC 2.0.....


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Tracey's (tlcoke) question on last week's e-mail show has been kicking around my head for the past seven days.
> 
> She asked about upgrading a Magic My Way ticket to an annual pass.
> 
> Is the cost to upgrade simple subtraction? Cost of annual pass minus cost of ticket? Disney doesn't seem to do things the 'easy' way, so I wonder. Also, how do we know the cost of the ticket (as we have a package)?
> 
> Unfortunately it sounds as if the AP would start on the first day the ticket was used...in my case, Dec 10, 2009. That means that its last use would be on Dec. 9, 2010, correct? Well I know if I do upgrade to an AP, I will certainly be there pre PCC 2.0.....


 
Todd, we have a 1 day ticket on our package.  We have to upgrade yours anyway (I already have a 10-day, PH, NE ticket at home so I have to get my 1 day ticket OFF the Keys to the Kingdom card when we get there for future enjoyment).  Figure the cost of that 1 day ticket to be about $80 - approx.

An AP will run $520.79 and expire in 1 year.  A 10 day park hopper non-expiration ticket will run $551.23 and not expire.  

Take the approx $80 off that you've already paid.  

Because we don't know what the future holds, I personally think the 10 day PH NE ticket to be smarter.  But only if you aren't spending less than 10 days in WDW in the next 366 days.

Savvy?


----------



## wildfan1473

Happy Thursday everyone!  I am snuggled in bed with my sick 5 year old.  If you missed it on FB yesterday, he puked all over my car after school.   His poor teacher felt so bad, apparently he was lethargic all day, but refused to go to the office, and just kept telling her he was tired.  She had no idea he was so sick and she feels horrible.  




TXYankee said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Rain in Texas too!
> 
> Make it a great day!
> 
> P.S.  Happy Birthday to ME!



 



baby1disney said:


> Has anyone bought anything from eBay before?? Specifically a laptop?? I'm thinkin about getting one....but don't know if I should get a new or used one. Thanks everyone!!



I worked for a Chamber of Commerce about 5 years ago, and my boss bought one.  It was fine, but I know I was emailing the people back and forth several times.  I also purchased a new screen for my laptop off of ebay.  Very easy.



baby1disney said:


> ON to a better topic.....
> 
> I've decided to put my foot down and put a deposit down on my room for DAP!!!!! I deserve a vacay and even DH has said so!! So...as soon as I get my quote, my deposit goes down!!!!
> 
> OMG!!!! I just thought about this: I could totally do all of my Xmas shopping for my family!!! They're all into DISNEY!!!! This is just getting better and better by the minute!!!!



  I did a bunch of Christmas shopping at MF last year, too.


----------



## jeanigor

The man in the Brown Truck of Joy brought me another present! Still not TSM. Hopefully tomorrow. Today, it has a little more flair, okay?


----------



## kimisabella

tiggerbell said:


> Todd, we have a 1 day ticket on our package.  We have to upgrade yours anyway (I already have a 10-day, PH, NE ticket at home so I have to get my 1 day ticket OFF the Keys to the Kingdom card when we get there for future enjoyment).  Figure the cost of that 1 day ticket to be about $80 - approx.
> 
> An AP will run $520.79 and expire in 1 year.  A 10 day park hopper non-expiration ticket will run $551.23 and not expire.
> 
> Take the approx $80 off that you've already paid.
> 
> Because we don't know what the future holds, I personally think the 10 day PH NE ticket to be smarter.  But only if you aren't spending less than 10 days in WDW in the next 366 days.
> 
> Savvy?



How do you go about getting the 1 day ticket of the Key to the World card?  I thought I read if the Key to the World card never gets put through the turnstile, the day that is on there stays.


----------



## corky441

tiggerbell said:


> An AP will run $520.79 and expire in 1 year.  A 10 day park hopper non-expiration ticket will run $551.23 and not expire.



Just to add something else to this - if you subscribe to the Mousesavers newletter you can get access to special pricing from undercover tourist on their tickets. Right now they are quoting $ 507.95 for the 10 day PH NE tickets - this INCLUDES TAX and SHIPPING IS FREE 

Every $ saved just adds to the fund for the next trip - it's a never ending cycle and I like it


----------



## tiggerbell

kimisabella said:


> How do you go about getting the 1 day ticket of the Key to the World card? I thought I read if the Key to the World card never gets put through the turnstile, the day that is on there stays.


 

In order to get the free dining, you have to book a package.  That's room, tickets, and food.  But you can get any number of days on your ticket.  Our DAP package has 1 day tickets on it.  Take your Key to the World card (which has room, dining plan, and ticket on it) to the conceirge at your hotel and ask to have the ticket removed from the card.  They will hand you back your KttW card (which nmow just contains your dining credits and room key) and a paper 1 day ticket that doesn't expire because it's never been used.

Last September, we did a split stay - GF/ASMu.  5 nights/7 nights.  Our GF stay had 10 day tickets attached.  Our ASMu stay had 1 day tickets, which we had pulled off when we got there.  I used my 1 day ticket in May of this year and turned it into a 10 day PH w/no expiration.  I used 3 of those days around the Podcast Cruise.


----------



## tiggerbell

corky441 said:


> Just to add something else to this - if you subscribe to the Mousesavers newletter you can get access to special pricing from undercover tourist on their tickets. Right now they are quoting $ 507.95 for the 10 day PH NE tickets - this INCLUDES TAX and SHIPPING IS FREE
> 
> Every $ saved just adds to the fund for the next trip - it's a never ending cycle and I like it


 

If you're not booking packages, that's a good option.


----------



## kimisabella

tiggerbell said:


> In order to get the free dining, you have to book a package.  That's room, tickets, and food.  But you can get any number of days on your ticket.  Our DAP package has 1 day tickets on it.  Take your Key to the World card (which has room, dining plan, and ticket on it) to the conceirge at your hotel and ask to have the ticket removed from the card.  They will hand you back your KttW card (which nmow just contains your dining credits and room key) and a paper 1 day ticket that doesn't expire because it's never been used.
> 
> Last September, we did a split stay - GF/ASMu.  5 nights/7 nights.  Our GF stay had 10 day tickets attached.  Our ASMu stay had 1 day tickets, which we had pulled off when we got there.  I used my 1 day ticket in May of this year and turned it into a 10 day PH w/no expiration.  I used 3 of those days around the Podcast Cruise.



OK, thanks Jaime - we did book the free dining w/the 1 day base since I already had tickets.


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> The man in the Brown Truck of Joy brought me another present! Still not TSM. Hopefully tomorrow. Today, it has a little more flair, okay?




He is soooo cute!


----------



## katscradle

TXYankee said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Rain in Texas too!
> 
> Make it a great day!
> 
> P.S.  Happy Birthday to ME!



Happy Birthday! 


We are on day 19 with no rain!


----------



## AnneR

[/SIZE]





TXYankee said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Rain in Texas too!
> 
> Make it a great day!
> 
> P.S.  Happy Birthday to ME!



Another September baby!

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Renysmom

My DAP Sunday Night MVMCP tickets came today


----------



## halliesmommy01

Renysmom said:


> My DAP Sunday Night MVMCP tickets came today



Awesome!!! I did mine will-call. See you there.


----------



## katscradle

We have ours on will-call as well.
See you there.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

We just got our MVMCP tickets also!!


----------



## A.Mickey

tiggerbell said:


> Todd, we have a 1 day ticket on our package.  We have to upgrade yours anyway (I already have a 10-day, PH, NE ticket at home so I have to get my 1 day ticket OFF the Keys to the Kingdom card when we get there for future enjoyment).  Figure the cost of that 1 day ticket to be about $80 - approx.
> 
> An AP will run $520.79 and expire in 1 year.  A 10 day park hopper non-expiration ticket will run $551.23 and not expire.
> 
> Take the approx $80 off that you've already paid.
> 
> Because we don't know what the future holds, I personally think the 10 day PH NE ticket to be smarter.  But only if you aren't spending less than 10 days in WDW in the next 366 days.
> 
> Savvy?



This makes me want to go......


----------



## AnneR

Good Morning!

It's Friday - need I say more.

Have a great day.


----------



## jeanigor

A.Mickey said:


> This makes me want to go......



I think you should....


Happy Friday everyone!!!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Tracey's (tlcoke) question on last week's e-mail show has been kicking around my head for the past seven days.
> 
> She asked about upgrading a Magic My Way ticket to an annual pass.
> 
> Is the cost to upgrade simple subtraction? Cost of annual pass minus cost of ticket? Disney doesn't seem to do things the 'easy' way, so I wonder. Also, how do we know the cost of the ticket (as we have a package)?
> 
> Unfortunately it sounds as if the AP would start on the first day the ticket was used...in my case, Dec 10, 2009. That means that its last use would be on Dec. 9, 2010, correct? Well I know if I do upgrade to an AP, I will certainly be there pre PCC 2.0.....



For me it is the best option to upgrade to the Annual Pass.  
I am going for 10 days in October (I have purchased an 8 day PH with my package, and then planned on using my 1 day ticket from last year and 1 day MNSSHP, skipping the park during the day)  and then DAP, so calculating the price of the tickets for both trips, it is cheaper for me to upgrade to the AP on my trip next month than purchase separate media for both trips. It would have been a better deal if I could get the 15 months because it would then cover PCC 2.0 too, but I don't live in Florida and I will be a new AP holder, so I will only get the 12 months. 
I also look at it,  if it works out for me to go on PCC 1.5 next summer, then I can also do a couple of days at Disney on that trip too. 

You can get ticket only pricing on Disney's website, which helps you price your options, just click on the tab for Tickets.


----------



## tlcoke

A.Mickey said:


> This makes me want to go......



Please come to DAP.


----------



## tlcoke

Happy Friday Everyone!!  Have a good day and a wonderful weekend.


----------



## ADP

jeanigor said:


> Tracey's (tlcoke) question on last week's e-mail show has been kicking around my head for the past seven days.
> 
> She asked about upgrading a Magic My Way ticket to an annual pass.
> 
> Is the cost to upgrade simple subtraction? Cost of annual pass minus cost of ticket? Disney doesn't seem to do things the 'easy' way, so I wonder. Also, how do we know the cost of the ticket (as we have a package)?
> 
> Unfortunately it sounds as if the AP would start on the first day the ticket was used...in my case, Dec 10, 2009. That means that its last use would be on Dec. 9, 2010, correct? Well I know if I do upgrade to an AP, I will certainly be there pre PCC 2.0.....


A couple things...Maybe they've already been mentioned.  Purchasing a new AP or upgrading gives you 15 months instead of 12 right now.  That's something to consider when factoring price versus number of days used.  

Also, I believe you get an extra day on your AP.  You can use your AP the last day it expires.  It would be your anniversary date printed on the back of your AP ticket.  Your AP is still valid on that day.


----------



## tlcoke

ADP said:


> A couple things...Maybe they've already been mentioned.  Purchasing a new AP or upgrading gives you 15 months instead of 12 right now.  That's something to consider when factoring price versus number of days used.
> 
> Also, I believe you get an extra day on your AP.  You can use your AP the last day it expires.  It would be your anniversary date printed on the back of your AP ticket.  Your AP is still valid on that day.



Aaron, that was part of my question on last week's email show.  The 15 months only applies to New Annual Passholders who live in Florida and on all renewals.  I was hoping it was for both globally.


----------



## katscradle

Good morning everyone!
I will be busy packing for the cottage today.
The last summer weekend there this year, and they are saying the weather will be perfect. 
If I don't get back on before I go have a great wekend!


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning folks. 




katscradle said:


> Good morning everyone!
> I will be busy packing for the cottage today.
> The last summer weekend there this year, and they are saying the weather will be perfect.
> If I don't get back on before I go have a great wekend!



Have fun Kat. You packing up the Wii?


----------



## baby1disney

Well...I made a reservation..but not at a Dsiney resort. I'm staying off-site because that's what I can afford right now...maybe somethin will change later on.

OK....so I have a feeling that I'm going to open a sore subject here, but am I allowed to catch a park bus from DTD even though I'm not staying on property?? I will have my tickets, but I just wanted to know how this works. Also, if that's a no-no, how much do the cabs cost??? 

I'm not trying to start anything...I just wanted to know what's goin on is all. Thanks


----------



## jcb

> am I allowed to catch a park bus from DTD



I think it is a fair question.  The answer, unless something has changed, is that there is no "park bus" from DTD.  Buses run from DTD to the resorts, not to (and from) the parks.  I'm not sure about TTC, though.


----------



## tlcoke

baby1disney said:


> Well...I made a reservation..but not at a Dsiney resort. I'm staying off-site because that's what I can afford right now...maybe somethin will change later on.
> 
> OK....so I have a feeling that I'm going to open a sore subject here, but am I allowed to catch a park bus from DTD even though I'm not staying on property?? I will have my tickets, but I just wanted to know how this works. Also, if that's a no-no, how much do the cabs cost???
> 
> I'm not trying to start anything...I just wanted to know what's goin on is all. Thanks



Terri,
The DTD buses only travel to the Resorts for Resort guests, there is not a bus to the parks from DTD.  
I have never taken a cab from a offsite hotel to any of the parks, as I have had a rental car the times I stayed off property so I cannot give you an answer to that part of your question.  You might check with your offsite hotel, many of the offsite hotels offer some type of shuttle service to the parks, some free, others at a minimal cost.


----------



## spaddy

baby1disney said:


> Thanks everyone!! I thought about Best Buy, too George. That way if something goes wrong, I can take it back or something.



Also check out the Delloutlet.  I would personally never buy another computer with Vista on it and at BestBuy that is all you are going to get.


----------



## tlcoke

spaddy said:


> Also check out the Delloutlet.  I would personally never buy another computer with Vista on it and at BestBuy that is all you are going to get.



Due to all the bugs in Vista, I would wait until the new Windows OS comes out next month and wait a few weeks to see how well it performs, before making a purchase.


----------



## TXYankee

baby1disney said:


> Well...I made a reservation..but not at a Dsiney resort. I'm staying off-site because that's what I can afford right now...maybe somethin will change later on.
> 
> OK....so I have a feeling that I'm going to open a sore subject here, but am I allowed to catch a park bus from DTD even though I'm not staying on property?? I will have my tickets, but I just wanted to know how this works. Also, if that's a no-no, how much do the cabs cost???
> 
> I'm not trying to start anything...I just wanted to know what's goin on is all. Thanks



The cab cost would depend on where you are staying.  I bet if you called them, they could tell you what the cost would be.  I would also check if they have a shuttle to WDW.  Many of the local hoteld do.  The buses at DTD go to the Disney resorts.  You might think of checking out a rental car.  Sometimes you can get really good rates in Orlando. 

Glad you got a good hotel rate!


----------



## baby1disney

jcb said:


> I think it is a fair question.  The answer, unless something has changed, is that there is no "park bus" from DTD.  Buses run from DTD to the resorts, not to (and from) the parks.  I'm not sure about TTC, though.


Ok...thanks!!



tlcoke said:


> Terri,
> The DTD buses only travel to the Resorts for Resort guests, there is not a bus to the parks from DTD.
> I have never taken a cab from a offsite hotel to any of the parks, as I have had a rental car the times I stayed off property so I cannot give you an answer to that part of your question.  You might check with your offsite hotel, many of the offsite hotels offer some type of shuttle service to the parks, some free, others at a minimal cost.


 But...would I get into trouble for using the bus??..and this is only if the hotel doesn't offer a shuttle service to the parks or something.



spaddy said:


> Also check out the Delloutlet.  I would personally never buy another computer with Vista on it and at BestBuy that is all you are going to get.


OK...is this dell outlet thing online or is it an actual store?? I personally have never heard of it..


I hate life sometimes....just when I think I can do it...something pops up...oh well...maybe someone will drop like $10,000 in my lap and say "Here!! Just because!!" 

At least it's a sunny day outside!!!


----------



## spaddy

tlcoke said:


> Due to all the bugs in Vista, I would wait until the new Windows OS comes out next month and wait a few weeks to see how well it performs, before making a purchase.



I recently purchased a Dell with XP Pro (Vista downgrade) and a free 7 upgrade.  I don't know if all companies are offering this or not.  

Vista is just not for me.  I am not sure if I will like 7 either.


----------



## spaddy

baby1disney said:


> OK...is this dell outlet thing online or is it an actual store?? I personally have never heard of it..



It is a website.  Just search Dell Outlet.  A lot of computer companies have online outlets that offer refurbished computers.  I have had fairly good luck with Levono refurbished laptops, but they were still IBM at the time.


----------



## baby1disney

TXYankee said:


> The cab cost would depend on where you are staying.  I bet if you called them, they could tell you what the cost would be.  I would also check if they have a shuttle to WDW.  Many of the local hoteld do.  The buses at DTD go to the Disney resorts.  You might think of checking out a rental car.  Sometimes you can get really good rates in Orlando.
> 
> Glad you got a good hotel rate!



If I had my license, I'd rent a car!! LOL!! But...I will definitely check into that hotel and see if they have a shuttle that will take me back and forth.

Thanks everyone for not flaming me...yet!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

I'm assuming that if you are wanting to use a DTD bus to the parks then you are staying at one of the DTD hotels. They have a shuttle service to and from the parks that stop in front of several hotels. If you're staying at a DTD hotel then you can use the shuttle. The hotel will have a map and times guide for you.


----------



## Minnie Lor

We stayed at a DTD hotel last year. We had won three night at the DoubleTree. It was heavenly. I saw the very prompt shuttle on more than one occasion. We had a rental car and didn't use the shuttle. The DTD hotel area is very nice with sidewalks between the hotels. Easy to walk from one to the other.


----------



## TXYankee

Minnie Lor said:


> We stayed at a DTD hotel last year. We had won three night at the DoubleTree. It was heavenly. I saw the very prompt shuttle on more than one occasion. We had a rental car and didn't use the shuttle. The DTD hotel area is very nice with sidewalks between the hotels. Easy to walk from one to the other.



I have stayed at a few of the DTD resorts and used the shuttles to the parks.  They run frequently and are nicer then the Disney buses!  Very comfortable!


----------



## maroo

Hi guys!

I have two questions...

1.  What are our transportation options when leaving the party on that Saturday night at DHS?


2.  What DTD hotels have you guys stayed in or recommend?


----------



## kathrna

Renysmom said:


> My DAP Sunday Night MVMCP tickets came today



YEAH!!  I got mine a couple of days ago, too!  FUN FUN!


----------



## corky441

Renysmom said:


> My DAP Sunday Night MVMCP tickets came today





halliesmommy01 said:


> Awesome!!! I did mine will-call. See you there.





katscradle said:


> We have ours on will-call as well.
> See you there.





IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> We just got our MVMCP tickets also!!



Instead of mail and/or will-call - I just did e-tickets & printed them myself.
I did that last year and it works great.


----------



## kathrna

WHEW!  I hadn't been here since Monday!  TEN PAGES!!  You all are fast!  I'm crunching numbers as well for AP's.  Decisions decisions!  What to do, what to do??!!  I've got access to the 15 month thing.  When to buy it??  Did they mention if there was an expiration to the promo?  I wonder if those are also offered at Shades of Green (w/the three mo. bonus).  Buying APs X three = OUCH!!  But it's all worth it in the end!  

Terrie, I've bought a desktop off ebay.  I personally don't think it was worth it.  I'm not computer savvy enough to check things out.  I took it to a shop to get it checked out, make sure it was clean and virus free, etc.  When that was said and done I could have just lumped all my $$ together and bought a low end computer.  I'd buy new unless you've got mad computer skills to run a complete once over on it.  IMO.

Todd, congrats on the stEEEEk!  And thanks for being patient and explaining it to me over on FB.  I don't need a stEEEk, I just need a new camera. 

Maroo, I'm glad that you are feeling better.  I've not read your blog yet.  Yesterday news was put out that three soldiers had died from my DH's unit, so I need to have a tear free day today.  I DO look forward to reading about Lucas' trip.  You are so special!  You do wonderful things.  

OK everyone, enjoy your weekend!


----------



## kathrna

baby1disney said:


> OK....so I have a feeling that I'm going to open a sore subject here, but am I allowed to catch a park bus from DTD even though I'm not staying on property?? I will have my tickets, but I just wanted to know how this works. Also, if that's a no-no, how much do the cabs cost???
> 
> I'm not trying to start anything...I just wanted to know what's goin on is all. Thanks



Last year, we had checked out of our resort, the boys went one way, I went to DTD to shop.  When I was finished, I boarded a bus to my favorite DVC resort, got off at the stop that would be the last for p/u to go to the designated meeting park and away I went.  Technically I was still eligible to ride (as we'd just checked out that day) but no one asked to see my KTTK card.  I think as long as you look like you know what you're doing you'll be fine.  If you don't ie: you've not been on the bus system a lot then don't.  It's really your call.  You're supposed to be a resort guest; but I would try if it were me.


----------



## spaddy

Do the MVMCP tickets you get in the mail have a hoilday theme or anything?  

I usually get the DVC discount and then you have to pick up at will call.  This year we are probably not going on a night with a discount so I was thinking about purchasing them and having them sent to me.


----------



## kathrna

spaddy said:


> Do the MVMCP tickets you get in the mail have a hoilday theme or anything?
> 
> I usually get the DVC discount and then you have to pick up at will call.  This year we are probably not going on a night with a discount so I was thinking about purchasing them and having them sent to me.



Mine do not have a holiday theme on them.


----------



## spaddy

kathrna said:


> Mine do not have a holiday theme on them.



Thanks.  I guess it doesn't really matter.  I always wanted my MVMCP tickets to look different than my standard KTTW card.


----------



## jeanigor

maroo said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I have two questions...
> 
> 1.  What are our transportation options when leaving the party on that Saturday night at DHS?



I believe we will need to find our own transport back to our respective hotels, as the Disney bus system will have gone to bed by then.


----------



## Renysmom

Quote:
Originally Posted by Renysmom View Post
My DAP Sunday Night MVMCP tickets came today

Quote:
Originally Posted by halliesmommy01 View Post
Awesome!!! I did mine will-call. See you there.

Quote:
Originally Posted by katscradle View Post
We have ours on will-call as well.
See you there.

Quote:
Originally Posted by IWISHFORDISNEY View Post
We just got our MVMCP tickets also!!



***

Were are we meeting?? I have a 5:15 ADR at the Plaza in MK but after that I am good to play


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> I believe we will need to find our own transport back to our respective hotels, as the Disney bus system will have gone to bed by then.



Oh dear.  Do I need to start teaching my 12 year old how to drive now?  <biting my lip>


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> Were are we meeting?? I have a 5:15 ADR at the Plaza in MK but after that I am good to play



Depending on if/when the live recording is, that will decide when we have dinner. Haven't thought of where we would 'meet' anyone. I figure that you can't miss me!



kathrna said:


> Oh dear.  Do I need to start teaching my 12 year old how to drive now?  <biting my lip>



I was thinking more along the lines of a taxi....and I think we'd be sober by Saturday night...


----------



## chirurgeon

jeanigor said:


> I believe we will need to find our own transport back to our respective hotels, as the Disney bus system will have gone to bed by then.



I'm glad Hope and I are at the Dolphin.  It should be an easy wander back there after the party.

Kim


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> I'm glad Hope and I are at the Dolphin.  It should be an easy wander back there after the party.
> 
> Kim



Just be careful the gators don't get ya!  (just kidding)

The Brown Truck of Joy bestowed another present today. Still not TSM. I was looking forward to weekend play. Boooo. Hisssss.

Instead this came:




5 pins from DLRP's 15th anniversary in 2007 and two English guidemaps. Disney Studios Paris seems excruciatingly small.


----------



## Minnie Lor

maroo said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I have two questions...
> 
> 1.  What are our transportation options when leaving the party on that Saturday night at DHS?
> 
> 
> 2.  What DTD hotels have you guys stayed in or recommend?



1. I'd imagine that they'll work that out as the time gets closer. They had a thread about it last year.

2. DoubleTree. Every room is a suite. Has a kitchenette, living room with flat screen tv, bedroom with flat screen and the most luxurious bed. We melted into our bed every night. 



corky441 said:


> Instead of mail and/or will-call - I just did e-tickets & printed them myself.
> I did that last year and it works great.



That's what I did. Makes a nice souvinear to scrapbook too.


----------



## Minnie Lor

spaddy said:


> Do the MVMCP tickets you get in the mail have a hoilday theme or anything?
> 
> I usually get the DVC discount and then you have to pick up at will call.  This year we are probably not going on a night with a discount so I was thinking about purchasing them and having them sent to me.



The e-tickets are holiday themed. You can print out two copies - one to take and one to scrapbook.


----------



## jcb

chirurgeon said:


> I'm glad Hope and I are at the Dolphin.  It should be an easy wander back there after the party.
> 
> Kim



My wife and I stayed at the Dolphin for last years TSM party.  It was a beautiful walk back.  The pathway was very well lighted.  

DHS even left the Christmas tree lights on.


----------



## wildfan1473

maroo said:


> 1.  What are our transportation options when leaving the party on that Saturday night at DHS?



I stayed offsite last year, so I could be remembering incorrectly, but I think DU arranged for bus transportation for those staying on property.  That being said, nothing has been announced for this year yet.


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> I believe we will need to find our own transport back to our respective hotels, as the Disney bus system will have gone to bed by then.



Don't know what will happen this year but last year the podcast team provided transportation back to your Disney resort if you needed it.


----------



## maroo

kathrna said:


> Maroo, I'm glad that you are feeling better.  I've not read your blog yet.  Yesterday news was put out that three soldiers had died from my DH's unit, so I need to have a tear free day today.  I DO look forward to reading about Lucas' trip.  You are so special!  You do wonderful things.
> 
> OK everyone, enjoy your weekend!



I would stay away from Lucas' TR as long as you want to be tear free!  

I am so, so sorry that your DH's unit lost three soldiers. That is horrible news.  Tell your DH - please - thank you for your service!  



Minnie Lor said:


> 1. I'd imagine that they'll work that out as the time gets closer. They had a thread about it last year.
> 
> 2. DoubleTree. Every room is a suite. Has a kitchenette, living room with flat screen tv, bedroom with flat screen and the most luxurious bed. We melted into our bed every night.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I did. Makes a nice souvinear to scrapbook too.



Thank you!


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of a taxi....and I think we'd be sober by Saturday night...



Oh, heh heh.  I missed the reference to SATURDAY.  I was thinking Friday.  Oops, wrong thread.  Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Renysmom said:


> Were are we meeting?? I have a 5:15 ADR at the Plaza in MK but after that I am good to play



We are at the Plaza at 4:10pm, might see you there as we are leaving.
I don't think we have gotten that detailed for this yet, but it's coming, trust me, it's coming.


----------



## SamSam

I hope it's okay to ask this here; is there a special rate at either the Swan or Dolphin for DAP?   I have AKV for Sun-Mon, but would like to get either the Swan or Dolphin for Sat. night.


----------



## winotracy

SamSam said:


> I hope it's okay to ask this here; is there a special rate at either the Swan or Dolphin for DAP?   I have AKV for Sun-Mon, but would like to get either the Swan or Dolphin for Sat. night.



No, there won't be a special rate as far as we know.  There are great rates there already so you should check them out.


----------



## SamSam

winotracy said:


> No, there won't be a special rate as far as we know.  There are great rates there already so you should check them out.



Okay, thanks.


----------



## robind

A.Mickey said:


> This makes me want to go......



Yeah, like what doesn't make you want to go?



jeanigor said:


> I think you should....



Me too.



jeanigor said:


> Just be careful the gators don't get ya!  (just kidding)
> 
> 
> The Brown Truck of Joy bestowed another present today. Still not TSM. I was looking forward to weekend play. Boooo. Hisssss.
> 
> Instead this came:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 pins from DLRP's 15th anniversary in 2007 and two English guidemaps. Disney Studios Paris seems excruciatingly small.



Hey, I have that pin - second from the left - but mine didn't come in the Brown Truck of Joy .  It is really, really small and NOTHING is air conditioned, and I don't care what they say - it needs to be.


----------



## OKW Lover

Morning folks!  

I see we're approaching the 250 page mark on this thread, only 14 to go.  Wonder what number they will cut it off at.


----------



## Launchpad11B

OKW Lover said:


> Morning folks!
> 
> I see we're approaching the 250 page mark on this thread, only 14 to go.  Wonder what number they will cut it off at.



Mornin' Jeff! I'm not sure any thread will get the same attention that the original cruise thread received. That was just nuts!! Fun, but nuts.


----------



## OKW Lover

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' Jeff! I'm not sure any thread will get the same attention that the original cruise thread received. That was just nuts!! Fun, but nuts.



Morning Paul.  Its chilly here in Plymouth this morning - 39 degrees!  How is it out there?  

I suspect as we get a bit closer to the next cruise (after DAP at the least) that the activity on the cruise board will pick up.  Right now its just a bunch of weird people posting.


----------



## Launchpad11B

OKW Lover said:


> Morning Paul.  Its chilly here in Plymouth this morning - 39 degrees!  How is it out there?
> 
> I suspect as we get a bit closer to the next cruise (after DAP at the least) that the activity on the cruise board will pick up.  Right now its just a bunch of weird people posting.



Cold here as well Jeff. Weird people? Who would say such a thing?!!


----------



## spaddy

OKW Lover said:


> Morning Paul.  Its chilly here in Plymouth this morning - 39 degrees!  How is it out there?
> 
> I suspect as we get a bit closer to the next cruise (after DAP at the least) that the activity on the cruise board will pick up.  Right now its just a bunch of weird people posting.





Launchpad11B said:


> Cold here as well Jeff. Weird people? Who would say such a thing?!!



Morning boys.  42 here this morning, but I love it.  The leaves are changing and this is by far my favorite time of year.

I know I haven't been able to keep up with this thread and the cruise thread.  I hope there is nothing too important going on over there.


----------



## Renysmom

Good Morning all, Happy Sunday.. It's chilly here in VA as well, grass is covered with dew and the dogs come in with that fall wetness in the morning...

I love fall but hate that it leads to winter, wish we could skip that part.

Hope everyone has a great week, the time for DAP is coming closer 

Can't wait


----------



## scarlett873

I've been neglecting the cruise thread too...focusing on this one. Once DAP is over, look out...we'll be all over that cruise thread!! 

Have to finish picking up the house. We've got some (non-Disney) friends coming over for the afternoon. Today's menu includes Matthew's soon-to-be-famous BBQ ribs, made from scratch au gratin potatoes, corn, coleslaw, and carrot cake. I'm sure there will be some Beatles Rockbank action happening as well...Woo!!


----------



## LMO429

spaddy said:


> Morning boys.  42 here this morning, but I love it.  The leaves are changing and this is by far my favorite time of year.
> 
> I know I haven't been able to keep up with this thread and the cruise thread.  I hope there is nothing too important going on over there.



It's cold this morning here as well....makes me wonder if there is such a thing as global warming


----------



## AnneR

Morning all!

Can't complain here, woke up to sunshine and high 50's.

The best news is that the migraine only lasted for 2.5 days instead of the usual 3+.  Looking forward to a great Sunday.[/COLOR]


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Can't complain here, woke up to sunshine and high 50's.
> 
> The best news is that the migraine only lasted for 2.5 days instead of the usual 3+.  Looking forward to a great Sunday.[/COLOR]



So glad you are feeling better


----------



## kimisabella

Morning everyone - cold here as well but supposed to go up into the 70's so that's good.  No soccer games for the girls today because of the Jewish Holiday so we're going out to the North Fork of LI to go apple and pumpkin picking.  Hope everyone has a great rest of the weekend!


----------



## cocowum

Andrea, I love your new sig. It looks great!


----------



## TXYankee

Good Morning!

Oh...good afternoon!

Don't ya just love a lazy Sunday Morning?

Mke it a great Sunday!


----------



## Dodie

I've been slacking when it comes to my computernut friends. Crazy stuff going on at work. I also missed chat this week.

 Hi guys! Miss everyone!!!

Can't wait to see my buddies in December.


----------



## kimisabella

cocowum said:


> Andrea, I love your new sig. It looks great!



Thanks Alicia - I was bored so I tinkered around with it a little.  The pics are pretty old (from our trip last August) so I guess I will have to update the pics after DAP!!


----------



## scarlett873

Hey...everyone who wanted to join Jen and I for lunch at Fultons on the 11th at noon...I've got 3 ADR's for a total of 19 under my name. Made them online, so let's hope that they stick...

Here is the list of who I have under this reservation:
Brandie
Jen
George & Deb
Dodie
Kathy
Annette
Tonya
Kelly
Lisa
John & Christy
Nicole & James
Bannermouse & Nannyrose
Liz & Brian
Jennifer (wildfan1473)


This set of ADR's is now full. If there is additional interest, i'll need to have other folks helping out by making ADR's under different names. If your plans have changed and you are no longer planning to join us, please let me know!


----------



## firsttimemom

scarlett873 said:


> Hey...everyone who wanted to join Jen and I for lunch at Fultons on the 11th at noon...I've got 3 ADR's for a total of 19 under my name. Made them online, so let's hope that they stick...



Brian and I would love to join you all!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Sounds like you guys are gonna have a great time at lunch with all those peopel joining in.   I dont think anyone would want us there with a crazed 4 year old.   LOL.   We will see everyone at DATW after our dinner at Chefs.  Whoo Hoo.


----------



## scarlett873

firsttimemom said:


> Brian and I would love to join you all!


Got you covered!


----------



## firsttimemom

kimisabella said:


> Thanks Alicia - I was bored so I tinkered around with it a little.  The pics are pretty old (from our trip last August) so I guess I will have to update the pics after DAP!!



At least you have pics! It was all I could do to get my tickers lined up.


----------



## LMO429

just wanted to post I have the best husband EVER he let me add another night onto my DAP trip! he even paid the change fee for continental..which by the way is literally a crime how much they charge!!! so ridiculous they charge 150 dollars a person change fee but Im so happy I get another night in my happy place


----------



## katscradle

Well I just thought I would pop in and say hi!
Back from the cottage a wonderful weekend lots of sunshine and no rain.
That is now 21 days without rain that is a record this year. 
The nights were chilly. When we got up there on Friday night the cottage was a low of 54, John quick start that fire will you. 
Time to start having a fire every night to warm the cottage, and the only thing that is good about that is it puts us that much closer to seeing our friends again. 
Got a visit from John's aunt and we were explaining about all the friends we had met from all over the world that we meet up with when we go to WDW and she thought that was really neat. 
I have my appointment with the personal shopper tomorrow so I can buy my iphone.


----------



## AnneR

Happy Monday!
It's the last official Monday of Summer.  We are supposed to have a beautiful day today.


----------



## katscradle

Good morning! 
The rain is supposed to hit again later this afternoon.


----------



## kimisabella

LMO429 said:


> just wanted to post I have the best husband EVER he let me add another night onto my DAP trip! he even paid the change fee for continental..which by the way is literally a crime how much they charge!!! so ridiculous they charge 150 dollars a person change fee but Im so happy I get another night in my happy place



That's great Lauren - what are your dates now?



firsttimemom said:


> At least you have pics! It was all I could do to get my tickers lined up.



I know what you mean, it's not the easiest thing in the world to do - well, for me at least


----------



## maroo

Hello everyone!

Happy Monday!

My plans have changed and I am no longer going to be able to make it to DAP.  Hopefully I will be able to fit it in my schedule next year!

I will be in Disney from December 15-20th and if anyone is still going to be there, feel free to PM me!  

I have a ton of threads I follow...but I will be popping in here from time to time to say hello to my DAP friends!


----------



## aGoofyMom

Morning everyone!  I have been slacking in reading this thread.  Now that things are settling down, and even though I know I can't go now,  I am hoping to do a little better of keeping up so I can at least have some virtual fun out of it!

Todd - you just got the Pepe book now?  I thought you'd have had that a while ago.

Jaime - your camera accessories have inspired me as well.  I bought the steek and that wonderful bag you had and sent them on my parents' vacation with them.




spaddy said:


> I recently purchased a Dell with XP Pro (Vista downgrade) and a free 7 upgrade.  I don't know if all companies are offering this or not.
> 
> Vista is just not for me.  I am not sure if I will like 7 either.




For what it's worth, DH has been testing out 7 (don't ask me how, I have no idea) and has been cursing it heavily.  I am on Vista, and haven't been cursing at it too much.


----------



## NancyIL

maroo said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> My plans have changed and I am no longer going to be able to make it to DAP.  Hopefully I will be able to fit it in my schedule next year!
> 
> I will be in Disney from December 15-20th and if anyone is still going to be there, feel free to PM me!
> 
> I have a ton of threads I follow...but I will be popping in here from time to time to say hello to my DAP friends!



I'm sorry I wont get to meet you in December, Mary. Hopefully our paths will cross again.


----------



## LMO429

kimisabella said:


> That's great Lauren - what are your dates now?
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean, it's not the easiest thing in the world to do - well, for me at least



we will be there from dec 9th - dec 15th


----------



## tiggerbell

aGoofyMom said:


> Jaime - your camera accessories have inspired me as well. I bought the steek and that wonderful bag you had and sent them on my parents' vacation with them.


 

Ooh, Jaime Clones!  Excellent!


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> Happy Monday!
> It's the last official Monday of Summer.  We are supposed to have a beautiful day today.




 Hate to see summer end


----------



## exwdwcm

Hi all, been so busy with work and home lately, haven't had much time to read the boards.  oh no, it's a crime, isn't it!?  lol

Mary- so sorry you can't make DAP.      We will be there from 12/10-12/20 though.

Lauren- yeah on extending dates!

I can't believe the trip is like 11 days away.  we got all our ADRs booked.   my family has gone crazy on eating. We like doing at least one sit down meal a day, but now they are doing 2 on some days.  On the dining plan,  I think we have: Sci Fi dinner (before TSM2.0), Boma breakfast, CP breakfast, Norway breakfast, Coral Reef lunch, 50s prime time dinner, Ohana dinner, WCC lunch, chef MIckey's dinner, Le Cellier dinner and HDD (OOP).   they also added out of pocket a dinner at Shula's to celebrate my BIL's graduation (associates degree, working on BBA).   My sister also added a few other breakfasts- Castle, Trail's End and 1900 park fare.  I swear they are doing breakfast everyday, but i prefer to spend less time eating and more time in the parks.   I think some of those will end up being cancelled.  is that a LOT of food or what?   we are there 10 nights, but still.   I am going to gain 50lbs!'

okay, ready for fall.  tired of summer.


----------



## kathrna

maroo said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> My plans have changed and I am no longer going to be able to make it to DAP.  Hopefully I will be able to fit it in my schedule next year!
> 
> I will be in Disney from December 15-20th and if anyone is still going to be there, feel free to PM me!
> 
> I have a ton of threads I follow...but I will be popping in here from time to time to say hello to my DAP friends!



AWW!  Mary, we'll miss you!!


----------



## kathrna

exwdwcm said:


> Hi all, been so busy with work and home lately, haven't had much time to read the boards.  oh no, it's a crime, isn't it!?  lol
> 
> Mary- so sorry you can't make DAP.      We will be there from 12/10-12/20 though.
> 
> Lauren- yeah on extending dates!
> 
> I can't believe the trip is like 11 days away.  we got all our ADRs booked.   my family has gone crazy on eating. We like doing at least one sit down meal a day, but now they are doing 2 on some days.  On the dining plan,  I think we have: Sci Fi dinner (before TSM2.0), Boma breakfast, CP breakfast, Norway breakfast, Coral Reef lunch, 50s prime time dinner, Ohana dinner, WCC lunch, chef MIckey's dinner, Le Cellier dinner and HDD (OOP).   they also added out of pocket a dinner at Shula's to celebrate my BIL's graduation (associates degree, working on BBA).   My sister also added a few other breakfasts- Castle, Trail's End and 1900 park fare.  I swear they are doing breakfast everyday, but i prefer to spend less time eating and more time in the parks.   I think some of those will end up being cancelled.  is that a LOT of food or what?   we are there 10 nights, but still.   I am going to gain 50lbs!'
> 
> okay, ready for fall.  tired of summer.



WHEW!  You must have been on the phone/computer FOR-EV-ER making all those plans!  They sound like a lot of fun though!


----------



## baby1disney

Good Morning everyone!!! I hope everyone's weekend was good. I had an ok weekend..but had a bridezilla to deal with...ugh!!

Anyways, thanks to everyone for all of the information about the buses and things. I'm going to call the hotel today and see if they have a shuttle that will take me back and forth.

Now...all I have to do is get a plane ticket!! I've never been on a plane and am totally freakin out about it for some reason. Oh well...I'll get over it!!

I've started my diet..Weight Watchers. Well..I'm using the point system thing. I want to lose 20lbs by Nov 2 and shooting for 30-35lbs by Dec 9th..when I go to DAP!!!


----------



## baby1disney

Oh and one more thing...is there a place to purchase park tickets at DTD or do I have to go to the actual park/TTC to get them??


----------



## Donald is #1

baby1disney said:


> Oh and one more thing...is there a place to purchase park tickets at DTD or do I have to go to the actual park/TTC to get them??




Yes, you can purchase your park tickets at Guest Services at DTD.


----------



## baby1disney

WOOOHOOOO!!! Just got done talking to the reservation agent for my hotel and my total is $201.00..inlcuding taxes!!!! And..it's only $40.00 roundtrip for the shuttle to and from the airport!!! I'm sooo excited about this. And...they also have a timed shuttle that takes me to the parks!!! YAY ME!!!!!


Thanks Donald is #1!! I'll remember that!!

ETD: Does anyone know anything about MEARS Transporation Shuttle services?? I was just told that the hotel doesn't do it, but MEARS will take me. I really haven't heard good things about them from the one podcast that 3guys made me and I think it was Kevin(don't know everyone's voices)who said that he hated them?? I'm not sure. I just wanted to see if anyone else has used them and what's your take on them. Also, if there's someone more dependable/better/nicer, please let me know too!!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

maroo said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> My plans have changed and I am no longer going to be able to make it to DAP.  Hopefully I will be able to fit it in my schedule next year!
> 
> I will be in Disney from December 15-20th and if anyone is still going to be there, feel free to PM me!
> 
> I have a ton of threads I follow...but I will be popping in here from time to time to say hello to my DAP friends!



I was so sad for me and for you when you told me last week that you wouldn't be down for DAP. I really wanted to meet you. I am happy for your sake, that you still get a trip in December. Continued pixies to get your strength back.


----------



## TXYankee

Happy Manic Monday!

Today in Texas, the sun is kind.  It should be a beautiful day!

Anna - Glad your migraine was shorter then usual!

Lauren - What a great hubby you have!  Enjoy the extra day.  It is worth the change fee!

Mary - I am sorry I will not get to meet you at DAP!  Have a special trip later in the month!

Michelle -  You have alot of dining plans.  Start the diet now, eat all you want later!

Terri - I noticed that Airtran and Delta have $150 round trip flights from Detroit to Orlando during DAP.  Ya might want to check them out!


Make it a GREAT DAY!!!


----------



## NancyIL

baby1disney said:


> WOOOHOOOO!!! Just got done talking to the reservation agent for my hotel and my total is $201.00..inlcuding taxes!!!! And..it's only $40.00 roundtrip for the shuttle to and from the airport!!! I'm sooo excited about this. And...they also have a timed shuttle that takes me to the parks!!! YAY ME!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks Donald is #1!! I'll remember that!!
> 
> ETD: Does anyone know anything about MEARS Transporation Shuttle services?? I was just told that the hotel doesn't do it, but MEARS will take me. I really haven't heard good things about them from the one podcast that 3guys made me and I think it was Kevin(don't know everyone's voices)who said that he hated them?? I'm not sure. I just wanted to see if anyone else has used them and what's your take on them. Also, if there's someone more dependable/better/nicer, please let me know too!!!



Mears is rather slow going from the airport, but is fine going from  hotel to airport.

Not to beat a dead horse, but a room at All Star Sports for 4 nights would cost $266.68 - and that includes your airport transportation as well as the Toy Story Mania event if you book the resort through DU. You wouldn't have to worry about theme park transportation, and you could take advantage of Extra Magic Hours.   Staying offsite will cost $201 for the hotel, $33 for Mears, and $25 for the TSM event - which = $259. In my opinion, it isn't worth the hassle of staying offsite for the $8 savings.


----------



## baby1disney

TXYankee said:


> Terri - I noticed that Airtran and Delta have $150 round trip flights from Detroit to Orlando during DAP.  Ya might want to check them out!
> 
> 
> Make it a GREAT DAY!!!


 Holy crap!!! That's awesome!!! I'll defin look into that!!



NancyIL said:


> Mears is rather slow going from the airport, but is fine going from  hotel to airport.
> 
> Not to beat a dead horse, but a room at All Star Sports for 4 nights would cost $266.68 - and that includes your airport transportation as well as the Toy Story Mania event if you book the resort through DU. You wouldn't have to worry about theme park transportation, and you could take advantage of Extra Magic Hours.   Staying offsite will cost $201 for the hotel, $33 for Mears, and $25 for the TSM event - which = $259. In my opinion, it isn't worth the hassle of staying offsite for the $8 savings.



Nancy- I totally understand what you're saying and beeeellllllieve me...I'd WOULD LOOOOOOVE to stay on property, but I just can't swing the deposit right now. I mean, if I knew that I could just walk up to the ASSports check in and get a room...I'd do that. For my group, I don't need to put down a deposit. I can just make a reservation and as long as I cancel before 6pm check in day, I won't get charged. If something changes where I can afford to put the deopsit down..I will. I don't have a credit card per se..but a debit card instead.

I promise Nancy...if something changes...I will be on property!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Morning, everyone! Hope y'all had a great weekend. Ours was alright. Went to the Diabetes Expo. I did a health screening and guess what--I'm diabetic. Guess I haven't been injecting insulin the past eleven years for nothing.  Lovely people. Knowledgeable speakers. Too many vendors hocking their wares. Not helpful to the patients.

The first exhibit inside the building was Eli Lilly. (Showin' some props to my favorite drug manufacturer!! Woot Woot) 
I found it odd though, that they were giving away non-dairy frozen treats. And I chortled aloud when the lady asked me if I wanted pineapple. So, I guess I had a pseudo Dole whip over the weekend.






I am a bit under the weather today, might leave work a couple hours early. No presents for the Brown Truck of Joy.
However, the good old USPS brought me three presents today!! (I've lost count but I think I am only expecting one or two more....for now.)






Art of Disney Villain Coin. I'm weird. I know. TSM!!! Finally!!! A DIS Unplugged T-shirt. If I wear DIS clothes everyday during DAP, it'll look like I don't know how to do laundry...


----------



## LMO429

baby1disney said:


> Holy crap!!! That's awesome!!! I'll defin look into that!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nancy- I totally understand what you're saying and beeeellllllieve me...I'd WOULD LOOOOOOVE to stay on property, but I just can't swing the deposit right now. I mean, if I knew that I could just walk up to the ASSports check in and get a room...I'd do that. For my group, I don't need to put down a deposit. I can just make a reservation and as long as I cancel before 6pm check in day, I won't get charged. If something changes where I can afford to put the deopsit down..I will. I don't have a credit card per se..but a debit card instead.
> 
> I promise Nancy...if something changes...I will be on property!!!!



how much is the deposit? is it always 200 dollars


----------



## kimisabella

LMO429 said:


> how much is the deposit? is it always 200 dollars



It is $200 for a package, but for room only it is the amount of one nights stay, which for a value would be around $60 or so


----------



## baby1disney

LMO429 said:


> how much is the deposit? is it always 200 dollars



I believe that the deposit it the amount for one room and it also depends on what the rate is. If it's $67.88 for one night(this price is including the tax), then I believe they charge that for the deposit. I think it also depends on how many days you're staying and also the closer you get to it!!


----------



## DVCsince02

exwdwcm said:


> I can't believe the trip is like 11 *days *away.



Days?  I better get packing!


----------



## baby1disney

jeanigor said:


> Morning, everyone! Hope y'all had a great weekend. Ours was alright. Went to the Diabetes Expo. I did a health screening and guess what--I'm diabetic. Guess I haven't been injecting insulin the past eleven years for nothing.  Lovely people. Knowledgeable speakers. Too many vendors hocking their wares. Not helpful to the patients.
> 
> The first exhibit inside the building was Eli Lilly. (Showin' some props to my favorite drug manufacturer!! Woot Woot)
> I found it odd though, that they were giving away non-dairy frozen treats. And I chortled aloud when the lady asked me if I wanted pineapple. So, I guess I had a pseudo Dole whip over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a bit under the weather today, might leave work a couple hours early. No presents for the Brown Truck of Joy.
> However, the good old USPS brought me three presents today!! (I've lost count but I think I am only expecting one or two more....for now.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art of Disney Villain Coin. I'm weird. I know. TSM!!! Finally!!! A DIS Unplugged T-shirt. If I wear DIS clothes everyday during DAP, it'll look like I don't know how to do laundry...




Todd...I'm glad you had an awesome weekend!!! And your "Dole Whip"?? Was it good?!?! And as far as wearing a DIS shirt or Disney shirt eveyday...I'll do it if you do it!!!


----------



## aGoofyMom

tiggerbell said:


> Ooh, Jaime Clones!  Excellent!



hmm...suddenly I see myself as a cross between a small Jack Sparrow crossed with the Little Green Men, carrying some great camera accessories...


----------



## NancyIL

baby1disney said:


> Nancy- I totally understand what you're saying and beeeellllllieve me...I'd WOULD LOOOOOOVE to stay on property, but I just can't swing the deposit right now. I mean, if I knew that I could just walk up to the ASSports check in and get a room...I'd do that. For my group, I don't need to put down a deposit. I can just make a reservation and as long as I cancel before 6pm check in day, I won't get charged. If something changes where I can afford to put the deopsit down..I will. I don't have a credit card per se..but a debit card instead.
> 
> I promise Nancy...if something changes...I will be on property!!!!



The deposit for a room-only reservation is one night's room rate - which is $66.67. It's the same no matter how many days you're staying or how close it is to check-in date. However, these discounted rates will NOT be available indefinitely.


----------



## baby1disney

NancyIL said:


> The deposit for a room-only reservation is one night's room rate - which is $66.67. It's the same no matter how many days you're staying or how close it is to check-in date. However, these discounted rates will NOT be available indefinitely.



Oh..I know!! LOL!!! I'm suppose to be recieveing(sp?)some money soon and I'm hoping to use that...either that or maybe I can see if my Mommy has a CC she can put it on.....


----------



## corky441

baby1disney said:


> Oh..I know!! LOL!!! I'm suppose to be recieveing(sp?)some money soon and I'm hoping to use that...either that or maybe I can see if my Mommy has a CC she can put it on.....



I really that staying on property will be your best best. Besides, you mentioned before that you could cancel your other hotel reservation right up to the check in date, but at that point you would be losing the cost of your airfare ( almost all airline tickets are non-refundable these days)  &you'd be losing your Toy Story Event fee(s).

Once you have those airline tix in hand you're basically committed to the trip anyway


----------



## LMO429

corky441 said:


> I really that staying on property will be your best best. Besides, you mentioned before that you could cancel your other hotel reservation right up to the check in date, but at that point you would be losing the cost of your airfare ( almost all airline tickets are non-refundable these days)  &you'd be losing your Toy Story Event fee(s).
> 
> Once you have those airline tix in hand you're basically committed to the trip anyway



that is very true..what airline did you book with (baby1)  i just had to pay a 150 dollar change fee with continental..so cancelling last minute would def be costly.


----------



## wildfan1473

baby1disney said:


> Now...all I have to do is get a plane ticket!! I've never been on a plane and am totally freakin out about it for some reason. Oh well...I'll get over it!!



If you go to www.airtran.com/sunshine, they have $25 vouchers for each reservation.  You must book your tickets by October 31, and fly by December 18th.  I had one sent to me and one sent to DH, and then I booked one way tickets for DAP and saved $50 off of my flights.  There is a baggage fee of $15, though, if you check your bags.  

Just an option to consider


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> If you go to www.airtran.com/sunshine, they have $25 vouchers for each reservation.  You must book your tickets by October 31, and fly by December 18th.  I had one sent to me and one sent to DH, and then I booked one way tickets for DAP and saved $50 off of my flights.  There is a baggage fee of $15, though, if you check your bags.
> 
> Just an option to consider



Gotta be careful about them baggage fees. For the podcast cruise, it cost me nearly double my airfare in baggage fees.

<-------Not used to traveling with packing restrictions.


----------



## fakereadhed

jeanigor said:


> Gotta be careful about them baggage fees. For the podcast cruise, it cost me nearly double my airfare in baggage fees.
> 
> <-------Not used to traveling with packing restrictions.



I have gotten used to going carry on only. If you have a duffle and a large tote bag you can stuff quite a bit in there. Add an Owner's Locker at $179/year for unlimited visits and you are all set and don't have to wait for your luggage or pay all those fees. Plus you don't have to store all your WDW trip stuff in your house between trips. I am the type that wants to have everything just in case I need it so the only way I could do carry on is with OL. They are not just for the high rollers- they work at POP housing projects just as well as they do at the DVC resorts.


----------



## MerriePoppins

Todd
Sorry to hear you're not feeling well    Get better soon !!


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> Morning, everyone! Hope y'all had a great weekend. Ours was alright. Went to the Diabetes Expo.  The first exhibit   inside the building was Eli Lilly. (Showin' some props to my favorite drug manufacturer!! Woot Woot)
> 
> I found it odd though, that they were giving away non-dairy frozen treats. And I chortled aloud when the lady asked me if I wanted pineapple. So, I guess I had a pseudo Dole whip over the weekend.



  

Hi Todd! Sorry you're not feeling well. Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## spaddy

LMO429 said:


> just wanted to post I have the best husband EVER he let me add another night onto my DAP trip! he even paid the change fee for continental..which by the way is literally a crime how much they charge!!! so ridiculous they charge 150 dollars a person change fee but Im so happy I get another night in my happy place





LMO429 said:


> we will be there from dec 9th - dec 15th



Woohoo for staying longer. 

Todd- I hope you are feeling better soon. 

Mary - sorry you are not going to make it for DAP. Have a great trip.


----------



## LMO429

spaddy said:


> Woohoo for staying longer.
> 
> Todd- I hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> Mary - sorry you are not going to make it for DAP. Have a great trip.



If you want to laugh our 1st anniversary falls on a "football sunday" my husband told me he would give me whatever I wanted if we didnt have to go out on our anniversary so he could watch football all day!!!   so I told him I wanted to stay longer in Disney and he said DONE!!!!  I'd sacrifice more anniversaries for more time in disney anyday.


----------



## Renysmom

Those flying Jet Blue start watching your flights, they have pushed mine back by 2 hours already.  grrrrr

Not a big deal except that I am considering renting a car and I wanted to be there before dark since I've never driven from the airpor before and now we land after sunset.. 

It's okay though, still there before Yee Haw Bob time


----------



## exwdwcm

DVCsince02 said:


> Days? I better get packing!


lol- guess you can tell i am not all here today! hey, but 11 days sounds good to me! 

Todd, hope you are feeling better.


----------



## spaddy

LMO429 said:


> If you want to laugh our 1st anniversary falls on a "football sunday" my husband told me he would give me whatever I wanted if we didnt have to go out on our anniversary so he could watch football all day!!!   so I told him I wanted to stay longer in Disney and he said DONE!!!!  I'd sacrifice more anniversaries for more time in disney anyday.



I decided to marry a baseball fan in October. Our actually wedding day was one of the longest is Mets history (longest in post season). 15 innings, they watched at the reception and were still watching back in the hotel room.  We spent almost our whole wedding day watching a baseball game. 

I would trade anniversary for Disney anyday.


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Everyone!  I hope you have a wonderful Tuesday.


----------



## AnneR

Morning all.

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## wildfan1473

Good Morning Everyone!




LMO429 said:


> If you want to laugh our 1st anniversary falls on a "football sunday" my husband told me he would give me whatever I wanted if we didnt have to go out on our anniversary so he could watch football all day!!!   so I told him I wanted to stay longer in Disney and he said DONE!!!!  I'd sacrifice more anniversaries for more time in disney anyday.



That's awesome!  



Renysmom said:


> Those flying Jet Blue start watching your flights, they have pushed mine back by 2 hours already.  grrrrr
> 
> Not a big deal except that I am considering renting a car and I wanted to be there before dark since I've never driven from the airpor before and now we land after sunset..
> 
> It's okay though, still there before Yee Haw Bob time



I showed up after dark last year, and I hate driving at night.  It was actually a really easy drive.  Be prepared to pay tolls, though, I was scrambling around in the dark trying to find change to pay them.  I think I may have just went through one, too.


----------



## mouselovr

I have been on vacation and not checked in for a week Are you going to make me read all the missed posts for a week or will someone just give me the big info? - Have I missed the signups for the TSM event??


----------



## tlcoke

mouselovr said:


> I have been on vacation and not checked in for a week Are you going to make me read all the missed posts for a week or will someone just give me the big info? - Have I missed the signups for the TSM event??



No you haven't missed the sign-ups yet.


----------



## LMO429

spaddy said:


> I decided to marry a baseball fan in October. Our actually wedding day was one of the longest is Mets history (longest in post season). 15 innings, they watched at the reception and were still watching back in the hotel room.  We spent almost our whole wedding day watching a baseball game.
> 
> I would trade anniversary for Disney anyday.




lol..we choose the date of sept 27th because it was right before baseball playoffs I knew If I got married in oct the same exact thing would have happened to me.


----------



## fakereadhed

tlcoke said:


> No you haven't missed the sign-ups yet.



I was going to say it was only a couple of days ago and there might still be a spot left.


----------



## spaddy

LMO429 said:


> lol..we choose the date of sept 27th because it was right before baseball playoffs I knew If I got married in oct the same exact thing would have happened to me.



I was obviously not thinking when I picked our wedding date.  Althought this year with the Mets there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## jeanigor

fakereadhed said:


> I was going to say it was only a couple of days ago and there might still be a spot left.



I smell T-R-O-U-B-L-E!!!!


----------



## fakereadhed

jeanigor said:


> I smell T-R-O-U-B-L-E!!!!



Yeah karma will kick in and now I will miss it!!!


----------



## kathrna

Hi all! 

Todd I hope that you're feeling better today.

Terrie, I agree w/everyone else: stay on property.  It will save you $$ in the long run.


----------



## kathrna

Terrie,
You can fly AirTran for $170 RT (tax incl) from Detroit to MCO.  Good price!


----------



## kathrna

sorry, double post


----------



## jeanigor

fakereadhed said:


> Yeah karma will kick in and now I will miss it!!!



Between here and on Facebook, I doubt you will be able to.



kathrna said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Todd I hope that you're feeling better today.
> 
> Terrie, I agree w/everyone else: stay on property.  It will save you $$ in the long run.



Thanks everyone for the well wishes. Still not back up to 100%, but I can at least focus and sit up for longer than 20 minutes at a stretch! I have to be better by the weekend, I have a wedding to go shake my groove thing at in South Bend!



kathrna said:


> Terrie,
> You can fly AirTran for $170 RT (tax incl) from Detroit to MCO.  Good price!



Is that before the coupon? I have found round trip non-stop for $149.20, with tax, no coupons. ($64 each way, plus taxes and fees.)

Add in your baggage fee of $15 each way, and that is $179.20 total.

I would suggest a non-stop/non-transfer for a first time flyer.


----------



## TXYankee

Rain in Texas today!

I have a dentist appointment today : cleaning, check up and a filling replaced.

My Dentist is a little thing. 5 foot 2 in and 105 lds.  In a parking lot I could kick the stuffing out of her. Put her in that office with a tray of shiny pointy things and she turns into super woman.  A very large, mean, super woman...

She scares me.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> Is that before the coupon? I have found round trip non-stop for $149.20, with tax, no coupons. ($64 each way, plus taxes and fees.)
> 
> Add in your baggage fee of $15 each way, and that is $179.20 total.
> 
> I would suggest a non-stop/non-transfer for a first time flyer.



Wow, you did lots better than me!  And I forgot that she hadn't flown before.  Yes, non-stop would be better.


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> Wow, you did lots better than me!  And I forgot that she hadn't flown before.  Yes, non-stop would be better.



If you book a couple of months in advance, they tend to have $64 each way fares. If you can book those and take advantage of a coupon....it is a good deal. I didn't think to book one way and have someone else (i.e. DP or DM) book the other one way ticket, as to take advantage of two coupons....mmmm that may be how I do it for Marathon weekend/the "Secret Trip"....


----------



## georgemoe

Hi everyone. 



jeanigor said:


> I would suggest a non-stop/non-transfer for a first time flyer.





kathrna said:


> Wow, you did lots better than me!  And I forgot that she hadn't flown before.  Yes, non-stop would be better.



I believe Terri has definately flown before. She just hasn't booked anything on her own before. Then again I could be mistaken and she has just driven before.


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> If you book a couple of months in advance, they tend to have $64 each way fares. If you can book those and take advantage of a coupon....it is a good deal. I didn't think to book one way and have someone else (i.e. DP or DM) book the other one way ticket, as to take advantage of two coupons....mmmm that may be how I do it for Marathon weekend/the "Secret Trip"....



You don't have to have someone else book the other ticket, they just won't send the code to the same email twice.  The tickets are in my name, I just had them send a 2nd code to DH and used that code myself.


----------



## corky441

Question . . .

Many weeks ago on one of the podcasts, Corey mentioned that he was going to have shirts, etc available through "Cafe Press" for DISAPALOOZA for those of us who are "craft-challenged" 

Has anyone seen a link for these? For that matter, does anyone know how to go about getting the regular Dis-unplugged shirts? I have my GKTW shirt but I got that one in humongous so I could wear it as a bathing suit cover-up. Now I need to find some in an everyday wearable size.


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> Question . . .
> 
> Many weeks ago on one of the podcasts, Corey mentioned that he was going to have shirts, etc available through "Cafe Press" for DISAPALOOZA for those of us who are "craft-challenged"
> 
> Has anyone seen a link for these? For that matter, does anyone know how to go about getting the regular Dis-unplugged shirts? I have my GKTW shirt but I got that one in humongous so I could wear it as a bathing suit cover-up. Now I need to find some in an everyday wearable size.



I was wondering the same thing. I even sent the question into the podcast crew as a 'quickie' one last week.


----------



## jeanigor

I keep getting e-mails from car rental agencies. This makes me wonder about renting a car during DAP. Lots of stuff planned. Might save some time. Do guests staying on property get free parking at the parks or is it a per diem fee?


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> I keep getting e-mails from car rental agencies. This makes me wonder about renting a car during DAP. Lots of stuff planned. Might save some time. Do guests staying on property get free parking at the parks or is it a per diem fee?



You don't pay for parking if you are staying at one of the Disney owned resorts.


----------



## kimisabella

POP will give you a parking pass to put in the windshield of your car to show you are a guest there - when you go up to the booths at the parks, they will look at the pass and wave you through - no fees to park, another plus for renting a car!


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> You don't pay for parking if you are staying at one of the Disney owned resorts.





kimisabella said:


> POP will give you a parking pass to put in the windshield of your car to show you are a guest there - when you go up to the booths at the parks, they will look at the pass and wave you through - no fees to park, another plus for renting a car!



Hmmmm.....and less time waiting for Magical Express.....I love having a car.....


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Hmmmm.....and less time waiting for Magical Express.....I love having a car.....



You don't have to sell me, I love having my own car.

We are going to Universal this trip so it was a must anyway.


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> Hmmmm.....and less time waiting for Magical Express.....I love having a car.....





spaddy said:


> You don't have to sell me, I love having my own car.
> 
> We are going to Universal this trip so it was a must anyway.



We love having a car too.  DH refuses to go on ME or one of the Disney buses, I think it has to do with the fact that he works in Manhattan and has to take public transportation so he doesn't want to do that on vacation!


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> Hmmmm.....and less time waiting for Magical Express.....I love having a car.....



Also makes traveling back to your resort after the Toy Story event much much easier. 
What DH & I did last year, was to drive to the Studios early in the day & park the car, then we took the boat over to the Boardwalk area. We had a late breakfast at Cape May, toured the resorts to look at the holiday decor & then walked over & spent the day at Epcot. We had an ADR at Brown Derby for dinner then went to the party & afterwards we had our car waiting for us in the parking lot


----------



## TXYankee

jeanigor said:


> I keep getting e-mails from car rental agencies. This makes me wonder about renting a car during DAP. Lots of stuff planned. Might save some time. Do guests staying on property get free parking at the parks or is it a per diem fee?



Hi!

Has anyone come across a good rate on a car rental for Dap?  

Thanks


----------



## corky441

TXYankee said:


> Hi!
> 
> Has anyone come across a good rate on a car rental for Dap?
> 
> Thanks



rates are still horrid - I just keep checking every couple of days 

I've got a rental from National, but it was no prize that's for sure. I'm hoping that their last minute deals come through with some decent pricing, but that won't be until about 10-14 days before hand.


----------



## tiggerbell

TXYankee said:


> Hi!
> 
> Has anyone come across a good rate on a car rental for Dap?
> 
> Thanks


 

Can you give me an idea of a "good rate"?


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Can you give me an idea of a "good rate"?



I'm coming up with $50-$60 per day. Well over double what I would consider.


----------



## cocowum

TXYankee said:


> Hi!
> 
> Has anyone come across a good rate on a car rental for Dap?
> 
> Thanks



Depending on your dates, I would keep an eye on Alamo. Back in January they offered weekends for $10 a day. I was able to snag a ressie for DAP. 




> Base Rate - Premium (USD)
> (4) Day Rate ($10.00/day) $40.00
> 
> Contract I.D. 7014691
> Guaranteed Base Rate Included
> Unlimited Miles Included
> 
> Subtotal..............................................$40.00
> 
> Taxes, Surcharges and Fees
> Landlord Concession Fee Recovery $4.00
> Florida Surcharge 2.00/day $8.00
> Tire/battery Fee .02/day $0.08
> License Recoupment Fee .46/day $1.84
> Sales Tax (6.50%) $3.50
> 
> Subtotal..............................................$17.42
> 
> Estimated Total.......................................$57.42



Initially, when they released the code, you could book any weekend dates in 2009. They then changed the code to expire in June. Then they extended until Sept. Now, they've extended through Oct. Hopefully, it's extended through Dec. It only works Thursday through Monday. Great for those of us just coming down for DAP!


----------



## TXYankee

tiggerbell said:


> Can you give me an idea of a "good rate"?



The $10 rate Alicia snagged with Alamo looks real GOOD!


----------



## tlcoke

The best rate I have found so far for December is using the Orlando Magiccard  from the Orlando Tourism Website for Thrifty Car Rental.  

$24.00 day for Ecconomy
$25.00 day for Compact
$30.00 day for Midsize
$46.00 day for Mini Van

Here is the code info for all the rates:
Thrifty Car Rental

9302 Airport Boulevard
Orlando, FL 32827
407-380-1002
800-847-4389
www.thrifty.com



Thrifty Car Rental provides on-airport service along with great cars and great rates! Other features include: frequent flyer miles, express check out and more. GPS and Express Pass services also available.

Use corporate number 004M001010 and receive discounted rates, free unlimited mileage, free additional driver fee, plus receive Blue Chip Express Rewards.

Advance reservations required.

This is where I have my reservation set up with currently


----------



## AnneR

I was considering renting for a couple of days from Alamo and picking up at the Dolphin.  Guess I need to do some research to see of I can get a reasonable rate.


----------



## katscradle

I am posting from my iPhone.


----------



## LMO429

being a new yorker and dealing with public transportation all the time i never understood why someone staying on disney property would rent a car during their stay but after our last stay at the beach club I finally understood why..the bus service was horrible at the beach club I took a cab more places then I could count. I am not going to rent a car this upcoming trip but if I find the bus service just as terrible at the grand floridian as it was the last time we stayed at the beach club then for our next trip I def will be renting a car.  i think its worth the $$$ to have to not have to rely on disney transportation

speaking of transportation how did people get back to the resorts after tsm 1?


----------



## Donald is #1

TXYankee said:


> Hi!
> 
> Has anyone come across a good rate on a car rental for Dap?
> 
> Thanks




Sorry, but I haven't had any luck either.  I ended up booking with Dollar but the cost is way more than I have ever paid before.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> I am posting from my iPhone.



Congrats!!!!



Not sure $24/day for a car is that great of a deal. As I found with PCC 1.0, waiting for rentals to get cheaper is usually a better bet. Even contemplated priceline, but on site airport is important to me.


----------



## firsttimemom

TXYankee said:


> Hi!
> 
> Has anyone come across a good rate on a car rental for Dap?
> 
> Thanks



not sure if it will get any better than $10 a day, but we've had good lucking using the rental car codes at mousesavers. I havent started looking yet for DAP, though.


----------



## A.Mickey

OKW Lover said:


> the activity on the cruise board will pick up.  Right now its just a bunch of weird people posting.


Hmm.....I am take that as a complement



maroo said:


> My plans have changed and I am no longer going to be able to make it to DAP.  Hopefully I will be able to fit it in my schedule next year!



Hi Mary!  Are you still going to go on PCC 2.0?

Sorry if I missed it...but $66 for a value, how does one go about getting that rate?


----------



## mainegal

LMO429 said:


> speaking of transportation how did people get back to the resorts after tsm 1?




Pete and crew provided a bus to take us back to the resorts. It was a Disney bus. It was a really comfy bus. I almost fell asleep on it!


----------



## mainegal

Oh, I really wish I could be going to DAP in December!!!  

I found airfare at around $200.  

But it still doesn't change that I need to be moving books in the library after the construction project is finished around that time.   

I suppose the money I don't spend going to DAP I will save for the PCC2 trip.


----------



## tlcoke

A.Mickey said:


> Sorry if I missed it...but $66 for a value, how does one go about getting that rate?



Shanan, It is the room only rate using the 28% off Room Only special.  That is what I am doing, though looking at the WDW site, they may be running out of rooms at the Values for the DAP weekend, as they are not showing any availability on days prior to Saturday 12/12.


----------



## jeanigor

A.Mickey said:


> Sorry if I missed it...but $66 for a value, how does one go about getting that rate?



Best bet contact a Dreams Unlimited Travel Agent. I think you might have heardf of them.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Congrats!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure $24/day for a car is that great of a deal. As I found with PCC 1.0, waiting for rentals to get cheaper is usually a better bet. Even contemplated priceline, but on site airport is important to me.



Todd, I locked the rate in, but I keep continuing to look for better deals as the dates get closer and more specials are released. 

Just a note: I haven't  found a better rate for my upcoming October trip, than the rates I locked in initially last June, actually they have gone up.


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> I am posting from my iPhone.



Congrats on your Iphone!!!


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Everyone!!! Happy Wednesday!!!


----------



## AnneR

Morning all!

I am definitely feeling the Wednesday morning slow down.

I didn't help the situation at all last night, watched the shows on CBS last night.  Absolutely loved the season opener of NCIS, not so much NCIS: Los Angelos but got caught up in The Good Wife.  Hence, why I am so tired this morning.  I really like Julianne Margeles (I know I butchered her last name).  Not sure if I can regularly watch a 10:00 show though.


----------



## shellyminnie

Updated my signature!!

2 New Countdowns!!!


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> Updated my signature!!
> 
> 2 New Countdowns!!!



You didn't have the PCC 1.5 before???

And did you just grab any old date out of the air like I did??? 

Or borrow my ticker altogether.


----------



## DVCsince02

katscradle said:


> I am posting from my iPhone.



YAY!


Alicia - that is an awesome rental rate.  I hope it gets extended.


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> You didn't have the PCC 1.5 before???
> 
> And did you just grab any old date out of the air like I did???
> 
> Or borrow my ticker altogether.



No I didn't have the PCC 1.5 one before, and yes I "borrowed" yours!!


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> No I didn't have the PCC 1.5 one before, and yes I "borrowed" yours!!



I wish I would have been able to be there for Ferris' Funky Bunch Buddy Walk.


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> I wish I would have been able to be there for Ferris' Funky Bunch Buddy Walk.



I wish you were there too  but we'll take lots of pics!!


----------



## tlcoke

Shelly, 
I borrowed the Funky Buddy Walk ticker and added it to mine. Thanks!!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I wish I would have been able to be there for Ferris' Funky Bunch Buddy Walk.





shellyminnie said:


> I wish you were there too  but we'll take lots of pics!!



Ditto - Todd, I wish you were going to be there too.  Yes, lots of pictures will be taken.


----------



## spaddy

katscradle said:


> I am posting from my iPhone.



 Congrats!



I have also not been able to find a good deal on a rental car.  I think we are playing about $250 total for 8 days.  I keep checking but prices have seem to only go up.

Lauren, I totally agree about the service at the BC before and after the cruise.  We waited almost an hour for the bus to DTD.  I thought my DH was going to have a heart attack right there.


----------



## LMO429

mainegal said:


> Pete and crew provided a bus to take us back to the resorts. It was a Disney bus. It was a really comfy bus. I almost fell asleep on it!



Was it just one bus stopping at all the resorts or a bunch of buses...how long did it take to get back to the resort?


----------



## LMO429

spaddy said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> I have also not been able to find a good deal on a rental car.  I think we are playing about $250 total for 8 days.  I keep checking but prices have seem to only go up.
> 
> Lauren, I totally agree about the service at the BC before and after the cruise.  We waited almost an hour for the bus to DTD.  I thought my DH was going to have a heart attack right there.



it really was a nightmare going to magic kingdom and then a disaster getting back after wishes we just took cabs everywhere..costly but convenient.

I dont know if the rain had anything to do with it.  We are staying at the grand floridian this time and I am hoping for better bus service only time will tell.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

LMO429 said:


> it really was a nightmare going to magic kingdom and then a disaster getting back after wishes we just took cabs everywhere..costly but convenient.
> 
> I dont know if the rain had anything to do with it.  We are staying at the grand floridian this time and I am hoping for better bus service only time will tell.



If it is any help at all we had fantastic bus service at GF.   BC was horrible I agree there are to many resorts sharing on that route.   GF didnt seem to share with anyone in May.  The buses were frequent and empty.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Only 79 more days  and only 75 days until my family is down.   I can not wait to take them to the TSM meet!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Question for the masses:

Assuming there will be a live podcast recording on Sunday afternoon, how many folks you imagine would attend? 50? 100? 500?

Inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

tlcoke said:


> Shelly,
> I borrowed the Funky Buddy Walk ticker and added it to mine. Thanks!!



I will be walking too and gong on the cruise but I cant figure out how to add more than one ticker on the same line.   I suck at this computer stuff.

So I will see everyone there!


----------



## LMO429

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> If it is any help at all we had fantastic bus service at GF.   BC was horrible I agree there are to many resorts sharing on that route.   GF didnt seem to share with anyone in May.  The buses were frequent and empty.



 this is good to hear.  We have stayed at The Beach Club our last 5 trips to the world because we love being close to EPCOT and love SAB, this time I wanted to stay at the grand to see if I like the monorail line better, I havent stayed on the monorail line since I was a kid.

Oh and I forgot we took the bus once to blizzard beach and waited for 45 minutes and saw the buses roll by for every resort but ours (we saw 6 coronado springs buses come in and out during the time we waited for just 1 bus to the beach club) and when it finally did show up it was PACKED


----------



## jeanigor

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I will be walking too and gong on the cruise but I cant figure out how to add more than one ticker on the same line.   I suck at this computer stuff.
> 
> So I will see everyone there!



When you edit your siggie, make sure you don't hit enter after the [/IMG] code. It will look like a humongous run on sentence, but that's the way to get more than one in a line.

Getting closer to that 250 mark...wonder if they will put up a Part Deux?


----------



## LMO429

jeanigor said:


> Question for the masses:
> 
> Assuming there will be a live podcast recording on Sunday afternoon, how many folks you imagine would attend? 50? 100? 500?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know....



I think the deciding factor whether I would go or not would be where they are having the recording.  If they have it off site I am less likely to attend the recording.


----------



## NancyIL

LMO429 said:


> it really was a nightmare going to magic kingdom and then a disaster getting back after wishes we just took cabs everywhere..costly but convenient.
> 
> I dont know if the rain had anything to do with it.  We are staying at the grand floridian this time and I am hoping for better bus service only time will tell.



I usually stay at the Swan (which shares buses with the Dolphin and Boardwalk), and haven't had bus problems going to a park. However,  the Downtown Disney buses seem to be few and far between, and going to ANY resort after the MK closes can be a problem.


----------



## baby1disney

wildfan1473 said:


> If you go to www.airtran.com/sunshine, they have $25 vouchers for each reservation.  You must book your tickets by October 31, and fly by December 18th.  I had one sent to me and one sent to DH, and then I booked one way tickets for DAP and saved $50 off of my flights.  There is a baggage fee of $15, though, if you check your bags.
> 
> Just an option to consider


 How do you go about doing that?? Do you book first and then they send you a coupon or do they send you a coupon and then you book?? I'm soo confused!!!





georgemoe said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I believe Terri has definately flown before.* She just hasn't booked anything on her own before. Then again I could be mistaken and she has just driven before.


I have never ever flown before!! If you read a couple of pages back, I wrote that I'm freaking out about flying a little. This will be my first time and I'm just nervous about it.


----------



## kimisabella

We are renting through Thrifty - I got a base rate of $228/week.  Because there are 6 of us, I'm renting a minivan, still not cheap by any means, but, it is the lowest price I have gotten so far and I've been looking for months.


----------



## spaddy

kimisabella said:


> We are renting through Thrifty - I got a base rate of $228/week.  Because there are 6 of us, I'm renting a minivan, still not cheap by any means, but, it is the lowest price I have gotten so far and I've been looking for months.



Have you used Thrifty before?  I just checked and they are much cheaper.  Are they on airport or do you have to take a shuttle?


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> How do you go about doing that?? Do you book first and then they send you a coupon or do they send you a coupon and then you book?? I'm soo confused!!!



When you book online with AirTran, about step 3, it asks you for any codes or coupons. You type in the coupon code and it deducts it from the total before you pay. They will also allow you to prepay your baggage fees and charge a fee if you want to pre-pick your seat.


----------



## kimisabella

spaddy said:


> Have you used Thrifty before?  I just checked and they are much cheaper.  Are they on airport or do you have to take a shuttle?



I've never used Thrifty before, always Alamo or Dollar.  They are in the airport.  I wouldn't go with a company that we would have to take a shuttle to, I made sure before I booked with them, just too much of a hassle with all the junk we have to carry.


----------



## spaddy

kimisabella said:


> I've never used Thrifty before, always Alamo or Dollar.  They are in the airport.  I wouldn't go with a company that we would have to take a shuttle to, I made sure before I booked with them, just too much of a hassle with all the junk we have to carry.



I totally agree.  I love the car rental places being in the airport.    We always have to rent one of those carts to get anywhere.  We always look ridiclous with all our stuff.


----------



## katscradle

spaddy said:


> I totally agree.  I love the car rental places being in the airport.    We always have to rent one of those carts to get anywhere.  We always look ridiclous with all our stuff.



We are the same way.
We always rent from the airport car rentals.
When we were coming home from our trip in May we had 
8 suitcases and 5 carry-ons.
John's lucky!


----------



## baby1disney

jeanigor said:


> When you book online with AirTran, about step 3, it asks you for any codes or coupons. You type in the coupon code and it deducts it from the total before you pay. They will also allow you to prepay your baggage fees and charge a fee if you want to pre-pick your seat.



Ok...you send off for the vouchers and then when you get them, go to their website to book and then type in the code??


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> Ok...you send off for the vouchers and then when you get them, go to their website to book and then type in the code??



I got mine via e-mail.


----------



## wildfan1473

katscradle said:


> I am posting from my iPhone.



  I wish DH would let me switch carriers....



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I will be walking too and gong on the cruise but I cant figure out how to add more than one ticker on the same line.   I suck at this computer stuff.
> 
> So I will see everyone there!



I had this same problem for weeks, couldn't figure out why they kept coming up on different lines.  There should only be one mickeypath.com url before all of the mickeypath.com id links.  Make sense?  

Each time you copy and paste the info, url=mickeypath.com comes up before the mickeypath.com id#.  Delete all but the first one, and run the id's in one long line.

OK, now I'm just confusing myself....



baby1disney said:


> How do you go about doing that?? Do you book first and then they send you a coupon or do they send you a coupon and then you book?? I'm soo confused!!!



1.  Order the vouchers.  Have each one sent to a different email address.
2.  Book your one-way flight down.  As Todd stated before, on step 3 it will ask you for coupons, gift cards, vouchers, etc.  Enter in your first code.  
3.  After you have completed the reservation for your flight down, go back and book your flight home.  Enter in the 2nd voucher number you have.

Good luck!


----------



## jeanigor

The Brown Truck of Joy came and brought me a pressie. Which is exciting; however, it was something that I had got to prepare for the half marathon. Since that has all but fallen through, kinda saddens me to open the box.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> The Brown Truck of Joy came and brought me a pressie. Which is exciting; however, it was something that I had got to prepare for the half marathon. Since that has all but fallen through, kinda saddens me to open the box.



Very cool.  You are not doing the half marathon anymore?


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> Very cool.  You are not doing the half marathon anymore?



It is sold out. I shouldn't have relied upon the group space that was expected. Its my own fault. Just bummed with the coulda, shoulda, woulda's. Oh well. There is always next year. Or the princess half marathon. Or I think that it will hold a liter and a half of liquid...nobody said it *had* to be water. Long Island anyone?


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> It is sold out. I shouldn't have relied upon the group space that was expected. Its my own fault. Just bummed with the coulda, shoulda, woulda's. Oh well. There is always next year. Or the princess half marathon. Or I think that it will hold a liter and a half of liquid...nobody said it *had* to be water. Long Island anyone?



That's too bad.  I love the idea of running through the MK.  Maybe someday.


----------



## baby1disney

jeanigor said:


> It is sold out. I shouldn't have relied upon the group space that was expected. Its my own fault. Just bummed with the coulda, shoulda, woulda's. Oh well. There is always next year. Or the princess half marathon. Or I think that it will hold a liter and a half of liquid...nobody said it *had* to be water. Long Island anyone?



I'll take a glass!!!

For these marathons, can you walk in them or do you have to run?


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> I'll take a glass!!!
> 
> For these marathons, can you walk in them or do you have to run?



From everything that I've read, you need to keep a minimum pace of 4mph. So depending on how fast you walk, yes.


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> The Brown Truck of Joy came and brought me a pressie. Which is exciting; however, it was something that I had got to prepare for the half marathon. Since that has all but fallen through, kinda saddens me to open the box.



Sorry you are missing the half marathon. Is there another one you can so you can still use your new water pack? 

You can do the Princess marathon with yor tiara!


----------



## TXYankee

jeanigor said:


> The Brown Truck of Joy came and brought me a pressie. Which is exciting; however, it was something that I had got to prepare for the half marathon. Since that has all but fallen through, kinda saddens me to open the box.



Don't be sad!  There will be other half marathons and hydration packs don't spoil or go bad.  You can use it to train, hike, bike or for power shopping trips!  Heck, just fill it with your favorite beverage and wear it to work!


----------



## tiggerbell

TXYankee said:


> Don't be sad! There will be other half marathons and hydration packs don't spoil or go bad. You can use it to train, hike, bike or for power shopping trips! Heck, just fill it with your favorite beverage and wear it to work!


 

You could make a fortune by getting to France ahead of DATW and then selling sips to the stragglers!

Plus, I believe you are single-handedly keeping UPS in business!  Good job!


----------



## Annette_VA

tiggerbell said:


> You could make a fortune by getting to France ahead of DATW and then selling sips to the stragglers!
> 
> Plus, I believe you are single-handedly keeping UPS in business!  Good job!



  I love this idea!  Wonder how much a backpack full would cost?


----------



## TXYankee

tiggerbell said:


> You could make a fortune by getting to France ahead of DATW and then selling sips to the stragglers!
> 
> Plus, I believe you are single-handedly keeping UPS in business!  Good job!



Heck!  Why don't we all wear one to DATW?

Filled with juce or water of course.  Proper hydration in very important!


----------



## spaddy

Todd, I am sure you have already thought of this, but there are other charities that sponsor half marathon teams.  The one I saw was Team Diabetes Canada.  I know that wasn't what you originally had in mind, but it might be an alternative.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> Todd, I am sure you have already thought of this, but there are other charities that sponsor half marathon teams.  The one I saw was Team Diabetes Canada.  I know that wasn't what you originally had in mind, but it might be an alternative.



I'm not a member of the Canadian Diabetics Association. I looked through some of the charities/groups that are going. Couldn't really find any that felt open.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> I'm not a member of the Canadian Diabetics Association. I looked through some of the charities/groups that are going. Couldn't really find any that felt open.



I didn't realize you had to be a member.  I know what you mean, there is very little information online about the charity's registration.  You could register for the full marathon.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> I didn't realize you had to be a member.  I know what you mean, there is very little information online about the charity's registration.  You could register for the full marathon.



I could. I don't know that I could finish it though. I think I was pushing my boundaries at a half marathon.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> You could make a fortune by getting to France ahead of DATW and then selling sips to the stragglers!
> 
> Plus, I believe you are single-handedly keeping UPS in business!  Good job!



So what you are suggesting is that I sell 'backpack' gin to those poor unfortunate souls who are late/slow?

I would need a bookkeeper......

And I am trying my part to secure America's economy. One shipment at a time.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> I could. I don't know that I could finish it though. I think I was pushing my boundaries at a half marathon.



I would be pushing my boundaries at 5K.  I am proud of you for thinking about doing it. Maybe next year.


----------



## tlcoke

spaddy said:


> Have you used Thrifty before?  I just checked and they are much cheaper.  Are they on airport or do you have to take a shuttle?





kimisabella said:


> I've never used Thrifty before, always Alamo or Dollar.  They are in the airport.  I wouldn't go with a company that we would have to take a shuttle to, I made sure before I booked with them, just too much of a hassle with all the junk we have to carry.



Andrea,
Unless Thrifty has moved back on airport property in the last year, they are offsite.  You will have to catch a shuttle to their location.  I will be able to tell you for sure in 3 weeks, as I have my rental through them for my October trip.
If they still are offsite - I recommend you or Vinnie go pick up the Rental and come back to the airport and pick up everyone else and your luggage.

I believe Kathy mention in one of the recent Podcasts they are in the process of moving all the rental agencies back on property to a central location but I don't know what the time table on this is.


----------



## georgemoe

Todd. You could always wear your new cocktail sippy sack during chat tonight. Just sayin.


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> So what you are suggesting is that I sell 'backpack' gin to those poor unfortunate souls who are late/slow?
> 
> I would need a bookkeeper......
> 
> And I am trying my part to secure America's economy. One shipment at a time.



You're in luck - that is my professional forte   I'd be happy to assist - standard 20% gratuity add-on???


----------



## kimisabella

tlcoke said:


> Andrea,
> Unless Thrifty has moved back on airport property in the last year, they are offsite.  You will have to catch a shuttle to their location.  I will be able to tell you for sure in 3 weeks, as I have my rental through them for my October trip.
> If they still are offsite - I recommend you or Vinnie go pick up the Rental and come back to the airport and pick up everyone else and your luggage.
> 
> I believe Kathy mention in one of the recent Podcasts they are in the process of moving all the rental agencies back on property to a central location but I don't know what the time table on this is.



Really?  I checked mousesavers and it says that Thrifty is located in the airport and you can "walk outside to your car".  If they aren't in the airport, then I am canceling my reservation and will go w/a company that has the cars right there.  We just have too much stuff and too many people to go back and forth.  I'm interested to see what happens when you go in a few weeks........ Let me know! 
Thanks


----------



## TXYankee

jeanigor said:


> The






georgemoe said:


> Todd. You could always wear your new *cocktail sippy sack *during chat tonight. Just sayin.



Too Funny.

I bet you could sell the "cocktail sippy sack" at premium to Football Tailgaters, Frat Boys / Girls, Soccer Moms, on line chatters....you get the picture!


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Todd. You could always wear your new cocktail sippy sack during chat tonight. Just sayin.



I dare say you are giving John a run for his Genius status.


----------



## 3guysandagal

DATW packing list....
The StEEEk, a double stroller, Cocktail Sippy Sack, and an adult diaper and we're good to go!


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> I dare say you are giving John a run for his Genius status.



Geniuorge??


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> DATW packing list....
> The StEEEk, a double stroller, Cocktail Sippy Sack, and an adult diaper and we're good to go!



A few of us have stEEks, so that won't be a problem.
Check with Corey to bring the double stroller.
Cocktail sippy sack, check.

Who is in charge of the diapers? (I can dance/frolic to the potty to tinkle. Just like Terrance.)

From what I can find, this is Terrance:


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> A few of us have stEEks, so that won't be a problem.
> Check with Corey to bring the double stroller.
> Cocktail sippy sack, check.
> 
> Who is in charge of the diapers? (I can dance/frolic to the potty to tinkle. Just like Terrance.)
> 
> From what I can find, this is Terrance:



I figure the diapers may be needed for the extra long lines for drinks this year.

And about this Terrance dude....is that a hat or a hairdo????


----------



## tlcoke

kimisabella said:


> Really?  I checked mousesavers and it says that Thrifty is located in the airport and you can "walk outside to your car".  If they aren't in the airport, then I am canceling my reservation and will go w/a company that has the cars right there.  We just have too much stuff and too many people to go back and forth.  I'm interested to see what happens when you go in a few weeks........ Let me know!
> Thanks



Last year they were offsite, however I just checked the MCO's website it appears that most of the "national name" rental car agencies with the exception of Hertz are now on Airport property in a separate building a "short walk" from the main terminal building.  I'll let you know what I find in a couple of weeks.


----------



## DVCsince02

3guysandagal said:


> I figure the diapers may be needed for the extra long lines for drinks this year.
> 
> And about this Terrance dude....is that a hat or a hairdo????




His hat.  It's the top of an acorn.


----------



## 3guysandagal

DVCsince02 said:


> His hat.  It's the top of an acorn.



Ah yes! I see it now!


----------



## Donald is #1

kimisabella said:


> Really?  I checked mousesavers and it says that Thrifty is located in the airport and you can "walk outside to your car".  If they aren't in the airport, then I am canceling my reservation and will go w/a company that has the cars right there.  We just have too much stuff and too many people to go back and forth.  I'm interested to see what happens when you go in a few weeks........ Let me know!
> Thanks




They may have moved back on-site.  I have seen multiple posts with them on-site.

OK, I just checked the MCO website and they list Thrifty as on-site.


----------



## exwdwcm

interesting on Thrifty being listed as on site, i might have to re-consider using them then.  we used them in 05 when they were off site and that was a nightmare.  i really like using National since emerald aisle makes it easy- no waiting in lines or counters.    but they can be pricey. 

we are renting a 15 passenger van (14 of us) and a second mini van (all our luggage, strollers and car seats won't fit in the 15).  we want two cars so we can split up and my parents are going all out on this trip.   it is like $1200 for the 15 passenger van for 10 days through national.   i am hoping to find something much much cheaper!

Todd sorry to hear about marathon- i walked a 1/2 last year and it was a LOT harder than i thought.  i hate running.  i don't mind walking, but it was tough (we ran probably 4 miles of it).  i won't be doing that again.  lol


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Everyone!  We are having the nuisance type rain today.  Misty with brief periods of heavier rain.  Very Hot and Humid too, which makes it very steamy outside.  Have a good day.


----------



## AnneR

Good Morning!

Major rain here last night, just a little cloudy this morning.

Last day to commute this week, working from/close to home tomorrow


----------



## wildfan1473

Good Thursday Morning everyone!

I wish it would rain here, we haven't had any in over a month.  Living on a gravel road, it's very dusty and dirty.

I'm off to volunteer at the school, then get organized for the garage sale on Saturday.  Gotta make money for DAP!

Have a great day!


----------



## DVCsince02

Hey everyone!  I am in a great mood, hope it lasts.   

Gotta take Ethan to the destist again today.  Hopefully this will be easy for him and me (in the waiting room with the baby).  Also, I signed him up for pre-school starting next week.  It's really not in the budget, but we'll find a way.

Emma got her ears pierced on Sunday.  She is over the moon excited about it.  Also, just signed her up for Girl Scouts.  The crazy part of that is the form lists the contact about it, and it names MY old troop leader when I was a kid.  Weird!

Evan is just as cute as a button and cruising around the family room.  Not walking yet, but he is starting to let go.  Maybe by Halloween.

Applying for some night part time jobs.  Hopefully something will come through.  Just can't justify the expense of daycare for the boys and before and after care for Emma.  I'd be working to pay for daycare.

Anyone see/hear the rumor that Disney is bringing the buy 4 get 3 promotion back?  Such a great offer.


----------



## ADP

DVCsince02 said:


> Hey everyone!  I am in a great mood, hope it lasts.
> 
> Gotta take Ethan to the destist again today.  Hopefully this will be easy for him and me (in the waiting room with the baby).  Also, I signed him up for pre-school starting next week.  It's really not in the budget, but we'll find a way.
> 
> Emma got her ears pierced on Sunday.  She is over the moon excited about it.  Also, just signed her up for Girl Scouts.  The crazy part of that is the form lists the contact about it, and it names MY old troop leader when I was a kid.  Weird!
> 
> Evan is just as cute as a button and cruising around the family room.  Not walking yet, but he is starting to let go.  Maybe by Halloween.
> 
> Applying for some night part time jobs.  Hopefully something will come through.  Just can't justify the expense of daycare for the boys and before and after care for Emma.  I'd be working to pay for daycare.
> 
> Anyone see/hear the rumor that Disney is bringing the buy 4 get 3 promotion back?  Such a great offer.


Hi Jen & Everyone 

Sounds like there is a lot going on in your life right now with the fam.  Good luck with the job search.  

Buy 4 get 3 is a great promotion.  I hope they bring it back so more people can enjoy the magic.   I always thought free dining was never that great of a promo (paying rack rate for your resort room), but buy 4 get 3 is pretty good.


----------



## kathrna

kimisabella said:


> We are renting through Thrifty - I got a base rate of $228/week.  Because there are 6 of us, I'm renting a minivan, still not cheap by any means, but, it is the lowest price I have gotten so far and I've been looking for months.



I LOVE renting from Thrifty.  I've not done it from MCO, but they have always been wonderful everywhere else.  I've been upgraded several times w/o asking for it FREE!!  "I WILL take the minivan and pay the economy price, thank you very much!"  

I'm sure you will enjoy them, too.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> A few of us have stEEks, so that won't be a problem.
> Check with Corey to bring the double stroller.
> Cocktail sippy sack, check.
> 
> Who is in charge of the diapers? (I can dance/frolic to the potty to tinkle. Just like Terrance.)
> 
> From what I can find, this is Terrance:



Is this Terrance the male fairy that Teresa spoke of in the podcast??


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> Is this Terrance the male fairy that Teresa spoke of in the podcast??



That he is.


----------



## Renysmom

Happy Thursday all... 5 more weeks until I leave for FL and the Magic.. I can't wait


----------



## baby1disney

GOOD MORNING!!!!!!!

I got a call yesterday from my school counselor to let me know that orientation will be October 29th at 9am!!!!! I'm SOOOOOO excited!!!!

That 4 for 3 thing would be pretty cool!!! If that happens, I wonder if it'll coincide with the promotion that's already going on.....

OK...I have to ask this because it's been driving me nuts: What the heck is a sTEEK?!?! I've seen the pics of it, but have no idea what it's about!! Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## corky441

baby1disney said:


> GOOD MORNING!!!!!!!
> 
> I got a call yesterday from my school counselor to let me know that orientation will be October 29th at 9am!!!!! I'm SOOOOOO excited!!!!



I'm very happy for you - 

when do your classes start? Are you going to be able to take time off from school in December? Was also wondering if you'll be joined by your DH & DS on this trip? Can't imagine leaving a 7 year old home while mommy goes to Disney World - or doesn't he know?


----------



## TXYankee

baby1disney said:


> GOOD MORNING!!!!!!!
> 
> I got a call yesterday from my school counselor to let me know that orientation will be October 29th at 9am!!!!! I'm SOOOOOO excited!!!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Good for you.  When do classes start?


----------



## baby1disney

corky441 said:


> I'm very happy for you -
> 
> when do your classes start? Are you going to be able to take time off from school in December? Was also wondering if you'll be joined by your DH & DS on this trip? Can't imagine leaving a 7 year old home while mommy goes to Disney World - or doesn't he know?





TXYankee said:


> baby1disney said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD MORNING!!!!!!!
> 
> I got a call yesterday from my school counselor to let me know that orientation will be October 29th at 9am!!!!! I'm SOOOOOO excited!!!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Good for you.  When do classes start?
> 
> 
> 
> School starts November 2. I will be able to take off because I'm leaving after one class for the DAP trip and will only miss one class..that Monday. No...this is a Mommy only trip and no he doesn't know!!! I'm just goin to tell him that I'm going to visit a friend down in Florida waaay past Disney. But...I also plan on buying some of my Xmas stuff down there too!!
Click to expand...


----------



## wildfan1473

corky441 said:


> when do your classes start? Are you going to be able to take time off from school in December? Was also wondering if you'll be joined by your DH & DS on this trip? Can't imagine leaving a 7 year old home while mommy goes to Disney World - or doesn't he know?



When I went down for MF last year, I told my boys I was checking things out for our trip that we leave for in a couple of weeks. 

Haven't figured out yet how I'm going to pull off the DAP trip without them yet.


----------



## jeanigor

Totally OT, but what isn't....

Last night we caught the end of ABC's Modern Family....thought of John and Kevin...don't know why

The Cougar Town came on....and thought of all the DIS wives....wonder why....


----------



## Annette_VA

wildfan1473 said:


> When I went down for MF last year, I told my boys I was checking things out for our trip that we leave for in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Haven't figured out yet how I'm going to pull off the DAP trip without them yet.



a couple of years ago, DH went to a conference @ WDW & I went with him, leaving the boys @ home w/ my parents. We just told the boys we were going to "Florida.". When we got back, the boys asked us what we brought them from WDW. They figured the only reason someone would go to FL was to go to WDW

For MF last year, they knew I was going to WDW alone. They were fine w/ it because they knew we were all going the next month. This year, they might be a little mad at me


----------



## Donald is #1

Hi everyone!  I just saw a post over on the transportation boards.  It looks like Alamo has dropped their rates.  The rates still aren't great but they are better than they have been.  I was able to book a "large" car at Alamo for less than the "intermediate" that I had at Dollar.


----------



## halliesmommy01

My 7 year old Daughter knows I am going without her and her brother. She is excited cause Daddy is taking off work to be with them. She knows I rarely do anything with friends IRL because of my and DH's schedule. I work M-F days and he works Fri - Sunday 12 hour shifts. Her only request was to bring her a toy. The part she was most mad about was that Todd will be there and I get to see him. She loved him on the cruise!


----------



## AnneR

It's Friday 

Hope everyone has a great day.

Raining this morning, a little cool but it is Friday.  I work closer to home most Fridays so I don't have to fight traffic.

Plans are to get together with my brothers and their families to make T-Shirts for our Halloween trip.  Football game tonight to get through first though.


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Everyone!! Happy Friday!!!

Today I will get off early in Honor of working at the University of Louisville for 20 years.  We have a luncheon then they give us the rest of the day off. 
Actually, I have been with the University for 21 years, but they recognize based on when your Anniversary date falls with in a Fiscal year, thus since I started after July 1, I had to wait a year to be recognized.  My anniversary date was this past Monday, so I am now officially in my 22nd year at UofL.

It's raining here today - Has been all week and will continue through tomorrow. Some areas have seen over 10" of rain since Sunday.  I need to work on my Trip plan for WDW this weekend, it will be here soon.

Have a good weekend Everyone!!


----------



## jeanigor

halliesmommy01 said:


> My 7 year old Daughter knows I am going without her and her brother. She is excited cause Daddy is taking off work to be with them. She knows I rarely do anything with friends IRL because of my and DH's schedule. I work M-F days and he works Fri - Sunday 12 hour shifts. Her only request was to bring her a toy. The part she was most mad about was that Todd will be there and I get to see him. She loved him on the cruise!



I'm sure we can get her an autographed 8x10 or something....


----------



## spaddy

tlcoke said:


> Good Morning Everyone!! Happy Friday!!!
> 
> Today I will get off early in Honor of working at the University of Louisville for 20 years.  We have a luncheon then they give us the rest of the day off.
> Actually, I have been with the University for 21 years, but they recognize based on when your Anniversary date falls with in a Fiscal year, thus since I started after July 1, I had to wait a year to be recognized.  My anniversary date was this past Monday, so I am now officially in my 22nd year at UofL.
> 
> It's raining here today - Has been all week and will continue through tomorrow. Some areas have seen over 10" of rain since Sunday.  I need to work on my Trip plan for WDW this weekend, it will be here soon.
> 
> Have a good weekend Everyone!!




Congrats on 20 years. Have a great luncheon and rest of the day off. 


Today is one of those Fridays I was not looking forward to. I have my son's birthday party this weekend and I am not even close to ready.


----------



## aspen37

Happy Friday everyone!  

Good Luck with the party Anne. 


I hope it warms up around here this weekend. It has been so cold lately. They have called for snow all week, but thankfully it has missed us.


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> Good Luck with the party Anne.
> 
> 
> I hope it warms up around here this weekend. It has been so cold lately. They have called for snow all week, but thankfully it has missed us.



Snow. Yuck. It's not even October.


----------



## shellyminnie

aspen37 said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> Good Luck with the party Anne.
> 
> 
> I hope it warms up around here this weekend. It has been so cold lately. They have called for snow all week, but thankfully it has missed us.



SNOW???? We're still in the 90s!!  Although they did say we would be getting a cold front in next week, temps should drop down to 80!


----------



## georgemoe

Happy Friday everyone. 

Congrats on 20 Tracey! Enjoy your day. 




shellyminnie said:


> SNOW???? We're still in the 90s!!  Although they did say we would be getting a cold front in next week, temps should drop down to 80!



Thanks for ordering up the cooler weather for us next week Shelly.


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> Thanks for ordering up the cooler weather for us next week Shelly.



No problem George!!


----------



## spaddy

aspen37 said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> Good Luck with the party Anne.
> 
> 
> I hope it warms up around here this weekend. It has been so cold lately. They have called for snow all week, but thankfully it has missed us.



Thanks Anna.  It's 5 year olds and there will be pizza so I know I will be fine.

I love snow.  September is a little early, but October is fine by me.  I remember one year in October my DH and I went on the Durango-Silverton Railroad.  It wasn't snowing when we left, but it started snowing on the way.  It was absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## scarlett873

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG...

I missed a call on my phone. I was upstairs and didn't hear it ring. So when I checked my voicemail, it was someone calling to set up a phone interview! One of the jobs that I had applied for called me back!!!! 

Ok...now i'm REALLY nervous. This was a job that a friend of mine encouraged me to apply for. He works for this company and said that he knew that I could do the job. He started his career with them in this same position and has now been with the company for 10 years. My problem is that I don't really have experience in this particular industry. But he said that this is one of those jobs that just about anyone could do...just a customer service job essentially, but now i'm freaking out because my mind is thinking to potential interview questions...


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG...
> 
> I missed a call on my phone. I was upstairs and didn't hear it ring. So when I checked my voicemail, it was someone calling to set up a phone interview! One of the jobs that I had applied for called me back!!!!
> 
> Ok...now i'm REALLY nervous. This was a job that a friend of mine encouraged me to apply for. He works for this company and said that he knew that I could do the job. He started his career with them in this same position and has now been with the company for 10 years. My problem is that I don't really have experience in this particular industry. But he said that this is one of those jobs that just about anyone could do...just a customer service job essentially, but now i'm freaking out because my mind is thinking to potential interview questions...



Take a deep breath. Don't think about it too much. You'll answer just fine!


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG...
> 
> I missed a call on my phone. I was upstairs and didn't hear it ring. So when I checked my voicemail, it was someone calling to set up a phone interview! One of the jobs that I had applied for called me back!!!!
> 
> Ok...now i'm REALLY nervous. This was a job that a friend of mine encouraged me to apply for. He works for this company and said that he knew that I could do the job. He started his career with them in this same position and has now been with the company for 10 years. My problem is that I don't really have experience in this particular industry. But he said that this is one of those jobs that just about anyone could do...just a customer service job essentially, but now i'm freaking out because my mind is thinking to potential interview questions...




Congrats on getting the interview.   

Almost every job I have had I did not have experience in that particular position. I have always gone into the interview confident and strong. I am a very quick learner and make that known. Be strong and make sure they understand your strong points. If you are a good communicator let them know because I would think that would be important in that position. 
Good Luck!


----------



## Renysmom

scarlett873 said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG...
> 
> I missed a call on my phone. I was upstairs and didn't hear it ring. So when I checked my voicemail, it was someone calling to set up a phone interview! One of the jobs that I had applied for called me back!!!!
> 
> Ok...now i'm REALLY nervous. This was a job that a friend of mine encouraged me to apply for. He works for this company and said that he knew that I could do the job. He started his career with them in this same position and has now been with the company for 10 years. My problem is that I don't really have experience in this particular industry. But he said that this is one of those jobs that just about anyone could do...just a customer service job essentially, but now i'm freaking out because my mind is thinking to potential interview questions...



Calm Brandie   Congrats on the call back and good luck on the interview



tlcoke said:


> Good Morning Everyone!! Happy Friday!!!
> 
> Today I will get off early in Honor of working at the University of Louisville for 20 years.  We have a luncheon then they give us the rest of the day off.
> Actually, I have been with the University for 21 years, but they recognize based on when your Anniversary date falls with in a Fiscal year, thus since I started after July 1, I had to wait a year to be recognized.  My anniversary date was this past Monday, so I am now officially in my 22nd year at UofL.
> 
> It's raining here today - Has been all week and will continue through tomorrow. Some areas have seen over 10" of rain since Sunday.  I need to work on my Trip plan for WDW this weekend, it will be here soon.
> 
> Have a good weekend Everyone!!



21 years in the same job... I can't even imagine how to do that.  That is awesome Congrats


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Morning all!

Good luck Brandie! Like Todd said- relax and breathe. You'll do fine. And when you get hired we'll celebrate at DAP with Lemoncello!

Todd- ummm, guess what came from the boys in brown yesterday.....(ok, that sounded bad...)...... my new sewing machine! Finally! So be picking out colors and characters for that new FE Baby! 

Now I just gotta learn how to use it- far more high tech than my old one!

But first must go work on treat bags for the Oct cruise FE. Why did I decide to embroider treat bags for our FE trade?!?  But they're cute, so I guess it's worth it.


*SO*... Anyone have any good ideas for costume contest winners? For all of Oct the Wonder is doing Halloween costume contests for the adults. I figure everyone would have pirate gear.... any ideas out there for Rick and I so we might be able to win?* Prizes are for Funniest, Best Group, Most Spooky, Most Original, and Most Disney.* Figured I'd ask ya'll since I know you're creative!


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> Good Morning Everyone!! Happy Friday!!!
> 
> Today I will get off early in Honor of working at the University of Louisville for 20 years.  We have a luncheon then they give us the rest of the day off.
> Actually, I have been with the University for 21 years, but they recognize based on when your Anniversary date falls with in a Fiscal year, thus since I started after July 1, I had to wait a year to be recognized.  My anniversary date was this past Monday, so I am now officially in my 22nd year at UofL.
> 
> It's raining here today - Has been all week and will continue through tomorrow. Some areas have seen over 10" of rain since Sunday.  I need to work on my Trip plan for WDW this weekend, it will be here soon.
> 
> Have a good weekend Everyone!!




Tracy congrats on your 20 years!


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG...
> 
> I missed a call on my phone. I was upstairs and didn't hear it ring. So when I checked my voicemail, it was someone calling to set up a phone interview! One of the jobs that I had applied for called me back!!!!
> 
> Ok...now i'm REALLY nervous. This was a job that a friend of mine encouraged me to apply for. He works for this company and said that he knew that I could do the job. He started his career with them in this same position and has now been with the company for 10 years. My problem is that I don't really have experience in this particular industry. But he said that this is one of those jobs that just about anyone could do...just a customer service job essentially, but now i'm freaking out because my mind is thinking to potential interview questions...




Brandie relax you will do a wonderful interview, just call them back.


----------



## scarlett873

I called her back...but she must be at lunch, so I left her a voicemail. 

I just get so nervous. I need a job badly. I mean badly...if most of DAP wasn't already paid for, I would have to consider canceling. Right about now is when I am starting to panic...being unemployed SUCKS. 

I'm hoping that I can come across confident and be able to convince them that I am a quick learner (which I am) and able to do this job. This is part of an industry that I am interested in...so hopefully things will work out in my favor. It may mean evenings and weekends, but right now, i'll take what I can get!  

How am I supposed to concentrate on homework now?


----------



## spaddy

scarlett873 said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG...
> 
> I missed a call on my phone. I was upstairs and didn't hear it ring. So when I checked my voicemail, it was someone calling to set up a phone interview! One of the jobs that I had applied for called me back!!!!
> 
> Ok...now i'm REALLY nervous. This was a job that a friend of mine encouraged me to apply for. He works for this company and said that he knew that I could do the job. He started his career with them in this same position and has now been with the company for 10 years. My problem is that I don't really have experience in this particular industry. But he said that this is one of those jobs that just about anyone could do...just a customer service job essentially, but now i'm freaking out because my mind is thinking to potential interview questions...



Congrats Brandie.   I know you will do great.  I get really nervous too so I understand the way you are feeling.


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> I called her back...but she must be at lunch, so I left her a voicemail.
> 
> I just get so nervous. I need a job badly. I mean badly...if most of DAP wasn't already paid for, I would have to consider canceling. Right about now is when I am starting to panic...being unemployed SUCKS.
> 
> I'm hoping that I can come across confident and be able to convince them that I am a quick learner (which I am) and able to do this job. This is part of an industry that I am interested in...so hopefully things will work out in my favor. It may mean evenings and weekends, but right now, i'll take what I can get!
> 
> How am I supposed to concentrate on homework now?



You'll do GREAT! Like Todd said relax. So will we have cake when you get the job?


----------



## halliesmommy01

jeanigor said:


> I'm sure we can get her an autographed 8x10 or something....



I may need a poster size. After all you are Famous.


----------



## scarlett873

aspen37 said:


> You'll do GREAT! Like Todd said relax. So will we have cake when you get the job?


Oh there will be cake...lots and lots of cake...









But you'll have to come to Indy to get it...


----------



## ADP

That's awesome B!  Best of luck to you.


----------



## DisDreamers

> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG...
> 
> I missed a call on my phone. I was upstairs and didn't hear it ring. So when I checked my voicemail, it was someone calling to set up a phone interview! One of the jobs that I had applied for called me back!!!!
> 
> Ok...now i'm REALLY nervous. This was a job that a friend of mine encouraged me to apply for. He works for this company and said that he knew that I could do the job. He started his career with them in this same position and has now been with the company for 10 years. My problem is that I don't really have experience in this particular industry. But he said that this is one of those jobs that just about anyone could do...just a customer service job essentially, but now i'm freaking out because my mind is thinking to potential interview questions...



LOL I read this and initially thought that tickets for DAP went on sale....lol

I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## AnneR

Good Luck Brandie.

I am sure you will do fine.  Not all employers are looking for people with specific experience, often we are looking for attitude and the right spirit.  You can learn new tasks.


----------



## AnneR

Just wanted to share that after a rainy start to the day, we had a gorgeous fall day, low 70's and sunshine.  Perfect night for football.


----------



## jeanigor

Ah yes, lots of Homecoming pep in the air 'round here this weekend.

Hope you all have a fantastic weekend. I am going to a dear friend's wedding and training for DATW.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Ah yes, lots of Homecoming pep in the air 'round here this weekend.
> 
> Hope you all have a fantastic weekend. I am going to a dear friend's wedding and training for DATW.



Have a great weekend Todd.  

It's our Steam and Craft weekend which means old tractors and yard sales.  But it is a good fund raiser for the athletics.


----------



## cocowum

Yay Brandie!  Good luck.  

So, we're on page 251, wonder how long it'll be before they close this thread?


----------



## georgemoe

Oh oh. Last post is coming up.


----------



## AnneR

Is this it???


----------



## 3guysandagal

Good luck Brandie!!!






77 days and counting!!


Oh, and this is the last post.....hint hint


----------



## cocowum

3guysandagal said:


> Oh, and this is the last post.....hint hint



 ...


----------



## A.Mickey

Is it me?


----------



## Minnie Lor

Nope it's me.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

I have been informed by mean old Alex that my thread has to be closed because it's too long.

I will be starting a new one soon.

John


----------

